# Hallo aus Escheburg



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2005)

Moin!
Ich bin noch ziemlich neu im Forum und doch ist mir aufgefallen das sich fast alle  Touren in und um Hamburg im Süden (HaBe's) konzentrieren. Fährt denn keiner im Sachsenwald? Diesen "Sommer" bin ich dort sehr oft unterwegs gewesen und habe auch vereinzelt andere Biker gesehen. Manche von denen allerdings grüssen nicht mal (vermutlich haben sie mich nicht gesehen oder ich fahre das falsche Bike), mit einigen konnte man aber ganz nette Gespräche führen. Ein paarmal war ich auch im Fischbektal aber das Gebiet um die Kärntner Hütte kenn ich gar nicht. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja jetzt. Wer lust hat, kann gerne antworten, dann könnte man sich mal zum biken treffen, egal ob HaBe's oder Sachsenwald.  

So denn,
Manni


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2005)

eigentlich wollte ich deine runde am sonntag mitfahren, aber ich war zu ko vom samstag abend. nächstes mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Na, dann sind wir schon zwei aus Escheburg   Ich fahre auch öfter 
mal von Zuhause los in den Sachsenwald...

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Oktober 2005)

Moin!
War heute wieder mal im Sachsenwald, kleine Feierabendrunde ca. 25 Km, mit ordentlich Bike und Klamotten einsauen (ja, es gibt noch reichlich Schlammlöcher , man muss nur suchen.....). Vielleicht trifft man sich ja am Wochenende (möglichst Samstag) mal zu einer längeren Runde? 
 

Gruss
Manni


----------



## Robo83 (9. November 2005)

OOHHH!!!   

es gibt sie doch, die biker im sachsenwald. ich komme zwar nicht aus escheburg, aber da ganz aus der nähe!!! wäre nett, wenn ihr mir mal ein paar nette trails verraten könntet, wenn ihr denn welche findet. ich habe bisher noch keine wirklich (technisch) anspruchsvollen gefunden. meistens sind es nur wurzelwege.


----------



## -iolaus- (9. November 2005)

Natürlich gibts einige Biker aus dem Raum Escheburg...   

@Manni: Meinst Du  mit "WURZELWEGEN" den "X-Trail"?

@Den Rest der Bande: Gibts für mich (nicht von der Racefraktion) auch einen Nightride in unseren Wäldern?... 
Ich fahre abends meist alleine und fürchte mich doch so...


----------



## Robo83 (9. November 2005)

Habe ich etwas verpasst? was ist der "X-Trail"? wo führt der lang?


----------



## gnss (9. November 2005)

Robo83 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich etwas verpasst? was ist der "X-Trail"? wo führt der lang?




von norwegen nach sizilien oder so. europäischer fernwanderweg e1.


----------



## -iolaus- (9. November 2005)

In der Tat, dieser Wanderweg geht vom Norkap bis nach Sizilien   ...und ist mit einem schönen weißen "X" gekennzeichnet... Aber so weit braucht man ja gar nicht zu fahren, um etwas Spaß zu haben!

Schöner Streckenabschnitt im Sachsenwald z.B. ab Aumühle bis nach Großensee, dabei immer an der Bille lang. Ziemlich wurzelig, aber imho teilweise schön tricky zu fahren.


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2005)

Moin!
Wir können ja mal einen N.Ride machen. Ich würde den nächsten Donnerstag ab 18.30 vorschlagen. Strecke wäre Escheburg-Börnsen-Sternwarte-Lui-Reinbek-Tonteich-Truppenübungsplatz-Friedhof-Börnsen-Escheburg

Dauer ca. 2 Std.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## -iolaus- (10. November 2005)

Jo, ich wäre dabei!!

Catsoft, welchen Schnitt fährst du denn so? Wenn ich die Einträge im Board so verfolge, heizt du ja ganz schön rum...
Ich habe etwas Bedenken, nicht mithalten zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (10. November 2005)

Na, wird doch!
Ich bin auch dabei. Und wenn Catsoft (Robert) zu schnell wird, nehmen wir ihm das Licht weg....
Nein, im Ernst, wäre ne tolle Sache wenn wir einen Nightride im Sachsenwald und Umgebung in "moderatem" Tempo installieren könnten.
Gruß
Manni


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2005)

Hallo!
Das mit dem Tempo müßten wir einfach mal ausprobieren. In der Nacht kann man ja eh nicht ganz so schnell fahren   

Mein Vorschlag für den Treffpunkt wäte die Holzbank am Ortsausgang Richtung Kröppelshagen...

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (10. November 2005)

Für Leute die mit PKW anreisen, empfiehlt sich der Parkplatz an der Mehrzweckhalle ( Ortsausgang Escheburg Richtung Kröppelshagen)  
Gruß
Manni


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2005)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Leute die mit PKW anreisen, empfiehlt sich der Parkplatz an der Mehrzweckhalle ( Ortsausgang Escheburg Richtung Kröppelshagen)
> Gruß
> Manni



Jo, wir können uns sonst auch vor der Mehrzweckhalle treffen. Ich werden den Termin dann mal in den LMB eintragen.

Robert


----------



## gnss (13. November 2005)

Wo ist denn die Mehrzweckhalle? Ich weiß wo unten der Fußballplatz ist und oben die Feuerwehr.


----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2005)

Können wir auch mam Mittwoch fahren?

Mehrzeckhalle ist ein wenig weiter ortsauswärts als die Feuerwehr. R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (13. November 2005)

Für mich ist Mittwoch kein Problem, poste doch einfach mal im LMB. Ich habe am Samstag bei der HaBe Tour auch nochmal die Werbetrommel gerührt......
Manni


----------



## gnss (13. November 2005)

Mir ist das auch egal, hauptsache es regnet bei den Temperaturen nicht. Können wir die angekündigte Runde dann andersrum fahren? Ich würde mich dann an der Sternwarte ausklinken und heimwärts fahren, den Weg am Hang richtung Escheburg habe ich schon auf dem Hinweg.


----------



## Catsoft (14. November 2005)

Hallo!
Bei zu schlechtem Wetter schreib ich bis 17 Uhr eine Absage rein!

Ich finde die Tour nur so rum gut, allerdings macht es kaum einen Unterschied wenn du dich am Friedhof dann ausklinkst. Ist ja fast an der Sternwarte


----------



## -iolaus- (14. November 2005)

Super!

Bin Mittwoch auch dabei!


Tobi


----------



## Catsoft (16. November 2005)

Hallo!
Der Termin heute fällt wg. Wetter aus!!!!

Laßt uns nächste Woche Dienstag ins Auge fassen....


robert


----------



## -iolaus- (16. November 2005)

Jo, da kann ich ja meine Pudelmütze wieder einpacken...zitter, zitter... 

Bis Dienstag!


Tobi


----------



## Manni1599 (16. November 2005)

Schade, Schade.... (ist aber auch WIRKLICH kalt und jetzt auch noch total neblig, echt gruselig!)  

Aber nächsten Dienstag!

manni


----------



## gnss (16. November 2005)

ich werde wohl trotzdem zu einem kleinen nebelride aufbrechen nach dem das regengebiet durchgezogen ist, dauert wohl noch eine stunde oder so.


----------



## -iolaus- (16. November 2005)

nebelride....g***!... mal was ganz neues  

hätt ich das gewußt...   bin gerade zurück von meiner einsamen runde... etwas tiefer boden aber sonst schön.....leeeeer im wald!!!!

btw wie jetzt, regengebiet??? bei uns ist es seit zwei trocken und war sogar bis halb vier sonnig...


----------



## gnss (16. November 2005)

regenradar 
www.wetter.com oder www.wetter-online.de , das letzte ist irgendwie immer aktueller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Putcho (16. November 2005)

Hallo Manni1599,
ich bin auch öfter im Sachsenwald und/oder der Geestkante unterwegs ...
Komme zwar nicht aus Escheburg fahre dort aber in der Regel auf meiner Standard-Winterrunde vorbei. ....
Ich hätte auch Interesse mit ein paar Leuteen aus der näheren Umgebung zu fahren, die HaBe sind für den schnellen Ritt doch häufig zu aufwendig. Wir haben gerade ein Winterpokal-Team gegründet die als Bikerevier auch, neben den Habe und der Nordheid, den Hamburger Osten nutzt. Dort suchen wir wg.  Mittreiter im Idealfall jemanden aus diesen Bikerevieren um auch real öfter mal zusammen zu fahren. Falls du oder andere Interesse hast Team "Wurzelhüpfer" wobei der Name auch bedingt ist durch den Trail an der Bille .....
Unabhängig davon habe ich auch Interesse zum gemeinsamen bikrn ...
Grüsse von Putcho


----------



## Manni1599 (17. November 2005)

Ja, gerne Putcho!
Wir können uns gern mal zum biken verabreden, ob ich die Voraussetzungen für eine Winterpokalmannschaft erfülle, muss sich dann zeigen.....
Aber - grundsätzlich hätte ich schon grosses Interesse!
Dieses Wochenende geht's leider nicht, bin im Sauerland.
Montag bin ich aber wieder zurück. 

Nächsten Dienstag findet übrigens ein Nightride statt, falls Du Interesse (und Licht) hast, kannst Du (und natürlich auch andere "Wurzelhüpfer) gern mal vorbei schauen.

Gruß
Manni


----------



## -iolaus- (21. November 2005)

@ manni oder robert:
trägt einer von euch den termin noch im lmb ein??


----------



## gnss (22. November 2005)

Das war doch mal ein netter Ausritt.


----------



## -iolaus- (22. November 2005)

jawoll!!  

schöne runde...gerne wieder...

tobi


----------



## Catsoft (23. November 2005)

Aber mit 35W HID nicht wirklich ein N.Ride  (achtung: Neid!)

Nee, war schon nett


----------



## -iolaus- (23. November 2005)

???wieso???...
robert, du hattest doch immer genug schatten voraus, oder? 
ansonsten:     

btw: ich würde nächsten di nicht dabei sein (glühweinprobe...  )


----------



## Manni1599 (23. November 2005)

Ja, war schon klasse!!!!
Nette Truppe, schöne Strecke, gut geführt.  
Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Akku besorgen, der länger als 1:45 h hält, denn mit OHNE Licht von Börnsen in die Dahlbekschlucht war nicht der Kracher. Das Laub und der Boden waren weich, habs gleich zweimal ausprobiert. Danke nochmal an Tobi fürs "Heimleuchten" und an Robert fürs geduldige Warten.  
Mal schau'n wie es nächste Woche wird, vielleicht klinkt sich ja noch jemand ein.

Manni


----------



## -iolaus- (27. November 2005)

Wie sieht es denn bei euch mit Mittwoch aus???

Vorausgesetzt, das Wetter spielt etwas mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (28. November 2005)

Bei mir wird das nichts, hoffentlich nächstes mal wieder.


----------



## Catsoft (28. November 2005)

Wie sieht´s derzeit aus? In den HaBe´s lag gestern extrem viel Bruchholz, war echt nicht spaßig


----------



## Manni1599 (28. November 2005)

Ich war gestern im Sachsenwald, dort gab es auch etwas Bruchholz, aber nicht so schlimm.Allerdings bin ich auch nur auf den Forst- und Wirtschaftswegen gefahren. Ich hätte schon Lust auf eine Tour, der Tag wäre mir relativ egal (Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag....) Zweitakku habe ich mir auch zugelegt, somit bin ich für gut 3 Stunden mit Strom versorgt. Vielleicht sollten wir eine "gemäßigtere" Strecke aussuchen? Ich fahre, wenn morgen keiner mitfährt, wieder auf Wirtschaftswegen entlang der Bahnstrecke nach Schwarzenbek und zurück. Je nach Strecke werden das ca. 35 - 45 Km. Meldet euch mal.   
Manni


----------



## -iolaus- (28. November 2005)

was und wo ist mir eigentlich schnuppe....

nur das WANN ist bei mir die frage: di und do kann ich nicht, ich wäre wie schon gesagt am mi dabei!!


----------



## Manni1599 (29. November 2005)

Ja, lasst uns Mittwoch eine Tour fahren. Ich stelle sie dann ins LMB, Strecke und Tempo je nach Gusto. Werde heute Abend schon mal schauen wo es am besten geht. Starte um ca 17.30 Uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle in Escheburg, falls noch jemand mitfahren will.  

Gruß
Manni


----------



## -iolaus- (29. November 2005)

Bin dabei..  
@ Manni: siehe PN

sonst noch wer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (29. November 2005)

So, Termin  Mittwoch steht im LMB, hoffe auf gutes Wetter, bis morgen.  
Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Dezember 2005)

Ja, war doch wieder nett!
Wir waren zwar nur zu zweit, haben dann versucht die Tour von letzter Woche nochmal zu fahren. Teilweise haben wir die Strecke auch gefunden, einige neue Wege haben wir dann auch erkundet. Vielleicht sind wir nächste Woche ja wieder ein paar mehr Leute. Diesmal kann ich am Mittwoch den 07.12. nicht. 
Bis bald,
Manni


----------



## Catsoft (1. Dezember 2005)

Wenn meine Lampe wieder läuft kann ich Dienstag...


----------



## -iolaus- (1. Dezember 2005)

@ manni:
jo, war eine schöne runde...danke nochmals für die strapse...  

meine 2. lampe ist wieder fit, nachdem sich die rauchschwaden verzogen hatten...

wahrscheinlich bin ich nächsten dienstag dabei...melde mich ab montag wieder, bin am we außer haus..

tobi


----------



## Catsoft (5. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir wird es wohl noch nix


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Dezember 2005)

Moin!
Ich könnte dann morgen, wobei mir Donnerstag lieber wäre. Wollen wir dann?
Meldet euch ob ich im LMB posten soll (für morgrn schon reichlich spät...) und wann wir fahren wollen.
Manni


----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe immer noch Schnodderseuche, vielleicht wird es etwas am Donnerstag.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Dezember 2005)

So denn!
Ich poste jetzt mal für Donnerstag im Lmb, Wenn jemand vielleicht morgen fahren will, bitte melden.  
Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!
Manni muss heute leider länger arbeiten, somit wird das nix mit der Tour.   
Er meldet sich wieder! 

Die "andere Hälfte" von Manni


----------



## Catsoft (8. Dezember 2005)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Manni muss heute leider länger arbeiten, somit wird das nix mit der Tour.
> Er meldet sich wieder!
> 
> Die "andere Hälfte" von Manni



Schade!   Aber das ist mal eine vorbildliche Absage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (13. Dezember 2005)

Morgen vielleicht wenn das Wetter gut ist? Ich würde mal gerne in den Sachsenwald, da kann ich sicher noch den einen oder anderen Weg kennenlernen.


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin!
Ich kann leider morgen leider nur direkt nach der Arbeit fahren, werde wohl kurz (von ca. 16.00 bis 18.00 Uhr) in den HaBe's auf Wirtschafts und Wanderwegen eine Runde drehen.
gruß
Manni


----------



## -iolaus- (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kann am Mittwoch nicht, würde aber am Donnerstag gerne eine Runde fahren.
Zeit: früher Nachmittag ab 14 Uhr Ende max 17 Uhr.
Ort: Gerne HaBe, aber auch anderswo

Hat wer Zeit/Lust??

Tobi


----------



## biker_tom (3. Januar 2006)

Moin aus Wentorf,

wenn ich das nun mal mit meiner Gesundheit hinbekomme, Meniskuslasion linker Außenmeniskus, wird wohl nächste Woche "repariert", dann komme ich im Frühjahr und Sommer mal mit durch den Sachenwald, fahre dauch ab und an!

Gruß
Tom


PS.: Wünsche allen noch ein Gutes neues Jahr


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Januar 2006)

Ja, wo fahren sie denn???? 
Wollen wir vielleicht nächste Woche nochmal Abends fahren? Bis jetzt kann ich jeden Tag bis auf Freitag, immer so ab 16.30 Uhr. Meldet euch mal.
Gruß
Manni


----------



## Catsoft (13. Januar 2006)

Donnerstag 18 Uhr?


----------



## -iolaus- (13. Januar 2006)

Gerne jeden Tag,...außer Donnerstag....keen tied....

Tobi


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Januar 2006)

Wollen wir dann Dienstag (17.01) oder Mittwoch (18.01) oder beides?


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen wir dann Dienstag (17.01) oder Mittwoch (18.01) oder beides?



Ich kann nur Donnerstags, allerdings soll das Wetter ja bescheiden werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -iolaus- (16. Januar 2006)

Di paßt mir gut, noch wer dabei?

@ Manni: mal Lust auf ne Runde Richtung Lauenburg?


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Januar 2006)

@ Tobi: ja, gerne! Wann? Poste bitte im LMB, vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand.
Gruß Manni


----------



## -iolaus- (17. Januar 2006)

Na heute wirds wohl nix...

...oder hat noch wer ein paar Schlittschuhe mit Klickies über???    

Tobi


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Januar 2006)

Wollen wir es nun kommende Woche nochmal probieren? Es soll ja kalt aber trocken sein. (Hat den Vorteil das die Trails nicht so matschig sind...) 
Richtung Lauenburg wäre mir schon recht, Kann auch nach Geesthacht kommen. 

Manni

P.S. Ich kann *DONNERSTAG* *NICHT*, sonst jeden Tag.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Januar 2006)

Werde morgen, 27.01.2006 so gegen 16.00 - 16.30 Uhr eine Runde in den Habe's probieren, sonst verkümmert meine Lampe und mein Rad! Wenn noch irgendwer den Drang verspüren sollte, Treffpunkt an der Kärntner Hütte. 

Manni


----------



## gnss (27. Januar 2006)

ich kann leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde morgen, 27.01.2006 so gegen 16.00 - 16.30 Uhr eine Runde in den Habe's probieren, sonst verkümmert meine Lampe und mein Rad! Wenn noch irgendwer den Drang verspüren sollte, Treffpunkt an der Kärntner Hütte.
> 
> Manni



Hab´s leider zu spät gesehen  

Aber gib doch bitte mal einen Zustandbericht über die Wege !


----------



## opelics (27. Januar 2006)

moin moin,

könnt ihr mir sagen wo genau escheburg liegt??? ist das in der nähe von geesthacht???

ich komme zwar vom anderen ufer der elbe...aber das soll doch mal kein hinderniss sein, oder? 

opelics


----------



## Robo83 (27. Januar 2006)

Moin,

ja genau: 
Escheburg liegt zw. Geesthacht und Bergedorf. Und über die Elbe ist kein Problem: Es gibt glaube ich eine Brücke und auch eine Fähre, die man nehmen kann. 

Robo


----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2006)

opelics schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin,
> 
> könnt ihr mir sagen wo genau escheburg liegt??? ist das in der nähe von geesthacht???
> 
> ...



Ist zwischen Bergedorf und Geesthacht...


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Januar 2006)

So, bin wieder da!
Die breiteren Wege im linken Teil ab Kärntner Hütte sind durchaus gut fahrbar, dort wo weniger Fußgänger waren ist der Schnee halt nicht so fest, der Rollwiderstand ein wenig höher, aber richtig glatt war es nicht. Fazit: Auf die Räder! Macht wirklich Spaß, weil auch wesentlich weniger Fußgänger und Jogger unterwegs sind. Morgen soll das Wetter ja echt super werden, vielleicht sollten wir mal was ins Auge fassen. Ich muss leider Arbeiten, kann erst ab 14.00 UHR, egal, ob HaBe's oder Escheburg. Meldet euch bitte.

P.S. Bringen Überschuhe wirklich was?

@ opelics: jetzt weiss ich, warum mich keiner entführt....


----------



## Sofax (28. Januar 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Meldet euch bitte.
> 
> P.S. Bringen Überschuhe wirklich was?



So, dann melde ich mich mal....:
Ich wäre heute auch für ne Runde in den HaBe's zu haben, kann aber erst heute nachmittag  Also so gegen 16:00 oder später (mit Lampe).

Überschuhe sind bei mir genau der entscheidende Unterschied zu kalten und nassen Füßen!


----------



## opelics (29. Januar 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> @ opelics: jetzt weiss ich, warum mich keiner entführt....



hi, 

wie meinst du das denn???


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Januar 2006)

Na ja, Helmut Kohl (Altbundeskanzler), hat es mal sehr treffend formuliert:
"Ich bin nicht dick, ich bin stattlich!" 

Am Samstag bin ich dan doch noch 2,5 Std. in den HaBe's gefahren, super Wetter, alle Trails gut fahrbar, es war einfach Klasse. Schade das keiner mit war. Ausser mir waren auch noch ein paar wenige andere Biker unterwegs. Vielleicht klappt es ja bald nochmal mit einer gemeinsamen Tour.

Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Februar 2006)

So, Schnodderseuche habe ich gut überstanden, gestern das erste Mal wieder auf der Rolle. Rolle ist aber nur ein schlechter Ersatz, heute war ich dann mal Richtung Geesthacht unterwegs, bin dann über Fahrendorf und Hohenhorn in den  Sachsenwald gefahren. Wege und Trails teilweise sehr tief und matschig, stellenweise sind aber noch Eisfelder auf den Wegen. Hatte Glück mit dem Wetter, nur für 10 min. Regen während ich ca. 2 Std. unterwegs war.   Wollen wir uns denn nochmal zum gemeinsamen biken treffen? Ich habe diese Woche Urlaub, kann also jeden Tag, auch am WE. Vielleicht meldet ihr euch mal.

P.S.:Wir könnten ja auch in die HaBe's, dort ist es bestimmt nicht so matschig.....


----------



## -iolaus- (8. Februar 2006)

Na das ist doch was!!!

Wie wäre es mit Morgen=Donnerstag?? Ich bin eh in Harburg und würde mein Bike dann mitnehmen... Wäre ab 14.00h dabei!!

@Manni: siehe PM!!


Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (15. Februar 2006)

FERTIG !!!! 

So, endlich habe ich mein neues Hardtail fertig:

Rahmen: CNC (Kinesis) Gabel: RS Psylo Race (80 mm), Sram X.9 mit Trigger,LX Kurbel 2006,  Magura Julie, Mavic Crossland, Nobby Nic UST, Truvativ Flatbar Team mit Smica Barends (58 Gramm/Paar!)


----------



## opelics (16. Februar 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> FERTIG !!!!
> 
> So, endlich habe ich mein neues Hardtail fertig:
> 
> Rahmen: CNC (Kinesis) Gabel: RS Psylo Race (80 mm), Sram X.9 mit Trigger,LX Kurbel 2006,  Magura Julie, Mavic Crossland, Nobby Nic UST, Truvativ Flatbar Team mit Smica Barends (58 Gramm/Paar!)




...sieht gut aus!!! hast du es selbst zusammengebaut, oder bauen lassen?...


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Februar 2006)

Selbst ist der Biker!
Hatte noch so viele Teile zu Hause rumliegen, den Rest hab ich dann bei Christoph (CNC) wirklich günstig gekauft. Zusammengebaut habe ich es dann selbst, die Gabel habe ich aber lieber dort von 120 mm auf 80 mm umbauen lassen.
Gruß
Manni


----------



## Robo83 (16. Februar 2006)

Sieht sehr goil aus dein neues Rad


----------



## hoedsch (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo Manni,

ich habe am Sonntag Dein Schutzblech inkl. Halterung gefunden. Das Teil ist noch in Ordnung und lag zum Glück an einer Stelle, wo wohl sonst niemand lang fährt. 
Ich bringe es zum nächsten Treffen mal mit.

Gruß
Clemens

p.s.: Jetzt muss ich nur noch mein Rücklicht wiederfinden...


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Tobi (iolaus) und ich sind heute eine sehr schöne Runde von Geesthacht nach Schnakenbek (kurz vor Lauenburg) gefahren. Dauer ca.2,5 Stunden mit kurzen Pausen, ungefähr 30-35 KM. genau kann ich es nicht sagen, mein Tacho hat beschlossen heute mal nichts zu tun. Wie gesagt, sehr schöne Runde, kein Asphalt, fast nur schöne Trails mit dem einen und anderen kurzen Technischen Abschnitt, durchaus auch mit Hardtail zu fahren.  Gestartet sind wir gegen 16.45 Uhr, die Hälfte der Strecke dann mit Licht, kein Problem. 

Das möchten wir gerne wiederholen, meldet euch bei Interesse, dann postet Tobi im LMB.

@ Clemens: danke nochmal, siehe PM. 

Manni


----------



## Sofax (22. Februar 2006)

daran hab ich auch Interesse 
wie wärs mit Freitag abend?


----------



## -iolaus- (22. Februar 2006)

Ja super!! 

Wann soll es denn losgehen?
Ca. 16.00h würde mir gut passen.
Sonst noch wer dabei, bitte Zeitwünsche äußern!!!

Hab es im LMB gepostet

Tobi


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2006)

Ja, bin gerne wieder dabei! 

17.00 Uhr sollte ich auch schaffen. 

bis dann

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (24. Februar 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bin gerne wieder dabei!
> 
> 17.00 Uhr sollte ich auch schaffen.
> 
> ...



jetzt habe ich zwar den Vorschlag für heute Abend gemacht - kann aber selbst garnicht, da ich noch bis ca. 18:00 arbeiten muss ...


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Februar 2006)

Heute waren wir schon zu Dritt!!

Sind wie im LMB gepostet die Strecke gefahren, schönstes Wetter, gute Stimmung, hat einfach Spass gemacht. Muss unbedingt wiederholt werden. Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes mal. 

Manni


----------



## gnss (24. Februar 2006)

klasse ausritt, und die naturhalfpipe erst.


----------



## opelics (25. Februar 2006)

> ...schönstes Wetter, gute Stimmung, hat einfach Spass gemacht. Muss unbedingt wiederholt werden. Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes mal...



wie lange ward ihr denn unterwegs??? brauchte man eine lampe???

ich würd mich sonst mal dazugesellen wollen  (bin LEIDER nur grad krank geschrieben )

cu opelics


----------



## -iolaus- (26. Februar 2006)

Die Runde dauerte genau 2 Stunden bei einer Strecke von knapp 30 km... 
Licht war für das letzte Drittel  (ab 18.15h) nötig, aber das ändert sich ja nun täglich.... 

Bis zur nächsten Runde

Tobi


----------



## Manni1599 (6. März 2006)

Moin!
Da morgen der wohl einzige "Schneefreie" Tag der Woche sein soll, schlage ich eine kleine Runde vor. Stecke wie gehabt, Ich könnte ab ca. 16.45 Uhr.
wenn noch jemand Lust und Zeit hat, bitte melden, ich poste mal im LMB.
Ach ja, ich habe auf der Arbeit KEINEN Internetzugang, bitte per Handy melden!

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -iolaus- (16. März 2006)

Moin!!

Hat Samstag, 18.03 jemand Lust auf eine Tour im Bereich HaBes, Escheburg oder Geesthacht??

Tobi


----------



## Manni1599 (17. März 2006)

Ja, unbedingt!   
Habe am WE frei. Würde gerne eine schöne Tour fahren, wo ist mir egal.

Alle Räder sind wieder fit, kann aus dem vollen schöpfen. 

Manni


----------



## -iolaus- (17. März 2006)

STOPP!!! Nicht so viele.... 

@Manni:
Würde sich mangels weiterer Beteiligung nicht wieder die Runde Rtg. Schnakenbek, vielleicht auch weiter nach Lauenburg, anbieten?
Mal sehen wie tief der Boden ist... 
Abfahrt gerne vormittags (11?), ansonsten hast du ja meine Nummer!

Tobi


----------



## Manni1599 (17. März 2006)

Ja, gute Idee.
Lass uns ruhig mal nach Lauenburg radeln. 11.00 Uhr ist OK. Komme zum Parkplatz am Kreisverkehr.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand, poste doch mal im LMB.

Manni


----------



## gnss (18. März 2006)

Wie waren die Wege so?


----------



## -iolaus- (19. März 2006)

Durchgehende, größtenteils festgefahrene Schneedecke. War aber eigentlich sehr gut fahrbar.

Nur in Lauenburg ist Hochwasser, der Weg zum Rufer stand bis zum Tretlager unter Wasser.....wir sind fast in den reißenden Fluten der Elbe versunken...


@Manni: Plötzlich bei der anschließenden Radpflege:

*DER STINT IST DA!!!*

Hatte sich in Lauenburg doch glatt einer in der Kassette verfangen...


----------



## hoedsch (19. März 2006)

-iolaus- schrieb:
			
		

> *DER STINT IST DA!!!*
> 
> Hatte sich in Laubenburg doch glatt einer in der Kassette verfangen...


Na dann ist ja wenigstens das Mittagessen gesichert.  Wahrscheinlich schmeckt das Tierchen jetzt wie Ölsardine.  

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## gnss (19. März 2006)




----------



## -iolaus- (19. März 2006)

Genau    

Bei der angesagten Wetterlage für nächste Woche düfte sich der Zustand der Wege kaum ändern.... 
Ist Donnerstag wer mit von der Partie?? --> LMB


----------



## Manni1599 (19. März 2006)

Bin dabei! 

@ Tobi: Wie war er?

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -iolaus- (19. März 2006)

Kalt und glitschig 

...auf jeden Fall mußte ich nicht so lange drauf rumkauen, wie die Enten auf dem steifgefrorenem Müsliriegel!!!


----------



## -iolaus- (21. März 2006)

Moin!

Der LMB-Termin Donnerstag in Geesthacht muß leider ausfallen... wegen Unbespielbarkeit des Platzes... 
Ich wollte heute eine Runde fahren, habe aber nach 3 Minuten abgebrochen...der sch*** Schnee taut weg und der Boden darunter ist völlig offen...

Nützt nix, man kann absolut nicht fahren. Der Schnee ist wie Schmierseife, selbst auf gerader Strecke und langsamer Fahrt wedelt das Rad mit dem Hinterrad wie die Rute eines jungen Hundes, der sich ein zweites Loch in den Ar*** freut, wenn Herrchen nach Hause kommt.

War überhaupt kein Vergleich mit Samstag...

Müssen wir wohl noch etwas warten, bis der Boden frei und abgetrocknet ist.

Habe den Termin im LMB gelöscht, schade...


----------



## gnss (21. März 2006)

Das war schon letzten Sonntag so, es kommt einem vor wie eine einzige lange Spurrille.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. März 2006)

Moin!
So, nachdem ich jetzt schon die zweite Erkältung (mit Fieber, Schnupfen.......) überstanden habe,  möchte ich nochmal unsere Tour Richtung Lauenburg anregen.
Vielleicht nächste Woche? Muss ja auch nicht unbedingt Lauenburg sein, wenn einer eine andere (mit weniger Matsch) Idee hat..... 

Grüsse
Manni


----------



## Cristina (2. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin seid 1 Jahr in Escheburg, hab mein MTB etwas verstauben lassen. Kennt  Jemand einen guten Rad-Laden in der Umgebung ?
Zum selber schrauben komme ich leider nicht mehr...: 

Cristina


----------



## -iolaus- (3. April 2006)

Moin!

Als Scott-Fahrerin bietet sich für dich vorzugsweise der Bike-Store Bergedorf (Scott-Shop) an. Liegt Holtenklinkerstraße 5 ggü. vom Sushi-Laden.
http://www.bike-store-bergedorf.de/


Ich war allerdings mit der Arbeit nicht so ganz zufrieden. Hatte dort meine Laufräder zentrieren lassen. Später stellte ich dann fest, daß einige Speichen verdreht waren...

Ist aber ein netter Laden. Auf jeden Fall um Längen besser als Marcks...

Ansonsten in Hamburg zu empfehlen:
Fahrrad-Technik (Lübecker Staße 112)
http://www.fahrradtechnik.com/

CNC (Stresemannstraße 124)
http://www.cnc-bike.de/

von Hacht (Breitenfelder Straße 9)
http://www.radsportvonhacht.de/

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Cristina (4. April 2006)

Danke für die Info!
Werde mich Euch anschließen, wenn ich etwas mehr in den Beinen habe, wenn ich darf...

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## gnss (4. April 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich etwas mehr in den Beinen habe



Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das mit dieser Truppe vollkommen unproblematisch.


----------



## -iolaus- (4. April 2006)

...und ab gehts.... siehe LMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (4. April 2006)

Moin!
@ Cristina: Stimmt! Wir sind echt unproblematisch! (Du solltest aber Stinte mit Deinem Rad fangen können...) 

@ alle:

Neues Mitglied in meiner Radfamilie:

Drössiger ER 05, Ich konnte den Rahmen bei Christoph (CNC) nicht mehr rumhängen sehen....
Habe das Focus zerlegt und bin gestern mit dem neuen Rad fertig geworden, heute waren wir zum ersten mal unterwegs im Sachsenwald. Tolles Rad, sensibler Hinterbau, kaum Wippen zu spüren, Gabel und Dämpfer harmoniert echt klasse.  Ich hänge mal ein Foto an. ( Auch noch eins vom Hardtail, weils so schön ist...)

Bis bald im Wald
Manni


----------



## hoedsch (5. April 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle:
> 
> Neues Mitglied in meiner Radfamilie:
> 
> Drössiger ER 05, Ich konnte den Rahmen bei Christoph (CNC) nicht mehr rumhängen sehen....


Hallo Manni,

sieht echt gut aus Dein neues Gerät.  
Bis demnächst mal wieder im Wald. Ich habe mir auch schon vorgenommen mal bei Eurer Runde in Geesthacht teilzunehmen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## biker_tom (6. April 2006)

Moin,

würde mich auch anschlie0en, wenn meine Beine wieder mehr hergeben, muß ja erst wieder Grundlagentraining machen, hatte ja Knie-OP Ende Januar. Hätte denn jemand Lust, quasi als Mutivationsstütze, mit zu fahren? Du vielleicht Cristina?  Komme aus Wentorf.

Gruß
Thomas

PS: muß meine Bikes auch noch entstauben, Hardtail allerdings nicht mehr für Geländeritte geeignet.


----------



## Cristina (6. April 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

bin schon dabei mir alles zurechzulegen um mein Bike wieder klar zu machen.
Habe aber noch Einiges vor .... muß den kompletten Antrieb ersetzen und brauche noch einige Teile, fast wäre ich umgefallen bei dem was sie im Laden haben wollten, also wieder selber schrauben....
Und das kann dauern, da ich ab morgen auf Juist bin, 
....endlich Urlaub !

Gruß Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (7. April 2006)

Moin!
Wie sieht es bei euch zum WE aus? Ich könnte am Samstag, wenn noch jemand möchte... 

@ Thomas: Ich fahre auch oft Auf Radwegen und "Guten Forst und Wirtschaftswegen mit meinem Hardtail meine Runden, Ca. 30 Km, (nach Feierabend) wenn Du magst, melde Dich, dann können wir ja mal gemeinsam fahren.

@ Cristina: Wenn Du magst, kann ich Dich gern beim "Restaurieren" unterstützen, Habe alles was man an Werkzeug braucht, auch ganz gute Kontakte zu Händlern um günstig an Teile zu kommen.


----------



## Cristina (7. April 2006)

Hallo Manni, 
komme gerne darauf zurück, wenn ich wieder da bin.

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (10. April 2006)

Moin!

Morgen wieder unsere Runde nach Schnakenbek und zurück (siehe LMB), neue Teilnehmer stets willkommen!!!! 

Zur Erinnerung: Strecke ist durchaus auch für Hardtails geeignet, auf "langsamere" wird Rücksicht genommen.

Wirklich sehr schöne Tour, lohnt sich!

Manni


----------



## Catsoft (10. April 2006)

Aber leider zu früh für mich


----------



## Manni1599 (17. April 2006)

Moin!

Bin zurück aus dem Sauerland, trotz Regens noch gut 1000 Höhenmeter geschafft. 

Dienstag kann ich leider nicht, wenn jemand Mittwoch oder Donnerstag fahren will bin ich dabei.

Manni

@tobi: PM


----------



## Manni1599 (20. April 2006)

Moin,

heute jemand Lust zu fahren?

Ich poste mal im LMB

Manni


----------



## Catsoft (20. April 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> heute jemand Lust zu fahren?
> 
> ...



Lust schon.... aber keine Zeit  

Waren das gestern deine Spuren Richtung Geesthacht?


----------



## Manni1599 (20. April 2006)

Ja, sollten meine gewesen sein. Habe die "halbe" Schnakenbek - Runde gedreht( bis Grünhof-Tesperhude), sind von Escheburg aus 40 Km. Hab genau 2 Stunden gebraucht.

Vielleicht klappt es ja irgendwann nochmal mit einer gemeinsamen Runde.

Grüsse
Manni


----------



## Catsoft (20. April 2006)

Sischer, sischer


----------



## Manni1599 (26. April 2006)

Mein neues Rad braucht Bewegung!

Morgen soll es ja trocken sein, wer möchte eine Runde drehen?

Ich kann ab ca. 16.30 Uhr, Strecke kann man ja noch auswählen...

Manni

P.S. Hier isses:


----------



## Catsoft (27. April 2006)

Holst du mich ab? Richtung Bergedorf?

Robert


----------



## -iolaus- (27. April 2006)

@ Robert: PM

Manni ist nicht mehr dabei :-((

Ich stoße aber nun dazu.... Treffpunkt 17.15h an der Mehrzweckhalle?

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (30. April 2006)

Erster Mai

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine Runde morgen?
Schlage gemäßigtes Tempo vor, für Tanz in den Mai Geschädigte   oder auch für *Neue* Teilnehmer.

Wie sieht es für die Dienstagsrunde aus?

Manni


----------



## biker_tom (3. Mai 2006)

Moin,

mit Gestern hat bei mir leider nicht geklappt, und habe diese jahr ja auch erst drei mal für ne Tour auf den Rad gesessen. wie wäre es denn mit kommenden Dienstag?


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Mai 2006)

Ja, sollte klappen nächsten Dienstag. (Hoffentlich!)

Wenn Du willst, könnten wir aber auch zwischendurch einen Termin finden. 

Gruß
Manni


----------



## -iolaus- (3. Mai 2006)

Dienstag hört sich doch gut an!  

18.00h ab Geesthacht? Dann poste ich es im LMB

Tobi


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Mai 2006)

Moin!

@ iolaus: Ja, poste doch mal, vielleicht werden wir dann noch den (die) eine(n) oder andere(n) zum mitfahren bewegen. 

Manni


----------



## biker_tom (4. Mai 2006)

Moin,

also früher geht nicht, da ich mit meiner Frau morgen Mittag zu meinen eltern fahre und erst Sonntag Abend wieder kommen und Montag habe ich VHS-Kurs.

Ich wollte aber am Dienstag nur ne ruhige Feierabendrunde drehen, ne großr schaffe ich noch nicht, wenn ich voll fahre wird mein Knie noch ein wenig dick...

Gruß
Thomas

PS, wo denn treffen, komme ja aus Wentorf. bei der Feuerwache?


----------



## -iolaus- (4. Mai 2006)

So, die Tour steht im LMB...

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall  

Tobi


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Mai 2006)

@ Tobi: Ich fahre auf jeden fall mit.

@ Tom: siehe PM

Wird bestimmt wieder schön, auch unentschlossene sollten sich diese Tour einmal gönnen!


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Mai 2006)

Für die Dienstagsrunde (Geesthacht, gepostet von Tobi im LMB):

Teilnehmer ab Escheburg treffen 17.15 Uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle!
Abfahrt um 17.20 Uhr spätestens, sonst wird es eng mit 18.00 Uhr in Geesthacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane rechtzeitig in Escheburg an der Mehrzweckhalle zu sein. Falls es aus irgendwelchen Gründen zeitlich nicht klappt, dann komme ich zum Treffpunkt in Geesthacht.
Mal schauen, wie die Gegend so östlich von Hamburg ist.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## biker_tom (9. Mai 2006)

Moin,

so nachdem ich gestern morgen ne Runde gedreht habe, und bemerkt habe, dass meine Kondition noch nicht gut ist, ahbe ich beschlossen mit dem Auto bis nach Geesthacht zu fahren. werde also um 18 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.

Will noch jemand mitgenommen werden?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gnss (9. Mai 2006)

Ich komme zur Mehrzweckhalle, sollte ich nicht rechtzeitig da sein bitte nicht warten.


----------



## GFreude (9. Mai 2006)

Hi Manni,

in Escheburg werden wir anscheinend ja immer mehr. War ne nette Runde am Sonntag und Dienstag. Viel Spaß in Frankreich und meld dich, wenn du wieder da bist.

GFreude (Günther)


----------



## Catsoft (9. Mai 2006)

Und hier das Bild zum Text:


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Mai 2006)

WOW! 
Wer ist denn der coole Typ mit dem GT - Shirt?
Ach, das bin ja ich!  (Wenn ich noch 10 sec. die luft anhalten und den Bauch einziehen hätte müssen wäre ich wohl ohnmächtig geworden...) 

Nein, mal ernsthaft: war eine schöne Runde, mit 7 Leuten zu fahren hat echt Spaß gemacht. Auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen ist Günter (sitzt zu weit rechts) und der Fotograf, Robert.

Die Tour von Escheburg aus hat 50 Km, wir haben einen Schnitt von ca. 20 Km/h geschafft. 327 Höhenmeter stehen bei mir auf der Uhr, wobei eigentlich nur 3 - 4 kurze, aber heftige Anstiege zu bewältigen waren. gnss kam mit dem Rad aus Bergedorf und hat somit nochmal 20 Km mehr zu fahren. 70 KM MTB auf einen Dienstag Abend- Hut ab!-.

Freue mich schon auf nächstes mal 

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. Mai 2006)

Das war eine tolle Tour, am Ende waren es für mich 71,6 km, bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## biker_tom (10. Mai 2006)

Moin,

ware für mich ein "Höllenritt", aber schön, ich weiß nun, dass ich mächtig was tun muß!

Nachher erstmal das Bike putzen

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hoedsch (10. Mai 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Nachher erstmal das Bike putzen



Also, da ist doch nur ein bischen Staub dran. Ich habe meine Kiste so in den Schuppen gestellt, der nächste Regen kommt bestimmt...

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## gnss (10. Mai 2006)

Na hoffentlich, mittlerweile sind die letzten Schlammpfützen zu Staub geworden und man muß richtig Suchen wenn man eine Packung will.

Wo ist eigentlich das Floß an der Bille? Ich war heute gucken, aber ich habe es nicht gefunden. Nördlich oder südlich der Autobahn?


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Mai 2006)

Ja, das Floß haben Sie durch eine hässliche Brücke ersetzt, ade' abenteuerliche Flussquerung... Schade, war immer so ein bisschen wie Camel - Tophy.


----------



## gnss (10. Mai 2006)

Ach ist das da an der Autobahn, wo die unfertige Brücke steht?


----------



## biker_tom (11. Mai 2006)

Moin,

Aber so Staubig das ganze Bike ist, so Staubig auch die Kette und die Lager....

Heute Abend ne gemütliche Runde mit meinem Nachbarn fahren werde, nur Asphalt, hat sein Trekkingrad aus Reperatur zurück bekommen.

viel Spaß noch allen...


----------



## -iolaus- (12. Mai 2006)

Ja, das war am Di eine schöne Tour   

Nächsten Dienstag 18.00h ab Bergedorf??




			
				gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ist das da an der Autobahn, wo die unfertige Brücke steht?


Jupp, kurz dahinter links.


----------



## gnss (12. Mai 2006)

Von wo starten?

Weiß jemand wo man hier Kugeln für Kugellager herbekommt?


----------



## Catsoft (12. Mai 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand wo man hier Kugeln für Kugellager herbekommt?



Welche Kugeln und wo ist hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (12. Mai 2006)

Vorzugsweise im Osten Hamburgs, früher gab es die Bergedorfer Eisenwarenhandlung, aber mittlerweile existiert sie nicht mehr. Kugeln wie sie in eine Konusgelagerte Nabe reinkommen.


----------



## Catsoft (12. Mai 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Vorzugsweise im Osten Hamburgs, früher gab es die Bergedorfer Eisenwarenhandlung, aber mittlerweile existiert sie nicht mehr. Kugeln wie sie in eine Konusgelagerte Nabe reinkommen.



Shimano? Hätte ich wohl noch


----------



## GFreude (13. Mai 2006)

Hi Jungs,

bin gestern zum ersten mal den X-Trail teilweise gefahren (an den Bäumen stand auch mal kurz 3 oder 1 oder X) . Ab Escheburg immer schon durch den Wald bis zum Schmetterlingsgarten und dann schön an der Bille längs. Die Brücke (links hinter der Autobahn) ist immer noch nicht ganz. Die Auf- und Abfahrten fehlen noch. Anscheinend gießen Bauarbeiter gerade das Fundament. Die Grube ist schon ausgehoben und ein Stahlgerüst (Bewährung?) steht schon daneben. Befahrbar ist die Brücke somit noch nicht. 




			
				-iolaus- schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das war am Di eine schöne Tour
> Nächsten Dienstag 18.00h ab Bergedorf??
> Jupp, kurz dahinter links.



Was bedeutet "Nächsten Dienstag 18:00h ab Bergedorf??" Bergedorf - X-Trail und zurück? Bei guten Wetter bin ich dabei . Bei schlechtem Wetter tue ich mir die Strecke nicht an ! Fährst du bei mir vorbei iolaus? Falls nicht, wo genau in Bergedorf treffen wir uns?

Bis dann.


----------



## -iolaus- (14. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Mit catsoft und auch beim Nightride in 2005 bin ich da mal eine Runde über Escheburg/ Börnsen/ Berdedorf/ Reinbek/ Wohltorf/ Aumühle/ Wentorf gefahren, aber die kriege ich nicht mehr sicher zusammen.  

Deshalb halte ich mich mit der Streckenwahl lieber etwas zurück und lasse den Locals den Vortritt...

Ich hab für alle Fälle mal im LMB gepostet, guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2462

Streckenwahl je nach Beteiligung


----------



## Catsoft (14. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich gesund bin, hast du schon einen local dabei


----------



## gnss (14. Mai 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano? Hätte ich wohl noch



Danke hat sich erledigt, ich habe noch eine alte LX-Nabe mit 3/16" Kugeln gefunden.


Ich bin auch dabei, hauptsache es regnet nicht.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Mai 2006)

Moin!
Hab mich jetzt mal eingetragen. Hoffentlich schaff ich es, könnte mit der Zeit knapp werden. Ihr könnt ja sonst auf dem Weg an der Rehmenkoppel 24b vorbeischauen.....


----------



## -iolaus- (15. Mai 2006)

Bei mir wirds auch knapp... deshalb:
Terminänderung, Abfahrt erst um 18.00 Uhr!!!


----------



## Catsoft (15. Mai 2006)

Das sollte ich selbst bei DER  Baustelle in Börnsen schaffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -iolaus- (15. Mai 2006)

hä?   wie denn wo denn was denn... Baustelle...Börnsen..???

Ich wollte eigentlich den Ministau am Ende der A25 umfahren und schon Curslack ab.... Gibts n´Problem in Börnsen??


----------



## GFreude (16. Mai 2006)

Jo,
schöne kleine ungekoordinierte Baustelle. Ich stand gestern 20 Minuten in Börnsen, um über die Baustellenampel zu kommen (kurz hinter der AVIA Tankstelle). Wollte heute eigentlich die A25 bis zum Ende oder den Speckenweg fahren!


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2006)

Jo, ich wollte es über Wentorf versuchen


----------



## gnss (16. Mai 2006)

Die Tour zieht immer wieder Leute aus ganz Deutschland an, heute ein Bielefelder.


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Mai 2006)

Wieder zu Hause!

So, heute morgen um 06.30 Uhr komme ich zurück aus Leon (Südfrankreich) wo 33° und Sonnenschein an der Tagesordnung waren  in unser schönes Land wo es sich anscheinend noch nicht herumgesprochen hat das jetzt SOMMER angesagt ist. War echt super dort in Leon, sehr zu Empfehlen für RR, schöne Landschaft und Strassen, entspannte Leutchen dort und nicht weit in die Pyrenäen....

Freue mich jetzt aber wieder auf unsere Runde am Dienstag (hoffentlich) und die heimischen Trails.

So denn
Manni


----------



## gnss (20. Mai 2006)

Du hättest ruhig etwas vom Sommer mitbringen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. Mai 2006)

Ja, du bist schuld! Hättest den Sommer ruhig mitbringen können  

Immer so durch den Matsch und frieren so nicht ganz mein Ding  


Freu mich schon auf Anfang Juni, dann sind wir wieder dabei!


----------



## -iolaus- (21. Mai 2006)

@ Robert und Crissi : Viel Spaß und trinkt nicht zu viel Cappu... a presto!!

@ Manni: Willkommen im nassen Norden...toller Frühling hier ...

Wie siehts aus, die Dienstagsrunde diesmal südlich der Elbe?? Im LMB ist Di 17.30 ein Termin gepostet, ich wäre auch noch dabei, hat noch wer Lust??


----------



## Catsoft (22. Mai 2006)

-iolaus- schrieb:
			
		

> @ Robert und Crissi : Viel Spaß und trinkt nicht zu viel Cappu... a presto!!



Danke, werden wir beherzigen und bei Mecki statt des ungesunden Kaffees mehr Proseco trinken 

Hier ist das Training wg. meiner Allergie leider z. Zt. unmöglich


----------



## ahara (23. Mai 2006)

Servus @all,

Anfängerin aus Escheburg sucht andere BikerINNEN aus Escheburg und Umgebung. 

Wie ich gesehen habe, gibt es hier jede Menge Biker. Aber da kann ich leider nicht mithalten.  

Bin derzeit noch lahmgelegt wegen eines kleineren Unfalls. Außerdem kommt mein Bike erst in ca. 2 Wochen    Wenn ich Glück habe zu Pfingsten.
Aber dann geht es so richtig los. Freue mich drauf  

Bis dahin


----------



## Cristina (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo ahara,

war Heute zum ersten Mal in einer netten Runde von 3 Bikern aus Escheburg und Umgebung biken.
Hat unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht   und ich mußte mich fragen warum ich mein Bike so lage Zeit in die Ecke gestellt habe.

     Danke an die kleine Runde und hauptsächlich an Mani, 
ohne ihn hätte ich das Trettlager niemals ausbauen können, wenn es schon bei den Pedallen nicht hingehauen hat!!

Nette Gruppe schließ dich einfach an, werde auch regelmäßig versuchen Dienstags mitzubiken.

  Cristina


----------



## ahara (24. Mai 2006)

Ja, wenn mein Rad denn endlich da ist, werde ich es mal ins Auge fassen. Muss aber auf jeden Fall ein wenig trainieren. Bin noch nicht soo oft gefahren.

Mit 'ner lahmen Schnecke macht es ja auch keinen Spaß ....


----------



## biker_tom (26. Mai 2006)

Moin,

werde auch mal schauen, das ich was fitter werde....

Momentan, gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen, Bindehautentzündung, und ab Mittwoch 31.05. im Urlaub. Aber nach dem 18.6. wieder da und dann mal sehen, was konditionell der Wanderurlaub in der Höhe so gebracht hat.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Samstag 14.00 Uhr kleiner Ausflug zur Kärntner Hütte? 2-3 Std. Harburger Berge ist doch auch nicht schlecht. Einen Stellplatz auf meinem Autodach hätte ich noch frei, Abfahrt gegen 13-13.15 Uhr in Escheburg. Meldet euch,
Tel.Nr. per PM!

So denn
Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Mai 2006)

Moin!

War heute in den HaBe's, wen trifft man da: GNSS(Martin)! War eine Schöne Runde, knapp 2 Std. Fahrzeit 15,5 Km/h Schnitt, 468 hm. Zum Schluß wurde es auch noch schön nass, Hamburger Sommer sind einfach unvergleichlich!

So, wie sieht es aus für die Dienstagsrunde? Wäre schön wenn es wieder klappt, diesmal vielleicht Richtung Lauenburg?

Meldet Euch.

Manni


----------



## gnss (27. Mai 2006)

Wäre es vielleicht möglich die Dienstagsrunde dauerhaft auf Mittwoch oder Montag zu verlegen? Dienstag steigt immer die HaBe-Runde. Wobei Mittwoch auch blöd ist, da ist ja die schnelle HaBe-Runde. Im Moment werden einfach zu viele Touren angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo Manni,

werde am Dienstag leider nicht mitfahren können, da mein Bike im Harz bleibt um Pfingsten wieder die schönsten Erhebungen im Norden befahren zu können.
Es bleibt mir nur mein Rennrad...
Cristina


----------



## GFreude (28. Mai 2006)

Hi Manni,

ich bin am Dienstag dabei. Egal welche Richtung, ob nun Lauenburg, Aumühle oder ...
Treffpunkt 17:15 Uhr oder 17:30 Uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle? 
Bis dahin

Gfreude


----------



## -iolaus- (28. Mai 2006)

Jo, ich bin auch dabei! 

Habe schon mal im LMB gepostet:

Wie gehabt: 17.15h Mehrzweckhalle Escheburg
18.00h Geesthacht Parkplatz am Kreisel


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Muss mich leider für die heutige Runde abmelden, Schnodderseuche ist im Begriff zuzuschlagen, zeitlich wird es wohl auch zu eng. Schade! 

Aber vielleicht kommt ja bald der Sommer , dann hört das mit der Schnodderseuche wohl endlich auch auf.

Bis dann
Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Juni 2006)

Nächste Woche fängt der Sommer so richtig an!

Dienstagsrunde sollte unbedingt stattfinden, letztes mal konnte ich ja leider nicht. Seid Ihr denn überhaupt gefahren? 
Dienstag kommt Cristina und vielleicht auch ihr Sohn Simon  mit. Der ist Vierzehn und topfit sagt Cristina. 
Ich werde jedenfalls fahren, Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt wird später noch gepostet.

WE leider ausgebucht mit Familienfeiern, Montag Betriebssport (Rennrad) ca. 70 km wenn eine(r) von euch lust hat mitzufahren, bitte melden.

Gruß
Manni


----------



## ahara (1. Juni 2006)

Servus,

leider kann ich nächsten Di. noch nicht. Gips ist ab und nun muss ich lt. Arzt meine Hand noch eine Weile schonen.  
Werde mich aber dann wohl mal zu euch gesellen (wenn ihr denn mal eine langsamere Runde dreht  )


----------



## GFreude (2. Juni 2006)

Hi Manni,

na klar sind Tobi und ich gefahren!

Bis nach Schnakenbek war die Welt ja noch einigermaßen in Ordnung. Nur Matsch von unten, knatschende Kette und jede Menge Sand von unten. Ab Schnakenbek (Richtung Lauenburg) fing es denn aber stärker an zu regnen (zu schütten)und die Schaltung fing an Probleme zu bereiten. Letztendlich konnten Tobi und ich dann kaum noch richtig Schalten und der Rückweg wurde recht unangenehm (rutschig und springende Kette). Trotzdem haben Tobi und ich eine, für das Wetter, schnelle Tour hingelegt und sind von stürzen und schwerwiegenden Materialausfällen verschont geblieben.
Ich hatte dann in Escheburg meine 58 km (Schnitt knapp unter 20 km/h) auf der Uhr, ein Nichtschwimmerbecken in den Schuhen, 'ne halbe Sandkiste am Bike und an den Klamotten und eiskalte Füße. 

Danach mußte ich mir erstmal ne halbe Stunde in der Badwanne gönnen (zum Aufwärmen)
 

Dienstag bin ich voraussichtlich dabei. habe am Tage frei und muss jedoch ne Türzarge inkl. Schiebetür einbauen. Ich hoffe, ich bin so gegen Abend damit fertig.

Gruß
Günther


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Bisschen Spät, ich weiss, aber möchte HEUTE Nachmittag noch jemand fahren? Wetter MUSS ausgenutzt werden. Ich poste mal im LMB. 

Richtung Lauenburg?

Manni

PS. : Morgen früh werde ich auch nochmal eine Runde drehen, Abfahrt so gegen 10.00 Uhr. Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Juni 2006)

So, bin unsere Schnakenbek - Runde gefahren, ganz allein. Wetter war einfach toll, die Wege aber teilweise sehr weich. Die Steigung nach dem Wassereinlass Krümmel war teilweise nicht zu fahren, musste zweimal vom Rad da kein Grip mehr. Von Schnakenbek aus bin ich den unteren Weg zurückgefahren. Kurz nach dem Überqueren der B 5 (Friedhof Geesthacht) durfte ich mir meinen Hinterradschlauch nochmal anschauen, hatte mir einen Dorn eingefahren. Habe übrigens ein neues Spielzeug wie ihr im Anhang sehen könnt. Finde ich ganz gut, man kann eine schöne Statistik führen.

So denn,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (2. Juni 2006)

Hier nun eine kleine Fotostory zum Ausschneiden und sammeln....




Nach der Schnakenbek - Runde...



war das Rad...



von GT...



ganz schön schmutzig.




Ich war zuerst ziemlich kopflos...



das besserte sich aber langsam...



nach einiger Zeit war der Kopf wieder da.


Nu is gut.(Alter Seitenschinder!)

bis bald,
Manni


----------



## hoedsch (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo Manni,

was für ein Gerät hast Du denn jetzt genau? 
Die Grafik und Auswertung sieht jedenfalls schon sehr überzeugend aus.

Gruß
Clemens

p.s.: Manni Dein Rad ist ja dreckig. Das kennt man doch sonst überhaupt nicht von den Bildern.


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo Clemens,

böse Zungen behaupten, ich würde nur fahren damit ich danach wieder Putzen kann....

Der Tacho ist ein Ciclosport CM 436 M. Habe ich von von Hacht als Ersatz für meinen 3. kaputten VDO 1.0+ bekommen. Wirklich guter Service bei von Hacht.  Der neue ist vom Preis her 60,- teurer als mein alter. 

Grüsse nach Harburg

Manni


----------



## GFreude (3. Juni 2006)

Hi Manni,
dass soll schmutzig sein?! 
Da hast du echt Tobi's und meine letzte Dienstagsrunde verpasst. Die Hose, die eigentlich Schwarz ist, war nach der Ankunft in Escheburg Braun. Den Sand spüle ich derzeit bei jedem Waschgang immernoch aus der Waschmaschine. 

Übrigens: Interessante Sache dein neuen Spielzeug. Vielleicht komme ich am Dienstag mal in den Genuß mir das Teil genauer anzusehen.

Bis dahin


----------



## GFreude (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich muss leider erst einmal bis auf weiteres die Teilnahme an alle Touren absagen! 
Ich habe heute einen kleinen Ausritt gemacht und dabei festgestellt, dass das "Knartschen" am Bike stärker geworden ist. Nachdem ich wieder zu Hause angekommen bin, habe ich festgestellt, dass ich hinter der Kurbel am Hinterbau (Schwinge) einen Riss im Rahmen habe.    

Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer neuen Schwinge für mein Votec T5. Das wird sicherlich nicht einfach, denn erstens ensteht Votec derzeit erst wieder neu (nach Konkurs), zweitens sind die Teile sehr rar geworden und drittens ist der "Nachfolger" von VOTEC, VOITL noch nicht soweit dieses Ersatzteil für VOTEC-Bikes auszuliefern!
Falls jemand 'ne gute Idee hat (ebay gucke ich schon), wie ich schnell an eine schwarze Schwinge für ein T5 (M6 oder F7-Hinterbau müsste auch passen) komme, wäre ich für einen Hinweis sehr dankbar. 
Ich telefoniere die nächsten Tage erst einmal mit ein paar Händlern, ob diese noch 'ne Schwinge liegen haben.

Bis dahin


----------



## ahara (5. Juni 2006)

Servus,

hier im Forum hast du sicherlich schon gepostet, oder? Möglicherweise hat der eine oder andere ja noch so ein Teil liegen oder sonst irgendeine super Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (5. Juni 2006)

Läuft morgen irgendetwas? Sonst fahre ich wieder in die Habes.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Morgen Dienstagsrunde, Treffen an der Mehrzweckhalle in Escheburg um 17.00 Uhr? Ich poste mal im LMB. 

@Günter: Wenn Du magst, kannst Du ja mal mein Droessiger Probieren (der Rahmen ist für mich eigentlich zu groß), ich schaue morgen mal bei Dir vorbei.

@Tobi: Wir wären dann so gegen 17.30-17.45 Uhr am Treffpunkt Waldparkplatz in Geesthacht.

@Martin: Kommst Du nach Escheburg?

@ahara: Radl da? Hand OK?

@Cristina: Schafft Ihr das (Du und Simon) bis 17.00 Uhr?

Fragen über Fragen!

Meldet euch!

Weitere Mitfahrer sind natürlich herzlich willkommen!!!


----------



## gnss (5. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin: Kommst Du nach Escheburg?



Außer es Regnet, aber das soll morgen nicht eintreten.


----------



## ahara (5. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> @ahara: Radl da? Hand OK?



  nein, leider ist das Rad noch nicht da. Ist aber schon bezahlt und wird diese Woche geliefert. 
Das passt alles perfekt, da ich meine Hand diese Woche noch schonen soll


----------



## -iolaus- (5. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Ich komme zu 17.00h nach Escheburg und klinke mich dann auf dem Rückweg in Geesthacht aus.....

@ Günther:
Schau mal in die aktuelle BIKE, Seite 8 unten!!!
VOITL tauscht derzeit alte, auch defekte VOTEC Rahmen zum Austauschpreis gegen neue VOITL   guckst du hier:

http://www.voitl-bikes.de

viel Glück


----------



## Cristina (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo Manni,

Simon ist fitt und ich mußte den genzen Tag im Sofa rumlümmeln...
Halzschmerzen, Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen und jetzt komme ich nicht zur Ruhe.
Im Harz war es schön aber kalt und vor Allem naß.
Rufe vormittags kurz durch.

Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Juni 2006)

Moin!

@Günter: guckst Du:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7247014457&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

@all: Bis heute Abend! 

Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Heute waren wir nur zu Dritt! 

Martin, Simon und ich. Wir sind unsere Runde nach Schnakenbek (mit kleinen, manchmal unfreiwilligen Wegänderungen) gefahren. Dickes Lob nochmal an Simon: mit einem 24'' Rad die Strecke zu Meistern ist schon aller Achtung wert. 
Habe die Streckenauswertung  in den Anhang gestellt.

Wie sieht es aus mit einer schönen Runde am Wochenende? 

Meldet euch,

bis dann
Manni

P.S.: Simon ist erst 14 Jahre alt, es können also auch "Youngsters" mitfahren.


----------



## Robo83 (7. Juni 2006)

sieht ja echt interessant aus eure tour... 
Mal schaun, vll. fahren ein freund von mir und ich mal mit euch mit (wenn wir dürfen). da wir aber nicht so fit sind bzw. ich krank bin dauert es wohl noch etwas.


----------



## GFreude (7. Juni 2006)

Mahlzeit die Damen und Herren,

ich werde am nächsten Dienstag wohl wieder mit dabei sein, allerdings mit einem silberfarbenen Hinterbau. 

Der Nachfolger von VOTEC (Heydenbike) hat noch zufällig ein Hinterbau auf Lager und stellt mir diesen für einen absoluten Hammerpreis (sehr günstig ) zur Verfügung. Nach diversen Modellwechseln ist man sich zwar nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob dieser wirklich 100%ig passt, aber man ist guter Dinge! Heydenbike schickt mir das Teil erstmal zu (inkl. Scheibenbremsadapter), ich kann es anbauen und wenn es passt bezahle ich das Teil. Sonst schicke ich es einfach zurück. 

Das ist ein echt supergenialer Service, welchen ich selbst bei VOTEC nicht erlebt habe.

Bis dann und dann spätestens am Dienstag

@Tobi: Bist du am Dienstag eigentlich mitgefahren. Ich dachte, ich hätte gesehen, dass du mitfahren wolltest. Lt. Manni's Eintrag bist du aber wohl nicht dabeigewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -iolaus- (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Günther!

Ne, bin ich nicht... hab geschwächelt... . aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## gnss (7. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es aus mit einer schönen Runde am Wochenende?



Ich wäre wahrscheinlich dabei, vorausgesetzt es geben sich noch weitere einen Ruck.



			
				Robo83 schrieb:
			
		

> vll. fahren ein freund von mir und ich mal mit euch mit (wenn wir dürfen)



aber sicher


----------



## hoedsch (7. Juni 2006)

Prinzipiell bin ich einer Runde am Wochenende nicht abgeneigt.  
Leider stehen aber am Wochenende eine Reihe von Arbeiten an. Wenn es aber zeitlich passt, dann bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Wie wäre es am Sonntag mit einer Runde? Morgen kann ich leider nicht, muss ab 12.00 Uhr arbeiten, wann Feierabend ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen.  Sonntag möchte ich aber definitiv eine Tour machen. Strecke und so weiter kann noch frei gewählt werden. Wer wäre denn dabei?
Frei nach Jörg Wontorra: "Bitte meldet euch!" 

Manni


----------



## GFreude (9. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Wie wäre es am Sonntag mit einer Runde?
> Manni



Hi Manni,

ich bin dabei! Neue Schwinge passt und ist schon eingebaut. Irre schnelle Lieferung von Heydenbike  Mittwoch telefoniert und heute schon geliefert. 
Ich muss nur noch die Gänge richtig einstellen bzw. wenn alles nichts hilft den hinteren Zahnkranz wechseln. Drehe morgen mal 'ne kleine Proberunde!

@Tobi: erledige Morgen mal deine Haus- und Gartenarbeiten und versuch am Sonntag dabei zu sein! Oder musst du arbeiten?

@robo83: Wenn du wieder fit bist, trau dich mal. Wir beißen nicht und es gibt 'ne Menge schöner Touren bei uns in der Gegend.

@ahara: Oder besser "Zicke"?: Was macht die Hand? Alles wieder OK? Wann dürfen wir dich in unserer Runde begrüßen? Danke übrigens für den Tipp mit der Suche nach einer Schwinge im Forum. Hatte ich ganz vergessen. 

So bis dann und hoffentlich mit reger Beteiligung am Sonntag!


----------



## hoedsch (9. Juni 2006)

Wann und wo fahrt ihr denn jetzt am Sonntag?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Juni 2006)

Moin!
Zur Sonntagsrunde: Was haltet Ihr von 13.00 Uhr?

Treffen wie immer an der Mehrzweckhalle, zur Strecke höre ich gern eure Vorschläge.

Meldet euch.


----------



## ahara (10. Juni 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> @ahara: Oder besser "Zicke"?: Was macht die Hand? Alles wieder OK? Wann dürfen wir dich in unserer Runde begrüßen? Danke übrigens für den Tipp mit der Suche nach einer Schwinge im Forum. Hatte ich ganz vergessen.




meiner Hand geht es relativ gut. Morgen wird mein Rad montiert und dann auch gleich eine erste Runde gedreht. Es wird wohl eine straßenlastige Route werden, um die Hand langsam an den Druck zu gewöhnen. Sollte es gut gehen und bleiben schaue ich vielleicht Dienstag mal vorbei. Ist auch von eurer Strecke (und der Geschwindigkeit) abhängig. 
Wie gesagt, ich kann noch  nicht so durch den Wald...


----------



## GFreude (10. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Zur Sonntagsrunde: Was haltet Ihr von 13.00 Uhr?
> Treffen wie immer an der Mehrzweckhalle, zur Strecke höre ich gern eure Vorschläge.
> Meldet euch.



Hi Manni,

13 Uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle oder auch eher ist für mich OK. Strecke ist mir egal; Hauptsache biken!

Gruß
Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (10. Juni 2006)

So, ich poste jetzt für Sonntag, Start um 12.00 Uhr.

Um zahlreiches erscheinen wird gebeten! 

Manni


----------



## gnss (10. Juni 2006)

Bergedorf Amühle Kuddewörde

Tempo mittel? Sind wir jetzt Raser?


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Juni 2006)

Streckenvorschlag ok, bin auch dafür.

Rasen? Sind wir hier auf'm Fussballplatz oder was?

Tempo also wie immer, Bergauf bisschen langsamer, Bergab etwas schneller...


----------



## GFreude (10. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Streckenvorschlag ok, bin auch dafür.
> Rasen? Sind wir hier auf'm Fussballplatz oder was?
> Tempo also wie immer, Bergauf bisschen langsamer, Bergab etwas schneller...



Jo, ich bin dabei! Gepostet ist Tempo langsam? Ich wollte eigentlich kurzarm  kommen und wieso Schwierigkeit: leicht? Was'n mit den Fußgängern in Aumühle? 
Bis dann


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Juni 2006)

Mahlzeit!

So, war wieder einmal eine sehr schöne Runde heute, diesmal für mich sehr anstrengend, das Rad ist wohl doch zu schwer für mich.  Fünf Biker waren wir heute (Reihenfolge wie auf dem Foto) Günther, Martin, Clemens, Simon und ich.

Der Tacho hat leider nicht immer einen Impuls bekommen, so das ich nur 42 Km aufgezeichnet habe. Tatsächlich gefahrene Strecke waren aber gut 57 Km.

Clemens hat uns nun schon zum zweiten mal besucht, demnächst fahren wir auch nochmal alle zusammen in Harburg.

Dienstagsrunde wie gehabt, Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr Mehrzweckhalle, Tempo diesmal wirklich angepasst, auch für die "schwächeren". Freue mich auf die gemeinsame Runde,

Manni





P.S. Simon bekommt nächstes mal mein Enduro *UND* den schwersten Rucksack!


----------



## Cristina (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo Manni,

bin am Dienstag dabei, habe mich Heute etwas geärgert ....
Schönes Foto und Junior hat sich gefreut.
Bis dahin

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (11. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstagsrunde wie gehabt, Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr Mehrzweckhalle, Tempo diesmal wirklich angepasst, auch für die "schwächeren".



Bin heute ebenfalls 57km mit meinem neuen Bike gefahren. Hat super viel Spaß gemacht. Nur tut mir jetzt der Allerwerteste weh... 
Mal sehen mit Dienstag. Habe sogar evtl. Zeit. Lust natürlich immer. Ist aber streckenabhängig. Bei mir sind derzeit noch keine großen Steigungen und holprige Wege angesagt, denn ich zähle mich schon noch zu den "schwächeren". Schaun mer mal.


----------



## GFreude (12. Juni 2006)

Moin,

ja das war mal wieder 'ne nette Tour am Wochenende. Vielen Dank nochmal an gnss als Local für die schönen Trails . Die Tour sollten wir am demnächst nochmal fahren. Konnte mir nämlich nur einen Bruchteil der Strecke merken.

Bin am Dienstag mit dabei  und habe mich schon als Mitfahrer eingetragen.
Sollte das Wetter wider erwarten umschlagen und es gießen wie aus Eimern komme ich jedoch nicht  . Ich habe nämlich keine Lust, so kurz vorm Urlaub noch 'ne große Bikereinigung durchzuführen.
Bis dann
P.S.: Was heißt eiegentlich langsam? 15 km/h, 20 km/h ...?


----------



## Catsoft (12. Juni 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Was heißt eiegentlich langsam? 15 km/h, 20 km/h ...?



Moin, Moin!
Das lässt sich IMHO nicht an der Geschwindigkeit festmachen. 

Langsam: Das Tempo richtet sich nach dem Langsamsten, alle werden mitgenommen.

Mittel: Das Tempo ist durchaus ambitioniert. Es wird auf die langsameren Fahrer gewartet, allerdings werden gewisse Anstrengungen erwartet  damit die Pausen nicht endlos werden. Es sollten möglichst alle mit ins Ziel kommen.

Schnell: Sehr zügige Runde ohne Wartepausen. Wen sich längere Wartepausen ergeben erfolgt eine Trennung, da sonst der Trainingscharakter verloren geht. Wer sich überschätzt hat Pech.

Das ist jedenfalls so meine Definition.. Am Schnitt jedenfalls lässt sich die Sache nicht festmachen, das kommt ganz auf die gewählte Strecke an.

Robert


----------



## GFreude (12. Juni 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin!
> Das lässt sich IMHO nicht an der Geschwindigkeit festmachen.
> ...
> Robert



N'Abend Robert,
dank dir!


----------



## ahara (12. Juni 2006)

Servus,

ich komme Di. nicht mit. 
Bin heute nochmal eine lockere Runde bis Tesperhude gefahren, Km weiß ich nicht, da mein Tacho leider nur die Uhrzeit angezeigt hat  , und nun muss ich zwangsweise pausieren. Muss mich mal nach einem neuen Sattel umsehen (hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich?). 
Sollte nächsten Di. wieder eine lockere Runde nach Schnackenbek anstehen bin ich evtl. dabei.


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Juni 2006)

Moin!
Cristina hat sich grade telefonisch bei mir abgemeldet, ist leider immer noch krank. Dann sind  heute wohl wieder nur die üblichen Verdächtigen unterwegs.
Schade eigentlich, aber die anderen wissen ja nicht was sie verpassen...

Ich fahre nachher noch schnell ein paar neue Bikeschuhe kaufen, dann kann es pünktlich ganz fürchterlich losgehen. (vielleicht haben die dort auch starke Beine, mal schauen)

@Tobi: Kommst Du nach Escheburg? Sollen wir zu Dir kommen?

Bis nachher!
Manni

P.S. @ ahara: alle Mädels die ich kenne fahren Terry Butterfly (Race), muss wohl ganz gut sein.


----------



## -iolaus- (13. Juni 2006)

Ich werde mich erst mal fahren...   .. und nach Escheburg kommen!!

btw: ich habe fertig...


----------



## Catsoft (13. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. @ ahara: alle Mädels die ich kenne fahren Terry Butterfly (Race), muss wohl ganz gut sein.



Alle Mädels die ich kenne haben den wieder rausgschmissen  Die Frage nach dem Sattel ist bei beiden Geschlechtern eine ewige....


----------



## ahara (13. Juni 2006)

@Manni und Catsoft
danke für die Satteltipps   Bleibt mir wohl nur das Ausprobieren..

Bin heute doch nochmal los. Nicht ganz so lockere (aua) 33km durch Vierlanden sind es geworden  . 
Vielleicht fährt ja jemand mit mir am WE? Ich fahre auf jeden Fall irgendwann los. Strecke weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Cristina (13. Juni 2006)

P.S. @ ahara: alle Mädels die ich kenne fahren Terry Butterfly (Race), muss wohl ganz gut sein.[/QUOTE]


Fahre selber den Butterfly und hab da keine Probleme, die Race Version ist etwas schmaler da kann ich mit Erfahrungswerten aber nicht dienen.
Ausprobieren, ausprobieren, ausprobieren...

@ ahara : den Butterfly kannst Du dir mal von mir ausleihen, wenn Du magst.

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (13. Juni 2006)

Moin!
So sind wir heute doch noch zu fünft losgefahren: Martin, Tobi, Günther, Christina und ich. Sind unsere Runde nach Schnakenbek und zurück gefahren, war richtig nett. Günther war so frei mit uns Reifenpannen beheben zu üben, beim zweiten mal ging es schon bedeutend leichter von der Hand.

Im Anhang poste ich die Auswertung der heutigen Tour.

@Cristina: Schade, dass Du nicht mitgefahren bist (Gute Besserung!)

@ahara: Sonntag wollen wir über die Köhlbrandbrücke fahren (fast nur Strasse) Treffpunkt Harburg Rathaus 10.45 Uhr, um 11.00 Uhr geht es von dort Richtung Innenstadt. Natürlich fahre ich (und andere?) auch am Freitag u. Samstag eine Runde, vielleicht mit Cristina zusammen mal ne "gemäßigte" Tour. Melde Dich einfach wenn und wann es Dir passt.

@C*h*ristina: Schön das Du mitgefahren bist, hat Dir hoffentlich auch Spaß gemacht und Du bist demnächst mal wieder dabei!

@Tobi: Das Rad ist ein Traum!

@ alle: bis dann

Manni


----------



## ahara (14. Juni 2006)

Servus,



			
				Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> @ ahara : den Butterfly kannst Du dir mal von mir ausleihen, wenn Du magst.



@cristina: DAS Angebot nehme ich doch gerne an. Wieviele Sättel hast du denn ausprobiert?




			
				@Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag wollen wir über die Köhlbrandbrücke fahren (fast nur Strasse) Treffpunkt Harburg Rathaus 10.45 Uhr, um 11.00 Uhr geht es von dort Richtung Innenstadt.



@Manni: Was ist denn da los? Und wie kommt ihr dahin? Mit Rad oder Bahn oder Auto? Hätte evtl. Zeit.


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Juni 2006)

Moin!
@ahara: mit Dir wären wir dann zu dritt; 3 Räder bekomme ich auf mein Auto,wir würden dann nach Harburg gebracht, zurück dann mit dem Rad.

Möglich wäre auch alles mit den Rädern zu fahren, ich weiss aber nicht ob ihr beide (Cristina und Du) das wollt.

So denn
Manni


----------



## ahara (14. Juni 2006)

@Manni: Das hört sich doch gut an. Aber ich denke, dass eine Strecke mit dem Rad, zumindest für mich, ausreichend ist. 
Sollte ich mitfahren, würde ich dir rechtzeitig Bescheid geben. Danke für das Angebot.


----------



## chrissie (14. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> @C*h*ristina: Schön das Du mitgefahren bist, hat Dir hoffentlich auch Spaß gemacht und Du bist demnächst mal wieder dabei!



Hallo!
Es war eine sehr nette Runde gestern. Ich komme gerne wieder mal mit !



			
				Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> @Tobi: Das Rad ist ein Traum!



Das finde ich auch  

Grüße,
Christin*e*


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Wie sieht es bei euch zum Wochenende aus?

Ich hätte Freitag ab 16.30 Uhr, Samstag ganztägig Zeit und Lust zu fahren.

Sonntag wollen wir ja über die Köhlbrandbrücke, hierzu sollten wir uns vielleicht nochmal kurz absprechen. 

Manni


----------



## GFreude (15. Juni 2006)

Hi Tobi und Martin,

kann jetzt am Freitag leider doch nicht. Habe noch keine Zeit gefunden einen Ersatzmantel zu besorgen. Die mir von Manni zur Verfügung gestellten Fat Albert sind für meinen Votec-Hinterbau leider zu fat Brauche maximal einen 2.1 und die sind beim Händler um die Ecke nicht so einfach zu bekommen (Lüneburg, Geesthacht & Marcks)! Habe aber auch keine Lust mich ins Auto zu setzen und zu BOC zu fahren. Kennt einer von euch einen guten Mantel in der Größe. In der aktuellen Bike ist leider nur ein Test ab 2.2'' drinn. In der vorherigen Bike soll aber ein weiterer Test drin gewesen sein. Hat die jemand von euch liegen und kann mir zufällig den Test mailen. Ich will mir ja nicht irgendein Sch... raufziehen.

Könnte natürlich auch einen Mix fahren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich zwei verschiedene Mäntel fahren sollte? Z. B. vorne Fat Albert und hinten Michelin XL S? Hat einer Erfahrung hiermit?

Ich ziehe jetzt erst mal den hinteren nach vorne und den vorderen (ca. 2 Monate alt) nach hinten. Das sollte ausreichen, bis ich ich einen anständigen Bikeladen in Bayern gefunden habe. 

@Manni: Ich bringe dir die Fat Albert am Samstag auf gut Glück mal rum. Falls ihr fahrt und du die Zeit postet, kann ich ja ungefähr abschätzen, wenn du wieder zu Hause bist. Oder schicke mir ggf. 'ne kleine Info, wann ich dich antreffen kann. Vielen Dank noch mal.


----------



## gnss (15. Juni 2006)

Morgen soll es den ganzen Tag regnen.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Juni 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen soll es den ganzen Tag regnen.



Du sollst das böse Wort mit R.... nicht sagen!! 

Ich wünsche mir lieber Sonnenschein! 
*UND*: Ich bin dran mit wünschen! 

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (15. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir lieber Sonnenschein!



...hauptsache trocken, oder?

Kaufe mir morgen einen neuen Sattel. Bin heute zwar wieder gute 31km mit dem alten Sattel gefahren, doch am Ende tat mir wieder das Hinterteil weh. Trotz eintägiger Schonpause...


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juni 2006)

Moin!
So, habe für heute, 18.00 Uhr, mal einen Termin im LMB gepostet. Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung.

Wie schon gesagt, es soll eine lockere Runde werden, also keine Angst... 

Manni

P.S. heute Nachmittag soll es ja wieder Trocken sein, und für morgen ist auch gutes Wetter angesagt. Wir können ja heute Abend mal schauen was wir morgen machen...

@Günther: Ich bin heute ab ca. 16.00 Uhr zu Hause, kannst ja mal vorbeischauen, ich hab da noch so eine Idee mit Deinen Reifen....


----------



## -iolaus- (16. Juni 2006)

Huhu.. 

@all: Danke für die Blumen   (mir gefällt es auch so einigermaßen )

@ Manni + Martin: Werde heute nicht dabei sein.. 

@ Günni: Test ist aus der Bike 06/06 und liegt schon unterm Scanner. Ich maile dir das Paket als PDF... schönen Urlaub!!!


----------



## ahara (16. Juni 2006)

Servus,

also wenn morgen eine so lockere Runde stattfindet wie für heute angekündigt (nicht so trainierte BikerInnen), bin ich dabei!
Wann ist egal sofern es nicht schon vor dem Aufstehen sein soll  

lg
ahara

@manni: Ob ich Sonntag dabei bin entscheide ich dann morgen..

PS: habe jetzt den neuen Sattel und baue ihn gleich rauf...


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juni 2006)

Ja, soll am Samstag auch so eine lockere Runde werden. Ich hoffe,das dann vielleicht noch ein paar Leute zu motivieren sind....

Als Termin schlage ich mal so gegen 11.00 Uhr vor.

Manni


----------



## ahara (16. Juni 2006)

11 Uhr ist ok. (Soll es r....n?)

Mit dem Sattel ist es gar nicht so einfach. Mal eben schnell ist nicht. Die Schrauben sind dermaßen fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juni 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> 11 Uhr ist ok. (Soll es r....n?)
> 
> Mit dem Sattel ist es gar nicht so einfach. Mal eben schnell ist nicht. Die Schrauben sind dermaßen fest...



zu 1: Dann poste ich jetzt 11.00 Uhr.(Nein, soll es nicht!!!) 

zu 2: Wenn Du Werkzeug brauchst................(im LMB steht meine Tel.Nr.)

Manni


----------



## gnss (16. Juni 2006)

Ich entscheide heute spontan nach Regenradar. Wer ist [email protected]?


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juni 2006)

Moin!

@ Martin: 

Werd ich aber heute sehen...

So denn,
Manni


----------



## ahara (16. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Werkzeug brauchst................



Habe einen Schlüssel....der läßt sich nur nicht drehen   
Woran das liegt??


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juni 2006)

Ich mache jetzt Feierabend, bin in ca. 30 min. in Escheburg, ruf in 20 min an und sag mir wo Du bist, dann helfe ich Dir kurz. 

Manni


----------



## ahara (16. Juni 2006)

@manni,

mach ich. Danke schon mal. 
Auf jeden Fall musst du Berg runter. Führest du einfach geradeaus, würdest du in meiner Küche landen...


----------



## gnss (16. Juni 2006)

http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/dldldnief.htm


----------



## gnss (16. Juni 2006)

Verdammtes Scheißwetter!


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juni 2006)

Okay, Petrus hat gewonnen.  Ich sage den HEUTIGEN Termin ab. Es bleibt bei morgen, 11.00 Uhr. Das Wetter wird sich ja wohl wieder beruhigen.

Wird dann die lockere Runde. 

Bis morgen,
Manni


----------



## Beppo (16. Juni 2006)

Moin Moin,
@all: wo trefft ihr euch denn morgen? Hätt´ mal lust mitzukommen.

Gruß Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (16. Juni 2006)

mehrzweckhalle escheburg


----------



## ahara (17. Juni 2006)

@manni: Vielen Dank nochmals für deine Hilfe   Fährt sich jetzt bestimmt viel besser.


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Juni 2006)

Moin!
So, da sind wir wieder!
Schöne Runde heute, nette Leute, gutes Wetter, gute Stimmung.Teilnehmer waren Ahara(Andrea), Beppo (Carsten), gnss (Martin) und ich.
Erstmalig waren Andrea und Carsten mit dabei, wobei Andrea nach ihrer Verletzung noch nicht so richtig "Gas" geben konnte. Trotzdem hat sie gut mit- und durchgehalten. Das lässt auf weitere Ausfahrten hoffen.  Für Carsten war es wohl mehr die "Aufwärmrunde" für die 100 km Tour von morgen. Bei der nächsten großen Geesthachtrunde von Beppo werde ich gern mitfahren, kannst ja schon mal planen, Carsten.
Danke auch für die neuen Trails, die wir durch Carsten und Martin kennenlernen durften. Die Runde ist jedesmal neu und wird dadurch auch nicht langweilig.

Im Anhang findet ihr wie immer die Auswertung der Tour. Nettofahrzeit waren 4 Stunden, 20 Sekunden.

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Manni


----------



## ahara (18. Juni 2006)

ja, das war eine schöne Tour, wenn auch (für mich) ziemlich anstrengend. 

Ihr habt nicht so "fertig" ausgesehen 



Wieso war es für Carsten denn eine Aufwärmrunde?  Die "Schiebepassagen" waren doch ganz schön "hochpulsig"


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Jaaaa, heute sind wir über die Köhlbrandbrücke gefahren. Dabei waren Andrea, Cristina, Martin (gnss) und mein Freund Martin Meyer. In Harburg haben wir dann  noch John Rico und SirG getroffen. Bei der Gelegenheit haben wir beschlossen am nächsten Dienstag die Einladung von John Rico und Sir G anzunehmen und mal wieder die Dienstagsrunde in die HaBe's zu verlegen. Also: auf den Termin im LMB achten und fleißig eintragen, Cristina, Martin und ich sind auf jeden fall dabei.
Die Sternfahrt war, wir wussten das ja, nur ein "Sonntagsausflug" den wir genutzt haben um einmal über die Brücke zu fahren. Eine schöne Tour war es trotzdem. Am ende stehen wieder einmal mehr als 60 Km auf der Uhr. (Martin ist wieder der einzige der von Bergedorf aus mit dem Rad hingefahren ist. Andrea, Cristina und ich haben uns fahren lassen....) Im Anhang wieder wie gewohnt die Auswertung. Und jetzt ein paar Bilder von der Tour.

Bis bald,
Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juni 2006)

Auswertung vergessen! 

Jetzt aber!


----------



## gnss (18. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> (Martin ist wieder der einzige der von Bergedorf aus mit dem Rad hingefahren ist.


und über harburg, lauenburg, büchen zurück 

wie ich sehe bin ich nicht der einzige, der unterwegs gern ein kühles alsterwasser trinkt


----------



## gnss (18. Juni 2006)

übrigens spielt am dienstag um 16 uhr schlaaaaand, ich hoffe dadurch wird es zu keinen teilnehmerausfällen kommen.


----------



## biker_tom (19. Juni 2006)

Moin,

mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück melde. Leider mit viel Regen und niedriger Schneefallgrenze, so dass die meisten geplanten Touren nicht möglich waren, da Almen und Hütten aufgrund der Schneelage noch nicht geöffnet hatten, und wir nicht die Ausrüstung hatten um durch tiefen Schnee zu laufen.... Somit hat sich für mich der gedachte Trainingseffekt nicht eingestellt..... An den ersten Tagen war die Regenbekleidung und der Winterfleecepulli zwingend erforderlich, morgens gegen Neun Uhr schon knapp 4 Grad plus..... Am Pfingstsonntag mahnte unser Pensionswirt uns sogar, besser keine Tour zu machen, weil es soviel geregnet hatte in der Nacht und noch am schütten war... somit ne Runde mit dem Auto gefahren nach Kitzbühl, aber im Sommer nix los.... alles andere später.

Werde mal sehen, ich diese Woche mal was an der Kondition mache.... um dann nächste woche wieder mit kommen zu können. 

@ahara: bei einer guten 40 Km Runde durch die Vier- und Marschlande wäre ich dabei, werde ich heute auch so ab 14 Uhr machen!


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (19. Juni 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück melde. Leider mit viel Regen und niedriger Schneefallgrenze, so dass die meisten geplanten Touren nicht möglich waren, da Almen und Hütten aufgrund der Schneelage noch nicht geöffnet hatten, und wir nicht die Ausrüstung hatten um durch tiefen Schnee zu laufen.... Somit hat sich für mich der gedachte Trainingseffekt nicht eingestellt..... An den ersten Tagen war die Regenbekleidung und der Winterfleecepulli zwingend erforderlich, morgens gegen Neun Uhr schon knapp 4 Grad plus..... Am Pfingstsonntag mahnte unser Pensionswirt uns sogar, besser keine Tour zu machen, weil es soviel geregnet hatte in der Nacht und noch am schütten war... somit ne Runde mit dem Auto gefahren nach Kitzbühl, aber im Sommer nix los.... alles andere später.
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hier war das Wetter besser  



> @ahara: bei einer guten 40 Km Runde durch die Vier- und Marschlande wäre ich dabei, werde ich heute auch so ab 14 Uhr machen!



Wollte mal zwei Tage pausieren. Bin am WE ~120km gefahren und nun will der Po geschont werden  
Wie sieht es Mittwoch oder Donnerstag aus?


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Juni 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> und über harburg, lauenburg, büchen zurück
> 
> Unglaublich! (an welcher Uni studierst Du eigentlich RADFAHREN?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Juni 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es Mittwoch oder Donnerstag aus?



Na, gut siehts aus (siehe im vorherigem Beitrag), vielleicht fährt ja noch jemand mit. Ich würde dann so eine "Waldautobahntour" vorschlagen.
 
Meldet euch dazu, dann poste ich einen Termin für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag oder beides. 

Manni


----------



## ahara (19. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, gut siehts aus (siehe im vorherigem Beitrag), vielleicht fährt ja noch jemand mit. Ich würde dann so eine "Waldautobahntour" vorschlagen.
> 
> Meldet euch dazu, dann poste ich einen Termin für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag oder beides.
> 
> Manni



Also dann würde mir Do. besser passen. Start egal, muss aber spätestens 19.30 Uhr zurück sein...
30km sollten es aber schon sein..



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du magst, zeige ich Dir ein paar schöne, relativ einfache Touren im Sachsenwald und Umgebung, ohne Wurzeln und steile Anstiege.
> (auf der Karte oder live... von 20 bis 50 Km. Immer nur Marschbahndamm wird schnell langweilig.)



Gerne live


----------



## biker_tom (19. Juni 2006)

Moin,

Do. kann ich leider nicht, es muß leider zwischen 16 und 19:30 jemmand in der Wohnung sein, da was am Fernsehkabel im gesamten Wohnblock gemacht wird und meine Frau bis 19 Uhr arbeiten muß. Mittwoch könnte ich. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Juni 2006)

Habe jetzt Donnerstag gepostet im LMB, aber bei Bedarf fahre ich auch zusätzlich am Mittwoch eine Runde. 

@biker tom: Tel.Nr. steht im LMB (Donnerstag) Tour dann nach Absprache.

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (19. Juni 2006)

Habe mich jetzt für Do. eingetragen. Zeit ist ok. 
Kommt Cristina auch?


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Juni 2006)

Ich weiss nicht so genau, das ist normalerweise nicht Ihre Zeit, sie arbeitet meist länger. Fragen werde ich sie aber heute abend mal wenn ich ihr Rad abhole. Vielleicht kann sie es ja einrichten.

Manni


----------



## ahara (19. Juni 2006)

@biker_tom
habe gerade gesehen, dass ich Mittwoch doch könnte. Wann und wo?

Kommt noch wer mit? Manni vielleicht?!


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Juni 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt noch wer mit? Manni vielleicht?!



Jaaaaa, Manni kommt mit! Endlich wieder Radfahren! 

Wann könnt ihr denn? Ich bin im Normalfall ab 16.00 Uhr zu Hause.

Manni


----------



## ahara (19. Juni 2006)

Zeit ist mir egal...17.00 Uhr? Lockerleichte Runde vorausgesetzt..

Poste mal im LMB..


----------



## Cristina (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn man das Alles so liest kommt bei mir so das Gefühl auf, daß ich doch den falschen Berufsweg eingeschlagen habe....
Fahre gerne am Donnerstag mit, vor 19:00 Uhr wir das bei mir aber nix.
@ Manni: Wann geht es am Donnerstag los?

Gruß Cristina


----------



## GFreude (19. Juni 2006)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,
ja trainiert mal schön. 
Ich trainiere hier auch auch kräftig und war heute schon verdammt nah am Bikepark in Hindelang.
Anbei ein erstes Trainingsfoto . Ist aber wohl erher was für Martin (Radler) und ein paar Fotos von einem öffentlichen Bike Parcours in Hindelang . Es sieht übrigens nur so aus, als ob ich keinen Helm aufhabe. Habe extra für das Foto meinen Helm mit Kunsthaarperücke (Stil: Hirokese) aufgesetzt. Vorher haben wir 'ne kleine Biketour (39 km / 750 hm) gemacht. Der Bikeparcours war nur der krönende Abschhluss der Biketour. Danach gab es denn noch 'ne Runde Wandern (wie am Tag zuvor). Ja, ich hab es schon echt schwer hier. Bestes Wetter (Sonne, Nachts Gewitter und am nächsten Tag wieder Sonnenschein). Am Abend wird dann noch 'ne Runde geschwommen, gut gegessen und ein bisschen gesurft (Internet). 

Bis bald ihr "daheimgebliebenen"
Günther


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Juni 2006)

Moin Günther!

Das mit dem Bild musst Du aber noch üben.... 

Diese Woche fahren wir Dienstag HaBe's, Mittwoch und Donnerstag Sachsenwald und am Wochenende sicher auch noch mal. Bring doch bitte ein paar berge mit wenn Ihr wieder nach Hause fahrt. Die Bayern haben ja genug davon. 

Viel Spaß euch beiden noch,

Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Juni 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> @ Manni: Wann geht es am Donnerstag los?


Ich stelle mal den Termin ( Donnerstag, 19.00 Uhr ein, Andrea fährt ja nun schon am Mittwoch mit) ins LMB (Last Minute Biking, oben Rechts auf der Forum - Seite!).

Das wird ja eine schöne Woche!   

So denn,
Manni


----------



## ahara (19. Juni 2006)

Särwuss,

wenn sich nur der Termin ändert, komme ich mit. Es sei denn ihr strebt einen anderen Schwierigkeitsgrad an. Dann nochmal Bescheid sagen.

Gruß
ahara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (19. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Günther!
> Das mit dem Bild musst Du aber noch üben....
> Diese Woche fahren wir Dienstag HaBe's, Mittwoch und Donnerstag Sachsenwald und am Wochenende sicher auch noch mal. Bring doch bitte ein paar berge mit wenn Ihr wieder nach Hause fahrt. Die Bayern haben ja genug davon.
> Viel Spaß euch beiden noch,
> Manni



Üüüüüüüüüüüüüüben???

immer langsam. Bin schließlich im Urlaub und nicht auf der Waldautobahn. Hoffe übrigens, dass ich ohara nicht mit meinen Aussehen am Samstag erschreckt habe   (Jeanshose, Wanderschuhe und ohne Helm. Normalerweise bin ich natürlich angemessen gekleidet (siehe Fotos)


----------



## Beppo (19. Juni 2006)

Moin Moin,
man-o-man. Ratz fatz ist hier eine Seite vollgeschrieben... und wenn ich darf, würde ich gern mal wieder mitkommen, denn die Samstag-Tour hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht 
Ich habe am Donnerstag Nachmittag frei und werde mir einwenig die "Beine vertreten" Vielleicht passt es ja, dass ich mitfahen kann / darf 

Sodenn, denn dann. Gruß
Beppo


----------



## ahara (19. Juni 2006)

Wir sind hier eben nicht nur im Biken aktiv...


----------



## ahara (19. Juni 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs und Mädels,
> ja trainiert mal schön.
> Ich trainiere hier auch auch kräftig und war heute schon verdammt nah am Bikepark in Hindelang.
> Anbei ein erstes Trainingsfoto . Ist aber wohl erher was für Martin (Radler) und ein paar Fotos von einem öffentlichen Bike Parcours in Hindelang . Es sieht übrigens nur so aus, als ob ich keinen Helm aufhabe. Habe extra für das Foto meinen Helm mit Kunsthaarperücke (Stil: Hirokese) aufgesetzt. Vorher haben wir 'ne kleine Biketour (39 km / 750 hm) gemacht. Der Bikeparcours war nur der krönende Abschhluss der Biketour. Danach gab es denn noch 'ne Runde Wandern (wie am Tag zuvor). Ja, ich hab es schon echt schwer hier. Bestes Wetter (Sonne, Nachts Gewitter und am nächsten Tag wieder Sonnenschein). Am Abend wird dann noch 'ne Runde geschwommen, gut gegessen und ein bisschen gesurft (Internet).
> ...




....und das alles ohne Helm tststs.. 
Schönen Urlaub auch von mir.

Gruß
ahara/Andrea


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Juni 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Üüüüüüüüüüüüüüben???
> 
> immer langsam. Bin schließlich im Urlaub und nicht auf der Waldautobahn. Hoffe übrigens, dass ich *ohara* nicht mit meinen Aussehen am Samstag erschreckt habe   (Jeanshose, Wanderschuhe und ohne Helm. Normalerweise bin ich natürlich angemessen gekleidet (siehe Fotos)



SCARLETT??????
(ich wusste, Sie kommt mir bekannt vor...)
 

@Beppo: GERNE!!


----------



## ahara (20. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> SCARLETT??????
> (ich wusste, Sie kommt mir bekannt vor...)



und wer/wo ist Rhett Butler?


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Juni 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> und wer/wo ist Rhett Butler?



Nicht weinen, vielleicht finden wir ihn morgen im Wald...


----------



## biker_tom (20. Juni 2006)

Moin, 

morgen könnte ich so ab ca. 17 Uhr. wo fahren? Vierlande?

Bin ja gestern am frühen nachmittag gefahren, war wohl leider die falsche Zeit, es war dermaßen drückend, das ich fast keine Luft bekam und dachte ich glühe am ganzen Körper.... und als dann die wolken immer dichter wurden, habe ich den Kürzesten Weg nach hause genommen, wegen der Wäsche auf dem Balkon.... waren nur ca. 28 km... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Juni 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> morgen könnte ich so ab ca. 17 Uhr. wo fahren? Vierlande?



Guckst Du hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2671

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (20. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht weinen, vielleicht finden wir ihn morgen im Wald...




ooooohhh Rhettttt...  


@manni: höre ich da etwa Donnergrollen?


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Juni 2006)

Ich kenn den Film nicht  

Aber: Ich werd Dir suchen helfen, nur soll es dann nicht so tragisch enden wie bei Rhett (der hoffentlich Mountainbike fährt) und Scarlett...


----------



## biker_tom (20. Juni 2006)

Moin,

Kommt ihr dann durch Kröppelshagen? Könnte dann ja höhe B207 zu euch stoßen!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Juni 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Kommt ihr dann durch Kröppelshagen? Könnte dann ja höhe B207 zu euch stoßen!
> 
> ...


Ja, ungefähr 500 m hinter dem Ortsausgang Kröppelshagen Richtung Dassendorf links in die Waldsiedlung. Bei Pünktlichem Start sollten wir so gegen 17.20 Uhr dort sein.

Manni


----------



## ahara (20. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn den Film nicht
> 
> Aber: nur soll es dann nicht so tragisch enden



...kann mich an den Schluss gar nicht mehr so erinnern. Ich glaube, da ist er auf seinem Drahtesel weggeritten


----------



## biker_tom (21. Juni 2006)

Moin,

muß leider die Runde für heute absagen. War gerade im Keller wollte Luft kontrollieren und stelle dabei fest, das der Hinterreifen platt ist, dass wäre ja nicht so schlimm, aber der Reifen ansich ist gerissen, genau am Übergang zur Felge... und da ich so schnell keinen Neue bekomme und ich dann gerne auf mind. 2.1" wechseln will schaffe ich das heute nicht mehr!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (21. Juni 2006)

Das ist schade. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am WE..


@manni: wollen wir dann eher los?

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Juni 2006)

@ahara: ich ruf Dich an sobald ich startklar bin. Wird sicher etwas früher sein.

@biker tom: Schade! Bei den Reifen empfehle ich Dir in 2.1 den Mythos XC Von IRS oder Nobby Nic von Schwalbe, den gibt es auch in 2,25 für den gleichen Preis.

So denn, gleich die Eggbeater SL dranschrauben und dann geht es los! 

Manni


----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2006)

Verdammt hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit da draußen.


----------



## ahara (21. Juni 2006)

du sagst es


----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2006)

Fahrt ihr heute noch? Es soll ja gleich aufhören und so eine Entspannungsrunde würde mir ganz gut tun.


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Juni 2006)

Abwarten, das wird!
In HH ist es schon wieder trocken. 

Ich schraub jetzt die Pedale an....

Manni


----------



## ahara (21. Juni 2006)

Es wird ja schon heller draußen...

@manni: was meinst du? Wir können ja nochmal abwarten wie es um 17 Uhr aussieht?!
uups--hat sich überschnitten...


----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2006)

Ich fahre jetzt los, wenn ihr da seid ist gut, wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm. Falls ihr kommt wäre es schön, wenn ich meine Flasche gefüllt mit Leitungswasser bekommen könnte, dann spare ich mir den Rucksack.


----------



## ahara (21. Juni 2006)

ich fahre auch gleich los. Bin dann pünktlich oben..


----------



## biker_tom (21. Juni 2006)

@Manni

wo du den Mythos erwähnt hast, der müßte noch irgendwo in einem Karton im Keller als Faltreifen in 1.95 liegen, morgen mal suchen gehen...

@andrea
An WE wird wohl nix, Bude voll und Fußball.....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (21. Juni 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre jetzt los, wenn ihr da seid ist gut, wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm. Falls ihr kommt wäre es schön, wenn ich meine Flasche gefüllt mit Leitungswasser bekommen könnte, dann spare ich mir den Rucksack.



N'Abend Martin (@gnss),
was ist denn bei euch los. Leitungswasser? Wird Zeit das ich wieder in heimische Gefilde komme (keine Angst; dauert noch ein weing)! Dann gib's für Martin und mich wieder Alsterwasser!

@Manni: Das mit den Bergen mitbringen geht klar!!! Bringe zwei Freudenberge mit.

Ich habe heute festgestellt, dass ich übrigens nicht in einem öffentlichen Parcours (@ahara: mit Helm! = Irokesenhelm; sieht nur so aus, wie ohne Helm) gefahren bin, sondern auf der Dirtjump-Strecke vom Bikepark).

Das Wetter ist hier übrigens immernoch top! Am Tage Sonnenschein und pünktlich zum Abendessen fängst es an zu schütten. Am nächsten Tag wieder gutes Wetter (Die entsprechenden Fotos erspare ich euch lieber!!! Möchte euch nicht allzu sehr quälen )

Viele Grüße aus Oberjoch


----------



## ahara (21. Juni 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gib's für Martin und mich wieder Alsterwasser!



Bei Alsterwasser bin ich dabei  


Manni, Martin und ich sind heute übrigens 50km gefahren. Von Escheburg über Friedrichsruh nach Schwarzenbek. Zurück ging es glaube ich über Hamwarde, Hohenhorn. Hat Spaß gemacht so durch den Matsch zu biken. War ordentlich nass von unten. 

@manni: stimmt die Route so ungefähr?


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Juni 2006)

Moin!

@ahara: kommt hin!

@Günther: je höher die Berge, desto größer die Freude....

anbei ein Bild: Escheburger Dienstagsrunde zu Gast in den Harburger Bergen bei D.O.D.





Cristina, Martin, Tobi und ich sind gestern bei der Dienstagsrunde in den HaBe's mitgefahren. Cristina und ich haben uns aber um 20.10 Uhr ausgeklinkt, Martin und Tobi waren dann so gegen 22.00 Uhr wieder an der Kärntner Hütte....

Das war eine tolle Sache die wir sicher wiederholen werden

Bis dann,
Manni


----------



## Catsoft (22. Juni 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> muß leider die Runde für heute absagen. War gerade im Keller wollte Luft kontrollieren und stelle dabei fest, das der Hinterreifen platt ist, dass wäre ja nicht so schlimm, aber der Reifen ansich ist gerissen, genau am Übergang zur Felge... und da ich so schnell keinen Neue bekomme und ich dann gerne auf mind. 2.1" wechseln will schaffe ich das heute nicht mehr!
> 
> ...




Moin!
Ich hätte noch Conti Explorer in verschiedenen Qualitäten (gefahren!) für lau hier rumliegen. Ein Satz Ritchey Z-Max Pro 2.1 (1xgefahren) hätte ich für kleines Geld  

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Juni 2006)

Moin!

War gestern wieder eine schöne Runde mit der Truppe, diesmal dabei waren Andrea, Cristina, Carsten, Frank und ich. Wir sind zwar überwiegend Waldautobahn gefahren, waren aber auch einige schöne Trails dabei. Top war die Abfahrt und der anschließende Uphill in Börnsen, danke an Carsten für diesen Spot, wird ins Pflichtprogramm aufgenommen. 

*Wer hat am Sonntag Zeit und Lust für eine Schöne Runde?*

Manni


----------



## ahara (23. Juni 2006)

Särwuss,

ja, war richtig klasse. Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Gute 30km sind dabei rausgekommen..



			
				Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wer hat am Sonntag Zeit und Lust für eine Schöne Runde?*
> Manni



Ich schaue mal wie ich Zeit habe. Melde mich ansonsten bei dir


----------



## biker_tom (23. Juni 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Alsterwasser bin ich dabei
> 
> 
> Manni, Martin und ich sind heute übrigens 50km gefahren. Von Escheburg über Friedrichsruh nach Schwarzenbek. Zurück ging es glaube ich über Hamwarde, Hohenhorn. Hat Spaß gemacht so durch den Matsch zu biken. War ordentlich nass von unten.
> ...



Moin,

bin bei einer Runde Alsterwasser immer dabei!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## biker_tom (23. Juni 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Ich hätte noch Conti Explorer in verschiedenen Qualitäten (gefahren!) für lau hier rumliegen. Ein Satz Ritchey Z-Max Pro 2.1 (1xgefahren) hätte ich für kleines Geld
> 
> Robert




Moin,

melde mich nächste Woche wegen den Reifen mal bei dir

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (23. Juni 2006)

@ biker_tom: UND? Wie ist dein Tipp für morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (24. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Wie sieht es nun aus für morgen?
Bei diesem Wetter will ja wohl keine(r) zu Hause bleiben! 

Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich ja melden, ich kann den ganzen Tag über los. 

Bis dann

Manni


----------



## ahara (24. Juni 2006)

Ich kann leider nicht


----------



## gnss (24. Juni 2006)

Ich kann.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Wer hat Interesse an der Dienstagsrunde?

Manni


----------



## gnss (26. Juni 2006)

Das ist immer so schwer sich zu entscheiden, hier oder da


----------



## biker_tom (26. Juni 2006)

Moin,

interesse schon, aber ich habe mir am We in der rechten Schulter einen Nerv eingeklemmt... bekomme nicht mal das Bike aus dem Keller

Gruß
Thomas

PS. Was haltet ihr denn davon, das wir uns mal zum Grillen treffen oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (26. Juni 2006)

totes tier auf offener flamme bin ich immer dabei.


----------



## ahara (26. Juni 2006)

Särwuss,



			
				biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich habe mir am We in der rechten Schulter einen Nerv eingeklemmt... bekomme nicht mal das Bike aus dem Keller



...du hast aber auch eine wahre Pechsträhne...Knie, Augen, Schulter - und dann? Gute Besserung von mir.



			
				biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> PS. Was haltet ihr denn davon, das wir uns mal zum Grillen treffen oder so?



  Super Idee! Wann und Wo?


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Juni 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> totes tier auf offener flamme bin ich immer dabei.



Am besten mal in Bayern nachfragen.....


----------



## gnss (26. Juni 2006)

schmeckt bärenfleisch denn?


----------



## biker_tom (26. Juni 2006)

Moin,

klasse Bärenfleich und das Fell zum wärmen....

Ich glaube Diese woche ist das Wetter nicht so für grillen, aber wenn das Stimmt was die eben gesagt ahben im Fernsehn, dann soll nächste Woche gutes Wetter kommen..


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## GFreude (26. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten mal in Bayern nachfragen.....


Servus aus dem Allgäu!

Also, ich weiß nicht genau, wer den Teddybären in Bayern abgeschossen hat . Ich war zwar in der Nähe, aber nicht so nah dran, dass ich den Teddybären (Bruno) hätte retten können.

Grillen ist übrigens 'ne gute Idee. Wenn wir wieder daheim sind, könnte ich sicherlich die Location stellen! Wir sind jedoch erst wieder am 02.07 (gegen Abend) im norddeutschen  Lande. Die Woche drauf habe ich noch Urlaub und wenn das Wetter stimmt und ich meinen Votec das Knartschen abgewöhnt habe (größere Imbusschraube zum Kontern und ein neues Lager), würde ich gerne mal am Dienstag die HaBe-Runde mitfahren. Bzgl. des Grillens sollten wir uns je nach Wetterlage noch mal kurzfristi abstimmen.

Bis die Tage, grüße an alle (Radlertrinker und ...) und lasst die Reifen glühen


----------



## ahara (27. Juni 2006)

@manni: Findet die Dienstagsrunde statt? Hätte Lust und evtl. Zeit


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Grillen find ich auch gut! Location bei Günther find ich noch besser, da könnte ich sogar auf den Knien nach Hause rutschen, hab ja nur 50 Meter. 

@ahara: Dienstagsrundenteilnehmer (tolles Wort) fahren heute in den HaBe's,
ich kann heute leider nicht. 

@all: Morgen wollen Cristina und ich so gegen 18.30-19.00 Uhr eine Runde fahren. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann gerne mitkommen.  

Meldet euch!

Manni


----------



## biker_tom (27. Juni 2006)

Moin,

war heute morgen wegen meinem Rücken beim Doc, weil schlimmer geworden. Schwere Muskelverhärtung im Nackenbereich mit schmerthafterausstrahlung in die Arme. Er meinte bei dem Wetter leider Nromal, weil man schwitzt und dann sehr zwangsläufig Zug bekommt, weil ja recht windig. Bis einschließlich 03.07. Sportverbot....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (27. Juni 2006)

Mann-o-Mann-o-Mann, du bist echt zu bedauern... Hast du dir wohl beim Fußball gucken geholt 
Aber tröste dich: der 3.7. ist nicht mehr allzuweit entfernt. Dann muss das Training aber losgehen sonst ist das Jahr bald um und du warst kaum auf dem Rad...

Gute Besserung vom Rande der Dalbekschlucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (27. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen wollen Cristina und ich so gegen 18.30-19.00 Uhr eine Runde fahren. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann gerne mitkommen.
> Manni



N'Abend,

ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich mitkommen. Habe mich mal eingetragen. Würde dann so gegen 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Falls nicht, bitte losfahren!


----------



## gnss (28. Juni 2006)

Bin morgen um die Uhrzeit leider verhindert.


----------



## Cristina (29. Juni 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend,
> 
> ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich mitkommen. Habe mich mal eingetragen. Würde dann so gegen 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Falls nicht, bitte losfahren!





Hi, war ganz gut die Runde gestern.
Bin stolz auf Dich !

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Juni 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, war ganz gut die Runde gestern.
> Bin stolz auf Dich !
> 
> Gruß
> Cristina



Ja, ich auch, das wird!!! 

Gruß
Manni


----------



## ahara (29. Juni 2006)

@cristina @manni: Daaaanke   

Hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht. Es waren mal wieder knapp 42km...schöne 42km. Die "Wilde 13" müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Habe für SAMSTAG, 01.07.2006, mal eine Tour im LMB gepostet. Ich möchte gerne eine längere Runde Fahren, vielleicht die Lauenburgtour mit einem Kaffee oder Alster in Lauenburg. Wäre schön wenn wir wieder eine schöne Gruppe zusammenbekommen. Das Wetter soll ja hervorragend werden .

Meldet euch mal,

Manni


----------



## ahara (29. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Alster in Lauenburg.
> Manni



Da bin ich doch glatt dabei


----------



## hoedsch (29. Juni 2006)

Da wäre ich gern dabei gewesen, aber ab Freitag bin ich für 2 Wochen im Urlaub. Danach bin ich auch wieder bei solchen Touren dabei.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## ahara (29. Juni 2006)

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (29. Juni 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen Urlaub



...auch von mir, erhol Dich gut, ist das neue Rad eigentlich da? 

Grüsse
Manni


----------



## hoedsch (29. Juni 2006)

Jop, der große Karton kam am Dienstag.  
Ein Foto gibt es unter meinem Profil.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## biker_tom (30. Juni 2006)

Moin, 

ich hoffe, das ich es schaffe zumindes am Sonntag mal eine runde mit meiner Frau richtung Zollenspieker zu fahren.... und dann Montag noch mal und dann versuch eich auch Dienstag dabei zu sien, wenn das denn endlich mit den Rückeschmerzen vorbei ist, die Tablette nützen nicht viel....


----------



## ahara (30. Juni 2006)

@biker_tom: Fahre Sonntag mit einer Freundin Richtung Zollenspieker...
vielleicht trifft man sich ja dort... steck' dir 'ne Blume ins Knopfloch


----------



## biker_tom (30. Juni 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> @biker_tom: Fahre Sonntag mit einer Freundin Richtung Zollenspieker...
> vielleicht trifft man sich ja dort... steck' dir 'ne Blume ins Knopfloch



Dann muß ich meinen Hochzeitsaanzug auf dem Fahrrad anziehen!


----------



## ahara (30. Juni 2006)

dann bist du auf jeden Fall nicht zu übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (30. Juni 2006)

Die Tour mit Endpunkt Lauenburg hätte mich ja richtig gereizt, und ich wollte mich ja schon länger mal für eure Teilnahme bei uns revanchieren.  
Leider schaffe ich es so früh nicht, muss morgen erstmal zu BOC, einkaufen! 

Ich werd dann morgen mal die HaBe's nach neuen Wegen absuchen, damit ich ein paar neue Trails habe, wenn ihr mal wieder vorbeikommt.
Euch viel Spaß, und grüßt Lauenburg von mir!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (30. Juni 2006)

N'Abend allerseits,

ich dachte ich meld mich auch mal wieder.

Habe nach längerer Zeit mal wieder 'ne ordentliche Krachertour in den Allgäuer Bergen unternommen. Hätte es mal lieber langsam angehen lassen sollen. Mir tun vielleicht die Muskeln weh! 

Damit ihr wißt, welche Strapazen ich auf mich genommen habe, anbei ein kleines Foto der ausgeschilderten Tour. Ich hoffe, die Details (hm + Länge) kommen richtig gut rüber. Da ich wundersamerweise noch fit war, habe ich danach gleich nochmal einen Abstecher bis nach Österreich unternommen. Mit dieser wahnsinns Tour müßte ich eigentlich wieder fit für die heimischen Berge sein und traue mich am Dienstag wohl mal, mit in den HaBe zu fahren. Ich hoffe, die Zeit wird so gewählt, dass es so einigermaßen passt auch noch das WM Spiel zu gucken.

Bis dahin und grüüüüüüzzzze alle miteinander


----------



## Beppo (1. Juli 2006)

Moin Moin,
ich habe nun spontan doch Zeit und werde versuchen mitzukommen. Aber nicht auf mich warten...
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Juli 2006)

Ja, war eine schöne Tour heute, leider haben wir aber auch einen Ausfall zu beklagen ; Andrea hat sich das Sprunggelenk verletzt und musste in Geesthacht aussteigen. Carsten hat sich dann "geopfert" und Andrea nach Hause gefahren.
Cristina, Simon und ich sind dann noch weiter nach Lauenburg gefahren, wo wir dann Andrea und Carsten wiedergetroffen haben. Andrea hatte zwar einen ganz schön dicken Knöchel, aber das Alster wollte sie sich dann doch nicht entgehen lassen. So hat Carsten, der edle Ritter, sie dann auch noch nach Lauenburg gefahren.  Nach einer ausgedehnten Pause sind dann die drei aktiven Biker wieder nach Escheburg gefahren um pünktlich das Spiel Portugal gegen England zu sehen. Bei dieser Gelegenheit: Tschüß England !!!!!

Die Tourauswertung gibt's  als Anhang.

Bis zum nächsten Mal,

Manni

@ahara: gute Genesung wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## ahara (1. Juli 2006)

@manni: Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Dem Knöchel geht es gut. Werde morgen schon wieder aufs Rad steigen können 


Tschüß Brasilien!!


----------



## GFreude (2. Juli 2006)

Moin,

hat jemand von euch zufällig ein Einpresswerkzeug (kleine Ausführung) für Kugellager (Rillen-) zur Hand? Oder kennt jemand von euch einen Händler/eine Werkstatt die dieses kurzfristig (am Besten im Raum Geesthacht/Bergedorf) erledigen kann. Bzw. weiß jemand, ob Fahrrad Marcks das kann?

Ich benötige dieses, um zwei Rillenkugellager auf die Schwinglagerachse beim Bike ab- und aufzupressen (erst defekte ab-; dann neue Lager aufpressen). 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Beppo (2. Juli 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Knöchel geht es gut. Werde morgen schon wieder aufs Rad steigen können


   

Gruß Beppo


----------



## ahara (3. Juli 2006)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

>



  
So ganz unrecht hast du nicht    Muss wohl tatsächlich diese Woche pausieren


----------



## GFreude (3. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit,

hat jemand heute Lust auf 'ne lockere Runde biken? Richtung egal (Schnakenbek, Bergedorf, Aumühle ...); Abfahrt gegen 17 Uhr oder 18 Uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle in Escheburg!

P.S.: Eintrag bzgl. Abziehwerkzeug hat sich erledigt!


----------



## biker_tom (3. Juli 2006)

Moin,

wollte mal meine Idee mir dem Grillen wieder aufrufen, denn das wetter soll ja die komplette Woche super werden.

wollen wir das dann Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mal starten?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. Juli 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> hat jemand heute Lust auf 'ne lockere Runde biken? Richtung egal (Schnakenbek, Bergedorf, Aumühle ...); Abfahrt gegen 17 Uhr oder 18 Uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle in Escheburg!



Lust schon, aber bei der Hitze sterbe ich auf dem Rad, so viel Wasser kann ich gar nicht schleppen wie ich gerne saufen würde, deshalb werde ich nur kurz nach Neubörnsen fahren ein paar Erdbeeren holen.


----------



## ahara (3. Juli 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> wollte mal meine Idee mir dem Grillen wieder aufrufen, denn das wetter soll ja die komplette Woche super werden.
> wollen wir das dann Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mal starten?



Mittwoch würde mir persönlich besser passen. Könnten dann den evtl. Einzug ins Finale begießen...   Natürlich nur mit Alster 

Zu überlegen wäre, ob man das Grillen nicht aufs WE legt....


----------



## GFreude (3. Juli 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Zu überlegen wäre, ob man das Grillen nicht aufs WE legt....



Hallo,

ich habe ja angeboten, die Location für das grillen zu stellen. Nur leider kann ich am Mittwoch (bin schon zum Essen) und auch am Donnerstag (HaBe) nicht!

Das Wochenende würde mir auch besser passen! Wie soll denn das Wetter werden?

Bis dahin und viele Grüße


----------



## ahara (4. Juli 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll denn das Wetter werden?



Guckst du: http://de.weather.com/weather/local/GMXX0049?from=wcw


----------



## biker_tom (4. Juli 2006)

Moin,

man sollte ja meinen, es gäbe nur ein Wetter....

aber eine andere Wetterseite und anderes Wetter!

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=9358

Am Besten wäre dann ja der Freitag, oder? (Meine Frau und ich wollen Samstag mit Bekannten an die See fahren, wenn Wetter mitspielt)

Und auf den Sieg könnte man ja auch ohne Grillen anstoßen!


----------



## ahara (4. Juli 2006)

Ja, so ist es mit dem Wetter...Die einen sagen so die Anderen so.
Freitag fände ich gut, denn Samstag bin ich kulturell unterwegs..


----------



## biker_tom (4. Juli 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Lust schon, aber bei der Hitze sterbe ich auf dem Rad, so viel Wasser kann ich gar nicht schleppen wie ich gerne saufen würde, deshalb werde ich nur kurz nach Neubörnsen fahren ein paar Erdbeeren holen.



Moin,

bin gestern morgen ne Runde gefahren, mußte was in Glinde erledigen, unglaublich was da die Kehle runterrinnt.... ist dann für mich auch zu warm... optimale Temperaturen wäre so 24-27 Grad!!!! Ich will nicht meckern, denn klasse ist das Wetter schon....

Die Erdbeeren in Neubörnsen schmecke richtig klasse, werde da heute nachmittag auch welche holen


----------



## Beppo (5. Juli 2006)

Moin Moin,

wenn denn dann ein Termin für Grillen gefunden ist, darf ich als 2maliger "Hallo aus Escheburg" Mitfahrer meine 3 Würstchen auch auf den Grill legen? 

@Biker_Tom: Schön dass Deine Schulter wieder fitt ist, dann sehen wir Dich ja demnächst öfters?  So ein Bauteil kann schon mal 10 Monate Streß machen 

@Ahara: Apropos Streß mit körpernahen Bauteilen: Gute Besserung und einen weitestgehend schmerzfreien Heilungsprozeß und vor allem schnelle Genesung / Raparatur. Toi toi toi 

Sodenn, Gruß
Beppo


----------



## ahara (5. Juli 2006)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> @Ahara: Apropos Streß mit körpernahen Bauteilen: Gute Besserung und einen weitestgehend schmerzfreien Heilungsprozeß und vor allem schnelle Genesung / Raparatur. Toi toi toi



Danke. Geht schon wieder.  Dir übrigens auch gute Besserung für deine Kauleiste  (sonst wird es ja nichts mit den o.a. Würstchen... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (5. Juli 2006)

N'Abend,

sobald wir mal einen Termin zum Grillen gefunden haben, ist @Beppo natürlich auch herzlich Willkommen (meine Meinung!)

Ich vermisse derzeit nur noch ein paar Aussagen von den anderen Bikern, wie Christiane, Manni, Tobi, Clemens und Martin (habe ich noch wen vergessen?).

Also meldet euch doch mal kurz, ob ihr Interesse habt oder nicht und welcher Termin euch am Besten passt. 

Bis dahin und morgen treffe ich, bei schönen Wetter, ggf. den einen oder anderen in den HaBe!?


----------



## gnss (5. Juli 2006)

mir ist der termin egal, ich kann fast immer. clemens ist so weit ich weiß diese und nächste woche im urlaub.


----------



## GFreude (6. Juli 2006)

Hi Martin (@gnss),

falls ich dich heute in die HaBe mitnehmen soll (einigermaßen Wetter vorausgesetzt), melde dich doch bitte kurz (Forum bis 16.30 Uhr oder 04152 835859).

Ich fahre so gegen 16:45 Uhr oder 17 Uhr aus Escheburg los und habe noch einen Bikeplatz auf dem Auto frei. Ich könnte dich ggf. auch kurz vor der Autobahnauffahrt Curslack (Bushaltestelle an der B5) aufnehmen.

Sonst bis an der KH.

Günther


----------



## gnss (6. Juli 2006)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich reise mit dem Rad an und wahrscheinlich auch wieder ab. Nur der Regen auf dem Radar macht mir Sorgen, aber bei der Hitze ist das eine willkommene Abkühlung.


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Juli 2006)

Moin!

Ja, wird bestimmt spaßig heute in den HaBe's, das Wetter wird wohl halten. 

Nächste Woche wieder bei uns?

Manni


----------



## Cristina (7. Juli 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend,
> 
> sobald wir mal einen Termin zum Grillen gefunden haben, ist @Beppo natürlich auch herzlich Willkommen (meine Meinung!)
> 
> ...




Hallo,

würde mich gerne anschließen...
Ist der Termin Heute, Freitag aktuell ???

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (7. Juli 2006)

Moin,

So wie ich das hier beurteilen kann, dann wird das mit dem Termin heute nichts.
Und zum anderen Sagt der Wetterbericht auch wieder heftige Niederschläge für heute ab Nachmittag vorher.

Und irgendwie habe ich mir dem Magen verdorben... nach meiner Tour gestern Vormittag, war die Toilette für den Rest des Tages meine Freund...


----------



## GFreude (7. Juli 2006)

Aufgrund der Wettervorhersage bin ich auch dafür den Termin für heute abzusagen (Bin schon gestern in den HaBe mit Manni und Martin ordentlich naß geworden). Außerdem hätte ich auch gerne eine Zusage von unseren Locals Manni und Martin gehabt. Ich bin dafür, dass Manni (Martin kann ja immer!) mal einen Termin vorschlägt. Von mir aus auch gerne in der Woche. Nächste Woche habe ich Abends (außer Montag) keine Termine; außer mal 'ne Runde biken. Ich benötige ca. 1 Tag vorlauf. 

Ein Radler bzw. ein Bierchen, können wir aber jederzeit mal auf unserer Terrasse trinken. Am Besten jedoch nach dem Biken, denn schmeckt es gleich viel besser.  

Falls jemand heute Lust hat auf 'ne Runde biken und ggf. anschließenden Radler trinken, bitte kurz posten!


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Juli 2006)

Moin!

Ja, ich bin auch für nächste Woche! Vielleicht Mittwoch oder Donnerstag? Mit Grillen oder ohne? Mit "Anhang" oder ohne? Evtl. an der Elbe irgendwo?  

Möglicherweise könnten wir auch bei mir hinterm Fahrradschuppen grillen, das kläre ich noch ab.

Jo, gestern war echt super! Zeitweise 19 Biker, das ist jedoch grenzwertig. Tobi, den alten "Fremdbiker" haben wir auch noch getroffen. Ich hatte zum Schluss gute 36 Km (habe auch mit Beppo heimlich vorher geübt..) und über 500 Hm auf der Uhr. Die letzte 3/4 Stunde sind wir dann bei ordentlich Regen gefahren und sahen nachher dementsprechend aus. 

Tourauswertung gibt es heute Abend...

Manni


----------



## ahara (7. Juli 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich bin auch für nächste Woche! Vielleicht Mittwoch oder Donnerstag? Mit Grillen oder ohne? Mit "Anhang" oder ohne?
> Manni


Also ich könnte an beiden Tagen. Ich wäre für "Anhang", auch wenn ich keinen habe. Ist doch nett, auch mal die Partner/Kinder/Hunde(?) kennenzulernen.



			
				Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. an der Elbe irgendwo?
> Möglicherweise könnten wir auch bei mir hinterm Fahrradschuppen grillen, das kläre ich noch ab.


Dachte bei GFreude wäre klar


----------



## GFreude (7. Juli 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte bei GFreude wäre klar



*Dachte ich eigentlich auch* . Also wenn keiner was dagegen hat, können wir es gerne bei mir(uns) machen.
Meine Frau nimmt sowieso teil, deshalb spricht in meinen Augen nichts dagegen, wenn der Partner auch erscheint (Wenn er oder sie den möchte). Sitzgelegenheiten sind eigentlich genügend vorhanden (ca. 10 bequeme Stühle und ein paar Klappstühle) und der Tisch ist auch ausreichend für ca. 10 Personen.

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ist aus meiner Sicht OK!

Last Minute:
Ich fahre heute um 15 Uhr oder 15:30 Uhr 'ne kleine Runde. Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## gnss (7. Juli 2006)

Also wenn schon Mittwoch oder Donnerstag angeboten wird wäre ich eher für Mittwoch.
Heut werde ich erst am Abend eine Runde drehen, mein Rad muß erstmal vom Sand befreit werden.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Juli 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> *Dachte ich eigentlich auch* . Also wenn keiner was dagegen hat, können wir es gerne bei mir(uns) machen.
> Meine Frau nimmt sowieso teil, deshalb spricht in meinen Augen nichts dagegen, wenn der Partner auch erscheint (Wenn er oder sie den möchte). Sitzgelegenheiten sind eigentlich genügend vorhanden (ca. 10 bequeme Stühle und ein paar Klappstühle) und der Tisch ist auch ausreichend für ca. 10 Personen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ahara (7. Juli 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lasst uns doch nächsten Mittwoch festhalten. Absagen nur bei miesem Wetter, es sei denn, Günther hat eine offene Feuerstelle im Wohnzimmer . Grillsachen bringt jeder selbst mit, Getränke als Umlage? Freue mich jetzt schon!
> Wer kommt denn so?



*Ich!* Kann mich jemand abholen? Darf doch kein Auto fahren und erst Recht kein Rad   Zu Fuß bin ich auch nicht so gut...

Ich bringe noch einen Salat mit!!

Wann soll es denn überhaupt losgehen??


----------



## GFreude (7. Juli 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bringe noch einen Salat mit!!
> Wann soll es denn überhaupt losgehen??



Losgehen kann es Mittwoch gegen 18:30 Uhr und wenn kein anderer bei dir (ahara) vorbei fährt, kann ich dich kurz abholen. Für den Rückweg leihen wir uns ein Bobbycar von den Nachbarn aus, geben dir einen kleinen Schubs (Anstoß) und du rollst den Berg zu dir nach Hause von ganz allein runter! (Ich leih dir auch meinen Helm!)

Ich und Anja kommen übrigens auch!!! Ne offene Feuerstelle haben wir leider nicht im Wohnzimmer! Wir brauchen also gutes Wetter.

Es wäre gut, wenn du (ahara) deinen Salat spezifizieren würdest. Grüner Salat, roter Salat (was auch immer das ist ), Kartoffelsalat oder Nudelsalat. Meine Frau macht dann auch einen Salat und so haben wir dann keine Überschneidungen!

Bzgl. der Getränke, schlage ich vor, dass ich Alsterwasser und Becks Gold (wenn zu kriegen) besorge! Selter, trockenen Weißwein und Rotwein haben wir eh da und falls jemand Cola oder was anderes trinken möchte, möchte er sich diese Getränke bitte selbst mitbringen.

Meine genaue Anschrift könnt ihr entweder per Mail oder sicherlich auch von Manni erfahren (bitte nicht posten!).


----------



## ahara (7. Juli 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Losgehen kann es Mittwoch gegen 18:30 Uhr und wenn kein anderer bei dir (ahara) vorbei fährt, kann ich dich kurz abholen. Für den Rückweg leihen wir uns ein Bobbycar von den Nachbarn aus, geben dir einen kleinen Schubs (Anstoß) und du rollst den Berg zu dir nach Hause von ganz allein runter! (Ich leih dir auch meinen Helm!)



Ja, wäre schön wenn du mich holst. Adresse per PN. Und für den Rückweg bitte nur den Helm mit dem Kunsthaar  



			
				Freude schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre gut, wenn du (ahara) deinen Salat spezifizieren würdest. Grüner Salat, roter Salat (was auch immer das ist ), Kartoffelsalat oder Nudelsalat. Meine Frau macht dann auch einen Salat und so haben wir dann keine Überschneidungen!


Das überlege ich mir bis dahin und sage dann Bescheid. Roten Salat schon mal nicht, kenne ich nämlich auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (7. Juli 2006)

Moin Moin,
klasse Sache Ich könnte so ca. 19.30Uhr in Eschebusch sein und bringe ´n Six Pack alkoholfreies sprudelfreies Wasser mit 
Ich könnte auch versuchen einen Salat anzumachen: " na du knackiger Salat, du sieh´st aber gut aus heute"   
Nein nein, das geht nicht. Einen Hund kann ich auch nicht mitbringen, aber ein paar Würstchen sollten es auch schmecken Froi froi froi

Sodenn, denn dann bis Mittwoch
Gruß Beppo


----------



## ahara (7. Juli 2006)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte auch versuchen einen Salat anzumachen: " na du knackiger Salat, du sieh´st aber gut aus heute"


----------



## biker_tom (8. Juli 2006)

Moin,

Ich sage dann auch mal zu für mich und meine Frau! Werde auch was zum Futtern mitbringen. Genaueres dann Anfang der Woche.

Schönes WE


----------



## Cristina (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

komme auch gerne, wenn ich darf...
würde Baguette und Nachtisch (Mousse-au-Chocolat) mitbringen.

Wo findet die Dienstagsrunde statt ??
Würde mich gerne anschließen.

Gruß 
Cristina


----------



## GFreude (9. Juli 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ... komme auch gerne, wenn ich darf...
> Cristina



Hallo Christina,

*na klar darfst du! *

Falls ihr nicht genau wisst wo ich wohne, bitte Manni ansprechen oder mir eine Mail schicken.

Gruß
Günther


----------



## ahara (9. Juli 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> würde Nachtisch (Mousse-au-Chocolat) mitbringen.




hhmmmm lecker...darauf freue ich mich schon...


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Juli 2006)

Dienstagsrunde:

Wollen wir unsere Schnakenbekrunde fahren oder nochmal in die HaBe's? Oder den X-Tail nach Kuddewörde?

Mittwochsgrillen: Nudelsalat a la Manni wird mitgebracht. Und Daggi wird mitgebracht, wenn ich darf. Wie soll das mit den Getränken werden? Ich würde sagen, jeder bringt sich seine selbst mit.

Donnerstag fahre ich mit Martin Meyer unsere Schnakenbekrunde etwas "entschärft", er hat nur ein Crossbike und mag auch nicht Wurzeltrails fahren.  Wer möchte, kann gerne mitfahren.

So denn,
Manni


----------



## GFreude (9. Juli 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstagsrunde:
> Wollen wir unsere Schnakenbekrunde fahren oder nochmal in die HaBe's? Oder den X-Tail nach Kuddewörde?
> Manni



Die HaBe werden für mich, an einem normalen Arbeitstag und erst recht so kurz nach dem Urlaub, immer zeitlich recht knapp. Ich tendiere also zu unserer Escheburger-Runde; egal welche.



			
				Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwochsgrillen: Nudelsalat a la Manni wird mitgebracht. Und Daggi wird mitgebracht, wenn ich darf. Wie soll das mit den Getränken werden? Ich würde sagen, jeder bringt sich seine selbst mit.


Na klar darfst du Daggi mitbringen und auch den Nudelsalat!!!

*Organisatorisches*
Getränke:
Also ich habe schon 'ne Kiste Radler, Becks Green und Becks Gold besorgt. Trockenen Weißwein, trockenen Rotwein und Selter haben wir sowieso im Hause. Wer mag kann sich an den vorhandenen Getränken gerne bedienen.
Falls jemand andere Getränke (Selter ohne Sprudel?, Bier ohne Alkohol, Cola oder ähnliches) möchte, möge er sich diese bitte selbst mitbringen.

Grillfleisch/-toffu:
*Bringt sich jeder selbst mit! Wenn es geht nichts vom Pferd!*

Sonstiges:
Grill und Grillkohle habe ich schon da.
Grillsoßen (Ketchup, Senf ...) und Kräuterquark haben wir auch schon da. 
Christina bringt Baguette und was Süßes mit.
Manni Nudelsalat.
Andrea noch einen Salat.
Biker_tom was zum Futtern.

Also wer noch nicht meine Adresse hat und am Dienstag nicht zum Biken erscheint, möge mir bitte eine Mail schicken. Andrea hole ich erstmal bis auf weiteres ab. Falls jemand sowieso bei Andrea vorbeifährt (also über die B5 kommt), könnte er Andrea ja kurz einsammeln. Beppo kommt später (19:30 Uhr - korrekt)???

Bis dann


----------



## ahara (9. Juli 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag fahre ich mit Martin Meyer unsere Schnakenbekrunde etwas "entschärft", er hat nur ein Crossbike und mag auch nicht Wurzeltrails fahren.  Wer möchte, kann gerne mitfahren.



*das* wäre eigentlich die richtige Runde für mich   Aber leider...


*Adieu les Bleu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (10. Juli 2006)

Dienstag also bei uns. 

Welche Runde wir fahren können wir ja dann vor Ort entscheiden.

Als Zeitpunkt schlage ich 18.30 Uhr vor.

Ich poste im LMB.

So denn,
Manni


----------



## biker_tom (10. Juli 2006)

Moin,

Werde einen "Schüttelsatalt" mitbringen, wer Tupperware kennt, der hat davon bestimmt schon mal gehört.... ist wirklich lecker! Ich werde für mich noch Alkoholfreies Bier besorgen, da wir mit dem Auto kommen.

Aber noch eine ganz wichtige Frage: Welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## ahara (10. Juli 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Aber noch eine ganz wichtige Frage: Welche Uhrzeit?



s.o. 


@GFreude: Ich bringe einen Tomate-Mozzarella-Salat mit


----------



## biker_tom (10. Juli 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> s.o.
> 
> 
> @GFreude: Ich bringe einen Tomate-Mozzarella-Salat mit




Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Cristina (10. Juli 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag also bei uns.
> 
> Welche Runde wir fahren können wir ja dann vor Ort entscheiden.
> 
> ...




Bin dabei...

Cristina


----------



## ahara (11. Juli 2006)

Ciao BikerInnen,

der Gips ist ab. Stattdessen darf ich jetzt eine sehr kleidsame Schiene tragen. Aber gut. Das gibt mir ein wenig Freiheit zurück... Dürfte zwar immer noch kein Auto fahren (vesicherungstechnisch), dafür aber Rad   (teerlastig). Super Fortschritt!
Wir sehen uns morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (11. Juli 2006)

Hi,

@ahara:

könnten dann ja Am donnerstag eine ruhiuge Aspalhtrunde drehen, können wir ja morgen klären.

MAl wa anderes an alle:
wieviel sind wir denn dann morgen beim Grillen? Und besorg irgend wer Brot?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (11. Juli 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> @ahara:
> könnten dann ja Am donnerstag eine ruhiuge Aspalhtrunde drehen, können wir ja morgen klären.


Ja, lass uns mal morgen darüber sprechen, denn vom Prinzip her spricht nichts dagegen..



			
				biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> MAl wa anderes an alle:
> wieviel sind wir denn dann morgen beim Grillen? Und besorg irgend wer Brot?


 s.o. 

Nein, im Ernst: Du+Frau, Günter+Anja, Manni+Daggi, Cristina, Karsten, Martin/gnss (oder?), ich. Jemanden vergessen?
Cristina=>Brot


----------



## GFreude (11. Juli 2006)

Hi Manni und Cristina,

aufgrund des schlechten Wetters fahre ich heute *nicht *mit! Die HaBe-Runde ist auch schon abgesagt. Da regnet es zurzeit bzw. hat es wohl noch mehr geregnet! Lt. Regenradar könnte bei uns auch noch was kommen.

Wir sehen uns denn morgen Abend; ca. 18:30 Uhr! Da stimmt das Wetter hoffentlich wieder. Ich verschicke heute Abend per Mail noch meine Adresse (Andrea hole ich dann gegen 18:30 Uhr ab) an die "Nichtwissenden".

Günni


----------



## gnss (11. Juli 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Martin/gnss (oder?)




ja

hat doch aufgehört zu regnen, nachher wenn es wieder trocken ist eine runde elbdeich.


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Juli 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Manni und Cristina,
> 
> aufgrund des schlechten Wetters fahre ich heute *nicht *mit!
> 
> Günni


Ja, ja, die Votec-Fahrer...................
Nun hat er schon Schutzbleche, vielleicht müssen wir noch einen Regenschirm dranbasteln..... 

Solange es nicht gießt werde ich fahren. 

so denn, bis spätestens morgen,
Manni


----------



## gnss (12. Juli 2006)

kann mir jemand straße und hausnumer per pn schicken?



			
				biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde für mich noch Alkoholfreies Bier besorgen, da wir mit dem Auto kommen.



fahr rad, absolute fahruntüchtigkeit erst ab 1,6 promille.


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Juli 2006)

Moin!

@ Martin: komm zu mir, ich guide Dich dann zu Günni. 

@ alle: bis nachher!


----------



## biker_tom (13. Juli 2006)

Moin zusammen,

es war gestern ein schöner und lustiger Abend. Nur war schade, das wir schon so rechtzeitig aufbrechen mußten, aber das klingeln des Weckers war heute morgen schon vile zu früh.....(5:10Uhr). Und wie lange habt ihr noch gezaubert?

@Andrea:
werde es heute nicht schaffen mich auf das Bike zu schwingen....habe jetzt schon 2 Stunden was am Fernstudium getan und muß noch mehr und nachher noch einkaufen.... Aber morgen Vormittag will ich auf alle Fälle ne Runde auf Teer drehen.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (13. Juli 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> @Andrea:...werde es heute nicht schaffen mich auf das Bike zu schwingen....


Das ist schade...



			
				biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> @Andrea:.... Aber morgen Vormittag will ich auf alle Fälle ne Runde auf Teer drehen.


Morgen? Mal sehen...


----------



## ahara (13. Juli 2006)

Heute Abend sind Karsten und ich eine kleine Feierabendrunde zum Zollenspieker gefahren. Sozusagen eine Knöchelbelastungstestfahrt. Mit Schiene fahren ist o.K. Werde vorerst nur Strasse fahren, denn Erschütterungen sind noch nicht so gut...lockere 31km sind dabei zusammen gekommen. 
Alster gab es am Anleger leider nicht mehr, da der Imbiss schon geschlossen hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (14. Juli 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> es war gestern ein schöner und lustiger Abend. Nur war schade, das wir schon so rechtzeitig aufbrechen mußten, aber das klingeln des Weckers war heute morgen schon vile zu früh.....(5:10Uhr). Und wie lange habt ihr noch gezaubert?



Moin Moin,
mir  hat´s  auch ´ne Menge Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich mal wieder zu spät gekommen bin und 50% des Abends versäumt habe Bemerkenswert, dass wir uns auch ohne Helm und Bike erkannt haben 
Vielleicht läßt sich´s  am Elbestrand / Halbinsel wiederholen. Mit minderem Aufwand, natürlich. 

Sodenn, allen viel Spaß und happy Trails
Gruß Beppo


----------



## biker_tom (14. Juli 2006)

Moin,

@Andrea
werde wie schon gesagt heute meine kleine Runde drehen, fahre so gegen 10 Uhr hier in Wentorf los Richtung Escheburg und dann weiter zur Elbe und nach Zollenspieker und zurück über Curslack.

Gruß
Thomas

PS: habe die paar Bilder gestern noch vom Handy geholt, jemand interesse?


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Juli 2006)

Ja, war eine schöne Sache, das Grillfest. Besonderen Dank auch nochmal an Anja und Günther wo wir zu Gast waren   . War ein wirklich gelungener Abend, muss wiederholt werden.



			
				biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> PS: habe die paar Bilder gestern noch vom Handy geholt, jemand interesse?



Moin!

Ja, klar. Du kannst sie auch gerne hier posten, dann können die anderen (die nicht dabei waren) ruhig neidisch werden! 

Manni


----------



## ahara (14. Juli 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> @Andrea
> werde wie schon gesagt heute meine kleine Runde drehen, fahre so gegen 10 Uhr hier in Wentorf los Richtung Escheburg und dann weiter zur Elbe und nach Zollenspieker und zurück über Curslack.



Heute muss ich leider absagen   - Knöchel schonen...


----------



## biker_tom (14. Juli 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Heute muss ich leider absagen   - Knöchel schonen...



Moin,

Das ist schade, aber nicht so schlimm, es ist auch viel wichtiger, das der Knöchel wieder wird!

Dann ein Schönes WE!

Ich werde wohl wieder Am Montag Vormittag fahren, denn da ist es dann noch nicht sooo warm... Und Sonnatg was mit meiner Frau fahre.


@Alle
werde heiute nachmittag das mit den Bildern Probieren. und das nächtesmal kommt die Digi-Cam mit!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## GFreude (14. Juli 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, war eine schöne Sache, das Grillfest. Besonderen Dank auch nochmal an Anja und Günther wo wir zu Gast waren. War ein wirklich gelungener Abend, muss wiederholt werden.
> Manni



*Vielen Dank für den Dank! *Aber der Aufwand hielt sich für uns in Grenzen, da alle auch was mitgebracht haben Können wir gerne mal wieder machen.
Apropo mitgebracht:
Manni du hast noch zwei Tupperbehälter bei uns stehen lassen. Deine und Karstens Würstchen habe ich gestern gegrillt (die gab  es mit Bratkartoffeln, wenn wunderst! )
Cristina du hast noch eine Brotschale bei uns stehen und Fleisch in der Tiefkühltruhe.

Wenn ihr in der Nähe seit, schaut doch einfach mal rein und holt euch die Sachen raus.

Bis dann und ich bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder.


----------



## Cristina (14. Juli 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, war eine schöne Sache, das Grillfest. Besonderen Dank auch nochmal an Anja und Günther wo wir zu Gast waren   . War ein wirklich gelungener Abend, muss wiederholt werden.
> 
> 
> Auch von mir ein Dankeschön an Anja und Günther,
> ...


----------



## ahara (14. Juli 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit dem WE ?
> Werde am Sa und So fahren, kommt Jemand mit?


Ich werde Sonntag fahren. Aber nur teerlastig... Darfst gerne mitkommen...



			
				Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr Jemanden mit einer Magura HS 33 älteren Modells kennt, den nehme ich gerne.


Wen jetzt   Den Typen oder die Magura?


----------



## gnss (14. Juli 2006)

Danke für den Abend und das leckere . 



			
				Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit dem WE ?
> Werde am Sa und So fahren, kommt Jemand mit?



Sicher, ich weiß nur noch nicht wann, wo und wieviel.

Manni hast Du ein Gerolsteiner-Trikot und warst Du heute am Deich unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (15. Juli 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Sonntag fahren. Aber nur teerlastig... Darfst gerne mitkommen...
> 
> 
> Wen jetzt   Den Typen oder die Magura?



Na, in erster Linie die Magura 

werde dieses WE eher über Stock und Stein meine Ausfahrten ausrichten.
Das nächste Mal gerne.
Paß auf dein Knöchel auf.



Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Juli 2006)

Moin!

Bin ca. 16.00 Uhr für eine Runde zu haben. Wer fährt noch?
Cristina vielleicht?

Manni


----------



## GFreude (15. Juli 2006)

Hi,

wer hat den Lust Sonntagmorgen 'ne Runde zu drehen (für Andrea: leider nicht teerlastig). Ich dachte, wir Starten so gegen 11 Uhr in Escheburg.


----------



## gnss (16. Juli 2006)

Fährt jetzt jemand?


----------



## Cristina (16. Juli 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wer hat den Lust Sonntagmorgen 'ne Runde zu drehen (für Andrea: leider nicht teerlastig). Ich dachte, wir Starten so gegen 11 Uhr in Escheburg.





Ist mir zu früh...
Fahre heute um 15:00 Uhr Richtung Geesthacht ab Escheburg.
Ist Euch zu spät ?

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## GFreude (16. Juli 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt jetzt jemand?



Ja ich!

Fährst du mit?Wenn ja, ruf doch bitte kurz an. Komme dir auch gerne entgegen, obwohl das bei dir ja häufig nicht nötig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und auch unverletzt.  
Nach 2 Wochen Alpen mit einigen tausend Höhenmetern auf Schotterpisten und alternativ Kiespisten mit großen und kleinen Steinen, können jetzt wieder die HaBes kommen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Juli 2006)

Moin!

Morgen Dienstagsrunde, wer hat Interesse bei UNS eine Runde zu fahren?



Und jetzt nochmal was ganz anderes:
Robert und Christine fahren ja, wie jedem bekannt sein dürfte, die Transalpchallenge mit. Und das machen sie sehr gut!
Wer die Leistung der beiden Escheburger (Team "NORDISCH BY NATURE") verfolgen möchte:http://www.transalpchallenge.com/strecke/hoehenprofile.php?lang=de,
hier gibt es alle Informationen. Wer sich die Streckenprofile mal anschaut, weiss was die beiden leisten - und noch leisten müssen. Ich drücke den beiden die Daumen und wünsche Ihnen eine tolle, unfallfreie Zeit in den Alpen.   

Manni


----------



## GFreude (17. Juli 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Morgen Dienstagsrunde, wer hat Interesse bei UNS eine Runde zu fahren?
> Manni



Hiho,

ich weiß leider noch nicht ob ich es schaffe, da ich die Woche über zur Schulung bin. Wann soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## gnss (17. Juli 2006)

Ich habe ein paar Fotos vom Panzerhügel hochgeladen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12947


----------



## -iolaus- (18. Juli 2006)

...alles fahrbar!!


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juli 2006)

-iolaus- schrieb:
			
		

> ...alles fahrbar!!



   GENAU!   

Würde den Hügel gern in die heutige Runde einbauen. Diese Runde vielleicht: Bergedorfer Gehölz, Wohltorf, Aumühle, Teile X-Trail, Übungsplatz mit Panzerhügel, Börnsen, Dahlbekschlucht.

Startzeit so gegen 18.00 Uhr. Ich poste mal im LMB.

Manni


----------



## biker_tom (18. Juli 2006)

Moin, 

in welche Richtung Startet ihr denn? dann kann ich ja von Wentorf aus dazustoßen?!

Gruß
Thomas

PS. von mir sind es bis zur Mehrzweckhalle in Escheburg 6,5 KM.


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juli 2006)

@biker tom: schau mal im Last Minute Biking, dort ist die Strecke zu sehen. Du könntest aber auch nach Escheburg kommen und dann in Wentorf auf der Rücktour aussteigen. Von der Strecke her wäre das kein Unterschied, Du fährst dann nicht mehr als wir.

Erstmal sehen ob überhaupt noch jemand mitfährt 

Manni


----------



## biker_tom (18. Juli 2006)

Hi,

stimmt bisher fährt ja keiner weiter mit, nun das Wetter ist ja auch so, das man lieber auf der Terasse sitzt oder noch besser am Wasser abhängt....

Denkst du mal an das Rezept vom Nudelsalat?

Bin jetzt erstmal bis ca. 15 Uhr nicht da

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Beppo (18. Juli 2006)

Moin Moin,
eventuell kann ich es schaffen. Bitte nicht auf mich warten...

Gruß Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (18. Juli 2006)

Hi,

werde es wohl nicht schaffen, mit zukommen!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Beppo (18. Juli 2006)

Moin Moin,
das war doch mal ein schönes arbeiten. Es hat mir bis auf 600m sehr viel spaß gemacht. Und für diese 600m will ich mich bei Euch ( Manni & Frank ) entschuldigen  Es war wirklich nicht sehr schön zu fahren aber, Mountainbiken steht auch immer für ein gewisses Naturerlebnis. Nicht nur den 601 am Gardasee genießen oder den endlosen Anstieg zur Naturnser Alm. Nein, vielmehr ist es die Natur direkt vor unserer Haustür. Nicht der 601 oder so, sondern unberührte aggressive Brennessel 2m hoch, Dornengewächse unbekannter Spezies, Stacheldraht in Augenhöhe, Pollen und auch Biene Maja gehört dazu. All´ das auf nur 600m (außer Maja ), war das nicht toll?   
Für eine Feierabendrunde mit knapp 50Km und AV=19, lohnt es sich den ganzen Tag zu arbeiten.
Bei nächster Gelegenheit, bin ich gern wieder dabei.

Sodenn, denn dann.
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## GFreude (19. Juli 2006)

Hiho,

fährt jemand am Wochenende (Samstag oder Sonntag)'ne kleine Runde mit?

Viele Grüße
Günther


----------



## Cristina (19. Juli 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> 
> fährt jemand am Wochenende (Samstag oder Sonntag)'ne kleine Runde mit?
> 
> ...




Hallo Günther,

Simon und würden am Sonntag nachmittags eine Runde drehen wollen.
So ca. 15:00 Uhr.

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## biker_tom (20. Juli 2006)

Moin,

ich muß ja zu geben, das ich bei den Temperaturen richtig Probleme auf dem Rad bekomme, sehe dann so aus wie Landis gestern am letzten Anstieg! Und seid Dienstag Abend habe ich noch Zahnschmerzen, morgen zum Zahnarzt bin und dann am Nachmittag zu meinen eltern, Geburtstag von meinem Vater feiern. Aber dienstag wäre ich gern wieder mit von der Partie.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gnss (20. Juli 2006)

Mal gucken wie sich das Wetter am Wochenende entwickelt, man muß jetzt immer so viel Wasser dabeihaben. Wäre am Freitag abend vielleicht jemand für eine kleine Beleuchtungsfahrt zu begeistern? So ab 22:00 sollte es draußen langsam wieder erträglich werden.


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Juli 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre am Freitag abend vielleicht jemand für eine kleine Beleuchtungsfahrt zu begeistern? So ab 22:00 sollte es draußen langsam wieder erträglich werden.



Super Idee!!!   

Leider kann ich am Freitag Abend nicht. Sonst wäre ich gern dabei.

So einen Sommer Nightride sollten wir unbedingt is Auge fassen, das kommt sicher gut. 

Ich möchte Samstag Spätnachmittag eine schöne Runde fahren, so gegen 18.30 Uhr, möchte unbedingt nochmal den schönen Trail um Friedrichsruh fahren  und den Panzerhügel. Wer Noch???

Manni


----------



## hoedsch (20. Juli 2006)

Kann mich mal jetzt jemand aufklären, was diesen Panzerhügel so spannend macht. Auf den Fotos kann ich da nur einen Klops aus Erde erkennen.
Leider kann ich am Sonnabend nicht, sonst würde ich diesen Hügel mal selbst unter die Räder nehmen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## GFreude (21. Juli 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Simon und würden am Sonntag nachmittags eine Runde drehen wollen.
> So ca. 15:00 Uhr.



Hiho Cristina,
kann am Sonntag um die Zeit (15 Uhr) leider nicht, da ich am Abend 'ne Verabredung habe und mir das Ganze dann zeitlich zu knapp wird.



			
				gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre am Freitag abend vielleicht jemand für eine kleine Beleuchtungsfahrt zu begeistern? So ab 22:00 sollte es draußen langsam wieder erträglich werden.



Hiho Martin,
Beleuchtungsfahrten sind nichts für mich. Ich gönne den Tieren wenigsten in der Nacht ihre Ruhe! 



			
				martin1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte Samstag Spätnachmittag eine schöne Runde fahren, so gegen 18.30 Uhr, möchte unbedingt nochmal den schönen Trail um Friedrichsruh fahren und den Panzerhügel. Wer Noch???



Hiho Manni,

ist mir eigentlich schon zu spät. Der Wochenend-Abend gehört eigentlich der Familie. Muss mal sehen, ob ich es irgendwie hinkriege. Melde mich ggf. noch bzw. trage mich im LMB ein (oder nicht), wenn du postest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (21. Juli 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho Martin,
> Beleuchtungsfahrten sind nichts für mich. Ich gönne den Tieren wenigsten in der Nacht ihre Ruhe!



als ob die nachts ruhe hätten, vorhin hat sich der jäger bereit gemacht.



morgen abend wäre für mich ok, sonntag weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Juli 2006)

Moin!

So, ich fahre um ca.18.45 Uhr los, kleine Feierabendrunde, gemäßigtes Tempo bei diesem Wetter. will etwa 2,5 Std unterwegs sein. wer möchte, kommt zur Mehrzweckhalle.

So denn,
Manni


----------



## gnss (22. Juli 2006)

Dann muß ich jetzt aber sprinten, bis gleich.


----------



## biker_tom (24. Juli 2006)

Moin Manni,

und kribbelt es schon wegen Sonntag?

Welche Runde fährst du denn?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Juli 2006)

Moin!

@biker tom: ja, so'n bisschen. Wird bestimmt nicht schlecht am Sonntag. Ich fahre die 100 Km Runde mit meiner Betriebssportmannschaft (BUSS).

@catsoft & chrissie: Welcome back, tolle Leistung   

@ all: Dienstagsrunde bei uns? Wer fährt mit? Ich poste mal im LMB.

Eine schöne Woche wünsche ich uns,

Manni


----------



## ahara (24. Juli 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all: Dienstagsrunde bei uns? Wer fährt mit? Ich poste mal im LMB.
> Manni



    Ich darf leider immer noch nicht  

@biker_tom: Wo bleiben die Fotos??

@all: Wollen wir demnächst mal wieder BBQ? Vielleicht mal an der Elbe oder am Oortkatensee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (24. Juli 2006)

See hört sich gut an, da kann man bei den Temperaturen zur Abkühlung reinspringen. Aber das Wetter soll ab nächster Woche schlechter werden.


----------



## Cristina (24. Juli 2006)

Simon und ich sind dabei am Dienstag.
Wann geht es los? Bin zZ flexibel hab Urlaub juhu....
Würde gerne unheimlich gerne wieder den X-Trail fahren  

Gruß Cristina


----------



## biker_tom (25. Juli 2006)

Moin,

Bilder stell ich gleich rein, wobei die Auflösung nicht so toll ist.

Und mit dem BBQ sind wir auch dabei, allerdings nicht mehr diese Woche, bekommen am WE Besuch. Und das mit dem Füße reinhalten im Oortkatensee wäre ich vorsichtig... http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2006/07/25/589956.html

In dem Artikel steht zwar nur was vom Eichbaumsee, aber i,m Fernsehn sprachen sie vom Oortkatensee.


Und heute Kann ich leider auch nicht mit, muß um 16:00 Uhr zum Zahnarzt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gnss (26. Juli 2006)

heute(mittwoch) jemand lust?


----------



## biker_tom (26. Juli 2006)

Hier mal die Bilder.

Bie kann ich denn ein "Bilderbuch" anlegen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (26. Juli 2006)

War wirklich ein netter Abend


----------



## biker_tom (26. Juli 2006)

Hi,

wann hast du mal Lust ne Runde auf Teer zu drehen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (26. Juli 2006)

Außer heute eigentlich immer. Mach einen Terminvorschlag...


----------



## GFreude (26. Juli 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> heute(mittwoch) jemand lust?



Lust schon, bloß leider keine Zeit ! Bin zur DEMO in Hamburg und ein bisschen den Feierabendverkehr stauen!


----------



## biker_tom (26. Juli 2006)

Dachte an Vormittags, da ja noch nicht so warm dann ist, wie wäre es mit morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (26. Juli 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte an Vormittags, da ja noch nicht so warm dann ist, wie wäre es mit morgen?



Freitag würde mir besser passen...10Uhr? Welche Richtung?


----------



## biker_tom (27. Juli 2006)

Moin,

Leider past mir Freitag nicht. Um 10 liege ich bei Zahnarzt auf dem Behandlungsstuhl!

Dann vielleicht kommenden Montag?


----------



## ahara (27. Juli 2006)

Ja, Montag ist gut   10Uhr?


----------



## biker_tom (27. Juli 2006)

Ja, 10 Uhr. 

nimmst du dein MTB? und fahren wir dann auch wenn es schütten sollte?


----------



## biker_tom (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo Manni,

ich wünsch dir alles gute für Sonntag, komme heile an. wir können leider nicht an die Strecke kommen, unser Platz seid letzten Jahr wäre Ehstorf gewesen. Schwiegereltern sind zu Besuch da....

Gruß
Thomas und Monika


----------



## ahara (27. Juli 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manni,
> ich wünsch dir alles gute für Sonntag, komme heile an.


Auch von mir  - GIB KÄDDE -   ich will euch ganz vorne sehen  



			
				biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> nimmst du dein MTB? und fahren wir dann auch wenn es schütten sollte?


Ja, MTB. Nein, nicht bei starkem Regen. Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## biker_tom (27. Juli 2006)

Schätze mal das wir entweder am Deich oder dern Marschbahndamm fahren, oder? Wenn ja, dann komme ich sozusagen bei dir vorbeit, also Escheburg runter....


----------



## ahara (27. Juli 2006)

Ja, das können wir so machen


----------



## Cristina (28. Juli 2006)

An Alle die am Sonntag mitfahren:

Wir werden jubelnd am Rand stehen und ein Schnitt unter 30 Km/h geht garnicht..
Also strengt euch an und kommt heil an.

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (28. Juli 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Bie kann ich denn ein "Bilderbuch" anlegen?



Am oberen Rand des Forums findest du einen Button FOTOALBUM. Den anklicken und ein Benutzeralbum anlegen..


----------



## biker_tom (31. Juli 2006)

Moin,

werde heute morgen nicht ganz pünklich sein, wohl ca, 15-20 min später an der Kreuzung sein! Habe leider deine Tel. Nicht sonst hätte ich /würde ich das per SMS machen

gruß Thomas


----------



## ahara (31. Juli 2006)

Das war doch eine schöne 30km Runde. Bei biker_tom waren es durch An- und Abfahrt noch einige mehr.
Können wir gerne wiederholen. Die Tel.Nr. hast du ja jetzt.


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Juli 2006)

Moin!

Da morgen Dienstag ist, rufe ich mal die Runde aus:

Dienstagsrunde in Escheburg, Start mal etwas früher, so gegen 17.00 Uhr.

Details stehen im LMB. 

Manni


----------



## gnss (1. August 2006)

Seid ihr sehr nass geworden?

Mittwoch jemand Lust und Zeit, falls es wieder Erwarten nicht regnen sollte?


----------



## Manni1599 (2. August 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr sehr nass geworden?
> 
> Mittwoch jemand Lust und Zeit, falls es wieder Erwarten nicht regnen sollte?



Ja, war in etwa so wie neulich in den Habe's..............

Heute kann ich leider nicht, vielleicht später am Abend ne kleine Runde mit Daggi. 

John Rico schlägt für Donnerstag eine Runde Habe's vor, als D.O.D Ersatz, wenns einigermaßen passt bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (2. August 2006)

Moin,

habe jetzt mal eine ganz andere Frage:

Bin mir am überlegen, ob ich mir neue MTB-Schuhe kaufe, momentan fahre ich Shimano SH-M110, bin damit super zufrieden, aber ist inzwischen was ausgelutscht.... und da ich ja nun auch Einlagentragen muß....

Was fahrt ihr und wie seid ihr zu frieden...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Cristina (2. August 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

Schuhe sind schon eine heikle Sache....
Ich habe auch meine Schwierigkeiten mich zu entscheiden.
Toll finde ich die MTB Tretter von Gaerne, die haben auch im Test gut abgeschnitten und ich habe ein vorgänger Modell, 
haltbar sag ich dir .
Günstig sind die Allemal und *das Wichtigste die sehen auch noch gut aus!!!!*


Gruß Cristina


----------



## ahara (2. August 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> ... *das Wichtigste die sehen auch noch gut aus!!!!*


----------



## Catsoft (3. August 2006)

Die Gearne sind wohl sehr gut und haltbar. Sie haben aber auch meist eine sehr harte Gummimischung als Sohle. Zum Wandern sehr ungeeignet, für den Norddeutschen Raum gut. Die sehr harte Sohle kann auch zu Problemen mit dem Pedal führen.

Sidi ist ähnlich aber mir ist vom Obermaterial zu labberig.

Die PIs haben auch eine sehr harte Gummimischung und dazu moch wenige "Noppen", von durchgängiger Sohle kann da keine Rede sein.

Ich fahre seid über 10 Jahren Northwave Schuhe. Die haben eine etwas weichere Gummimischung und auch der Schuh ist nicht ganz so hart, finde ich besser. Hab in den Jahren fast alle Marken durch und komme doch immer wieder zurück.

Ach ja, Specialized fand ich auch gut. Haltbare und brauchbare Sohle. Verarbeitung: Na ja halt Made in Fernost. Leider halt viele lose Fäden, tat der Haltbarkeit aber keinen Abbruch.

Aber Schuhe müssen passen, also auf zum Flachhändler und anprobieren!


----------



## ahara (3. August 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir am überlegen, ob ich mir neue MTB-Schuhe kaufe, momentan fahre ich Shimano SH-M110, bin damit super zufrieden, aber ist inzwischen was ausgelutscht.... und da ich ja nun auch Einlagentragen muß....
> 
> Was fahrt ihr und wie seid ihr zu frieden...



Guckst du hier: http://http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=231919

Dort wurde das Thema schon mal angesprochen. Vielleicht ist da ja ein Schuh dabei. Ich persönlich trage den von Specialized.


----------



## Cristina (3. August 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gearne sind wohl sehr gut und haltbar. Sie haben aber auch meist eine sehr harte Gummimischung als Sohle. Zum Wandern sehr ungeeignet, für den Norddeutschen Raum gut. Die sehr harte Sohle kann auch zu Problemen mit dem Pedal führen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Mit der harten Sohle hatte ich nie probleme, für die Kraftübertragung ideal !
> ...


----------



## biker_tom (3. August 2006)

Moin Andrea,

dein Link funktioniert leider nicht....

Gruß
Thomas

PS: heute abend leider keine Zeit


----------



## gnss (3. August 2006)

einfach heil machen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=231919


----------



## ahara (3. August 2006)

@gnss: Hab dich gestern gesehen, warst *ohne Helm* unterwegs


----------



## gnss (3. August 2006)

Wahrscheinlich auf dem Weg zum Freibad oder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (4. August 2006)

Moin,

habe mir gestern einen neuen MTB-Schuh gekauft:
http://www.bikesport-shop.de/shopindex.htm

Der war bei Sport Scheck für 59,95 im Schaufenster ausgestellt... und an der Ware war dann 79,95 und ich habe ihn für dir 59,95 bekommen.

Nun habe ich leider das Problem, das eine Schraube bei dem alten Schuh "rundgedreht ist!" Klar rausbekommen tät ich die Schraube schon, mit der Bohmaschine, aber wo bekomme ich denn nur eine einzelne Schraube her? Kann mir einer einen Tip geben? Will ja nicht gleich neue Pedalhacken kaufen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (4. August 2006)

Gute Wahl  Den Schuh trage ich auch


----------



## Manni1599 (4. August 2006)

Moin!

@biker tom: Schraube kannst Du von mir bekommen!

Was geht am Wochenende?

Muss Samstag bis 13.00 Uhr arbeiten, danach hätte ich Zeit.

Grüsse
Manni


----------



## gnss (4. August 2006)

Ich bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit.


----------



## Catsoft (4. August 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich leider das Problem, das eine Schraube bei dem alten Schuh "rundgedreht ist!" Klar rausbekommen tät ich die Schraube schon, mit der Bohmaschine, aber wo bekomme ich denn nur eine einzelne Schraube her? Kann mir einer einen Tip geben? Will ja nicht gleich neue Pedalhacken kaufen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Kommst bei mir vorbei, oder schickts Manni


----------



## GFreude (5. August 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Was geht am Wochenende?
> Muss Samstag bis 13.00 Uhr arbeiten, danach hätte ich Zeit.
> Manni



Jop,

bin dabei , wenn der Wettergott mitspielt!

Günther


----------



## biker_tom (5. August 2006)

Moin,

dank an euch beide, dann solltet ihr mir aber mal sagen wo ihr denn wohnt?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gnss (5. August 2006)

Läuft heute noch was? Regenradar sieht so weit ok aus, da ist zwar Regen, aber er kommt kaum in unsere Richtung voran.


----------



## ahara (7. August 2006)

Liegt morgen was an? Würde gerne eine lockerleichte Runde mitfahren. Geht schon wieder ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (7. August 2006)

Irgendetwas muss am Radfahren ja dran sein, denn soviele Radler können nicht irren. Und um das herauszufinden, hat Manni mir sein Rad (natürlich das Fully und NICHT das GT!) geliehen. Nun war ich schon ein paarmal alleine im Sachsenwald unterwegs und denke, das ich noch öfter fahren werde. 

@ahara: Leider habe ich morgen schon eine Verabredung, sonst hätten wir es gerne mal zusammen versuchen können. Manni fährt sicher morgen eine Runde (mir ist er noch zu schnell...) 

Bis denne, 

Daggi


----------



## ahara (7. August 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> @ahara: Leider habe ich morgen schon eine Verabredung, sonst hätten wir es gerne mal zusammen versuchen können. Manni fährt sicher morgen eine Runde (mir ist er noch zu schnell...)


Ja, und Mittwoch hast du auch eine Verabredung   Wir müssen auf jeden Fall mal zusammen fahren. Cristina kommt dann auch mit. Dann sind wir schon drei Frauen  

Bin heute bereits eine 30er Runde mit Cristina gefahren. Mal sehen, ob ich morgen wieder fahren werde, denn Sonntag war ich auch schon im Wald unterwegs.


----------



## Stemmel (8. August 2006)

@ahara
Ja, Mittwoch habe ich auch schon eine Verabredung. Dann sind auch "drei Frauen" unterwegs....   
Für eine Dreier-Bike-Runde muss ich noch etwas üben... 30er-Runde werde ich wohl noch nicht schaffen  

Daggi


----------



## biker_tom (8. August 2006)

Moin,

konnte seid Samstag Nachmittag leider nicht online gehen. Werde heute mal meine an meinen neuen Schuhen die Pedalplatte richtig einstellen und dann könnte man ja Morgen (Mittwoche) eine ruhige Runde drehen.

Gruß
Thomas

(PS.: wegen den Schrauben, habe erstmal welche von meinem "Freizeittourenschuh" genommen)


----------



## biker_tom (9. August 2006)

Moin,

heute doch nicht fahren kann, da auch Techniker wegen Internetzugang warten muß, wollte gestern zwischen 12 und 15 Uhr hier sein, kamm gegen 19:30Uhr und sagte, ews gäbe da einen Fehler in dem Netz der Wohnanlage der von außen (Über W-Lan) gewollt oder ungewollt eingestreut wird, so dass ein zugang nach 10Uhr morgens nicht mehr möglich ist.....

Also muß ich warten, er käme mit anderen Spezialisten heute den ganzen Tag in die Anlage und wann er dann bei mir die Leitungen testet kann er mir nicht sagen....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## biker_tom (10. August 2006)

Keiner mehr unterwegs?

Fahre morgen Vormittag wieder eine Runde Teer oder leichte Waldautobahn, starte gegen 10 Uhr in Wentorf

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (10. August 2006)

Ich komme mit! Lass uns im Wald fahren...


----------



## Manni1599 (10. August 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner mehr unterwegs?
> 
> Fahre morgen Vormittag wieder eine Runde Teer oder leichte Waldautobahn, starte gegen 10 Uhr in Wentorf
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch Menschen die zu der von Dir bevorzugten Zeit arbeiten müssen.... 

Aber man könnte ja am Abend mal....

Manni


----------



## biker_tom (10. August 2006)

Hi Manni,

was meinst du wie gerne ich auch dazu gehören würde....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## biker_tom (10. August 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme mit! Lass uns im Wald fahren...


 und wo Treffen?

Thomas


----------



## ahara (10. August 2006)

Krö - Tankstelle?


----------



## biker_tom (11. August 2006)

sehr gut.... bis dann


----------



## Beppo (14. August 2006)

Moin Moin,
Dienstag 17.00 Uhr oder gern früher an der Mehrzweckhalle!
Wetter is´ mir wurscht. 
Gruß Beppo


----------



## Manni1599 (14. August 2006)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> Dienstag 17.00 Uhr oder gern früher an der Mehrzweckhalle!
> Wetter is´ mir wurscht.
> Gruß Beppo



Moin!

Ich hoffe das ich das bis 17.00 Uhr schaffe, möchte aber auch auf jeden Fall fahren aetsch: das Wetter kann mich mal... ). 

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr "Wetterfeste" die sich anschließen möchten.

so denn,
Manni


----------



## Beppo (15. August 2006)

Moin Moin,
wollen wir die Schlammschlacht dann auf 17.30 uhr verschieben?

Gruß Beppo


----------



## Manni1599 (15. August 2006)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> wollen wir die Schlammschlacht dann auf 17.30 uhr verschieben?
> 
> Gruß Beppo



   Joa! Goil!!! Das wird lustig.....  

Ich setzt den Termin mal ins LMB, vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand auf den Geschmack.

So denn,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (16. August 2006)

Moin Moin,
wenngleich die Schlammschlacht auch ausblieb und wir nicht einmal richtig naß geworden sind, hat´s trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Gell?
Sodenn, Gruß
Beppo


----------



## GFreude (19. August 2006)

Moooiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn;

ist heute Nachmittag jemand mit dem Rad unterwegs? Dachte so an 'ne kurze gemütliche Tour (40-50 km --> für Martin ).

Bis dahin

Günther


----------



## ahara (19. August 2006)

Särwuss,

dürfte und könnte (?) wieder, habe heute aber leider keine Zeit


----------



## GFreude (19. August 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Särwuss,
> dürfte und könnte (?) wieder, habe heute aber leider keine Zeit



Na das klingt doch schon ganz gut . 
Wie sieht es denn morgen früh bei dir aus! So gegen 10:30 bis 11 Uhr wäre Ideal für mich, da ich gegen 14:30 Uhr schon wieder was vor habe. Lockere Runde so 2 bis 2,5 Stunden.

Meld dich doch noch mal und die anderen interessierten natürlich auch.

Bis dahin

Günther


----------



## ahara (19. August 2006)

weiß noch nicht wie fit ich morgen früh schon wieder bin   

Würde mich einfach kurzfristig bei dir melden. Schick mir doch mal deine HändiNr. per PN - melde mich dann per SMS, oK?


----------



## Surfbiker (19. August 2006)

hallo,
ich bin neu im forum und beobachte das treiben um "hallo escheburg" schon eine ganze weile. in den letzten wochen hatte ich viel um die ohren gehabt ( urlaub / arbeit / urlaub) und konnte bei euren touren leider nicht teilnehmen.
gerne würde ich morgen mit euch eine schöne runde kurbeln da es in geselliger runde einfach mehr spaß macht.
wann kurbelt ihr denn wo los und in welche richtung geht es ?
vielleicht kenne ich wege die ihr noch nicht kennt und ich hoffe ihr kennt wege die ich nicht kenne.


----------



## Stemmel (19. August 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Moooiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn;
> 
> ist heute Nachmittag jemand mit dem Rad unterwegs? Dachte so an 'ne kurze gemütliche Tour (40-50 km --> für Martin ).



Cristina, Martin und Manni sind im Harz und werden morgen den Brocken mit dem Bike besteigen.  Die drei fallen also aus.... 

Wie sieht es aus mit einem nochmaligem gemeinsamen Treffen? Interesse?  Auch wenn das Wetter zu einem gemütlichen Grillabend zur Zeit nicht einlädt, hindert es uns ja nicht daran, mal wieder einen Klönschnack-Abend zu haben. Kennt ihr den Fahrenkrug in Kröppelshagen-Fahrendorf? Einfache aber leckere deutsche Küche zu annehmbaren Preisen.   

Schreibt doch mal Eure Meinung dazu!  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (20. August 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es aus mit einem nochmaligem gemeinsamen Treffen? Interesse?  Auch wenn das Wetter zu einem gemütlichen Grillabend zur Zeit nicht einlädt, hindert es uns ja nicht daran, mal wieder einen Klönschnack-Abend zu haben. Kennt ihr den Fahrenkrug in Kröppelshagen-Fahrendorf? Einfache aber leckere deutsche Küche zu annehmbaren Preisen.
> 
> Schreibt doch mal Eure Meinung dazu!
> 
> Daggi


  Super Idee. Ich wäre dabei. So ein leckeres Alster lass ich mir doch nicht entgegen.

@GFreude: Ich werde es nicht "so früh" schaffen. 

@surfbiker: Herzlich Willkommen bei den Escheburgern. Wenn du hier alles so schön verfolgt hast, wirst du ja wissen, dass regelmäßig dienstags eine Runde stattfindet. Außerdem auch immer irgendwelche kurzfristigen Touren. Schön, ein neues Gesicht begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## GFreude (20. August 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> @GFreude: Ich werde es nicht "so früh" schaffen.
> 
> @surfbiker: Herzlich Willkommen bei den Escheburgern. Wenn du hier alles so schön verfolgt hast, wirst du ja wissen, dass regelmäßig dienstags eine Runde stattfindet. Außerdem auch immer irgendwelche kurzfristigen Touren. Schön, ein neues Gesicht begrüßen zu dürfen.


@ahara: Die Zeit deines Eintrages spricht für sich. Dann schlaf dich mal schön aus!

@surfbiker: Drehe aus Zeitgründen jetzt schnell 'ne kurze Runde. Peile doch einfach mal den Dienstag an. Ich konnte in der letzten Zeit zwar auch nicht mitfahren (Schulungen ...); es ist aber wirklich 'ne nette Runde!

@Stemmel: Klönschnack-Abend klingt doch gut. Mal sehen ob ich es hinkriege teilzunehmen.

Den Dreien alles gute und vor allem angenehmes Wetter!

Tschau und schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfbiker (20. August 2006)

moin gfreude und ahara ( ausgeschlafen ??? )
ja, das werde ich versuchen am dienstag zu euch zu stoßen, ich würde nur gern wieder wissen wann ihr wo abradelt.
dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß auf deiner " schnell `ne kurze runde ",
ich werde dann heute mittag gegen 13,30 Uhr in wentorf losradeln richtung lauenburg.
vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein mitradler.


----------



## ahara (20. August 2006)

@surfbiker: Bist du der Cousin von Tina H.??


----------



## Surfbiker (20. August 2006)

moin schlafmütze !!!
ja, das ist richtig, wir haben uns am 29.06. bei einem verkaufslangen abend kennen gelernt, ich hatte geburtstag.
so es ist jetzte 13.30 Uhr und so eben hat es angefangen zu regnen, echt super !!! brech.
ich warte noch mal ein halbes stündchen, wollte dann aber irgendwie los,
kannst dich ja noch mal melden.

gruß surfbiker


----------



## ahara (20. August 2006)

Ja genau - ich erinnere mich. Dachte mir schon, dass du es bist  Schön, dass du dich entschlossen hast, der Gruppe "beizutreten". Die sind alle toll! Und jeder Neue ist willkommen. Selbst so eine Rennschnecke wie ich  

Und wenn wir uns zum Klönschnack treffen, darfst du natürlich gerne mit...
Meine mich zu erinnern, dass Nachwuchs erwartet wird. Ist der schon da? Kannst ja über PN antworten, wenn es dir hier zu öffentlich wird  

@ all: Macht echt Spaß mit euch!


----------



## gnss (20. August 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibt doch mal Eure Meinung dazu!



Sehr gute Idee!


----------



## biker_tom (21. August 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Cristina, Martin und Manni sind im Harz und werden morgen den Brocken mit dem Bike besteigen.  Die drei fallen also aus....
> 
> Wie sieht es aus mit einem nochmaligem gemeinsamen Treffen? Interesse?  Auch wenn das Wetter zu einem gemütlichen Grillabend zur Zeit nicht einlädt, hindert es uns ja nicht daran, mal wieder einen Klönschnack-Abend zu haben. Kennt ihr den Fahrenkrug in Kröppelshagen-Fahrendorf? Einfache aber leckere deutsche Küche zu annehmbaren Preisen.
> 
> ...



Moin moin,

wir wäre auch wieder dabei, wenn es terminlich passt, bike geht bei mir ja momentan nicht, wieder starke Knieschmerzen..... und Ab Samsatg für ein paar Tage bei meinem Bruder beim Umzug helfen (wird wohl nur mit Schmerztabletten gehen).

bis dann

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (21. August 2006)

Schmerz ist Ansichtssache. 
Wie schaut es morgen aus, ist da jemand unterwegs?

Und wegen  und  im Fahrenkrug, noch vor September oder danach? Ihr seid ja irgendwann weg. Ich kann so gut wie immer, wann ist da überhaupt geöffnet, haben die einen Ruhetag?


----------



## Surfbiker (21. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

nun habe ich mir mal Zeit für den Dienstag genommen, leider klappt dies schon wieder nicht. Ich habe mir gestern meine Felge bei einer echt super Abfahrt hinter dem Pumpspeicherbecken ruiniert, die muß erst mal wieder ergänzt und gerichtet werden.
Obendrauf kam noch im Anschluß der Superjahrhundertregen der mich innerhalb zwei Minuten total durchnäßt und verdreckt hat, geht garnicht.
Das nächste mal kommt das Handy und der Fotoapparat in Gefrierbeutel.

Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall morgen eine schöne trockene Runde.

@ahara: ....dauert noch ein weilchen !


Gruß 
Surfbiker


----------



## Stemmel (22. August 2006)

"Fahrenkrug"

Dienstags ist dort Ruhetag. Wir sollten das noch vor unserem Urlaub in Angriff nehmen. Was haltet Ihr vom 08.09. oder 09.09.? Manni und ich sind am Wochenende mit unserem Besuch dort. Dann werden wir mal nähere Einzelheiten erkunden. 

Weiteres an dieser Stelle. 

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (22. August 2006)

Moin!
Letztes Wochenende waren Cristina, Simon, Martin und ich im Harz. Am Samstag sind Martin iund ich um 06.00 Uhr zuerst nach Braunscweig gefahren um uns dort mit Cristina und Simon zu treffen. Wir sind dann mit 3 Freunden von Cristina  in Richtung Elm aufgebrochen um die dortigen Trails zu fahren. Traumhaftes Wetter und schöne Trails haben wir erlebt, den einen (Manni) und anderen (Martin) Sturz eingeschlossen. nach 60 Km und gut 580 Hm sind wir dann in die Hütte des Hüttenvereins Oderbrück (in welchem Cristina Mitglied ist) gefahren. Dort haben wir kurz verpflegt und sind dann noch Cristinas kleine Hausrunde gefahren. Nach der Runde haben wir es uns dann in der Hütte gemütlich gemacht und haben die Tour auf den Brocken für den nächsten Tag geplant. Simon, Martin und ich sind dort zum ersten mal hinaufgefahren, Cristina hatte für uns eine SUPER Route augesucht. Bei bedeckem Himmel sind wir dann am Sonntag auf den Brocken gefahren. Die Namen der Wege und Trails dorthin weiss ich zwar nicht mehr, nur eins ist sicher: das war eine der schönsten Touren die ich je gefahren bin.

Auf dem Brocken haben wir uns mit Hefeklößen und heissen Pflaumen (Simon zusätzlich mit Jägerschnitzel-Pommes!!!!!) gestärkt um dann die Abfahrt anzutreten. Pünktlich zu diesem Ereignis begann es Sintflutartig zu regnen, das tat der Freude aber keinen Abbruch.

Zurück in Oderbrück haben wir dann die Hütte gereinigt, nochmal was gegessen und sind dann zurück in die Heimat gefahren. 

Fazit also: Wir hatten ein tolles Mountainbike - Wochenende!!

Danke nochmals an Cristina, die alles toll organisiert hatte und uns durch den Harz geführt hat. 

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder zum neidisch werden für die Daheimgebliebenen.



Die Braunschweiger Runde



Auf dem Weg zum Brocken



Endlich oben!
P.S. Das wollen wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen!


----------



## ahara (22. August 2006)

@Stemmel: den Samstag würde es mir besser passen...

@manni: Ganz großer Neidfaktor...tolle Fotos


----------



## Manni1599 (23. August 2006)

Moin!

Ich setzte für heute mal eine kleine Runde ins LMB, ist natürlich Wetterabhängig, bei strömendem Regen lieber nicht, hatte ich schon am WE bei der Abfahrt vom Brocken. Strecke können wir ja "vor Ort" bestimmen. 

Also mal fleißig anmelden. 

Manni


----------



## biker_tom (24. August 2006)

Moin,

mal kurzes Statement zu meinem Knie, es könnte eventuell doch wieder was am Meniskus sein, also muß ich erstmal wieder zum Chirugen, der das gemacht hat und dann wieder in die Röhre zwecks MRT und dann gibs genaueres, und solange werde ich wohl aussetzen, obwohl das fahren ansich nicht das schlimmste ist, aber der Tag danach, da kann ich dann fast nicht laufen, so schmerzhaft...

Und das Wochenende 8/9.09 ist bei uns auch noch "frei"

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## piselli (25. August 2006)

hallo an die escheburger runde. werde mich demnächst auch mal anschliessen(wenn es passt).wohne in bergedorf und fahre meist allein( bergedorf, börnsen und dann richtung sachsenwald). bin ansonsten mit dem rennrad unterwegs. gruß piselli


----------



## gnss (25. August 2006)

sehr gut 

mittwoch:



es geht nicht ohne platten


----------



## Stemmel (28. August 2006)

"Fahrenkrug" 
hat sich für September/Oktober leider erledigt. Dort ist wegen Urlaub geschlossen bzw. Manni und ich sind auf Urlaub.  Hat sonst noch jemand eine andere Idee wo wir uns treffen könnten? 

@Cristina
Wir waren gestern wieder früh zurück, allerdings naß bis auf die Haut. Wir haben das Gewitter so richtig mitgenommen. Insofern war an ein Kommen unsererseits nicht mehr zu denken. Uns stand der Sinn mehr nach einer heißen Dusche und nach einem Sofanachmittag.  

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass das Wetter jetzt endlich mal besser wird, damit auch das biken wieder Spaß macht!  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (28. August 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hat sonst noch jemand eine andere Idee wo wir uns treffen könnten?



wie wäre es mit dem Italiener bei mir um die Ecke?


----------



## gnss (28. August 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> @Cristina



cristina kann das nicht lesen, außer sie hat mittlerweile ihr modem in betrieb genommen. 

das mit dem fahrenkrug ist schade.  in den vierlanden gibt es recht viele ähnliche gaststätten, man müßte nur wissen welche davon gut ist.


----------



## Manni1599 (29. August 2006)

Moin!

Am Mittwoch soll das Wetter ja einigermaßen trocken sein, ich setzte mal einen Termin ins LMB.  

So denn,
Manni


----------



## ahara (29. August 2006)

wenn's Wetter trocken ist, bin ich dabei 
Trage mich mal unter Vorbehalt ein...


----------



## gnss (29. August 2006)

wird langsam zeit, dass es trocken wird.


----------



## Cristina (29. August 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> 
> Danke nochmals an Cristina, die alles toll organisiert hatte und uns durch den Harz geführt hat.
> ...




Hallo Manni,
bin wieder im Netz...
Schön das es euch gefallen hat, können wir öfters mal ins Auge fassen .

Bezüglich des WE zum Klönschnacken würde mir eher der 09.09. zusagen, am 08.09 bin ich mal wieder in BS.

Wer hat denn da nicht aufgegessen.... 

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (30. August 2006)

*"Klönschnack"* 
So wie ich es herauslese, ist der 09.09. der Tag, der am besten paßt.  Wenn die, die letztes Mal mit zum grillen waren, diesmal auch wieder kommen, sind wir 10 Leute. Wenn vielleicht noch *surfbiker* und *piselli* kommen, dann sind wir zu zwölft (Info an die beiden: Diese Treffen sind "mit Anhang". Wenn ihr also jeweils zu zweit kommt, dann bitte kurze Info, damit der Tisch dementsprechend reserviert werden kann. Danke.). Wenn keiner einen anderen Vorschlag hat, wollen wir dann den Italiener in Escheburg nehmen? Zeitvorschlag: 19.00 Uhr. 

*@Beppo*
Lange nichts von Dir gelesen. Trotzdem gehe ich davon aus, dass Du auch kommst...???... 

Daggi


----------



## ahara (30. August 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> ... 09.09. ... Zeitvorschlag: 19.00 Uhr.
> Daggi


 *Bin dabei!*


----------



## Stemmel (30. August 2006)

@ahara
Super!  Dann sind wir mindestens schon zu dritt. Kannst Du Dich bitte (wegen des kurzen Weges ) um einen Tisch beim Italiener kümmern? 

Daggi 

die Euch für nachher trockenes Wetter wünscht. Wenn ich hier so aus dem 14. Stock meines Büros schaue kann ich nur sagen OH OH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. August 2006)

Wir sind doch nicht aus Zucker. Oder doch?


----------



## Cristina (30. August 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> *"Klönschnack"*
> So wie ich es herauslese, ist der 09.09. der Tag, der am besten paßt.  Wenn die, die letztes Mal mit zum grillen waren, diesmal auch wieder kommen, sind wir 10 Leute. Wenn vielleicht noch *surfbiker* und *piselli* kommen, dann sind wir zu zwölft (Info an die beiden: Diese Treffen sind "mit Anhang". Wenn ihr also jeweils zu zweit kommt, dann bitte kurze Info, damit der Tisch dementsprechend reserviert werden kann. Danke.). Wenn keiner einen anderen Vorschlag hat, wollen wir dann den Italiener in Escheburg nehmen? Zeitvorschlag: 19.00 Uhr.
> 
> 
> Daggi




Hallo Daggi,

es gibt Richtung Bergedorf am Ortseingang ein Italiener, der sehr gut sein soll !! gib mir bis Morgen Zeit um herrauszufinden wie er sich nennt.
Der Italiener bei uns um die Ecke kann auf jeden Fall getoppt werden.

@ gnss
Auch wenn Einige von uns nicht aus Zucker sind werden sie so nicht allzu naß  

Um 19:00 Uhr ist okay und wir sind zu Zweit.

Cristina


----------



## Cristina (30. August 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> cristina kann das nicht lesen, außer sie hat mittlerweile ihr modem in betrieb genommen.
> 
> 
> >


----------



## ahara (30. August 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt Richtung Bergedorf am Ortseingang ein Italiener, der sehr gut sein soll !! gib mir bis Morgen Zeit um herrauszufinden wie er sich nennt.
> Der Italiener bei uns um die Ecke kann auf jeden Fall getoppt werden.



Ich weiß welchen du meinst. Es ist der Italiener an der Ecke zur Autobahnzufahrt Curslack.. Der Name fällt mir aber gerade nicht ein   jaja...das Alter   Die Küche dort soll ganz gut sein...


@manni + gnss: Bin wohlsweislich heute vormittag eine Straßenrunde gefahren, so dass ihr auf die Rennschnecke nicht zu warten braucht. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## gnss (30. August 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß welchen du meinst. Es ist der Italiener an der Ecke zur Autobahnzufahrt Curslack.. Der Name fällt mir aber gerade nicht ein   jaja...das Alter   Die Küche dort soll ganz gut sein...



www.hotel-mediterran.de


----------



## Manni1599 (31. August 2006)

Moin!

Na, hat ja super geklappt mit unserer Runde gestern Abend! 
1,5 Stunden vom Freihafen bis Escheburg!    

Na ja, Martin kennt ja alle Trails, er hat sich bestimmt nicht gelangweilt.

Cristina und ich sind dann um 19.15 Uhr noch eine kleine Runde gefahren und wir waren gegen 20.30 Uhr wieder zu Hause.
Beim nächsten mal klappt das hoffentlich wieder besser. 

So denn,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (31. August 2006)

Hallo Mädels,

Es ist nun soweit am Dienstag startet das erste Biken 
*"for Girls only" .*

Zur Zeit sind wir zu Dritt: Andrea, Dagmar und ich

Es ist an alle Mädels gerichtet die schon fahren oder es mal versuchen wollen.
Es wird ein gemäßigtes Tempo gefahren (und das meine ich auch so) und es wird viel Wert auf Techniktraining gelegt.

*Ziel* ist es in erster Linie die Kondition und die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und die 55 Runde der Cyclassics im Sommer  .

*Ort: * Turnhalle in Escheburg
*Termin: * immer Dienstags evtl. 17:00 Uhr oder 18:00 Uhr

@ An alle Boys
keine Sorge wir werden weiterhin mit euch Biken, vielleicht dann mit mehr Fun

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> www.hotel-mediterran.de



DAS liest sich doch gut!  

Dann hoffen wir jetzt noch auf viele "Mit-Klönschnacker". Also meldet Euch zahlreich bis zum 04.09.06, damit ich dann eine entsprechende Tischreservierung vornehmen kann!   

Daggi


----------



## ahara (31. August 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin! Na, hat ja super geklappt mit unserer Runde gestern Abend! 1,5 Stunden vom Freihafen bis Escheburg!
> Na ja, Martin kennt ja alle Trails, er hat sich bestimmt nicht gelangweilt.
> Cristina und ich sind dann um 19.15 Uhr noch eine kleine Runde gefahren und wir waren gegen 20.30 Uhr wieder zu Hause.
> Beim nächsten mal klappt das hoffentlich wieder besser.


...ja, ich war nämlich auch noch oben...Von Martin keine Spur...  



			
				cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nun soweit am Dienstag startet das erste Biken
> "for Girls only" .
> Zur Zeit sind wir zu Dritt: Andrea, Dagmar und ich
> Es ist an alle Mädels gerichtet die schon fahren oder es mal versuchen wollen.
> ...


...das hört sich *SUPER* an   Freue mich schon!! Könnten wir den Termin langfristig auf Mittwoch oder Donnerstag verlegen??



			
				stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> ...damit ich dann eine entsprechende Tischreservierung vornehmen kann!


..brauchst du dich nicht drum zu kümmern, das macht Cristina.
Beppo kann nicht kommen! Der fährt in den Harz...


----------



## gnss (31. August 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja, ich war nämlich auch noch oben...Von Martin keine Spur...



Nachdem Manni mich unterwegs angerufen hat habe ich mir Zeit gelassen und auf dem Weg nach Escheburg den einen oder anderen Trail genommen, so dass ich erst um 18:10 da war. Danach eine kleine Runde durch die Dalbekschlucht, aber um 18:40 war immer noch niemand da, auch nicht Mannis Auto, also bin ich mit ein paar Umwegen wie Börnsen, Wohltorf und Reinbek wieder heim.



			
				Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, hat ja super geklappt mit unserer Runde gestern Abend!
> 1,5 Stunden vom Freihafen bis Escheburg!



Die Stauprobleme werden bald gelöst sein: http://www.paperholic.com/weblog/2006/03/fliegendes-auto-bald-serienreif/ 

Am Wochenende sollen die Temperaturen wieder über 20° C klettern, wie wär's?


----------



## Manni1599 (31. August 2006)

gnss.



Die Stauprobleme werden bald gelöst sein: [url schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.paperholic.com/weblog/2006/03/fliegendes-auto-bald-serienreif/[/url]
> *Wie findet man solche Sachen bloß? *
> 
> Am Wochenende sollen die Temperaturen wieder über 20° C klettern, wie wär's?



Wenn es Wettertechnisch einigermaßen geht, bin ich gerne dabei, kann aber nur Samstag, am Sonntag gehen Daggi und ich zum "Tag der Legenden" ins Stadion neben dem Wal-Markt St. Pauli.(Hoffentlich fange ich mir dort keine Zecken ein.... )

Am Samstag auch gerne mal eine längere Runde. 

So denn,
Manni


----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich fange ich mir dort keine Zecken ein.... )



He he, mal keine komischen Bemerkungen!  Im Wald ist die Gefahr größer. 

Das Stadion heißt _Millerntorstadion _(nur für die Zugereisten, die Hamburger Kult nicht kennen).  

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (31. August 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> He he, mal keine komischen Bemerkungen!  Im Wald ist die Gefahr größer.
> 
> Das Stadion heißt _Millerntorstadion _(nur für die Zugereisten, die Hamburger Kult nicht kennen).
> 
> Daggi



Ich weiss wie das Stadion heißt, ich finde "Stadion am Wal - Markt St. Pauli" aber irgendwie passender..... 

Vielleicht wird es aber auch bald in "Leicht Baufälliges Stadion eines nicht allzu erfolgreichen Hamburger Regionalligavereins" umgetauft...


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss wie das Stadion heißt, ich finde "Stadion am Wal - Markt St. Pauli" aber irgendwie passender.....
> 
> Vielleicht wird es aber auch bald in "Leicht Baufälliges Stadion eines nicht allzu erfolgreichen Hamburger Regionalligavereins" umgetauft...



Spielt da "Euch Uwe" auch mit  oder ist der wirklich nur eine Legende


----------



## Manni1599 (31. August 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Spielt da "Euch Uwe" auch mit  oder ist der wirklich nur eine Legende



Ich sach ma, da sach ich ma...

Ja, uns Uwe soll auch dabei sein.

Bin mal gespannt wie das wird, werde zum ersten mal dort sein.


----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss wie das Stadion heißt, ich finde "Stadion am Wal - Markt St. Pauli" aber irgendwie passender.....
> 
> Vielleicht wird es aber auch bald in "Leicht Baufälliges Stadion eines nicht allzu erfolgreichen Hamburger Regionalligavereins" umgetauft...



Wie war das noch? Welcher Verein spielt in dem Stadion "an der Müllverbrennungsanlage"????  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (31. August 2006)

Moin zusammen,

So war heute morgen Beim doc wegen dem Knie, und da ist nichst "kaputt" nur kann es sein das ich dor hin und wieder schmerzen habe, nach dem Motto "Das ist ja nicht mehr neu"! Muß jetzt nur noch meine Muskelkatzen vom Umziehen wegbekommen und dann fahr ich auch wieder, unter der Vorraussetztung, das es nicht in Strömen regnet....

Und das mit dem 9.Sept. kläre ich mit Monika und sage dann bescheid...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## piselli (31. August 2006)

hotel mediterran ist eigentlich sehr gut wenn die nicht grad streß haben. werde versuchen mich dem essen anzuschliessen(wo auch immer), kann aber erst nächste woche bescheid geben. gruß piselli
ps: fahre wohl morgen vormittag ne kleine runde: sternwarte, börnsen, dalkekschlucht und mal sehen


----------



## gnss (31. August 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag auch gerne mal eine längere Runde.



Hoffentlich wird das Wetter gut, wann wollen wir denn los? 

Und nur weil hier von einer längeren Runde gesprochen wird ist das noch lange kein Grund nicht mitzufahren. 





			
				piselli schrieb:
			
		

> ps: fahre wohl morgen vormittag ne kleine runde: sternwarte, börnsen, dalkekschlucht und mal sehen



Uhrzeit?


----------



## ahara (31. August 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Und nur weil hier von einer längeren Runde gesprochen wird ist das noch lange kein Grund nicht mitzufahren.



...hihi 

habe am WE leider keine Zeit für eine längere Runde (Kiddy-WE)


----------



## piselli (1. September 2006)

Uhrzeit?[/QUOTE]
bin schon wieder zurück, habe es zu spät gelesen.
piselli


----------



## GFreude (1. September 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es Wettertechnisch einigermaßen geht, bin ich gerne dabei, kann aber nur Samstag, am Sonntag ...
> Manni



Wann soll es denn am Samstag losgehen (Zeit)? Wenn es geht nicht zu früh, dann schaffe ich noch die Wochenendeinkäufe und den Hausputz. Habe derzeit genug vom Joggen und würde mich bei passenden Wetter gerne anschließen.

Italiener? Hat Daggi mich bzw. uns mitgerechnet? Am 08.09. wäre OK. Ob Anja mit kommt, weiß ich noch nicht. Freue mich schon drauf mit Martin mal wieder ein Bierchen zu zischen.

Dann - hoffentlich bis Samstag! 

Günther


----------



## Manni1599 (1. September 2006)

Moin!

Wie wäre es am Samstag um 12.30 Uhr? Meldet euch mal, ich poste mal so im LMB. 

Ich fahre in (fast) jedem Fall, es sei denn, it's raining Cats and Dogs.

*@GFreude*:  Günni, natürlich seid ihr beide mit eingerechnet, Tisch ist schon reserviert, *ABER: am 09.09.2009, also SAMSTAG, 19.00 Uhr!!*
Ausreden werden kategorisch abgelehnt, ein Nein ist nicht akzeptabel! 

Bis morgen,

Manni
(Brockenbezwinger)


----------



## gnss (1. September 2006)

die uhrzeit ist mir egal, 12:30 passt.

wie bekomme ich diese blöden sram-kettenschlösser auf? oder geht das nicht mit einer hand?


----------



## John Rico (1. September 2006)

Mit einer Hand ist schwierig, geht aber auch.
Du musst die von der Seite in der Mitte zusammendrücken, nur zusammenschieben reicht nicht.

Erzählt mir doch mal, wo ihr euch genau trefft? Vielleicht schau ich mir morgen mal euer Revier an, die Uhrzeit ist ja trotz Anreise human.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (1. September 2006)

Hätte man mir das mit dem Zusammendrücken vorher gesagt... jetzt habe ich die Schlösser mit der Wasserpumpenzangenmethode aufbekommen. 


http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&z=17&ll=53.47209,10.312182&spn=0.004738,0.010064&om=1
Am Soll heißt die Straße, ruf falls du kommst vorher an, dann sammel ich dich irgendwo am Bahnhof ein oder sonstwo, falls du per Rad anreist.


----------



## GFreude (2. September 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es am Samstag um 12.30 Uhr? Meldet euch mal, ich poste mal so im LMB.



Habe mich als Mitfahrer eingetragen. Weiß aber noch nicht genau, ob ich es schaffe. Falls ich nicht da bin, fahrt los.

Samstag beim Italiener ist OK.

Günther


----------



## gnss (2. September 2006)

Lass dir Zeit, Svens Bahn ist heute sehr pünktlich, hat bestimmt wieder jemand seinen Koffer vergessen.


----------



## gnss (2. September 2006)

Auf dem Fuchsberg



Kaffee und Kuchen beim Halsabschn... ähm Italiener



Mitesser

Tolel Runde, ist für morgen noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?


----------



## John Rico (3. September 2006)

Sooo, bevor ich gleich ins Bettchen hüpfe, melde ich mich auch noch mal!

Erstmal vielen Dank fürs (lange) warten, mussten diese blöden Bauarbeiter auch ausgerechnet dann das Stromkabel durchhacken, als ich unterwegs war.  
War ne richtige schöne Premieren-Tour für mich, auch wenn ich heute nicht mit kanppen 70 km geplant hatte.
Aber das Stück Sahnetorte zwischendurch brachte nochmal einen kleinen Energieschub, so dass ich's recht gut überstanden habe.
Konnte vor dem Einkaufen sogar noch duschen, war also alles wunderbar!  

Werde sicher mal wieder mitkommen, dann hoffentlich ohne Zugpanne (und die Treppe fahr ich nächstes Mal auch langsam runter...)
Also nochmal danke für die sehr nette Runde und an gnss + Beppo fürs guiden, mal mal angenehm sich nicht um die Strecke kümmern zu müssen!

Bis denne
Sven


----------



## Surfbiker (3. September 2006)

Hallo Ihr Biker alle zusammen !!!

vielen Dank an Euch für die Einladung mit Anhang zum Italiener, leider ist bei mir zur Zeit sehr viel privates wieder auf dem Zettel (Ahara weiß glaube ich Bescheid ). 
Ich werde Euch aber weiter beobachten und so bald es mir gelingt werde ich irgendwie zu Euch stoßen um mit euch mal ne Runde zu treten, immer alleine Fahren ist irgendwann echt langweilig.


Gruß an alle vom surfbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (4. September 2006)

Moin,

wollte nur unser Erscheinen am Samstag 09.09.06 beim Italiener auch ankündigen....

Gruß
Thomas

Mal sehen wann ich wieder fahre, habe  etwas bammel wegen dem Knie, abwohl der Doc sagt es wäre nix....


----------



## gnss (4. September 2006)

Hat jemand den Überblick?

Günther, Anja, Manni, Daggi, Andrea, Cristina, Simon, Tom, Monika, ich?


----------



## ahara (4. September 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mal sehen wann ich wieder fahre, habe  etwas bammel wegen dem Knie, abwohl der Doc sagt es wäre nix....



Radfahren ist gesund, sofern man aus den Klickies kommt   
Also los! Sowie das Wetter auf "trocken" steht, fahren wir wieder...


----------



## ahara (4. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand den Überblick?Günther, Anja, Manni, Daggi, Andrea, Cristina, Simon, Tom, Monika,ich?



Das müssten soweit alle sein...


----------



## Cristina (4. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand den Überblick?
> 
> Günther, Anja, Manni, Daggi, Andrea, Cristina, Simon, Tom, Monika, ich?



Ein Tisch ist für 12 Personen reserviert, wenn noch Jemand dazu kommt ....

@John Rico
Wenn du Lust und Zeit findest....

Cristina


----------



## John Rico (4. September 2006)

Wow, gerade das erste Mal bei euch mitgefahren und schon werde ich zum "Insider-Treffen" eingeladen!  

Das wäre kommenden Samstag Abend, richtig?
Lust auf jeden Fall, ich weiß nur noch nicht genau, ob ich es schaffe.
Wäre es OK, wenn ich mich Freitag melde und zu- oder absage?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ahara (4. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, gerade das erste Mal bei euch mitgefahren und schon werde ich zum "Insider-Treffen" eingeladen!


Dafür musst du aber einen ausgeben    Ach nee...bist ja armer Studi


----------



## Cristina (4. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, gerade das erste Mal bei euch mitgefahren und schon werde ich zum "Insider-Treffen" eingeladen!
> 
> Gruß
> Sven




Für die nette Runde in den HaBe´s  

Cristina


----------



## GFreude (4. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand den Überblick?
> Günther, Anja, Manni, Daggi, Andrea, Cristina, Simon, Tom, Monika, ich?



N'Abend, 

Anja kann leider nicht mit kommen Ich komme aber alleine. Ich kann Martin beim Biertrinken ja nicht im Stich lassen  

Bis Samstag!

Den Mädels morgen viel Spaß beim Biken und das die Knochen heile bleiben (ahara?!  )
Günni


----------



## ahara (4. September 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Den Mädels morgen viel Spaß beim Biken und das die Knochen heile bleiben (ahara?!  )Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (4. September 2006)

Moin Moin,

@Sven: es waren 639hm auf etwa 80Km, noch ausbaufähig 

@all: ich habe am Samstag keine Zeit, wünsche Euch aber allen viel Spaß beim Klönschnack  und so...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## John Rico (4. September 2006)

@Beppo: Da ich "nur" 68 km auf der Uhr hatte, war meine Schätzung mit 600 HM ja nicht schlecht!  

@ahara: Genau, bitte Rücksicht auf die armen Studenten! 

@Christina: Und ich dachte schon, die Tour war nicht wirklich nett für dich, schließlich habe(n) wir / ich dich ganz schön gescheucht.
Da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt!  


Ich hoffe es klappt Samstag bei mir, wird bestimmt lustig!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## biker_tom (5. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Radfahren ist gesund, sofern man aus den Klickies kommt
> Also los! Sowie das Wetter auf "trocken" steht, fahren wir wieder...



Moin,

naja, ahbe irgendwie das Problem, das ich mit den Klickies von Ritchi nicht aus den Pedalen von Shimano rauskomme und auch die Bewegungsfreiheit mit den neuen Schuhen weniger ist... eventuel die Stelle für die Klickies enger, auf alle Fälle wieder neu einstellen muß...

Werde es auf alle Fälle noch versuchen diese Woche zu fahren, muß ja mal vermehrt ins Fernstudium hauen....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gnss (5. September 2006)

Ist am Donnerstag jemand für eine Runde zu begeistern?


----------



## Manni1599 (5. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Ist am Donnerstag jemand für eine Runde zu begeistern?



 Au Ja!

 Habe übrigens ab Donnerstag Urlaub


----------



## gnss (5. September 2006)

Sehr gut, wann und wie lange ist mir egal, schreib einfach wann du los willst.


----------



## Cristina (6. September 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe übrigens ab Donnerstag Urlaub




Angeber....


----------



## Manni1599 (6. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut, wann und wie lange ist mir egal, schreib einfach wann du los willst.



Moin!

 Hab ganz vergessen das ich um 17.30 Uhr in Berne einen Arzttermin habe. Kann also nur bis max. 15.30 Uhr.

Vielleicht so ab 12.00 Uhr?

Manni


----------



## gnss (6. September 2006)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (7. September 2006)

scheißregen, immerhin soll es nachher aufhören.


----------



## ahara (7. September 2006)

Hoffentlich, denn wir Mädels wollen ja heute noch raus...


----------



## gnss (8. September 2006)

freitag eine runde wenn ja wann?


----------



## Beppo (8. September 2006)

Moin Moin,
ich wünschen Euch allen beim Klönschnack viel Spaß 

Sodenn,
Gruß Beppo


----------



## John Rico (8. September 2006)

Ich muss wg. morgen leider absagen, wird bei mir nichts.  
Schade, wär gerne dabei gewesen, wird bestimmt nett.

Naja, wünsche euch viel Spaß und dann bis demnächst auf dem Bike!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (9. September 2006)

Moin,

gibt es für heute Abend noch 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit für den kleinen Günni  zum Italiener? Würde gern das Abendmahl mit ein bis zwei Gläschen Wein genießen und weiß noch nicht, ob Anja rechtzeitig wieder da ist, um mich abzusetzen. Oder fährt jemand in die Richtung mit dem Bus?

Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. September 2006)

Am besten du rufst die Leute an, denn ich glaube nicht, dass sie Zeit haben hier reinzugucken.


----------



## gnss (10. September 2006)

sonntag 10.09.06 13 uhr.


----------



## ahara (10. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag 10.09.06 13 uhr.



Bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Ist ja super Wetter...


----------



## GFreude (10. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Ist ja super Wetter...



Will mich ja nicht drücken, obwohl das eine oder andere Gläschen Wein oder Bier nicht gut gewesen sein kann.

Also bis 13 Uhr.


----------



## gnss (10. September 2006)

wer saufen kann kann auch radfahren oder so. 

bis gleich.


----------



## ahara (10. September 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Will mich ja nicht drücken, obwohl das eine oder andere Gläschen Wein oder Bier nicht gut gewesen sein kann.
> 
> Also bis 13 Uhr.


----------



## biker_tom (12. September 2006)

Moin,

war ein netter Abend am Samstag. Wie lang habt ihr denn gezaubert? Wie waren ja am Sonntag an der Ostsee bei einer Bekannten, und ich habe gefrohren wie ein Schneider, hatte keine Jacke mit... da waren es ja nur 19 Grad und das in der Sonne und was ganz wichtig war, an einer Windgeschützten Stelle, also in den Strandkorb war nicht.....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (12. September 2006)

Ja, war mal wieder richtig schön...Das nächste ist ja dann die Weihnachtsfeier, gell??
Waren auch nicht mehr soooo lange dort...  Einige sind noch weitergezogen   

Cristina und ich fahren heute. Willste mit? 17 Uhr an der Sporthalle...

@gnss: Und was ist mit dir??


----------



## gnss (12. September 2006)

das heißt doch girls only, ich werde nachher in die habes fahren. viel spaß und geniesst das wetter.


----------



## ahara (12. September 2006)

Ach ja... hoffentlich verfahren wir uns nicht  

Viel Spaß in Harburg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (12. September 2006)

Würde am Samstag so gegen 14:00 Uhr eine längere Tour in Angriff nehmen.
Gerne in den Habe´s, möchte Jemand mit ?
Möchte Jemand mit - ist gut, alleine werde ich mich unendlich verfahren. ..

opfert sich wer  ?

Cristina


----------



## gnss (12. September 2006)

Leider ist mein nächster Samstag komplett verplant. Wie wäre es mit Freitag Nachmittag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Cristina (12. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist mein nächster Samstag komplett verplant. Wie wäre es mit Freitag Nachmittag oder Sonntag?




Freitag muß ich bis in die Puppen arbeiten.
Das mit Sonntag muß ich wohl noch mit Junior abstimmen, ob er biken möchte, da ja Sonntag eigentlich unser Familientag ist.
Morgen mehr...
Wann würdest du fahren wollen und wo ?


----------



## gnss (12. September 2006)

Wann ist mir egal, du möchtest in die Habes?


----------



## Cristina (12. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Wann ist mir egal, du möchtest in die Habes?




Ja, einer meiner ersten Ausfahrten hier im Norden war in die Harburger Berge.
War beeindruckt nachdem ich vorher in Escheburg und Umgebung gefahren bin.
Die Tour war etwas anstrengend, aber die Abfahrten entschädigen für die anstrengenden Passagen berghoch.
Kann mit der Dienstag Runde in den Habe´s noch nicht mithalten, aber auch das wird.
Einmal in die Habe´s am Sonntag möglichst nicht so spät, 11:00 Uhr ?
Wer hat noch Lust und Zeit ?

Cristina


----------



## John Rico (12. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour war etwas anstrengend, aber die Abfahrten entschädigen für die anstrengenden Passagen berghoch.
> Kann mit der Dienstag Runde in den Habe´s noch nicht mithalten, aber auch das wird.
> Cristina


Dabei hast du dich doch wacker geschlagen (falls du "die" Tour meinst)!
Und da du mittlerweile wahrscheinlich wieder im Training bist, sollte auch der Dienstag kein großes Problem mehr sein.
Frag doch mal Martin, ob es wirklich (noch) nicht reicht.

Naja, bin am WE auf jeden Fall in den HaBe's unterwegs, hab aber noch nichts genaues geplant.
Wenns passt spiele ich auch gerne den Guide, muss ich ja eh immer.  

Vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja nächstes WE!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (12. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal in die Habe´s am Sonntag möglichst nicht so spät, 11:00 Uhr ?



Meinetwegen auch früher, aber klär das erstmal mit Junior ab, dann setzen wir einen Termin ins LMB und es werden sich sicher noch Mitfahrer finden.


----------



## ahara (13. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> ... und es werden sich sicher noch Mitfahrer finden.



Schade, die Habe's sind leider noch nichts für mich...


----------



## GFreude (13. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, die Habe's sind leider noch nichts für mich...



Wieso??? Als Berziege (-Zicke ) machst du das doch schon ganz gut. Bergrunter einfach nur laufen lassen und den Allerwertesten schön hinter den Sattel bringen 

Noch ein klein bißchen Übung und dir macht eine Abfahrt schon nichts mehr aus. Trau Dich! Du hast doch vor der Tür genügend Möglichkeiten zu trainieren. 

Am WE kann ich leider nicht (Kiddy's Day) sonst würde ich in den HaBe's gern mitfahren.

Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (13. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, war mal wieder richtig schön...Das nächste ist ja dann die Weihnachtsfeier, gell??
> Waren auch nicht mehr soooo lange dort...  Einige sind noch weitergezogen
> 
> Cristina und ich fahren heute. Willste mit? 17 Uhr an der Sporthalle...
> ...




Hallo Andrea, zuspät gelesen. War gestern auch mit Monika in der stadt verabredet, mußte ein paar dinge erledigen. Und momentan wieder in einem Tief hänge....

Und morgen auch nicht fahren kann, Vorstellungsgespräch in Hannover, und ab Freitag nachmittag dann in BS, bei den Schwiedereltern.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## GFreude (13. September 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädel,

wer kennt sich mit Dämpfern aus? Habe ein Angebot für einen neuen Rahmen entweder mit Rock Shox Pearl 3.3 oder DT Swiss 210. Preis inkl. Rahmen bleibt gleich. Welcher ist der bessere Dämpfer? Andere Dämpfer können nicht gewählt werden.

Vielen Dank

Günni


----------



## gnss (13. September 2006)

Frag mal oben im Technikforum, da wird sich sicher jemand auskennen.


----------



## Cristina (13. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Meinetwegen auch früher, aber klär das erstmal mit Junior ab, dann setzen wir einen Termin ins LMB und es werden sich sicher noch Mitfahrer finden.



Geht klar, Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr damit man noch in Ruhe sein Sonntagei genießen kann .
Können wir uns in Harburg am S-Bahnhof treffen um 11:00 Uhr ?

Cristina


----------



## Cristina (13. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei hast du dich doch wacker geschlagen (falls du "die" Tour meinst)!
> Und da du mittlerweile wahrscheinlich wieder im Training bist, sollte auch der Dienstag kein großes Problem mehr sein.
> Frag doch mal Martin, ob es wirklich (noch) nicht reicht.



 Reicht noch nicht 





			
				John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, bin am WE auf jeden Fall in den HaBe's unterwegs, hab aber noch nichts genaues geplant.
> Wenns passt spiele ich auch gerne den Guide, muss ich ja eh immer.
> Sven




dann stell dich auf eine langsame und gemütliche Tour ein  

Cristina


----------



## gnss (13. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Geht klar, Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr damit man noch in Ruhe sein Sonntagei genießen kann .
> Können wir uns in Harburg am S-Bahnhof treffen um 11:00 Uhr ?



Ja.

Hat dein Auto nicht Navi? Dann könnte ich die Adresse von der Kärntner Hütte raussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (13. September 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs und Mädel,
> 
> wer kennt sich mit Dämpfern aus? Habe ein Angebot für einen neuen Rahmen entweder mit Rock Shox Pearl 3.3 oder DT Swiss 210. Preis inkl. Rahmen bleibt gleich. Welcher ist der bessere Dämpfer?


Ich kenn mich zwar nicht gut aus, aber DT Dämpfer gelten generell als Sorglos-Dämpfer.
Und auch wenn das nicht sooo viel aussagt, aber in der letzten Mountainbike im Test haben die drei DT auch gut abgeschnitten.
Ansonsten mal im TechTalk suchen, da findest du bestimmt was.
Was soll's denn eigentlich für ein Rahmen werden?


Wg. Sonntag melde ich mich nochmal hier bei euch!


----------



## gnss (13. September 2006)

Bestimmt Voitl.


----------



## GFreude (13. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt Voitl.



Yes!!!


----------



## ahara (13. September 2006)

war heute mal alleine los. Richtung Aumühle - Wilde13 - X-Trail. War super. Bin fast alles gefahren   Ab Brücke wusste ich den Weg nicht mehr so richtig und habe bei der Wegfindung einen coolen Singletrail entdeckt  
Ob ich den jedoch wiederfinde  Am Ende hatte ich 39km auf der Uhr.


----------



## hoedsch (13. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Ja.
> 
> Hat dein Auto nicht Navi? Dann könnte ich die Adresse von der Kärntner Hütte raussuchen.



Die Kärntner Hütte hat als Adresse Cuxhavener Str. 55 c, das weiss ich recht genau.
Aber ihr werdet die auch so finden.
Ich bin am Wochenende leider nicht dabei, stattdessen werde ich in München auf einem jährlich wiederkehrenden Fest den Gerstensaft huldigen.  

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## gnss (13. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> war heute mal alleine los. Richtung Aumühle - Wilde13 - X-Trail. War super. Am Ende hatte ich 39km auf der Uhr.



Ich glaube du bist süchtig.  

Viel Spaß auf dem Oktoberfest Clemens.


----------



## Cristina (13. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Ja.
> 
> Hat dein Auto nicht Navi? Dann könnte ich die Adresse von der Kärntner Hütte raussuchen.



Nein mein Auto hat kein Navi,
isch hab nähmlisch kein Auto....


----------



## gnss (13. September 2006)

Kommst du mit dem Auto oder mit der Bahn?


----------



## Cristina (13. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst du mit dem Auto oder mit der Bahn?



geplant war die Anfahrt mit der Bahn, wird aber wieder höchst umständlich.
Ist die Kärntner Hütte weit von der S-Bahn Station entfernt?


----------



## gnss (13. September 2006)

Nein, ich kann zur Abwechslung auch mit der Bahn fahren oder dich kurz vorher S-Heimfeld abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (14. September 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1421


----------



## John Rico (14. September 2006)

Hab grad festgestellt, dass es Sonntag so früh bei mir nichts wird.  
Mache Samstag Nacht den Wallringtunnel unsicher, und da werde ich Sonntag nicht um 11:00 Uhr auf dem Bike sitzten oder auch nur aufstehen, wenn ich erst um 5:00 Uhr im Bett bin.

Aber Martin kennt ja auch genug Wege in den HaBe's, und vielleicht treffe ich euch ja später noch, wenn ihr länger unterwegs seid.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## biker_tom (15. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Nein mein Auto hat kein Navi,
> isch hab nähmlisch kein Auto....




Hallo Christina,

hast du dir mal die Unterlagen angeschaut? Beim Roomster gibt es für 100 einen Fahradträger für innen!


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gnss (15. September 2006)

Endlich gibt es zwischen Bergedorf und Geesthacht besser aufgelöste Bilder in Google Earth.


----------



## Cristina (15. September 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christina,
> 
> hast du dir mal die Unterlagen angeschaut? Beim Roomster gibt es für 100 einen Fahradträger für innen!
> 
> ...


Den finde ich aber besonders häslich...
Danke für deine Unterlagen, bin auch schon zum Händler in Geesthacht gegangen.
Werde vorab klären, ob es doch nächstes Jahr mit einem Firmenwagen klappt 

Gruß Cristina


----------



## Cristina (15. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad festgestellt, dass es Sonntag so früh bei mir nichts wird.
> 
> Aber Martin kennt ja auch genug Wege in den HaBe's, und vielleicht treffe ich euch ja später noch, wenn ihr länger unterwegs seid.
> Euch viel Spaß!



Schade...
Werde mich in Martins Hände begeben, womit ich ja keine Probleme habe auch ohne Karte 

Gruß Cristina


----------



## ahara (15. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Schade...
> Werde mich in Martins Hände begeben, womit ich ja keine Probleme habe auch ohne Karte


  bist du sicher???


----------



## Cristina (15. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> bist du sicher???



Ich werde dir dann berichten


----------



## ahara (15. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde dir dann berichten


Wenn du es dann noch kannst...   Nicht, dass am nächsten Tag in der BLÖD-Zeitung geschrieben steht: "Junge Frau von noch jüngerem Mann im Wald ausgesetzt" *hihi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (15. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du es dann noch kannst...   Nicht, dass am nächsten Tag in der BLÖD-Zeitung geschrieben steht: "Junge Frau von noch jüngerem Mann im Wald ausgesetzt" *hihi*




Na dann kann das Training für den nächsten Marathon endlich beginnen, bei meinem Orientierungssinn...


----------



## gnss (17. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Wenn du es dann noch kannst...   Nicht, dass am nächsten Tag in der BLÖD-Zeitung geschrieben steht: "Junge Frau von noch jüngerem Mann im Wald ausgesetzt" *hihi*



Ich muß dich leider enttäuschen, Cristina ist wohlbehalten in Bergedorf angekommen. 

Hoffentlich war es nicht allzuschlimm, vor allem dass ich mich auf dem Rückweg bei der letzten Teiletappe um 5 km verschätzt habe, nach Karte sind es 17 statt 12 km gewesen.


----------



## Cristina (18. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Hoffentlich war es nicht allzuschlimm, vor allem dass ich mich auf dem Rückweg bei der letzten Teiletappe um 5 km verschätzt habe, nach Karte sind es 17 statt 12 km gewesen.



Auf meinem Tacho waren es insgesamt 73,45 Km als wir in Escheburg angekommen sind + der Hinfahrt Escheburg - Bergedorf.
Also ca 80,00 km und so fühl ich mich Heute auch...
Hat mir unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht ;-)

Cristina


----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

Wie viele Hm habt ihr denn gemacht?
Wart ihr zu zweit oder sind noch andere zu euch gestoßen?


----------



## gnss (18. September 2006)

Das ist ohne Höhenmesser schwer zu sagen, mehr als 600 waren es bestimmt.
Wir waren zu dritt, andere wollten zwar zu uns stoßen, aber wir waren zu spät am Treffpunkt, so dass die schon weg waren.


----------



## biker_tom (18. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Den finde ich aber besonders häslich...
> Danke für deine Unterlagen, bin auch schon zum Händler in Geesthacht gegangen.
> Werde vorab klären, ob es doch nächstes Jahr mit einem Firmenwagen klappt
> 
> Gruß Cristina



Das wäre ja die beste Lösung mit dem Firmen waren, für alle... Er gibt aber bei den Autovermietern noch die Möglichkeit der sog. Langzeitmiete. Da solltest du mal fragen, bevor du wegen Firmenwagen fragt, da kannst du ja dann noch dieses Argument vorbringen!
Was hat er dir denn für ein Angebot gemach in Geesthacht? Uns wollte er damals magere 7% Rabatt geben, und gekauft haben wir dann mit 15% wo anders....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (18. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Auf meinem Tacho waren es insgesamt 73,45 Km als wir in Escheburg angekommen sind + der Hinfahrt Escheburg - Bergedorf.
> Also ca 80,00 km und so fühl ich mich Heute auch...
> Hat mir unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht ;-)
> 
> Cristina



Nicht schlecht, da habt ihr ja ordentlich was geschafft!  
Dann war's ja auch kein Wunder, dass Martin um 14:00 Uhr nicht an der Hütte war, ihr wart doch bestimmt länger unterwegs, oder?

Eure Tour wäre für mich wahrscheinlich genau richtig gewesen, mir ging es gestern Abend nach unserer Tour nicht wirklich gut.
Aber um 11:15 Uhr hab ich noch tief und fest geschlummert, war bei mir mit 14:00 Uhr schon knapp.
Wenn man auch erst um 6:00 Uhr ins Bett kommt ...


----------



## Cristina (18. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, da habt ihr ja ordentlich was geschafft!
> Dann war's ja auch kein Wunder, dass Martin um 14:00 Uhr nicht an der Hütte war, ihr wart doch bestimmt länger unterwegs, oder?



na ja, wir sind mit der S-Bahn hin, zurück sind wir gefahren.
Ich verrat Dir auch nicht unseren Durchnittsgeschwindigkeit


----------



## John Rico (18. September 2006)

Die ist doch völlig egal, solange es Spaß gemacht hat!
Aber dann habt ihr ja 35 km Asphalt "dazugemogelt", na sowas.  
Und unsere D.-Geschw. war für mich gestern eigentlich zu hoch, hatte abends im Kino fast wieder nen Wadenkrampf ...

So, ich werd jetzt mal los und einkaufen, damit mein neues Bike möglichst heute noch fertig wird. *inVorfreudeaufdemStuhlherumrutsch*
Wird langsam auch Zeit!!!


----------



## gnss (18. September 2006)




----------



## Cristina (18. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


>



War da etwa die Sattelstang nicht lang genug ???
Der Rahmen ist wohl hin *tröst*


----------



## gnss (18. September 2006)

Doch die war immer exakt bis zur Markierung rausgezogen.  Ich soll diese Woche einen neuen bekommen, dann habe ich endlich ein sauberes Fahrrad.


----------



## assi rider (18. September 2006)

Kann man reparieren, kostet 10 oder man kennt einen und das ist wie neu (naja fast....)

Bissel die Eloxidschicht abschleifen, schweißen und den Innendurchmesser wieder zurechtfräsen

Wegen so'nem Kratzerle musste jedenfalls nich traurig sein

Schau mal mitte Oberrohr, da fehlten 10 cm im Rahmen, einfach Stückel Rohr reingesetzt-Fertig! Das hält auch seit 2 Jahren, die eine Naht sieht man nicht, is unter der Rahmentasche versteckt


----------



## assi rider (18. September 2006)

War noch mit Garantie?


----------



## gnss (18. September 2006)

Ja ist noch Garantie, den Rahmen wieder herrichten wäre kein Problem, hab da wen in der Familie.


----------



## GFreude (18. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Doch die war immer exakt bis zur Markierung rausgezogen.  Ich soll diese Woche einen neuen bekommen, dann habe ich endlich ein sauberes Fahrrad.



Wie hast du das denn wieder hingekriegt? Du fährst doch gar kein Votec Sei nicht so traurig, denn erstens hast du ja noch ein schwarzes und zweites bekommst du ja wieder einen neuen Rahmen!

Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


>



das hast du doch absichtlich gemacht, damit du nicht putzen musst


----------



## gnss (18. September 2006)

ich hätte auch so nicht geputzt, jedenfalls nicht den rahmen.

mal was anderes: wer von der escheburger truppe hat eigentlich noch kein geländetaugliches licht? oder wollt ihr im winter hallenhalma spielen?


----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> mal was anderes: wer von der escheburger truppe hat eigentlich noch kein geländetaugliches licht? oder wollt ihr im winter hallenhalma spielen?



Ich nicht!!!


----------



## Cristina (18. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> mal was anderes: wer von der escheburger truppe hat eigentlich noch kein geländetaugliches licht? oder wollt ihr im winter hallenhalma spielen?



Hallenhalma nicht unbedingt, aber vielleicht den Termin auf Samstag vormittag verschieben?


----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Hallenhalma nicht unbedingt, aber vielleicht den Termin auf Samstag vormittag verschieben?



Samstag bitte erst ab 14.30Uhr


----------



## GFreude (19. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> mal was anderes: wer von der escheburger truppe hat eigentlich noch kein geländetaugliches licht? oder wollt ihr im winter hallenhalma spielen?



Ich auch noch nicht. Aber Manni wollte mir evtl. eines verkaufen. Hast du vor, dir selbst einen Spot zu bauen (ähnlich Tobi)? Oder warum fragst du? Vielleicht kannst du ja in Serie fertigen. Aber nicht, dass nachher der Rahmen schmilzt.  Mit der entsprechenden Anleitung würde ich es wohl auch noch hinbekommen.


----------



## ahara (19. September 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> ...kannst du ja in Serie fertigen.



@gnss: Super Idee


----------



## biker_tom (19. September 2006)

Moin,

wäre auch interessiert, und eventuell bekäme ich das auch noch gebastelt...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gnss (19. September 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hast du vor, dir selbst einen Spot zu bauen (ähnlich Tobi)? Oder warum fragst du?



Ich habe schon eine Lampe, allerdings kommt sie an Tobis Xenon-Sonne nicht ran.  Die Frage kam bei mir auf, weil es im Wald immer früher dunkel wird, im Moment gegen 19:30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (19. September 2006)

Ab Anfang Okober gehts wieder los!


----------



## biker_tom (19. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich habe schon eine Lampe, allerdings kommt sie an Tobis Xenon-Sonne nicht ran.  Die Frage kam bei mir auf, weil es im Wald immer früher dunkel wird, im Moment gegen 19:30.



Hi Martin,

Hast du deinen selbst gebaut?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## gnss (19. September 2006)

Ja Standardhalogenspot mit Bleiakku nach Joerkys Anleitung. www.joerky.de


----------



## -iolaus- (19. September 2006)

Nicht, daß das noch ein Lampen-Fred wird, aber nun muß ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

Der Reh-Toaster ist zwar gleißend hell (wen wundert es bei einer 35 Watt Xenon Lichtturbine). Und die Vorausfahrenden haben immer einen schön warmen Popo gehabt...   Aber auch laaaaaaange Schatten... 

Ne, mal im Ernst:

Das Ding war zum Alleinefahren super, aber wegen dem am Lenker befestigten Vorschaltgerät etwas unhandlich. Die Lampe ist zwischenzeitlich zur Arbeits- Such- und Wasweißichnoch- Lampe mutiert und fristet ihr Dasein meist im dunklen Kellerregal...

Eine definitv bessere Lösung ist die AHK-Lampe mit 35 Watt IRC (bei kleinerem Akku reichen auch 20 Watt) und Helmbefestigung.
Das Licht der IRC ist super gleichmäßig verteilt und die Helmbefestigung der Lampe ist sehr gut zum Ausleuchten der Strecke hinter der nächsten Kurve einzusetzen. Außerdem kann man bei entgegenkommenden Autofahrern auch mal kurz zur Seite gucken, damit sie wieder was sehen können.

Die Lampe kost ja nix, das einzige, wo man sich noch schlau machen muß, ist der Akku. Da habe ich ein 4x4 Zellen LiIO Akkupack (14,4 V und 9,2 Ah) und Bratbeck-Schaltung, das reicht dicke 


Na dann bis demnächst im dunklen Forst 

Tobi


----------



## GFreude (20. September 2006)

-iolaus- schrieb:


> Eine definitv bessere Lösung ist die AHK-Lampe mit 35 Watt IRC (bei kleinerem Akku reichen auch 20 Watt) und Helmbefestigung.
> Das Licht der IRC ist super gleichmäßig verteilt und die Helmbefestigung der Lampe ist sehr gut zum Ausleuchten der Strecke hinter der nächsten Kurve einzusetzen. Außerdem kann man bei entgegenkommenden Autofahrern auch mal kurz zur Seite gucken, damit sie wieder was sehen können.
> 
> Die Lampe kost ja nix, das einzige, wo man sich noch schlau machen muß, ist der Akku. Da habe ich ein 4x4 Zellen LiIO Akkupack (14,4 V und 9,2 Ah) und Bratbeck-Schaltung, das reicht dicke
> ...



Hi Tobi, 

danke für die Info! 
Ich habe im Netz auch eine Bauanleitung (inkl. Bestellliste) für die Lampe gefunden. Hier ist der Link für alle Interessierten
http://www.joerky.de/mtb/powerlampe/powerlampe.html

Vielleicht fahren wir bei Gelegenheit mal wieder zusammen. Diese Woche wird mein zweites Schwarzes bei VOITL gefertigt und nächste Woche geht der Rahmen dann zum Pulverbeschichten. Danach noch einige Teile an- und umbauen und dann kann es endlich in Ruhe (T5 - knackt mal wieder irgendwo) losgehen.

Bis dahin und danke für die Lampeninfos.

Günni


----------



## gnss (20. September 2006)

Das Wetter soll am Wochenende wieder sehr sommerlich werden, das schreit nach einer Tour. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir erstmal egal, wer möchte mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (20. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll am Wochenende wieder sehr sommerlich werden, das schreit nach einer Tour. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir erstmal egal, wer möchte mitfahren?



Würde gerne am Sonntag, ohne Quengelgeist, der quengelt dann bei Oma  .


----------



## gnss (20. September 2006)

Zeit, Ort?


----------



## ahara (21. September 2006)

Nehmt ihr mich auch mit??


----------



## biker_tom (21. September 2006)

Moin Andrea,

stimmt die Uhrzeit?

Mal ne blöde frage was werdet ihr denn in der kalten Jahreszeit so anziehen? aldi hat nächte Woche warme Sachen.

Gruß
Thomas

PS werde heute oder Morgen Tagsüber mal ne runde drehen.


----------



## gnss (21. September 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne blöde frage was werdet ihr denn in der kalten Jahreszeit so anziehen? aldi hat nächte Woche warme Sachen.



was so im schrank hängt. 

die sachen von feinkost albrecht sind gar nicht mal so übel, jedenfalls die unterhemden, trikots und trägerhosen. nur das sitzpolster taugt nicht viel, aber ansonsten für touren von 2-3 stunden voll geeignet.


----------



## gnss (21. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt ihr mich auch mit??



was für eine frage.


----------



## Cristina (21. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Zeit, Ort?



Ein Vorschlag...
Sonntag 11:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle 
Richtung: Aumühle / Xtrail /Geesthacht / Escheburg 
Tourlänge: ca 5,0 Stunden mit Einkehr 

????


----------



## gnss (21. September 2006)

Über Bergedorfer Gehölz.


----------



## Cristina (21. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Über Bergedorfer Gehölz.



Solang ich mich immernoch in Sachgassen wiederfinde, gerne ;-)


----------



## gnss (21. September 2006)

Sachgassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (21. September 2006)

Soll ich das ins LMB setzen oder nicht?

Ab morgen abend habe ich bis Sonntag morgen wahrscheinlich keinen Zugriff auf das Internet, falls ihr irgendetwas ändert oder verschiebt wäre es nett wenn ihr kurz anruft oder eine SMS schreibt.


----------



## Cristina (21. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Soll ich das ins LMB setzen oder nicht?
> 
> Ab morgen abend habe ich bis Sonntag morgen wahrscheinlich keinen Zugriff auf das Internet, falls ihr irgendetwas ändert oder verschiebt wäre es nett wenn ihr kurz anruft oder eine SMS schreibt.



Tu das, Andrea werde ich bescheid geben, wenn sich etwas ändern sollte rufen wir dich an.


----------



## gnss (21. September 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3230


----------



## Cristina (22. September 2006)

Einer Lust Heute abend mit mir in HH ein Bier trinken zu gehen?
Muß lange arbeiten so ca. um 20:00 Uhr in der City?


----------



## ahara (22. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlag...
> Sonntag 11:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle
> Richtung: Aumühle / Xtrail /Geesthacht / Escheburg
> Tourlänge: ca 5,0 Stunden mit Einkehr
> ...



Sonntag ist auch gut. Bin um diese Uhrzeit aber wohl noch nicht so fit  . Cristina, du etwa??? 
Streckenvorschlag: Bergedorfer Gehölz, Aumühle, Xtrail, Geesthacht, Lauenburg und dort die Einkehr...

Habe mich mal unter Vorbehalt eingetragen...


----------



## Cristina (23. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Sonntag ist auch gut. Bin um diese Uhrzeit aber wohl noch nicht so fit  . Cristina, du etwa???
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wird schon....


----------



## Manni1599 (23. September 2006)

DA ISSER WIEDER!!!! 

Moin ersma!

Bin wieder im Lande und werde mich am Sonntag zu euch gesellen! Habe doch einiges zu berichten von den Bergvölkern im Süden unseres schönen Landes (ja, es gibt Leben südlich des Harz!), einige schöne Touren habe ich gefahren. Bilder demnächst in meiner Galerie.

Schön, wieder hier zu sein....

So denn,
Manni


----------



## biker_tom (23. September 2006)

Moin Manni,

deine bessere Hälfte nicht auf die Touren mirgenommen? Wetter denn wenigsten gut gewesen?

welcome back...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (23. September 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin Manni,
> 
> deine bessere Hälfte nicht auf die Touren mirgenommen? Wetter denn wenigsten gut gewesen?
> 
> welcome back...



Doch. Manni hat mich gleich am ersten Tag auf den Staffelberg gescheucht.  Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich die meisten Höhenmeter schieben musste  In der gleichen Zeit ist Manni dreimal rauf und runter, rauf und runter, rauf und runter....  Trotzdem war ich stolz, oben angekommen zu sein. Bilder davon wird es demnächst in meiner Galerie geben. 

Am zweiten Tag ist Manni dann in Heiligenstadt eine ausgeschilderte MTB-Tour gefahren. Ich habe es vorgezogen, auf einem Asphalt-Radwanderweg von einem Ort zum anderen zu fahren. War auch schön und jeder fängt ja mal klein an. 

Am dritten Tag wurde ich dann leider krank. Musste richtig zum Doc (Bronchitis, Mandelentzündung). Somit waren meine Touren für diesen Urlaub leider beendet  Werde ab Montag wieder lansam anfangen und schauen, dass ich dann mal wieder bei "Girls only" mitfahren kann. 

Wetter war die ganzen Tage super (... wenn Engel reisen...), nicht einmal Regen oder ähnliches. Na, so wie jetzt gerade hier eben. 

Bis dahin, 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (23. September 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> DA ISSER WIEDER!!!!
> 
> Moin ersma!
> 
> ...



Hi Urlauber,

wird am Sonntag eine langsame Sache, wirst wohl dein Trainingsvorsprung nicht ausleben können ;-)


Schaut mal unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3031947#post3031947

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## GFreude (23. September 2006)

Hi ahara,

Bikeride ist mal wieder in den HaBe! Guckst du hier: http://www.bikeride.de/
Termin ist 01.10.2006.

Ich würde allerdings einen Termin im nächsten Jahr zu einer wärmeren Jahreszeit bevorzugen. Je nach Können werden Kurse in basic1-3 angeboten.

Viele Grüße und morgen viel Spaß

Günni

Ach ja: Manni, herzlich Willkommen in der Heimat!


----------



## gnss (24. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Streckenvorschlag: Bergedorfer Gehölz, Aumühle, Xtrail, Geesthacht, Lauenburg und dort die Einkehr...





			
				Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> wird am Sonntag eine langsame Sache



nehmt ihr licht mit?


----------



## ahara (24. September 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Bikeride ist mal wieder in den HaBe! Guckst du hier: http://www.bikeride.de/
> Termin ist 01.10.2006.



Danke für den Tipp  Muss ja tatsächlich noch an meiner Technik feilen. Bin grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt an solchen einem Lehrgang teilzunehmen. Nur habe ich an diesem Tag keine Zeit. Ist denn bikeride öfter in HH? 
Gibt es sowas vielleicht auch speziell für Frauen? Schon mal was gehört oder gesehen?

@manni: Welcome back...und wegen einer neuen Gabel sprechen wir nochmal, ja?


----------



## gnss (24. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Ist denn bikeride öfter in HH?



Laut Forum waren sie im Oktober 2004 schonmal da.



			
				Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Am dritten Tag wurde ich dann leider krank. Musste richtig zum Doc (Bronchitis, Mandelentzündung).



So ein Mist, perfektes Timing.  Danke für die schöne Karte.  Schickes Rad in deinem Album.


----------



## gnss (24. September 2006)

noch was: Escheburg - Escheburg ca. 88 km ca. 6 Stunden Nettofahrzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (24. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> noch was: Escheburg - Escheburg ca. 88 km ca. 6 Stunden Nettofahrzeit



Danke für die Daten, Fühle mich als ob ich Betonklötze an den Beinen habe.
War eine schöne Tour, geiles Wetter und bezaubernde Begeleitung 
Nun kann ich mit eine umfangreiche Sammlung an Kratzern, Schrammen und blauen Flecken auffahren auaaaaaaa....

Vielleich toppen wir nächsten Mal die 88 km und werden dreistellig 

Cristina


----------



## biker_tom (25. September 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hi ahara,
> 
> Bikeride ist mal wieder in den HaBe! Guckst du hier: http://www.bikeride.de/
> Termin ist 01.10.2006.
> ...



Moin, 

an sowas wäre ich auch interessiert... nur zu dem termin kann ich auch nicht, schon auf dem Weg in den Urlaub...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## biker_tom (25. September 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hi ahara,
> 
> Bikeride ist mal wieder in den HaBe! Guckst du hier: http://www.bikeride.de/
> Termin ist 01.10.2006.
> ...



Moin, 

an sowas wäre ich auch interessiert... nur zu dem termin kann ich auch nicht, schon auf dem Weg in den Urlaub...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gnss (25. September 2006)

ich fahre jetzt nach lauenburg, falls jemand aus escheburg mitwill hat er 40 minuten zeit mich anzurufen.


----------



## Cristina (25. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> ich fahre jetzt nach lauenburg, falls jemand aus escheburg mitwill hat er 40 minuten zeit mich anzurufen.



@gnss
Bin wohl zu spät 

@ Alle
Wie wäre es am Dienstag 03.09. mit einer längeren Tour á la letzten Sonntag ?
Am kommenden Sonntag werde so Einige nicht ansprechbar sein...

Cristina


----------



## ahara (25. September 2006)

Ich würde gerne...muss aber so viel arbeiten    Kann derzeit nur kurzfristig entscheiden. WErde die Zeiten hier verfolgen und mich ggf. dann eintragen.


----------



## gnss (25. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> @gnss
> Bin wohl zu spät


Und du hast kein Licht, auf dem Rückweg war es ab Geesthacht dunkel. 



> Wie wäre es am Dienstag 03.09. mit einer längeren Tour á la letzten Sonntag ?


Wenn ich an dem Wochenende nicht wegfahre bin ich gern dabei. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


> Am kommenden Sonntag werde so Einige nicht ansprechbar sein...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2995405&postcount=597 


Von heute:
Schnakenbek in beide Richtungen


----------



## Cristina (25. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2995405&postcount=597
> 
> 
> Wenn Du etwas größer bist, nehmen wir dich auch mal mit...*lach*


----------



## gnss (25. September 2006)

Du fährst doch den Rahmen in XXS.


----------



## Cristina (25. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Du fährst doch den Rahmen in XXS.



Suesssss, nicht wahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (25. September 2006)

Mal sehen wie lange noch, das Knarzen war bei meinem der Anfang vom Ende.


----------



## Cristina (25. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lange noch, das Knarzen war bei meinem der Anfang vom Ende.



Wenn, dann hat sie ein gloriosen Abgang und nicht so wie Andere:
"Einmal umtauschen Bitte"


----------



## gnss (25. September 2006)

Bekommt sie dann einen Platz an der Wohnzimmerwand?


----------



## Cristina (25. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Bekommt sie dann einen Platz an der Wohnzimmerwand?



Nee, aber sie wird dann in Ihrem Leben schon Beträchtliches vorweisen können.
Und trennen werde ich mich wohl nie...
Sie bekommt dann ein Platz an der Kellerwand *heul*


----------



## hoedsch (26. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Von heute:
> Schnakenbek in beide Richtungen



Ist das die "Halfpipe" bei Schnakenbeck, die man dort im dunkeln erkennen soll?  
Clemens

p.s.: Fährt jemand nächstes Wochenende in den Harz? Ich von Freitag bis Dienstag vor Ort, dann könnte man ggf. zusammen fahren.


----------



## gnss (26. September 2006)

Ja es war schon ein wenig dunkel.


----------



## gnss (26. September 2006)

Heute jemand für eine Runde zu begeistern? Habes läuft ja nicht.

Manni alles ok mit deinem Zeckenbiss?


----------



## biker_tom (26. September 2006)

Moin,

@Manni
hast du uns denn am Samstag erkann, im Auto?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## -iolaus- (26. September 2006)

Es ist zwar ein bißchen kurzfristig, aber ich wollte 17.00 ab Sternwarte Bergedorf eine Runde drehen, siehe LMB

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (26. September 2006)

Ich werde um 17:00 an der Sternwarte vorbeifahren.


----------



## gnss (26. September 2006)

Tolle Runde mit Licht, ein wenig warmen Regen, einer Lampen- und Kassettenbastelstunde sowie einem neuen Trail für mich. 

Das nächste Mal beim Wochenendausflug gibt es einen schönen Steg für Cristina, natürlich auch für alle Anderen. Protektoren und Wechselklamotten sind Pflicht.


----------



## Cristina (26. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal beim Wochenendausflug gibt es einen schönen Steg für Cristina, natürlich auch für alle Anderen. Protektoren und Wechselklamotten sind Pflicht.



Welche Stege, was für Stege, kenn ich nicht...


----------



## gnss (26. September 2006)

Willst du nicht kennen.




Braucht jemand noch Halogen-Leuchtmittel für die Selbstbaufunzeln? Ich hole nächste Woche welche für mich:

```
masterline es(wie irc, nur von philips)
5,59:
30W 8°, 24°, 60°
20W 8°
35W 8°, 24°, 60°
4,69:
30W 36°
20W 36°
35W 36°
decostar irc
4,69
20W 36°
35W 36°
5,69
20W 10° 24° 60°
35W 10° 24° 60°
```


----------



## Eurydike2003 (26. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Willst du nicht kennen.


 Kennt jemand Stege.......  






gnss schrieb:


> Braucht jemand noch Halogen-Leuchtmittel für die Selbstbaufunzeln? Ich hole nächste Woche welche für mich:
> 
> ```
> masterline es(wie irc, nur von philips)
> ...


----------



## gnss (26. September 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (26. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


>



Jetzt nützen dir auch keine Flicken im Hunderterpack.. *lach**lach**lach*


----------



## gnss (26. September 2006)

das vielleicht?


----------



## Cristina (26. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> das vielleicht?



Du kannst es ja mal versuchen, 
werde deine ersten Gehversuche beobachten *grins*


----------



## gnss (26. September 2006)

Ich glaube bei euch hilft mir nichts mehr.


----------



## biker_tom (27. September 2006)

Moin,

da ich ja nicht so häufig im Dunklen fahre wollte ich erstmal was anderes Probieren, und zwar eine sigma Cubelight und da dann eine 5 watt birne rein mit 5 Accus AA mit 2500mhA, mal sehen wie hell das ist...


Gruß
Thomas



gnss schrieb:


> Willst du nicht kennen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -iolaus- (27. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Tolle Runde mit Licht, ein wenig warmen Regen, einer Lampen- und Kassettenbastelstunde sowie einem neuen Trail für mich.
> 
> Das nächste Mal beim Wochenendausflug gibt es einen schönen Steg für Cristina, natürlich auch für alle Anderen. Protektoren und Wechselklamotten sind Pflicht.



Jupp, die Runde war klasse    
45km und 600hm sind ja auch nicht zu verachten....
Nur die Geschichte mit der Kassette hat etwas gestört.
Das hat sich angehört, als ob ich einen ganzen Spielmannszug im Rucksack gehabt hätte  


Tobi


----------



## Stemmel (27. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> @ Alle
> Wie wäre es am Dienstag 03.09. mit einer längeren Tour á la letzten Sonntag ?
> Am kommenden Sonntag werde so Einige nicht ansprechbar sein...
> 
> Cristina



Die Zeit läuft: Wir haben dann tatsächlich schon Oktober, also den 03.10.  
Manni fährt an diesem Tag mit seiner Firmenmannschaft hier http://www.muenster.de/stadt/muensterland-giro/
Es heißt also Daumen drücken! 

Für Samstag scheinst Du Dir ja einiges vorgenommen zu haben!   

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (27. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Die Zeit läuft: Wir haben dann tatsächlich schon Oktober, also den 03.10.



Ja, ja immer auf die Kleinen...




Stemmel schrieb:


> Für Samstag scheinst Du Dir ja einiges vorgenommen zu haben!
> 
> Daggi



Wir sind zZ. 6 evtl. 8 
nichts geht über einen liebenswerten Chaos hihihi...


----------



## gnss (27. September 2006)

danke für die tourdaten tobi.


viel erfolg manni.


morgen gegen 17:00 jemand zu begeistern? licht dabeihaben ist mittlerweile pflicht.


----------



## Cristina (27. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Manni fährt an diesem Tag mit seiner Firmenmannschaft hier http://www.muenster.de/stadt/muensterland-giro/
> Es heißt also Daumen drücken!
> Daggi



@ Manni
Viel Glück 

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (27. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> morgen gegen 17:00 jemand zu begeistern? licht dabeihaben ist mittlerweile pflicht.


Leider nein, da ich immer noch kein Licht habe.
Was empfiehlst Du denn als Halo-Birne? 20 oder 35 Watt. Welcher Streuwinkel?
Dann kann ich mir den passenden Akku dafür kaufen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## gnss (27. September 2006)

Oben im Elektronikforum wird meistens eine 20W 24° IRC empfohlen, je nachdem wie der Akku ist kann man auch 35W nehmen.


----------



## Cristina (29. September 2006)

Hat Jemand Lust am Dienstag auf eine längere Tour?


----------



## gnss (29. September 2006)

Lust ja, aber ich komme erst am Dienstag weider. Vier Tage ohne Rad.


----------



## PascalP (1. Oktober 2006)

cool leute aus meiner nachbarschaft.
Das behalte ich mal im auge!
Denn ich würde sehr gerne bei euch mit fahren!

Hat einer einen guten licht tip?
Und wann fahrt ihr immer so?

Gruss aus Geesthacht


----------



## gnss (1. Oktober 2006)

licht: www.joerky.de für selbstbau, ansonsten elektronikforum weiter oben.
wann: meistens nach absprache


----------



## kapatiemme (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar nicht aus Escheburg, aber sagt mal bescheid, wenn ihr wieder eine Runde durch den S-Wald drehen wollt.
Ich komme aus Lauenburg. Aber irgendwie gibt das hier nicht die Fahrer, obwohl es ganz nette Geländestrecken gibt.
Gruß
Kapatiemme


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Oktober 2006)

Moin!

Dieses Wochnende sind Cristina, Simon, Martin und ich wieder im Harz unterwegs. Vielleicht könnten wir uns Dienstag zum ersten Nightride   in Escheburg treffen? Ich stelle den Termin mal ins LMB.

So denn,

Manni


----------



## hoedsch (6. Oktober 2006)

Na denn viel Spass im Harz. Ich war letzte Woche dort und kann euch sagen, dass es inzwischen bitterkalt auf dem Brocken ist.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (7. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Dieses Wochnende sind Cristina, Simon, Martin und ich wieder im Harz unterwegs.


Viel Spaß dort...zieht euch warm an.
Werde morgen mal wieder eine runde mit dem RR drehen...nach zwei Wochen Bike-Abstinenz...



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten wir uns Dienstag zum ersten Nightride   in Escheburg treffen? Ich stelle den Termin mal ins LMB.


Hab leider keine Zeit ...und kein Licht


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dort...zieht euch warm an.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ja, Samstag beim Arbeiten auf der Hütte war das Wetter wirklich grausig, ständiger Wechsel zwischen Nieselregen, normalem Regen, Wolkenbrüchen und kurzen, hellen, Verschnaufpausen. Am Sonntag, als wir unsere Harzrunde gefahren sind, war das Wetter absolut traumhaft (wenn Engel reisen....), nur Sonnenschein, kein Wind, schönste Trails. Wir sind von Oderbrück aus Richtung Bad Harzburg gefahren, über Kaiserweg, Goetheweg, Märchenweg, Magdeburgerweg zur Okertalsperre und dort komplett drumherum, weiter bis nach Bad Harzburg. Kurz nach Bad Harzburg hat uns um 19.00 Uhr mitten in der Tour die Dunkelheit überrascht.
> ...


----------



## gnss (9. Oktober 2006)

Ist mir auch recht, wenn jamand dennoch am Dienstag fahren will einfach sagen.


----------



## Cristina (9. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> War eine schöne Sache wieder einmal im Harz zu fahren, war auch sicher nicht das letzte mal.
> Manni



Scheint wohl ansteckend zu sein ;-)
War ein super schönes und unfreiwillig langes WE *hihi* 

Cristina


----------



## John Rico (9. Oktober 2006)

Hört sich richtig gut an, ich hoffe ihr habt die Runde dieses Mal ohne größere Stürze gedreht.
Wenn ihr mal wieder fahren solltet und noch einen Platz frei habt, könnt ihr gerne bescheid sagen!
Schließlich müssen die 100 mm Federweg ja mal ausgiebig getestet werden.  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## -iolaus- (9. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt, wo Mannis Termin weg ist  
Hat morgen um 17.00 auch jemand Lust auf eine *men´s only * Runde? 
Ich hab einfach mal im LMB gepostet...

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> War ein super schönes und unfreiwillig langes WE



So ein Wochenende kann doch gar nicht lang genug sein.



			
				-iolaus- schrieb:
			
		

> Hat morgen um 17.00 auch jemand Lust auf eine *men´s only * Runde?


klar 



			
				John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich richtig gut an, ich hoffe ihr habt die Runde dieses Mal ohne größere Stürze gedreht.



Davon wurden wir verschont, obwohl Manni fast wieder ein Bad genommen hätte.


----------



## Cristina (9. Oktober 2006)

-iolaus- schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo Mannis Termin weg ist
> Hat morgen um 17.00 auch jemand Lust auf eine *men´s only * Runde?
> Ich hab einfach mal im LMB gepostet...
> 
> Tobi



Was können wir dafür das ihr aufs fahren keine Lust habt (jedenfalls am Dienstag).
Euch fehlt wohl die Muse *grins*


----------



## Cristina (9. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hört sich richtig gut an, ich hoffe ihr habt die Runde dieses Mal ohne größere Stürze gedreht.
> Wenn ihr mal wieder fahren solltet und noch einen Platz frei habt, könnt ihr gerne bescheid sagen!
> Schließlich müssen die 100 mm Federweg ja mal ausgiebig getestet werden.
> 
> ...




Ein Platz findet sich immer, werde daran denken.
Und Bist du deine kleinen Freunde schon losgeworden ?


----------



## John Rico (10. Oktober 2006)

Das wäre klasse, würde gerne mal mitkommen!
Mir gehts bis auf gelegentlichen Husten wieder gut, war Samstag schon ne kleine Runde joggen.

Komischerweise habe ich seit ein paar Tagen Halsschmerzen, warum auch immer.
Der Doc meinte vorhin, dass ich heute der fünfte wäre, der nach nem Infekt bleibende Halschmerzen hätte.
Müssen also komische "kleine Freunde" sein.
Aber laut Blutwerten bin ich kerngesund, also einfach ignorieren und wieder aufs Bike!  

Übrigens, falls jemanden interessiert wie mein neues Spielzeug aussieht:



(Mieses Foto, aber meine Digicam gibt so langsam den Geist auf...)


----------



## Sofax (10. Oktober 2006)

ich wusste es ja schon länger, aber jetzt zeigt sichs wieder: weiß ist doch das neue schwarz!


----------



## gnss (10. Oktober 2006)

Scheint als hätte ich mit meinem Spacerturm einen neuen Trend erschaffen  Sieht gut aus, nur der Lenker ist irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Sorry Tobi, ich war erst 10 nach da.


----------



## John Rico (10. Oktober 2006)

Oh verdammt, altes Foto!
Mittlerweile hab ich mir nen Satz Carbonspacer besorgt, da fällt's nicht mehr so auf. 
Wollte halt erstmal eine Tour richtig ins Gelände, bevor ich die Gabel kürze.
Ein Stück ansägen ist immer so schwierig!  
Vielleicht morgen mal, scheint ja trocken zu bleiben.


----------



## gnss (11. Oktober 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> eine sigma Cubelight und da dann eine 5 watt birne rein mit 5 Accus AA mit 2500mhA, mal sehen wie hell das ist...



schon zusammengebastelt? ich würde das ergebnis gerne betrachten.


----------



## Cristina (11. Oktober 2006)

Hab Gestern mein erstes Night-Ride Erlebniss hinter mir...
Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig dem Gelände wegen der eingeschrängten Lichtverhälnisse(hauptsächlich in den Kurven) ausgeliefert zu sein. 
Nach einiger Zeit fand ich es echt toll und werde mich bestimmt nicht mehr so hartnäckig gegen das abentliche Fahren sträuben ;-)
Sorry an allen kleinen und großen Waldlebewesen, die wir immer aufscheuchen werden....

Martin und ich sind kurz nach 17:00 Uhr in Escheburg gestartet.
Insgesamt waren wir ca. 3,5 Stunden unterwegs und mit Martin als Gide kann man nicht sooo viel falsch machen, eine Sahnestrecke nach der Anderen...

@iolaus
sorry war meine Schuld mit der Verspätung, da ich Martins Rad im Keller gebunkert hatte.


----------



## gnss (11. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> @iolaus
> sorry war meine Schuld mit der Verspätung, da ich Martins Rad im Keller gebunkert hatte.



dem muß ich widersprechen, ich hätte es mir genausogut schnappen und abhauen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (12. Oktober 2006)

Bisschen spät, ich weiß,

heute 18.30 Uhr kleiner Nightride ab der Mehrzweckhalle, siehe LMB!

So denn,
Manni


----------



## gnss (12. Oktober 2006)

Viel Spaß, ich werde mir gleich den Arsch in Timmendorf abfrieren, wo bleiben eigentlich die versprochenen 17°C? 

Das Foto von gestern ist nicht besonders geworden, sihe Anhang.

Hat jemand Lust morgen zu fahren?


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen zu fahren?



Ich vielleicht, wenn Robert mich nicht völlig platt macht


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Oktober 2006)

Moin!

War eine nette Runde gestern Abend mit Chrissie und Robert, müssen wir öfters machen!

@gnss: bereit, wenn Ihr es seid! (Zitat: Hannibal Lecter)
           Wann?
           Sonst noch wer?


----------



## gnss (13. Oktober 2006)

Frühestens ab 16 Uhr, wann dann ist mir egal.


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Oktober 2006)

So denn,

heute ab 17.00 Uhr Nightride! 

Ich poste mal im LMB.

Samstag ab 14.00 Uhr eine grössere Runde?
Ich versuche auch noch den ein oder anderen aus meiner RR-Gruppe zu begeistern.

Manni


----------



## gnss (13. Oktober 2006)

Morgen 14:00 ist ok. Heute fahren wir mal gaaaaaanz anders.


----------



## -iolaus- (13. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> dem muß ich widersprechen, ich hätte es mir genausogut schnappen und abhauen können.



...macht ja nix, ihr habt ja auch so noch ne Runde gedreht... 

Und ich mußte auch später pünktlich zurück sein, hatte daher leider keine Zeit zu warten  

Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben... 

Bis näxte Woche?!?!? 
Vielleicht am Di, 17.00h??? 

@ Manni: siehe Mail

Tobi.


----------



## Beppo (14. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Morgen 14:00 ist ok. Heute fahren wir mal gaaaaaanz anders.



...ich werd´ mal auf  "Verdacht" um 14.00Uhr an der Halle sein... 
Gruß Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (15. Oktober 2006)

Nochmal für die Leute zwischen Bergedorf und Geesthacht: Am nächsten Sonntag ist CTF in Ratzeburg, wenn das Wetter ok ist werde ich da sein und hoffe einige von euch dort anzutreffen.
Flyer: http://www.rst-luebeck.de/FlyerCTF2006.pdf
Thread im Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=239437


----------



## Cristina (15. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Nochmal für die Leute zwischen Bergedorf und Geesthacht: Am nächsten Sonntag ist CTF in Ratzeburg, wenn das Wetter ok ist werde ich da sein und hoffe einige von euch dort anzutreffen.
> Flyer: http://www.rst-luebeck.de/FlyerCTF2006.pdf
> Thread im Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=239437



;-)
Bin dabei...
@Andrea was ist mit dir?


----------



## biker_tom (16. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> schon zusammengebastelt? ich würde das ergebnis gerne betrachten.



Moin,

habe Leider noch keine Cubelight bekommen, Hier in Bergdorf und Umgebung sind nur die Kompletten sets mit Accus und Ladegerät zu bekommen.... Hoffe, das ich heute in der Innenstadt mehr erfolg habe.

Wir waren ja auch im Urlaub und ich bin immer noch vom Sport ausgeschlossen, mind. noch eine Woche, eine längere Geschichte, die aber nix mit Sport zu tun hat.... (Kiefer-OP)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Oktober 2006)

Moin!

Am Dienstag, 17.10. soll wieder ein Nightride stattfinden. Die Startzeit ist *18.00 Uhr*, Treffpunkt an der Mehrzweckhalle. Ob ich teilnehmen kann ist noch sehr ungewiss, die Chancen stehen eher schlecht, habe mir einen steifen Nacken eingefangen und kann mich kaum bewegen.

@Tobi: werde trotzdem am Treffpunkt erscheinen um die Sache mit dem Akku zu besprechen. Schön das Du wieder mal dabei bist!

So denn,
Manni
(der total verspannt vom warmen Sofa  )


----------



## John Rico (16. Oktober 2006)

Was haltet ihr eig. davon, wenn ihr in naher Zukunft mal einen Nightride in den HaBe's veranstaltet?
Mir ist die ganze Geschichte zwar eigentlich immer noch zu teuer, aber ich würde das trotzdem gerne mal ausprobieren!
Ich hab aber nur eine Sigma- und eine Cateye-Funzel, sich damit in unbekanntes Gebiet zu wagen ist denke ich nicht so empfehlenswert.
Da ich aber hier in den HaBe's fast jede Wurzel kenne, würde ich wohl auch mit meinem Funzel-Licht einigermaßen fahren können.

Und auch wenn ich nicht aus Bergedorf/Geesthacht komme:
Die CTF hört sich interessant an, gerade für mich um nach der langen Pause wieder reinzukommen.
Wie fahrt ihr da hin, Auto oder Bahn? Dann könnte man sich ja irgendwo treffen und zusammen hingondeln.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (16. Oktober 2006)

@Manni: Gute Besserung!

@Manni und Sven: Wegen LiIon-Akkus haben wir gestern abend ein wenig geplant, vielleicht mÃ¶chtest du dich bei uns anschlieÃen. <75â¬ fÃ¼r 14,4V/ca. 8 Ah + Versandkostenanteil und LadegerÃ¤t, 10 Ah sind auch mÃ¶glich.

@Sven: 
NR: Warum nicht, aber mit einer Sigma-Funzel ist das nicht besonders angenehm, der Lichtkegel ist zu schmal und reicht nicht besonders weit.
CTF: Bahn, Rad oder mich nimmt jemand mit. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht so wie auf Wetter.com vorhergesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (16. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> CTF: Bahn, Rad oder mich nimmt jemand mit. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht so wie auf Wetter.com vorhergesagt.



Andrea und ich fahren hin, wir haben noch 2 Plätze frei....

Cristina


----------



## John Rico (16. Oktober 2006)

Mal wieder 100 Euro weg ...

Das wäre sicher eine Überlegung wert, aber bevor ich soviel Geld investiere, würde ich halt gerne mal ausprobieren, ob es mir überhaupt liegt.
Ich weiß, dass meine Lampen nicht mehr als Notbeleuchtung sind, daher ja mein Vorschlag mit den HaBe's.
Die Standardstrecken kenne ich praktisch auswendig, die kann ich notfalls auch blind fahren.
Es sei denn, jemand kann mir ne Beleuchtung für ne Tour leihen ...

CTF:
Falls keiner Taxi spielt, können wir uns ja in Bergedorf treffen und mit dem HVV hinfahren.
Kostet dann nur ein Fahrradticket - Studentenstatus vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## gnss (16. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Andrea und ich fahren hin, wir haben noch 2 Plätze frei....
> 
> Cristina



Passt das denn? Oder sollte ich mich nach einem aufblasbaren Gummifahrrad umschauen?


----------



## Cristina (16. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Passt das denn? Oder sollte ich mich nach einem aufblasbaren Gummifahrrad umschauen?



Habe einen Kombi zur verfügung, aber dich können wir gerne aufs Dach schnallen


----------



## Cristina (16. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> CTF:
> Falls keiner Taxi spielt, können wir uns ja in Bergedorf treffen und mit dem HVV hinfahren.
> Kostet dann nur ein Fahrradticket - Studentenstatus vorrausgesetzt.



Na, ein Platz haben wir noch...


----------



## John Rico (16. Oktober 2006)

Dann schreie ich doch auch mal schnell "HIER"  
Wenn ihr auch einen "Ausländer" vom anderen Elbufer mitnehmt, bin ich gerne dabei!


----------



## Cristina (16. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Dann schreie ich doch auch mal schnell "HIER"
> Wenn ihr auch einen "Ausländer" vom anderen Elbufer mitnehmt, bin ich gerne dabei!




Kriegen wir schon hin


----------



## hoedsch (16. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Nochmal für die Leute zwischen Bergedorf und Geesthacht: Am nächsten Sonntag ist CTF in Ratzeburg, wenn das Wetter ok ist werde ich da sein und hoffe einige von euch dort anzutreffen.
> Flyer: http://www.rst-luebeck.de/FlyerCTF2006.pdf
> Thread im Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=239437



Ich wohne zwar nicht zwischen Bergedorf und Geesthacht, aber ich hatte mir ähnliches vorgenommen. Von daher hoffe ich mal auf bekannte Gesichter. Welche Runde ist denn in Planung? 40 oder 70?

@Sven:  Bezüglich gemeinsamer Anreise, lässt sich da sicherlich was finden.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich werde dann wohl die 70er in Angriff nehmen (wenn jemand mitkommt), bei 40 km lohnt die Anreise ja gar nicht.
Denke Martin sieht's ähnlich, wie bei den anderen die Lage aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Wg. Anreise: Darf ja freundlicherweise bei den Escheburgern mitfahren, bin also eigentlich versorgt.
Wenn du nun auch mit Auto fährst und nicht alleine fahren willst, können wir uns aber gerne nochmal kurzschließen.


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Dienstag, 17.10. soll wieder ein Nightride stattfinden. Die Startzeit ist *18.00 Uhr*, Treffpunkt an der Mehrzweckhalle.



dabei



			
				John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde dann wohl die 70er in Angriff nehmen (wenn jemand mitkommt), bei 40 km lohnt die Anreise ja gar nicht.
> Denke Martin sieht's ähnlich, wie bei den anderen die Lage aussieht weiß ich nicht.



Da muß ich dich enttäuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (17. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Da muß ich dich enttäuschen.



Was, das kann ich ja gar nicht glauben! 
Sonst gönnst du dir 70 km An-/Abreise zusätzlich, und jetzt nur die kleine Runde?
Wie kommt's, keine Lust? 

Was haben die anderen denn geplant, sprich Cristina (ich hab dran gedacht  ) und Clemens?


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

An- und Abreise überlege ich mir noch, aber die CTF selbst werde ich mit den anwesenden Escheburgern fahren und die haben sich so weit ich weiß für die gemäßigte Runde entschieden.


----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Was haben die anderen denn geplant,  sprich Cristina



Werde die kleine Runde fahren...



John Rico schrieb:


> Cristina (ich hab dran gedacht  )



Sehr schön, jetzt fühl ich mich auch besser ;-)


----------



## John Rico (17. Oktober 2006)

Wenn alle die 40 km fahren, werd ich mich natürlich anschließen.
War davon ausgegangen, dass ihr alle die große Runde fahren wollt, da ihr sonst ähnlich viel km fahrt und außerdem kaum HM zu bewältigen sind.

So kann man sich irren ...


----------



## ahara (17. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Werde die kleine Runde fahren...



  ...ich auch


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

bin selbstverständlich am Sonntag auch dabei!

Fahren wir als Gruppe?

Wäre doch ganz nett!

@gnss:siehe PN!!

Morgen werde ich mal wieder aufs Rad steigen, 2 Tage ohne reicht!

Übrigens findet die CTF bei jedem Wetter statt, nur weichgespülte schauen aufs Wetter! 

manni


----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin selbstverständlich am Sonntag auch dabei!
> Fahren wir als Gruppe?
> ...



Nach dem motto, der Schwächste gibt das Tempo an ?


----------



## ahara (17. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Nach dem motto, der Schwächste gibt das Tempo an ?


  das bin ja dann wohl ich


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Fahren wir als Gruppe?
> 
> Wäre doch ganz nett!
> 
> ...


klar, wie denn sonst?

noch keine PN da.

ein glück, ich hatte mir schon vorgenommen chlorwasser zu schlucken, aber so kann ich mich doch lieber auf's rad setzen.

weichgespült ist man hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

Wie viele sind wir denn mit Erleuchtung?

Cristina


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

Zu viele.


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2006)

Andrea, Cristina, Martin, Sven und ich sicher,
wer noch?


Zwei Räder bekomme ich übrigens aufs Dach, eins geht also noch...


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Zu viele.


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

Na wer darf die ganzen Akkus zusammenlöten?


----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Na wer darf die ganzen Akkus zusammenlöten?



Du bist gerade unfair, es war geplant es "Zusammen" zumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2006)

Sh*t, ich dachte wir reden von Sonntag zur CTF.... 

Bei den Lampen sinds wohl noch ein paar mehr....
(Cristina, Andrea, Simon, Manni, Stemmel, Chrissie, Sven, Martin,......)


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

Ja sicher war es das, wo wollen wir eine Halle anmieten?


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

Außerdem ist es sinnlos einige Arbeitsschritte in größerem Personenkreis durchzuführen, so z.B. das Öffnen der Zellen und Parallelschalten, um den gleichen Ladezustand zu erhalten. Man macht das und dann 12 Stunden pause?


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Du bist gerade unfair, es war geplant es "Zusammen" zumachen.




Au ja, mit dem Lötkolben Löcher in Tischdecken brennen kann ich, und eine Halo-Leuchte habe ich ja auch schon geschafft. 

Wir müssen nur jetzt mal zu Potte kommen, sonst können viele nicht mehr in der Woche mitfahren.


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

Die Tabelle ist geöffnet, ich habe aus einer AHK-Lampe drei Varianten gemacht, bin gerade beim Kabel, danach kommen nur noch Schrumpfschläuche und das Ladegerät, aber bei der Ablenkung solltet ihr nicht vor morgen früh mit einem Ergebnis rechnen.


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es sinnlos einige Arbeitsschritte in größerem Personenkreis durchzuführen, so z.B. das Öffnen der Zellen und Parallelschalten, um den gleichen Ladezustand zu erhalten. Man macht das und dann 12 Stunden pause?



Wir können es ja so machen wie die städtischen Arbeiter:
Einer arbeitet und die anderen tragen zur kulturellen Unterhaltung bei....


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

Also ich Stelle mir den Ablauf so vor: Erstmal bekomme ich den ganzen Kram angeliefert und baue einen Akku, um die Qualität der Zellen zu überprüfen. Sollten die Zellen schlecht sein kann man die Restlichen unangetasteten Akkus wieder zurückgeben und sich woanders welche besorgen. Danach geht es dann mit der Gemeinschaftarbeit los.


----------



## hoedsch (17. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Andrea, Cristina, Martin, Sven und ich sicher,
> wer noch?



Ich.

Gruß
Clemens


p.s.: Der Thread wird heute 1 Jahr, also noch schnell mit Bier darauf anstossen.


----------



## hoedsch (17. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Also ich Stelle mir den Ablauf so vor: Erstmal bekomme ich den ganzen Kram angeliefert und baue einen Akku, um die Qualität der Zellen zu überprüfen. Sollten die Zellen schlecht sein kann man die Restlichen unangetasteten Akkus wieder zurückgeben und sich woanders welche besorgen. Danach geht es dann mit der Gemeinschaftarbeit los.



Was zum Teufel baut ihr da? Welche Lampenversion wird es denn?


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens
> ...



Schön, das Du auch dabei bist! 

Prost Thread!

@gnss: Hast Du schon Teile bestellt oder gar schon einen Prototypen in Arbeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Also ich Stelle mir den Ablauf so vor: Erstmal bekomme ich den ganzen Kram angeliefert und baue einen Akku, um die Qualität der Zellen zu überprüfen. Sollten die Zellen schlecht sein kann man die Restlichen unangetasteten Akkus wieder zurückgeben und sich woanders welche besorgen. Danach geht es dann mit der Gemeinschaftarbeit los.



Auch diese Arbeit kann man in einer kleinen Gruppe durchführen, es sei du möchtest dies alleine machen.
Bei so viellen Strahlern kann man ein Prototyp erstellen und dann schauen.
Wenn es funktioniert dann geht es in Serie und in gemeinschaftlichen Schritten.
Würde schon gerne mal von Anfang an dabei sein, aber der Startschuß ist wohl schon gefallen.

Cristina


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel baut ihr da? Welche Lampenversion wird es denn?



Freie Wahl zwischen Anhängerkupplung(3 Varianten), Gardena und Alu(so weit Gehäuse aus dem Forum verfügbar sind), dazu einen LiIon-Akku mit einer Kapazität von ca . 8 Ah(mehr auch möglich), Netzteil.



			
				Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> @gnss: Hast Du schon Teile bestellt oder gar schon einen Prototypen in Arbeit?



Ohne Material keine Prototypen und es lohnt sich nicht zweimal zu bestellen. An Teilen habe ich heute nur bei Christoph alle Sigma-Halter für Lampen weggekauft.


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2006)

Willst Du denn eine Bestell-Liste online stellen und dann die Teile bestellen?

Ich habe heute 2 Alu-Gehäuse mit Haltern im Forum bestellt. Sollten dann Ende nächster Woche bei mir sein.


----------



## hoedsch (17. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Freie Wahl zwischen Anhängerkupplung(3 Varianten), Gardena und Alu(so weit Gehäuse aus dem Forum verfügbar sind), dazu einen LiIon-Akku mit einer Kapazität von ca . 8 Ah(mehr auch möglich), Netzteil.


Interessant. Ich habe gerade meine 20W AHK Version fertig. Mächtig hell und mächtig heiss. 90 Minuten Brenndauer gerade heute in den HaBe getestet. Ich werde jetzt wohl noch eine 10W AHK Version hinzubauen, dann langt es auch mit der Leuchtdauer bei regelmässigem Umschalten.


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant. Ich habe gerade meine 20W AHK Version fertig.



Welche AHK-Version ist es, die mit der Sanitärdichtung? Kannst du mir die Bezugsquelle für die Kappe und die Dihtung mit ungefährem Preis sagen?


----------



## hoedsch (17. Oktober 2006)

Die AHK ist von Obi. Die ist allerdings recht eng, so dass ich die auch bei Obi erhältliche 40/50 Dichtung vorn wegschneiden musste und das hintere Teil verwendet habe. Dieses habe ich dann mit Isolierband auf der Kappe fixiert.
AHK 1,75, Dichtung 2,65


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

Und wo hast du den Sigma-Halter her? Preis?


----------



## hoedsch (17. Oktober 2006)

Boc 4,50â¬


----------



## John Rico (18. Oktober 2006)

Wollte mich gerade melden und sagen, dass ich heute bei BOC in ner Schublade ganz viele von diesen Haltern gesehen habe.  

Bevor es mit bestellen losgeht, würde ich aber nach wie vor gerne wissen, was überhaupt geplant ist und wie schon gesagt vorher gerne probehalber einen Nightride mitmachen.
Genaueres könnt ihr mir ja am Sonntag erzählen, mit dem Nightride muss ich mal gucken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:
			
		

> Boc 4,50



Fast das Doppelte wie bei CNC. 



			
				John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor es mit bestellen losgeht, würde ich aber nach wie vor gerne wissen, was überhaupt geplant ist und wie schon gesagt vorher gerne probehalber einen Nightride mitmachen.



Kannst du dir für einen Probenightride nicht eine Lampe leihen? Was geplant ist bekommst du gleich per PN.


----------



## John Rico (18. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Kannst du dir fÃ¼r einen Probenightride nicht eine Lampe leihen?


Klar, gibst du mir deine?!?  
Wie schon gesagt, das Problem ist halt, dass wohl keiner zwei Lampen hat und ich hier in meiner Ecke auch kaum Leute kenne, die Ã¼berhaupt eine haben.
Daher ja die Idee, dass ihr mal hierher kommt, dann kÃ¶nnte ich notfalls mit meiner Sparbeleuchtung mitkommen, falls ich keine richtige Lampe organisiert kriege.

Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, liegt die Lampe dann bei ~80 â¬ ohne LadegerÃ¤t, richtig?
Hat eig. jemand bei euch schon was vergleichbares? Neben der "Erfahrung Nightride" wÃ¤re es auch mal interessant, sich verschiedene Lampen und die Ausleuchtung in Aktion anzusehen.

edit:
Hat jemand eigentlich mal einen Link mit einer guten Ãbersicht Ã¼ber die verschiedenen Lampentypen?
Ich vertraue euch, dass die Lampe gut ist, aber nachdem ich eben kurz im TEchTalk war, wÃ¼rde ich gerne etwas mehr Ã¼ber HID, Led, IRC (und was es sonst noch gibt) wissen.
Nur um meine Neugier zu befriedigen!


----------



## GFreude (18. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Klar, gibst du mir deine?!?
> Wie schon gesagt, das Problem ist halt, dass wohl keiner zwei Lampen hat und ich hier in meiner Ecke auch kaum Leute kenne, die überhaupt eine haben.
> Daher ja die Idee, dass ihr mal hierher kommt, dann könnte ich notfalls mit meiner Sparbeleuchtung mitkommen, falls ich keine richtige Lampe organisiert kriege.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sven,

da ich derzeit nicht fahre, kann ich dir meine (wenn Manni mir dann endlichmal den Preis mitteilt und ich die Kohle abdrücken kann) für einen Nightride in Escheburg oder Umgebung leihen. Hab den Namen der Lampe zwar schon wieder vergessen, ist aber 'ne gekaufte mit zwei verschiedenen Lampen! Wie lange die leuchtet, kann ich dir nicht sagen, Manni weiß hier aber sicherlich näheres. Auf alle Fälle, ist die Lichtausbeute ganz gut und allemal besser als ohne Licht zu fahren(oder Manni?)

Martin, falls ihr/ du noch die Möglichkeit habt, würde ich gerne auch an eurer Bastelrunde teilnehmen (benötige dann natürlich auch die entsprechenden Teile). Für 'ne gute Lampe in Handarbeit bin ich immer zu haben. Ggf. kann ich auch Platz für die Bastelrunde zur Verfügung stellen (ausgebauten Dachboden). 

Gruß
Günther

Sorry Sven; habe gerade Manni die Lampe zurückgegeben und konnte noch am "Bastelkurs" teilnehmen . Hat sich leider überschnitten.


----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2006)

Das mit den Akkus verzögert sich noch ein wenig, ich werde noch an diesem Wochenende einen Prototypen zusammenbrutzeln, vorausgesetzt tobishop123 hält was er verspricht.


----------



## Cristina (18. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Klar, gibst du mir deine?!?
> Wie schon gesagt, das Problem ist halt, dass wohl keiner zwei Lampen hat und ich hier in meiner Ecke auch kaum Leute kenne, die überhaupt eine haben.
> Daher ja die Idee, dass ihr mal hierher kommt, dann könnte ich notfalls mit meiner Sparbeleuchtung mitkommen, falls ich keine richtige Lampe organisiert kriege.



@Sven
Warum fährst du nicht bei uns mit, in Escheburg, dann kommst du auch mit einer normalen Sigma Lampe aus, wie ich am Sonntag.
Der Vordermann leuchtet aus und man selber, hinten braucht dann nicht mehr viel Licht.
Zum Schnuppern reicht das allemal und wir sind nicht nur Forstwege gefahren.
Was ich kann, kannst du bestimmt auch!
Und es macht unheimlichen Spaß ;-)

Cristina


----------



## John Rico (18. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Sorry Sven; habe gerade Manni die Lampe zurückgegeben und konnte noch am "Bastelkurs" teilnehmen . Hat sich leider überschnitten.


Vielleicht kann ich sie mir ja dann von Manni leihen, mal schauen.



gnss schrieb:


> Das mit den Akkus verzögert sich noch ein wenig, ich werde noch an diesem Wochenende einen Prototypen zusammenbrutzeln, vorausgesetzt tobishop123 hält was er verspricht.


Heißt das, dass du doch schon bestellt hast?
Dann bräuchte ich mich mit dem Testen ja nicht mehr zu beeilen, da es eh zu spät ist.
Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?



Cristina schrieb:


> @Sven
> Warum fährst du nicht bei uns mit, in Escheburg, dann kommst du auch mit einer normalen Sigma Lampe aus, wie ich am Sonntag.


Wird das morgen denn ein Nightride und wer ist alles dabei? Oder ist das eure Frauenrunde?
Würd mich beim nächsten NR zur Not auch bei euch einklinken, ist dann halt etwas anspruchsvoller mit ohne richtig Licht und mit ohne Ortskenntnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das, dass du doch schon bestellt hast?


Ich habe nur Camcoderakkus ausreichend für einen Bike-Akku bestellt.


----------



## Cristina (18. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wird das morgen denn ein Nightride und wer ist alles dabei? Oder ist das eure Frauenrunde?
> Würd mich beim nächsten NR zur Not auch bei euch einklinken, ist dann halt etwas anspruchsvoller mit ohne richtig Licht und mit ohne Ortskenntnis!



Morgen ist um 17o Uhr "girls only", wenn kein Mädel da ist, so wie es aussieht ist das so, dann fahre ich bei den Jungs mit, und dann ist Nightride angesagt.
Die Uhrzeit kann dir Martin oder Manni durchgeben, ich weiß auch noch nicht wann es losgehen soll.
Ist aber eine gute Wahl mit Morgen ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Oktober 2006)

Ja, morgen wohl Nightride, eine Marwi Nightpro hab ich über.
Bringe ich zum Treffpunkt mit.
Wer sie dann benutzt ist mir schnurz, Hauptsache ist, das jeder was sieht.

Heute war es nur ein kurzer Spaß, habe mir einen schönen "Pferdekuß" eingefangen und konnte kaum noch treten. Ist aber schon besser und für morgen sollte es keine Probs mehr geben.
@Cristina + ahara: wie war die Heimfahrt?

Greets,
Manni


----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2006)

Wir haben ja noch eine Armada an 3W Sigma-Lampen.


----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2006)

@Sven: Wenn du mitwillst, dann kann ich dich gegen 16:00 in Bergedorf abholen.


----------



## Cristina (18. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @Cristina + ahara: wie war die Heimfahrt?
> Greets,
> Manni



Cool, werden wir häufiger umsetzen.
Mußten aber tief in den Katakomben der DB um unsere einegelagerten RR abzuholen um dann endlich richtung Straße fahen zu können.
Muß dies noch optimieren.


----------



## biker_tom (19. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Wir haben ja noch eine Armada an 3W Sigma-Lampen.



Moin,

habe bisher vergeblich versucht einen Sigma Cubelight oder Elopsoid einzeln zu bekommen. Irgendwie nur als Set incl. Accus oder mit Rücklicht zu bekommen (davon habe ich aber). Und wenn ich dann zum Testen eine 5w Birne haben will... Bei Conrad habe die keine die passt...( Weiß jemand die genauen Angaben der orginal 5W der Sigma EVO???).

Habe mir dann mal ausgerechnet wie teuer dass dann mit Accus wird und kam auf die Summe von fast 50 Euro. Wenn ich dann sehe das ich diese Set: Sigma - Mirage Evo+Evo X Pro Nipack für 75 Euro bekommen kann, muß ich mir dann noch mal überlegen was is mache. Das Blöde ist, dass es 2700mAh Zelle nur als Viererpack gibt....

Also werde ich nochmal weiter die Fahrradläden und baumärkte durchsuchen....

Martin eine Frage noch, kann ich zum Testen 4 2500mAh accus und einen 1800er benutzen? (nur zum Testen!)


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hoedsch (19. Oktober 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:


> kann ich zum Testen 4 2500mAh accus und einen 1800er benutzen? (nur zum Testen!)



Wirklich nur kurz funktioniert. Wenn Du länger testest, wird 1800er zuerst entladen und durch den weiter fließenden Strom, die 2500er haben ja schliesslich noch was zu bieten, zerstört.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## biker_tom (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

mir fällt gerade ein, das ich noch 2100 Sanyos habe, die nur in meinem CD-MP3-Player funktionieren, aber nicht in der Digicam, kann ich ja die zum Testen nehmen...

Kann mir mal einer die genauen daten der 5W Birne der Sigma evo sagen, oder sind die bei Sigma auf der HP zu bekommen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Oktober 2006)

Moin!
Wollen wir heute den Nightride so gegen 18.00 Uhr starten, dann können auch noch Teile der arbeitenden Bevölkerung (Robert und Christine) teilnehmen.

Licht für 2 Stunden sollte jeder haben, und, wie gesagt, eine Lampe hab ich über.

Ich stelle mal den Termin ins LMB.
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> habe bisher vergeblich versucht einen Sigma Cubelight oder Elopsoid einzeln zu bekommen.


Karstadt Sport&Spiel Cubelight 15, Ellipsoid 13.


> Und wenn ich dann zum Testen eine 5w Birne haben will... Bei Conrad habe die keine die passt...( Weiß jemand die genauen Angaben der orginal 5W der Sigma EVO???).


Reichelt Bestellnummer L E1354  6V, 0,7A, 4,2W sollte passen, ansonsten jede andere Halogenlampe mit 6V und Sockel P13,5s, gibt es mit Glück im Baumarkt bei den Taschenlampen. Der Kolben darf nur so breit sein wie die Fassung, weil die Lampe sonst nicht in den Reflektor passt. Die Originalbirne in der Cubelight hat 0,4A, also nur 2,4W. Die Birne der Mirage wird wohl 0,8A haben.

Das mit den Akkus hat hoedsch schon beantwortet.

Meiner Meinung nach reicht die Lampe mit Standardbirne, um damit in gemäßigtem Tempo über bekannte Forstautobahnen zu fahren, in Kurven bekommt man schnell Probleme, weil nur der sehr schmale mittlere Teil des Kegels richtig hell ist. Aber ich habe glücklicherweise nur zugeguckt wie man damit fährt. 


Status LiIon: Akkus und Schaltung für einen Prototypen sind bestellt, bezahlt und sollen noch heute auf den Weg gehen. Falls die Schaltung morgen noch nicht da ist bekomme ich leihweise die Gleiche von jemandem anderen, so dass ich eigentlich nur auf die Akkus warte.


----------



## John Rico (19. Oktober 2006)

17:00 Uhr hätte ich eh nicht geschafft, 18:00 Uhr müßte aber klappen.
Wie komme ich denn da am schnellsten hin (habs wieder vergessen) bzw. 
@Martin: wann muss ich in Bergedorf sein, wenn du mich abholen willst (reicht 17:30)?

@biker_tom:
Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass BOC die einzeln hat.
Kann morgen gerne mal gucken, wenn ich wieder hinfahre.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> 17:00 Uhr hätte ich eh nicht geschafft, 18:00 Uhr müßte aber klappen.
> Wie komme ich denn da am schnellsten hin (habs wieder vergessen) bzw.
> @Martin: wann muss ich in Bergedorf sein, wenn du mich abholen willst (reicht 17:30)?
> 
> ...



Ich kann dich leider nicht abholen, weil ich mich gleich umziehe und aufbreche, um noch ein wenig von der Wärme und vom Tageslicht abzubekommen.
Wenn du nach Escheburg kommen willst solltest du als Ortsunkundiger so planen, dass du um 17:20 in Bergedorf bist, der Weg ist recht einfach:
-Ausgang zu den Bussen
-geradeaus über den Busbahnhof bis zur B5 Bergedorfer Straße
-B5 einfach nach osten/Gesthacht folgen
-nach Börnsen kommt Escheburg, ziemlich am anfang geht recht steil eine Straße nach Links, Götensberg
-hochfahren, bis sie zu ende ist, dann links
-an der ampel vorbei sind es noch 100-200 meter, auf der rechten seite solltest du durch das gebüsch eine turnhalle sehen.


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2006)

und denk daran, eigentlich ist fahrradsperrzeit in der bahn.


----------



## John Rico (19. Oktober 2006)

Hast du nochmal einen Straßennamen, dann kann ich mir das auf ner KArte nochmal angucken?


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2006)

wie die straße von der halle heißt weiß ich nicht, die straße, an der du die b5 verlassen mußt heißt götensberg. einfach bis zum ende fahren, die mündet in die hauptstraße, die durch escheburg geht. links abbiegen, unter der ampel durch und rechts nach der halle ausschau halten.


----------



## John Rico (19. Oktober 2006)

So, mach mich jetzt auf den Weg, ich hoffe ich verfahr mich nicht ...

Bis gleich!


----------



## biker_tom (19. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Karstadt Sport&Spiel Cubelight 15, Ellipsoid 13.



Am Montag waren leider nur Sets mit Rücklicht im Regal und da lief keiner rum der aus der Abteilung war. Aber an der Probewand klemmten beide. Mann kann dort schon feststellen, dass der Lichtkegel der Cubelight harmonischer ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (20. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Cool, werden wir häufiger umsetzen.
> Mußten aber tief in den Katakomben der DB um unsere einegelagerten RR abzuholen um dann endlich richtung Straße fahen zu können.
> Muß dies noch optimieren.



Können die räder auch bei mir in der Firma unterstellen...haben noch einen Raum, der ungenutzt ist und abschließbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (20. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen,

war gestern eine nette Ausfahrt bis....
Es haben sich so einige geärgert, sorry hatte nun ausgerechnet Gesten mein Handy zu Hause liegen lassen.
Bin auch, warum auch immer (bin ja schließlich eine Frau *???*) nicht stehen geblieben sondern habe versucht auf eigene Faust zu suchen.
Auch das war mein Fehler!

Ein Tip: Vielleicht gewöhnt man sich auch an, vor einer Abzweigung auf den Hintermann zu achten, das zeichnet unter Anderem auch das Gruppenverhalten aus 

Hoffe dass Ihr trotzdem noch eine nette Runde habt drehen können

Cristina


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2006)

Akkus und Bratbeckschaltung sind da.


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Oktober 2006)

Moin!

Da haben wir uns ja nicht grade mit Ruhm bekleckert gestern...

Schade nur, das Sven die lange Anfahrt von Harburg auf sich genommen hatte um dann mitten in der Runde abzubrechen. Das soll so nicht mehr vorkommen. Beim nächsten mal wird der vermeintlich "schwächere" in die Mitte genommen, dann sollte das "verlieren" Geschichte sein. "OBERLEHRER AN:Wenn man (Frau) allerdings verloren geht, so gilt der alte Grundsatz: an der Stelle des letzten Sichtkontakts warten.OBERLEHRER AUS"

Aber, da wir jetzt alle gutes Licht bekommen, werden wir noch oft Gelegenheit zum üben haben. Ansonsten macht (zumindest mir) das fahren in der Dunkelheit mächtig Spaß, und in der Gruppe wird es zum Erlebnis. Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf nächstes mal.

Werde heute Abend mal die "Helmvariante" ausprobieren.

So denn 
Manni


----------



## Cristina (20. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> "OBERLEHRER AN:Wenn man (Frau) allerdings verloren geht, so gilt der alte Grundsatz: an der Stelle des letzten Sichtkontakts warten.OBERLEHRER AUS"



................................................................................

Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Oktober 2006)

Moin!

Wie wollen wir denn nun am Sonntag nach Ratzeburg?

Ich habe noch einen Platz auf dem Dach (für ein Rad) und ein bis zwei im Auto frei.

Cristina mit Andrea? Clemens und Sven? Martin mit mir?

Start ist um 10.00 Uhr, wir sollten um 09.30 Uhr spätestens vor Ort sein. Meldet euch mal.

Manni

@gnss: wie sehen die Akkus aus? Gute Qualität?


----------



## hoedsch (20. Oktober 2006)

Sven fährt bei mir mit, da wir beide aus Harburg kommen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (20. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schade nur, das Sven die lange Anfahrt von Harburg auf sich genommen hatte um dann mitten in der Runde abzubrechen. Das soll so nicht mehr vorkommen.



Och, alles gut, für den ersten Test fand ich das gestern wunderbar!
Viel schlimmer fand ich unseren Verlust, ist mir bisher noch nie passiert (war gestern aber auch nicht der Guide  ).
Und so lang ist die Anreise ja nun auch nicht, gestern war sie nur leider recht teuer!  
Das könnte in Zukunft ein echtes Problem werden, wenn ich in den Nightride einsteige, da ich nicht vor 18:40 Uhr in Bergedorf sein könnte.
Und jedesmal 10 bis 20  Fahrtkosten einzurechnen, wird mir doch etwas teuer.
Da muss ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen, wird meine Entscheidung sicher mit beeinflussen.

Naja, erstmal soll's am Sonntag trocken bleiben, alles andere findet sich ....


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> @gnss: wie sehen die Akkus aus? Gute Qualität?



Lila, mehr weiß ich noch nicht.



			
				Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Martin mit mir?



ok


----------



## ahara (20. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Lila, ....



...passt nicht zu meinem Rad


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2006)

Deinen Akku malen wir rosa hellgrün gestreift an.


----------



## ahara (20. Oktober 2006)

Wann treffen wir uns denn zum Basteln und Tuschen?


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Cristina (20. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie wollen wir denn nun am Sonntag nach Ratzeburg?



Nehme Andrea, Simon und Bikes mit.
Treffen uns vor Ort um 9:30 Uhr

Cristina


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2006)

Wollen wir nicht doch lieber zusammen fahren? Manni war schonmal da und weiß wo es ist.


----------



## ahara (20. Oktober 2006)

Wer den Weg aus dem dunklen Wald alleine wieder heraus findet, wird ja wohl auch den Weg nach Ratzeburg finden, oder?


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (20. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Wer den Weg aus dem dunklen Wald alleine wieder heraus findet, wird ja wohl auch den Weg nach Ratzeburg finden, oder?



Danke *lach*


----------



## ahara (20. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Danke *lach*



Handy*s* nehmen wir aber mit...


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Cristina (20. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Handy*s* nehmen wir aber mit...



Ist ja gut ....*schlechte Gewissen*


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2006)

Alternativ könntest du dir ein Glöckchen umbinden. *duck*


----------



## Cristina (20. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Alternativ könntest du dir ein Glöckchen umbinden. *duck*



Was nehm ich denn jetzt, Schnapsgläser sind alle *klirr*
Mist, das war mein Handy....


----------



## ahara (20. Oktober 2006)

Dann musst du dir wohl doch noch eine Klingel fürs Bike kaufen


----------



## Cristina (20. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Dann musst du dir wohl doch noch eine Klingel fürs Bike kaufen



Ist doch dran...


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2006)

Habt ihr oben die tolle neue Trainingsverwaltung gesehen? Möchte jemand freiwillig meine Tabelle abtippen, damit ich eine schöne grafische Auswertung bekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (20. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Habt ihr oben die tolle neue Trainingsverwaltung gesehen? Möchte jemand freiwillig meine Tabelle abtippen, damit ich eine schöne grafische Auswertung bekomme?



???


----------



## ahara (20. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Habt ihr oben die tolle neue Trainingsverwaltung gesehen? Möchte jemand freiwillig meine Tabelle abtippen, damit ich eine schöne grafische Auswertung bekomme?



Mach ich dir...kann ja nicht so viel sein...bist ja die meiste Zeit im forum unterwegs


----------



## ahara (20. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> ???


Ganz oben...neben dem Fotoalbum


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2006)

176 Einträge seit April, ein paar Stunden und du bist damit durch.


----------



## ahara (20. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> 176 Einträge seit April, ein paar Stunden und du bist damit durch.


Du meinst die Einträge hier im Thread, oder?


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2006)

Das sind ja genausoviele.  Gut jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (21. Oktober 2006)

N'Abend,

euch allen morgen viel Glück!!! Drücke euch die  

Wann gibts es denn nun die Bastelstunde? Martin, hast du die Utensilien für die Lampe schon testen können und für gut befunden? Wann gibt es denn die "Bestellliste"?

Viele Glück und roll on 

Günther


----------



## ahara (21. Oktober 2006)

...und du drückst dich morgen mal wieder....


----------



## GFreude (21. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> ...und du drückst dich morgen mal wieder....



Na, soll ich denn lieber dich drücken?  

Nee, mal im Ernst. Ich fahre derzeit nicht allzu oft. Warte auf mein neues Bike (Rahmen, kommt hoffentlich Ende der Woche), gehe 'ne Runde Joggen und mach ein wenig Krafttraining! Sobald das Bike aufgebaut ist, werde ich euch wieder öfter Gesellschaft leisten bei eurer Girls-only-Runde. Keine Angst, ihr seit noch zu schnell für mich! Ich fahre lieber mit den Jungs!!!

Nochmals, dir viel Glück


----------



## ahara (21. Oktober 2006)

Man sieht sich ja spätestens beim Basteln. Aber nicht, dass du nur Papierflieger faltest   und uns Frauen die Arbeit überlässt


----------



## John Rico (21. Oktober 2006)

@biker tom:
Hab gestern bei BOC mal nach den Lampen geguckt, hing die ganz Wand voll, 14,99  für eine Cubelight.
Die andere (Ellipsoid) habe ich da gar nicht gesehen, komisch.

Falls du noch eine brauchst und bis zum ersten warten kannst, kann ich dir eine etwas billiger besorgen ....


----------



## gnss (21. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Martin, hast du die Utensilien für die Lampe schon testen können und für gut befunden? Wann gibt es denn die "Bestellliste"?



Ein Akku und Ladegerät sind gebastelt, der Akku lädt gerade und sollte in den nächsten Minuten voll sein, dann kann ich eine Lampe anschliessen und gucken wie lange er hält, ich hoffe nicht allzulange, sonst bin ich morgen halb tot. 

Kostenübersicht und weitere Details gehen heute Nacht per PM raus.

Übrigens kann man mit dem Akku prima Stromschläge verteilen.


----------



## gnss (21. Oktober 2006)

22:04: Akku voll, Lampe an. Die 20W Birne ist heller als eine 30W am vollgeladenen Bleiakku.


----------



## ahara (21. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Übrigens kann man mit dem Akku prima Stromschläge verteilen.


 

Werde morgen leider nicht mitkommen können  ...Habe einen dicken Hals, Kopfweh und eine laufende Nase *schnief*


----------



## gnss (21. Oktober 2006)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## ahara (21. Oktober 2006)

Danke. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß in Ratzeburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (22. Oktober 2006)

Das Mistding leuchtet immer noch. *gähn*


----------



## gnss (22. Oktober 2006)

Endlich aus, nach 4:21.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Oktober 2006)

Moin!

So, war schön mal wieder in Ratzeburg gewesen zu sein. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich vielleicht auch mit euch fahren, falls ich es schaffe, meine Ausrüstung komplett mitzunehmen. Beide Paar Schuhe stehen nach wie vor einträchtig auf dem Schuhständer im Flur. Ich werde jetzt mit Daggi schön frühstücken und in Gedanken bei euch sein.

Manni


----------



## ahara (22. Oktober 2006)

ups...ja, seine Schuhe sollte man schon mitnehmen  

..aber immer noch besser, als krank im Bett zu liegen


----------



## Stemmel (22. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Wer den Weg aus dem dunklen Wald alleine wieder heraus findet, wird ja wohl auch den Weg nach Ratzeburg finden, oder?



Dank Navi geht fast alles!  Nur eine Baustelle, wie heute auf dem Weg nach Ratzeburg, kann einen da vom gewohnten Weg abbringen...  



ahara schrieb:


> ..aber immer noch besser, als krank im Bett zu liegen



Gute Besserung!  Da hast Du Dir aber einen doofen Zeitpunkt zum kranksein ausgesucht. Bestes Herbstwetter! Hoffentlich bleibt es noch ein paar Tage so.  Werde schnell wieder gesund!  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (22. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... Werde schnell wieder gesund!



Werde mich bemühen. Gehe auf jeden Fall ins Büro...nehme ein Zehnerpack Taschentücher mit, ne Packung Aspirin und gegen den Hals hilft nur "nicht schlucken" ...
Danke für die Genesungswünsche...


----------



## Stemmel (22. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Werde mich bemühen. Gehe auf jeden Fall ins Büro...nehme ein Zehnerpack Taschentücher mit, ne Packung Aspirin und gegen den Hals hilft nur "nicht schlucken" ...
> Danke für die Genesungswünsche...



 Diese Symptome kenne ich... Trotz Arztbesuch und Antibiotika habe ich heute noch mit dem Husten zu tun... Und es ist 5 Wochen her!  Paracetamol hat sich auch bewährt.

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (22. Oktober 2006)

Ja, ja die Mädels,

mir vorwerfen ich drücke mich und dann selbst nicht fahren  Gute Besserung!!!

Martin hat doch gerade einen Superakku zusammengebastelt (> 4 Std Laufzeit!!!  ). Mit einigen Extradrähten, welche man ggf. in die nicht vorhandene Unterwäsche einweben kann, kann man doch bestimmt eine gute Heizung, neben dem Licht betreiben.
So bleibt ihr immer schön warm und der nächste Caipi schmeckt dann bestimmt auch gleich viel besser (ob nun mit oder ohne Zucker, Eis oder ...)

Bis die Tage und spätestens bis zur Bastelstunde!!

Günther

p.s.: @gnss: Bestellung ist an dich abgeschickt!


----------



## gnss (22. Oktober 2006)

So ein Mist mit den Schuhen, fast hätte es mich auch erwischt, aber mir ist es glücklicherweise kurz vor Escheburg aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (22. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Werde mich bemühen. Gehe auf jeden Fall ins Büro...nehme ein Zehnerpack Taschentücher mit, ne Packung Aspirin und gegen den Hals hilft nur "nicht schlucken" ...
> Danke für die Genesungswünsche...



Auch von mir gute Besserung, schade war Landschaftich einfach nur genial dieCTF !!!
In der Gruppe zu fahren und diesem Tempo standzuhalten war etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ich glaube ein 20er Schnitt ist dabei rausgekommen, bei mir etwas weniger 19er ?
Ganz schön schnell....
So fühl ich mich auch ))


----------



## gnss (22. Oktober 2006)

Nächste Gelegenheiten Schuhe einzupacken: 
12.11. Tappendorf bei Neumünster http://www.rbc1894.de/
19.11. Eutin http://www.riemann-eutin.de/
03.12. Wees bei Flensburg http://home.foni.net/~rsc-oeversee/


----------



## ahara (22. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung, schade war Landschaftich einfach nur genial dieCTF !!!
> In der Gruppe zu fahren und diesem Tempo standzuhalten war etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ich glaube ein 20er Schnitt ist dabei rausgekommen, bei mir etwas weniger 19er ?
> Ganz schön schnell....
> So fühl ich mich auch ))



Danke auch dir für die Genesungswünsche.

  Den Schnitt hätte ich wohl auch ohne Erkältung nicht halten können  
da kann ich ja froh sein, nicht mitgefahren zu sein... 

@gnss: soll ich deine Lampe bei Cristina abgeben?


----------



## Cristina (22. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Übrigens kann man mit dem Akku prima Stromschläge verteilen.



Ein Glück daß Mädels nicht so schmerzempfindlich sind, sonst hätte ich mir Watte in die Ohren stopfen müssen ;-)


----------



## gnss (22. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> @gnss: soll ich deine Lampe bei Cristina abgeben?


Wenn du sie nicht mehr brauchst.


----------



## ahara (22. Oktober 2006)

Momentan leider nicht...*schnief*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (23. Oktober 2006)

*@all*
Nachdem Manni und ich gestern mal unseren Kalender für die kommenden Wochenenden gecheckt haben, mussten wir mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass schon viele viele Termin dort stehen  Geht es Euch auch so? 

Wir sollten dabei nicht unser "Weihnachtstreffen" aus den Augen verlieren. Damit alle rechtzeitig planen können, schlage ich dafür den 15.12./16.12.06 vor. Wie sieht es da bei Euch aus? Wer dort noch Platz im Terminkalender hat: Bitte schon mal vormerken. Über das WO und WAS können wir uns dann immer noch austauschen. 

Daggi


----------



## hoedsch (23. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt mit Daggi schön frühstücken und in Gedanken bei euch sein.
> Manni


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass jetzt eine Ecke aus dem Tisch gebissen ist.  
Nächstes mal klappt das bestimmt.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Oktober 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass jetzt eine Ecke aus dem Tisch gebissen ist.



Ja, der Sonntag war gelaufen. Bin dann zwar noch mit meiner Betriebssportgruppe 70 Km Rennrad gefahren, aber das ist leider nur ein schwacher Ersatz.... 

Konsequenz wird sein, es wird ein paar Schuhe sein Leben im Kofferraum meines Autos fristen.

Aber es kommen ja noch einige CTF's in Norddeutschland, die ein oder andere werden wir wohl noch gemeinsam bestreiten.

Bis bald,
Manni


----------



## biker_tom (23. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> @biker tom:
> Hab gestern bei BOC mal nach den Lampen geguckt, hing die ganz Wand voll, 14,99  für eine Cubelight.
> Die andere (Ellipsoid) habe ich da gar nicht gesehen, komisch.
> 
> Falls du noch eine brauchst und bis zum ersten warten kannst, kann ich dir eine etwas billiger besorgen ....



Moin,

danke, dass du mal nachgeschaut hast... Wieso bis zum nächsten ersten warten, arbeitest du dort?

Und für mich ist es ein wenig weit "nur" wegen der Lampe nach Harburg zu fahren... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (23. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wir sollten dabei nicht unser "Weihnachtstreffen" aus den Augen verlieren. Damit alle rechtzeitig planen können, schlage ich dafür den 15.12./16.12.06 vor. Wie sieht es da bei Euch aus? Wer dort noch Platz im Terminkalender hat: Bitte schon mal vormerken. Über das WO und WAS können wir uns dann immer noch austauschen.


Das WE steht bei mir noch nichts drin...  Vorgemerkt!


----------



## Cristina (23. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wir sollten dabei nicht unser "Weihnachtstreffen" aus den Augen verlieren. Damit alle rechtzeitig planen können, schlage ich dafür den 15.12./16.12.06 vor. Wie sieht es da bei Euch aus? Wer dort noch Platz im Terminkalender hat: Bitte schon mal vormerken. Über das WO und WAS können wir uns dann immer noch austauschen.
> 
> Daggi



Der Termin ist sehr nahe an Weihnachten.
Für mich etwas ungünstig, was ist mit dem 1 Advent also 01.12/02.12 ?
Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (24. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Der Termin ist sehr nahe an Weihnachten.
> Für mich etwas ungünstig, was ist mit dem 1 Advent also 01.12/02.12 ?
> Cristina




Das ist doch auch der Sinn des "Weihnachts"treffens... Wie gesagt: Der Terminkalender von Manni und mir ist schon gut gefüllt. Und am 1.Adventwochenende haben wir leider keine Zeit... 

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Oktober 2006)

Moin!

Heute Abend eine kleine Runde mit Beleuchtung?

Ich setze mal einen Termin ins LMB.


----------



## biker_tom (24. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch der Sinn des "Weihnachts"treffens... Wie gesagt: Der Terminkalender von Manni und mir ist schon gut gefüllt. Und am 1.Adventwochenende haben wir leider keine Zeit...
> 
> Daggi



Moin,

Leider Können wir an beiden WE's nicht, das 1. Advent WE hat Monika Geburtstag und unsere Eltern fallen dann hier ein und das 3. sind wir mit 90% Sicherheit bei meinen Eltern....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gnss (24. Oktober 2006)

Scheißwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (24. Oktober 2006)

Mahlzeit!

Ich streiche den Termin im LMB, das hat ja mit Wetter nichts mehr zu tun hier! 

Morgen soll es ja trocken bleiben, auf ein neues also! 

So long,
Manni


----------



## Stemmel (24. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *@all*
> Nachdem Manni und ich gestern mal unseren Kalender für die kommenden Wochenenden gecheckt haben, mussten wir mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass schon viele viele Termin dort stehen  Geht es Euch auch so?
> 
> Daggi



Und nun auch noch das: Ausgerechnet für den 16.12. haben wir jetzt eine Geburtstagseinladung von einem Moto-Bike-Kumpel von Manni bekommen... Der Tag fällt für uns auch flach, denn eine Einladung zum 70. Geburtstag kann man nicht so einfach ausschlagen (ja ja, der Mann ist für sein Alter echt fit. War gerade mit seiner Motorrad-Clique für 4 Wochen in den USA und haben dort mit gemieteten Harleys die Highways unsicher gemacht). 

Es ist halt schwierig, alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Alternativ könnte man sich ja sonst auch einen Sonntagnachmittag zum Adventskaffee aussuchen. Einen kleinen Kuchen kann man dann auch selber backen.

Daggi


----------



## gnss (25. Oktober 2006)

Während des kleinen Mitternachtsnightrides war es zumindest von oben trocken, von unten gab es eine kleine Schlammpackung.


----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Während des kleinen Mitternachtsnightrides war es zumindest von oben trocken, von unten gab es eine kleine Schlammpackung.



Und jetzt sieht mein Rad aus wie immer....


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Und jetzt sieht mein Rad aus wie immer....



 Hat es vorher anders ausgesehen? 

Wie lange war ihr unterwegs? Seid ihr am "Silverstertreffpunkt" gewesen?

So denn,
Mani


----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hat es vorher anders ausgesehen?


Allerdings, Martin, Carsten und Simon kennen es im sauberen Zustand :-b




Manni1599 schrieb:


> :
> Wie lange war ihr unterwegs? Seid ihr am "Silverstertreffpunkt" gewesen?


Waren ca. 1,5 Stunden unterwegs, Martin natürlich länger...
Sind Richtung Aumühle, die Wilde 13, gefahren und zurück.
Jede Menge Augen im Wald,ein Rehkids, daß erschrocken weglief, nicht zu vergessen der verstörte Frosch vor meinem Vorderrad


----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

Sind mit dem gebastelten AKKU gefahren, hält auch... *ups* hingefallen, also auch  Sturtzsicher.


----------



## hoedsch (25. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Rehkids


Sind das die Viecher, die mit Ghettoblaster und Skateboard durch den Wald rocken? 

Clemens


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Oktober 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Sind das die Viecher, die mit Ghettoblaster und Skateboard durch den Wald rocken?
> 
> Clemens



Yo, Bruder, cool ey....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Sind das die Viecher, die mit Ghettoblaster und Skateboard durch den Wald rocken?
> 
> Clemens



Die wüden ja nicht weglaufen ;-)


----------



## Stemmel (25. Oktober 2006)

*...ein Rehkids...*

Herrlich, was ein Wort so auslösen kann.   Ich erinnere mich da auch noch an die PUPE und die PUME...  

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Tiere erschrocken waren. An Biker, die bis 21.30 Uhr im Wald unterwegs sind, haben sie sich ja schon gewöhnt. Aber um die Uhrzeit??  Da rechnet doch keiner mehr damit...

Daggi
die sich ärgert, dass heute gutes Wetter ist.  Aber leider MUSS sie LANGE arbeiten. Frühes nach Hause gehen kann sie sich sowohl gleitzeit- als auch arbeitsmäßig überhaupt nicht erlauben


----------



## gnss (25. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Und jetzt sieht mein Rad aus wie immer....



Ich will meins nicht sehen.


----------



## gnss (25. Oktober 2006)

Kann jemand bei dem herrlichen Sonnenschein schon vor dem NR so gegen 16 oder 16:30, je nachdem wie lange ich brauche um den Schlamm von meinem Rad abzuklopfen?


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Oktober 2006)

Ja, ich kann so ab 16.30 Uhr, denke ich. Je nach dem wie lange Cristina im Bauhaus braucht....

Komm einfach mal vorbei.

Manni


----------



## gnss (25. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Je nach dem wie lange Cristina im Bauhaus braucht....



Also kann ich mir Zeit lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Also kann ich mir Zeit lassen.



Ja,ja...
ich hab euch auch lieb *schmol*


----------



## gnss (25. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> *schmol*


----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


>



schon vorbei


----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

Für Paty-Hasen
schaut mal rein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3125488#post3125488
Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Oktober 2006)

Mahlzeit!

Das Wetter sieht ja doch noch ganz gut aus, mein Akku ist geladen, wollen wir heute Abend ausnahmsweise mal eine kleine Runde drehen?

Meldet euch mal, ich denke, ich kann ab ca. 1730 - 18.00 Uhr.

Manni


----------



## Catsoft (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich werd wohl meinen Crosser zusammenschrauben müssen, sonst wird das mit Rade nix...


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl meinen Crosser zusammenschrauben müssen, sonst wird das mit Rade nix...



Isser endlich da?

Den musst Du mir mal zeigen!

Viel Spaß in Rade!


----------



## Catsoft (26. Oktober 2006)

Bin ja heute im Keller 

Wg. Bilder guckst du meine Fotos


----------



## gnss (26. Oktober 2006)

Bei dem Wetter muß man einfach fahren, vielleicht das letzte mal in kurzen Sachen.


----------



## gnss (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre gleich mit Simon los, vielleicht wird das was mit dem kleinen Nr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (27. Oktober 2006)

N'Abend,

bin morgen bei BOC in Harburg. Kann ich noch etwas für den Bastelabend mitbringen? Wenn ja, bitte bis morgen früh (11 Uhr) melden!

Viele Grüße
Günther


----------



## John Rico (27. Oktober 2006)

Da der Bastelabend wohl nicht vor Mittwoch stattfinden wird, wäre es sinnvoller, wenn ich den Einkauf bei BOC übernehme - auf jeden Fall wäre es billiger!  

Gruß
Sven

PS: Werde morgen wohl auch da sein, weiß allerdings noch nicht genau, wann.


----------



## gnss (28. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> bin morgen bei BOC in Harburg.



Sind die Einzelteile für dein Bike eingetroffen?


----------



## GFreude (28. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Da der Bastelabend wohl nicht vor Mittwoch stattfinden wird, wäre es sinnvoller, wenn ich den Einkauf bei BOC übernehme - auf jeden Fall wäre es billiger!
> Gruß
> Sven


Hallo Sven, 

billiger oder günstiger ? 

Günstiger ist immer gut!

Ich muss sowieso nur ein paar Teile (Licht für Narbendynamo usw.) für das Cityrad meiner Tochter besorgen.

Hi Martin, 
nein die Einzelteile (Rahmen und Gabel) sind noch nicht da! Mit Glück erhalte ich die Teile Ende der nächsten Woche! Habe wieder mal die Bestellung erweitert. 203mm Bremsscheibe, welche wiederum einen größeren Adapter benötigt usw. usf. 

Bis die Tage
Günther


----------



## John Rico (28. Oktober 2006)

"Billig" ist da doch mittlerweile eh fast alles, oder?!?
Da muss man schon wissen, in welcher Kiste man suchen muss, um was gutes zu finden ...  
Zum Thema "günstiger" sag ich nur "Mitarbeiterrabatt" und "Personalkauf", alles klar?

Bin Montag u. Mittwoch auch da, wenn jemand also noch was für die Lampen braucht (Halter etc.) könnt ihr bescheid sagen, beim Bastelabend bin ich ja auch dabei.


----------



## John Rico (28. Oktober 2006)

@Lampenbauer:
Ich war grad bei Louise (Motorradladen) und hab dort einen Blinker fÃ¼rs Motorrad gefunden, der evtl. perfekt als LampengehÃ¤use funktioniert, KLICK.

Hatte leider nur eine Schablone mit, der Durchmesser mÃ¼Ãte aber passen (das GehÃ¤use ist breiter als 41 mm), und die LÃ¤nge mÃ¼Ãte auch reichen.
Ist aus Metall, verchromt und ganz schick, werde wohl mit nem Halogen-Spot nochmal hin und testen.
FÃ¼r alle, die noch ein GehÃ¤use suchen, vielleicht eine interessante Alternative zu Plastikkappe und teuren ForumgehÃ¤use.

@edit:
Den gibt es auf der Internetseite auch als Restposten fÃ¼r 4,95 â¬!
Wenn sich noch jemand findet, lohnt sich das bei 3,95 Versandkosten!


----------



## gnss (28. Oktober 2006)

Sollen doch 51mm sein? 
Die Akkus sind da.


----------



## John Rico (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiß, die haben scheinbar das Glas ganz vorne gemessen, und das ist schmaler als an der Stelle, an der das Gehäuse anfängt.
Hab mir einen Kreis mit 51 mm ausgeschnitten und mitgenommen und an der Stelle, wo das Chromgehäuse anfängt, passt es.
Und das orange Glas kommt ja eh ab.

Haben die IRC Spots die gleiche Größe wie normale Halogen-Spots?
Dann könnte ich damit nochmal hinfahren und genau testen, dann weiß ich definitiv, ob es passt.
Schon bei zwei Leute hätten wir dann für 6,90 p.P. ein schickes Metallgehäuse.


----------



## gnss (28. Oktober 2006)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (28. Oktober 2006)

OK, dann teste ich das die nächste Woche mal aus!
Hätte denn überhaupt jemand Interesse an dem Gehäuse?

Müssen wir uns eig. nicht zweimal treffen? Dachte man muss die Akkus verbinden und dann erstmal warten, damit sich die Ladung angleicht.
Oder geht das so schnell, dass man das aussitzen kann?


----------



## gnss (28. Oktober 2006)

Letztes mal ging es recht schnell, ich glaube ungefähr zwei Stunden. Wahrscheinlich sind die Akkus zur Hauptbastelstunde schon vorbereitet.


----------



## gnss (28. Oktober 2006)

Hat morgen gegen 10 jemand Lust in Escheburg ein paar Akkus vorzubereiten?


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Oktober 2006)

Daggi und ich sind dabei.


----------



## Cristina (28. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat morgen gegen 10 jemand Lust in Escheburg ein paar Akkus vorzubereiten?



Simon und ich sind dabei


----------



## ahara (28. Oktober 2006)

Wieso bist du jetzt nicht in LG? Morgen um 10 schlafe ich hoffentlich noch...War heute im Büro..Falls ich doch früher wach sein sollte...wo soll es stattfinden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (28. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Wieso bist du jetzt nicht in LG? Morgen um 10 schlafe ich hoffentlich noch...War heute im Büro..Falls ich doch früher wach sein sollte...wo soll es stattfinden?



Wollte ja keiner mitkommen!
Es findet bei mir statt 
Gibt auch Pfannkuchen...


----------



## John Rico (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht, hoffe das ist kein Problem?
Wann soll denn der "richtige" Basteltermin stattfinden, nächstes WE oder in der Woche abends?
Wäre gut wenn wir das etwas länger planen könnten, da ich ja insgesamt 2 Std. Fahrzeit mit einplanen muss.

Da sich keiner gemeldet hat gehe ich davon aus, dass keiner an dem Lampengehäuase Interesse hat, richtig?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ahara (29. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wollte ja keiner mitkommen!


Das kannst du so nicht sagen...war bei Kirsten....dort gab es Caipi...



Cristina schrieb:


> Es findet bei mir statt Gibt auch Pfannkuchen...


hmmm...legger..


----------



## Cristina (29. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wäre gut wenn wir das etwas länger planen könnten, da ich ja insgesamt 2 Std. Fahrzeit mit einplanen muss.



Ist in arbeit!



John Rico schrieb:


> Da sich keiner gemeldet hat gehe ich davon aus, dass keiner an dem Lampengehäuase Interesse hat, richtig?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Nein, ich würde gern so ein Lampengehäuse haben, ist relativ klein und kann man bestimmt am Helm anbringen.
Wir sammeln gerade Ideen bezüglich Gehäuse. 
Hab auch noch ein ganz schickes Gehäuse gefunden, alle sagen der neue Retro-Look aber mir gefällt´s. 
Martin ist dabei noch eine adequate Lösung für die Lampenhalterung zu basteln. Die erste war schon ziemlich gut.
Leider kann ich dir noch keine Fotos schicken, aber demnächst ;-)

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## GFreude (29. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat morgen gegen 10 jemand Lust in Escheburg ein paar Akkus vorzubereiten?



Sorry , bin schon gebucht (Tochter!). Ist halt ein bisschen kurzfristig. Obwohl bei Pfannkuchen (mit Apfelmus?) würde ich ja eigentlich schwach werden 

Sven, das Gehäuse sieht doch echt gut aus! Wenn denn alles passt, habe ich auch Interesse. Der Retrolook von Christina klingt aber auch sehr interessant. Würde ja auch ganz gut zu meinem Alter passen  Wir könnten uns bei den großen Akkus natürlich auch richtige Blinker an Bike bauen. Vielleicht hilft es euch beim nächsten Nightride weiter und Christina kann dann besser erkennen, wenn ihr abbiegen wollt und verliert euch dann nicht mehr so schnell. 

Bis zum Bastelabend.

Günther


----------



## ahara (29. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> ...Retrolook...würde ja auch ganz gut zu meinem Alter passen


stimmt


----------



## Cristina (29. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Obwohl bei Pfannkuchen (mit Apfelmus?) würde ich ja eigentlich schwach werden


Beim nächsten Treffen 



GFreude schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es euch beim nächsten Nightride weiter und Christina kann dann besser erkennen, wenn ihr abbiegen wollt und verliert euch dann nicht mehr so schnell.



:-b



GFreude schrieb:


> Bis zum Bastelabend.



Günther setzt doch ein Termin fest, der dir am besten paßt.
So langsam müssen wir Anfangen (Morgen) und fertig werden, sonst kommt noch der Frühling...

Cristina ohne "h" ;-)


----------



## Cristina (29. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Morgen um 10 schlafe ich hoffentlich noch...War heute im Büro..Falls ich doch früher wach sein sollte...



Wenn man sich bis in die Puppen im Netz tummelt, ist das kein Wunder...


----------



## ahara (29. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wenn man sich bis in die Puppen im Netz tummelt, ist das kein Wunder...


DAS sagt die Richtige...aber "fischen" ist so entspannend...


----------



## Cristina (29. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> DAS sagt die Richtige...aber "fischen" ist so entspannend...



Ich muß noch auf mein Kuchen warten 
Fischen, hast du denn den richtigen Köder *lach*
Raubfische schwimmen tief ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (29. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ich muß noch auf mein Kuchen warten


..Pflaumenkuchen?...da komme ich doch glatt vorbei..



Cristina schrieb:


> Fischen, hast du denn den richtigen Köder *lach*


 *zwinker**zwinker*


Cristina schrieb:


> Raubfische schwimmen tief ;-)



Manchmal verirren sie sich auch in seichte Gewässer...


----------



## Cristina (29. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Manchmal verirren sie sich auch in seichte Gewässer...



Dann muß ich wohl die Augen aufhalten ;-)


----------



## ahara (29. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Dann muß ich wohl die Augen aufhalten ;-)


...und ich werde meine jetzt schließen...*gähn*

Vielleicht bis morgen...
GN8

Werde morgen wohl eine Runde mit dem RR [email protected]:wie soll das Wetter werden?


----------



## gnss (29. Oktober 2006)

Hoffentlich schneit es.


----------



## ahara (29. Oktober 2006)

ich glaube du magst keine Rennräder


----------



## Beppo (29. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin
um 14.30Uhr gibt es eine Regenpause! 
Wer kommt mit zur Schlammschlacht? 14.30Uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle?

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## GFreude (29. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> stimmt



Na warte du "Zicke". Wenn ich denn endlich mal wieder zu euch stosse, wird sich schon ein Ast finden, der sich zufällig in den Speichen wiederfindet! 

Wenn ich aber so überwiegend die Zeit betrachte, an denen ihr am Surfen seit, glaube ich wirklich ich bin schon alt. Wann schlaft ihr denn mal so?

Günther


----------



## ahara (29. Oktober 2006)

...und dann musst du mir wieder deinen Naturhaarhelm leihen, damit ich mit dem BobbyCar deiner Nachbarn den Berg sicher runter komme...  



			
				GFREUDE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich denn endlich mal wieder zu euch stosse...


 ...wann soll das denn sein...?


----------



## GFreude (29. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Treffen
> Günther setzt doch ein Termin fest, der dir am besten paßt.
> So langsam müssen wir Anfangen (Morgen) und fertig werden, sonst kommt noch der Frühling...
> Cristina ohne "h" ;-)



Hallo Cristina ohne h;

da wollte ich mal großzügig sein und habe dir ein h gekauft und nun diese Kleinigkeiten 

Von mir aus kann es diese Woche losgehen. Ich habe Urlaub und außer ein paar Tagesaktivitäten so gut wie nichts am Abend vor. Am 2.11. mache ich allerdings noch 'ne Nachtschicht in der Firma. Sonst ist noch alles frei. Glaube ich jedenfalls, denn eigentlich verwaltet Anja unsere Termine und die kann ich derzeit nicht stören, da sie mir ihrer Freundin gerade einen Schnulzfim guckt  

Wie sieht es mit Montag, Dienstag oder Mittwoch aus. Ich kombiniere denn meine Tagesaktivitäten (Shoppen gehn in Lüneburg ...) so, dass ich zur entsprechenden Zeit wieder da bin.

Sind denn eigentlich schon alle Sachen da und was hab ihr denn heute gebastel?

LG
Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (29. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> ...und dann musst du mir wieder deinen Naturhaarhelm leihen, damit ich mit dem BobbyCar deiner Nachbarn den Berg sicher runter komme...
> ...wann soll das denn sein...?



Hast du etwa schon Angst  
Ich warte derzeit noch auf mein neues Bike und sobald ich dann die Teile zusammengebaut habe, freue ich mich schon, mit dir/euch wieder mal 'ne Runde zu Biken. Du kleine Bergziege (-Zicke)

Gruß
Günther


----------



## ahara (29. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hast du etwa schon Angst
> Ich warte derzeit noch auf mein neues Bike und sobald ich dann die Teile zusammengebaut habe, freue ich mich schon, mit dir/euch wieder mal 'ne Runde zu Biken. Du kleine Bergziege (-Zicke)
> 
> Gruß
> Günther



Dann mal los..von wegen Angst....Die Bergziege wartet schon auf dich..


----------



## John Rico (29. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann es diese Woche losgehen. Ich habe Urlaub und außer ein paar Tagesaktivitäten so gut wie nichts am Abend vor.



Ich wäre für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Abend.
Zum einen kann ich dann nochmal nach dem Blinker schauen und testen, ob das passt.
Außerdem könnte ich dann Mittwoch noch Halter o.ä. bei BOC kaufen und mitbringen, falls jemandem noch was fehlt.

@Cristina:
Was hast du denn für ein Retrogehäuse gefunden?
Falls der Blinker nicht passen sollte, brauche ich ja noch was anderes, was ich dann möglichst bis zum Basteltermin auch haben sollte.


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Sind denn eigentlich schon alle Sachen da und was hab ihr denn heute gebastel?



noch nicht, heute haben wir akkus auseinandergebaut und neu zusammengestellt.


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann es diese Woche losgehen.
> Wie sieht es mit Montag, Dienstag oder Mittwoch aus.



Man muß wohl einen ganzen Tag ansetzten!
In einem Abend schaft man nix...
Nett wäre am WE Samstag oder Sonntag.



GFreude schrieb:


> Sind denn eigentlich schon alle Sachen da und was hab ihr denn heute gebastel?


Die Akkuzellen sind jetzt fertig

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Die Akkuzellen sind jetzt fertig
> 
> Cristina



Wie lange habt ihr denn noch gemacht? Seid ihr vor Mitternacht fertig geworden? 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wie lange habt ihr denn noch gemacht? Seid ihr vor Mitternacht fertig geworden?
> 
> Daggi



Klar, wir haben sogar nocht Matrix schauen können


----------



## biker_tom (30. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

bin auch wieder im Lande.... Aber ein Heer von Muskelkatzen mit gebracht...

Bin am Samstag auf was gestoßen, wo wir eventuell die "Weihnachtsfeier" machen können.

Wie sieht es denn generell am 10.12. bei euch so aus?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Klar, wir haben sogar nocht Matrix schauen können



Na, dann war der Abend ja gerettet  
Das erklärt auch, warum gnss wieder so spät im Forum war  

Trotzdem: RESPEKT für die Leistung.   Da müsst ihr ja im Akkord gearbeitet haben. Denn ich habe ja nun gesehen, was für ein Aufwand es war, die Akkus kaputt und dann wieder ganz zu kriegen. 

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Klar, wir haben sogar nocht Matrix schauen können



Allerdings ist morgen das "Lotterleben" wieder vorbei, denn dann gehörst auch Du wieder zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung.  
6.00 Uhr stehe ich vor der Tür (oder auch ein paar Minuten später...)  


Daggi


----------



## GFreude (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Man muß wohl einen ganzen Tag ansetzten!
> In einem Abend schaft man nix...
> Nett wäre am WE Samstag oder Sonntag.
> Cristina



OK!
Dann schaun wir mal das wir möglichst alle unter einen Hut kriegen! Mir persönlich würde der Sonntag besser passen; ist ja eh ein eher toter Tag!
Ich könnte aber genauso gut am Samstag, wenn es denn nicht gerade vor 10 Uhr anfängt.

Also macht mal einen Termin klar und betet, dass die noch fehlenden Teile bis dahin eingetroffen sind.
Wie viele sind wir den eigentlich und was muss dann eigentlich noch gebastelt werden? Ich denke mal die Schweinwerfer? Müssen wir noch bohren oder sägen und welches Werkzeug wird dafür benötigt?
Sind die Akkus jetzt eigentlich günstiger, wo ihr sie doch alle kaputt gemacht habt?

Fragen über Fragen...

Günther


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> OK!
> Dann schaun wir mal das wir möglichst alle unter einen Hut kriegen! Mir persönlich würde der Sonntag besser passen;
> Günther



Mir würde auch der Sonntag ab 10:00 Uhr passen.
Auch wenn noch nicht alle Teile vorhanden sind, es ist noch viel zu tun ;-)

@Alle
was ist mit Euch ?

Cristina


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

Sonntag ab 10Uhr ist auch für mich 0.k.


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn generell am 10.12. bei euch so aus?


Alle Informationen, die man dem Thread entnehmen kann:
Dagmar&Manni können nicht am 1. und 3. Advent
Andrea kann am 3. Advent
Cristina kann am 1. Advent, aber nicht am 3.
du&Monika können nicht am 1. Advent und nicht am 3. Advent, aber ich nehme an, dass ihr am 2. Advent könnt

Sonst hat sich niemand zum 2. Advent geäußert.

Mit Advent meine ich immer das Wochenende.


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> @Lampenbauer:
> Ich war grad bei Louise (Motorradladen) und hab dort einen Blinker fÃ¼rs Motorrad gefunden, der evtl. perfekt als LampengehÃ¤use funktioniert, KLICK.



Ich war eben auch bei Louis, aber ich habe es nich gefunden, das nÃ¤chste mal nehme ich die Bestellnummer mit. DafÃ¼r gab es Buff-Imitate im Dreierpack fÃ¼r 10â¬.




			
				GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele sind wir den eigentlich und was muss dann eigentlich noch gebastelt werden?


Theoretisch neun, wobei das vielleicht zu viele sind?  
Akkus in Schrumpfschlauch und Dosen verpacken, LÃ¶cher in die Dosendeckel bohern bzw. schneiden, Schalter, Buchse, Sicherungshalter mit Kabeln versehen und in den Deckel einbauen, Schutzschaltung anbringen. LampengehÃ¤use mit Haltern versehen und Buchsen einbauen, Kabel mit Cinchsteckern versehen. Andere Stecker und die Lampenfassung an die Netzteile anbauen.



> MÃ¼ssen wir noch bohren oder sÃ¤gen und welches Werkzeug wird dafÃ¼r benÃ¶tigt?


LÃ¶tkoblen, FÃ¶n, Akkuschrauber oder Bohrmaschine, die eckigen LÃ¶cher fÃ¼r die Schalter entweder bohren oder mit dem Messer/Dremel schneiden.


> Sind die Akkus jetzt eigentlich gÃ¼nstiger, wo ihr sie doch alle kaputt gemacht habt?


Teurer.

Es ist alles da bis auf die Netzteile, die AlugehÃ¤use aus dem Forum und das Kabel von Conrad, ich hoffe, dass ich es spÃ¤testens am Freitag abholen kann. Den Leuchtmitteln waren sogar ein paar kleine TÃ¼ten Haribo beigelegt, aber davon werdet ihr nichts sehen.


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> "Billig" ist da doch mittlerweile eh fast alles, oder?!?
> Da muss man schon wissen, in welcher Kiste man suchen muss, um was gutes zu finden ...
> Zum Thema "günstiger" sag ich nur "Mitarbeiterrabatt" und "Personalkauf", alles klar?
> 
> Bin Montag u. Mittwoch auch da, wenn jemand also noch was für die Lampen braucht (Halter etc.) könnt ihr bescheid sagen, beim Bastelabend bin ich ja auch dabei.



Liegt in Harburg vielleicht ein Paar "Gore - Handschuh Windstopper® Mistral II N2S" (126291) in schwarz und XXL rum? Aber bitte für die 25 aus dem Onlineshop, nicht das was an der Ware ausgezeichnet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Alle Informationen, die man dem Thread entnehmen kann:
> Dagmar&Manni können nicht am 1. und 3. Advent
> Andrea kann am 3. Advent
> Cristina kann am 1. Advent, aber nicht am 3.
> ...



Ich kann an 1., 2., und am 3. Advent!


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Alle Informationen, die man dem Thread entnehmen kann:
> Dagmar&Manni können nicht am 1. und 3. Advent
> Andrea kann am 3. Advent
> Cristina kann am 1. Advent, aber nicht am 3.
> ...



Jetzt hast du glaube ich Alle durcheinander gebracht *lachlach*
Dagmar und Manni hatten sich für den 3 Advent Sonntags ausgesprochen.
Mir wäre der 3 Advent am Sonntag auch okay obwohl Weihnachten sooo nahe ist.
Andrea kann immmer *lach*
Am 2 Advent kann keiner, auch du nicht...
Zu viel Sport ist mord für die kleinen da oben *lachlach*

Ich wäre unter den Umständen auch für den 3 Advent Sonntag zum Mittag wo auch immer...

Cristina


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Andrea kann immmer *lach*



Wie isn das jetzt gemeint?


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Wie isn das jetzt gemeint?



Na am 1, 2 und 3 Advent....
Obwohl der 2 Advent, da war doch was *denk*


----------



## John Rico (30. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Liegt in Harburg vielleicht ein Paar "Gore - Handschuh Windstopper® Mistral II N2S" (126291) in schwarz und XXL rum? Aber bitte für die 25 aus dem Onlineshop, nicht das was an der Ware ausgezeichnet ist.



Ich kann morgen gerne gucken und sie dir bestellen / kaufen, wenn sie im Laden oder System sind.
Soll ich das machen, wenn ich sie für den Preis oder weniger bekomme?
Sonst noch jemand was, bis morgen abend müsste ich's wissen?
z.B. XT Kassette für ca. 25   


Wg. Basteln passt mir Sonntag auch, mir wäre aber ab 11:00 Uhr lieber, sonst muss ich so früh hoch ...
Der Blinker liegt übrigens wenn du im ersten Stock reingehst rechst der Gang zwischen erstem und zweiten Regal (halt bei den Blinkern) auf der rechten Seite, mittlere Reihe im hinteren Drittel.
Vorrausgesetzt du warst in dem Shop in der Süberstraße / Hammerbrook...


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Obwohl der 2 Advent, da war doch was *denk*


Hmmmmh *grübel* muss mal in den Kalender schauen...ach ja...jetzt weiß ich es wieder 

Ich kann am 2. *nicht*


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Dagmar und Manni hatten sich für den 3 Advent Sonntags ausgesprochen.
> Mir wäre der 3 Advent am Sonntag auch okay obwohl Weihnachten sooo nahe ist.


Dagmar hat einen Sonntag Nachmittag geschrieben, nicht den bestimmten.  


> Am 2 Advent kann keiner, auch du nicht...


Danke.


> Zu viel Sport ist mord für die kleinen da oben *lachlach*


Hauptsache es ist Mord für die anderen überall verteilten Zellen. 


> Ich wäre unter den Umständen auch für den 3 Advent Sonntag zum Mittag wo auch immer...


Wie wäre es mit diesem Fahrenkrug?




ahara schrieb:


> Ich kann an 1., 2., und am 3. Advent!


Wollen wir zusammen eine Therapiegruppe für Vergessliche aufsuchen?


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Sonst noch jemand was, bis morgen abend müsste ich's wissen?z.B. XT Kassette für ca. 25 


brauche ich etwas..., Cristina ??


John Rico schrieb:


> Wg. Basteln passt mir Sonntag auch, mir wäre aber ab 11:00 Uhr lieber, sonst muss ich so früh hoch ...


immer diese Jugend...spät rein ins Bett und spät auch wieder raus tststs


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann morgen gerne gucken und sie dir bestellen / kaufen, wenn sie im Laden oder System sind.
> Soll ich das machen, wenn ich sie für den Preis oder weniger bekomme?
> Sonst noch jemand was, bis morgen abend müsste ich's wissen?
> z.B. XT Kassette für ca. 25 
> ...



Die schwarzen XXL-Handschuhe für 25 oder weniger bitte.
Ich war bei Louis im Gewerbegebiet Allermöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Wollen wir zusammen eine Therapiegruppe für Vergessliche aufsuchen?



wir sind echt voll daneben...


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> brauche ich etwas..., Cristina ??


Eine neue Federgabel ;-)
Sonst glaube ich nichts...


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

Wie wäre es mit einem Rücklicht und einer stadttauglichen Lampe?


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> wir sind echt voll daneben...




 JA!  (Schreiber eingeschlossen)


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

Wann kommt denn dein neues altes GT?


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Rücklicht und einer stadttauglichen Lampe?


Gute Idee  

@John Rico: Habt ihr da was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (30. Oktober 2006)

Oh Gott, mir ist ganz schwindelig! :kotz: Das war fast schon ein wenig zuviel für mich...  

Ich fasse also zusammen: Es kommt also KEIN anderer Tag in Frage als der 16. Dezember  Wenn wir uns dann auf diesen Tag einigen könnten, wären wir schon ein Stück weiter.  

Es gibt dann also mehree Möglichkeiten: Brunch, gemeinsames Kaffeetrinken bei irgendjemanden, abendlicher Treff zum gemeinsamen Essen z.B. Fahrenkrug. 

Falls ich etwas vergessen haben sollte: Lasst mich bitte an der gemeinsamen Therapie teilnehmen (bei dieser Gelegenheit: Viele Grüße an Nina..).  

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Hauptsache es ist Mord für die anderen überall verteilten Zellen.


Welche anderen Zellen, kenne ich nicht...



gnss schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit diesem Fahrenkrug?



@an Alle
Wenn es nicht geschlossen hat, sollten wir einen zweiten Anlauf starten,
was meint ihr?


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Es kommt also KEIN anderer Tag in Frage als der 16. Dezember  Daggi



Sonntag ist doch der 17te oder???
Ich meld uns bei Nina an, die wird aus unserer Umgebung flüchten...*lachlachlach*


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> @an Alle
> Wenn es nicht geschlossen hat, sollten wir einen zweiten Anlauf starten,
> was meint ihr?



Fahrenkrug wäre ok...War nicht mal von Fondue die Rede..


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Fahrenkrug wäre ok...War nicht mal von Fondue die Rede..



War mal, ist wohl untergegangen, weil der Sonntag angedacht worden ist...
Sonst fände ich diese Alternative viel besser.

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ich meld uns bei Nina an, die wird aus unserer Umgebung flüchten...*lachlachlach*



*Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!*

Ja, es ist natürlich der 17. Dezember. Hab doch gesagt, dass mir ganz schwindelig ist... 

Daggi


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ja, es ist natürlich der 17. Dezember. Hab doch gesagt, dass mir ganz schwindelig ist...


Hast du etwa von dem Wein genascht?



			
				Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Welche anderen Zellen, kenne ich nicht...


Die kleine Gemeinheit spare ich mir lieber.


----------



## John Rico (30. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Die schwarzen XXL-Handschuhe für 25 oder weniger bitte.


OK, sag dir Mittwoch bescheid, ob ich sie bekommen habe.



ahara schrieb:


> immer diese Jugend...spät rein ins Bett und spät auch wieder raus tststs


Wenn du mir ein lecker Frühstück machst, schaffe ich es auch um 10:00 Uhr.  



ahara schrieb:


> Gute Idee
> 
> @John Rico: Habt ihr da was?


Klar, schau am besten mal auf http://www.boc24.de und such dir was aus.
Ich finde Sigma Cubelight bzw. Supraled (habe ich) recht gut, dazu dann das Cuberider Rücklicht.
Gibt's mit der Cubelight auch als Set.
Sag mir was du haben willst, genauen Preis kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen, wird aber auf jeden Fall ne Ecke billiger.


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Hast du etwa von dem Wein genascht?
> 
> 
> Die kleine Gemeinheit spare ich mir lieber.



Das ist schon die Zweite Heute, ich glaub ICH brauch jetzt ein Schluck....
@Dagmar
Hat er dir geschmeckt?


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> immer diese Jugend...spät rein ins Bett und spät auch wieder raus tststs





			
				ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen um 10 schlafe ich hoffentlich noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> @Dagmar
> Hat er dir geschmeckt?



Gestern fand ich ihn am Anfang nicht so dolle... Ich bin halt kein Fan von trockenem Rotwein. Aber je später der Abend wurde, desto besser wurde auch der Geschmack. Habe heute das letzte Glas getrunken und er schmeckte mir diesmal von Anfang an. Vielleicht wird das mit den trockenen Rotweinen und mir doch noch etwas?  

Gehe jetzt ins Bett. Hier ist mir zuviel Betrieb. Werde morgen in Ruhe lesen, was noch so abgegangen ist. In meinem Alter muss man sich rechtzeitig ins Bett begeben. Vor allen Dingen, wenn man morgens um 6 Uhr schon wieder eine Verabredung hat  

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Gehe jetzt ins Bett. Hier ist mir zuviel Betrieb. Werde morgen in Ruhe lesen, was noch so abgegangen ist. In meinem Alter muss man sich rechtzeitig ins Bett begeben. Vor allen Dingen, wenn man morgens um 6 Uhr schon wieder eine Verabredung hat
> 
> Daggi



Bis dahin, ich habe ja noch 5 Jahre Zeit ;-)


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wenn du mir ein lecker Frühstück machst, schaffe ich es auch um 10:00 Uhr.


..dann schaffen wir es aber nicht bis 10   


John Rico schrieb:


> Klar, schau am besten mal auf http://www.boc24.de und such dir was aus.
> Ich finde Sigma Cubelight bzw. Supraled (habe ich) recht gut, dazu dann das Cuberider Rücklicht.
> Gibt's mit der Cubelight auch als Set.
> Sag mir was du haben willst, genauen Preis kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen, wird aber auf jeden Fall ne Ecke billiger.



Gibt es die Supraled auch in schwarz oder anthrazit?


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


>



D A N K E


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

so war das nicht gemeint.


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> so war das nicht gemeint.



och menno...  hatte mich schon gefreut...


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

nicht weinen, ist doch nur spaß.


----------



## John Rico (30. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> ..dann schaffen wir es aber nicht bis 10



Jetzt frage ich mich doch, was du unter einem leckeren Frühstück verstehst ...  



> Gibt es die Supraled auch in schwarz oder anthrazit?


Nein, die Supraled gibt es nur in silber, die Cubelight wäre schwarz.


----------



## hoedsch (31. Oktober 2006)

Irgendwie verliere ich in diesem Thread den Überblick...

Kaum ein paar Stunden offline schon 95 einträge mehr.  

Macht ihr am 16. oder wann auch immer ein Weihnachtstreffen? 

Zeit hätte ich vermutlich und auch Brunchen und anschließend satt gemäßigt Biken fände meine Zustimmung.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (31. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!*
> 
> Ja, es ist natürlich der 17. Dezember. Hab doch gesagt, dass mir ganz schwindelig ist...
> 
> Daggi



Moin,

was habt ihr denn am 2. Advent WE vor??? Bekomme hier irgendwie nichts mehr mit... 

Am 17. Dez. können wir leider definitiv nicht, und somit müßt ihr dann ohne uns was planen, leider (zumindest aus unserer Sicht).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (31. Oktober 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> was habt ihr denn am 2. Advent WE vor??? Bekomme hier irgendwie nichts mehr mit...
> Gruß
> Thomas



Cristina, Simon, Martin, Andrea und Kiddies, Manni und ich fahren zum Kekse backen in den Harz. Und das geht halt von Freitag bis Sonntag... Daher fällt dann das Wochenende für ein Weihnachtstreffen mit allen flach. Zumindest für die Vorgenannten. Vielleicht gibt es ja aber auch eine "Parallel-Veranstaltung", an der wir dann nicht teilnehmen können. 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (31. Oktober 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Macht ihr am 16. oder wann auch immer ein Weihnachtstreffen?



Nein !!!
Am 17.12.2006 es ist ein Sonntag!



hoedsch schrieb:


> Zeit hätte ich vermutlich und auch Brunchen und anschließend satt gemäßigt Biken fände meine Zustimmung.
> Gruß
> Clemens



Brunch ist ne gute Idee !!!
Wie wäre es mit Brunchen im "Oktober" in Bergedorf.
Andrea  ich waren an einem Sontag dort und hatten uns das Buffet schon mal angeschaut und für sehr gut befunden !!!

@Alle
Brunchen im "Oktober" in Bergedorf am 17.12.2006 Sonntag.
Einverstanden????


----------



## Stemmel (31. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Nein !!!
> Am 17.12.2006 es ist ein Sonntag!
> 
> 
> ...



Termin ist gefunden, Örtlichkeit ist gefunden, ich sage dann mal JO!  

@Cristina
Reservierst Du? 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (31. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Termin ist gefunden, Örtlichkeit ist gefunden, ich sage dann mal JO!
> 
> @Cristina
> Reservierst Du?
> Daggi



Gerne, wie viele sind wir denn?


----------



## gnss (31. Oktober 2006)

Das sind mehr als ich Finger an einer Hand habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (31. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> wie viele sind wir denn?



Ich sage mal *EINS*
und für Manni *ZWEI*

bitte weiter abzählen... 

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (31. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich sage mal *EINS*
> und für Manni *ZWEI*
> bitte weiter abzählen...
> Daggi



Ich sag denn mal drei (Anja) und vier (icke) für 17.12.06 im Oktober! 

Aber wann ist denn nun eigentlich der Basteltag? Samstag oder Sonntag? 
Ab 10 Uhr, 11 Uhr ... und wieso dauert das denn so lange (den ganzen Tag?)!
Ggf. können wir auch vorher hier frühstücken. Jeder kann ja denn ggf. etwas mitbringen und die Reste dann auch wieder mitnehmen!!!

Akkuschrauber, ein Lötkolben, Dremel, Fein Multimaster sind vorhanden. Mehrere können ggf. aber auch nicht schaden. Gebohrt und gesägt wird im Keller, der Rest der Bastelarbeiten kann dann im Dachgeschoss (Büro) erfolgen!

Nun mal her mit einem Termin!

Günther


----------



## Cristina (31. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ich sag denn mal drei (Anja) und vier (icke) für 17.12.06 im Oktober!



*FÜNF* Simon, *SECHS* Cristina 



GFreude schrieb:


> Aber wann ist denn nun eigentlich der Basteltag? Samstag oder Sonntag?
> Ab 10 Uhr



*Sonntag ab 10:00 Uhr*, mit dem Frühstücken find ich gut, bringe Käse und Fruchtsalat mit 

Gruß Cristina


----------



## Cristina (31. Oktober 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Am 17. Dez. können wir leider definitiv nicht, und somit müßt ihr dann ohne uns was planen, leider (zumindest aus unserer Sicht).
> Gruß
> Thomas



Das ist schade :-(
Kriege den Octavia als Firmenwagen 
Gruß Cristina


----------



## gnss (31. Oktober 2006)

*SIEBEN*


----------



## ahara (31. Oktober 2006)

*ACHT*


----------



## ahara (31. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich doch, was du unter einem leckeren Frühstück verstehst ...


 lecker und viel essen...was denn wohl sonst  


John Rico schrieb:


> Nein, die Supraled gibt es nur in silber, die Cubelight wäre schwarz.


Nehme trotzdem die Supraled mit dem von dir empf. Rücklicht (im Set?). Kannst du das Geld auslegen oder soll ich es dir mailen  
Nein, reicht es wenn ich es dir So. mitbringe?



			
				GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Ggf. können wir auch vorher hier frühstücken. Jeder kann ja denn ggf. etwas mitbringen und die Reste dann auch wieder mitnehmen!!!



 diese Idee ist mal gut...Bringe auch irgendetwas mit...
War das Schrauben diesen Sonntag, den 5.11.06?? Man kommt hier gar nicht so schnell mit...


----------



## Cristina (31. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> War das Schrauben diesen Sonntag, den 5.11.06?? Man kommt hier gar nicht so schnell mit...



Ja diesen Sonntag ab 10:00 Uhr Süße ;-)
Was meinst du bist du dann schon wach?


----------



## GFreude (31. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> diese Idee ist mal gut...Bringe auch irgendetwas mit...


 
Aber bitte was leckeres zu essen? 



ahara schrieb:


> War das Schrauben diesen Sonntag, den 5.11.06?? Man kommt hier gar nicht so schnell mit...



Ich denke ja; diesen Sonntag! Wenn denn bis Samstag alle bestellten Artikel eingetroffen sind. Ich denke Martin kann sich ja äüßern, wenn er meint, dass wir evtl. nichts zu basteln haben!

Was für'n ein Stress heute. Ich komme kaum zum Schreiben! Erpresserische Kinderbanden ziehen, geduldeld von der Polizei und den anscheinend überforderten Eltern, durch die Gegend und dransalieren die Nachbarn. Kinderriegel, Duplo und Bounty sind zur Zeit der Hit!!! Wenn das so weitergeht bleibt nichts für mich übrig


----------



## ahara (31. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ja diesen Sonntag ab 10:00 Uhr Süße ;-)
> Was meinst du bist du dann schon wach?



Kommt darauf an, was Samstag abend so anliegt...was meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (31. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Aber bitte was leckeres zu essen?


 Ist Tomate mit Mozzarella lecker genug?? 



GFreude schrieb:


> Was für'n ein Stress heute. Ich komme kaum zum Schreiben! Erpresserische Kinderbanden ziehen, geduldeld von der Polizei und den anscheinend überforderten Eltern, durch die Gegend und dransalieren die Nachbarn. Kinderriegel, Duplo und Bounty sind zur Zeit der Hit!!! Wenn das so weitergeht bleibt nichts für mich übrig



Komm doch verkleidet zu mir und bitte um Süßes oder Saures...bekommst dann was von mir...


----------



## GFreude (31. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Ist Tomate mit Mozzarella lecker genug??



Ja!!! 



ahara schrieb:


> Komm doch verkleidet zu mir und bitte um Süßes oder Saures...bekommst dann was von mir...



Reicht der Naturhaarhelm als Verkleidung aus? Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nur vorstellen, dass ich Saures von dir bekomme!!! Was wäre denn was Süßes? ? 

Falls Sven noch mal online gehen sollte:
Kannst du mir bitte das 
Sigma Sport - Rücklicht Cuberider (Art-Nr: 122869) mitbingen? 
Vielen Dank

Günther


----------



## ahara (31. Oktober 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nur vorstellen, dass ich Saures von dir bekomme!!!












GFreude schrieb:


> Was wäre denn was Süßes? ?


----------



## John Rico (31. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> lecker und viel essen...was denn wohl sonst
> 
> Nehme trotzdem die Supraled mit dem von dir empf. Rücklicht (im Set?). Kannst du das Geld auslegen oder soll ich es dir mailen
> Nein, reicht es wenn ich es dir So. mitbringe?



Mach ich. Sag mir aber bitte noch, ob nur die Supraled (127127) oder als Set (127128) mit Akkus und Ladegerät.
Dazu dann zwei Cuberider (122869) - keine Angst, nur eins für dich.  

@gnss:
Die Handschuhe könnte ich nur bestellen, sind im Lager.
Preis weiß ich nicht, da Chef heute nicht da war, liegt aber eigentlich immer unter dem VK, auch bei Angeboten.
Soll ich? Und bist du sicher, dass du XXL brauchst?

Sonst noch was?
Das wird morgen definitiv die höchste Rechnung, die ich bei BOC je hatte (allerdings auch ohne eure Sachen  ).

Sonntag:
10:00 Uhr finde ich ja immer noch zu früh, aber ich konnte mich scheinbar nicht durchsetzen,
Wo muss ich denn genau hin, Bergedorf oder noch irgendwo mitten in die Pampa?
Fährt dann zufällig jemand Bergedorf vorbei und kann mich mitnehmen?
Bringe auch gerne was mit, sagt einfach was (muss aber Rucksack-tauglich sein)


----------



## ahara (31. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mach ich. Sag mir aber bitte noch, ob nur die Supraled (127127) oder als Set (127128) mit Akkus und Ladegerät.
> Dazu dann zwei Cuberider (122869) - keine Angst, nur eins für dich.


Wenn ich nicht das Set nehme muss ich ja trotzdem Akkus und Ladegerät kaufen, oder gehen auch herkömmliche Akkus und ein herkömmliches Ladegerät für die Akkus? 




John Rico schrieb:


> Sonntag:
> 10:00 Uhr finde ich ja immer noch zu früh, aber ich konnte mich scheinbar nicht durchsetzen,
> Wo muss ich denn genau hin, Bergedorf oder noch irgendwo mitten in die *Pampa*?
> Fährt dann zufällig jemand Bergedorf vorbei und kann mich mitnehmen?
> Bringe auch gerne was mit, sagt einfach was (muss aber Rucksack-tauglich sein)



Ist ja *ab* 10Uhr. Kommst du mit Bahn und Rad? Martin kommt doch aus Bergedorf...

Pampa - Frechheit


----------



## John Rico (31. Oktober 2006)

Du kannst sicher auch andere Akkus kaufen, die Akkus die dabei sind, sind NiMH Akkus mit 1500 mAh.
Der Vorteil bei dem Set ist halt, dass du die Akkus drinlassen kannst und die Lampe bei Bedarf einfach über ne Buchse ans Netzteil hängen kannst.
Das Set mit Netzteil kostet übr. max. 30 

Mit Bahn, mit Rad müsste ich ja noch eher aufstehen, das geht gar nicht!  
Von Bergedorf muss ich halt schauen, wollte das Bike eig nicht mitnehmen, wenn's nicht sein muss.


----------



## gnss (1. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ja; diesen Sonntag! Wenn denn bis Samstag alle bestellten Artikel eingetroffen sind.


Was fehlt:
-Alu-Lampengehäuse aus dem Forum
-Kabel von Conrad, ist zwar bestellt, aber keine Ahnung ob es rechtzeitig kommt.
-Netzteile
sonst ist alles da



John Rico schrieb:


> @gnss:
> Die Handschuhe könnte ich nur bestellen, sind im Lager.
> Preis weiß ich nicht, da Chef heute nicht da war, liegt aber eigentlich immer unter dem VK, auch bei Angeboten.
> Soll ich? Und bist du sicher, dass du XXL brauchst?


Also kosten sie höchstens 25? Dann bitte schwarz und XXL ist auch richtig.

Wegen Sonntag kann ich mich noch nicht entscheiden womit, Bus, Rad oder zu Fuß.


----------



## gnss (1. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> oder gehen auch herkömmliche Akkus und ein herkömmliches Ladegerät für die Akkus?


Falls du schon Akkus und ein Ladegerät hast kannst du die benutzen, aber die Lampe braucht fünf Akkus, deshalb sollte es möglich sein in deinem Ladegerät einzelne Akus zu laden.


----------



## Stemmel (1. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Aber bitte was leckeres zu essen?



Dann bringen Manni und ich Brötchen mit. Allerdings auch hier die Gretchenfrage: Wieviele werden wir denn so ungefähr? 



John Rico schrieb:


> ....irgendwo mitten in die Pampa?



Kann ja so schlimm nicht sein. Kommst Du nicht schon mindestens zum zweiten Mal in die Pampa  Und ausserdem: Dort wohnen doch wirklich lauter nette Leute, oder? Sonst würdest Du doch nicht die Reise aus dem Süden der Republik auf Dich nehmen...  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (1. November 2006)

```
nnnn  nnnnnnnn        eeeeeeeeeeee    uuuuuu    uuuuuunnnn  nnnnnnnn    
n:::nn::::::::nn    ee::::::::::::ee  u::::u    u::::un:::nn::::::::nn  
n::::::::::::::nn  e::::::eeeee:::::eeu::::u    u::::un::::::::::::::nn 
nn:::::::::::::::ne::::::e     e:::::eu::::u    u::::unn:::::::::::::::n
  n:::::nnnn:::::ne:::::::eeeee::::::eu::::u    u::::u  n:::::nnnn:::::n
  n::::n    n::::ne:::::::::::::::::e u::::u    u::::u  n::::n    n::::n
  n::::n    n::::ne::::::eeeeeeeeeee  u::::u    u::::u  n::::n    n::::n
  n::::n    n::::ne:::::::e           u:::::uuuu:::::u  n::::n    n::::n
  n::::n    n::::ne::::::::e          u:::::::::::::::uun::::n    n::::n
  n::::n    n::::n e::::::::eeeeeeee   u:::::::::::::::un::::n    n::::n
  n::::n    n::::n  ee:::::::::::::e    uu::::::::uu:::un::::n    n::::n
  nnnnnn    nnnnnn    eeeeeeeeeeeeee      uuuuuuuu  uuuunnnnnn    nnnnnn
```


----------



## Manni1599 (1. November 2006)

Moin!

@hoedsch: schön, das Du dabei bist, Clemens! Das Treffen findet übrigens mit Partner statt, sofern man eine(n) hat. Das wird bestimmt wieder eine schöne Sache. 

Sitze z.Zt. im Hafen fest, Sturmflut ist angesagt, wir haben unser Gebäude schon Wasserfest gemacht. Ab 10.00 Uhr wird steigender Pegel erwartet.
Mal sehen, was kommt. Wasser ist schon am Parkplatz beim König der Löwen.

Manni
(der seine Taucherbrille sucht...)


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2006)

Ach ja, *zehn* (wenn noch Platz ist)




Stemmel schrieb:


> Kann ja so schlimm nicht sein. Kommst Du nicht schon mindestens zum zweiten Mal in die Pampa  Und ausserdem: Dort wohnen doch wirklich lauter nette Leute, oder? Sonst würdest Du doch nicht die Reise aus dem Süden der Republik auf Dich nehmen...
> 
> Daggi


Klar wohnen da nette Leute, ist aber trotzdem Pampa!  
Wollte halt wie gesagt das Bike eigentlich zu Hause lassen, aber da mir immer noch keiner die Adresse verraten hat, weiß ich nicht, wo ich hinmuss.
Vielleicht kann ich mich ja mit Martin absprechen, mal schauen.

@ahara:
Ich weiß leider immer noch nicht, was du nun für eine SupraLed haben willst.
Da ich bald zu BOC will, ruf mich am besten möglichst bald unter 040/30086871 (ist mein Handy) an und sag mir bescheid, was du nun haben willst.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## biker_tom (1. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Das ist schade :-(
> Kriege den Octavia als Firmenwagen
> Gruß Cristina



Hallo Cristina,

ja, das finden wir auch schade, aber wenn die Familie (Eltern und Geschwister) nicht in der Nähe wohnen muß man sich halt anders Organisieren. Und wir sind dann am 3. Advent Sonntag halt in Meerbusch (bei Düsseldorf) bei meinen Eltern.

Jetzt hoffe ich mal, das ich meinen inneren Schweinehund besigt bekomme und mal ne runden auf Bike komme, allerdings nicht bei dem Sturm...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (1. November 2006)

Hier die ersten Bilder vom heutigen Hochwasser (Manni ist noch ein Stückchen weiter die Elbe rauf). Und es ist wieder ein Auto stehengeblieben....















Daggi


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2006)

In der Halle hab ich das WM-Halbfinale geguckt!  
Ist ja Wahnsinn, hier in Harburg ist alles ruhig und strahlend blauer Himmel (bei frostigen 5°).

Hat sonst eig jemand die Möglichkeit, ahara zu erreichen?
Will/muss bald los und dann ist's zu spät mit Persokauf ...
Und dann muss sie weiterhin ohne Licht (bzw. nur mit Rücklicht) fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (1. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Klar wohnen da nette Leute, ist aber trotzdem Pampa!
> Wollte halt wie gesagt das Bike eigentlich zu Hause lassen, aber da mir immer noch keiner die Adresse verraten hat, weiß ich nicht, wo ich hinmuss.
> Vielleicht kann ich mich ja mit Martin absprechen, mal schauen.


Die Pampa ist nicht so groß, jedenfalls mußt du wieder den Berg hoch, da fährt kein Bus. Haltestelle Götensberg oder Escheburg, Am alten Bahnhof.



			
				biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings nicht bei dem Sturm...


Der ist doch toll, gegen den Wind möglichst geschützt im Wald fahren und in die andere Richtung vom Wind schieben lassen.

Schöne Bilder.


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2006)

So, der Einkauf ist beendet und die EC-Karte glüht immer noch ...  
- Die Handschuhe sind bestellt, kann aber ne Woche dauern.
- Die Rücklichter habe ich, bringe ich Sonntag mit.
- Die Supraled war natürlich ausverkauft und ist momentan nicht lieferbar.
  Hab aber eine der letzten überhaupt aus ner anderen Filiale bestellt, hoffe die ist bis zum WE da.

Genaue Preise rechne ich aus und sag ich euch Sonntag, auf dem Kassenbon steht nur der Abschlag drauf.

Fehlt denn Sonntag noch was für's Frühstück, oder soll ich nur den Sack voller Geschenke mitbringen?  
Und es wäre immer noch nett, wenn mir jemand mal nen Straßennamen nennen könnte.
Dann kann ich mir überlegen, wie ich am besten hinkomme und ob ich evtl doch das Bike mitnehme.
@gnss: Wann fährst du denn aus Bergedorf los?


----------



## Cristina (1. November 2006)

So, es ist reserviert!

Unser Weihnachtstreffen findet statt:

am 17.12.06 ab 10:00 Uhr 
im "Oktober" in Bergedorf zum Brunch
ein Tisch für 12 Personen ist reserviert.

Also für Kurzentschlossene ist es noch nicht zu spät ;-)

Nähere Info´s unter
http://www.cafeoktober.de/Bergedorf/index.php

Lieben Gruß
Cristina


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2006)

Schon wieder 10:00 Uhr, die Zeit verfolgt mich irgendwie!  

Habe doch gleich mal gerechnet:
- Handschuhe: 23 
- Supraled: 30 
- Cuberider: 8 

Es reicht, wenn ihr das Geld Sonntag mitbringt.


----------



## ahara (1. November 2006)

@John Rico: T'schuldigung, dass ich so schwer zu erreichen war. Hat aber dann ja doch noch geklappt. Danke schon mal im Voraus. Hoffentlich klappt das mit der Lampe auch bis zum WE.


----------



## ahara (1. November 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:


> ...Jetzt hoffe ich mal, das ich meinen inneren Schweinehund besigt bekomme und mal ne runden auf Bike komme


 


@cristina: Brunch fÃ¼r 5,90â¬ ist ja echt billig.  Freue mich auf unsere Escheburger-Bike-Runde-Weihnachtsfeier... wird bestimmt lustich.


----------



## Cristina (1. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> @cristina: Brunch für 5,90 ist ja echt billig.  Freue mich auf unsere Escheburger-Bike-Runde-Weihnachtsfeier... wird bestimmt lustich.



@Alle
Habe gerade telefonisch mitgeteilt bekommen, 
dass wir nur bis 11:45 Uhr bleiben dürfen, 
da ausnahmslos alle Tische ab 12:00 Uhr besetzt sind !?
Früher dürfen wir gerne kommen ab 9:00 Uhr  *schnarch*
Ist es denn trotzdem okay?
Wir können hinterher auf dem Hamburger Dom gehen eine Runde Geisterbahn fahren, oder auf den Weihnachtsmarkt am Rathaus fände ich keine schlechte Idee ;-)

Cristina


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> @John Rico: T'schuldigung, dass ich so schwer zu erreichen war. Hat aber dann ja doch noch geklappt. Danke schon mal im Voraus. Hoffentlich klappt das mit der Lampe auch bis zum WE.


Och, machst mir einfach das versprochene "lecker Frühstück", dann ist alles wieder gut.  

Mit der Lampe sollte denke ich klappen, die kommt per Post.
Bei den Handschuhen könnte es eng werden ...
Werde Samstag auf jeden Fall nochmal hinfahren und gucken, was angekommen ist.


----------



## ahara (1. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> @Alle
> Habe gerade telefonisch mitgeteilt bekommen,
> dass wir nur bis 11:45 Uhr bleiben dürfen,
> da ausnahmslos alle Tische ab 12:00 Uhr besetzt sind !?
> ...



Das wäre ja dein kein Brunch, sondern nur Frühstück...  und was soll ich zum Mittag essen? Ne Wuast in der Mö?


----------



## Cristina (1. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Das wäre ja dein kein Brunch, sondern nur Frühstück...  und was soll ich zum Mittag essen? Ne Wuast in der Mö?



Ne du, jede Menge Glühwein trinken um über den Hunger hinwegzuschlendern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (1. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ne du, jede Menge Glühwein trinken um über den Hunger hinwegzuschlendern ;-)



Na gut, hast mich überzeugt


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2006)

Und ne Alternativ-Lokation?
Wenn du eh noch in die City willst, könnte man sich ja auch da was suchen.


----------



## ahara (1. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Und ne Alternativ-Lokation?
> Wenn du eh noch in die City willst, könnte man sich ja auch da was suchen.



Hast du eine Idee?


----------



## Cristina (1. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Hast du eine Idee?



Hab ein bischien gestöbert, kennt einer von euch die Unten genannten:
Jazz zum Frühstück, Brunch ist auch nicht zu verachten...

BIG EASY
Barmbek, Fuhlsbüttler Straße 113
Telefon 0 40/69 79 50 12
Öffnungszeiten täglich rund um die Uhr. Frühstück sowie jeden Sonn- und Feiertage von 10.00 bis 15.00 Uhr Brunch mit stilechtem Jazz für 8,- Euro, ohne Getränke. Bitte rechtzeitig reservieren!

Eisenstein
Altona, Zeisehallen, Friedensallee 9
Telefon 0 40/390 46 06
Sonntags von 10 bis 16 gibt es ein großes Buffet mit allem, was das Herz begehrt. Kaffee und Tee satt.


----------



## hoedsch (1. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> BIG EASY



Im BIG EASY war ich mal, war gut. Es war allerdings kein Brunch. Hauptsache unter JAZZ vestehen die nicht die Art von Musik, bei der ein hoffnungsloses Nachwuchstalent mit 'nem Lötkolben versucht ein Flügelhorn zu stimmen.

Sonst gibt es noch Brunch in den diversen Schweinskes und in Harburg gibt es auch noch ein Oktober. Da böte sich dann der anschließende Jingle-Bells-Ride durch die HaBe an.

Dom ist am 17.12. übrigens nicht mehr, der endet immer Anfang Dezember.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2006)

Ich fand das Frühstück im Alex an der Alster sehr gut, war günstig und man hatte ne Menge Auswahl incl. frischem Obst, Nachspeisen, Rührei, ...
Ist allerdings kein Brunch.

Ansonsten ist das Frühstück in der Backatelle wirklich gut, im Café Schöne Aussichten (Stadthausbrücke) kenne ich zwar den Brunch nicht, aber das Essen war gut.

Wenn wir das mit ner gemütlichen HaBe-Tour verbinden wollen, gibt es natürlich auch in Harburg verschiedene Möglichkeiten!
Ansonsten läßt sich in der Innenstadt sicher was finden, Frage ist halt wohin wir uns orientieren wollen?


----------



## Cristina (1. November 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Hauptsache unter JAZZ vestehen die nicht die Art von Musik, bei der ein hoffnungsloses Nachwuchstalent mit 'nem Lötkolben versucht ein Flügelhorn zu stimmen.



Na ein bißchien Kultur am Morgen kann garnicht so schlimm sein ;-)

Bloß kein Schweinske für ein nettes Beisammensein, zu verraucht und die Brötchen sind überhaupt nicht mein Ding....

laßt es uns mit BIG EASY versuchen !
Im Oktober in Harburg wir es nicht anders sein als in Bergedorf...

Okay?
Kann ich reservieren?
Einwände bitte bis Morgen mittag.
Zu viel Auswahl ist manchmal garnicht sooo gut ;-)

Cristina


----------



## ahara (1. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> ..laßt es uns mit BIG EASY versuchen !



mitten inne Stadt, mitten in Baambek...

Ich sach ma JA - und außerdem könnte man das noch mit einem Besuch bei Globetrotter verbinden?!


----------



## gnss (1. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> mitten inne Stadt, mitten in Baambek...
> 
> Ich sach ma JA - und außerdem könnte man das noch mit einem Besuch bei Globetrotter verbinden?!



Am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (1. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Am Sonntag?



Mist...dann eben nur Schaufensterbummel...


----------



## gnss (1. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können hinterher auf dem Hamburger Dom gehen eine Runde Geisterbahn fahren, oder auf den Weihnachtsmarkt am Rathaus fände ich keine schlechte Idee


Oder Schlittschuhlaufen in den Großen Wallanlagen.


----------



## Cristina (1. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Oder Schlittschuhlaufen in den Groen Wallanlagen.



Das ist eine richtig gute Idee.....


----------



## gnss (1. November 2006)

Cristina: Käse und Fruchtsalat
Dagmar&Manni: Brötchen
Andrea: Tomate-Mozarella

Soll ich einen Kuchen mitbringen?


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2006)

Sonst lass mich doch ne Runde Muffins backen und mitbringen, die kann ich auch gut transportieren.
Irgendwelche Wünsche?


----------



## gnss (1. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Und es wäre immer noch nett, wenn mir jemand mal nen Straßennamen nennen könnte.


Ist zwar verkehrt, aber wenn du Koppelweg 13 in Escheburg eingibst bist du höchstens 50m entfernt.


> @gnss: Wann fährst du denn aus Bergedorf los?


Ich weiß es noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (1. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Sonst lass mich doch ne Runde Muffins backen und mitbringen, die kann ich auch gut transportieren.
> Irgendwelche Wünsche?



Zwei Männer und die Debatte, wer darf Kuchen backen...
süesser als süss ;-)


----------



## gnss (1. November 2006)

Soll ich lieber Surströmming mitbringen?


----------



## Cristina (1. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Soll ich lieber Surströmming mitbringen?


da bevorzuge ich das "mir schlecht werden" von zu vielem Kuchenverzehr 
Und jetzt bitte kein Kommentar!


----------



## gnss (1. November 2006)

Als ob du so viel Kuchen essen würdest, letzten Sonntag habe ich mit Abstand am meisten verdrückt.


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2006)

Ich kann auch herzhafte Muffins machen, dann gibts keine Probleme.
Und lecker sind die auch!


----------



## Stemmel (2. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> BIG EASY
> Barmbek, Fuhlsbüttler Straße 113
> Telefon 0 40/69 79 50 12
> Öffnungszeiten täglich rund um die Uhr. Frühstück sowie jeden Sonn- und Feiertage von 10.00 bis 15.00 Uhr Brunch mit stilechtem Jazz für 8,- Euro, ohne Getränke. Bitte rechtzeitig reservieren!



Lass uns das probieren. Die Freundin meiner Arbeitskollegin war da mal zum Brunch und hat gesagt, dass sich das mit dem JAZZ in Grenzen hält. Ich denke, dass es ohnehin schwer wird, für soviele Leute etwas an einem Adventssonntag zu finden. Und: ist für Leute ohne Auto - die, die aus dem Süden der Republik anreisen... - auch gut mit der S1 (oder auch U-Bahn) zu erreichen. 



gnss schrieb:


> Oder Schlittschuhlaufen in den Großen Wallanlagen.



Das wäre mal was! Ich glaube, ich stand fast 30 Jahre nicht mehr auf Kufen. Verlernt man das eigentlich? 



John Rico schrieb:


> Sonst lass mich doch ne Runde Muffins backen und mitbringen, die kann ich auch gut transportieren.
> Irgendwelche Wünsche?



Natürlich SCHOKI! Wobei: Herzhafte Muffins kenne ich gar nicht. 

Daggi


----------



## gnss (2. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Verlernt man das eigentlich?



Genausowenig wie Radfahren und Schwimmen.


----------



## Stemmel (2. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Genausowenig wie Radfahren und Schwimmen.



Dann sollten wir das mal versuchen.  Wobei ich Cristina heute morgen schon erzählte, was der Freundin meiner Friseurin im letzten Jahr dabei passsierte...  

Und auf den Weihnachtsmarkt kann man hinterher immer noch. 

Daggi


----------



## gnss (2. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wobei ich Cristina heute morgen schon erzählte, was der Freundin meiner Friseurin im letzten Jahr dabei passsierte...
> 
> Und auf den Weihnachtsmarkt kann man hinterher immer noch.


Da bin ich gespannt, Knochenbruch?

Zur Sicherheit kann man vorher auf den Weihnachtsmarkt, damit man in jedem Fall da war.


----------



## Stemmel (2. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Da bin ich gespannt, Knochenbruch?
> 
> Zur Sicherheit kann man vorher auf den Weihnachtsmarkt, damit man in jedem Fall da war.




Natürlich komplizierter Armbruch... Ab einem gewissen Alter werden die Knochen halt spröde und brechen leichter...  

Aber da denken wir mal positiv und sagen 'uns passiert so etwas natürlich nicht!'  

Trotzdem denke ich, dass Glühwein HINTERHER besser ist. Ansonsten müsst ihr mir ihn ins Krhs oder nach Hause bringen...  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (2. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Soll ich lieber Surströmming mitbringen?



*NEIN*!!!


----------



## GFreude (2. November 2006)

Irgendwie vermischen sich hier die Themen!

Also der Sonntag als Basteltag steht bis jetzt noch; oder?
Wir frühstücken, es gibt Kuchen, herzhafte Muffins und Tomate Mozarella und dazu Brötchen. Ich besorge dann mal Aufschnitt, Käse, Margarine und Butter. Kaffee ist sowieso im Hause. Tee haben wir nur eingeschränkt zur Verfügung (die Sorten, wenn mal wirklich mal Krank ist!). Also ggf. bitte mitbringen.

Brauchen wir sonst noch was für diesen Sonntag?

Gruß
Günther


----------



## Stemmel (2. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Soll ich lieber Surströmming mitbringen?



Was is'n das eigentlich?



GFreude schrieb:


> Irgendwie vermischen sich hier die Themen!
> 
> Also der Sonntag als Basteltag steht bis jetzt noch; oder?
> Wir frühstücken, es gibt Kuchen, herzhafte Muffins und Tomate Mozarella und dazu Brötchen. Ich besorge dann mal Aufschnitt, Käse, Margarine und Butter. Kaffee ist sowieso im Hause. Tee haben wir nur eingeschränkt zur Verfügung (die Sorten, wenn mal wirklich mal Krank ist!). Also ggf. bitte mitbringen.
> ...



Soviel ich weiß, steht der Sonntag noch. Und zwar zu der furchtbaren Uhrzeit *10.00 Uhr*. 

Habe ich vergessen: Butter und Margarine bringen wir auch mit. Das gehört natürlich zu den Brötchen dazu... 

*@all*
Und ein wenig Aufschnitt kann doch auch noch jeder mitbringen, oder? Günther und Anja stellen schließlich schon die Räumlichkeiten.

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (2. November 2006)

Moin!

Zum Treffen (Brunch) nochmal:

WAS IST EIGENTLICH MIT *CATSOFT, CHRISSIE, IOLAUS, BEPPO*?

Wäre schön wenn ihr euch auch mal meldet.

Manni


----------



## GFreude (2. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Zum Treffen (Brunch) nochmal:
> WAS IST EIGENTLICH MIT *CATSOFT, CHRISSIE, IOLAUS, BEPPO*?
> Wäre schön wenn ihr euch auch mal meldet.
> Manni



Wenn das Brunchen irgendwo in HH stattfindet, steigen Anja und ich höchstwahrscheinlich aus. Wir haben am Nachmittag noch was vor und können die Termine wohl nicht mehr verschieben. Hängt jetzt aber stark von der Location (räumlich) ab. Jazz ist so ziemlich das schrecklichste was ich mir vorstellen kann  Und dann auch noch Anfänger, die versuchen Jazz zu spielen?  

Gruß
Günther


----------



## Cristina (2. November 2006)

Also Leute,
soll ich ich nun reservieren oder nicht?

Cristina


----------



## John Rico (2. November 2006)

Ich hab spaßeshalber Mal im Oktober in Harburg angerufen.
Die hätten für 12 bis 14 Personen zwischen 10:00 und 14:00 Uhr noch was frei.

Wenn wir danach noch eislaufen / zum Weihnachtmarkt wollen, würde sich natürlich Innenstadt anbieten.
Da fallen mir halt das Alex an der Alster (allerdings recht laut), das Bolero Hallerstraße oder das Cafe Schöne Aussichten (zwischen Eisbahn und Markt) ein.
Wir könnten auch was neues austesten, unter LINK sind ne Menge Adressen zum brunchen in HH aufgeführt.

Das sind nur ein paar Ideen, die mir noch eingefallen sind, um z.B. Günther doch noch zu überzeugen.  
Wir können auch gerne nach Altona, hab ich nichts gegen!
Ansonsten kann ich dich bei Interesse gerne beim rumtelefonieren unterstützen, bin heute eh zu Hause.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Stemmel (2. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Also Leute,
> soll ich ich nun reservieren oder nicht?
> 
> Cristina



Nachdem schon der Termin nach Mannis und meinem Terminkalender abgestimmt wurde, halte ich mich mit einer Location mal zurück (in Bargteheide gibt es noch einen Laden, wo man suuuuper brunchen kann. Dort gehen wir schon am 1. Advent hin  ). Doch dank der obigen Link-Liste bin ich noch auf das Lavastein in Bergedorf gestoßen. Zum brunchen waren wir da zwar noch nicht, aber wir waren dort einmal so essen. Das war okay. Also wäre das nochmal ein kleiner Tipp, damit auch Günther und Anja mitkommen können. 

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Jazz ist nicht so mein Ding, aber ich komme (fast) überall mit hin....  

Daggi


----------



## Catsoft (2. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Zum Treffen (Brunch) nochmal:
> 
> ...




Ich kann noch nix dazu sagen, müsste erst meinen Rennkalender befragen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (2. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Doch dank der obigen Link-Liste bin ich noch auf das Lavastein in Bergedorf gestoßen. Zum brunchen waren wir da zwar noch nicht, aber wir waren dort einmal so essen. Das war okay.


Im Lavastein war ich einige male abends, aber zum Brunch noch nicht, fand es auch ok. Dann gibt es noch das Connaissance, wenn man vom Oktober einmal diagonal über die Kreuzung geht, keine Ahnung wie das ist.
Nachtrag: Connaissance hat sich erledigt, da ist jetzt Schweinske drin.


----------



## GFreude (2. November 2006)

Hi Leute,

nehmt bitte auf uns keine Rücksicht! Wenn wir es irgendwie hinkriegen, kommen wir nur zum Brunchen und nehmen dann unsere anderen Termine war!

Die Mehrheit entscheidet und nicht zwei einzelne Personen!!!

Dann bis Sonntag ab 10 Uhr! Was machen wir denn eigentich, wenn bis dahin nicht alle Teile bei Martin angekommen sind? Haben wir auch so was zu basteln?

VG
Günther


----------



## Cristina (2. November 2006)

HAllo Zusammen,
Ich geb das einfach aus meinen Händen wird mir zu anstrengend 
In dem Tempo finden wir auch noch nächstes Jahr kein adequates Etwas...
Ich komme jedenfalls überall mit und bild mir erst am Ende meine Meinung.
Bis dahin

Cristina


----------



## gnss (3. November 2006)

Also ich bin für das Lavastein, weil es für die meisten quasi um die Ecke ist, ich das Lokal kenne und die Bewertungen in diesem Brunchverzeichnis nett sind.


----------



## Stemmel (3. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Also ich bin für das Lavastein, weil es für die meisten quasi um die Ecke ist, ich das Lokal kenne und die Bewertungen in diesem Brunchverzeichnis nett sind.



Gut, dann werde ich da heute mal anrufen und anfragen, ob Platz für uns da ist (12 Personen). Werde dann hier berichten. 

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (3. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Soll ich lieber Surströmming mitbringen?



Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was das eigentlich ist????  

*17.12.2006, 10.00 Uhr, 12 Personen, Nichtraucherbereich 

Ich habe jetzt einen Tisch im Lavastein, Serrahnstr. 3-5, Bergedorf reserviert.*
Nun gibt es kein Zurück mehr. 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. November 2006)

verfaulter Hering


----------



## Stemmel (3. November 2006)

Iiiihhhh, ich glaube, das habe ich im Fernsehen gesehen. Da drehte sich schon beim zusehen der Magen :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

Daggi


----------



## gnss (3. November 2006)

Sei froh, dass es kein Geruchsfernsehen gibt.


----------



## ahara (3. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Was machen wir denn eigentich, wenn bis dahin nicht alle Teile bei Martin angekommen sind? *Haben wir auch so was zu basteln?*



Wir wäre es denn, wenn ich rote Bastelpappe mitbringe und du dann ein paar Weihnachtssterne ausschneidest?


----------



## gnss (4. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bis Sonntag ab 10 Uhr! Was machen wir denn eigentich, wenn bis dahin nicht alle Teile bei Martin angekommen sind? Haben wir auch so was zu basteln?



Status:
-Netzteile nicht da
-Kabel nicht da
-Alu Lampengehäuse nicht da, langsam glaube ich, dass ihr euch nach alternativen Gehäusen umsehen müsst. 

Was morgen gemacht werden muß:
-Löcher in Deckel bohren/schneiden
-Schalter, Buchse und Sicherungshalter einsetzen und verlöten
-Akkus in die Werkzeugdosen zwängen
-Bratbeckplatine zwischen Akkus und Deckel löten
-Adapter für Svens Netzteil löten(bring mal mit, damit wir gucken können, ob die Buchse passt)
-Mannis Lampengehäuse mit Innenleben und Halter versorgen
http://home.arcor.de/mars8472/lampe/deckel/


----------



## John Rico (4. November 2006)

Ups, da hat sich wegen Bruch am 3. Advent jetzt was überschnitten...
Hab vorgestern mit Cristina telefoniert und jetzt im Alex an der Alster ab 10:00 Uhr für 12 Personen einen Tisch bestellt.
Wir dachten, dann sind wir gleich in der City und können zu Fuß zum Weihnachtsmarkt oder Schlittschuhlaufen gehen.
Dann müssen nach dem Brunch nicht erst noch weit fahren, um irgendwohin zu kommen.

Mir ist es egal, müßt ihr jetzt entscheiden wo wir hingehen.

wg. morgen:
- Netzteil bringe ich mit
- Supraled + Handschuhe sind leider noch nicht da
- @gnss: wann und wie fährst du morgen? Vielleicht können wir uns in Bergedorf ja verabreden!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ahara (4. November 2006)

N'Abend JohnRico - das ist aber schade. Na ja...fahre ja eh derzeit so wenig  
Was kriegste denn jetzt von mir?
*Bruch *im Alex finde ich auch ganz gut


----------



## John Rico (4. November 2006)

das "n" ist heute aus ...  

Die Lampe kommt wahrscheinlich Montag, Mittwoch hab ich angerufen und gesagt, dass sie die mit der Post rausschicken sollen.
Wenn sie Donnerstag wegegangen ist sollte sie spät. Montag oder Dienstag da sein.
Vielleicht liegt sie auch schon bei BOC, leider war heute keiner da, der für die Warenannahme zuständig ist und weiß, ob gestern was gekommen ist.

Muss Anfang der Woche nochmal nach Lauenburg, dann kann ich dir/euch die Sachen vielleicht vorbeibringen oder wir treffen uns irgendwo.
Preise hatte ich doch weiter oben gepostet, oder? Meine es waren insg. 38,-
Einmal die Supraled und ein Cuberider Rücklicht sind für dich.


----------



## gnss (4. November 2006)

Alex sieht irgendwie steril aus. :kotz:

Keine Ahnung wann ich genau fahre, der Fahrplan vom HVV geht im Moment nicht.


----------



## gnss (5. November 2006)

Der Fahrplan sagt Bus 12 um 9:34 ab Bergedorf, die Bahn kommt 9:25 in Bergedorf an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (5. November 2006)

ich komme später...lasst mir bitte ein Brötchen über...danke


----------



## gnss (5. November 2006)




----------



## John Rico (5. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Der Fahrplan sagt Bus 12 um 9:34 ab Bergedorf, die Bahn kommt 9:25 in Bergedorf an.



Wenn wir ins auf 9:35 Uhr in Bergedorf einigen können bin ich da, :25 werde ich nicht schaffen.


----------



## gnss (5. November 2006)

Nimm eine Bahn später, sonst mußt du da eine Viertelstunde rumstehen.


----------



## John Rico (5. November 2006)

OK; dann bin ich wohl auch etwas später da, bin dann 10:06 am Götensberg ...


----------



## Stemmel (5. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> HAllo Zusammen,
> Ich geb das einfach aus meinen Händen wird mir zu anstrengend
> Cristina





John Rico schrieb:


> Ups, da hat sich wegen Bruch am 3. Advent jetzt was überschnitten...
> Hab vorgestern mit Cristina telefoniert und jetzt im Alex an der Alster ab 10:00 Uhr für 12 Personen einen Tisch bestellt.
> Wir dachten...
> Gruß
> Sven



   Das hört sich für mich aber nach einem krassen Widerspruch an    

Ich (und auch Manni) plädieren wie auch Martin weiterhin für das Lavastein. 

1. allen Escheburgern und Bergedorfern spart dies eine 3/4-Stunde Anfahrtzeit zum Brunchbeginn 10.00 Uhr. Wir werden aufgrund der Feier am Vorabend eh spät ins Bett gehen und da ist jede Minute Schlaf kostbar in unserem Alter.

2. auch Günther und Anja könnten dann kommen, da sie ja hinterher noch etwas vorhaben und sie dann weiterhin auch bei der Rückfahrt Zeit sparen. 

Daggi


----------



## John Rico (5. November 2006)

Ich wußte, dass ich was vergessen habe ...
Martin, kannst du das Innenleben meines Blinkers an dich nehmen, wir müssen uns ja eh nächste Woche wg. Kabel / Handschuhen treffen.
Außerdem hab ich natürlich die Lampe zum Laden des Akkus vergessen.  
Wobei, eigentlich kann ich doch auch die IRC dafür nehmen, oder?

@Cristina:
Hab grad bei Louis geschaut, die Restposten-Blinker sind scheinbar ausverkauft - schade!
Kann für dich einen normalen mitbringen, wenn ich mich mit Martin treffe, kostet wie gesagt 'n 10er.

Hat Spaß gemacht heute, und nochmal vielen Dank an die Gastgeber für die tolle Bewirtung!  
Dann bis bald zum gemeinsamen Wald-ausleuchten!
Sven

PS: Den Tisch im Alex kann ich dann abbestellen, oder? Die Mehrheit schien da ja nicht hinzuwollen.


----------



## Cristina (5. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> @Cristina:
> Hab grad bei Louis geschaut, die Restposten-Blinker sind scheinbar ausverkauft - schade!
> Kann für dich einen normalen mitbringen, wenn ich mich mit Martin treffe, kostet wie gesagt 'n 10er..



Dann laß mal bitte, vielleicht fällt mir was anderes ein, Danke 


John Rico schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht heute, und nochmal vielen Dank an die Gastgeber für die tolle Bewirtung!  ..



Dito.


----------



## gnss (5. November 2006)

kannst auch die irc nehmen.

die restlichen akkus sind jetzt auch zusammengelötet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (5. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht heute, und nochmal vielen Dank an die Gastgeber für die tolle Bewirtung!


Möchte mich dem gerne anschließen, auch wenn ich durch mein Zuspätkommen das gemeinsame Frühstück leider verpasst habe  



John Rico schrieb:


> PS: Den Tisch im Alex kann ich dann abbestellen, oder? Die Mehrheit schien da ja nicht hinzuwollen.


Ja, mach das mal.


----------



## GFreude (5. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich wußte, dass ich was vergessen habe ...
> Martin, kannst du das Innenleben meines Blinkers an dich nehmen, wir müssen uns ja eh nächste Woche wg. Kabel / Handschuhen treffen...



Hi Sven,
die Teile liegen noch hier! Gehen aber nicht verloren!!!

War ne nette Bastelrunde, vielen Dank an alle!

VG
Günther


----------



## gnss (5. November 2006)

Das mit den Lampenteilen bekommen wir schon hin. Es hat heute viel Spaß gemacht und wir sind ein gutes Stück weitergekommen. 

Oh ich hasse es meine eigene Stimme aufgenommen zu hören. Ich sollte mir diesen Hamburger Slang abgewöhnen.


----------



## John Rico (5. November 2006)

Ach ja, fast vergessen: Ich brauche natürlich unbedingt die Fotos und das Video!!!  
Ist eigentlich noch was dazugekommen?

Wie sieht es bei dir am Dienstag späten Nachmittag wg. treffen aus?
Muss das zwar noch abklären, aber werde dann wohl zu meinen Eltern und könnte über Bergedorf fahren.
Bis dahin ist hoffentlich auch alles da ...


----------



## gnss (5. November 2006)

Ich weiß noch nciht, mal gucken wann Conrad mich wegen dem Kabel anruft, eigentlich ist die Woche Lieferzeit morgen um.


----------



## Stemmel (6. November 2006)

Auch ich möchte mich noch einmal bei *Günther und Anja* für die tolle Bewirtung bedanken! Das wird schwer zu toppen sein!  

Und an *Martin* auch vielen Dank für die Fotos und Videos. Bei dem "Mützenvideo" haben meine Kollegin und ich gerade wieder so gelacht, dass die Schminke jetzt dahin ist...  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (6. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Das mit den Lampenteilen bekommen wir schon hin. Es hat heute viel Spaß gemacht und wir sind ein gutes Stück weitergekommen.



Hi Martin,

wie heißt jetzt eigentlich der Stecker, den ich benötige, um das Netzteil des Notebooks nicht zu zerstören?
Ich habe gestern abend eine kurzfristige Alternative für das Lampengehäuse gefunden! Meine Haarcremedosen haben den richtigen Durchmesser, sind aus Metal (sieht auf alle Fälle so aus) und wenn ich den Deckel rund einschneiden kann (Lichtdurchlass), kann ich das Gehäuse sogar ordentlich verschließen und auch leicht die Lampe wechseln. Welchen Durchmesser haben eigentlich die Stanzvorrichtungen um das Loch für die Armatur in Edelstahlwaschbecken zu schneiden?

Falls du die Sachen für Sven vorher noch abholen willst, ich bin heute voraussichtlich erst gegen Abend (ca. 19 Uhr) wieder hier. Ich kann aber auch bei dir rumkommen, und dir die Sachen bringen. Vielleicht kann ich dann auch die restlichen Teile für die Lampen bekommen. Ich bau den Rest dann so zusammen 

VG
Günther


----------



## gnss (6. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Und an *Martin* auch vielen Dank für die Fotos und Videos.


Danke, dass du sie gemacht hast.



GFreude schrieb:


> wie heißt jetzt eigentlich der Stecker, den ich benötige, um das Netzteil des Notebooks nicht zu zerstören?



Bei Reichelt: DC-Kupplung

Bei Conrad: 732770 - LN (KUPPLUNG 5,5/2,1 MM) oder 733059 - LN (KUPPLUNG 5,5/2,5 MM), gibt es auch als Einbaubuchse, ob 2,1 oder 2,5 mm Stift mußt du gucken.

Oder in Bergedorf bei Elektronik und mehr oder Radio Zeh, die sind beide in der Straße Reetwerder.

Beim Einkauf einfach das Netzteil mitnehmen, dann kannst du gucken, ob es passt.


Also soll ich für dich nicht weiter versuchen Alugehäuse aus dem Forum zu besorgen? Welche Haarcreme ist es? Hast du ein Foto? Wegen den Stanzern habe ich keine Ahnung.

Die Teile hole/bringe ich heute abend, ich will nachher sowieso auf's Bike.


----------



## gnss (6. November 2006)

Kann ich das Rezept für die Muffins haben?


----------



## John Rico (6. November 2006)

Das Rezept habe ich dir per mail geschickt, ist zu groß um es hier anzuhängen.
Falls noch jemand Interesse hat, einfach ne PN mit email-Adresse schicken.

Habe heute morgen den Akku ans Ladegerät gehängt, komischerweise war die Lampe schon nach 30 min aus.  
Dachte die Akkus sind max. halb voll, ist das normal?


----------



## gnss (6. November 2006)

Hast du eine Möglichkeit die Spannung zu messen? Wurde die Lampe langsam dunkler, bevor sie ausging?


----------



## John Rico (6. November 2006)

Die Lampe war schon sehr dunkel, als ich den Akku angeschlossen habe.
Nach ca. 30 min war sie dann aus.

Mein Messgerät zeig 20,2 V an - verdammt viel, oder?
(gemessen direkt an der Cinchbuche vom Akku)


----------



## gnss (6. November 2006)

Dass die Lampe sehr dunkel war bedeutet, dass der Akku fast voll war. 20,2 V sind wirklich sehr viel, vorausgesetzt der Wert stimmt. Eigentlich sollten es ca. 17 V sein. Ich kann ja bei Gelegenheit nochmal messen.

Vielleicht hast du den Akku mitgenommen, den ich am Freitag zusammengelötet habe, der war schon geladen.


----------



## John Rico (6. November 2006)

Du hast mir doch irgendeinen in die Hand gedrückt, k.a. was das für einer war.

Hab mich beim messen auch gewundert, hatte den Messbereich erst auf 20 V gestellt (sollte ja eig. reichen).
Da bekam ich nur die "1" auf dem Display für zu viel Spannung.
Bei 200 V als Messbereich lag ich dann wie gesagt bei 20,2 V.
Aber warum "überläd" der Akku so stark, die Schaltung sollte doch eigentlich abschalten. Komisch ...
Ich weiß ja nicht genau, wie die Schaltung funktioniert, muss man die Stromversorgung evtl. sofort kappen, wenn die Lampe aus ist?
Kann den ja mitbringen, wenn wir uns treffen, dann kannst du das gerne nochmal selbst kontrollieren.


----------



## GFreude (6. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Also soll ich fÃ¼r dich nicht weiter versuchen AlugehÃ¤use aus dem Forum zu besorgen? Welche Haarcreme ist es? Hast du ein Foto? Wegen den Stanzern habe ich keine Ahnung.
> Die Teile hole/bringe ich heute abend, ich will nachher sowieso auf's Bike.



Hi Martin,

*versuche bitte weiter *die AlugehÃ¤use aus dem Forum zu bekommen! Die Haargeldose soll nur als ÃbergangslÃ¶sung dienen!!!

Das Haargel heiÃt: Osis + Mess up; Hersteller Schwarzkopf (ca. 10 â¬). Gibt es meines Wissens nur im Fachhandel. Im Discounter habe ich es noch nie gesehen. Ich kriege derzeit allerdings mit handelsÃ¼blichen LÃ¶sungsmitteln nicht die Beschriftung ab!  Foto folgt.

Vielleicht fahre ich die Tage auch noch mal kurz zu Ikea. Ich habe im Katalog einige Interessante Lampen gesehen, wo man evtl. ein paar Teile von verbauen kÃ¶nnte!

Ach, ich bin jetzt Ã¼brigens zu Hause 


VG
GÃ¼nther

P.S.: ca. MaÃe: LÃ¤nge 66 mm, AuÃen 51 mm, Innen 47 mm; Gewicht: mit Deckel 18 Gramm, ohne 13 Gramm


----------



## hoedsch (6. November 2006)

Das ist doch alles Firlefanz, was ihr da baut.  

Es gibt nur eine Lösung: http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Lampen/Lampeta.htm

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (6. November 2006)

Danke, den Link zur Extremlösung wollte ich sowieso mal raussuchen. 



John Rico schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht genau, wie die Schaltung funktioniert, muss man die Stromversorgung evtl. sofort kappen, wenn die Lampe aus ist?
> Kann den ja mitbringen, wenn wir uns treffen, dann kannst du das gerne nochmal selbst kontrollieren.



Muß man nicht, das macht die Schaltung, deshalb geht die Lampe ja aus. Nachdem ich die Akkus, die hier rumstehen, gemessen habe bin ich mir sicher, dass du den Akku hast, den ich am Freitag aufgebaut habe, dieser war bereits geladen. Daran haben wir ein paar mal die Lampen im Keller angestöpselt und an- und ausgemacht, also sollte er tatsächlich nicht ganz voll gewesen sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass man ihn innerhalb einer halben Stunde von 16,x auf 20 V hochprügeln kann. wann fährst du morgen richtung Lauenburg? Ich überlege bei DOD mitzufahren, wäre also in Harburg.

Die Gehäuse von Günther sind super, sehr leicht und dadurch gut als Helmlampe geeignet, den einen oder anderen Ast werden sie wohl verkraften.


----------



## gnss (7. November 2006)

Warum muß Manni vor der Style-Polizei Angst haben?


----------



## hoedsch (7. November 2006)

Sehe ich da ein Dunlop-Ventil mit Überwurfmutter?


----------



## gnss (7. November 2006)




----------



## Cyclon (7. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Warum muß Manni vor der Style-Polizei Angst haben?



ist das vielleicht ein flexibler Brakebooster???


----------



## Manni1599 (7. November 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Sehe ich da ein Dunlop-Ventil mit Überwurfmutter?



Ja, Clemens, gut erkannt! Hatte ich auch schon länger nicht mehr an einem Bike gesehen, hatte schon die Befürchtung das ich keine passende Pumpe hätte..... 

Wird natürlich sofort ausgetauscht.... 

Ansonsten ist mein neues Schätzchen nur schön..... 

Bilder folgen bald, muss erst noch ein wenig putzen, da ist der Ball-Burnished Rahmen natürlich ein dankbares Objekt.


----------



## gnss (7. November 2006)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ist das vielleicht ein flexibler Brakebooster???


Bei den neuen Maguras sieht das immer so aus.


Manni1599 schrieb:


> Bilder folgen bald, muss erst noch ein wenig putzen, da ist der Ball-Burnished Rahmen natürlich ein dankbares Objekt.


Sollich das von gestern reinstellen?


----------



## Cristina (7. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist mein neues Schätzchen nur schön.....


Schade das ich die Life-Präsentation Gestern verpaßt habe  
Die Farbe ich schonmal ganz nett, aber die Magura (Form) etwas gewöhnungsbudürftig...
Bin auf die Fotos gespannt 
Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Catsoft (7. November 2006)

Ja, Manni hat gestern gleich die Vorstellungstour gemacht. Das Rad ist aber viel zu modern ausgestattet, das funktioniert am Ende auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (7. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich überlege bei DOD mitzufahren, wäre also in Harburg.



so, dann entscheide dich mal dafür!


----------



## John Rico (7. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich überlege bei DOD mitzufahren, wäre also in Harburg.
> 
> Die Gehäuse von Günther sind super, sehr leicht und dadurch gut als Helmlampe geeignet, den einen oder anderen Ast werden sie wohl verkraften.


Fahre gar nicht, liege mal wieder mit ner dicken Erkältung im Bett, k.a. wo das schon wieder herkommt.  
Kannst aber gerne vorbeikommen, dann gucken wir uns das bei mir mal an.
Bringst du dann gleich das Innenleben und den normalen Spot fürs Ladegerät mit?

Hab gestern bei Rossman auch noch mal geguckt, diese Dosen sind wirklich klasse!
Sind fast identisch mit den Dingern ausm Forum, nur kosten sie 4,99 - mit ner Runde Haargel als Bonus.  
Den Deckel könnte man vielleicht mit ner 50 mm Lochsäge ausbohren/-schneiden, die meisten haben so ein Ding mit einstellbarem Durchmesser zuhause rumliegen.

Und wenn man sich dann noch die Arbeit macht und die Dosen antlackt und eloxiert, hat man praktisch das Forumgehäuse mit Schraubdeckel für einen Bruchteil des Preises.


----------



## Stemmel (7. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> *versuche bitte weiter *die Alugehäuse aus dem Forum zu bekommen! Die Haargeldose soll nur als Übergangslösung dienen!!!
> 
> ...




Übrigens: Dieses Haargel gibt es für Frauen auch in einer roten Dose.  Meine Freundin Martina hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht und sie benutzt es auch selbst. Ob die technischen Daten identisch sind, weiß ich allerdings zur Zeit nicht.  Wenn Interesse bestehen sollte, kann das gerne vermessen und ausgewogen werden   

Als ich gestern die Sache mit der Gel-Dose gelesen habe, hätte ich mich fast weggelacht. Ähnlich, wie bei dem Mützen-Video. 

Ich frage mich manchmal: Könnt ihr eigentlich noch unbedarft durch die Gegend gehen ohne jedes Objekt, dass eine runde Form hat, gedanklich als Lampengehäuse zu missbrauchen?  Und: Habt ihr jedesmal eine Lampe dabei und prüft, ob sie auch in das vermeintliche Gehäuse passt?  

Daggi 
die sich köstlich amüsieren kann (zumal es ja auch die Variante Salz- und Pfefferstreuer gibt und auch schon Zahnputzbecher aus Alu gesichtet worden sind).


----------



## John Rico (7. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... Und: Habt ihr jedesmal eine Lampe dabei und prüft, ob sie auch in das vermeintliche Gehäuse passt?


Jup, hatte gestern extra einen Halogenstrahler in der Tasche, um das auszutesten.


----------



## gnss (7. November 2006)

Cyclon schrieb:


> so, dann entscheide dich mal dafür!



dagegen.



John Rico schrieb:


> Fahre gar nicht, liege mal wieder mit ner dicken Erkältung im Bett, k.a. wo das schon wieder herkommt.
> Kannst aber gerne vorbeikommen, dann gucken wir uns das bei mir mal an.
> Bringst du dann gleich das Innenleben und den normalen Spot fürs Ladegerät mit?



Gute Besserung, da das Kabel bei Conrad immer noch nicht da würde ich dich lieber morgen heimsuchen. Der Laden geht mir langsam auf den Geist, man kann da nichtmal direkt anrufen, um zu fragen ob die Bestellung da ist. 

Die Haargeeldosen gibt es auch bei Budni, kosten dort 5,49 und es ist graues Zeug drin. Es gibt wahlweise blaue Dosen mit silbernem Deckel oder silberne Dosen mit blauem Deckel. Auf die Idee sich einfach eine silberne Dose mit silbernem Deckel zusammenzubasteln bin ich natürlich erst gekommen, als ich aus dem Laden raus war.



Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich manchmal: Könnt ihr eigentlich noch unbedarft durch die Gegend gehen ohne jedes Objekt, dass eine runde Form hat, gedanklich als Lampengehäuse zu missbrauchen?



Ich glaube, dass es mittlerweile zwanghaft ist. Heute wurde bei Budni jedes Regal durchsucht. Wir wollten sowieso zur Therapie.


----------



## Cristina (7. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es mittlerweile zwanghaft ist. Heute wurde bei Budni jedes Regal durchsucht. Wir wollten sowieso zur Therapie.



Man findet so Einiges in der Kosmetikabteilung...
Aber die Haushaltsabteilung ist auch nicht zu verachten, müßt ihr mal ausprobieren !
Die Birne in der Handtasche ist toooootal "in".  *lach*

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (7. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, da das Kabel bei Conrad immer noch nicht da würde ich dich lieber morgen heimsuchen. Der Laden geht mir langsam auf den Geist, man kann da nichtmal direkt anrufen, um zu fragen ob die Bestellung da ist.


Danke! Werde wohl auch morgen den Tag im Bett verbringen, also kein Problem.
Sag doch nochmal bescheid ob und wann du kommst, dann kann ich bei BOC anrufen und klären, ob eure Sachen endlich da sind.
Dann kannst du die Lampe und die Handschuhe rausholen, wenn du willst.


----------



## Cristina (7. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Danke! Werde wohl auch morgen den Tag im Bett verbringen, QUOTE]
> 
> Gute Besserung, ist ja auch ein Scheiß Wetter...
> 
> Cristina


----------



## ahara (7. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Danke! Werde wohl auch morgen den Tag im Bett verbringen, also kein Problem.



Auch von mir gute Besserung....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schlaf dich gesund.


----------



## gnss (7. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Danke! Werde wohl auch morgen den Tag im Bett verbringen, also kein Problem.
> Sag doch nochmal bescheid ob und wann du kommst, dann kann ich bei BOC anrufen und klären, ob eure Sachen endlich da sind.
> Dann kannst du die Lampe und die Handschuhe rausholen, wenn du willst.


Kabel ist da, wie wäre es mit morgen gegen vier oder fünf?

Ich kann meinetwegen alles bei BOC abholen, dann kannst du dir die Winterklamotten schonmal angucken.


----------



## John Rico (7. November 2006)

@ahara und Cristina:
Danke, ich hoffe das verschwindet so schnell wieder, wie es gekommen ist!



gnss schrieb:


> Kabel ist da, wie wäre es mit morgen gegen vier oder fünf?
> 
> Ich kann meinetwegen alles bei BOC abholen, dann kannst du dir die Winterklamotten schonmal angucken.


Gegen 16:00 Uhr hört sich gut an!
Dann rufe ich morgen bei BOC an, frage was da ist (hoffentlich alles) und sage bescheid, dass du das abholst.
Sage dir morgen nochmal bescheid, an wen du dich wenden sollst.


----------



## GFreude (7. November 2006)

Ja, ja die Haargeldosen,

und so was Wertvolles hatte ich im Schrank! 

Bin gerade dabei mein neues Bike aufzubauen und habe gar keine Zeit mich um die Lampe zu kümmern. Leider brauche ich wohl eine neue Sattelstütze.  Mein "alte" Carbon fluscht so durch  Leider fehlt auch noch der Lock-out-Schalter für die Gabel. Mal schaun wo das Rock Shox teil bleibt.

So bis die Tage und am Wochenende werde ich dann hoffentlich mal wieder Biken gehen. 

VG
Günther

P.S: Gute Besserung auch von uns an Sven!!! So kalt war es nun auch nicht im Keller!  Hättest dich halt warm arbeiten sollen (wenn Martin dich denn gelassen hätte )


----------



## Manni1599 (7. November 2006)

Moin!

Martin, Cristina und ich sind heute zum Nightride in Boberg gewesen, haben knapp 50 Km und 3 Stunden auf die Uhr bekommen.
UND: Ich bin mit der neuen Leuchte unterwegs gewesen: der Aufwand und die schönen Bastelstunden haben sich echt gelohnt! 3 Stunden mit 35 W IRC durch den Wald, man hätte sicher noch eine ganze Zeit fahren können. Mit der 20 W IRC kann mann sicher fast 5 Stunden fahren! Den Unterschied zwischen 20 und 35 Watt finde ich übrigens gar nicht soooo gravierend. 
Übrigens: die neue Leuchte war auch an meinem neuen "alten" GT:





 GT Avalanche, Bj.1994, Ball-burnished  

Bis bald,
Manni


----------



## gnss (7. November 2006)

Mach mal ein Foto vom Voitl.

Hab auch noch mehr Fotos von Mannis neuem Bike, kann die nachher mal reinstellen.


----------



## hoedsch (7. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> GT Avalanche, Bj.1994, Ball-burnished



Ich war ja auch schon ein bischen beunruhigt. Ich hatte Dich ja schon mehrfach hintereinander mit dem gleichen Rad getroffen.  
Wenn jetzt noch die Dunlop-Ventile getauscht werden, dann sieht's wie immer richtig gut aus.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Stemmel (8. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Jup, hatte gestern extra einen Halogenstrahler in der Tasche, um das auszutesten.





gnss schrieb:


> Die Haargeeldosen gibt es auch bei Budni, kosten dort 5,49 und es ist graues Zeug drin. Es gibt wahlweise blaue Dosen mit silbernem Deckel oder silberne Dosen mit blauem Deckel. Auf die Idee sich einfach eine silberne Dose mit silbernem Deckel zusammenzubasteln bin ich natürlich erst gekommen, als ich aus dem Laden raus war.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass es mittlerweile zwanghaft ist. Heute wurde bei Budni jedes Regal durchsucht. Wir wollten sowieso zur Therapie.





Cristina schrieb:


> Man findet so Einiges in der Kosmetikabteilung...
> Aber die Haushaltsabteilung ist auch nicht zu verachten, müßt ihr mal ausprobieren ! Die Birne in der Handtasche ist toooootal "in".  *lach*
> Cristina





GFreude schrieb:


> Ja, ja die Haargeldosen,
> und so was Wertvolles hatte ich im Schrank!
> Günther



Ihr seid verrückt... Wann trefft ihr Nina denn mal wieder? 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (8. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Foto vom Voitl.



Fotos mache evtl. heute Abend! Habe gestern Abend schon mal angefangen
 ein paar Teile umzuschrauben. Das dauert aber recht lange, da ich die Teile, wenigstens zum neuen Leben am neuen Bike, erst ein wenig putzen muss. 

Bis dann

Günther


----------



## Stemmel (8. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> ...Das dauert aber recht lange, da ich die Teile, wenigstens zum neuen Leben am neuen Bike, erst ein wenig putzen muss.
> Bis dann
> Günther



Hätte man das nicht im Urlaub machen können?  

Daggi 
die Glück hat, dass Manni eine Putzsucht hat und daher auch ihr Fahrrad mit putzt...


----------



## Stemmel (8. November 2006)

Da Manni ja nun schon sein viertes Fahrrad hat, fangen nun doch die Platzprobleme an. Aber soweit, wie unten zu sehen, wird es nicht kommen (hoffe ich)!

Daggi


----------



## Catsoft (8. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> die Glück hat, dass Manni eine Putzsucht hat und daher auch ihr Fahrrad mit putzt...



Kannst mir den mal ausleihen?


----------



## GFreude (8. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Hätte man das nicht im Urlaub machen können?
> Daggi




Hätte schon; gemacht habe ich es aber trotzdem nicht 
Immer schön laaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggsssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmm! Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat oder so ähnlich

VG
Günther


----------



## Stemmel (8. November 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Kannst mir den mal ausleihen?



Es besteht noch Übungsbedarf bei uns im Haushalt...  



GFreude schrieb:


> Hätte schon; gemacht habe ich es aber trotzdem nicht
> Immer schön laaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggsssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmm! Kommt Zeit, kommt Ra*t* oder so ähnlich
> Günther



... und vor allen Dingen '... kommt Ra*d* 

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (8. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Foto vom Voitl.



So hier sind ein paar Fotos!


----------



## gnss (8. November 2006)

Die einzig wahre Farbe. 
Der Teil vom Rahmen wo der Dämpfer durchgeht sieht interessant aus.


----------



## Cristina (8. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> So hier sind ein paar Fotos!



Und jetzt ab zum Bikepark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (8. November 2006)

Aber nur im Naturhaarhelm. Vielleicht sollte ich den auch mal ausprobieren, das richtige Gel habe ich da. Aber wie macht man da dran die Lampe fest?


----------



## Cristina (8. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Da Manni ja nun schon sein viertes Fahrrad hat, fangen nun doch die Platzprobleme an. Aber soweit, wie unten zu sehen, wird es nicht kommen (hoffe ich)



Daggi 

Sowas ist ansteckend....
Irgendwann sieht es bei dir so aus:


----------



## John Rico (8. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Die einzig wahre Farbe.
> Der Teil vom Rahmen wo der Dämpfer durchgeht sieht interessant aus.


Sieht ja fast nach ner Sollbruchstelle aus, ganz nach Votec-Tradition.  
Ne, sieht schick aus, bin schon auf die ersten Live-Bilder gespannt!
Was ist das eig. für ein Montageständer, den du da hast?

Ich will gleich mal von meinem ersten Lampentest berichten, nachdem Martin heute hier war und wir die Lampe soweit fertig gemacht haben:
1) Die 20,2 V waren ein Fehlalarm! Wer kann auch ahnen, dass mein Prüfer bei schwacher Batterie 3 V zuviel anzeigt?!? Waren voll geladen 16,9 V
2) Ich hab die Lampe um 17:30 Uhr angemacht, sie ist vor 5 Minuten ausgegangen.
Das bedeutet *5 Stunden 15 Minuten* Laufzeit!!!  
Hab die Dose erstmal aufgemacht und geguckt, ob ich versehentlich nen großen Akku bekommen habe...
3) Nach 20 Minuten hab ich meinen Tischventilator vor die Lampe gestellt - nachdem ich mir fast die Finger verbrannt habe.  

Fazit: Besser als erwartet, ganz lange ganz viel Licht!


----------



## John Rico (8. November 2006)

@Martin:
Du hast hier übrigens was vergessen - das Kabel.
Hab's aber auch erst gemerkt, als du schon ne Stunde weg warst.


Und meine bestellte Gore-Hose passt leider nicht, bin einfach zu lang + schmal.
Und bevor ich sie zurückgebe, dachte ich mir ich frag bei euch mal nach.
Also falls noch jemand ne lange Trägerhose aus Windstopper incl. Sitzpolser in Größe L (Gore Proteam Action II) sucht, meldet euch.
Natürlich zu meinem EK-Preis!


----------



## gnss (9. November 2006)

Wir können uns erstmal mit fertigen Cinchkabeln helfen, ich habe genug davon, dann kannst du das Kabel mit zur Uni nehmen wenn die Handschuhe da sind. L ist mir leider zu klein.


----------



## Stemmel (9. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Daggi
> 
> Sowas ist ansteckend....
> Irgendwann sieht es bei dir so aus:



Nun ja, zumindest mein Rahmen durfte schon mal in mein Bett... Anders als Mannis Fahrräder war mein fertiges Rad allerdings noch nie in unserer Wohnung. Wobei das orangefarbene Rad sich doch eigentlich gut auf unserem Sideboard im Wohnzimmer machen würde.  Nun ja, der Winter ist noch lang, abwarten. 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (9. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> So hier sind ein paar Fotos!



Was ist mit den Schutzblechen?  

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (9. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> So hier sind ein paar Fotos!



Schick, Schick!

Sieht ganz schön mächtig aus! Muss mann live sehen, denke ich. ICH würde den Lenker gegen einen BREITEN Rizer tauschen, aber sonst....
(sonst verhaftet Dich irgendwann die Style-Polizei mit den Hörnchen am Enduro )


----------



## GFreude (9. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schick, Schick!
> Sieht ganz schön mächtig aus! Muss mann live sehen, denke ich. ICH würde den Lenker gegen einen BREITEN Rizer tauschen, aber sonst....
> (sonst verhaftet Dich irgendwann die Style-Polizei mit den Hörnchen am Enduro )



Ja, das ist auch ganz schön mächtig. Habe auf den Bildern die Gabel extra nicht auf den max. Federweg (160 mm) ausgefahren. 
Der Lenker ist für mich völlig OK! Erstens ist er breiter (630 mm) als der am T5, zweitens bekomme ich jetzt auch noch 'ne Lampe ran und drittens komm ich da durch, wo ihr evtl. hängen bleibt 

Die Lenkerhörnchen sind schon ein harter Kompromiss für meine Hände; denke doch mal an meine alten Hörnchen (CRUX - die sind mächtig).

Und außerdem Sch... auf die Stylebullerei. Ich fahre das, was mir gefällt und was bequem ist 

Was mich derzeit noch stört ist der Carbon-Flaschenhalter. Der stört irgendwie das Gesamtbild. Mal schaun, ob ich da nochmal was anderes finde.

Ein Frontschutzblech suche ich noch, nachdem mein altes VOTEC - THE gerissen ist. Es kann ja nicht angehen, dass der Günni nass und schmutzig wird. 

Zum WE müsste ich eigentlich fertig sein. Schraube derzeit nur ca. 1-2 Stunden je Abend am Bike und muss jetzt noch die Gabel und den Dämpfer einstellen.

VG
Günther


----------



## GFreude (10. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Sieht ja fast nach ner Sollbruchstelle aus, ganz nach Votec-Tradition.
> Ne, sieht schick aus, bin schon auf die ersten Live-Bilder gespannt!
> Was ist das eig. für ein Montageständer, den du da hast?



Hi Sven,

ne Sollbruchstelle vermute ich an diesem Teil eher nicht (guckst du Bilder weiter unten).

Der Montageständer ist ein Kettler. Ich bin allerdings nicht so mit ihm zufrieden. Habe schon beim Votec T5 nur die Sattelstütze als Klemmmöglichkeit nutzen können. Beim Voitl MC VIII geht gerade so das Oberrohr. Dabei hinterläßt die Klemmung aber leichte Abriebspuren vom Plastik am Rahmen! Muss mir hier wohl noch was anderes ausdenken.

Zwei Bilder von der Haargellampe habe ich noch abgebildet; sozusagen: "Lampe powered by Schwarzkopf"

VG
Günther


----------



## John Rico (10. November 2006)

War doch nur Spaß, aber ein neues Votec / Voitl ohne besagten Spruch, das geht einfach nicht!   

Kenne das generell so, dass man das Bike an der Stütze klemmt, beim Hardtail hat man auch gar keine andere Möglichkeit.
Dein Montagständer sah halt recht stabil aus und ich suche immer noch nach ner Alternative zu meinem.
Werd mir wohl irgendwann den bei BOC kaufen, der Park Tool an dem ich da arbeite ist zwar erste Sahne, kostet aber leider auch so viel wie ein halbes Bike ...

Ich werd bei meinem Blinker bleiben, nachdem er den ersten Test gut überstanden hat.
Finde den optisch einfach am schönsten, auch wenn er recht schwer ist.
Hat einer von euch eig. auch mal nen Laufzeittest gemacht? Fand meine 5:20 Std. extrem lange!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (11. November 2006)

Hi Martin,

gibt es schon einen Zwischenstand bzgl. der Lampengehäuse und Ladegeräte?
Ich bekomme leider für das Dell-Ladegerät keine passende Kupplung. Die die du mir genannt hast, passen nicht, da das Dell einen Stift innrhalb der Buchse hat.

VG


----------



## John Rico (11. November 2006)

Die Buchse hat doch immer einen Stift, oder meinst du den Stecker?

Nachtrag zu meiner Lampe: Ladezeit fast 12 Std.


----------



## gnss (11. November 2006)

Zu den Lampengehäusen gibt es nichts neues, Ladegeräte muß ich mal fragen. Die Gehäuse sind jetzt oder kommen am Montag zum eloxieren, mal gucken ob ich mit meiner Bestellung bedacht werde.


----------



## GFreude (12. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Die Buchse hat doch immer einen Stift, oder meinst du den Stecker?



Der Stecker (also das Teil, was am Ladegerät vorhanden ist) hat beim Dell einen Stift. Beim Toshiba-Ladegerät und ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das es auch beim IBM-Ladegerät so ist, ist dies nicht so!!!
Dell-Ladegeräte sind anscheinend genau anders rum.


----------



## Beppo (12. November 2006)

Moin Moin,
hat noch jemand um 14.30Uhr Zeit und Lust sein Bike artgerecht zu nutzen?

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (12. November 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> hat noch jemand um 14.30Uhr Zeit und Lust sein Bike artgerecht zu nutzen?
> 
> Gruß, Beppo



Frag mich nächsten Sonntag nochmal...dann bestimmt!


----------



## GFreude (12. November 2006)

Hi Martin,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Lampe. Jedesmal wenn die am Lenker angeklemmte Lampe in der Neigung verstellt wird, brennt mir die Sicherung durch. Halte ich die Lampe in der Hand, also nicht am Lenker montiert, passiert nichts. Ich habe schon drei Sicherungen geopfert, um den Fehler soweit einzugrenzen! Habe ich mich irgendwo verlötet? Der O-Ring von der Cichbuchse liegt bei mir am Lampengehäuse an(hat also Kontakt mit dem Lampengehäuse). Ich nehme an, dass muss auch so sein? Die beiden Kabel berühren sich nicht und sind zusätzlich mit einem Schrumpfschlauf ummantelt.

Welches der beiden Kabel ich mit der Mitte der Cinchbuchse verbinde,ist glaube ich egal. Oder?
Ich weiß nicht, ob man wirklich was auf den abgebildeten Fotos erkennen kann, aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal sagen, was ich falsch gemacht habe!

Guckst du hier ->


----------



## gnss (12. November 2006)

das ist alles so weit richtig, ich muß mir das mal aus der nähe angucken.


----------



## Cyclon (13. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Lampe. Jedesmal wenn die am Lenker angeklemmte Lampe in der Neigung verstellt wird, brennt mir die Sicherung durch. Halte ich die Lampe in der Hand, also nicht am Lenker montiert, passiert nichts. Ich habe schon drei Sicherungen geopfert, um den Fehler soweit einzugrenzen! Habe ich mich irgendwo verlötet? Der O-Ring von der Cichbuchse liegt bei mir am Lampengehäuse an(hat also Kontakt mit dem Lampengehäuse). Ich nehme an, dass muss auch so sein? Die beiden Kabel berühren sich nicht und sind zusätzlich mit einem Schrumpfschlauf ummantelt.
> 
> ...



ist vielleicht das Kabel in der Mitte der Chinchbuchse nicht sauber angelötet, so dass es einen (Wackel-) Kurzschluss mit dem Gewinde gibt?


----------



## gnss (13. November 2006)

Irgendwie sowas wird es wohl sein, oder diese Plastikisolierung zwischen innen und außen wurde beim Löten zu heiß der Innenteil sitzt nicht mehr richtig fest.


----------



## gnss (14. November 2006)

Übrigens gibt es zwei Beiträge im Forum, in denen die Dosen erwähnt werden, einer ist von 2004. Ich frage mich warum sie nicht so berühmt sind wie die Gartendusche.

Die gedrehten Gehäuse verzögern sich weiter. Sie sollen Mittwoch fertig sein und dann gehen sie zum eloxieren, was bedeutet, dass sie wahrscheinlich anfang nächste Woche endgültig fertig sind. Hoffentlich bekomme ich welche ab. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3176934&postcount=65 Dann fehlen nur noch die Netzteile.


----------



## GFreude (15. November 2006)

So, ich glaube ich habe kurzfristig das Problem mit meinem Kurzschluss gelöst.
Ich vorerst an den Kabeln ein bißchen rumgezogen und seitdem ist das Problem gelöst. Kontrolliere demnächst aber noch mal die Verlötung an der Cinch-Buchse.

Ich habe jetzt aber ein anderes Problem. Muss ich den Akku eigentlich beim Laden einschalten? Mir ist gestern die Birne (am Ladekabel) durchgeknallt. Ich benutze ein Ladegerät für ein IBM Notebook, jedoch in der Desktop-Version, also für 'ne stationäre Einschubvorrichtung (16 V, 7,5 A). Habe ich ggf. die Kabel am Ladegerät vertauscht? Obwohl, wenn ich diese Kabel tausche, geht die Lampe gar nicht an. Hast du ggf. einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## gnss (15. November 2006)

Vergiss das 16V Netzteil, damitbekommst du den Akku sowieso nicht voll. Wegen Lampe durch: Ist das etwas verpolt? + muß innen sein und - außen, d.h. wenn du den roten Stecker vom Meßgerät an die Mitte und den Schwarzen außen dranhälst solltest du die Spannung ohne negatives Vorzeichen ablesen können.


----------



## Sofax (15. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt aber ein anderes Problem. Muss ich den Akku eigentlich beim Laden einschalten? Mir ist gestern die Birne (am Ladekabel) durchgeknallt. Ich benutze ein Ladegerät für ein IBM Notebook, jedoch in der Desktop-Version, also für 'ne stationäre Einschubvorrichtung (16 V, 7,5 A). Habe ich ggf. die Kabel am Ladegerät vertauscht? Obwohl, wenn ich diese Kabel tausche, geht die Lampe gar nicht an. Hast du ggf. einen Tipp für mich?



das ist ja sehr seltsam...
den Akku musst du natürlich anschalten, sonst kriegst du keine Spannung an die Zellen - allerdings sind 16V für die Zellen und die Lampe zu wenig: da erreichst du ja nichtmal die Ladeschlussspannung und der Strom fällt schon viel früher ab.
Allerdings dürfte dir die Lampe dabei m.E. nicht durchknallen, außer du hast auch noch einen Kurzschluss z.B. an der Chinchbuchse der Akkuflasche (von außen gesehen vor der Akkusicherung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (15. November 2006)

Moin,

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem Sigma Cubelight.... Gestern hat mir einer bei Karstadt Sport gesagt, das die Nicht mehr lieferbar sei und das Nachfolgemodell noch nicht gelistet sei, ich solle doch den Vorgänger der Cubelight nehmen, wäre sowieso heller, hat aber nur noch das Komplette Set davon da, also mit Licht hinten und Accus und Ladegerät und das für 39,95!!!

@ Rico: Gibt es das Cubelight noch bei euch?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## GFreude (15. November 2006)

Sofax schrieb:


> das ist ja sehr seltsam...
> den Akku musst du natürlich anschalten, sonst kriegst du keine Spannung an die Zellen - allerdings sind 16V für die Zellen und die Lampe zu wenig: da erreichst du ja nichtmal die Ladeschlussspannung und der Strom fällt schon viel früher ab.
> Allerdings dürfte dir die Lampe dabei m.E. nicht durchknallen, außer du hast auch noch einen Kurzschluss z.B. an der Chinchbuchse der Akkuflasche (von außen gesehen vor der Akkusicherung).



Erstmal vielen Dank!!!  Sch... Elektrik 
Die Lampe ist durchgeknallt als ich das Kabel vom Ladegerät in die Steckdose gesteckt habe. Vorher brannte die Lampe schon, da ich ja den Schalter an der Flasche auf "ein" geschaltet habe. Liegt es evtl. an der Reihenfolge? Ich habe (versehentlich) das Ladekabel (also Cinchstecker und Lampe) inkl. Verbindung zum Ladegerät (war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht am Stromnetz!) angeschlossen. Dann den Schalter an der Flasche auf "ein" gestellt. Die Lampe (am Ladekabel) ging an! Jetzt bemerkte ich, dass der Netzstecker vom Ladegerät noch nicht in der Steckdose steckt und stöpselte diesen ein. Es folgte ein "kleiner Knall" und die Lampe war durch. 

Wenn ich euch richtig verstanden habe, sollte ich also ein Ladegerät mit mehr als 16 V nehmen. Die neueren Ladegeräte von IBM-Notebooks haben jedoch anscheinend nur noch alle 16 V. Mein Dell-Ladegerät hat ca. 19V, ist somit wohl besser geeignet, kann ich aber nicht benutzen, da es für den Stecker, welcher einen Stift hat, keine Buchse gibt. 19 V müssten aber OK sein; oder?  
Also warte ich mal ab, bis Cristina (ohne h) die Ladegeräte besorgt.

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## gnss (15. November 2006)

Hast du vielleicht die Lampe parallelgeschaltet statt in reihe? Netzteile kommen mitte nächster Woche.


----------



## John Rico (16. November 2006)

Da ich die letzte Zeit "out of order" war, hat sich das etwas verzögert, aber ich wollt nochmal wg. der Batterien nachfragen.
Kosten bei BOC 2 , da würden dann noch 15 % abgehen.
Braucht noch jemand welche? Bringe Martin die nächsten Tage eh seine Handschuhe, dann könnte ich ihm die Batterien in die Hand drücken.


Übrigens ist meine Lampe fertig und ich bin durchaus zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis:













Hält trotz des etwas höheren Gewichts bombenfest am Lenker und läßt sich gut verstellen.
Nur das Kabel ist noch viel zu lang, das werde ich demnächst noch ablängen.


----------



## ahara (16. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Da ich die letzte Zeit "out of order" war, hat sich das etwas verzögert, aber ich wollt nochmal wg. der Batterien nachfragen.
> Kosten bei BOC 2 , da würden dann noch 15 % abgehen.
> Braucht noch jemand welche? Bringe Martin die nächsten Tage eh seine Handschuhe, dann könnte ich ihm die Batterien in die Hand drücken.



Leider zu spät. Habe mir heute welche gekauft für 2,99 / Stück


----------



## GFreude (17. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Da ich die letzte Zeit "out of order" war, hat sich das etwas verzÃ¶gert, aber ich wollt nochmal wg. der Batterien nachfragen.
> Kosten bei BOC 2 â¬, da wÃ¼rden dann noch 15 % abgehen.



Habe mir zwischenzeitlich auch schon Batterien besorgt! Trotzdem vielen Dank fÃ¼r das Angebot. 

@ahara: Viel SpaÃ beim frÃ¼hen Aufstehen am Sonntag Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (17. November 2006)

Siehe unten!


----------



## Manni1599 (17. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> :
> @ahara: Viel Spaß beim frühen Aufstehen am Sonntag Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt!




Wie siehts aus? Komm doch mal mit zur CTF nach Eutin. Dann kannst Du Peters Mc VIII mal so richtig fliegen lassen. Wir lassen Dich auch nicht allein im Wald..... 

Manni

Ich bringe übrigens den "Oldie" mit:


----------



## ahara (17. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> @ahara: Viel Spaß beim frühen Aufstehen am Sonntag Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt!



Das schaffe ich schon  
Und was machst du? Drückst dich bestimmt wieder (wie immer)


----------



## GFreude (17. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Das schaffe ich schon
> Und was machst du? Drückst dich bestimmt wieder (wie immer)



Ich drehe mich noch mal ganz locker im Bett auf die andere Seite und mach noch 'ne Runde bubu 
Bin zurzeit nicht fit genug.  War heute nach langer Zeit wieder auf dem Bike und muss mich erst noch mit dem g... Teil vertraut machen. Sobald wir uns dutzen (das Bike und ich) bin ich evtl auch mal mit dabei. Eigentlich stehe ich ja nicht auf sowas. Ich genieße lieber die Gegend und die Ruhe im Wald 

Euch viel Glück


----------



## GFreude (17. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Da ich die letzte Zeit "out of order" war, hat sich das etwas verzÃ¶gert, aber ich wollt nochmal wg. der Batterien nachfragen.
> Kosten bei BOC 2 â¬, da wÃ¼rden dann noch 15 % abgehen.



Da fÃ¤llt mir gerade aber noch was ein: Kannst du mir bei BOC evtl. Schnellspanner (VR + HR; Shimano XT, schwarz) besorgen? Kann dir das Geld auch Ã¼berweisen.

Danke


----------



## GFreude (18. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Irgendwie sowas wird es wohl sein, oder diese Plastikisolierung zwischen innen und außen wurde beim Löten zu heiß der Innenteil sitzt nicht mehr richtig fest.



@gnss
Nachdem ich heute plötzlich mitten im Wald im Dunkeln stand, habe ich mir noch mal die Lötstellen angesehen. Du hattest Recht, die Plastikisolierung war an einer Stelle beschädigt und so kam höchstwahrscheinlich der Kurzschluss zu stande. Geschlampt und dafür bezahlt! habe jetzt neu gelötet und das Teil ersetzt.


----------



## Cristina (18. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> @gnss
> Nachdem ich heute plötzlich mitten im Wald im Dunkeln stand, habe ich mir noch mal die Lötstellen angesehen. Du hattest Recht, die Plastikisolierung war an einer Stelle beschädigt und so kam höchstwahrscheinlich der Kurzschluss zu stande. Geschlampt und dafür bezahlt! habe jetzt neu gelötet und das Teil ersetzt.



Martin ist derzeit im Krankenhaus in Bergedorf...
Wir : Dagmar, Manni, Simon, Andrea und ich werden ihn besuchen gehen.
Kannst dich uns anschließen und ihm das gleich persönlich sagen 

Cristina


----------



## hoedsch (18. November 2006)

Uii, hoffentlich nichts Ernstes.
Grüßt ihn doch mal von mir und wünscht ihm alles Gute.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Cristina (18. November 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Uii, hoffentlich nichts Ernstes.
> Grüßt ihn doch mal von mir und wünscht ihm alles Gute.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Der ist schon wieder top fit....
Ich bestell ihm deine Grüße

Cristina


----------



## John Rico (18. November 2006)

Dann auch von mir schöne Grüße und gute Besserung!

@GFreude:
Wg. der Schnellspanner schau ich Mittwoch mal, dann fahre ich wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (19. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Martin ist derzeit im Krankenhaus in Bergedorf...
> Wir : Dagmar, Manni, Simon, Andrea und ich werden ihn besuchen gehen.
> Kannst dich uns anschließen und ihm das gleich persönlich sagen
> Cristina



 

Könnt ihr mir sagen, auf welcher Station (Zimmer) und wie lange Martin noch im Krankenhaus liegt? Es muss ja nicht sein, dass wir da invasionsartig Einfallen! Ich besuche ihr dann lieber ein anderen Tag. So hat er öfter Besuch!

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr im voraus schon mal gute Besserung ausrichtet

@John Rico: Vielen Dank!


----------



## Manni1599 (19. November 2006)

Moin!

Wir kommen grade von der CTF In Eutin, Andrea, Cristina Simon und ich sind dort mitgefahren. Sehr schöne Tour, gut organisiert, nette Leute dort. Hat sich gelohnt. 

Danach haben wir noch unseren Freund Martin im Krankenhaus besucht, aber keine Angst, es geht ihm sehr gut und er kommt morgen schon wieder raus. Wann er allerdings wieder aus Bike kommt ist noch etwas ungewiss, so wie wir ihn kennen, wird das aber nicht allzulange auf sich warten lassen.......

Ist ja auch schön wenn er bald wieder fit ist, dann werde ich (und andere) auch wieder mehr "motiviert"! 

So denn,
Manni

P.S. Grüsse von euch allen haben wir ausgerichtet, er hat sich auch anständig bedankt.....


----------



## Cristina (19. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wir kommen grade von der CTF In Eutin, Andrea, Cristina Simon und ich sind dort mitgefahren. Sehr schöne Tour, gut organisiert, nette Leute dort. Hat sich gelohnt.
> 
> ...




dito...


----------



## GFreude (19. November 2006)

Hat jemand ggf. vor, in nächster Zeit sein Bike zu verschicken und benötigt hierfür noch 'nen Bikekarton aus Pappe? Ansonsten wandert meiner ins Altpapier! Bei Bedarf bitte bis spätestens Mittwoch (22.11.) melden!


----------



## Ober (19. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wir kommen grade von der CTF In Eutin, Andrea, Cristina Simon und ich sind dort mitgefahren. Sehr schöne Tour, gut organisiert, nette Leute dort. Hat sich gelohnt.




Na das ist ja positiv, daß es wenigstens auf den kurzen Distanzen besser geklappt hat.
Einige Guides waren leider komplett überfordert, mein Dank geht an den "grünen" Guide der dritten 70 km Gruppe, der hatte  seine Gruppe wenigstens im Griff.

Das die Duschen auch dieses Jahr wieder kalt waren ist da nur noch eine Randnotiz. 
Ansonsten noch ein Beitrag aus dem RG-Kiel Forum:
http://www.rg-kiel.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1048


----------



## Cristina (19. November 2006)

Ober schrieb:


> Das die Duschen auch dieses Jahr wieder kalt waren ist da nur noch eine Randnotiz.



Die Duschen waren nur am Anfang kalt !
Mußten sich erst warmlaufen  

Cristina


----------



## Ober (19. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Die Duschen waren nur am Anfang kalt !
> Mußten sich erst warmlaufen
> 
> Cristina


Oder sie waren schon Leer, als ich gegen 15 Uhr duschen wollte. Laufen lassen half leider nicht......
Ich hätte bei den Mädels duschen sollen....seuftz


----------



## ahara (19. November 2006)

Ober schrieb:


> Ich hätte bei den Mädels duschen sollen....seuftz



Um 15 Uhr waren wir leider schon raus


----------



## ahara (19. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wir kommen grade von der CTF In Eutin, Andrea, Cristina Simon und ich sind dort mitgefahren. Sehr schöne Tour, gut organisiert, nette Leute dort. Hat sich gelohnt.



An dieser Stelle mal ein *DANKE* an alle, weil ihr immer so nett auf mich gewartet habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ober (19. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Um 15 Uhr waren wir leider schon raus


Leider?  Ooooch, da gibt es ja noch einige Gelegenheiten in dieser CTF Saison. Allerdings hatten die anderen bisher immer warme Duschen.


----------



## ahara (19. November 2006)

Ober schrieb:


> Leider?  Ooooch, da gibt es ja noch einige Gelegenheiten in dieser CTF Saison. Allerdings hatten die anderen bisher immer warme Duschen.



da sind dann sicher die Damenduschen kalt...


----------



## Ober (19. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> da sind dann sicher die Damenduschen kalt...


Tja, wenn das nicht Motivation für die nächsten CTF´s gibt.....
Matsch, Modder, Kälte, Wind, Regen, frühes Aufstehen am Sonntag und anschliessend eine schöne Dusche....


----------



## ahara (19. November 2006)

Ober schrieb:


> Tja, wenn das nicht Motivation für die nächsten CTF´s gibt.....
> Matsch, Modder, Kälte, Wind, Regen, frühes Aufstehen am Sonntag und anschliessend eine schöne Dusche....



Wann ist nochmal die nächste CTF?


----------



## Stemmel (20. November 2006)

*Hier noch einmal der Hinweis auf unser Weihnachtsbrunch. Anschließend ist angedacht, noch eine Runde Schlittschuh zu laufen und auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in Hamburg zu gehen.Wer kommt noch mit?*

  



Stemmel schrieb:


> *17.12.2006, 10.00 Uhr, 12 Personen, Nichtraucherbereich
> 
> Ich habe jetzt einen Tisch im Lavastein, Serrahnstr. 3-5, Bergedorf reserviert.*
> Nun gibt es kein Zurück mehr.
> ...





Manni1599 schrieb:


> Zum Treffen (Brunch) nochmal:
> WAS IST EIGENTLICH MIT *CATSOFT, CHRISSIE, IOLAUS, BEPPO*?
> Wäre schön wenn ihr euch auch mal meldet.
> 
> Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (20. November 2006)

Moin!

Muss für morgen meine Teilnahme am Nightride absagen, habe mir eine schöne Erkältung aufgesackt . Ich lasse den Termin mal im LMB stehen, vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Leute zum Nightride.

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ober (20. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Wann ist nochmal die nächste CTF?



Die nächsten Duschtermine sind:
- 03.12.06 RSC Oeversee ( Wees bei Flensburg ) 
- 01.01.07 RSG Mittelpunkt Nortorf ( Nortorf ) dort waren die Duschen letztes Jahr verschlossen, ausserdem wurde nur auf der Strasse gefahren 
- 07.01.07 RSG Kattenberg ( Kattendorf ) 
- 04.02.07 RV Schleswig ( Neuberend ) 
- 11.02.07 RG Wedel ( Wedel ) 
- 18.02.07 FT Neumünster ( Neumünster ) 
- 25.02.07 RV Endspurt Hamburg ( Großhansdorf ) 
- 11.03.07 RG Eckernförde ( Eckernförde ) 
- 25.03.07 RSC Oeversee ( Wees bei Flensburg )


----------



## biker_tom (20. November 2006)

Moin,

was ist denn mit Martin passiert?

Gruß
Thomas

PS. werde ihn dann heute nachmittag mal anrufen.


----------



## Catsoft (20. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Muss für morgen meine Teilnahme am Nightride absagen, habe mir eine schöne Erkältung aufgesackt . Ich lasse den Termin mal im LMB stehen, vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Leute zum Nightride.
> 
> Manni



Und ich hab den gestrigen Tag genutzt um die Saison 94 auf DVD zu kopieren, jede Menge GT´s im Einsatz.  Ich sach nur Furtado


----------



## Manni1599 (20. November 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und ich hab den gestrigen Tag genutzt um die Saison 94 auf DVD zu kopieren, jede Menge GT´s im Einsatz.  Ich sach nur Furtado



JULIE! 

(aber nicht Daggi erzählen!!)


----------



## ahara (20. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Muss für morgen meine Teilnahme am Nightride absagen, habe mir eine schöne Erkältung aufgesackt . Ich lasse den Termin mal im LMB stehen, vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Leute zum Nightride.
> Manni


Da hast du wohl die falsche Jacke angehabt...    oder zu kalt geduscht


----------



## gnss (20. November 2006)

Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt, als gestern sechs Leute auf einmal zur Tür reinkamen.  Danke für die(den) Besuch(e) und die Genesungswünsche. Der Kauflampentest in der Bikerbravo war sehr amüsant. 


GFreude schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen, auf welcher Station (Zimmer) und wie lange Martin noch im Krankenhaus liegt? Es muss ja nicht sein, dass wir da invasionsartig Einfallen! Ich besuche ihr dann lieber ein anderen Tag. So hat er öfter Besuch!


Zu spät, ich glaube die haben mich einfach nicht mehr ertragen. Ich habe sie seit dem ersten Tag damit genervt, wann ich wieder raus darf. 


Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wann er allerdings wieder aus Bike kommt ist noch etwas ungewiss, so wie wir ihn kennen, wird das aber nicht allzulange auf sich warten lassen.......


Ich hatte heute morgen die Gelegenheit mit meinem Metzger zu sprechen, er meinte, dass ich, nachdem die Fäden raus sind, langsam wieder anfangen kann, je nach vorhandenem Schmerz. Schlimmer als im Harz mit komplett blauem Arm wird es schon nicht sein.  Nach sechs Wochen sollte alles wieder ok sein, also nur die Hälfte der ursprünglich angekündigten Zeit.


biker_tom schrieb:


> was ist denn mit Martin passiert?


Nichts weiter, ich habe mir nur ein Knochengeschwür rausoperieren lassen.

Was macht man eigentlich um der Versuchung zu wiederstehen zu früh wieder auf's Rad steigen? Luft aus den Reifen, oder Pedale abschrauben?


----------



## Manni1599 (20. November 2006)

Was macht man eigentlich um der Versuchung zu wiederstehen zu früh wieder auf's Rad steigen? Luft aus den Reifen, oder Pedale abschrauben? [/QUOTE]

Einfach mal Manni den Freilauf nachsehen lassen.................... 

Schön, das Du wieder "frei" bist.

Werde wohl demnächst Deine Hilfe brauchen, Andrea's Gabel muss getauscht werden. 

Melde mich noch per PN.
Manni


----------



## Cristina (20. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Muss für morgen meine Teilnahme am Nightride absagen, habe mir eine schöne Erkältung aufgesackt . Ich lasse den Termin mal im LMB stehen, vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Leute zum Nightride.
> 
> Manni



Laßt mich bloß nicht alleine fahren


----------



## gnss (20. November 2006)

Herr Baurat fährt doch mit dir.  Fragt sich nur wie er um 17:00 in Dortmund, um 17:55 in den Habes und um 18:00 in Escheburg sein will.


----------



## Cristina (20. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Herr Baurat fährt doch mit dir.  Fragt sich nur wie er um 17:00 in Dortmund, um 17:55 in den Habes und um 18:00 in Escheburg sein will.



Tja dann muß ich doch alleine los.
Ängste sind wohl dazu da um sie zu überwinden, nicht wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. November 2006)

Denk an die Wildschweine.  Und nimm ein Telefon mit, dann können wir besser nach dir suchen.


----------



## GFreude (20. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Tja dann muß ich doch alleine los.
> Ängste sind wohl dazu da um sie zu überwinden, nicht wahr



Nun mach dir mal nicht in Höschen!  
Wenn ich darf, dann leiste ich dir Gesellschaft?! Morgen 18 Uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle! Es sei denn, es regnet aus Kübeln. Kann sein, das noch nicht alles ganz rund läuft am Bike, aber die Lampe müsste ich jetzt eigentlich im Griff haben! Der Akku sollte auch noch halten, wenn Martin diesen damals vollständig geladen hat. Ich hoffe die "Guid(e)ine" kennt den Weg. In der trockenen "Waldweggegend" (Richtung Börnsen ...) kenne ich mich nämlich nicht so gut aus! Im Dunkeln erst recht nicht.

Meine heimischen Wege sind derzeit leider zu matschig.

Also dann bis Morgen! Freue mich schon , wenn es denn einigermaßen trocken bleibt!


----------



## ahara (20. November 2006)

Wenn mein Rad fertig ist und wir uns auf 17 Uhr einigen könnten, würde ich bei trockenem Wetter evtl. mitkommen...


----------



## GFreude (20. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Wenn mein Rad fertig ist und wir uns auf 17 Uhr einigen könnten, würde ich bei trockenem Wetter evtl. mitkommen...



17 Uhr schaffe ich leider nicht ! 17.30 Uhr müsste ich aber schaffen. Verschiebst de halt dein Date um ne halbe nach hinten, ich beeile mich um ne halbe nach vorne und Cristina (ohne h), ist glücklich, dass sie nicht alleine fahren muss! OK?


----------



## ahara (20. November 2006)

Mal sehen wie weit Manni mit meiner Gabel ist...

Müsste auch spätestens 19Uhr zuhause sein.


----------



## Cristina (20. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> 17 Uhr schaffe ich leider nicht ! 17.30 Uhr müsste ich aber schaffen. Verschiebst de halt dein Date um ne halbe nach hinten, ich beeile mich um ne halbe nach vorne und Cristina (ohne h), ist glücklich, dass sie nicht alleine fahren muss! OK?



@Ahara und gfreude
Kann frühstens um 18:00 Uhr wird eher später erfahrungsgemäß...
Meine Guidefähigkeiten halten sich noch in Grenzen, und im Dunkeln ?? Mal sehen was ich so sehe...
Fahrt Ihr mal die ne Runde und wartet nicht.

Cristina


----------



## GFreude (21. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> @Ahara und gfreude
> Kann frühstens um 18:00 Uhr wird eher später erfahrungsgemäß...
> Meine Guidefähigkeiten halten sich noch in Grenzen, und im Dunkeln ?? Mal sehen was ich so sehe...
> Fahrt Ihr mal die ne Runde und wartet nicht.
> Cristina



@Cristina: Also mir paßt eigentlich auch 18 Uhr oder später besser. Ich hasse es nämlich, mich auf dem Nachhauseweg abzuhetzen und vorher mein Essen runter zu schlingen. Ist schon stressig genug auf der Arbeit, da muss ich mir den Feierabendstress eigentlich nicht auch noch antun. 
Kannst dich ja nochmal melden (posten).

@ahara: Sei nicht böse, aber für 1,5 Stunden (eher weniger) lohnt sich das Abhetzen nicht wirklich.


----------



## Cristina (21. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> @Cristina: Also mir paßt eigentlich auch 18 Uhr oder später besser. Ich hasse es nämlich, mich auf dem Nachhauseweg abzuhetzen und vorher mein Essen runter zu schlingen. Ist schon stressig genug auf der Arbeit, da muss ich mir den Feierabendstress eigentlich nicht auch noch antun.
> Kannst dich ja nochmal melden (posten).
> 
> @ahara: Sei nicht böse, aber für 1,5 Stunden (eher weniger) lohnt sich das Abhetzen nicht wirklich.



Okay, ist 18:15 recht ?
Komme bei dir vorbei und dann geht es Richtung Aumühle
Cristina


----------



## GFreude (21. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Okay, ist 18:15 recht ?
> Komme bei dir vorbei und dann geht es Richtung Aumühle
> Cristina



See you; bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (21. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> @ahara: Sei nicht böse, aber für 1,5 Stunden (eher weniger) lohnt sich das Abhetzen nicht wirklich.



Ist nicht schlimm   ... wie sieht es mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag aus?


----------



## GFreude (21. November 2006)

@gnss: Kann es sein, dass sich in meinem 35Watt-Osram-Karton eine 20 Watt Noname-Birne befunden hat?

Ich habe jetzt zwei Noname-Lampen und nur eine Osram 20 Watt-Lampe. Liegt bei dir ggf. noch eine rum?

Kannst du mir sonst bitte sagen, wo du die Lampen gekauft/bestellt hast? In den Baumärkten kann ich diesen Lampentyp leider nicht finden!


----------



## gnss (21. November 2006)

Ich habe leider eine Osram zu wenig bestellt.  die Lampen gibt es entweder bei Ebay oder bei eas-y.de, dort Elektro-Lindtner als Händler auswählen.

Die Netzteile sind heute gekommen, leider hat der Händler vergessen Netzkabel beizulegen, obwohl ich sie ausdrücklich mitbestellt habe. 

Tauri hat die Gehäuse anscheinend fertig, aber noch nichts geschrieben, ich werde ihn gleich nochmal nerven. Dann ist nächste Woche hoffentlich alles fertig und ich kann die Endabrechnung schreiben.


----------



## Cristina (21. November 2006)

Vom Nightride zurück...
Die Daten:

34,9 km
2:25:00
14,44 km/h

Es ging Richtung Aumühle -die 6- wobei wir leichte Schwierigkeiten beim Einstieg hatten..... im Dunkeln sieht man fast nix 
Dann weiter -die Wilde 13- und das Ganze zurück.
Schwerer Boden hat viel Kraft gekostet...



ahara schrieb:


> Ist nicht schlimm   ... wie sieht es mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag aus?



@Ahara
Morgen würde ich gerne diese Runde wiederholen bis ich sie auswendig und im Schlaf finde
Könnte Morgen schon um 17:00 Uhr


----------



## GFreude (22. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Vom Nightride zurück...
> Schwerer Boden hat viel Kraft gekostet...



Ja, war ne schöne Tour. Ein bisschen schlammig und ein bisschen feucht von allen Seiten; aber ganz OK!
Nächstesmal fahre ich allerdings wieder mit Schutzblech! Sch... auf die Stylepolizei.

@Manni1599: Die Helmhalter für die Lampe sind angekommen. Versieht man das Gehäuse mit ner kleinen Bohrung und ner ordentlichen Schraube, so müsste die Lampe eigentlich am Helm halten. Ich probiere es heute Abend mal aus!


----------



## ahara (22. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *Hier noch einmal der Hinweis auf unser Weihnachtsbrunch. Anschließend ist angedacht, noch eine Runde Schlittschuh zu laufen und auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in Hamburg zu gehen.Wer kommt noch mit?*



*ICH*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (22. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> *ICH*



*Simon und ich*


----------



## gnss (22. November 2006)

Ihr seid doch schon eingeplant?


----------



## Stemmel (23. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch schon eingeplant?



So war das auch. Ich hatte den Hinweis nur noch einmal eingestellt, weil z.B. Beppo davon nichts wusste (bei der Vielzahl von Beiträgen kann man auch schon mal den Überblick verlieren  ). Ich hatte gehofft, dass sich ausser denen, die sich schon gemeldet haben, noch mehr melden. Dann müsste ich wohl noch einen größeren Tisch ordern. Bisher hat sich aber noch keiner weiter gemeldet....  

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (23. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> So war das auch. Ich hatte den Hinweis nur noch einmal eingestellt, weil z.B. Beppo davon nichts wusste (bei der Vielzahl von Beiträgen kann man auch schon mal den Überblick verlieren  ). Ich hatte gehofft, dass sich ausser denen, die sich schon gemeldet haben, noch mehr melden. Dann müsste ich wohl noch einen größeren Tisch ordern. Bisher hat sich aber noch keiner weiter gemeldet....
> 
> Daggi



doppelt hält besser  

 @Dagmar
Wie ist das mit uns beiden Heute nachmittag?
Kann ich mit?


----------



## Stemmel (23. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> @Dagmar
> Wie ist das mit uns beiden Heute nachmittag?
> Kann ich mit?




Ich weiß noch nicht genau, wann....  Werde gleich mal in die Stadt fahren (denke, dass ich jetzt besser einen Parkplatz bekomme als heute nachmittag) und mein "Weihnachtsgeschenk" kaufen. War gestern leider nicht entscheidungsfreudig genug um es gleich mitzunehmen.  Dann muss ich heute auf alle Fälle auch noch einkaufen und allzu spät darf es auch nicht sein. Am liebsten würde ich um 15 Uhr gehen, spätestens jedoch um 16 Uhr. Ich sehe meine Gleitzeit schon wieder dahinschwinden...  
SMS doch einfach, ob Du trotz dieser Unklarheiten mitkommst,  ich würde mich freuen. 

Daggi
(übrigens: ab 01.12.06 ist Piepenbrock raus bei uns)


----------



## Cristina (23. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Daggi
> (übrigens: ab 01.12.06 ist Piepenbrock raus bei uns)



In Bremen ist der Objektbetreuer gegangen, na an wem das wohl gelegen hat????


----------



## Beppo (24. November 2006)

Moin Moin,

@Daggi: danke für den dezenten Hinweis auf das Brunchen. Habe ich doch den Zettel mit dem Termin..., tja ich glaub der hat sich wohl von selbst irgendwo hin sortiert. Naja, der ist also weg, der Zettel. Kannst Du mir noch mal sagen, wann und wo das nun stattfindet? 

@all: ist Sonnentag nun artgerechte Bike Haltung angesagt, oder ist das der trockene Kekse Tag?

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## ahara (24. November 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> @all: ist Sonnentag nun artgerechte Bike Haltung angesagt, oder ist das der trockene Kekse Tag?
> 
> Gruß, Beppo



Würde gerne, habe aber Kiddy WE. Aber vielleicht eine kleinere Runde?


----------



## hoedsch (24. November 2006)

Also am Sonntag würde ich mein Bike auch mal wieder einer artgerechten Haltung zuführen wollen. Wetter soll ja "besser" werden. Was plant denn die Escheburger Fraktion für den Sonntag?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (25. November 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> @all: ist Sonnentag nun artgerechte Bike Haltung angesagt, oder ist das der trockene Kekse Tag?
> 
> Gruß, Beppo


Wie wär's denn, die Bikes mal wieder in den HaBe's auszuführen - einigermaßen vernünftiges Wetter mal angenommen?
Oder kann ich keinen überzeugen, mal wieder in den Westen zu kommen?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (25. November 2006)

Moin Moin,

also ich als "nicht Escheburger" habe zum Thema Biken am Sonnentag, eigentlich nur schlechtes im Sinn... Angefangen beim Wetter bis hin zum Bremsen auf nassem Laub... Nein Quatsch. Nach langer und schwerer Krankheit ( Schnupfen+Husten+Heiserkeit ) muß ich wieder in den Wald...
Nichts großes, daher regional ein wenig die Beine vertreten 

Uhrzeit gern ab 11.00 uhr, gern bis 16.30 uhr, oder so dazwischen

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## gnss (25. November 2006)

Ich würde ja gern, aber mir tut der Arsch beim Fahren zu sehr weh.


----------



## Cristina (25. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gern, aber mir tut der Arsch beim Fahren zu sehr weh.



Wenn du am Mitwoch nicht alleine fahren möchtest, würde ich auch noch warten


----------



## GFreude (25. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wenn du am Mitwoch nicht alleine fahren möchtest, würde ich auch noch warten



Wieso Mittwoch??? Beppo hat doch was von einem Sonnentag geschrieben!

Kann mich bitte mal jemand aufklären?


----------



## gnss (25. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Wieso Mittwoch??? Beppo hat doch was von einem Sonnentag geschrieben!


Karsten möchte am Sonntag fahren und ich möchte am Mittwoch.


----------



## ahara (25. November 2006)

Würdet ihr mir für Mittwoch noch Bescheid geben? Kann nur kurzfristig entscheiden  

Auf jeden Fall kann ich aber nächsten Sonntag!!!!!


----------



## GFreude (25. November 2006)

N'Abend,

habe jetzt die Helmhalterung von Sigma und die Lampe von Budni mal zusammengebrutzelt.

Die Helmhalterung ist echt zu gebrauchen, einfach anzubringen, beschÃ¤digt den Helm nicht und bei einem Preis von 4â¬ kann man auch nicht meckern!  (bestellt bei Rose)

Hier ein paar Bilder. Ãbrigens der grosse Akku hÃ¤lt mit 2 * 20 Watt OSRAM IRC Lampen 3 Stunden und 4 Minuten! Schaltet man die zweite Lampe zusÃ¤tzlich ein, so vermindert sich auch *nicht *die Leuchtkraft der schon eingeschalteten. Die zweite Lampe strahlt also genauso hell wie die erste (schon eingeschaltete) Lampe


----------



## Beppo (26. November 2006)

...ich bin mal so auf Verdacht um 13.15uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle...
Gruß Beppo


----------



## gnss (26. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mir für Mittwoch noch Bescheid geben? Kann nur kurzfristig entscheiden



na klar



Beppo schrieb:


> ...ich bin mal so auf Verdacht um 13.15uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle...
> Gruß Beppo



ich glaube außer günther sind alle ausgeflogen.

@günther
und wie ist das haargel von budni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (26. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> ...
> ich glaube außer günther sind alle ausgeflogen.
> 
> @günther
> und wie ist das haargel von budni?



Das Haargel habe ich nur einmal verwendet und als unbrauchbar (für mich) eingestuft. Es hinterlässt Rückstände und ist irgendwie fettig. Aber als Lampenhalterung ist es (die Dose) völlig OK. Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum *mein *Haargel so etwa das doppelte kostet.

@beppo: Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es schaffe. Warte also nicht auf mich. Will zwar heute noch irgendwann biken, kann aber noch nicht sagen wann genau. Hängt von anderen Terminen und dem Wetter ab!

@all: Ich habe vor, mir heute noch bei reichelt einen "Cinchstecker auf 2x Cinchkupplung" (Stückpreis 0,23 + MWSt?) zu bestellen. Damit kann ich, so hoffe ich, zwei Lampen direkt an den Akku anschließen, ohne großartig selber eine Lösung zu löten. Derzeit habe ich dieses zwar getan, aber im harten Bikeeinsatz habe ich bedenken, ob meine Lötstellen halten. Hat jemand interesse an dem Teil, oder braucht jemand sonst noch was von reichelt? Bei Bedarf bitte bis heute Abend (18 Uhr) eine Maiil an mich, oder hier im Forum posten.
Hier der Link zu dem Teil http://www.reichelt.de/?SID=28N1b2dn8AAAIAAAjvLoA6e1530921c63aa66df55814c6c48f104;ACTION=3;LA=4;GROUP=ID3;GROUPID=3613;ARTICLE=30487;START=0;SORT=artnr;OFFSET=16

Eine andere Lösung könnte so aussehen: http://www.reichelt.de/?SID=28N1b2dn8AAAIAAAjvLoA6e1530921c63aa66df55814c6c48f104;ACTION=3;LA=4;GROUP=ID2;GROUPID=3612;ARTICLE=30566;START=0;SORT=artnr;OFFSET=16. Das Kabel ist jedoch nur 1,5 m lang und damit als Helmkabel nicht zu gebrauchen. OK, für Cristina und Manni müsste es passen


----------



## ahara (26. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist jedoch nur 1,5 m lang und damit als Helmkabel nicht zu gebrauchen. OK, für Cristina und Manni müsste es passen


 *rofl*


----------



## gnss (26. November 2006)

Hab vorhin ein Ladegerät bei Anja abgegeben, funktioniert es?


----------



## GFreude (26. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Hab vorhin ein Ladegerät bei Anja abgegeben, funktioniert es?



Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert. Hast du Bedenken?


----------



## gnss (26. November 2006)

Eigentlich nicht, bei mir ging es. Du bekommst gleich noch eine PN zum Thema Lampengehäuse.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist jedoch nur 1,5 m lang und damit als Helmkabel nicht zu gebrauchen. OK, für Cristina und Manni müsste es passen



*PASS MA AUF MEIN FREUND, NICH SO VORLAUT! SONST ZEIG ICH JEDEM DIE SOLLBRUCHSTELLE AN DEINEM KOMISCHEN FAHRRAD!* 

Der Helmhalter sieht echt gut aus. Jetzt muss ich mir doch noch ein *Haargeldosenlampengehäuse *basteln. Martin, haben wir noch Material?

Mittwoch bin ich auch dabei.

Martin-PM!

So long,
Manni
(Wahre Größe muss nicht lang sein...))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (26. November 2006)

Mit Material sieht es knapp aus, aber Günther wollte sowieso noch bei Reichelt bestellen. Ist die Bestellung schon raus? Da könnte man noch ein paar von den 33 Cent Lampensockeln beilegen, Cinchbuchsen habe ich noch da. Und wie hast du die Skier auf dem Auto befestigt?


----------



## GFreude (26. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Mit Material sieht es knapp aus, aber Günther wollte sowieso noch bei Reichelt bestellen. Ist die Bestellung schon raus? Da könnte man noch ein paar von den 33 Cent Lampensockeln beilegen, Cinchbuchsen habe ich noch da. Und wie hast du die Skier auf dem Auto befestigt?



Hi,

die Bestellung ist noch nicht raus! das Antwortzeitverhalten bei Reichelt ist zur Zeit unter aller Sau! Aber zum Glück! Was brauchen wir denn noch und gibt es bei reichelt auch die passende Cinchbuchse für die Bohrung?

1. Lampensockel; wie viel?

Bin ich mit den Skiern gemeint (-> dann nichts verstehen) oder Manni?


----------



## Manni1599 (26. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Bestellung ist noch nicht raus! das Antwortzeitverhalten bei Reichelt ist zur Zeit unter aller Sau! Aber zum Glück! Was brauchen wir denn noch und gibt es bei reichelt auch die passende Cinchbuchse für die Bohrung?
> 
> ...



Bestell doch mal 2 Sockel für mich mit.

Nein hab die Skier bei meinen Eltern gelassen, Cristina sagt, auf der der Hütte gibt es genug Skier.....


----------



## GFreude (26. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mittwoch bin ich auch dabei.
> So long,
> Manni
> (Wahre Größe muss nicht lang sein...))



"(Wahre Größe muss nicht lang sein...) Nööö; bei 1,5 m wirklich nicht 

Wenn du magst, komm die Tage vorbei und hol dir den Lampenhalter für den Helm raus!

Was ist eigentlich am Mittwoch. Könntet ihr ggf. den Nichtwissenden anweihen?


----------



## gnss (26. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Bestellung ist noch nicht raus! das Antwortzeitverhalten bei Reichelt ist zur Zeit unter aller Sau! Aber zum Glück! Was brauchen wir denn noch und gibt es bei reichelt auch die passende Cinchbuchse für die Bohrung?
> 
> ...



manni

buchse: CBGIS SW
sockel: HAL-SOCKEL GX5,3 für mich bitte drei stück



GFreude schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich am Mittwoch. Könntet ihr ggf. den Nichtwissenden anweihen?



nightride

kannst du mit der bestellung vielleicht noch bis morgen abend warten?



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nein hab die Skier bei meinen Eltern gelassen, Cristina sagt, auf der der Hütte gibt es genug Skier.....


Wenn das Wetter so bleibt sind die sowieso unnütz.


----------



## GFreude (26. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> manni
> 
> buchse: CBGIS SW
> sockel: editier ich gleich rein, für mich bitte drei stück
> ...



*Ja,* dann die Bestellliste bitte bis morgen Abend!


----------



## gnss (26. November 2006)

heute bestellen scheitert sowieso am reichelt-server.


----------



## Cristina (26. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist jedoch nur 1,5 m lang und damit als Helmkabel nicht zu gebrauchen. OK, für Cristina und Manni müsste es passen



Kaum ist man nicht da, schon kommt das Messer von hinten...
Keine Sorge hat mich nicht erwischt, war schneller


----------



## John Rico (27. November 2006)

Gibt es ne vernünftige Lösung, um Helm- und Lenkerlampe mit einem Akku zu benutzen?
Da ist man dann ja ziemlich am Bike festgebunden, oder?

Zum Thema bestellen:
Ich hätte dann auch gerne noch einen Sockel.
Wenn's geht so einen kleinen runden, wie er jetzt in meiner Lampe ist.
Oder wo hattest du den her, Martin?
Außerdem würde mich ne blaue LED und ne passende Einbaubuchse für eine Tachobeleuchtung reizen, wenn das nicht zu teuer ist.
Sowas, was die auch auf der Luxilus-Seite verbaut haben.
Hab aber keine Ahnung was ich da brauche, vielleicht kannst du (Martin) mir auch da weiterhelfen?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (27. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Gibt es ne vernünftige Lösung, um Helm- und Lenkerlampe mit einem Akku zu benutzen?


weiter oben ist ein link zu einem verzweigten kabel von reichelt.


> Da ist man dann ja ziemlich am Bike festgebunden, oder?


man darf halt nicht hinfallen.


> Zum Thema bestellen:
> Ich hätte dann auch gerne noch einen Sockel.
> Wenn's geht so einen kleinen runden, wie er jetzt in meiner Lampe ist.
> Oder wo hattest du den her, Martin?


Runde Sockel gibt es nur bei Obi im Doppelpack und die kosten deutlich mehr als 33 Cent.


> Außerdem würde mich ne blaue LED und ne passende Einbaubuchse für eine Tachobeleuchtung reizen, wenn das nicht zu teuer ist.
> Sowas, was die auch auf der Luxilus-Seite verbaut haben.
> Hab aber keine Ahnung was ich da brauche, vielleicht kannst du (Martin) mir auch da weiterhelfen?



Wie auf Nightbiken:
LED: LED 5-3500 BL
Einbaufassung: EBF I-5
Vorwiderstand: 1/4W 360K
je 1 Stück, wobei ich mich frage wie der auf 360 Kiloohm kommt, das sollten eher 680 Ohm sein. 
Also Vorwiederstand 1/4W 680 statt dem auf Nightbiken genannten.
Und es wird ziemlich schwer ein Loch in dein Gehäuse zu bohren, das ist doch ein wenig dicker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (27. November 2006)

hier nochmal meine bestellung:
3xHAL-SOCKEL GX5,3
4xLED 3-3500 RT
4xLED 5-4500 RT


----------



## Cristina (27. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Ja,* dann die Bestellliste bitte bis morgen Abend!



Von mir kommt auch noch was dazu, wie war das, bis Heute abend 

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (27. November 2006)

@Beppo


Stemmel schrieb:


> *17.12.2006, 10.00 Uhr, 12 Personen, Nichtraucherbereich
> 
> Ich habe jetzt einen Tisch im Lavastein, Serrahnstr. 3-5, Bergedorf reserviert.*
> Nun gibt es kein Zurück mehr.



@Christina und ahara
kommenden Donnerstag klappt das doch nicht mit unserer gemeinsamen Mittagspause  Wie sieht es bei Euch mit dem 07.12. aus? 

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (27. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> hier nochmal meine bestellung:
> 3xHAL-SOCKEL GX5,3
> 4xLED 3-3500 RT
> 4xLED 5-4500 RT



Ist das jetzt die Bestellung inkl. der Sven-Bestellung und hast du den Eintrag zu der LED 5-4500 RT gesehen? Dort steht nämlich folgender Hinweis_:*Achtung! Nicht direkt in den Strahl blicken! Gefahr von Netzhautverbrennung!_

*Braucht man eigentlich keine Widerstände um die LED einzubauen?*

Ich habe übrigens das Gehäuse, welches ich am Lenker einsetze am hinteren Ende (Seite zum Tacho) angebohrt und dann mit einem Stück Klarsichtfolie abgeklebt. So habe ich auch eine minimale Tachobeleuchtung, denn die Lampen strahlen auch nach innen ab!

Das Ladegerät funktioniert übrigens.
Hast du inzwischen schon mehrere Bestellungen für die Gehäuse erhalten? Wenn ja, stocke meine Bestellung doch noch auf. 1 x inkl. Alles und 1 x Lampengehäuse inkl. Spacer. 

Ich bin denn jetzt bei folgender Bestellung:
5xHAL-SOCKEL GX5,3 (3 Martin, 2 Manni)
4xLED 3-3500 RT
4xLED 5-4500 RT
2xCBGIS SW (Günther -> für Einbau in Lampengehäuse aus dem Forum)

... und noch ein bisschen Schickedöns für mich ...


----------



## gnss (27. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die Bestellung inkl. der Sven-Bestellung


ohne Sven-Bestellung



> und hast du den Eintrag zu der LED 5-4500 RT gesehen? Dort steht nämlich folgender Hinweis_:*Achtung! Nicht direkt in den Strahl blicken! Gefahr von Netzhautverbrennung!_


Die sind für mein Rücklicht. 



> *Braucht man eigentlich keine Widerstände um die LED einzubauen?*


Wenn du eine Tachobeleuchtung haben möchtest, dann ja.




> Das Ladegerät funktioniert übrigens.
> Hast du inzwischen schon mehrere Bestellungen für die Gehäuse erhalten? Wenn ja, stocke meine Bestellung doch noch auf. 1 x inkl. Alles und 1 x Lampengehäuse inkl. Spacer.


Noch nicht, aber ich schicke jetzt eine Mail an den Gehäuseverkäufer.


----------



## Cristina (27. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> @Beppo
> 
> 
> @Christina und ahara
> ...



Bin nich in HH
Cristina ohne "h"


----------



## GFreude (27. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Ja,* dann die Bestellliste bitte bis morgen Abend!



*Abgabeschluss ist 19 Uhr!!!*


----------



## Cristina (27. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Abgabeschluss ist 19 Uhr!!!*



Die Schriftgröße gefällt mir, dann brauche ich meine Brille nicht mehr


----------



## gnss (27. November 2006)

Als ob du die benutzen würdest. 

Bestell doch bitte noch eine von diesen Cinchbuchsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (27. November 2006)

Bevor die Zeit abläuft, auch noch mal meine Bestellung:
2x LED 5-3500 BL
1x LED 5-2200 BL
1x LB 543C
2x IBF I-5
2x 1/4W 680K
1x NTA 104
1x AK 319
(müßten 4,18  bei rauskommen)

Außerdem bräuchte ich noch so 2-3 Sicherungen, falls Martin keine mehr hat.
Und ein Cinchstecker und Cinchbuchse wäre noch schön.
Hoffe du weißt die Art.Nrn., hab sie nicht gefunden.

Kann dir das Geld am Freitag geben, wenn das OK ist.


----------



## GFreude (27. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Bevor die Zeit abläuft, auch noch mal meine Bestellung:
> 2x LED 5-3500 BL
> 1x LED 5-2200 BL
> 1x LB 543C
> ...



Meinst du den goldenen stecker CSGM 6 RT und die Buchse  CBGP SW, die Martin auch schon verbaut hat?

Geld eilt nicht so, wenn du jemanden aus unserer Gegend triffst, gibt du ihm enfach das Geld!
Der Server von Reichelt schwächelt mal wieder extrem!!!


----------



## GFreude (27. November 2006)

*Suchmeldung - most wanted*

Um 19:45 Uhr wurden zwei Biker mit verdammt hellen Licht am Bike im Ahornweg gesichtet. Der eine hatte die Lampe am Lenker (so'n kurzer Fahrer )und der andere trug eine Helmlampe.

Na, wenn da nicht mal jemand den ärztlichen Rat mißachtet hat!


----------



## John Rico (27. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Meinst du den goldenen stecker CSGM 6 RT und die Buchse  CBGP SW, die Martin auch schon verbaut hat?
> 
> Geld eilt nicht so, wenn du jemanden aus unserer Gegend triffst, gibt du ihm enfach das Geld!
> Der Server von Reichelt schwächelt mal wieder extrem!!!



Das Problem mit der Reichelt Seite hatte ich auch schon  
Genau die, die wir schon verbaut haben meinte ich.
Und halt die 2 Sicherungen, oder bekomme ich die woanders?


----------



## GFreude (27. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Reichelt Seite hatte ich auch schon
> Genau die, die wir schon verbaut haben meinte ich.
> Und halt die 2 Sicherungen, oder bekomme ich die woanders?



Sicherungen bekommst du eigentlich in jedem Elektronikladen. Ich bestelle aber sowieso einen Satz mit und kann dir gerne 2-3 abgeben.
Ich bestelle dir mal 2x EBF I-5 und nicht wie angegeben IBF I-5. Ich denke das ist OK!


----------



## Beppo (27. November 2006)

Danke Daggi. 
Ich habe mir den Termin notiert und falls noch ein kleiner Platz frei ist und ich darf, dann würde ich sehr gern mitkommen.

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (27. November 2006)

So Leute nach 2 Stunden und viel viel viel Geduld habe ich es fertig gebracht die Bestellung rauszuschicken.

Nach mehreren Abbrüchen und Fehlermeldungen, hoffe ich das alles klar gegangen ist. 
Cristina ich konnte deine Bestellung wegen falscher Bestellnummern nicht mehr berücksichtigen. Falls du Sachen bestellen wolltest, welche ggf. Martin, Sven oder Manni bestellt haben, hast du evtl Glück gehabt, da ich teilweise 1 bis 2 Teile mehr bestellt habe (außer Martins rote LED).

Ich melde mich, sobald die Sachen da sind!


----------



## gnss (27. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Na, wenn da nicht mal jemand den ärztlichen Rat mißachtet hat!


Ich darf radfahren, ob damit 40 km am Stück gemeint sind habe ich lieber nicht gefragt.


----------



## Stemmel (28. November 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Danke Daggi.
> Ich habe mir den Termin notiert und falls noch ein kleiner Platz frei ist und ich darf, dann würde ich sehr gern mitkommen.
> 
> Gruß, Beppo



Aber gerne doch! Du hast den vorletzten Platz erwischt! Ansonsten müssten wir anbauen... 

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (28. November 2006)

Moin!

Habe für *Heute Abend* einen Nightride Termin ins LMB gestellt. Soll eine wirklich ruhige Runde werden, Martin und ich sind noch nicht ganz fit.... 

Gestern sind wir schon mal 2 Stunden gefahren, Wege sind teilweise noch voll in Ordnung und gut fahrbar. 

Bis heut' Abend,

Manni

P.S. Günni, wenn Du Dich irgendwann vielleicht mal aufraffen kannst und mitkommst, macht dich der "Kurze" gern mal "Lang"....


----------



## GFreude (28. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.S. Günni, wenn Du Dich irgendwann vielleicht mal aufraffen kannst und mitkommst, macht dich der "Kurze" gern mal "Lang"....



Der Günni raft sich öfters auf; mein Voitl ist halt noch ein bisschen scheu ! In der Regel, sind mir aber die abendlichen Termine zu früh! Obwohl 18 Uhr jetzt doch wieder ganz OK ist. 
Ich fahre heute jedoch schon eher als ihr. Will mal wieder ne Runde bei Tageslicht fahren und habe heute schon ab Mittag frei!

Nächstesmal bin ich aber höchstwahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## Catsoft (28. November 2006)

Ich dreh wohl um die Zeit mit dem Crosser auf dem Truppenübungsplatz meine (stumpfsinnigen) Grundlagenrunden...


----------



## Manni1599 (28. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Nächstesmal bin ich aber höchstwahrscheinlich dabei.



Gut. Morgen Abend, gleiche Zeit? 

@catsoft: Chris' Meisterwerk schon da?


----------



## John Rico (28. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch! Du hast den vorletzten Platz erwischt! Ansonsten müssten wir anbauen...
> 
> Daggi



Ist das Ganze eig. mit Anhang?
Dann hätte ich noch jemanden für den letzten Platz ...


----------



## Manni1599 (28. November 2006)

Hi Sven,
natürlich mit Anhang, der muss ja oft genug auf die Biker verzichten....


----------



## Stemmel (28. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ist das Ganze eig. mit Anhang?
> Dann hätte ich noch jemanden für den letzten Platz ...



Somit sind wir dann zu zwölft! Super!  Wer jetzt noch mit möchte: Bitte melden, damit ich noch mehr Plätze reservieren kann! 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (28. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ist das Ganze eig. mit Anhang?
> Dann hätte ich noch jemanden für den letzten Platz ...



Natürlich MIT. Anhang ist immer gern gesehen. Dann wäre der letzte Platz also weg?!

Ups...hat sich wohl alles überschnitten


----------



## Catsoft (28. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @catsoft: Chris' Meisterwerk schon da?




Soll gestern in UK raus sein. Sein Meisterwerk? Mir reicht schon seine "normale" Arbeitsgüte  Hoffe doch eher das dies sein Meisterwerk ist


----------



## GFreude (28. November 2006)

So, ich bin zurück von meiner Tour. Musste die letzte halbe Stunde nun aber doch mit Licht fahren.  Im Wald ist es schon ganz gut weggetrocknet, der X-Trail ist aber immer noch schwierig zu fahren, da die unteren Laubschichten immernoch feucht sind und die Baumwurzeln ihr übriges dazu tun.

Falls jemand für heute noch Licht braucht, kurz vorbei kommen!



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Gut. Morgen Abend, gleiche Zeit?



Das klingt ja jetzt blöde, aber morgen Abend muss ich die Anni von einer Weihnachtsfeier abholen! Und da die Mädels nicht ganz so lange feiern, könnte das terminlich sehr eng werden.  Vielleicht dreh ich vorher schon ne kleine Runde und noch ne halbe Runde mit euch. Mal sehn.


----------



## Beppo (28. November 2006)

Moin Escheburg,

gibt es Interesse am kommenden Sonntag die CTF in Oeversee zu bestreiten?

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## gnss (28. November 2006)

So weit ich weiß will bzw. kann da niemand. Fährst du trotzdem, hast du noch einen Platz frei, wann muß man da los, warst du schonmal da und vor allem wie wird das Wetter am Sonntag?


----------



## GFreude (29. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Gut. Morgen Abend, gleiche Zeit?



Was geht denn nun am heutigen Abend?


----------



## gnss (29. November 2006)

Start zwischen 18:15 und 18:30, der genaue Zeitpunkt kann ab 18 Uhr bei mir unter 0178 148 84 sieben zwei erfragt werden.


----------



## ahara (29. November 2006)

hätte jemand evtl. ein Licht für mich?
Und wohin soll die Fahrt gehen?
Langsam und leicht ist angesagt, bleibt es dabei?
Wäre schließlich mein erster Nightride...


----------



## gnss (29. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> hätte jemand evtl. ein Licht für mich?


bekommst du von manni


> Und wohin soll die Fahrt gehen?


ist doch egal, es ist sowieso dunkel.


> Langsam und leicht ist angesagt, bleibt es dabei?


ja


> Wäre schließlich mein erster Nightride...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (29. November 2006)

Das war verdammt hell.


----------



## ahara (29. November 2006)

Hat jemand Lust Morgen die Runde von Heute zu wiederholen? So gegen 19 Uhr?


----------



## GFreude (30. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust Morgen die Runde von Heute zu wiederholen? So gegen 19 Uhr?



Na, da hat jemand aber Blut geleckt Mir wird das zeitlich heute Abend zu knapp und eigentlich ist das auch mein bikefreier Tag. Heute ist gemütlich Abendessen dran und danach noch in die Mucki-Bude (Keller) 

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Die "Anderen" sind ja alle bei der SfdW  :kotz: in Harburg. Könnte morgen auch schon eher (ab 15 Uhr).


----------



## gnss (30. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust Morgen die Runde von Heute zu wiederholen?



Eigentlich schon, aber wir müssen erstmal deine Gabel umbauen.



GFreude schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Die "Anderen" sind ja alle bei der SfdW  :kotz: in Harburg. Könnte morgen auch schon eher (ab 15 Uhr).



15:00 Escheburg, 16:00 KKW, 17:00 Escheburg.  Aber ich bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## GFreude (30. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> 15:00 Escheburg, 16:00 KKW, 17:00 Escheburg.  Aber ich bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher.



Ich mir jetzt auch nicht mehr!!!


----------



## ahara (30. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Na, da hat jemand aber Blut geleckt Mir wird das zeitlich heute Abend zu knapp und eigentlich ist das auch mein bikefreier Tag. Heute ist gemütlich Abendessen dran und danach noch in die Mucki-Bude (Keller)
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Die "Anderen" sind ja alle bei der SfdW  :kotz: in Harburg. Könnte morgen auch schon eher (ab 15 Uhr).




Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Muss lange arbeiten. Und abends ist mal wieder Kultur angesagt. Sa. geht leider auch gar nichts bei mir  

Evtl. Sonntag nachmittag??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (30. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Muss lange arbeiten. Und abends ist mal wieder Kultur angesagt. Sa. geht leider auch gar nichts bei mir
> Evtl. Sonntag nachmittag??



Mal schaun wie das Wetter ist!


----------



## GFreude (30. November 2006)

Ich erwarte morgen Nachmittag eigentlich die Sendung von Reichelt.
Falls einer der Besteller auch Teilnehmer am SfdW ist, wäre es nett, wenn ihr vor eurer Abfahrt (gegen Abend) kurz reinschaun könntet und ein paar Sachen für Martin und Sven mitnehmen könntet.

Bis dann


----------



## Cristina (30. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ich erwarte morgen Nachmittag eigentlich die Sendung von Reichelt.
> Falls einer der Besteller auch Teilnehmer am SfdW ist, wäre es nett, wenn ihr vor eurer Abfahrt (gegen Abend) kurz reinschaun könntet und ein paar Sachen für Martin und Sven mitnehmen könntet.
> 
> Bis dann



Würde ich gerne, werde aber direkt vom Schreibtisch ins Bolero fallen 
Cristina


----------



## gnss (30. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ich erwarte morgen Nachmittag eigentlich die Sendung von Reichelt.
> Falls einer der Besteller auch Teilnehmer am SfdW ist, wäre es nett, wenn ihr vor eurer Abfahrt (gegen Abend) kurz reinschaun könntet und ein paar Sachen für Martin und Sven mitnehmen könntet.
> 
> Bis dann



Ich dachte wir fahren morgen zusammen?


----------



## John Rico (30. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ich erwarte morgen Nachmittag eigentlich die Sendung von Reichelt.
> Falls einer der Besteller auch Teilnehmer am SfdW ist, wäre es nett, wenn ihr vor eurer Abfahrt (gegen Abend) kurz reinschaun könntet und ein paar Sachen für Martin und Sven mitnehmen könntet.
> 
> Bis dann



Warum kommst du nicht einfach auch zum SfdW und bringst die Sachen persönlich vorbei?  

Dann sag am besten auch gleich bescheid, was du nun bekommst.
Dann kann ich das Geld gleich mitgeben. Oder ich überweise es dir.


----------



## Stemmel (1. Dezember 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ich erwarte morgen Nachmittag eigentlich die Sendung von Reichelt.
> Falls einer der Besteller auch Teilnehmer am SfdW ist, wäre es nett, wenn ihr vor eurer Abfahrt (gegen Abend) kurz reinschaun könntet und ein paar Sachen für Martin und Sven mitnehmen könntet.
> 
> Bis dann



Ist das viel und schwer? Ich fahre nämlich mit Bus und Bahn nach Harburg... Ansonsten könnte ich es rausholen. 

Warum kommst Du eigentlich nicht mit? 

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (1. Dezember 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ist das viel und schwer? Ich fahre nämlich mit Bus und Bahn nach Harburg... Ansonsten könnte ich es rausholen.
> 
> Warum kommst Du eigentlich nicht mit?
> 
> Daggi



Hi Daggi,

es ist nicht viel, wenn überhaupt max 200 Gramm.

Ich bin nicht für den Weltfrieden; also warum sollte ich dafür Saufen? 

Nee, mal ehrlich, Anja ist auf 'ner Weihnachtsfeier und eigentlich sollte ich sie heute Abend/morgen früh abholen. Das hat sich inzwischen aber erledigt, da sie von einer Kollegin gebracht wird. Ich genieße somit den ruhigen Abend, geh vorher evtl. noch 'ne Runde biken und genieße den Freitagabend


----------



## GFreude (1. Dezember 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir fahren morgen zusammen?



Und ich dachte du bist dir noch nicht ganz sicher! Gucks du hier:



			
				gnss schrieb:
			
		

> 15:00 Escheburg, 16:00 KKW, 17:00 Escheburg.  *Aber ich bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher*.



Sehr sportlicher Zeitplan! Ich erinnere mich noch allzu gut an unsere letzte "durch das Gelände hetzende" Runde . Die ist mit gar nicht so gut bekommen.

Wenn es trocken bleibt, bin ich aber dabei! 15 Uhr bei mir?


----------



## Stemmel (1. Dezember 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hi Daggi,
> 
> es ist nicht viel, wenn überhaupt max 200 Gramm.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Stemmel (1. Dezember 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hi Daggi,
> 
> es ist nicht viel, wenn überhaupt max 200 Gramm.



Na, das werde ich wohl gerade noch schaffen... Kann ja einen Rucksack mitnehmen  

Gut, dann komme ich so kurz nach 18 Uhr bei Dir vorbei. Falls Du zum biken gehst, kannst Du die Sachen ja hinter Mannis Motorrad deponieren. Dann aber bitte kurz Bescheid sagen. Danke! 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (1. Dezember 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hi Daggi,
> 
> es ist nicht viel, wenn überhaupt max 200 Gramm.



Na, das werde ich wohl gerade noch schaffen... Kann ja einen Rucksack mitnehmen  

Gut, dann komme ich so kurz nach 18 Uhr bei Dir vorbei. Falls Du zum biken gehst, kannst Du die Sachen ja hinter Mannis Motorrad deponieren. Dann aber bitte kurz Bescheid sagen. Danke! 

Daggi


----------



## gnss (1. Dezember 2006)

Dreifach hält besser. 



GFreude schrieb:


> Wenn es trocken bleibt, bin ich aber dabei! 15 Uhr bei mir?



alles klar.  der zeitplan muß nicht so durchgezogen werden, ich will nur um 17:30 wieder daheim sein.


----------



## GFreude (1. Dezember 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Dreifach hält besser.
> alles klar.  der zeitplan muß nicht so durchgezogen werden, ich will nur um 17:30 wieder daheim sein.



OK; lockere Runde -> um 15 Uhr bei mir!

@Daggi: Bis jetzt war die Post noch nicht da. Ich poste hier, wenn das Paket angekommen ist. Bin aber um 18 Uhr zuhause.


----------



## GFreude (1. Dezember 2006)

@Daggi: Ich habe Martin die Sachen für Sven mitgegeben. Du bist also entlastet 

Viel Spaß heute Abend und liebe Grüße an Alle


----------



## Stemmel (1. Dezember 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> @Daggi: Ich habe Martin die Sachen für Sven mitgegeben. Du bist also entlastet
> 
> Viel Spaß heute Abend und liebe Grüße an Alle



wie der Hamburger so sagt: OLLN'S KLOR.  

Dir auch einen gemütlichen Sofa-Abend (obwohl ich nach wie vor finde, dass man auch einen anderen Grund zum trinken haben kann als nur den Weltfrieden). 

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (4. Dezember 2006)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

ich habe mir an die Lampe 'ne Tachobeleuchtung per LED angelötet. Die ultrahelle blaue LED ist ganz schön hell. Ich habe diese vorerst mit einem alten Kabelknickschutz (gelb; kann man leider nicht erkennen) im direkten Blickfeld abgedunkelt. Der Praxistest steht jedoch noch aus!

Guckst du hier. Ich hoffe, man kann einigermaßen was erkennen.


----------



## gnss (4. Dezember 2006)

Wenn sie dir zu hell ist kannst du einen größeren Widerstand nehmen.


----------



## gnss (4. Dezember 2006)

Guckt die LED-Fassung so weit zur Seite raus? Eventuell wäre eine schwarze Kunststoffassung mit so einer Schnappbefestigung besser geeignet.


----------



## GFreude (5. Dezember 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Guckt die LED-Fassung so weit zur Seite raus? Eventuell wäre eine schwarze Kunststoffassung mit so einer Schnappbefestigung besser geeignet.



Ja, sie guckt aus der Einbaufassung ca 7 mm raus. Ich denke, die Helligkeit werde ich beim Nightbiken brauchen; jedoch nicht direkt ins Auge. Deshalb habe ich sie vorerst ein bisschen abgeschottet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (5. Dezember 2006)

Habe für heute Abend mal einen Nightride eingetragen. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter einigermaßen, sonst fällt die Sache ins "Wasser".

Manni


----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2006)

Heute ohne mich.


----------



## GFreude (5. Dezember 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute ohne mich.



OOOOOOHHHHHHHH Gott.
Das gibst doch gar nicht. Das gab es noch nie. Ein Alptraum ..

Bist du krank??? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
  Ich hoffe, nicht!


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Dezember 2006)

Moin!
Mag jemand heute am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend eine Runde fahren?
*Spätestens um 20.00 Uhr will ich wieder zurück sein.*

Start 17.00 Uhr in Escheburg, ich poste mal im LMB.

So denn,
Manni


----------



## gnss (6. Dezember 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> OOOOOOHHHHHHHH Gott.
> Das gibst doch gar nicht. Das gab es noch nie. Ein Alptraum ..
> 
> Bist du krank??? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
> Ich hoffe, nicht!



Das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht gefahren bin. 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mag jemand heute am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend eine Runde fahren?
> *Spätestens um 20.00 Uhr will ich wieder zurück sein.*


Und ich will spätestens um 19:00 wieder zurück sein, wenn wir richtung Boberg fahren würde ich mich auf dem Rückweg ab Bergedorf ausklinken.


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Dezember 2006)

Das machen wir! Dann bin ich auch gegen 19.30 Uhr zu Hause, dann freut sich Daggi! (hoffe ich...)

Heute Abend gibts den WM-Film im Fernsehen, den wollen wir unbedingt sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (6. Dezember 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Heute Abend gibts den WM-Film im Fernsehen, den wollen wir unbedingt sehen.



Der kam doch erst im Oktober in die Kinos? Und er läuft da immer noch.


----------



## Stemmel (6. Dezember 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das machen wir! Dann bin ich auch gegen 19.30 Uhr zu Hause, dann freut sich Daggi! (hoffe ich...)
> 
> Heute Abend gibts den WM-Film im Fernsehen, den wollen wir unbedingt sehen.



Klar freue ich mich!  Allerdings wartet auch noch ein "Aufgabenzettel" zu Hause...  

ICH möchte den Film unbedingt sehen, wenn ich ihn denn schon nicht im Kino gesehen habe. 

Daggi


----------



## biker_tom (7. Dezember 2006)

@Daggi

Hast du inzwischen ein neues Handy? Wenn Ja, welches? Monika darf ja jetzt auch und grübelt noch welches sie nehmen wird.

@ Martin

Am Montag ist die Cubelight bei dem Fahrradhändler hier in Wentorf eingetroffen und habe sie gestern abgeholt. wird die etwas heller, wenn ich stärkre Accus als  2100mAh rein mache? Irgendwie kommt mir die starke Lampe nicht heller vor als die normale.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (7. Dezember 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:


> @Daggi
> 
> Hast du inzwischen ein neues Handy? Wenn Ja, welches? Monika darf ja jetzt auch und grübelt noch welches sie nehmen wird.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas, 
ja, mittlerweile habe ich ein neues Handy. Samsung SGH-D900. Ich kann damit schon telefonieren, SMSen. Alles andere sind für mich noch 'böhmische Dörfer', da will/muss Martin mir noch mal helfen und zeigen. 
Ich war mit meinem letzten Samsung sehr zufrieden und hoffe, dass es auch bei diesem Telefon so ist. 

Liebe Grüße auch an Monika, 

Daggi


----------



## gnss (7. Dezember 2006)

Von stärkeren Akkus wird die Lampe nicht heller, sie hält nur länger. Ich finde die Lampe mit der stärkeren Birne schon heller, allerdings ist das Licht ein wenig anders fokussiert, weil der Glühfaden nicht an der gleichen Stelle zu sein scheint wie bei der Originalbirne.


----------



## Beppo (9. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,
ich unterbreche hier mal kurz den " ...ich bau´ mir ´ne Lampe..."  Fred
um zu fragen, ob jemand Zeit und Lust hat Morgen am Sonnentag einen
*morningride* in Richtung Lauenburg zu unternehmen?
Es soll 8.00 Uhr losgehen ( Sporthalle Eschebursch ) und max 12.00 Uhr werden wir wieder zurück sein / müssen... Mit frischen Brötchen, natürlich...

Na, wie siehts aus. Zu einer Uhrzeit wo viele nach Hause kommen und vor allem, die Hunde noch schlafen.

Sodenn, bis dann. Gruß, Beppo


----------



## GFreude (9. Dezember 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ... ob jemand Zeit und Lust hat Morgen am Sonnentag einen
> *morningride* in Richtung Lauenburg zu unternehmen?
> Es soll 8.00 Uhr losgehen ( Sporthalle Eschebursch ) und max 12.00 Uhr werden wir wieder zurück sein / müssen... Mit frischen Brötchen, natürlich...
> Sodenn, bis dann. Gruß, Beppo



Hi Beppo,

ich glaube die sind alle im Harz (Kekse backen oder so ...).

Ich kann morgen leider auch nicht! Bis die Tage


----------



## Beppo (10. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,
danke für den Hinweis. Dann kann ich direkt ab Haustür losdüsen. Falls denn doch jemand mitkommen möchte, bitte hier kurz bescheid sagen... 
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Beppo (10. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,
sehr früh, sehr kalt aber absolut fantastisch. 
Bei ähnlicher Wetterlage, gern immer wieder.
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Cristina (10. Dezember 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> sehr früh, sehr kalt aber absolut fantastisch.
> Bei ähnlicher Wetterlage, gern immer wieder.
> Gruß, Beppo




Fantastisch sind die Fotos....
Gutes Auge 

Gruß Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (11. Dezember 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Fantastisch sind die Fotos....
> Gutes Auge
> 
> Gruß Cristina



Ja, klasse Fotos. Hier war das Wetter anscheinend besser als im Harz...  

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (11. Dezember 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ja, klasse Fotos. Hier war das Wetter anscheinend besser als im Harz...
> Daggi



Hier war das Wetter superklasse!!!  Kein Tropfen Regen, Sonne und angenehm kühl. Ich hatte den ganzen Wald (Richtung Aumühle, Bergedorf - Reinbek) fast für mich alleine. Außer die paar Fußgänger.


----------



## gnss (11. Dezember 2006)

Im Harz hat es kurz geschneit, auch wenn die meisten Schnarchnasen nichts davon mitbekommen haben. 
Klasse Fotos Karsten. 

Heute ist die Luftfeuchtigkeit irgendwie so hoch.


----------



## Beppo (11. Dezember 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Gutes Auge Gruß Cristina


Ja stimmt. Danke. Blaumänner 
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Cristina (11. Dezember 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Ja stimmt. Danke. Blaumänner
> Gruß, Beppo



Wieso Blaumänner


----------



## Beppo (11. Dezember 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Blaumänner



"...schau mir in die Augen, Kleines..." taken from Casablanca / H.Bogart & I.Bergmann )


----------



## ahara (11. Dezember 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Im Harz hat es kurz geschneit, auch wenn die meisten *Schnarchnasen *nichts davon mitbekommen haben.



*Schnarch*nasen


----------



## Stemmel (12. Dezember 2006)

Erinnerung an unseren *Weihnachtsbrunch * am 17.12.2006  

Angemeldet haben sich: 

hoedsch
John Rico und Anhang
Cristina und Simon
gnss
ahara
GFreude und Anja 
Beppo
Manni1599
Stemmel

Habe ich jemanden vergessen, möchte doch noch jemand mit?  Dann bitte schnell melden, damit ich noch mehr Plätze reservieren kann. 

Hinterher ist angedacht, noch auf den Weihnachtsmarkt  nach Hamburg zu fahren und evt. auch noch Schlittschuhlaufen in den Wallanlagen (wobei das für mich nach dem letzten Wochenende nicht mehr in Frage kommt  )

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

Wenn es heute Abend trocken sein sollte, möchte ich gern eine Runde fahren. Wer noch? Ich poste mal im LMB, Start so gegen 18.15 Uhr, damit auch die etwas späteren eine Chance haben. 

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (12. Dezember 2006)

Tja die Weihnachtsbrunch hätte ich auch gern mitgemacht, aber Sonntagmorgen kommt meine bessere Helfte nach 3 Monaten Auslandsaufenthalt zurück, da möchte ich doch gern zuhause sein! Aber Euch viel Spaß!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Cristina (13. Dezember 2006)

Für alle die das Erwachsen-werden verpaßt haben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3265613&postcount=29
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3265837&postcount=30


Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

Wollen wir am nächsten Dienstag am Weihnachts- Nightride in Harburg teilnehmen?

Ich hätte schon mal wieder Lust in den HaBe's zu fahren.
Meldet euch mal.

Heute werde ich, sofern es nicht zu sehr regnet, auch eine Runde fahren, 14.00 Uhr gehts los, ich muss gegen 17.00 Uhr wieder in Escheburg sein.
Treffunkt bei mir oder Mehrzweckhalle.

(Kaum schreibt man etwas, fängt es an zu regnen, zumindest hier in Hamburg...)


----------



## gnss (16. Dezember 2006)

Scehißwetter.  Dienstag soll es ausnahmsweise nicht regnen.


----------



## Beppo (16. Dezember 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Treffunkt bei mir oder Mehrzweckhalle?



Moin Moin,
14.00Uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle...

Schönwettergrüße aus Geesthacht, Beppo


----------



## Cristina (16. Dezember 2006)

Würde gerne... regnet aber....
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (16. Dezember 2006)

Bist du aus Zucker?


----------



## Cristina (16. Dezember 2006)

Na, denk mal scharf nach....


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Dezember 2006)

Ich schaffe es nicht pünktlich, bin noch im Hafen.....

14.30 uhr? Wenn nicht, nicht schlimm, sagt wohin, dann fahre ich nach.
Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Dezember 2006)

Sh*t, Beppo ist bestimmt schon unterwegs nach Escheburg....

Ich beeil mich


----------



## John Rico (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab leider schlechte Nachrichten, liege grad im Krankenhaus und kann daher morgen nicht mit zum brunchen.
Durfte nur heute nochmal zum Klamotten holen kurz nach Hause (daher kann ich auch schnell posten), muss aber gleich wieder los.
Es werden also zwei Plätze frei, hoffe das ist kein Problem, vielleicht findet ihr ja spontan noch Ersatz?

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und macht mal ein paar Fotos, dann kann ich's mir wenigstens hinterher mal angucken.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (16. Dezember 2006)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## GFreude (16. Dezember 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich hab leider schlechte Nachrichten, liege grad im Krankenhaus und kann daher morgen nicht mit zum brunchen.Gruß
> Sven



Gute Besserung auch von uns!

@all_Bruncher: Wann gehts denn morgen los? 10 Uhr? Hab's schon gefunden ...



Stemmel schrieb:


> 1. allen Escheburgern und Bergedorfern spart dies eine 3/4-Stunde Anfahrtzeit zum Brunchbeginn 10.00 Uhr. Wir werden aufgrund der Feier am Vorabend eh spät ins Bett gehen und da ist jede Minute Schlaf kostbar in unserem Alter.Daggi


----------



## gnss (16. Dezember 2006)

10


----------



## Beppo (17. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,
Sven, wat is´n  los, Alter  ?  Auf jeden Fall mal Gute Besserung ins Spital 
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Dezember 2006)

Escheburger Dienstags(Nightride)runde :

Morgen zur Abwechslung mal in den Habe's. Wetter soll ja gut werden!

Da schließe ich mich doch gerne mal Jan an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (18. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

wie war denn der Weihnachtsbrunch?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (18. Dezember 2006)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie war denn der Weihnachtsbrunch?
> 
> ...



Sehr nett. Nur leider hatten sie dort meine rechtzeitige Reservierung irgendwie nicht vermerkt, so dass unser Platz erst geschaffen werden musste und daher "mitten im Weg" war. Trotzdem haben wir es über zwei Stunden dort ausgehalten, so schlecht kann es also nicht geweisen sein. Hinterher waren wir noch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Hamwarde (sehr zu empfehlen). Alles in allem: Ein netter Tag! 

Daggi


----------



## Beppo (19. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,
ich fand´s  auch klasse. Das Treffen / Brunchen hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Sicher, wir haben nicht so gut gesessen, dafür konnten wir beobachten, wer wie oft, wieviel und was gegessen hat. Schlimmer wäre es wenn wir mitbekommen hätten wer wie oft, wieviel und was wieder weggebracht hätte 
Der Bummel   über den Hamwarder W-Markt gehörte perfekt dazu. 
Ein toller entspannter Sonnentag. Aber am nächsten Sonnentag gibt es dafür wieder Stress. Auf 2 Rädern. Mit Profil. Mit wenig Profil auf dünnen Rädern 

Sodenn, denn dann. Have a nice day. 
Beppo


----------



## Cristina (19. Dezember 2006)

Schöner Tag, noch schöner Nachmittag in Hamwarde und zu Letzt ein krönender Abschluß.
Hat Spaß gemacht immer wieder gerne 
Evtl. am 26.12. in Harburg ?

Cristina


----------



## biker_tom (22. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

wir wünschen allen einen frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein Gutes Neues Jahr



Thomas und Monika


----------



## GFreude (23. Dezember 2006)

Hi Manni,

ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich 14 Uhr schaffe. Muss vorher noch einkaufen und die Läden sind sicherlich tierisch voll. Wartet also nicht auf mich. Bin derzeit eh ein bisschen Angeschnupft und kann euer Tempo sowieso nicht halten.
Also wenn ich 14 Uhr schaffe bin ich am Treffpunkt, falls nicht fahrt los.


----------



## Stemmel (23. Dezember 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hi Manni,
> 
> ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich 14 Uhr schaffe. *Muss vorher noch einkaufen und die Läden sind sicherlich tierisch voll. *Wartet also nicht auf mich. Bin derzeit eh ein bisschen Angeschnupft und kann euer Tempo sowieso nicht halten.
> Also wenn ich 14 Uhr schaffe bin ich am Treffpunkt, falls nicht fahrt los.



Cristina und ich waren heute morgen um 8.00 Uhr los und da war es überhaupt noch nicht voll. Nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!  

*@all*
Frohe Weihnachten, geruhsame Tage, viele Geschenke die an das Bike passen wünscht Daggi


----------



## GFreude (23. Dezember 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Cristina und ich waren heute morgen um 8.00 Uhr los und da war es überhaupt noch nicht voll. Nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!



Ich war erst heute gegen 12 Uhr los und da war es auch nicht - mehr - voll. Und was noch viel wichtiger ist: *Ich konnte ausschlafen!!! Und ihr mal nicht.*  Das nennt man Mut zur Lücke und schaut man sich mal die morgendlichen Einkäufer genau an, so kann man mutmaßen, dass diese Mittags am Herd stehen. Also nicht einkaufen. Noch leerer ist es aber so gegen 17 bis 19 Uhr. Aber dann wollte ich eigentlich lieber nach dem Biken in der Badewanne liegen, lecker Abendessen und den Tag in Ruhe ausklingen lassen 
Bis gleich Manni!


----------



## Stemmel (23. Dezember 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ich war erst heute gegen 12 Uhr los und da war es auch nicht - mehr - voll. Und was noch viel wichtiger ist: *Ich konnte ausschlafen!!! Und ihr mal nicht.*  Das nennt man Mut zur Lücke und schaut man sich mal die morgendlichen Einkäufer genau an, so kann man mutmaßen, dass diese Mittags am Herd stehen. Also nicht einkaufen. Noch leerer ist es aber so gegen 17 bis 19 Uhr. Aber dann wollte ich eigentlich lieber nach dem Biken in der Badewanne liegen, lecker Abendessen und den Tag in Ruhe ausklingen lassen
> Bis gleich Manni!



In unserem Alter braucht man noch nicht sooo viel Schlaf.  Und kleine Hausfrauen, die am Herd stehen, sind wir auch nicht. Wir lassen kochen... Aber das auch erst abends, wenn andere schon wieder die Beine hochlegen müssen...  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (23. Dezember 2006)

Hey ho!

Nachdem sie mich gestern endlich rausgelassen haben, bin ich auch in den letzen Weihnachts-Vorbereitungen.
Und natürlich wünsche ich euch allen ein ruhiges und entspanntes Weihnachtsfest!!!

Also feiert schön, ich werde mich wohl heute irgendwann zu meinen Eltern aufmachen und dann den morgigen Tag traditionell im Kreis der Familie verbringen.

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Beppo (23. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin @all,
ich fühle mich hier mal angesprochen, wenngleich ich auch "nur" in der Umgebung von Escheburg wohne; ähhh hause. 
Ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien auch eine schöne Weihnacht 
und einen Guten Rutsch in Richtung 2007, Gesundheit, viel Erfolg, Spass und vor Allem:
Happy Trails. 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## hoedsch (23. Dezember 2006)

Dann schließe ich mich mit den weihnachtlichen Wünschen mal an.
Ich wünsche Euch nicht, dass alle Geschenke ans Bike passen, denn sonst habt ihr so eine überfrachtete high-end Kiste, wie der Freeride-Renter letzten Sonntag auf dem Bergedorfer Weihnachtsmarkt.
Und dran denken: Am 2. Weihnachtstag ist Cross in den HaBe.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Stemmel (23. Dezember 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *@all*
> Frohe Weihnachten, geruhsame Tage, viele Geschenke die an das Bike passen wünscht Daggi





hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch nicht, dass alle Geschenke ans Bike passen, denn sonst habt ihr so eine überfrachtete high-end Kiste, wie der Freeride-Renter letzten Sonntag auf dem Bergedorfer Weihnachtsmarkt.
> Und dran denken: Am 2. Weihnachtstag ist Cross in den HaBe.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Nicht *alle* Geschenke, aber *viele*!  

Der Typ war doch echt klasse! Da war er mit dem Bike ja auch an die richtigen geraten. Und mit den Erklärungen hat er doch für echte Erheiterungsstürme gesorgt!  

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (23. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir:

@ Alle
besinnliche Weihnachten und viele viele Geschenke....
Sehen uns in den HABES am 26.  

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## Beppo (24. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,
apropos sehen:hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust am Sonnentag den 24.12.06 mit mir Rennrad zu fahren? 
10.00Uhr an der Dings-Halle? Es dürfen gern 100Km oder mehr werden?
Schon mal im Bauch Platz für den Braten schaffen?
Ich halte nur bei Wortmeldung an der Halle an...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (24. Dezember 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> apropos sehen:hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust am Sonnentag den 24.12.06 mit mir Rennrad zu fahren?
> 10.00Uhr an der Dings-Halle? Es dürfen gern 100Km oder mehr werden?
> Schon mal im Bauch Platz für den Braten schaffen?
> ...



Für Manni heute leider zu spät, er ist gerade erst aufgestanden. 
Und ich soll fragen, wie es mit morgen aussieht? Allerdings kein RR, sondern MTB. Hat jemand Lust? Wäre 11 Uhr zu früh? Dann ist auch wieder Platz für Kaffee und Kuchen... 

Daggi 
die den morgigen Tag ganz ruhig angehen läßt, weil sie ja am 26.12. schon wieder so früh aufstehen muss.


----------



## GFreude (24. Dezember 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Und ich soll fragen, wie es mit morgen aussieht? Allerdings kein RR, sondern MTB. Hat jemand Lust? Wäre 11 Uhr zu früh? Dann ist auch wieder Platz für Kaffee und Kuchen...
> 
> Daggi
> die den morgigen Tag ganz ruhig angehen läßt, weil sie ja am 26.12. schon wieder so früh aufstehen muss.



Mal sehen, wann ich morgen wieder los darf. ich hoffe, ich kann am Biken teilnehmen. Ich poste heute abend nochmal. Manni, poste du doch mal im LMB.

Ach ja, ich dachte ich hätte weiter oben so etwas wie: "der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm" gelesen. Früh Aufstehen ist für dich doch kein Problem; oder? 

Bis dahin @all: _Ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest_


----------



## Stemmel (24. Dezember 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich dachte ich hätte weiter oben so etwas wie: "der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm" gelesen. Früh Aufstehen ist für dich doch kein Problem; oder?



...geschlagen mit den eigenen Waffen...  

Daggi


----------



## gnss (24. Dezember 2006)

11:00 ist ok.


----------



## GFreude (24. Dezember 2006)

Hi Manni,

muss um 11.30 Uhr schon wieder los. Bin also leider raus. Viel Spaß


----------



## Beppo (25. Dezember 2006)

Ho ho ho,
...bis gleich...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## ahara (27. Dezember 2006)

@all

Melde mich nun auch mal wieder...
Nachdem Cristina mir eine Wärmflasche und Zwieback und Martin später noch Cola und Salzstangen vorbeigebracht haben :kotz:, geht es mir nun heute soweit wieder ganz gut.
Wünsche allen, eine schöne Weihnacht *gehabt zu haben*. 

Mir bleibt dann nur noch der alljährliche "Gute-Rutsch-Gruß" . Feiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  alle schön und kommt gut ins Jahr 200*7*. Und denkt daran: Finger weg von Alkohol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und Drogen  wer noch fahren will oder muss!

Wir sehen uns..

Liebe Grüße


----------



## GFreude (28. Dezember 2006)

Vorausgesetzt das Wetter hält sich (kein Regen); hat den jemand Lust heute Abend, ab 16 Uhr zu fahren? Ich dachte so an eine kleine gemütlich Runde in der weißen Pracht. Ort: Escheburg und Umgebung


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Dezember 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt das Wetter hält sich (kein Regen); hat den jemand Lust heute Abend, ab 16 Uhr zu fahren? Ich dachte so an eine kleine gemütlich Runde in der weißen Pracht. Ort: Escheburg und Umgebung



Da sag ich doch nicht nein! 
Treffen bei mir, dann sauen wir uns und die Räder mal schön ein.

Bis dann, Manni


----------



## Stemmel (28. Dezember 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Da sag ich doch nicht nein!
> Treffen bei mir, dann sauen wir uns und die Räder mal schön ein.
> 
> Bis dann, Manni



 Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr wird nicht gewaschen...  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (28. Dezember 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Da sag ich doch nicht nein!
> Treffen bei mir, dann sauen wir uns und die Räder mal schön ein.
> 
> Bis dann, Manni



Hi Manni,

ich schrieb ab 16 Uhr! Bin um 16:15 Uhr bei dir.

Bis dann


----------



## Beppo (29. Dezember 2006)

Moinsen,
ich habe schon fast ausgeschlafen und habe mir so gedacht, dass doch Morgen schon Samstag ist. Und Samstag ist doch auf der nördlichen Halbkugel grundsätzlich immer Bike Tag! Insbesondere wenn es der letzte Samstag auf meinem Kalender ist. 

Wer hat denn Morgen Lust ab 13.00 Uhr ab 

Multifunktionssporteventunduniversaltreffunkthalleundmittelpunktdertontaubenzüchterescheburgev  zu biken?

Sodenn, denn bis dann
Beppo


----------



## Stemmel (29. Dezember 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich habe schon fast ausgeschlafen


Hast Du etwa Urlaub?


Beppo schrieb:


> und habe mir so gedacht, dass doch Morgen schon Samstag ist. Und Samstag ist doch auf der nördlichen Halbkugel grundsätzlich immer Bike Tag! Insbesondere wenn es der letzte Samstag auf meinem Kalender ist.
> 
> Wer hat denn Morgen Lust ab 13.00 Uhr ab
> 
> *Multifunktionssporteventunduniversaltreffunkthalleundmittelpunktdertontaubenzüchterescheburgev*  zu biken?


Genau! Und nicht - wie weiter vor schon einmal bemerkt - PAMPA 


Beppo schrieb:


> Sodenn, denn bis dann
> Beppo


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Dezember 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich habe schon fast ausgeschlafen und habe mir so gedacht, dass doch Morgen schon Samstag ist. Und Samstag ist doch auf der nördlichen Halbkugel grundsätzlich immer Bike Tag! Insbesondere wenn es der letzte Samstag auf meinem Kalender ist.
> 
> Wer hat denn Morgen Lust ab 13.00 Uhr ab
> ...



Ginge es auch etwas früher? Ich würde gern so ab 11.00 Uhr, wenn nicht, fahre ich schon mal ne Runde allein um dann um 13.00 Uhr vor Ort zu sein.


----------



## Beppo (29. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,
...ich werde es leider nicht früher schaffen vor Ort zu sein. Mit ganz viel Zufällen könnte ich, unter Umständen, wenn alles gut läuft, eventuell, nur ein paar Minuten früher an der Dingsbums Halle sein. Wenn, denn Klingelt es in Deinem Rucksack.

Bis dann,
Beppo, der Urlaubär


----------



## GFreude (31. Dezember 2006)

@All: *Wir wünschen allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!* Kommt gut rein und im nächsten Jahr gut rauf (aufs Bike).

Bis dahin und bescherre uns der Wettergott im nächsten Jahr bikefreundliches Wetter!


----------



## -iolaus- (2. Januar 2007)

....prost Neujahr....

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde?


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Januar 2007)

Lust schon, aaaaber:

hatte gestern einen ordentlichen Abflug auf dem steilen Wuzeltrail zwischen Börnsen und Bergedorf, den Aufschlag am Baum wird man noch einige Zeit sehen..... 

Schulterprellung und leichte Gehirnerschütterung habe ich davongetragen, das Bike ist heilgeblieben, der Helm wohl kaputt.

Na ja, kann ich also mal wieder ordentlich putzen, tut auch Not.

Mir ist langweilig.

Gott sei Dank hat mich Robert mit DVD's vom MTB Worldcup versorgt.... 

Manni


----------



## GFreude (2. Januar 2007)

-iolaus- schrieb:


> ....prost Neujahr....
> 
> Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde?



Jo, 

wenn sich das Wetter so einigermaßen hält und dir 18 Uhr ab Mehrzweckhalle (oder bei mir) paßt, bin ich dabei! Vorher schaffe ich es leider nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (2. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Lust schon, aaaaber:
> 
> hatte gestern einen ordentlichen Abflug auf dem steilen Wuzeltrail zwischen Börnsen und Bergedorf, den Aufschlag am Baum wird man noch einige Zeit sehen.....
> 
> ...



Ach!

Hatten wir nicht auf unserer letzten Tour darüber gesprochen, dass man bei feuchten Boden lieber nicht diesen Wurzel-Weg fahren sollte. Warst mal wieder mit dem wilden Martin los? Der war sicherlich, nach so langer Abstinenz, nicht mehr zu halten!?

Ich war Neujahr nicht vor 5 Uhr im Bett und musste dann den restlichen Tag meine Caipis, die Bierchen und den Sekt abbauen.

*Dann mal gute Besserung!!!* Was macht denn der/das Yeti?


----------



## Catsoft (2. Januar 2007)

Das Yeti ist zu teuer geworden....


----------



## ahara (2. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Lust schon, aaaaber:
> 
> hatte gestern einen ordentlichen Abflug auf dem steilen Wuzeltrail zwischen Börnsen und Bergedorf, den Aufschlag am Baum wird man noch einige Zeit sehen.....
> 
> ...



  Zum glück ist nichts wirklich Schlimmes passiert. Hätte auch anders ausgehen können.
Gute Besserung von Fuße des Berges.


----------



## -iolaus- (2. Januar 2007)

@ Manni:
Auuuu... das ist ja mal ne WURZELBEHANDLUNG der anderen Art  
  G U T E 
       B E S S E R U N G!!!!

@Günni:
18h hört sich gut an, ich werde zur Mehrzweckhalle kommen. Willst du noch im LMB posten?....
Ich bin ab jetzt offline!!


----------



## gnss (2. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Na ja, kann ich also mal wieder ordentlich putzen, tut auch Not.
> 
> Mir ist langweilig.


Ich weiß wo zwei total mit Schlamm eingesaute Bikes rumstehen.  gute Besserung! 


GFreude schrieb:


> Warst mal wieder mit dem wilden Martin los? Der war sicherlich, nach so langer Abstinenz, nicht mehr zu halten!?


Wie soll man auf der Abfahrt Halt finden?


----------



## Stemmel (2. Januar 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ich war Neujahr nicht vor 5 Uhr im Bett und musste dann den restlichen Tag meine *Caipis*, die Bierchen und den Sekt abbauen.



Die Gläser waren aber auch ganz schöne Eimer . Ging das noch als doppelter durch oder waren es schon dreifache????  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (2. Januar 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Die Gläser waren aber auch ganz schöne Eimer . Ging das noch als doppelter durch oder waren es schon dreifache????
> Daggi



Es waren halt superleckere Jumbo-Caipis like Sausalitos-Art.  Doppelt müsste aber reichen.


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Bisschen spät, aber morgen fahren Beppo und ich nach Kattenberg um dort an der CTF teilzunehmen.

Ich hätte noch ein Platz auf dem Dach (fürs Rad) und im Auto (für'n Radler oder 'ne Radlerin ) frei.

Abfahrt um 0800 Uhr bei mir.

Falls es dort zu schlammig sein sollte, kann man ja in die HaBes ausweichen....


----------



## ahara (6. Januar 2007)

Normalerweise gerne...habe aber Kiddy-WE.

Euch viel Spaß dort und berichtet dann mal...


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Januar 2007)

Moin!

So, bin in Kattendorf die 68 er Runde mitgefahren, bei den langsamen, hätte ich mal nicht machen sollen. Das war wirklich (zu) langsam. Beim nächsten mal werde ich die mittlere Gruppe ausprobieren. Der Boden war, wie schon befürchtet, sehr weich und teilweise grenzwertig tief. Das Material wurde aufs gröbste gefordert. Die Pause war auch einfach zu lang, wir haben bestimmt 15-20 min. gestanden, das ist, wenns warm ist ok, im Winter geht das nicht.

Zum Schluß (auf den letzten 25 Km) haben wir dann zu zweit beschlossen Gas zu geben und sind dann immer mal ausgerissen. Die Gruppe ist dann auch schneller geworden, 3 Leute sind dann aber ganz zurückgeblieben.

Die Guides waren in Ordnung und kannten auch den Weg, Schläuche zum Reinigen der Räder waren auch da. Die Organisation war echt in Ordnung, gute Verpflegung in der Pause.

So, morgen ist dann erstmal wieder putzen angesagt.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Januar 2007)

Ist denn am Dienstag ein Nightride in Escheburg geplant? Der in den HaBe findet ja aufgrund technischer Probleme am Dienstag nicht statt.
Zeit hätte ich ab 18 Uhr.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## -iolaus- (7. Januar 2007)

...ich wäre in Escheburg dabei...


----------



## GFreude (7. Januar 2007)

... nightride, Escheburg, Dienstag 18 Uhr?!

Nachdem letzten Dienstags-nightride mit iolaus, bei dem auch das Wetter mitgespielt hat, bin ich gerne wieder dabei. 

Hoffe das der Job und das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## Beppo (7. Januar 2007)

...die Sache mit dem Schlüssel...
konnte auch geklärt werden. Nachwirkungen einer Gehirnerschütterung, oder? 

Moin Moin,
ich fand´s gar nicht so schnell und lang auch nicht. Zeigt mein HAC "nur" knappe 58Km an?? Nunja, es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und fahrbar war auch alles. Der Guide hat alles im Griff gehabt und die Tour war toll organisiert. Außer die übersichtliche Bike Waschmöglichkeit 
Keine Stürze, keine Pannen und das trotz der Bodenverhältnisse. Klasse.
Die Gegend ist recht schön, wobei ich sagen kann, dass die Ecke dort sich besser zum Rennrad fahren eignet, als zum Mountainbiken. Trotzdem 
Im Februar stehen noch 4 CTF´s an. Vielleicht können wir noch ein paar Regionale Biker mobilisieren 

Sodenn, denn dann. Ich muß weg...
Beppo


----------



## -iolaus- (8. Januar 2007)

Di, 18.00
Ich hab mal im LMB gepostet....


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Für den Nightride morgen kann ich noch nicht definitiv zusagen, habe noch einen Termin morgen Nachmittag. Wenn ich es bis um 17.30 Uhr wieder bis Escheburg schaffe, bin ich dabei.

@Beppo: wenns eben geht, bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. Januar 2007)

-iolaus- schrieb:


> Di, 18.00
> Ich hab mal im LMB gepostet....


Gut, dann will ich mal mein Rad nach gestrigen Schlammschlacht fit machen und in den Kofferraum werfen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Cristina (8. Januar 2007)

-iolaus- schrieb:


> Di, 18.00
> Ich hab mal im LMB gepostet....



Wenn es nicht zu schnell wird....
Und Tempo mittel auch für mich noch fahrbar ist, dann gerne

Cristina


----------



## -iolaus- (9. Januar 2007)

...das paßt schon....


----------



## Beppo (9. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin,

...ich will auch so´ne Lampe  ...

Beppo


----------



## Catsoft (10. Januar 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ...ich will auch so´ne Lampe  ...
> 
> Beppo




Wer nicht


----------



## hoedsch (10. Januar 2007)

Der gestrige Escheburg-Nightride war ja wieder sehr interessant. Ich hoffe, dass alle wieder heil zuhaus angekommen sind, da sich ja doch eine starke Trennung der Gruppe ergab.
Schüsse im Wald stammen nicht unbedingt von Föstergesellen, sondern können auch platzende Elefanten-Präser im Hinterrad sein.
Weiterhin zeichnet sich sich der Escheburger-Stadtwald durch ein 15 minütiges Tragestück aus, wo auch Flachlandbewohner das Tragen ihre Rades gut üben können. (Wer hat diese Strecke bloss ausgesucht???)  
Windstopper-Hosen sind nicht nur winddicht, sodern auch blutdicht, da ich mir auf diesem Forstabenteuer ein Stück Buche so ins Knie gerammt hatte, dass dies zwar ohne Schaden für die Hose aber nicht für das Knie blieb.

Aber lustig war´s trotzdem.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## GFreude (10. Januar 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Der gestrige Escheburg-Nightride war ja wieder sehr interessant. Clemens



Ja, es war mal ein aussergewöhnlicher Nightride, welche teilweise auch als Nightstand und Nightcarry bezeichnet werden könnte.



hoedsch schrieb:


> Weiterhin zeichnet sich sich der Escheburger-Stadtwald durch ein 15 minütiges Tragestück aus, wo auch Flachlandbewohner das Tragen ihre Rades gut üben können. (Wer hat diese Strecke bloss ausgesucht???)
> Clemens



Ich war's!  Sorry und gute Besserung Kann ja keiner ahnen, dass die deutsche Gründlichkeit/Ordnung nicht für Forstarbeiter gilt. Die holzen anscheinend ja erst den halben Wald ab, lassen alle Bäume so liegen wie sie gefallen sind und räumen erst Monate später wieder auf. 
@gnss: Die Strecke (Singletrail oberhalb der B5) ist definitiv nicht mehr fahrbar und eigentlich auch nicht mehr tragbar. 
Für Tobi war es allerdings nicht so schlimm, der hat ja sowieso nichts mehr gesehen

@Manni, @all: Ich hoffe, du/ihr seit gut nach Hause gekommen. Wie haben dich/euch leider nicht mehr einholen können.



Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ...ich will auch so´ne Lampe  ...
> Beppo


Was für'ne Lampe?


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Januar 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> @Manni, @all: Ich hoffe, du/ihr seit gut nach Hause gekommen. Wie haben dich/euch leider nicht mehr einholen können.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Morgen, Sonntag, 14.01.2007, steigt um 12.45 Uhr der nächste Versuch, sich und sein Rad komplett einzusauen. Treffen bei mir, Zeitansatz ca. 2,5-3 Std. Wird eine gemäßigte Runde, es werden ein paar neue Leute (mit wenig bzw. gar keiner MTB Erfahrung) dabei sein. Wird also nicht allzu holprig. Ich poste im LMB, wer mag, darf gerne mitkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (13. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin,
ich versuche mal da zu sein. Nicht auf mich warten...
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## ahara (14. Januar 2007)

ja, ich versuche dann auch mal dabei zu sein...


----------



## GFreude (14. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Morgen, Sonntag, 14.01.2007, steigt um 12.45 Uhr der nächste Versuch, sich und sein Rad komplett einzusauen. Treffen bei mir, Zeitansatz ca. 2,5-3 Std. Wird eine gemäßigte Runde, es werden ein paar neue Leute (mit wenig bzw. gar keiner MTB Erfahrung) dabei sein. Wird also nicht allzu holprig. Ich poste im LMB, wer mag, darf gerne mitkommen!



Hört sich doch mal wieder ganz gut an! Die Zeit paßt auch, denn dann müssen unsere Spezialisten nicht auf die Mitnahme eines vollen Akkus achten 

Heute (bei diesem Wind) zählt ganz klar, umso schwerer das Bike, umso besser die Bodenhaftung! Also dann lassen wir uns mal ordentlich durchpusten 

Bis dann


----------



## Kompostman (14. Januar 2007)

Zu spät gelesen! Schade, aber nächstes WE wäre ich am Start. Von mir aus auch unter der Woche.
Ich hab vorhin  noch das Bike ins Auto geschmissen und bin in die HaBe gefahren. War eine sehr nette Runde, leider alleine.

Also wäre hätte die Tage Bock? Habe oder Nähe Escheburg??

Gruß

K.


----------



## Beppo (14. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin,
na das war doch mal ´ne große Gruppe. Nachdem die Helmfrage denn keine Fragen mehr offen ließ, ging es denn nach der "Escheburg-Uhrzeit" fast pünktlich los  nur, dass zu Anfang das Tempo, abzüglich Rückenwind, Heimweh und in Goretex versteckter Einkaufskorb , hoch war, sodass Suschi, ähhh Andrea  den Rest des Tages es vorzog das angesagte Tempo alleine durchzufahren...  
Die Strecke war hervorragend vorbereitet, die Matschpfützen nicht tiefer als 30mm...ein Traum.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die restliche Gruppe sicher geguidet wieder in Escheburghausen angekommen ist und die Kollegen sofort den Bike-Händler ihres Vertrauens aufsuchen und sich auch solche lustigen Bikes organisieren...
Schöne Tour. 

Sodenn, Gruß
Beppo


----------



## GFreude (15. Januar 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> ...
> Die Strecke war hervorragend vorbereitet, die Matschpfützen nicht tiefer als 30mm...ein Traum.
> ...
> Sodenn, Gruß
> Beppo


 

Moin,

da hast du den Rest aber verpasst! Ich muss deine Matschpfützenangaben ein wenig nach oben korrigieren. Die genaue Angabe müsste 200 - 300 mm
lauten. Die Jungs und Mädels wollten es sich trotz Martin Warnrufen nicht nehmen lassen und sind fett in der Spur gefahren und schön durch die Pfützen. Und weil es so schön war haben es sich einige nicht nehmen lassen und haben nochmal ordentlich die Füße in die Pfützen abgesetzt. So wurden aus weiß-blauen Schuhen, braune verkrustete Schuhe, Reifen mit roter Seitenflanke, braune Reifen und aus einfarbigen Trikots, gepunkte Trikots. Aber nett anzusehen die Jungs und Mädels  

Manni hat denn noch ne Dusche für die Bikes bei der Tanke spendiert und schon war das Malheur beseitigt und die Bikes waren wieder ansehnlich.

Schöne Tour, hat Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe, das die Rennradl-FahrerInnen gemerkt haben, das zu MTB'n auch ne gute Portion Technik und Kraft gehört.
Immer dran denken, schön den Arsch auf der Sattelspitze halten beim Bergauf-Fahren!

Danke an die Guides 

p.s.: Nächtesmal spielt jemand anders den Besenwagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (15. Januar 2007)

Ja, war eine schöne Runde gestern! Leider, und da muss ich mich selbst beschuldigen, haben wir wieder mal das Tempo am Anfang für einige zu hoch gewählt. Sorry! Irgendwann kriegen wir das auch noch hin. Bis auf den echt schlammigen Uphill am Tonteich war es sehr schön, Sonne satt, nicht zu kalt, nette Leute.....
So macht das Spaß!

Ich rufe schon mal für nächsten Sonntag, dann aber ab 11.00 Uhr eine ähnlich schöne Runde aus, diesmal vielleicht Richtung Lauenburg?

Eventuell kann man ja bei entsprechender Beteiligung zwei Gruppen machen, eine etwas schnellere mit mehr Höhenmetern, eine wirklich gemäßigte!


So wie siehts diese Woche mit Nightride aus? Evtl. morgen ab 18.00 Uhr?

Meldet euch mal.

Manni


----------



## biker_tom (15. Januar 2007)

Moin zusammen,

so nach überstandener Angina werde ich jetzt mal langsam das biken wieder beginnen, ganz langsam.... Habe ja schließlich richtung 40° Fieber gehabt....


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Cristina (15. Januar 2007)

Eine nette Tour, 
mit fast einem Anteil von 30% an Bikerinnen...
Das toppen wir zZ noch nicht mal bei "Girls only"



GFreude schrieb:


> Die Jungs und Mädels wollten es sich trotz Martin Warnrufen nicht nehmen lassen und sind fett in der Spur gefahren und schön durch die Pfützen. Und weil es so schön war haben es sich einige nicht nehmen lassen und haben nochmal ordentlich die Füße in die Pfützen abgesetzt.



Wer ist denn bloß abgestiegen und somit alle Anderen auch???
Du wars garnicht dabei Günther, das war alles nur geträumt...



GFreude schrieb:


> Danke an die Guides


Ja, für all die Höhenmetter   

Cristina


----------



## GFreude (15. Januar 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wer ist denn bloß abgestiegen und somit alle Anderen auch???
> Du wars garnicht dabei Günther, das war alles nur geträumt...
> 
> Cristina



Abgestiegen? Ich nicht, oder? Auf gar keinen Fall im Matsch.
Geträumt? Das war denn aber ein schöner Traum euch im Matsch zu sehen 

So denn, vielleicht auf ein morgen

HiHo


----------



## -iolaus- (15. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> So wie siehts diese Woche mit Nightride aus? Evtl. morgen ab 18.00 Uhr?
> 
> Meldet euch mal.
> 
> Manni



Jo, ich wäre 18h an der Halle dabei....


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Januar 2007)

Ich poste dann mal, wenn es zu sehr regnet, fällt der Termin aus. (Zumindest für mich) 

Diesmal alle mit vollem Akku, ohne Latex, mit schneller Pumpe, Licht und Helm...


----------



## Cristina (15. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich poste dann mal, wenn es zu sehr regnet, fällt der Termin aus. (Zumindest für mich)
> 
> Diesmal alle mit vollem Akku, ohne Latex, mit schneller Pumpe, Licht und Helm...



evtl. ist eine Anpassung der Beschreibung im LMB notwendig...
Das Tempo is weder langsam noch die Bodenverhältnisse mit leicht zu beschreiben, 
es sei es wird am Deich auf Asphalt gefahren 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß

Cristina


----------



## gnss (15. Januar 2007)

Wenn's nicht regnet.


----------



## GFreude (16. Januar 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> evtl. ist eine Anpassung der Beschreibung im LMB notwendig...
> Das Tempo is weder langsam noch ...
> Cristina



Hellseherin?  Wie kannst du das denn schon im voraus wissen. Wenn keine Mädels dabei sind, sind wir immer ganz im flow.



Cristina schrieb:


> ...die Bodenverhältnisse mit leicht zu beschreiben, ...
> Cristina



Bist du jetzt etwa unter die Geologinnen gegangen? Wenn man nicht unbedingt jede Pfütze  mitnimmt, sind die Bodenverhältnisse doch OK!? 

@allMackers: Ich werde versuchen auch um 17:58 und 15 Sekunden da zu sein. Bitte nicht auf mich warten, falls ich es nicht bis um 17:58:30 schaffe!

Hiho


----------



## Cristina (16. Januar 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hellseherin?  Wie kannst du das denn schon im voraus wissen. Wenn keine Mädels dabei sind, sind wir immer ganz im flow.



und woher willst du wissen das keine mitfahren? 
Wenn Mädels ausgeschlossen werden sollen, dann muß man es auch dabei schreiben... 




GFreude schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt etwa unter die Geologinnen gegangen? Wenn man nicht unbedingt jede Pfütze  mitnimmt, sind die Bodenverhältnisse doch OK!?



Richtig für dich und mich und viele andere auch, aber wie hat das wohl Mareike empfunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (16. Januar 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> und woher willst du wissen das keine mitfahren?
> Wenn Mädels ausgeschlossen werden sollen, dann muß man es auch dabei schreiben...



Bis dato ist ja noch kein Mädel eingetragen; oder? Und außerdem fahren wir doch am liebsten in weiblicher Begleitung 



Cristina schrieb:


> Richtig für dich und mich und viele andere auch, aber wie hat das wohl Mareike empfunden?



Ich glaube, der Boden hat Mareike weniger Schwierigkeiten bereitet als die Anfangsgeschwindigkeit und die Höhenmeter. Aber so ist das nun mal beim Biken. Die Räder berühren den Boden (meistens) und wie es bei diesem Wetter im Wald aussieht, weiß doch eigentlich jeder, außer er/sie fährt zum ersten Mal. Dann wäre es jedoch vom Vorteil, wenn man sich vorher beim Guide melden würde, um mehr Informationen zu erhalten. Ich hatte außerdem die Schwierigkeit eigentlich immer mit dem fahrtechnischen Können verbunden und nicht mit dem Boden. Aber OK, die Geologin muss es ja Wissen 

Hiho


----------



## hoedsch (16. Januar 2007)

Interessante Veranstaltung scheint das am Wochenende gewesen zu sein...


----------



## Cristina (16. Januar 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Bis dato ist ja noch kein Mädel eingetragen; oder? Und außerdem fahren wir doch am liebsten in weiblicher Begleitung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GFreude (16. Januar 2007)

Sorry,
bin für heute Abend raus.  
Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Hiho


----------



## Stemmel (16. Januar 2007)

Es ist ein laaaaaaaaaang ersehntes großes Paket in Escheburg angekommen... 

... drin war das Stahl-Avalanche von Manni...



Nun könnt Ihr Euch ja vorstellen, dass Manni schon unten ist und es zusammenbastelt. Deshalb muss ich auch melden, dass er heute nicht dabei sein wird. Wer Lust hat, kann aber gerne vorbei kommen, und sich die neueste Errungenschaft ansehen. 



Daggi

die diese Zeilen im Auftrag schreibt


----------



## -iolaus- (16. Januar 2007)

Bin auch raus, fahre später alleine in Geesthacht meine Runden...


----------



## gnss (16. Januar 2007)

tststs, dann fahre ich halt alleine zum kkw-umspannwerk und erfreue mich an den bei diesem wetter reichlich vorhandenen blauen funken.


----------



## hoedsch (16. Januar 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... drin war das Stahl-Avalanche von Manni...



Aha, es wird also wieder geschraubt. Dann werde ich Manni demnächst ja wieder auf einem neuen Gefährt sehen. Mal überlegen.... 5 verschiedene habe ich wohl schon gesehen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kompostman (16. Januar 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Es ist ein laaaaaaaaaang ersehntes großes Paket in Escheburg angekommen...
> 
> ... drin war das Stahl-Avalanche von Manni...
> 
> ...



Was ist es denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (16. Januar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Was ist es denn???



ein gt: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15630


----------



## Kompostman (16. Januar 2007)

alles klar! ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Nachwuchs in meiner kleinen Sammlung:



Andere Seite:




 GT Avalanche Bj. 10/91, Modell 1992, Stahl: True Temper GTX, 3D Gabel, Flip Flop Vorbau, DX/XT Ausstattung, Originalzustand!! 

Durfte heute Nacht "Oben" übernachten.....


----------



## hoedsch (17. Januar 2007)

Das ist ja ein krasses Teil. Die verbauten Komponenten erinnern mich an meinen Trekking-Esel, der seit 1993 klaglos seinen Dienst verrichtet.
Clemens


----------



## Kompostman (17. Januar 2007)

Schönes Ding! Sammelst du die alten Drahtesel?


----------



## Catsoft (17. Januar 2007)

So leicht angefixt ist er wohl schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (17. Januar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Schönes Ding! Sammelst du die alten Drahtesel?




UUUAAAAHHHH! Lass das nicht Daggi hören!

Nein, zu diesem Avalanche gibt es eine Geschichte, erzähl ich Dir beim nächsten Ausritt.

Manni


----------



## biker_tom (17. Januar 2007)

Moin,

Die Verlegung des Bremszugen für Hinten war der Grund, weshalt ich mir damals nicht das GT gekauft habe, entschiedmich fpr ein Corratec mit nahezu gelicher Ausstattung... und aktuell ist es auch in etwa so wie das was du bekommen hat, sprich mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger.....

Schönes Bike

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (17. Januar 2007)

Na ja, mit nem Corratec darf das


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Januar 2007)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Die Verlegung des Bremszugen für Hinten war der Grund, weshalt ich mir damals nicht das GT gekauft habe, entschiedmich fpr ein Corratec mit nahezu gelicher Ausstattung... und aktuell ist es auch in etwa so wie das was du bekommen hat, sprich mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger.....
> 
> ...



Meins ist aber aktuell OHNE Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger und schlossundrefletorenundgeferdertersattelstützeundbatterielichtoderdynamofunzelundständerundstützräder!

Nein, im Ernst, ich möchte es so weit es geht im Originalzustand haben und auch so fahren. Wenn ich allerdings ein Rad bräuchte um zur Arbeit zu fahren, würde ich mir auch so was dranschrauben; aber nicht an ein GT! 

Du warst ganz schön lange verschollen, mein Lieber! Demnächst mal ne lockere Runde? Möchte das "neue" noch nicht durch den Wald prügeln. 

@all: Sonntag 2.Versuch! Dann vielleicht ab 11.00 Uhr. Melde mich dazu noch.


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Januar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Schönes Ding! Sammelst du die alten Drahtesel?





Catsoft schrieb:


> So leicht angefixt ist er wohl schon



 Na ja, so'n Team Avalanche aus 1990 in Blau......


----------



## ahara (17. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Meins ist aber aktuell OHNE Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger undschlossundrefletorenundgeferdertersattelstützeundbatterielichtoderdynamofunzelundständerundstützräder!


   



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Demnächst mal ne ??*lockere *?? Runde.


   jaja, wer's glaubt


----------



## Beppo (17. Januar 2007)

Tach Jungs, na alles Klar?
Sach´ mal. Was sind das eigentlich für komische Fahrräder, die nich´ mal ´nen richtigen Ständer haben. Die kippen doch beim Brötchenholen einfach so um. Das ist doch total blöde. Und mit seiner Tussi kann man auch nicht ins Blaue fahren, weil die ja nirgendwo sitzen kann. Das ist doch auch doof. Deshalb haben wir auch soviele geburtenschwache Jahrgänge. Das sollte man verbieten...

Da kommt der Einwand:



biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Die Verlegung des Bremszugen für Hinten war der Grund, weshalt ich mir damals nicht das GT gekauft habe, entschiedmich fpr ein Corratec mit nahezu gelicher Ausstattung... und aktuell ist es auch in etwa so wie das was du bekommen hat, sprich mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger.....



Und bin schon mit Schutzblechen gefahren, da gab es die noch garnicht. Zu den Schutzblechen und dem Gepäckträger war da auch noch so´ne lustige Klingel dran und immer wenn ich damit geklingelt habe, haben mir die alten Opi´s ihren Krückstock so zwischen die Speichen gesteckt, dass man garnicht mehr fahren konnte und dann bin ich immer hingefallen und war immer soviel krank. 

Oh, wisst Ihr woran mich das erinnert? Ich kannte mal ´nen Radfahrer, der hat immer viel erzählt wo er schon gefahren ist und war bei allen Treffen dabei, wurde aber noch nie auf´m Rad gesehen und der kannte sich ganz toll mit solchen Maschinen womit die Kühe, na ihr wisst schon...

Tja, ich interessiere mich übrigens auch nicht für Biken...  Mahlzeit... thx RHH

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Stemmel (18. Januar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Schönes Ding! Sammelst du die alten Drahtesel?





Catsoft schrieb:


> So leicht angefixt ist er wohl schon





Manni1599 schrieb:


> UUUAAAAHHHH! Lass das nicht Daggi hören!
> 
> Manni





Manni1599 schrieb:


> Na ja, so'n Team Avalanche aus 1990 in Blau......





... ohne Worte...   



Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Januar 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... ohne Worte...
> 
> 
> 
> Daggi



 Mist!


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Januar 2007)

So,


habe auch ein schönes Plätzchen für das neue Rad gefunden:





Daggi ist allerdings der Ansicht, ich müsse wohl noch weitersuchen, komisch, passt doch gut dahin, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (20. Januar 2007)

sieht doch gut aus an der Stelle...so braucht Daggi sich wenigstens keine Gedanken um anderen Wandschmuck zu machen....


----------



## Catsoft (21. Januar 2007)

Da fehlt aber noch die GT-Flagge als Hintergrund, obwohl...


----------



## Stemmel (21. Januar 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> sieht doch gut aus an der Stelle...so braucht Daggi sich wenigstens keine Gedanken um anderen Wandschmuck zu machen....





Catsoft schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber noch die GT-Flagge als Hintergrund





... he he, nicht so komische Kommentare hier!  Ihr wollt mir doch wohl nicht in den Rücken fallen, oder? 
  



Daggi


----------



## Catsoft (21. Januar 2007)

Wir stehen vor, hinter oder neben die, woher die Schüsse gerade fallen


----------



## GFreude (23. Januar 2007)

N'Abend,
wo sind eigentlich die Escheburger  Nightrider? Eingefroren?

Hab mich heute Abend (18 Uhr) spontan zur 'ner mittleren Runde (35 km) Nightride aufgerafft.

Fantastisch 
Die Bodenverhältnisse (Richtung Bergedorf, Reinbek, Wohltorf, Escheburg) sind recht gut. Die ganzen Matschpfützen sind leicht zugefroren und der Boden richtig schön hart. Läßt sich wirklich gut fahren und selbst die riesen Pfützen von unserer letzten Sonntagstour sind verschwunden. In der Nähe des Wassers kann es zu leichten Überschwemmungen (gefroren) der Wege kommen und unter einer Eisenbahnbrücke steht das Wasser ca. 20 cm hoch. Aber sonst alles Bestens. Kann nur empfehlen sich bei dem Wetter mal auf Tour zu begeben. Mit der richtigen Kleidung ist es auch gar nicht kalt. 

Sodann auf ein nächstes Mal

Hiho


----------



## -iolaus- (23. Januar 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> wo sind eigentlich die Escheburger  Nightrider? Eingefroren?



Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt   

Aber das Wetter war auch tagsüber klasse , mal wieder Sonne schnuppern war auch nicht schlecht 

Bis demnächst

T


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Würde gern morgen eine schöne Tour fahren, hat noch jemand Interesse?

Start so gegen 12.00 Uhr?

Meldet euch mal.


----------



## Kompostman (26. Januar 2007)

Ich war eben noch eine Runde in Richtung Sachsenwald unterwegs. Es taut wie die Hölle und geregnet hat es als Dankeschön auch noch. Ich bin pitschnass wieder hier angekommen....


----------



## Catsoft (28. Januar 2007)

Moin!
Heute wars eine Hinrichtung  Das Wetter war sowas von sche***  Jetzt  kann ich die Räder erst mal herrichten, zum Glück soll das Wetter die Woche ja weiterhin schlecht sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (30. Januar 2007)

Scheint, dass zZ. Alles eher auf Bikepflege und Bikekauf hinausläuft als auf das eigentliche Biken....
Werden denn die Neuen auch mal bewegt? 

Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Januar 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Scheint, dass zZ. Alles eher auf Bikepflege und Bikekauf hinausläuft als auf das eigentliche Biken....
> Werden denn die Neuen auch mal bewegt?
> 
> Cristina



Moin!
Wie in meiner Trainingsverwaltung und im Winterpokal zu sehen ist, bin ich Samstag, Montag und gestern gefahren! Das neue Rad ist schon ganz schmutzig! Gestern sind wir (Daggi und ich) allerdings nur eine gute Stunde hauptsächlich auf Teer unterwegs gewesen, Daggi ist erstmalig mit Klickies gefahren. Hat ihr ganz gut gefallen, glaube ich. Heute fahre ich in den HaBe's, wenns nicht allzusehr regnet. Mal sehen ob ich bei den schnellen Jungs mitfahren kann. Wenn nicht, ich bin ja schon groß und kann auch allein durch die HaBe's.....

Manni


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Heute fahre ich in den HaBe's, wenns nicht allzusehr regnet. Mal sehen ob ich bei den schnellen Jungs mitfahren kann.




Schnelle Jungs? Im Moment würde ich sogar von einer Wanderdüne abgehängt


----------



## gnss (31. Januar 2007)

scheißregen


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> scheißregen



Scheißarbeit  Heute Mittag wars noch trocken


----------



## Cristina (31. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wie in meiner Trainingsverwaltung und im Winterpokal zu sehen ist, bin ich Samstag, Montag und gestern gefahren! Das neue Rad ist schon ganz schmutzig! Gestern sind wir (Daggi und ich) allerdings nur eine gute Stunde hauptsächlich auf Teer unterwegs gewesen, Daggi ist erstmalig mit Klickies gefahren. Hat ihr ganz gut gefallen, glaube ich. Heute fahre ich in den HaBe's, wenns nicht allzusehr regnet. Mal sehen ob ich bei den schnellen Jungs mitfahren kann. Wenn nicht, ich bin ja schon groß und kann auch allein durch die HaBe's.....
> 
> Manni



Hut ab  

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (31. Januar 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> scheißregen



Aber was für eine Grütze! Sollen wir die Tage mal wieder zusammen ne Runde drehen, wenn das Wetter halbwegs i.O. ist?


----------



## gnss (31. Januar 2007)

Gern, aber diese Woche kann ich nur noch Donnerstag ab 17 Uhr oder Freitag am frühen Nachmittag, am besten im Osten. Hast du schon eine Lupine?


----------



## Kompostman (31. Januar 2007)

Nee, das wird noch so zehn Tage dauern, bis ich ein paar Dinge bei eBay verkloppt habe. 

Freitag klingt gut. Aber nur wenn es nicht wieder in Strömen regnet. Reden wir morgen Abend mal drüber...


----------



## ahara (31. Januar 2007)

@cristina: Wollen wir morgen eine kleine Runde fahren? Schwächel nur noch gaaaanz leicht.... Außerdem bereiten mir meine WP-Punkte sorgen...


----------



## Cristina (31. Januar 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> @cristina: Wollen wir morgen eine kleine Runde fahren? Schwächel nur noch gaaaanz leicht.... Außerdem bereiten mir meine WP-Punkte sorgen...



Wie wäre es, wenn wir wieder nach Feierabend mit dem MTB Richtung Home fahren?
Mit den RR ist mir das zu glatt und feucht 

Cristina


----------



## ahara (31. Januar 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn wir wieder nach Feierabend mit dem MTB Richtung Home fahren?




Gerne...aber wie bekomme ich mein Rad in die Stadt?


----------



## Cristina (31. Januar 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Gerne...aber wie bekomme ich mein Rad in die Stadt?



Mit der S-Bahn oder mit dem PKW....


----------



## ahara (31. Januar 2007)

S-Bahn: Entweder vor 6 oder nach 9Uhr....hast du ein auto da..?


----------



## Beppo (1. Februar 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn wir wieder nach Feierabend mit dem MTB Richtung Home fahren?Cristina


...und genau das habe ich auch vor. Fahren wir zusammen? Für Absprachen nach 12.00 Uhr bin ich nur per Mob Tel zu erreichen. Schön nach Dienstschluß noch mal 55Km kurbeln und morgen wieder zurück; ins Office 


Gruß, Beppo


----------



## gnss (1. Februar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Freitag klingt gut. Aber nur wenn es nicht wieder in Strömen regnet. Reden wir morgen Abend mal drüber...


morgen sieht es leider schlecht aus und das wetter soll auch wieder ******* werden. :kotz: hoffentlich nächste woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (1. Februar 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> ...und genau das habe ich auch vor. Fahren wir zusammen? Für Absprachen nach 12.00 Uhr bin ich nur per Mob Tel zu erreichen. Schön nach Dienstschluß noch mal 55Km kurbeln und morgen wieder zurück; ins Office
> 
> 
> Gruß, Beppo



zu spät  gelesen....


----------



## Cristina (1. Februar 2007)

Bei Nieselregen 38 km in 2:05 Stunden von Hamburg-City nach Escheburg.
Bin wohl die Einzige, die das gut fand ... 
Na, sind wir denn alle aus Zucker?

Bis zum nächsten Nieselregen 
Cristina


----------



## GFreude (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo jemand zu Hause?

Ist jemand von euch heute Abend Richtung Berdedorf, Reinbek, Tonteich ... unterwegs gewesen? Ich habe zwei Bikespuren gesehen und da diese relativ frisch waren, es schon dunkel war und das eigentlich "unsere" Strecke ist, dachte ich mir, dass jemand von uns unterwegs war.

Manni hast du dich vergrößert? Oder war das nur ein Fremdparker?

VG und Hiho


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Februar 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hallo jemand zu Hause?
> 
> Ist jemand von euch heute Abend Richtung Berdedorf, Reinbek, Tonteich ... unterwegs gewesen? Ich habe zwei Bikespuren gesehen und da diese relativ frisch waren, es schon dunkel war und das eigentlich "unsere" Strecke ist, dachte ich mir, dass jemand von uns unterwegs war.
> 
> ...



Jepp, ich war unterwegs, bin allerdings schon um 16.00 Uhr gestartet. Und der Caddy ist seit letzter Woche mein Bikeshuttle!


----------



## GFreude (7. Februar 2007)

Hi,

@Manni, @Tobi: Jetzt weiß ich wie ihr euch ohne Licht gefüllt habt. Ich kam heute in den Genuß die letzten 4 km auch im Blindflug zu absolvieren. Hatte leider nach meiner gestrigen Tour vergessen den Akku zu laden. Mit der 35 Watt Birne hat es denn leider nicht mehr ganz für 2 Touren gereicht. Hatte aber Glück im Unglück und befand mich gerade auf ner Waldautobahn und den Rest dann auf einem Wirtschaftsweg. Wirklich ganz schön dunkel! Aber so'n Blindflug mit etwas Speed hat auch seinen Reiz.
Am Tonteich kam ich vorher noch in den Genuß 4 Wildschweinen zu begegnen. Ganz schöne Hauer! Da kommt man denn schon mal ins Grübeln, was alleine auf nem Nightride so passieren kann. 

Hat aber seinen Reiz und um einen herum ist alles ganz ruhig (außer die Wildschweine, die vor einem herrasen).

Falls jemand von euch die nächsten Tage mal fährt und das Wetter auch noch mitspielt kann er/sie sich ja mal melden.

VG und Hiho


----------



## GFreude (10. Februar 2007)

Hi Manni,

wart ihr heute im Sachsenwald fahren? Anja sagt du warst gegen 15 Uhr noch bei mir! War denn aber ne kurze Tour; oder?

Ich bin so gegen 13 Uhr losgefahren  (Anja hatte das Auto mit und somit konnte ich das Bike nicht transportieren. In den Lütten reinquetschen hab ich kein Bock gehabt) Ich bin unsere Standardtour Richtung Bergedorf, Reinbek, Tonteich gefahren. Wollte meine Freunde die Wildschweine besuchen. Die waren aber nicht zu Hause. Ich hab bei der Gelegenheit mal nach 'nem anderen Weg gesucht und auch gefunden. War mal was anderes, denn der Weg wurde nachher immer schmaler und ich und das Bike waren nachher total eingeschneit. Da muss es aber noch zwei weitere Wege geben. Mal schaun, beim nächsten Mal fahre ich die dann mal. Bin dann Richtung Aumühle durch ehemalige BW-Übungsgebiet zum Mühlenteich, die 6 und dann nach Hause. Ich hatte nachher gut 50 km auf dem Tacho. 
War echt ne nette Tour und das sogar mal wieder im Hellen.

@Tobi: was machen die Spikes?

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus?


----------



## ahara (11. Februar 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ich bin so gegen 13 Uhr losgefahren



Du warst gestern nicht alleine unterwegs...Karsten und ich sind auch gefahren...Traumtour bei 0Grad...Sind auch 45km geworden...War einfach nur schön...


----------



## GFreude (11. Februar 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Du warst gestern nicht alleine unterwegs...Karsten und ich sind auch gefahren...Traumtour bei 0Grad...Sind auch 45km geworden...War einfach nur schön...



Gib es dich auch noch?! 
Ach, ihr seid doch bestimmt nur gerast und habt gar nichts von der Landschaft mitbekommen Welche Richtung wart ihr denn unterwegs? Geesthacht -> Lauenburg?

Ich war heute auch wieder unterwegs und habe neue Spuren in den Neuschnee gefahren. Es war allerdings nicht ganz so schön wie gestern. Die Sonne fehlte, ne Menge Schneeverwehungen und dann auch noch der Eisregen. Aber egal. Nur die Harten kommen in den ...

Hiho


----------



## ahara (11. Februar 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Gib es dich auch noch?!
> Ach, ihr seid doch bestimmt nur gerast und habt gar nichts von der Landschaft mitbekommen Welche Richtung wart ihr denn unterwegs? Geesthacht -> Lauenburg?



Erst Richtung Bergedorf, Reinbek, Wohltorf, Dassendorf usw. Das Wetter und die Landschaft - einfach traumhaft.
Wann fahren wir denn mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (11. Februar 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Erst Richtung Bergedorf, Reinbek, Wohltorf, Dassendorf usw. Das Wetter und die Landschaft - einfach traumhaft.
> Wann fahren wir denn mal?



Jederzeit  und wenn das Wetter mitspielt! 

Meld dich doch einfach mal, wenn dir nach Biken ist. Ich habe ab Mittwoch Urlaub und eigentlich nichts weiter vor (außer so'n paar Renovierungsarbeiten im Haus). 

Bis bald (hoffentlich)

Hiho


----------



## ahara (11. Februar 2007)

Ich habe die ganze Woche wieder viel Arbeit, so dass ich leider (mal wieder) keine Zeit habe   Vielleicht nächstes WE?! Muss ich aber erst mal abwarten...Melde mich aber auf jeden Fall...


----------



## michel1960 (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo, ich wohne in Wentorf und bin auch auf der Suche
nach "Mitfahrern".
Ich fahre allerdings gerne Fifty/Fifty ( Strasse/Gelände ).
Vielleicht könnte man sich ja mal an einem Wochenende
zum Beschnuppern treffen.

Michael


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Februar 2007)

Moin!

Hast Dir den richtigen Thread ausgesucht, wir fahren hier eigentlich regelmäßig durch den Sachsenwald usw., im Winter auch (bei einigermaßen Wetter) Abends mit Licht. Am WE gibts eigentlich immer eine Ausfahrt, wir vermeiden allerdings wenns geht Strassen. Dieses WE ist in Hamburg allerdings ein Singlespeed-Treffen, zumindest gnss und ich werden da wohl erscheinen. Am Sonntag findet eine CTF in NMS statt, das lohnt sich in der Regel auch dort hinzufahren. Ansonsten immer wieder mal hier reinschauen, den LMB Bereich im Auge behalten und Deine "einsame" Mountainbikerzeit ist vorbei....


----------



## Stemmel (14. Februar 2007)

krank geschrieben, nicht richtig sprechen können für's telefonieren, Rechner kaputt = abgeschnitten von der Aussenwelt.  

Doch das hat jetzt ein Ende: Danke Martin! 

Daggi


----------



## Kompostman (14. Februar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Dieses WE ist in Hamburg allerdings ein Singlespeed-Treffen (...) Am Sonntag findet eine CTF in NMS statt, das lohnt sich in der Regel auch dort hinzufahren.



hast du mal Daten oder Links dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (14. Februar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=262257
http://www.ftn-radsport.de/76,0,neumuenster-ctf,index,0.html


----------



## gnss (14. Februar 2007)

Hat jemand einen 32er Maulschlüssel? Ich bekomme dieses §$&%$/"$* Innenlager nicht raus.


----------



## hoedsch (14. Februar 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen 32er Maulschlüssel? Ich bekomme dieses §$&%$/"$* Innenlager nicht raus.



Jop. Und nun?

Clemens


----------



## gnss (14. Februar 2007)

Danke hat sich erledigt, ich bekomme morgen einen mitgebracht.


----------



## GFreude (16. Februar 2007)

Jemand heute abend gegen 18 Uhr auf dem Rad und Lust zum kleinen Nightride?

Hiho


----------



## gnss (16. Februar 2007)

Würde bereits 17 gehen?


----------



## GFreude (16. Februar 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Würde bereits 17 gehen?



Nee, bin gerade auf der Couch erst aufgewacht! 

Sorrrrry


----------



## ahara (16. Februar 2007)

Ach neee.. ein Mittagsschläfchen....soso...na ja...in deinem Alter..


----------



## GFreude (16. Februar 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Ach neee.. ein Mittagsschläfchen....soso...na ja...in deinem Alter..



Das macht das Leben do so lebenswert!!! ... und im Urlaub darf man das!


----------



## ahara (16. Februar 2007)

Urlaub   Was ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (19. Februar 2007)

EscheburgerInnen Aufwachen!!!

Guckt ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2096

Hiho


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Februar 2007)

Moin!

Ich kann heute leider nicht! 

Vielleicht Mittwoch ne Runde?

Da könnte ich ab 16.30 Uhr.

Grüsse
Manni


----------



## GFreude (20. Februar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> http://www.maennermusik.de/download/...t_und_hart.mp3



... mit dem Fahrrrad durch den Wald ... dunkel, kalt und hart ...?

Hat die den kein Fully, ordentliche Klamotten und kein Licht? 
Singlespeederin? 

Hiho


----------



## gnss (20. Februar 2007)

Ich würde ja gern, aber meine Schnodderseuche lässt nur kurze, lockere Ausfahrten zu.


----------



## GFreude (20. Februar 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gern, aber meine Schnodderseuche lässt nur kurze, lockere Ausfahrten zu.



Schnodderseuche hab ich den ganzen Winter beim Radeln. Tobi hält bestimmt zwischendurch mal an!?

Hiho


----------



## -iolaus- (20. Februar 2007)

Logo    

Wer noch dazustoßen will:
Neuer Treffpunkt: 18.00 Richtweg/Ecke Dösselbuschberg, Parkplatz hinter der *F*(ußgänger)*L*(icht)*S*(ignal)*A*(nlage) !!!


----------



## Stemmel (20. Februar 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> EscheburgerInnen Aufwachen!!!
> 
> Hiho



Jaaa, wenn man Urlaub hat...  Meinereiner darf jetzt, wo er so lange krank war, auf der Arbeit wieder richtig reinhauen. Da bleibt keine Zeit für andere Sachen ausser arbeiten und schlafen... 

Nutze Du Deinen Urlaub schön und wenn Du arbeitest und keinen Urlaub mehr hast, dann werden wir in die Pedale treten!    

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (21. Februar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich kann heute leider nicht!
> Vielleicht Mittwoch ne Runde?
> Da könnte ich ab 16.30 Uhr.
> ...



Sorry,

heute kann ich leider nicht. Urlaubsstreß und ein bisschen Arbeiten (daddeln) muss ich ja auch noch.

War gestern 'ne echt schöne Runde mit Tobi. Ca. 45 km, um die 700 hm und 'nen 16,9 Schnitt   Ich wußte gar nicht das es im Wald so viel Up- & Downhill-Pfade gibt.
Das einzig ärgerliche war, dass irgendein Affe Tobis Banane auf dem Weg nach Krümmel aus dem geschlossenen Rucksack geklaut hat.  Zum Glück hat er die Müsliriegel unangetastet gelassen. 

Bis demnächst und Hiho


----------



## -iolaus- (21. Februar 2007)

Gerüchten zufolge soll der Affe eine gelbe Windweste getragen haben  Meinst du etwa, daß ich dein Rumgefummel an meinem Rucksack nicht gemerkt habe?? Außerdem schmatzt du so laut, daß es selbst bei Gegenwind zu hören ist....  

War wirklich eine schöne Runde, hat wieder mal  Spasss gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (21. Februar 2007)

-iolaus- schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge soll der Affe eine gelbe Windweste getragen haben  Meinst du etwa, daß ich dein Rumgefummel an meinem Rucksack nicht gemerkt habe?? Außerdem schmatzt du so laut, daß es selbst bei Gegenwind zu hören ist....



Wenn ich fahrtechnisch so gut und fit bin, dir während der Up- and Downhills auch noch am Rucksack rumzufummeln, dann wäre ich echt froh! 

Und außerdem war das kein Schmatzen sondern meim ständiges Naseputzen! 

Bis demnächst

Hiho


----------



## -iolaus- (22. Februar 2007)

Dienstag?


----------



## GFreude (22. Februar 2007)

-iolaus- schrieb:


> Dienstag?



Mal schau'n.
Ich _darf _Montag wieder zur Arbeit und muss mal seh'n was da alles noch _schnell _erledigt werden muss. 
Genaueres kann ich somit erst am Montag sagen.

Hiho


----------



## -iolaus- (22. Februar 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Mal schau'n.
> Ich _darf _Montag wieder zur Arbeit und muss mal seh'n was da alles noch _schnell _erledigt werden muss.
> Genaueres kann ich somit erst am Montag sagen.
> 
> Hiho



Jo, alles klar!!

Aufgepaßt:

Am Ende des Trails am Pumpspeicherbecken, dort wo es neben der Treppe hochgeht, liegen jetzt haufenweise Grassoden....   nicht fahrbar!!! Danke an den  edlen Spender...


----------



## Stemmel (4. März 2007)

In unserem Multifunktions-Zimmer sieht es zur Zeit SO aus   













Das hat man davon, wenn man eine Wohnung ohne Keller mietet und der Platz im Fahrradschuppen nicht mehr ausreicht... Kann man das schon SUCHT nennen?  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (4. März 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> In unserem Multifunktions-Zimmer sieht es zur Zeit SO aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo lässt du denn jetzt bloß deine Schuhe?...im Schuppen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (4. März 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Wo lässt du denn jetzt bloß deine Schuhe?...im Schuppen??



Nee, dafür haben wir eine extra Kammer (die Nutzung des Schuppens wurde uns ja fast untersagt...), aber an meine Schuhe komme ich auch nicht. Denn es handelt sich nicht nur um eine Schuh- sondern auch um eine Werkzeug-Unterstell-Kammer  

Daggi


----------



## gnss (5. März 2007)

Da fehlt ein Rad auf dem Bild, mußte das etwa alleine schlafen?


----------



## Manni1599 (5. März 2007)

@gnss: es fehlen 3!

Daggi's Sine, Daggi's fliegendes Pferd und mein Drössiger-Fully.
Wobei das letzgenannte ja zur Zeit in einem anderen Stall steht...


----------



## Stemmel (5. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @gnss: es fehlen 3!
> 
> Daggi's Sine, Daggi's fliegendes Pferd und mein Drössiger-Fully.
> Wobei das letzgenannte ja zur Zeit in einem anderen Stall steht...



Man beachte bitte, wessen Räder NICHT in der schönen warmen trocken Wohnung stehen... 

Daggi


----------



## gnss (5. März 2007)

Dein Rennrad ist doch da?


----------



## Stemmel (6. März 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Dein Rennrad ist doch da?



NOCH ist es nicht meines... 

Daggi


----------



## gnss (7. März 2007)

FÃ¤hrt diese Woche jemand zu CNC? Ich brauche ein 18er DX-Ritzel(4â¬).


----------



## Manni1599 (7. März 2007)

Ja, gestern.

Rate mal, was ich u.a. gekauft habe....


----------



## Manni1599 (8. März 2007)

Möchte noch jemand mit nach Ascheffel zur CTF am Sonntag, 11.03.07 ?

Ascheffel ist bei Eckernförde, Start hier in Escheburg um 07.45 Uhr (Abfahrt!).

Hätte noch Platz.


----------



## gnss (8. März 2007)

Das mit dem Ritzel hat sich erledigt. Das mit der CTF hört sich gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (8. März 2007)

Ssp?


----------



## gnss (8. März 2007)

Je nachdem ob ich morgen meine 2.5er Reifen bekomme und sie in den Rahmen passen.


----------



## Manni1599 (8. März 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Je nachdem ob ich morgen meine 2.5er Reifen bekomme und sie in den Rahmen passen.



MONDFAHRZEUG?


----------



## gnss (8. März 2007)

Waldfahrzeug.  Hoffentlich passt noch mehr.


----------



## Manni1599 (8. März 2007)

Dieser hier vielleicht: http://www.cgs-tyres.com/Information.38+M5299908cabf.0.html?&tx_cctyres_pi1[mode]=single&tx_cctyres_pi1[uid]=1

Was hast Du vor?


----------



## Cristina (8. März 2007)

Der geht nur bis 50km/h.


----------



## Cristina (8. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Möchte noch jemand mit nach Ascheffel zur CTF am Sonntag, 11.03.07 ?
> 
> Ascheffel ist bei Eckernförde, Start hier in Escheburg um 07.45 Uhr (Abfahrt!).
> 
> Hätte noch Platz.



Wir brauchen 2 Plätze...
Geht das klar?

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (9. März 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wir brauchen 2 Plätze...
> Geht das klar?
> 
> Gruß
> Cristina



Wir werdens versuchen (ICH muss ja nicht hinten sitzen...   )


----------



## gnss (9. März 2007)

Solange du dich vor der Abfahrt in Escheburg entscheidest welches Rad du nimmst sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (9. März 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Solange du dich vor der Abfahrt in Escheburg entscheidest welches Rad du nimmst sollte das kein Problem sein.



 SSP, mit Weichei-Übersetzung 2:111111111  (38:18) Soll ganz ordentlich hügelig sein dort. Habe auch neue Bremsbeläge montiert, kreischt jetzt viel melodischer!


----------



## gnss (9. März 2007)

Vielleicht kannst du uns mit deinen Bremsen etwas vorspielen, ich schaue mal nach ein paar Noten.


----------



## Robo83 (9. März 2007)

Moin, 

ich wollte Euch als "Nachbarn" fragen, mit was für Reifen Ihr so unterwegs seid. Ich habe zur Zeit Schwalbe Hurricane, ist zwar flott auf dem Deich aber im Wald kann man den vergessen.
Bin über Tipps sehr dankbar.

gruß...


----------



## Manni1599 (9. März 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wir brauchen 2 Plätze...
> Geht das klar?
> 
> Gruß
> Cristina



 So, dann ist der Wagen voll, Cristina, Martin und Manni fahren nach Eckernförde! 

Wird meine erste Singlespeed - CTF, wir werden die Escheburger Fahne schon hochhalten!


@robo83: Tja, da hat jeder so seine Vorlieben. Wenn Du Dir einen Satz Schwalbe Nobby Nic oder Michelin XCR zulegst machst Du nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Beppo (12. März 2007)

Moin Moin,
wie war sie denn?  Die CTF in Eckernförde? Vertell doch mal...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## gnss (12. März 2007)

Robo83 schrieb:


> ich wollte Euch als "Nachbarn" fragen, mit was für Reifen Ihr so unterwegs seid. Ich habe zur Zeit Schwalbe Hurricane, ist zwar flott auf dem Deich aber im Wald kann man den vergessen.
> Bin über Tipps sehr dankbar.


Conti Diesel in 2.5, aber nur weil nichts Breiteres in den Rahmen passt.


Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wie war sie denn?  Die CTF in Eckernförde? Vertell doch mal...


Landschaftlich war sie sehr schön und ein paar Hügel gab es auch, aber die Organisation war für langsamere Leute eine einzige Katastrophe. Eine Gruppeneinteilung gab es nicht und den Guides schienen langsame Fahrer irgendwie lästig. Jedenfalls mußte man bei einer Panne oder sonstigen Problemen zusehen wie man weiterkommt. Glücklicherweise wurde sich nicht allzuweit vom Startpunkt entfernt. Vorne gab es das übliche Rennen. Wenn die Jungs das nächste Mal alles hinbekommen, dann wird es sicher einer der Höhepunkte der CTF-Saison.

P.S.: Warme Duschen wurden am start versprochen, am Ende kam doch nur kaltes Wasser aus der Wand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (12. März 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wie war sie denn?  Die CTF in Eckernförde? Vertell doch mal...
> 
> Gruß, Beppo



Organisatorisch eine Katastrophe.
Es hieß am Anfang *"Auf langsamere Fahrer kann keine Rücksicht genommen werden"*
Klasse, dafür gab es auch nur eine Gruppe !!!!

_Zehn Kleine Radfahrer starteten in Aschefel in Eckernförde
Vier waren nicht nicht so schnell trotzdem fanden sie irgendwann zur Horde_

So schlecht wie der Reim war die Orga.
Landschaftlich ein Genuß und technisch die anspruchsvollste CTF bis dato.

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (19. März 2007)

Moin!

Da für diese Woche ja leider nur mieses Wetter vorausgesagt ist, wird das wohl nichts mit NR am Dienstag. Ich hatte mir eigentlich fest vorgenommen zu fahren, aber bei Graupelschauern im Wechsel mit Regen bin ich doch lieber Passivsportler und werde die Schätze ein wenig putzen. 

Am 31.03. und 01.04.2007 finden übrigens Radrennen in Ascheffel statt (CTF-Mitfahrer kennen Ascheffel ja schon), an beiden Tagen gibt es auch ein Jedermann-Rennen. Ich werde Samstag und Sonntag teilnehmen, vielleicht möchte der (die) ein(e) oder andere auch mal ein Radrennen fahren.
Einfach mal bei http://www.athletico-radsport.de/ vorbeischauen, dort gibt es die nötigen infos. 

Manni

P.S.: Nein, Martin, nicht SiSp und auch nicht MTB, nur Rennradschwucken.


----------



## gnss (19. März 2007)

D.h. ich darf nicht SSP auf breiten Slicks starten?


----------



## Manni1599 (19. März 2007)

Frag doch mal nach, die haben da ein Kontaktformular auf der Website.

Das Gesicht des Kontaktpartners würde ich gern sehen.... 

Der neue Renner    läuft übrigens fantastisch....

Das isser:




Ist doch ganz nett geworden, oder?


----------



## biker_tom (19. März 2007)

Moin,

sieht klasse aus Manni.

Ich mache diese Woche anderen Sport.... wenn man es denn als Sport bezeichen kann... renovieren!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hoedsch (20. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Der neue Renner    läuft übrigens fantastisch....



Na auf dem Panzertrail wird das aber kritisch mit den Reifen.  

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Manni1599 (20. März 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Na auf dem Panzertrail wird das aber kritisch mit den Reifen.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Hi Clemens,

Du bist also der Ansicht das ich noch einen GT-Crosser brauche? Lass das mal nicht Daggi hören.... 

Vielleicht doch erst ein schickes Stahl-Hardtail aus edlem Geröhr...


----------



## Catsoft (20. März 2007)

Hast du nicht schon zwei edle Stahlrösser? Nee, nee, ein Crosser muß her


----------



## hoedsch (20. März 2007)

Bei soviel Fürsprechern sehen wir hier demnächst bestimmt ein Bild von einem GT Crosser.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Stemmel (20. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hi Clemens,
> 
> Du bist also der Ansicht das ich noch einen GT-Crosser brauche? Lass das mal nicht Daggi hören....
> 
> Vielleicht doch erst ein schickes Stahl-Hardtail aus edlem Geröhr...




*Kein neues Rad  mehr für den Mann bevor nicht eines von den anderen verkauft ist! Punkt, aus. Ansonsten bitte ich um Angebote für eine neue Wohnung - für die Räder natürlich *

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (20. März 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *Kein neues Rad  mehr für den Mann bevor nicht eines von den anderen verkauft ist! Punkt, aus. Ansonsten bitte ich um Angebote für eine neue Wohnung - für die Räder natürlich *
> 
> Daggi



Den Spruch kenn ich irgendwoher. Ich hab meinen Keller ja gerade aufgeräumt um Platz zu machen für neue Projekte


----------



## Manni1599 (20. März 2007)

Wenn ich doch nur einen Keller hätte......           

Wenn jemand einen abschließbaren Raum in oder um Escheburg den man einigermaßen günstig mieten könnte kennt, bitte melden!


----------



## Kompostman (21. März 2007)

Für die Räder oder bleiben die in der Wohnung?


----------



## Catsoft (21. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch nur einen Keller hätte......
> 
> Wenn jemand einen abschließbaren Raum in oder um Escheburg den man einigermaßen günstig mieten könnte kennt, bitte melden!



Wir brauchen unseren Keller selber


----------



## Stemmel (21. März 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wir brauchen unseren Keller selber



Obwohl: Mit ein wenig Platzmangement bzw. Verzicht von Eurer Seite...   

Daggi


----------



## Catsoft (21. März 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Obwohl: Mit ein wenig Platzmangement bzw. Verzicht von Eurer Seite...
> 
> Daggi




Nix Verzicht! Das Leben könnte Morgen vorbei sein


----------



## ahara (21. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Der neue Renner    läuft übrigens fantastisch....
> 
> Das isser:
> 
> ...



  Glückwunsch zum neuen Renner...Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen fahren?!


----------



## Catsoft (23. März 2007)

Moin!
Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie die Strecke nach Geesthacht derzeit aussieht. Zuletzt lagen auf dem Pfad ja jede Menge Bäume :-(

Robert


----------



## -iolaus- (23. März 2007)

Stand letzte Woche: Hat sich zwischen Fahrendorf und dem "Aussichtsplateau" noch *nix *getan, kein Durchkommen... 
musst obenrum ausweichen

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (23. März 2007)

Dann halt Straßenrunde, egal...


----------



## GFreude (25. März 2007)

Moin,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Dienstagsrunde aus?  Fährt jemand diesen Dienstag. Das Wetter soll sich doch eigentlich bis einschl. Dienstag halten; oder? Und da die Bidenverhältnis mit jeden Tag besser (trockener) werden, wäre das doch mal wieder 'ne willkommene Gelegenheit!
Ich könnte so ab 18 Uhr. Später wäre aber auch OK!

Hiho


----------



## Manni1599 (26. März 2007)

Ich sage mal spontan zu.  

Start 18.00 Uhr? Poste doch mal im LMB, vielleicht fährt ja der ein oder andere noch mit.

Manni


----------



## GFreude (26. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich sage mal spontan zu.
> 
> Start 18.00 Uhr? Poste doch mal im LMB, vielleicht fährt ja der ein oder andere noch mit.
> 
> Manni



Erledigt!  
Ich hab erstmal was eingetragen. Mal sehen wer sich einträgt. Dann können wir ja an der Mehrzweckhalle alles weitere abstimmen! Braucht man schon Licht um die Zeit? Ich schau mal so gegen 21 Uhr aus dem Fenster, ob ich noch was zu sehen ist. 

Hiho


----------



## gnss (27. März 2007)

Vorsicht Frösche, nicht ausrutschen.


----------



## GFreude (27. März 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Vorsicht Frösche, nicht ausrutschen.



*Frösche?*
Meinst du ggf. die jährliche Krötenwanderung über die Strasse die nach Fahrendorf führt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (27. März 2007)

Ich habe nur an den Golfplatztümpeln und auf dem Tobitrail in Geesthacht welche gesehen.


----------



## Manni1599 (28. März 2007)

Moin!
 Günther und ich sind gestern eine schöne, zügige Runde durch den Sachsenwald gefahren. Auf der 6. ist es teilweise noch sehr tief, ansonsten alles gut fahrbar.  

Heute Rennrad; wer möchte und Lust und Zeit hat:

Treffen auf dem Parkplatz des Hotel Meridian in Stillhorn (Autobahnausfahrt Stillhorn, man kann nicht vorbei fahren) um 17.45 Uhr, Abfahrt gegen 18.00 Uhr. Dort gibt es eine schöne 5,5 Km Runde mit ganz wenig Autoverkehr.

Manni


----------



## ahara (29. März 2007)

Wer noch nicht weiß, wie er am 31.03. unterwegs sein soll/will/kann, der kann sich dieser Truppe anschließen...


http://www.foren.tomcon.de/apboard/thread.php?id=602&sessid=3c881e92d51c781b07f82131f4c804ba


----------



## ahara (29. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Dort gibt es eine schöne 5,5 Km Runde mit ganz wenig Autoverkehr.
> 
> Manni



Da lohnt sich ja die Anfahrt nicht....


----------



## Cristina (29. März 2007)

Mit dem Rennrad fährt man nicht nur über langweiligen Asphalt, sondern auch noch im Kreis.


----------



## Cristina (29. März 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Mit dem Rennrad fährt man nicht nur über langweiligen Asphalt, sondern auch noch im Kreis.



Martin sollte mal lernen mit seinem Benutzernamen zu schreiben


----------



## biker_tom (2. April 2007)

Moin,

habe da mal eine Frage in die Runde:

wer kann gut Räder einspeichen und zentrieren?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Beppo (5. April 2007)

Moin Moin,
was geht am Ostermontag?
Wollen wir auf dicken oder dünnen Reifen "eiern" ?
Und wie siehts mit ´nem geeignetem Feuer am Samstag aus?
Und überhaupt, was geht in Escheburg? Seit ihr noch alle da?????

müde Grüße,
Beppo


----------



## Manni1599 (5. April 2007)

Ja, da sind wir noch. Zur Zeit geht gemeinsam irgendwie nicht so viel, sollte sich aber bald wieder ändern.

Ausfahrt am Ostermontag fände ich schön, gerne auf dicken Reifen. 

Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## Stemmel (5. April 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit ´nem geeignetem Feuer am Samstag aus?
> Und überhaupt, was geht in Escheburg? Seit ihr noch alle da?????
> 
> müde Grüße,
> Beppo




Jaaa, immer noch daaaa... 

Osterfeuer sind wir bei Freunden in Volksdorf eingeladen. Die sind gerade umgezogen in ein kleines Häuschen mit Garten und nutzen das Fest, um den entrümpelten Gartenabfall zu entsorgen  Und (O-Ton) von dem "Kartonchaos" im Haus abzulenken. 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (5. April 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, da sind wir noch. Zur Zeit geht gemeinsam irgendwie nicht so viel, sollte sich aber bald wieder ändern.
> Ausfahrt am Ostermontag fände ich schön, gerne auf dicken Reifen.
> Grüsse,
> Manni



Ostermontag, dicke Reifen   ! Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## Beppo (5. April 2007)

ja Mooooiiiiiinnnnn Eschebursch,
das ist doch klasse. Wann eiern wir denn mit den dicken Reifen? Von 9.00Uhr bis 18.00uhr oder umgekehrt oder so zwischendrinn??
schon wieder müde Grüße, 
Beppo


----------



## gnss (5. April 2007)

Vom Sonnenauf- bis zum Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Catsoft (6. April 2007)

Hat jemand das Werkzeug für ein Truvativ-ISIS innenlager?


----------



## Beppo (6. April 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Werkzeug für ein Truvativ-ISIS innenlager?



Nö, nur die Shimano Toys, ähh Tools


----------



## Beppo (6. April 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Vom Sonnenauf- bis zum Sonnenuntergang.



Jepp.
Was haltet ihr von der sportlichen 13.00Uhr am Montag an der Dings-Bums-Halle??

Denn mal allen hier schöne Ostern und viel Spaß.
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Beppo (6. April 2007)

...einen hab´ ich noch:

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Andrea. Alles Gute und happy Trails und so´n Kram        :kotz:  

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Cristina (6. April 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> ...einen hab´ ich noch:
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Andrea. Alles Gute und happy Trails und so´n Kram        :kotz:
> 
> Gruß, Beppo



Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von uns Dreien 

Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (7. April 2007)

Hi Andrea,

auch von mir alles liebe und gute!   

Ich hoffe, Du bist reich beschenkt worden, sehen wir uns Montag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (7. April 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hi Andrea,
> auch von mir alles liebe und gute!
> Ich hoffe, Du bist reich beschenkt worden, sehen wir uns Montag?



Moin Zicke,

da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag (nachträglich?) auch von mir.

Auf ein Wiedersehen(-biken)!


----------



## ahara (7. April 2007)

Danke euch allen für die lieben Glückwünsche zu meinem Geburtstag. 

Montag werde ich leider nicht dabei sein können...


----------



## Manni1599 (8. April 2007)

Schade, Andrea!

Also dann, morgen (Ostermontag) um 13.00 Uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle in Escheburg.


----------



## GFreude (8. April 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schade, Andrea!
> 
> Also dann, morgen (Ostermontag) um 13.00 Uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle in Escheburg.


----------



## Manni1599 (10. April 2007)

Moin!

War mal wieder eine schöne Runde gestern. Gute 50 km in knapp 3,5 Std. auf herrlichen Trails. Auch wenn um den Mühlenteich in Aumühle wieder massenhaft Fussgänger unterwegs waren, lohnt sich ein Ausflug um den Teich immer. Und es gibt immer wieder neue Trails zu entdecken. 
Am nächsten Wochenende soll das Wetter ja wieder sehr schön werden, vielleicht sind wir ja dann noch ein paar Leute mehr...

So denn,
Manni


----------



## GFreude (10. April 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> War mal wieder eine schöne Runde gestern. Gute 50 km in knapp 3,5 Std. auf herrlichen Trails. ...
> Am nächsten Wochenende soll das Wetter ja wieder sehr schön werden, vielleicht sind wir ja dann noch ein paar Leute mehr...
> ...



Nächstes WE klingt schon mal gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (12. April 2007)

Moin Andrea,

nachträglich auch noch alles gute von uns beiden

Gruß
Thomas

PS: ich bin ja auch bald dran.... es wird genullt!


----------



## biker_tom (12. April 2007)

Moin,

mal ne Frage: wo laßt ihr eure Räder einspeichen? Müßte dringend mal die Speichen nachspannen, die knacken schon.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## GFreude (12. April 2007)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal ne Frage: wo laßt ihr eure Räder einspeichen? Müßte dringend mal die Speichen nachspannen, die knacken schon.
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hi Thomas,

beim Fahrradhändler! 
Nee Spaß beiseite. Da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. 
Ich bin bisher nicht in die Verlegenheit gekommen! Wenn ich bemerke, dass die eine oder andere Speiche locker sitzt, ziehe ich diese auch gleich wieder nach. So vermeide ich größere Korrekturen, die ich nicht mehr selbst hinbekomme. 
Ansonsten frag doch einfach mal beim Händler deines Vertrauens nach.


----------



## ahara (13. April 2007)

biker_tom schrieb:


> PS: ich bin ja auch bald dran.... es wird genullt!



  das muss ja gefeiert werden


----------



## hoedsch (14. April 2007)

Findet morgen eine Runde statt?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## gnss (16. April 2007)

Einige waren am Sonntag bei der GT-Ausfahrt im Sachsenwald http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267159&page=2 und Cristina und ich waren im Harz. Perfektes Wetter, nur ein paar umgefallene Bäume hier und da.


----------



## gnss (16. April 2007)

ist heute abend jemand für eine tour zu haben? vorerst der letzte heiße tag.


----------



## Cristina (16. April 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> ist heute abend jemand für eine tour zu haben? vorerst der letzte heiße tag.



auaaaaaaaaaaaa.......


----------



## GFreude (16. April 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> ist heute abend jemand für eine tour zu haben? vorerst der letzte heiße tag.




Sorry,
ich war alleine los und hatte nach dem Mittagessen nicht mehr geguckt, ob jemand fährt.
@Catsoft: Der Trail Richtung Geesthacht kann noch immer nicht befahren werden. Das wird dieses Jahr wohl auch nichts mehr. Es liegen noch jeder Menge Bäume rum und andere, die noch stehen, sind zum Fällen gekennzeichnet. Schade 
@Tobi: Hast du die Drops am Heidbergring schon gesichtet? Habe mich heute noch nicht getraut! 
@ahara: Gibt es dich noch? Fährst du noch oder schiebst du schon?


----------



## Manni1599 (19. April 2007)

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine Runde ab 18.00 Uhr?

So ca. 2 Stunden? 

Ich setz mal was ins LMB.
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (20. April 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> @ahara: Gibt es dich noch? Fährst du noch oder schiebst du schon?



Ich lebe noch. War letzte Woche an 5 Tagen mit dem Rad unterwegs. Davon allerdings 4x mit dem RR. Mit der Planung ist es bei mir momentan etwas schwieriger, deshalb war ich spontan alleine los. 
Habe vielleicht zwischendurch am WE Zeit. Wenn es passt, schließe ich mich kurzfristig euren Touren an, sofern sie im LMB stehen.


----------



## -iolaus- (20. April 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> [email protected]: Hast du die Drops am Heidbergring schon gesichtet? Habe mich heute noch nicht getraut! ...



Jupp, hab ich...    

Ist schon ganz nett, was die Jungs da gemacht haben! War für mich nur eine ganz schöne Überraschung, als ich wie gewohnt hinterm ersten "Drop" rechts Gase gegeben hatte und plötzlich auf den Abgruuuuuund zugerast bin.... 

Angst essen Seele auf oder was....gibt doch auch noch nen Chickenway

Ich fahr dann doch lieber die Abbruchkante am Aussichtsplateau runter 

Auf bald!!
-T-


----------



## Stemmel (21. April 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> War letzte Woche an 5 Tagen mit dem Rad unterwegs.



Ich beneide Dich um soviel freie Zeit! 

Daggi


----------



## Kompostman (23. April 2007)

Bitte haltet mal die Augen offen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=274475


----------



## ahara (23. April 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich beneide Dich um soviel freie Zeit!
> 
> Daggi



Das sieht nur nach viel Zeit aus. Muss sie auch irgendwoanders einsparen...


----------



## GFreude (24. April 2007)

Morgen jemand gegen 18 Uhr auf dem Bike?


----------



## ahara (24. April 2007)

Nein, fahre morgen schon mit dem Rad vom Büro nach Hause....


----------



## Manni1599 (25. April 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Morgen jemand gegen 18 Uhr auf dem Bike?



Ich bin mit einem Freund schon gegen 17.00 Uhr auf dem Bike. Wenn noch jemand möchte, Start bei mir. Wird eine ca. 2 Std Ausfahrt.


----------



## gnss (25. April 2007)

Ich muß erstmal mein Hinterrad verarzten.  Vielleicht fahre ich mit einem anderen Rad, mal gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (25. April 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Das sieht nur nach viel Zeit aus. Muss sie auch irgendwoanders einsparen...



Ich schulde meinem Arbeitgeber schon satte 3 Arbeitstage... ;-( Und die muss ich schon irgendwo einsparen - leider klappt das auch nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle  

Daggi


----------



## gnss (25. April 2007)

1700


----------



## GFreude (25. April 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> 1700



Jo, ich auch!


----------



## Manni1599 (25. April 2007)

Hat Spaß gemacht, schöne Runde wars! War auch (für mich) ganz schön zügig!

Das muss wieder regelmäßig gemacht werden, sollen wir das wieder Dienstags machen?


----------



## GFreude (26. April 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht, schöne Runde wars! War auch (für mich) ganz schön zügig!
> 
> Das muss wieder regelmäßig gemacht werden, sollen wir das wieder Dienstags machen?



Ja gerne (wenn es denn paßt).

Hiho


----------



## Manni1599 (30. April 2007)

Moin!

Wie siehts aus mit einer längeren Runde für morgen, 01.05.2007?

Ich würde gerne mal wieder entspannt nach Lauenburg oder noch ein Stück weiter fahren. Clemens hat zwar auch für die Habes gepostet, aber da ist mir der Beginn zu spät. 

Vorschlag: Start in Escheburg gegen 11.00 Uhr, Zurück gegen 17-18.00 Uhr in Escheburg. 

Meldet euch mal,
Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (30. April 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie siehts aus mit einer längeren Runde für morgen, 01.05.2007?
> 
> ...




Hallo Manni,

wir sind übers WE und die Feiertage im Harz,
mußte Heute zwar nach HH,fahre aber gleich wieder...
Sonst würden Martin und ich gerne mitfahren.

 Gruß
Cristina


----------



## GFreude (30. April 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie siehts aus mit einer längeren Runde für morgen, 01.05.2007?
> 
> ...



Hi Manni,

muss das so lange dauern? 
Escheburg - Lauenburg und zurück. so ca. 75 km, ca. 4 Stunden (max. 5 Stunden) und ich bin dabei. 11 Uhr Abfahrt ist OK!

Ich glaub Beppo ist auch im Harz und Andrea ist höchstwahrscheinlich zwischendurch schon gefahren! 

Muss nämlich noch ein bisschen Arbeiten und wollte nach so 'ner Tour nicht auch noch bis in die Puppen arbeiten.

Meld dich oder poste im LMB!

Hiho


----------



## Catsoft (30. April 2007)

Moin!
Gruesse aus Malle an Alle  Hier laeuft alles nach Plan.....


Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Mai 2007)

War eine schöne Runde gestern, Günther und ich waren nach langer Zeit mal wieder in Lauenburg, leider gab es den ein und anderen technischen Defekt an meinem Fully  , dadurch musste ab und an ein Päuschen gemacht werden. ....

@catsoft & chrissie: Viel Spaß noch und bis bald!

(Ich hoffe, das Wetter ist bei euch so gut wie hier, einfach traumhaft!)


----------



## ahara (2. Mai 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ich glaub Beppo ist auch im Harz und Andrea ist höchstwahrscheinlich zwischendurch schon gefahren!



Du hast wie immer Recht  ....war über's lange WE auf Fehmarn und bin dort gefahren....und heute mit dem RR...


----------



## GFreude (3. Mai 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Du hast wie immer Recht  ....war über's lange WE auf Fehmarn und bin dort gefahren....und heute mit dem RR...



Immer hab ich sicherlich nicht Recht! Aber wenigstens ab und zu! 

*Aber schön das es dich noch gibt!*


----------



## ahara (3. Mai 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Aber schön das es dich noch gibt!*



 

Ist jemand zufällig heute in der Stadt und hat Lust mit mir über den Deich zurück zu fahren?


----------



## Stemmel (3. Mai 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Ist jemand zufällig heute in der Stadt und hat Lust mit mir über den Deich zurück zu fahren?



Was für ein Zufall! Ich wollte heute auch über den Deich zurück, bin auch wie fast jeden Tag in der Stadt.  

*ABER:* Ich bin natürlich mit dem Auto da und besuche in Moorfleet noch eine Freundin zum Geburtstag.  

Werde aber die Augen offen halten und sehen, ob ich Dich überhole...  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (7. Mai 2007)

Servus....

Hat jemand Lust dies Jahr wieder an der Sternfahrt teilzunehmen? Mal wieder über die Köhlbrandbrücke und so....

*Termin: 17.6.07*


----------



## hoedsch (7. Mai 2007)

Klar ich bin dabei. Von Harburg über die Köhlbrandbrücke mit Familie.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2007)

Daggi und ich auch.


----------



## ahara (7. Mai 2007)

Das ist doch super...und da Daggi diesmal mitfährt können wir doch alle zusammen mit der Bahn nach Harburg fahren und mit dem Rad zurück....oder?


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Mai 2007)

Ja, gute Idee.


Ist für diesen Samstag (12.05.) eigentlich schon etwas geplant?


----------



## GFreude (8. Mai 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Servus....
> Hat jemand Lust dies Jahr wieder an der Sternfahrt teilzunehmen? Mal wieder über die Köhlbrandbrücke und so....
> *Termin: 17.6.07*



Asphalt??? Ohne auch nur in der Nähe eines Waldes zu sein?

Das ist doch nur was für dünnReifengeradeausnebeneinanderherFahrer!!! 

Und nichts für singende fette Puschen mit ordentlich Profil!

HiHo


----------



## gnss (8. Mai 2007)

Sternfahrt ist gut.


Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ist für diesen Samstag (12.05.) eigentlich schon etwas geplant?


Um 10 ist Streckenbesichtigung in Altenau.


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Mai 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Sternfahrt ist gut.
> 
> Um 10 ist Streckenbesichtigung in Altenau.



Bist Du gemeldet für Altenau?

Ich habe nun mal für das nächste WE meine Hilfe für die Tagesraum-Renovierung auf Bitten von Rudolf zugesagt. Daggi und ich werden also auf der Hütte sein - allerdings zum arbeiten. Evtl. werde ich am 25.-26.08.2007 in Grafschaft beim Marathon starten. Ist aber noch nicht fix.

@GFreude: Angst vor der Köhlbrandbrücke?


----------



## gnss (8. Mai 2007)

Noch nicht.


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Ein neuer Bewohner unseres "Fahrradzimmers", diesmal kein Avalanche, sondern ein Richter 8.0  , (natürlich von GT) wieder aus Stahl, *fahrbar* neu aufgebaut:




Demnächst auch im Wald zu sehen! 


Manni


----------



## ahara (9. Mai 2007)

schöne Farbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (10. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ein neuer Bewohner unseres "Fahrradzimmers", diesmal kein Avalanche, sondern ein Richter 8.0
> 
> Manni



Definitiv der letzte Neueinzug in diesem Zimmer, ansonsten streike ich! 

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Mai 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Definitiv der letzte Neueinzug in *diesem* Zimmer, ansonsten streike ich!
> 
> Daggi



Da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt   .

Nein, im Ernst: Daggi hat da recht. Es wird ganz sicher keins mehr dazu kommen.


----------



## Stemmel (10. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt   .
> 
> Nein, im Ernst: Daggi hat da recht. Es wird ganz sicher keins mehr dazu kommen.



A) Es ist das EINZIGE Fahrradzimmer unserer Wohnung!!!!!!!!  
B) Gott sei Dank steht es jetzt hier GRAU auf grau (ist aber trotzdem lesbar... )

Daggi


----------



## hoedsch (10. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *fahrbar*


Was bedeutet denn in diesem Zusammenhang fahrbar? Sind die anderen Geräte aus Deiner Sammlung nicht fahrbar?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Mai 2007)

Doch, schon.

Aber, z.B. das 92'er Avalanche, welches ja noch im (fast) Neuzustand ist, wird natürlich anders bewegt als das moderne 2005er. Das Richter möchte ich auch "richtig" bewegen, was mich z.B. zu modernen V-Brakes, Laufradsatz und Kurbel bewogen hat.


----------



## gnss (13. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun mal für das nächste WE meine Hilfe für die Tagesraum-Renovierung auf Bitten von Rudolf zugesagt. Daggi und ich werden also auf der Hütte sein - allerdings zum arbeiten.


Wann kommt ihr denn? Und ein Rad wirst du doch wohl mitnehmen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (14. Mai 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Und ein Rad wirst du doch wohl mitnehmen oder?



Ich glaube eher nicht. Denn es ist Hüttenrenovierung angesagt. 

Als ehemaliges Vorstandsmitglied eines Vereines wäre ich stinkesauer, wenn ein Mitglied trotz Anwesenheit nicht an der Gemeinschaftsarbeit teilnehmen würde... Bei uns hieß es immer: Wir sind ein Verein in dem jeder Rechte und Pflichten hat und kein Dienstleistungsunternehmen, in dem man sich die Rosinen aus dem Teig suchen kann. 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (14. Mai 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher nicht. Denn es ist Hüttenrenovierung angesagt.
> 
> Als ehemaliges Vorstandsmitglied eines Vereines wäre ich stinkesauer, wenn ein Mitglied trotz Anwesenheit nicht an der Gemeinschaftsarbeit teilnehmen würde... Bei uns hieß es immer: Wir sind ein Verein in dem jeder Rechte und Pflichten hat und kein Dienstleistungsunternehmen, in dem man sich die Rosinen aus dem Teig suchen kann.
> 
> Daggi



Ja genau, Hüttenrenovierung...

Ich werde wohl eines der wichtigen Funktionen haben, die Verpflegung!!!
samt Einkauf und Ausführung...
Und trotzdem werde ich auch die Zeit finden aufs Rad zu steigen,
ist nämlich immer eine Sache der Organisation, nicht wahr? 
Bis dahin.


Cristina


----------



## gnss (14. Mai 2007)

Ich habe als Nichtmitglied die Hütte geputzt und habe deshalb keinerlei Geiwssenbisse. Eine klitzekleine Feierabendrunde ist immer drin, und wenn es der Brockensprint um Mitternacht ist. Naja muß jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Mai 2007)

Wie sieht es denn für Donnerstag aus?

Nachmittags (so ab 13.00 Uhr) könnte man ja mal ne lockere Ausfahrt planen...

Habe morgens RR-Training, deshalb so "spät".

Meldet euch mal.

Manni


----------



## Stemmel (15. Mai 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ja genau, Hüttenrenovierung...
> 
> Ich werde wohl eines der wichtigen Funktionen haben, die Verpflegung!!!
> samt Einkauf und Ausführung...
> ...





gnss schrieb:


> Ich habe als Nichtmitglied die Hütte geputzt und habe deshalb keinerlei Geiwssenbisse. Eine klitzekleine Feierabendrunde ist immer drin, und wenn es der Brockensprint um Mitternacht ist. Naja muß jeder selbst wissen.



  ...ich hatte Euch doch gar nicht angesprochen...   

Wenn Ihr Euch trotzdem auf "den Schlips getreten" fühlen solltet, dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung. 

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Mai 2007)

War mal wieder richtig schön im Harz. Freitag Abend direkt nach meiner Ankunft sind wir (Cristina, Martin und ich), noch schnell die sehr schöne "Hausrunde" gefahren. Samstag haben wir dann ordentlich geschafft und Abends gegrillt. Sonntag ist Martin dann den Marathon in Altenau mitgefahren, Cristina und ich haben ihn dann (über superschöne Umwege) dort "besucht" und mit den Rädern abgeholt. Martin hatte danach gut 100 Km auf dem Tacho, Cristina und ich gute 45 Km. Karsten haben wir auch noch getroffen, beide, Karsten und Martin, sind im Schnitt schneller als 21 Km/h auf 70 Km gefahren! Nicht schlecht, oder?   

Was geht am Pfingstwochenende? Wollen wir mal wieder im größeren Kreis biken? Meldet euch doch mal.
Grüsse, Manni


----------



## GFreude (21. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...
> Was geht am Pfingstwochenende? Wollen wir mal wieder im größeren Kreis biken? Meldet euch doch mal.
> Grüsse, Manni



Nur im Kreis und dann auch noch 'nen großer?  Ist doch langweilig! Da kann ich ja gleich RR fahren  Ansonsten bin ich bei geeigneter Wetterlage gerne mit dabei!

Falls einer/eine noch mal vor Pfingsten fährt, kann er/sie ja gerne mal posten! 

HiHo


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Mai 2007)

Yo, Günni,

nimm mal vorsichtshalber 'ne Ersatzgabel und Hinterbau mit, es werden vermutlich mehr als 20 Km. Und vergiss die Tel.Nr. von Peter V. und Herrn Steiner nicht!


----------



## hoedsch (21. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Martin dann den Marathon in Altenau mitgefahren, Cristina und ich haben ihn dann (über superschöne Umwege) dort "besucht" und mit den Rädern abgeholt.



Mist, dann haben wir uns verpasst. Beppo habe ich auch getroffen, aber Martin und der ganze Rest sind mir nicht begegnet.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## GFreude (21. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Yo, Günni,
> nimm mal vorsichtshalber 'ne Ersatzgabel und Hinterbau mit, es werden vermutlich mehr als 20 Km. Und vergiss die Tel.Nr. von Peter V. und Herrn Steiner nicht!



Und das von dir !!! Na ja, wenn ich ständig zwischen 8 Bikes wechseln würde, würde höchstwahrscheinlich auch bei mir kein Bike kaputtgehen!!! 

Und dank den Herren Voitl und Steiner habe ich bis jetzt noch kein Problem gehabt (wenn ich meine eigenen Wartungsversuche mal abziehe!). Toi Toi Toi Das nenn ich echte deutsche Wertarbeit! 
Bis moin und dann zeig ich dir mal was nen Voitl ist!

Hiho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (21. Mai 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Nur im Kreis und dann auch noch 'nen großer?  Ist doch langweilig! Da kann ich ja gleich RR fahren



So ein *Leicht*baurad wäre überhaupt nichts für dich.... 



GFreude schrieb:


> Falls einer/eine noch mal vor Pfingsten fährt, kann er/sie ja gerne mal posten!
> HiHo



Ich fahre bestimmt noch vorher....das eine oder das andere Rad...


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Mai 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Ich fahre bestimmt noch vorher....das eine oder das andere Rad...



Vielleicht heute das MTB?

Heute, 18.00 Uhr treffen an der Mehrzweckhalle, *LOCKERE* Feierabendrunde.


----------



## GFreude (22. Mai 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> So ein *Leicht*baurad wäre überhaupt nichts für dich....



Wie jetzt? Für mich Fliegengewicht wären die Streichholzreifen nichts?  Mit meiner zierlichen Statue könnte man mich doch noch nicht mal vom Oberrohr unterscheiden!  
Allerdings verstehe ich jetzt auch so langsam, warum RR so dünne "Streichholz-"Reifen haben. Beim ständigen monotonen Geradeausfahren, ach nee, im Kreis fahren, kann man dann wenigstens mal so'n Reifen zwischen die Augenlieder klemmen, damit die nicht ganz zufallen beim stumpfen Pedallieren! 



ahara schrieb:


> Ich fahre bestimmt noch vorher....das eine oder das andere Rad...



Lass mich doch bitte Wissen, wenn du mal wieder auf großen Füssen, äääähhh dicken Reifen, unterwegs bist. 
Vielleicht passt es ja, dass ich dich dann wieder ein bisschen Quälen kann  Verdient hast du das, nach der obigen Bemerkung, auf alle Fälle! ... und dann jammer nicht rum!


----------



## ahara (22. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Vielleicht heute das MTB?
> 
> Heute, 18.00 Uhr treffen an der Mehrzweckhalle, *LOCKERE* Feierabendrunde.




Ich versuch's zu organisieren....wartet aber nicht auf mich 


@GFreude:


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (23. Mai 2007)

passt zwar nicht zum thema, aber ich hab gesehen ein paar von euch sind in altenau gefahren
also wollte ich mal fragen ob in buchholz auch jemand fährt


----------



## gnss (23. Mai 2007)

Es werden welche da sein, aber keine Ahnung ob jemand fährt.


----------



## Stemmel (24. Mai 2007)

Beppo fährt...


----------



## gnss (26. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand das Tour-Magazin 12/06 und/oder 12/04?


----------



## ahara (26. Mai 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Tour-Magazin 12/06 und/oder 12/04?



Ich glaube da bist du hier im falschen Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (27. Mai 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Ich glaube da bist du hier im falschen Forum



Wieso? Da sind doch Bilder drin und somit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch gar nicht so klein!


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Mai 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Tour-Magazin 12/06 und/oder 12/04?



Manni hat nachgesehen, leider nicht... 

Daggi


----------



## biker_tom (29. Mai 2007)

Moin moin,

mal so in die Runde fragt wie es euch denn so geht?


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (29. Mai 2007)

Hi,

lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen...was macht die Gesundheit?

Wenn das Wetter mal wieder mitspielt, könnten wir mal 'ne Runde fahren ...


----------



## Stemmel (30. Mai 2007)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> mal so in die Runde fragt wie es euch denn so geht?
> 
> ...



Danke, gut. 

Ehrlich gesagt: Wenn wir jammern bedauert uns auch keiner!  Also: Kopf hoch denn Gott sei Dank ist er dicker als der Hals. Sonst würde er auch reinrutschen!  

Daggi


----------



## biker_tom (6. Juni 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Danke, gut.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt: Wenn wir jammern bedauert uns auch keiner!  Also: Kopf hoch denn Gott sei Dank ist er dicker als der Hals. Sonst würde er auch reinrutschen!
> 
> Daggi



Moin Moin,

habe ich geschrieben, dass es mir schlecht geht? Nagut, bin vor ein paar wochen 40 geworden... aber ansonsten geht es soweit gut.... Hänge momentan mehr über den Büchern fürs Fermstudium als auf dem Rad...

Leider ist ja das Wetter insgesamt sehr wechselhaft, werde es aber trotzdem wagen mit Monika heute Abend ein wenig zu fahren....

Gruß
Thomas

PS an Andrea: können wir gerne mal wieder machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (6. Juni 2007)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> habe ich geschrieben, dass es mir schlecht geht?



Nein, dass nicht. Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass auf die Frage "wie es geht" eigentlich immer ein "danke gut" kommt. Denn wie soll der Fragende reagieren, wenn der Gefragte sagt "schlecht, micht zippt es hier, mich zippt es da..."? 



biker_tom schrieb:


> Nagut, bin vor ein paar wochen 40 geworden... aber ansonsten geht es soweit gut....



40?  Dann kannst Du Dich jetzt auf etwas gefasst machen, jetzt kommen die Zipperlein. Mein Augendoc hat am Montag auch gerade festgestellt, dass bei mir die "Alterssichtigkeit" einsetzt.  Vorteil: Zum Lesen benötige ich jetzt keine Brille mehr!  

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit!

So, bin auch wieder im Land. Konnte zwar nicht viel fahren in Frankreich, aber schön war's trotzdem. Werde in nächster Zeit wohl etwas kürzer treten müssen, mehr weiss ich erst nach dem MRT am 15.06. Bis dahin ist erstmal ruhiges treten auf Forstautobahnen angesagt, RR geht auch, allerdings kein Wiegetritt.:kotz: 

Na ja, schaun mer mal.


----------



## Catsoft (12. Juni 2007)

Hey Manni! Ich drück die Daumen...


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Juni 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Servus....
> 
> Hat jemand Lust dies Jahr wieder an der Sternfahrt teilzunehmen? Mal wieder über die Köhlbrandbrücke und so....
> 
> *Termin: 17.6.07*



Das wird nun bei Daggi und mir doch nichts. (Mal sehen, wie die Kernspin Ergebnisse aussehen...)

Schade!


----------



## gnss (13. Juni 2007)

Die Sternfahrt ist eine Überlegung wert, mal gucken wie das Wetter wird.

Bei Conradia bekommt man die Diagnose eigentlich sofort mitgeteilt, war jedenfalls bei mir so.


----------



## Cyclon (13. Juni 2007)

wenn du mit 40 morgens aufwachst und es tut nichts weh, bist du tot!


----------



## Stemmel (13. Juni 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Bei Conradia bekommt man die Diagnose eigentlich sofort mitgeteilt, war jedenfalls bei mir so.



Leider dauert es so lange, bis man überhaupt einen Termin bekommt. 2-3 Wochen. Wir haben uns schon die Finger wund telefoniert (sogar bis nach Lüneburg, Harburg, Bethesda-Krs. Bergedorf, Krhs. Reinbek). Nachdem ich den netten Mann im Winsener Krankenhaus einen Termin am 15.06. (zuerst sagte er, vor dem 21.06. geht gar nichts) aus dem Kreuz geleiert habe, haben die heute abgesagt! Technische Probleme... Also geht morgen die Telefoniererei wieder los... 

Am besten, Manni legt sich auf die Straße, ruft 112 und kommt dann als Notfall ins Krhs. Oder habt ihr eine Idee? 

Daggi


----------



## gnss (13. Juni 2007)

Wirklich so lange?  Dabei haben die in Bergedorf von morgens bis jetzt geöffnet, ich glaube ich mußte eine Woche warten. Wahrscheinlich liegt es am Sommer, da tun sich die Menschen öfter etwas.


----------



## ahara (13. Juni 2007)

@manni:   Gute Besserung....

...dann muss ich wohl am Sonntag alleine mitfahren...?!  


@GFreude: hast du Sa. vormittag Zeit und Lust mit mir zu fahren?


----------



## GFreude (13. Juni 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> @GFreude: hast du Sa. vormittag Zeit und Lust mit mir zu fahren?



Mal sehn und eigentlich ganz gerne! Dicke, laute Reifen??!!!
Samstagvormittag ist zwar eigentlich Hausputz und Einkaufen angesagt, aber da ich Freitag Urlaub habe, kann ich den Hausputz ggf. vorziehen oder du erledigst diesen am Freitagabend. Den Einkauf kann ich Samstag dann sicherlich noch später erledigen. 
Da mein Fullyrahmen jetzt weiter gerissen ist, baue ich gerade mein neues Voitl MX III auf und da CNC mir leider nicht alle Teile für die DiscBrake mitgegeben hat, kann ich dort Morgen wieder hinfahren 

Ich melde mich am Freitag noch mal und kann dir dann sagen, ob es klappt!

HiHo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (13. Juni 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Da mein Fullyrahmen jetzt weiter gerissen ist, baue ich gerade mein neues Voitl MC III auf



Ich verstehe nichts, erzähl mal.


----------



## ahara (13. Juni 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Mal sehn und eigentlich ganz gerne! Dicke, laute Reifen??!!!


Mit DIR nur dick und laut  



GFreude schrieb:


> Samstagvormittag ist zwar eigentlich Hausputz und Einkaufen angesagt, aber da ich Freitag Urlaub habe, kann ich den Hausputz ggf. vorziehen oder du erledigst diesen am Freitagabend.



DAFÜR musst du mir aber etwas mehr bieten als eine Tour mit deinem kaputten Bike...


----------



## Stemmel (14. Juni 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Wirklich so lange?  Dabei haben die in Bergedorf von morgens bis jetzt geöffnet, ich glaube ich mußte eine Woche warten. Wahrscheinlich liegt es am Sommer, da tun sich die Menschen öfter etwas.




Ja, ich hatte das vor ein paar Wochen schon mitbekommen, als ein Kollege sich beim Fußball das Knie verletzt hatte und der nach einem MRT-Termin telefoniert hat...  

In Deutschland darst Du halt nicht akut krank werden. Oder aber du holst Dir für alles mögliche schon mal im voraus Termine und wenn Du ihn doch nicht brauchst, sagst Du wieder ab.  

Manni war bei drei Praxen und im Krhs Reinbek. Ich habe ca. 10 Praxen antelefoniert und war ja ganz glücklich, dass das Krhs. Winsen so schnell war. Aber: Abgesagt.  

Daggi


----------



## biker_tom (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Ich war hier: http://www.bergedorfer-chirurgen.de/

was hat manni denn? Was am Knie? Das habe ich ja auch schon an beiden hinter mir....

Gute Besserung an Manni

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (14. Juni 2007)

VIELEN DANK! 

Aber wenn alles gut gegangen ist, dann liegt er jetzt schon in der Röhre. Nachdem ihm Termine zwischen dem 25.06. und 09.07. angeboten worden sind, ist er in einer Praxis in Harburg untergekommen. Dort hatte gerade einer seinen Termin abgesagt, so dass er "huschhusch" ins Auto springen und hinfahren konnte. 

Was genau es ist, wird er erst nach der Untersuchung wissen - in der Hoffnung, dass der Bericht auch gleich geschrieben wird. Vermutet wird ein Bluterguß im Knie durch den Anprall mit dem Auto. 

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (14. Juni 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> VIELEN DANK!
> ... Dort hatte gerade einer seinen Termin abgesagt, so dass er "huschhusch" ins Auto springen und hinfahren konnte...
> Daggi



huschhusch kann man bei Manni, so glaube ich mich an gestern Abend zu erinnern, derzeit nicht sagen!!! Oder gab es Übernacht eine Spontanheilung?




ahara schrieb:


> Mit DIR nur dick und laut
> 
> DAFÜR musst du mir aber etwas mehr bieten als eine Tour mit deinem kaputten Bike...



Das ist ja mit dir wie auf 'nem türkischen Basar. Immer mehr raushandeln. Aber OK; ne Tour mit mir und meinen neuen Hardtail?


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Juni 2007)

Du hast ein neues Haarteil? 

Nein, im Ernst, schickes Rad baust Du da auf. Aber die Gabel.....

Freue mich schon auf eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


----------



## GFreude (14. Juni 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...Aber die Gabel...
> QUOTE]
> 
> *Die Gabel ist kult!!!*


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Juni 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Die Gabel ist kult!!!*



Rex Gildo ist auch Kult und trotzdem schei$$e! 

Aber ich denke, wenn sie in ein Hardtail passt, dann in Deins. Da der Rahmen ja auf Dich maßgeschneidert ist und recht martialisch anmutet, könnte die Gabel tatsächlich gut passen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (14. Juni 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Manni1599 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Aber die Gabel...
> ...


----------



## GFreude (14. Juni 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> GFreude schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warst du schon bei CNC oder fährst du noch hin?
> ...


----------



## Stemmel (14. Juni 2007)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was hat manni denn? Was am Knie? Das habe ich ja auch schon an beiden hinter mir....
> 
> Gute Besserung an Manni
> ...



Tibiakopffraktur, und noch was an den Bändern... Reicht jedenfalls erstmal.  

Daggi


----------



## hoedsch (14. Juni 2007)

Mensch Manni, was machst Du für Sachen. Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung. Immerhin weiß ich jetzt dank Wikipedia, was eine Tibiakopffraktur ist. Dann muss ich wohl Erik erzählen, dass Du am Sonntag nicht mit über die Köhlbrandbrücke kommst.

Viele Grüße
Clemens


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juni 2007)

Mensch Manni  Gute Besserung!


----------



## ahara (14. Juni 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Das ist ja mit dir wie auf 'nem türkischen Basar. Immer mehr raushandeln. Aber OK; ne Tour mit mir und meinen neuen Hardtail?



Dann Samstag.....nur nicht ganz so früh (freitag wirds spät)  ...aber auch nicht zu spät,   da ich um 16 Uhr wieder schick sein muss....


@ manni: von mir auch gute Besserung....lass dich von daggi pflegen......ach ja.....und Rex Goldi ist sche..ße HOSSA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissie (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Manni, auch von mir gute Besserung! Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du schnell wieder fit wirst und deine bikes nicht zu lange ohne dich auskommen müssen.

Liebe Grüße, 
chrissie


----------



## Stemmel (15. Juni 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Mensch Manni, was machst Du für Sachen. Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung. Immerhin weiß ich jetzt dank Wikipedia, was eine Tibiakopffraktur ist. Dann muss ich wohl Erik erzählen, dass Du am Sonntag nicht mit über die Köhlbrandbrücke kommst.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Clemens



Tja, so einfach wollte ich es auch nicht machen...  

Grüß Deinen Mitfahrer ganz lieb von uns! 

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Juni 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> gnss schrieb:
> 
> 
> > War um 12 Uhr schon da!!! Muss aber wohl nächste Woche noch mal hin, um die Continental Mountain King in Männerbreite (2.4) abzuholen.
> ...


----------



## GFreude (15. Juni 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> JA, sieht tatsächlich schick aus, Dein neues Bike. Sogar die Gabel passt ganz gut.



Dank dir! 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> 4!!!! Wochen keinerlei Belastung, also auch kein Radfahren.
> Frankreich war eine tolle Sache, ich könnte:kotz:
> Bin natürlich auch mit dem beschädigten Knie noch den Col du Soulor und den Col du Aubisque raufgefahren, nur i Sitzen, weil Wiegetritt nicht ging.
> War nicht meine beste Idee.



Fußgänger leben halt gefährlich. Aber was willst machen, da musst du jetzt durch.



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Vielleicht demnächst mal wieder ein Treffen ohne Helm??
> Wird mal wieder Zeit, finde ich.



Gerne, ich/wir sind dabei. Ggf. mal wieder grillen? Wie wird das Wetter?


----------



## Stemmel (15. Juni 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Fängt gerade an zu regnen, 150m weiter bei Euch auch?
> 
> Es gibt nur ein WIR. Kein ich/wir.  Grillen ist doch super! Karsten hatte auch schon kundgetan, dass Andrea mal wieder ein Treffen ohne Helm vorgeschlagen hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stemmel (15. Juni 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Gerne, ich/wir sind dabei. Ggf. mal wieder grillen? Wie wird das Wetter?



Fängt gerade an zu regnen, 150m weiter bei Euch auch?  

Es gibt nur ein WIR. Kein ich/wir.  Grillen ist doch super! Karsten hatte auch schon kundgetan, dass Andrea mal wieder ein Treffen ohne Helm vorgeschlagen hat.  

Und schon mal den 28.07. vormerken: 
http://www.fun-beach.de/
Letztes Jahr gab es den legendären Auftritt der "Goombay Dance Band" im Halbplayback. Cristina, Andrea, Manni und ich hatten viel Spaß!  

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (15. Juni 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Fußgänger leben halt gefährlich. Aber was willst machen, da musst du jetzt durch.



Eben, das Beste draus machen. Leider gehört die "Hausarbeit" auch zu den Dingen, die der Arzt verboten hat...  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (16. Juni 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein WIR. Kein ich/wir.  Grillen ist doch super! Karsten hatte auch schon kundgetan, dass Andrea mal wieder ein Treffen ohne Helm vorgeschlagen hat.



Ja, das sollten wir unbedingt mal wieder machen....

@Cristina: wolltest du dich nicht mal nach dem Grillplatz erkundigen? Oder wollen wir wieder zu Günter und Anja?  



Stemmel schrieb:


> Und schon mal den 28.07. vormerken:
> http://www.fun-beach.de/
> Letztes Jahr gab es den legendären Auftritt der "*Goombay Dance Band*" im Halbplayback. Cristina, Andrea, Manni und ich hatten viel Spaß!



   Jaaaa...das war super witzig...

ToH in Kröppelshagen beim Beach-Volleyball....??


----------



## GFreude (16. Juni 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ...Es gibt nur ein WIR. Kein ich/wir.  Grillen ist doch super! Karsten hatte auch schon kundgetan, dass Andrea mal wieder ein Treffen ohne Helm vorgeschlagen hat.  ...
> Daggi



Wie darf ich denn das Verstehen*?* Ist das eine grammatikalische Korrektur? Dann lass ich diese mal durchgehen. Ansonsten: Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie das bei euch gehandhabt wird, aber bei uns kann ich erst wir schreiben, wenn ich Anja auch gefragt habe und sie zustimmt!!!



ahara schrieb:


> Ja, das sollten wir unbedingt mal wieder machen....
> @Cristina: wolltest du dich nicht mal nach dem Grillplatz erkundigen? Oder wollen wir wieder zu Günt(*h!*)er und Anja?



Welchen Grillplatz denn? An der Elbe?  

Sonst kriegen wir das sicherlich auch wieder bei *uns *(habe Anja gefragt!) hin. Aber diesmal nimmt jeder seine Lebens- und Genussmittel am gleichen Abend wieder mit!!! Termin am Besten dann, wenn es schön warm ist und nicht regnet!!!  Also kurzfristig in einer Schönwetterperiode (so von heut auf morgen oder übermorgen). Das müsste doch mal hinzubekommen sein; auch wenn nicht alle immer können.
Noch ein schönes regnerisches Wochenende!


----------



## gnss (16. Juni 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Bin natürlich auch mit dem beschädigten Knie noch den Col du Soulor und den Col du Aubisque raufgefahren, nur im Sitzen, weil Wiegetritt nicht ging.
> War nicht meine beste Idee.



Die hätte von mir sein können. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einbeinigem Traten aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (17. Juni 2007)

Will jemand ein wenig fahren, wenn die Schauer am späten Nachmittag endlich duchr sind?


----------



## herrderringel (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo Manni!

Auch von mir gute Besserung, hab das mit deinem Unfall nur duch Zufall hier mitbekommen. Halt die Ohren steif und die Knie beweglich.

Schöne Grüße

Der Herr der Ringel


----------



## gnss (26. Juni 2007)

Mittwoch 19:00 Fahrenkrug ohne Fahrrad, vorbehaltich Platzverfügbarkeit, die morgen im Laufe des Tages ermittelt wird.


----------



## ahara (26. Juni 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Mittwoch 19:00 Fahrenkrug ohne Fahrrad, vorbehaltich Platzverfügbarkeit, die morgen im Laufe des Tages ermittelt wird.



Bin dabei...


----------



## Stemmel (27. Juni 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Mittwoch 19:00 Fahrenkrug ohne Fahrrad, vorbehaltich Platzverfügbarkeit, die morgen im Laufe des Tages ermittelt wird.




Wir sind auch dabei. Allerdings machen die heute erst um 16.00 Uhr auf, so dass Manni dann erst reservieren kann. 

Falls es nicht klappen sollte: Hat jemand eine Idee für eine Alternative? 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (27. Juni 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wir sind auch dabei. Allerdings machen die heute erst um 16.00 Uhr auf, so dass Manni dann erst reservieren kann.
> 
> Falls es nicht klappen sollte: Hat jemand eine Idee für eine Alternative?
> 
> Daggi



Ja, den Italiener in Bergedorf bei der Autobahnáuffahrt, der war okay...

Cristina


----------



## ahara (27. Juni 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wir sind auch dabei. Allerdings machen die heute erst um 16.00 Uhr auf, so dass Manni dann erst reservieren kann.
> 
> Falls es nicht klappen sollte: Hat jemand eine Idee für eine Alternative?
> 
> Daggi



Wie wäre es mit dem BelAmi? Die haben eine neue Küche. Da waren vor kurzem Sterneköche...jaaa...und haben die Küche mal unter die Lupe genommen. Wird demnächst sogar im Fernsehen übertragen. Wäre doch auch mal was..


----------



## GFreude (27. Juni 2007)

*Ja wo denn nun?*

Ich werde allerdings erst später kommen, da ich schon Essen war! So auf ein bis vier Bierchen...

HiHo


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Juni 2007)

So, Tisch ist reserviert!

Treffen also um 19.00 Uhr im Fahrenkrug!

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (27. Juni 2007)

Werde da sein...


----------



## Stemmel (28. Juni 2007)

Wieder was dazugelernt: Spontanes *TOH*. Sollten wir öfter machen!

Daggi


----------



## ahara (28. Juni 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wieder was dazugelernt: Spontanes *TOH*. Sollten wir öfter machen!
> 
> Daggi



Bin ich auch dafür. War mal wieder nett alle zu sehen. Nur das Lokal fand ich nicht so gut (ok...das Essen ging, aber der Rest   ), ein bisschen gemütlich sollte es schon sein. 

@ Cristina: Am Freitag, 17.8.07, das ist der Freitag vor den Cyclassics, findet ein ToH in Hamburg statt. Vela vom WP-Team ist auch dabei...

http://last-minute.rennrad-news.de/entries/details/44

Natürlich können sich auch alle anderen Escheburger, die an den Cyclassics teilnehmen dort *EINTRAGEN*.


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Juli 2007)

So denn!

Die Knochen sind gut verheilt, es darf also wieder gefahren werden. 
Erstmal ein wenig vorsichtiger, klar, aber Hauptsache ich kann wieder aufs Bike. Gestern war ich schon mal wieder unterwegs im Sachsenwald, bisschen warm aber doch sehr schön.

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## gnss (24. Juli 2007)

Sollte noch irgendjemand auf die Idee kommen nach Frankreich zu fahren, dann nehmt einen Panzer:






 Zum Glück war da nichts drauf.
2/6 Tagen vobei und keinen Meter mit dem Rad gefahren.


----------



## ahara (24. Juli 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> 2/6 Tagen vobei und keinen Meter mit dem Rad gefahren.




habt Ihr etwa genauso schlechtes Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (24. Juli 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Sollte noch irgendjemand auf die Idee kommen nach Frankreich zu fahren, dann nehmt einen Panzer:
> Zum Glück war da nichts drauf.
> 2/6 Tagen vobei und keinen Meter mit dem Rad gefahren.



Was habt ihr denn mit dem Fahrradträger gemacht? Ist der etwa verbogen  und wie kann man mit einem vorderradangetriebenen Auto so viel Gas geben, das die Vorderräger abheben und der Heckgepäckträger den Apshalt küßt. Oder ist der Dreierträger einfach zu lang un dhabt ihr vergessen die Hantelscheiben aus dem Kofferraum zu holen? Das krieg ich ja selbst mit dem Mercer nicht hin! Alle Achtung!!! Toi toi toi

Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich euch schönes Wetter!


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Juli 2007)

Moin!

So, demnächst wollen wir wieder mehr fahren, habe auch extra noch ein neues  GT  gebaut:
Zaskar, Rahmen von 1995, Mag 21 (Gabel von 1995/1996 in neu von Robert, danke!), alles andere ist neu.....





Ich hoffe wir sehen und bald im Wald!

LG,
Manni


----------



## Stemmel (29. Juli 2007)

3-2-1-meins 





Bald ist nu aber wirklich kein Platz mehr im dritten Zimmer! 

Daggi
die nicht widerstehen konnte... - infiziert ist infiziert -


----------



## GFreude (30. Juli 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Ich hoffe, der Sammlervirus springt nicht zu mir über und ich wohne weit genug weg von euch!!!

Ist das das Alpinestar? Schöne Farbe, aber was soll ich sonst sagen  

Na dann, auf die nächsten 8, damit du mit Manni gleich ziehst.

Bis die Tage



Stemmel schrieb:


> 3-2-1-meins
> 
> 
> Bald ist nu aber wirklich kein Platz mehr im dritten Zimmer!
> ...


----------



## Stemmel (30. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank!  Jo, das ist es.  



GFreude schrieb:


> Na dann, auf die nächsten 8, damit du mit Manni gleich ziehst.



Nein, so viele sind nicht notwendig um gleich zu ziehen... Es fehlen noch 3. Und morgen läuft ein toller Rahmen bei ebay aus...  

Daggi


----------



## hoedsch (30. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube ich gebe es auf einen Escheburger an seinem Fahrrad identifizieren zu wollen.  
Aufgrund der massiven Stahl- und Aluvorkommen am Elbhang wird es noch zu Schwerkraftverschiebungen kommen.

Viele Grüße
Clemens


----------



## gnss (30. Juli 2007)

Das Schwarze hat was, aber das Grüne ist irgendwie schöner. Könnte daran liegen, dass das kleine dreieck an der falschen Stelle ist. Regnet's hier die ganze Zeit? Da waren mir hinten auffahrende Franzosen und Sonnenschein irgendwie lieber.


----------



## GFreude (30. Juli 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Das Schwarze hat was, aber das Grüne ist irgendwie schöner. Könnte daran liegen, dass das kleine dreieck an der falschen Stelle ist. Regnet's hier die ganze Zeit? Da waren mir hinten auffahrende Franzosen und Sonnenschein irgendwie lieber.



Hier regnet es auch fast die ganze Zeit. Am Freitag und Samstag hatte ich aber wenigstens noch die Chance bei trockenem und schönem Wetter zu fahren.
Natürlich ist das Schwarze schöner.  Das grüne Bike findet man doch gar nicht mehr wieder im Gras nach einer kurzen Siesta! Da hilft einen auch der noch weiße Sattel nicht viel weiter 
Nee, ist auch irgendwie schön, wenn Bikes überhaupt schön sein können. Für mich sind die Bikes nur Mittel zum Zweck, mich einigermaßen schnell und komfortabel von  A nach B zu bewegen und dabei ordentlich ins Schwitzen zu kommen.


----------



## Stemmel (31. Juli 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Das Schwarze hat was, aber das Grüne ist irgendwie schöner. Könnte daran liegen, dass das kleine dreieck an der falschen Stelle ist.



Abwarten, denn noch habe ich mit der Sache nicht ganz abgeschlossen: 



Stemmel schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch 3. Und morgen läuft ein toller Rahmen bei ebay aus...



Hilfe, hat jemand in Escheburg eine Garage zu vermieten? 



gnss schrieb:


> Regnet's hier die ganze Zeit? Da waren mir hinten auffahrende Franzosen und Sonnenschein irgendwie lieber.



Ab morgen soll es mit dem Regen weniger werden! Zur Zeit es es sogar trocken!

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (31. Juli 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Das Schwarze hat was, aber das Grüne ist irgendwie schöner. Könnte daran liegen, dass das kleine dreieck an der falschen Stelle ist.



Besser? 





Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (31. Juli 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Besser?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt, wo ist der "ich fall in Ohnmacht" Smilie????


----------



## Stemmel (31. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Verdammt, wo ist der "ich fall in Ohnmacht" Smilie????



Spar Dir das auf für den Tag, an dem der Rahmen zu Hause ankommt... 

Daggi


----------



## gnss (1. August 2007)

Ich hoffe ihr fahrt nicht die gleiche Rahmengröße.


----------



## GFreude (6. August 2007)

Jemand heute Abend auf dem Bike? So ab 18 Uhr für 'ne lockere Runde (muss mein Fully erst noch wieder einfahren  ) Ich dachte so an 'ne kleine Runde Richtung Bergedorf, Wentorf, Reinbek, Aumühle 35 bis 40 km und ein bisschen Höhenmeterschrauben für die Winklmoosalm!

@Manni: Harz??? Ich dachte du musst dich noch schonen?

Hiho


----------



## ahara (6. August 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Jemand heute Abend auf dem Bike? Hiho



Fahre heute wieder mit dem Renner aus der Stadt nach Hause, deshalb wohl nicht mehr  Mtb am Abend...


----------



## Manni1599 (6. August 2007)

Werde sicher heute Abend eine Runde fahren, aber gaaaaanz gemächlich, Harz war hart.... aber schön 

Muss dann auch noch ein wenig putzen und so.... 

Ausserdem will ich Daggi mitnehmen


----------



## Manni1599 (6. August 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr fahrt nicht die gleiche Rahmengröße.



 Doch


----------



## ahara (6. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Werde sicher heute Abend eine Runde fahren, aber gaaaaanz gemächlich, Harz war hart.... aber schön
> 
> Muss dann auch noch ein wenig putzen und so....
> 
> Ausserdem will ich Daggi mitnehmen





gaaaaanz gemächlich kennen wir ja... 
Wann wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## ahara (6. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Doch




Was für ein "unglücklicher" Zufall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (6. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> gaaaaanz gemächlich kennen wir ja...
> Wann wollt ihr denn los?



Weiss ich noch nicht so genau, muss erst Daggi fragen 
Melden uns aber gerne!



ahara schrieb:


> Was für ein "unglücklicher" Zufall...



Ja, ich bin auch ganz traurig


----------



## ahara (6. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Weiss ich noch nicht so genau, muss erst Daggi fragen
> Melden uns aber gerne!




Ja, mach mal....aber wie gesagt, ich fahre ja heute schon....aber gemächlich würde ja so gaaaaaanz vielleicht noch gehen...


----------



## Manni1599 (7. August 2007)

Hallo Andrea,

wir sind gestern nun doch nicht mehr gefahren. Daggi hat ihr neues Alpinestars bekommen, das musste noch zusammengebaut und ausprobiert werden. Danach war es uns einfach zu spät.  
LG
Manni


----------



## ahara (7. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hallo Andrea,
> 
> wir sind gestern nun doch nicht mehr gefahren. Daggi hat ihr neues Alpinestars bekommen, das musste noch zusammengebaut und ausprobiert werden. Danach war es uns einfach zu spät.
> LG
> Manni



Macht nix....endlich mal ein neues Rad ist ja auch was tolles  

Ich war auch erst gegen 17.30Uhr zuhause....es war so heiß und sooo windig, frei nach dem Motto : "Wir haben zwar keine Berge, dafür aber den Wind..." 
Werde heute wieder mit dem Rad nach Hause fahren. Noch jemand zufällig mit dem Rad in der Stadt??


----------



## GFreude (7. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hallo Andrea,
> 
> ... Danach war es uns einfach zu spät.
> LG
> Manni




Zu spät?  
Ich war glaube ich spät los. Ich habe mich wohl bei euch ein wenig lange aufgehalten. Nach ca. 3/4 meiner Tour war es im Wald schon so dunkel, dass ich nach Möglichkeit auf die Forstautobahn ausweichen musste. Ich war irgendwie erst gegen 22 Uhr daheim und es war schon ganz schön duster. Das spricht doch alles mal wieder für einen schönen Nightride in den Abendstunden! Ende August ist dafür sicherlich ein guter Zeitraum 


Hiho und bis dann


----------



## Beppo (9. August 2007)

Moin Moin Ihr Rabauken,

schön von Euch zu lesen / hören. Es wir so langam mal wieder Zeit für eine kleine gemeinsame Runde, gell?:kotz:  

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (10. August 2007)

Ja, wäre schön wenn wir mal wieder gemeinsame Erlebnisse schaffen. 

Da nun Daggi's und meine neuen Bikes fast fertig aufgebaut sind, steht einer Ausfahrt nichts mehr im Weg. Übrigens ist gestern Abend ist Daggi's erstes GT fertig geworden, das wird sie euch sicher noch berichten......


----------



## Stemmel (10. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist gestern Abend ist Daggi's erstes GT fertig geworden, das wird sie euch sicher noch berichten......



Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte... 

Daggi


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2007)

Und wo is es? Ich seh nix


----------



## Manni1599 (10. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und wo is es? Ich seh nix



Kommen heute Abend oder, je nach Wetter, morgen.

Werde dann mal alle rausstellen und Fotos machen

(Habe eben mal durchgezählt, Daggi & ich haben z.Zt. *11!* fahrbereite Bikes )


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2007)

11 fahrbereite?  Da werd ich mir wohl mal einen neuen Job suchen müssen


----------



## Stemmel (10. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und wo is es? Ich seh nix



Es wurde gestern abend so um 22.30 Uhr fertig, da habe ich auch fast nichts mehr gesehen...  Nach dem letzten Feinschliff heute werden wohl ein paar Fotos gemacht werden...  



Catsoft schrieb:


> 11 fahrbereite?  Da werd ich mir wohl mal einen neuen Job suchen müssen



Nun ja, sag nicht dass es bei Euch weniger sind.  Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass alle 11 bleiben dürfen...  

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (10. August 2007)

GT Nummer 7 im Haushalt wurde zum Leben erweckt:  





(mehr Fotos sind im Album )

Daggi


----------



## John Rico (10. August 2007)

Ganz schön deprimierend, dass selbst euer elftes (!) Bike besser ausgestattet ist als mein einziges ...  

Sieht echt gut aus, hatte neulich auch schon einen GT Rahmen bei ebay im Visier, nur leider etwas zu klein und am Ende auch zu teuer.

Mich würd ein Gruppenfoto ja echt mal interessieren!

GRuß
Sven


----------



## Stemmel (13. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mich würd ein Gruppenfoto ja echt mal interessieren!
> GRuß
> Sven



Mich auch!  

Gestern war gutes Wetter aber ich hatte einfach keine Lust, alle Räder zwei Stockwerke nach unten und nach ein paar Fotos wieder zwei Stockwerke nach oben zu tragen...  

Daggi


----------



## gnss (13. August 2007)

Schick, aber warum keine hochglanzpolierten Kettenblätter?  Wieviel wiegt so ein Avalanche-Rahmen eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (13. August 2007)

Daggi wollte schwazze.. 

habe ihn zwar gewogen, aber meine Waage hatte einen schlechten Tag. Wiegt aber in M so um 1800g. Dieser ist aber in jedem Fall leichter als meiner.

Zaskar's liegen glaube ich so 200g darunter....


----------



## Catsoft (13. August 2007)

1600 Gr. für ein Zaskar  Halte ich für Wunschdenken :


----------



## Manni1599 (14. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> 1600 Gr. für ein Zaskar  Halte ich für Wunschdenken :



Da hast Du Recht! 

Habe mich vertippt: 1900 g sollte da stehen. Meiner ist denke ich etwas schwerer. Und dann kommt es so ungefähr hin. Der 2007er Zaskar Team wiegt in L ca. 1760 g, dann wird der M bei max. 1700 g, eher etwas darunter liegen. Der 2005er ist vielleicht ein klein wenig schwerer, aber dafür hat er den schöneren Paintjob und imho den schöner geformten Rohrsatz. Wenn Christoph da einen M im Laden hängen hätte, wäre der längst mir.


----------



## Stemmel (14. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wenn Christoph da einen M im Laden hängen hätte, wäre der längst mir.



Aber nur, wenn Du Dich von einem anderen VORHER getrennt hast  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (14. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn Du Dich von einem anderen VORHER getrennt hast
> 
> Daggi




Jetzt werd mal nicht kleinlich...


----------



## Stemmel (14. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Jetzt werd mal nicht kleinlich...




Wenn Du uns natürlich Deinen Keller anbieten würdest, dann...  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (15. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wenn Du uns natürlich Deinen Keller anbieten würdest, dann...
> 
> Daggi



Wenn ich ein wenig aufräumen würde, hätte ich Platz und könnte so ein bis zwei Räder von euch aufnehmen...


----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein wenig aufräumen würde, hätte ich Platz und könnte so ein bis zwei Räder von euch aufnehmen...



mit ein bis zwei Rädern wäre uns sicherlich geholfen, löst das Problem aber nicht...  Aber willst Du nicht erstmal den Keller aufräumen und dann sehen wir weiter?  

Ansonsten kommen wir natürlich auch gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück!    

Daggi


----------



## Catsoft (15. August 2007)

Moin Daggi,
es sollte dir klar sein, dass ein Keller euer Problem nicht löst, sondern nur für kurze Zeit die Illusion einer Lösung vorgaukelt  Dafür verschärfen sich die Probleme mit dem Kontostand ganz faktisch. Ich weiß wovon ich rede 

Es soll da ja schon anonyme Hilfskeise geben. Musst mal bei den Classikern vorbei schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin Daggi,
> es sollte dir klar sein, dass ein Keller euer Problem nicht löst, sondern nur für kurze Zeit die Illusion einer Lösung vorgaukelt  Dafür verschärfen sich die Probleme mit dem Kontostand ganz faktisch. Ich weiß wovon ich rede
> 
> Es soll da ja schon anonyme Hilfskeise geben. Musst mal bei den Classikern vorbei schauen.




Stimmt, die Sache mit dem Kontostand kann ich jetzt schon bestätigen.  Aber ein Keller würde die Wohnsituation doch verbessern!  

Anonyme Hilfskreise? Kann man sich bewerben? Wird man auserwählt? 

Daggi


----------



## Catsoft (15. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wird man auserwählt?
> 
> Daggi




Auserwählt? Willst du so werden wie der ex-säufer, ex-kokser BushMann?

Die Medizin ist allerdings bekannt: eBay-Enthaltsamkeit, keine Forumskontakte, neuer Freundeskreis aus Nicht-Bikern usw...


----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die Medizin ist allerdings bekannt: eBay-Enthaltsamkeit, keine Forumskontakte, neuer Freundeskreis aus Nicht-Bikern usw...



Ui ui ui... Das wird aber schwer...

Daggi


----------



## ahara (16. August 2007)

Guten Morgen Dagmar.....

HERZLICHEN  GLÜCKWUNSCH 
ZUM GEBURTSTAG

        

Alles Liebe und Gute und gaaaanz viele Bikes  ...   

GLG vom Fuße des Berges...


----------



## John Rico (16. August 2007)

Na da schließe ich mich doch gleich mal an und sage ebenfalls:

   

Genieß(t) den Tag und feiert schön!

Gruß
Sven

(endlich bin ich mal nicht der letzte, jippie!)


----------



## ahara (16. August 2007)

Hi Sven....

wie geht's dir denn? Lange nichts gehört/gelesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (17. August 2007)

Hi Zicke!  

So lala, will eigentlich seit Ewigkeiten wieder mal aufs Bike, aber irgendwie fehlt zum einen die gesundheitliche Konstanz und zum anderen (dadurch) auch die Motivation.

Ist irgendwie aber generell tote Hose diese Saison, oder? Wenn ich so an letztes Jahr denke, da war sowohl bei DOD als auch hier fast jeden Tag die Anfrage nach ner neuen Tour.
Ihr fahrt ja ab und zu noch, aber "meine" Runde vom letzten JAhr ist ja komplett tot, die Startversuche von hoedsch sind wohl auch im Sand verlaufen. Schade eigentlich...

Und bei dir / euch?
Fährt irgendwer eigentlich auch die 100 km? Dann könnte ich euch hier in Harburg fleißig anfeuern!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (17. August 2007)

Moin Sven,

ich bin bei den 100km dabei. Das weiß ich auch erst seit gestern, daher bin ich optimal vorbereitet.
Die Dienstagsrunde ist relativ tot, das ist richtig. Allerdings habe ich auch selten um 18 Uhr schon Zeit und andere wohl ebenfalls. Aber es ergeben sich immer wieder kleinere Runden in wechselnder Besetzung.

Nächste Woche soll ja wieder gutes Wetter sein, daher versuche ich es wohl mal wieder am Dienstag.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Stemmel (17. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Fährt irgendwer eigentlich auch die 100 km? Dann könnte ich euch hier in Harburg fleißig anfeuern!
> Gruß
> Sven



Manni und Martin fahren auch die 100 km und zwar in diesen Trikots 






Also: Augen auf und nach vorne peitschen! 

Daggi


----------



## ahara (17. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Fährt irgendwer eigentlich auch die 100 km? Dann könnte ich euch hier in Harburg fleißig anfeuern!



Also wenn du uns anfeuern willst musst du dich schon in die Stadt begeben  ...Stemmel und ich werden "nur" die 55km fahren...hoffentlich spielt das Wetter ein wenig mit....


----------



## Stemmel (17. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Also wenn du uns anfeuern willst musst du dich schon in die Stadt begeben  ...Stemmel und ich werden "nur" die 55km fahren...



siehe Benutzertitel "Versuch macht klug..." 



ahara schrieb:


> hoffentlich spielt das Wetter ein wenig mit....



Soll  werden! 

Daggi


----------



## John Rico (17. August 2007)

Das heißt doch eigentlich: "Versuch macht kluch"  

Drück euch allen auf jeden Fall die Daumen, hatte im Frühjahr auch überlegt, aber was ohne Training dabei rauskommt, hab ich ja schon in Buchholz gesehen...  

Aber ich glaube, ich muss mir selber mal wieder in den Hintern treten und wieder anfangen.
Eigentlich fehlt's mir total, mir 5-20 Bikern im Schlepptau durch die HaBe's zu bügeln, komme aber trotzdem irgendwie nicht hoch...
@Clemens: Vielleicht kann ich mich nächsten Dienstag ja aufraffen und zumindest ein Stückchen mitkommen.

Mal abgesehen davon, wie wär's mal wieder mit einer netten Runde ohne Bike? Entweder nur die Escheburger Runde mit ein paar Zugereisten, ansonsten ist der letzte SfdW auch schon wieder ziemlich lange her.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ahara (17. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, wie wär's mal wieder mit einer netten Runde ohne Bike? Entweder nur die Escheburger Runde mit ein paar Zugereisten, ansonsten ist der letzte SfdW auch schon wieder ziemlich lange her.



Du meinst ein ToH? Das hatten wir Escheburger ja inzwischen schon wieder  
Doch für solche Treffen sind wir ja immer wieder gerne zu haben  

Dieses WE ist jedoch schlecht und nächstes sind wir alle im Harz. Dann ist Triathlon WM....

Könnten wir eigentlich mal wieder ganz spontan ansetzen. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass das am besten geht.

@John Rico: Geht es bei dir denn auch in der Woche? Hast doch noch Semesterferien, oder?


----------



## Stemmel (17. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Du meinst ein ToH? Das hatten wir Escheburger ja inzwischen schon wieder
> Doch für solche Treffen sind wir ja immer wieder gerne zu haben



Oh ja!  



ahara schrieb:


> Dieses WE ist jedoch schlecht und nächstes sind wir alle im Harz. Dann ist Triathlon WM....



Machst Du da etwa auch mit?  



ahara schrieb:


> Könnten wir eigentlich mal wieder ganz spontan ansetzen. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass das am besten geht.



Das Wochenende nach Harz und Triathlon sind wir auf Urlaub, das Wochenende darauf auch und das Wochenende darauf zum GT Forumtreffen.  Also sooo spontan geht das nicht  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (17. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Das Wochenende nach Harz und Triathlon sind wir auf Urlaub, das Wochenende darauf auch und das Wochenende darauf zum GT Forumtreffen.  Also sooo spontan geht das nicht
> 
> Daggi



Na ja....müssen mal schauen...wird sich schon was finden....

Wo/Wann treffen wir uns Sonntag? Start ist gegen 8:30Uhr....


----------



## John Rico (18. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Du meinst ein ToH? Das hatten wir Escheburger ja inzwischen schon wieder
> Doch für solche Treffen sind wir ja immer wieder gerne zu haben
> 
> Dieses WE ist jedoch schlecht und nächstes sind wir alle im Harz. Dann ist Triathlon WM....
> ...



Ich könnte auch in der Woche, dann aber nicht so spät oder wir treffen uns auf halben Wege (HH City), denn sonst könnte ich irgendwann Probleme kriegen, nach Hause zu kommen.

Ihr fahrt öfter in den Harz, kann das sein? Nur ein Tagesausflug oder übers WE? Ich wollte da ja auch immer nochmal hin, zB. mal den Brocken bezwingen, aber das wird wohl noch dauern...

Triathlon WM? Wann/wo ist die denn? Fahrt ihr da hin?

Gibts eigentlich schon einen groben Zeitplan, wann die 100er hier in Harburg auftauchen? Dann würde ich ja wirklich mal an die Strecke kommen und Martin + Manni anfeuern!

So, ich geh dann mal ins Bett. 
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (18. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon einen groben Zeitplan, wann die 100er hier in Harburg auftauchen? Dann würde ich ja wirklich mal an die Strecke kommen und Martin + Manni anfeuern!
> 
> Sven



Hier sind die Straßensperrungen aufgeführt: 

http://www.vattenfall-cyclassics.de/downloads/VC07_VK-Info_Hamburg.pdf

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (18. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Wo/Wann treffen wir uns Sonntag? Start ist gegen 8:30Uhr....



Hast 'ne PN... 

Daggi


----------



## John Rico (18. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Hier sind die Straßensperrungen aufgeführt:
> 
> http://www.vattenfall-cyclassics.de/downloads/VC07_VK-Info_Hamburg.pdf
> 
> Daggi



Das scheint aber die Pro-Strecke zu sein, oder?
Ich meinte auch eher, wann mit den beiden hier in Harburg zu rechnen ist, da ich weder weiß, wie schnell die beiden unterwegs sind / sein wollen, noch bei welchem Renn-km die beiden in Harburg ankommen.

Wollte eig. keine Stunde an der Strecke stehen und auf die Jungs warten, Straßenradsport geht mir nämlich sonst ziemlich am A... vorbei ...


----------



## Stemmel (18. August 2007)

Harburg ist gesperrt für die Jedermänner von 8.20-10.30 Uhr und für die Elite von 11.30-11.45 Uhr. 

Erste Seite, dritte Spalte, mit Angabe der Straßen. 

Übrigens: Das Gruppenfoto ist in Arbeit! 

Daggi


----------



## gnss (18. August 2007)

kleine Vorschau: http://mars8472.blogspot.com/2007/08/gt-mania.html


----------



## hoedsch (18. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon einen groben Zeitplan, wann die 100er hier in Harburg auftauchen? Dann würde ich ja wirklich mal an die Strecke kommen und Martin + Manni anfeuern!



Nach Harburg braucht man ca. 30 Minuten. Je nach Startzeit zwischen 8:05 Uhr und 9:20 Uhr kommt man dann in Harburg an.
Ich starte z.B. um 8:20 Uhr bin daher wohl so gegen 8:50 Uhr in Harburg. Bist Du da etwa schon auf?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Manni1599 (18. August 2007)

Für John Rico: Bitteschön ! (aber das sind nur die GT's....)
Bisschen verrückt sind wir schon.....





Dazu kommen noch Daggis Sine, Black Beauty(Alpinestars) Willi (Wilier-RR) und das fliegende Pferd (Stadtschlampe)


----------



## ahara (18. August 2007)

Das ist ja 'ne ganz ordentliche Sammlung...  Aber warum kippen die nicht um   

Die alle runter und wieder rauf....da brauchst du heute kein Training mehr...


----------



## Stemmel (18. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Aber warum kippen die nicht um



"Oommm...."

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (18. August 2007)

Das ganz Linke wollte, aber ich habe es rechtzeitig gefangen.


----------



## Stemmel (18. August 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Das ganz Linke wollte, aber ich habe es rechtzeitig gefangen.



*Meines????*    Danke, dass Du es gefangen hast!!!!  

Daggi


----------



## John Rico (18. August 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Nach Harburg braucht man ca. 30 Minuten. Je nach Startzeit zwischen 8:05 Uhr und 9:20 Uhr kommt man dann in Harburg an.
> Ich starte z.B. um 8:20 Uhr bin daher wohl so gegen 8:50 Uhr in Harburg. Bist Du da etwa schon auf?
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Wohl eher nicht, würde dann eher zur Cuxhavener Straße / Ehestorfer Heuweg / Finkenwerder Straße kommen.
Mit was für nem Schnitt rechnest du (und Manni u. Martin)?
Mehr als 30 km/h? Sonst solltet ihr da so gegen 11:00 bis 11:30 ankommen, oder?

Viel Spaß euch allen und kommt vor allem heil an!
Sven


----------



## gnss (18. August 2007)

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Manni1599 (19. August 2007)

Ihr hättet ihn sowiso nicht gesehen. Martin ist die 100 Km in ca.2:30 h gefahren. Macht 'nen knappen 40er Schnitt......  Ich glaube, die Rabobank hat ein Auge auf ihn geworfen. 

Da war mein Rennen eher ein Sonntagsausflug : 3:12 h, gut 31 Km/h im Schnitt.
Meinem Alter und meiner tonnage entsprechend. 

Daggi hat die 55er Strecke auch gut geschafft, Andrea war wohl auch ganz schön schnell unterwegs.

Ich gebe ab an die Harburger Gang.


----------



## hoedsch (19. August 2007)

Moin zusammen,

2:51:48,12 h  	 34.74 km/h Stand bei mir auf der Uhr. 

Und heil geblieben bin ich auch.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (19. August 2007)

Ich war in erster Linie froh, überhaupt durchgekommen zu sein und habe gleich mal mein Benutzerprofilnamen geändert  

Nee, mal ehrlich: War teilweise für mich ganz schön hart, bin ich doch vor den Cyclassics vorher erst viermal RR gefahren...  Minimalprinzip ist aufgegangen, hätte aber auch anders kommen können.

@ahara: Bevor ich mich für nächstes Jahr entscheide, muss erstmal eine ganze Zeit ins Land gehen...  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (19. August 2007)

@Stemmel: Ich find's klasse, dass du mitgemacht hast   

...und froh, dass wir heil angekommen sind und ich keinen Platten hatte (CRISTINA...zeig mir endlich wie dat jeht mipm flicken und so..... 
Unterwegs gab es einige Unfälle zu sehen... 

Mit meinem 31er Schnitt auf der kurzen Distanz bin ich auch zufrieden. Hat super viel Spaß gemacht und ist fürs nächste Jahr auf jeden Fall schon gesetzt. Evtl. die 100er??  
Aber auf jeden Fall als TEAM.....Frauenteam!


----------



## John Rico (19. August 2007)

Na Martin, bist du etwa jetzt klassischer Rennradfahrer mit EPO und allem, was dazugehört?  
Respekt für die Leistung!!!

Was für ein Rad hattest du denn, wußte gar nicht, dass du ein Rennrad hast?


Natürlich auch allen anderen Glückwunsch und schön, dass ihr heil angekommen seid.
Habe vorhin nur was von 35 Schwerverletzten gehört, die per Notarzt abtransportiert wurden...

Ich bin heute auch geradelt, 15 km ganz gemütlich mit Begleitung.
Zwar keine Leute, die einem zugejubelt haben, aber dafür auch nicht anstrengend.


----------



## gnss (20. August 2007)

Danke, ich habe gar kein Rennrad, nur einen 2danger Crosser.


----------



## GFreude (20. August 2007)

@Alle Teilnehmer: Euch allen Respekt für die guten Leistungen und den "Helm ab" für Martins Leistungen!

Wie man sieht (liest) bin ich auch wieder im Lande und habe so knapp 10.000 HM (6 Touren) hinter mich gebracht! Ich habe eine sehr schöne Zeit im MTB-Camp Winklmoosalm verbracht und so glaube ich, die Flachländer und älteren Semester ganz gut vertreten. Ausser einen Bremsendefekt (Entlüftungsnippel an der Vorderradbremse ist weggeflogen -> Totalausfall) ist das Bike gut durchgekommen. Bei mir gibt es bloß ein paar Schürfwunden und einen zerstörten Helm (Schale gebrochen), der mit allerdings einen zusätzlichen Ruhetag bescherrt hat  

Wenn sich das Wetter hält und ich bis dahin einen neuen Helm habe, bin ich ab Mittwoch wohl wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs. Falls jemand fährt, bitte posten!

Hiho


----------



## Manni1599 (20. August 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es bloß ein paar Schürfwunden und einen zerstörten Helm (Schale gebrochen)



Na, Gott sei Dank hat der Rahmen diesmal durchgehalten! 
Sturzerprobt bist Du ja!


Was mich aber noch interessiert: Wie waren die Mountainkings? Oder hattest Du die nicht aufgezogen?

Habe letzte Woche den Ersatz von actionsports bekommen und hab sie jetzt auf dem BB-Avalanche (starr) drauf. Passen noch gut in den Hinterbau. Hatte allerdings noch keine Gelegenheit zum ausprobieren.


----------



## Stemmel (20. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Evtl. die *100er*??



Keinesfalls!  

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (20. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was mich aber noch interessiert: Wie waren die Mountainkings? Oder hattest Du die nicht aufgezogen?



Hi Manni,

doch ich hatte die Mountain King aufgezogen und bin sehr zufrieden!!! Obwohl wir teilweise sehr harte Trails (Schotter, Fels und teilweise eine böse Neigung) gefahren sind, hatte ich weder einen Platten noch Durchschlag. Der Gripp ist auch OK! Das ich in einer Kurve auf Schotter abgeschmiert bis, lag daran, dass ich von ca. 60 km/h auf 30 km/h abbremsen musste und die Vorderradbremse zu stark einsetzen musste. Da sich die Vorderradbremse durch den vorherigen Totalausfall und die Reparatur irgendwie anders verhalten hat und die kleine (160er) Scheibe hinten auch schon gestunken hat, war ich dann wohl einfach zu schnell! Den Reifen kann ich keine Schuld daran geben 

Hiho


----------



## -iolaus- (20. August 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> ...Wie man sieht (liest) bin ich auch wieder im Lande und habe so knapp 10.000 HM (6 Touren) hinter mich gebracht!...
> Wenn sich das Wetter hält und ich bis dahin einen neuen Helm habe, bin ich ab Mittwoch wohl wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs. Falls jemand fährt, bitte posten!
> 
> Hiho



Hi Günni!

Ich hoffe, deine Bodenprobe war nicht zu felsig... bin selber erst vor kurzen von Alp-X zurück, quasi als Trainingslager für die Cyclassics... 

Fahre diese Woche noch nicht wieder (außer gaaanz locker), aber vielleicht nächste Woche in den HaBes??

Dem Rest der Escheburger Crew wünsche ich, sofern teilgenommen, eine schöne "HH-Stadtrundfahrt" gehabt zu haben.

Vielleicht etabliert sich ja bald mal wieder ein "öffentlicher" Nightride...

Gruß Tobi


----------



## GFreude (20. August 2007)

-iolaus- schrieb:


> Hi Günni!
> 
> Ich hoffe, deine Bodenprobe war nicht zu felsig... bin selber erst vor kurzen von Alp-X zurück, quasi als Trainingslager für die Cyclassics...
> 
> ...



Hi Tobi,

felsig weniger, aber dafür umso steiniger (Schotter)! Die Steiner haben ein paar schöne Abschürfungen an meinen rechten Bein hinterlassen, aber das heilt ja wieder. Nach einer Zwangspause  von einem Tag wegen Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit, ein wenig Schwindel (ich hoffe das liest jetzt nicht die Verantwortliche des Mtb-Camps, falls doch ==> sorry Michaela ich habe ein bisschen geflunkert. Das darf der Älteste des Mtb-Camps aber auch! ) habe ich dann erst mal mit 'ner kleinen Wanderrunde bei strömenden Regen begonnen, um am nächsten Tag dann Fit für 2.300 HM zu sein. Davon erst 800 HM am Stück zum Adlerhorst und dann nochmal 1.400 Hm am Stück auf die Kitzbühl-Alm! Auf der Alm war ich dann ganz schön fertig 

Was genau ist denn ein Alp-X? Spaß gemacht hat es dir aber sicherlich!!! Oder?

Wenn ich es nächste Woche einrichten kann, bin ich gern in den HaBe's dabei. Muss morgen erst mal schaun wie es auf der Arbeit aussieht! 
Gegen einen Nightride habe ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Wochen schon einen halben unfreiwilligen Nightride!

Bis die Tage

Hiho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (20. August 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> ...war ich dann wohl einfach zu schnell!



ja nee is kla...


----------



## -iolaus- (20. August 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> ...Was genau ist denn ein Alp-X?...
> Hiho



= Ehrwald --> Riva


----------



## -iolaus- (20. August 2007)

@ Günni 
Na, dann lass uns mal in Kontakt bleiben, bin jetzt auch tagsüber per mail erreichbar, dank pocketweb

cu Tobi


----------



## gnss (20. August 2007)

Zum Glück hattest du nicht nur den Naturhaarhelm auf Günther.


----------



## GFreude (20. August 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Zum Glück hattest du nicht nur den Naturhaarhelm auf Günther.



Hi Martin,

ja, da hat vor der Abfahrt die Vernunft gesiegt! Sonst wäre die Birne arg in in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. In der Regel hatten wir auf längeren oder steilen Abfahrten jedoch immer den Helm auf. Nur wenn es längere Zeit (viele hm) Bergauf ging hatten wir den Helm ab! Das war sonst einfach zu heiß!

Hiho


----------



## GFreude (26. August 2007)

Hi Manni,

ich muss die u.s. Aussagen revidieren!
Ich habe mir den hinteren Mountain King (MK) bei der Wartung des Hinterbaus mal genauer angeschaut. Der MK hat inzwischen mehrere Zähne (ca. 10) verloren und ich kann teilweise das Gewebe sehen. Somit hat der MK nach ca. 750 km sein Lebensende erreicht! OK, die Trails im Rahmen des MTB-Camps waren nicht ohne. Ziemlich felsig, mit einigen Up- und Downhills und ca. 10.000 hm auf überwiegend Schotter mit etlichen Steigungen sind bestimmt auch nicht ohne gewesen 

Wir sehen uns



GFreude schrieb:


> Hi Manni,
> doch ich hatte die Mountain King aufgezogen und bin sehr zufrieden!!! Obwohl wir teilweise sehr harte Trails (Schotter, Fels und teilweise eine böse Neigung) gefahren sind, hatte ich weder einen Platten noch Durchschlag. Der Gripp ist auch OK! Das ich in einer Kurve auf Schotter abgeschmiert bis, lag daran, dass ich von ca. 60 km/h auf 30 km/h abbremsen musste und die Vorderradbremse zu stark einsetzen musste. Da sich die Vorderradbremse durch den vorherigen Totalausfall und die Reparatur irgendwie anders verhalten hat und die kleine (160er) Scheibe hinten auch schon gestunken hat, war ich dann wohl einfach zu schnell! Den Reifen kann ich keine Schuld daran geben
> 
> Hiho


----------



## ahara (26. August 2007)

Servus @all,

wir wollen uns mal wieder spontan ohne Helm treffen. Nächsten Freitag, 31.08.07 in Bergedorf. Treffpunkt gegen 20 Uhr im *BelAmi *http://www.belami-hamburg.de/. 
Ich stelle den Termin mal ins LMB. Tragt euch bitte hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5046 ein, damit ich die Tischreservierung entsprechend organisieren kann. Um zahlreiche Teilnahme wir gebeten


----------



## Cyclon (26. August 2007)

Cristina, das war ein ganz tolles Wochenende im Harz! Vielen Dank für deine Einladung!
Das waren echt tolle Strecken, fantastisches Wetter, eine tolle Hütte und ganz besonders tolle Leute!!! Wenn ich wieder mal dabei sein darf, brauch ich nur einen kleinen Hinweis (und ein bißchen Zeit natürlich) und ich bin dort.

Für den TOH war ich jedoch etwas überschwenglich: das ist der erste Abend, an dem meine Frau mal außer Haus gehen möchte - ohne die Lütte natürlich. Wenn ich noch auf eine Verschiebung hinwirken könnte, dann tue ich das jetzt hiermit. Falls nicht, hmm, dann sehe ich euch wohl beim nächsten TOH oder TMH!

Edith meint, den letzten Absatz hätte ich mit wohl sparen können, da ich einfach zu langsam war, als das ich gemerkt hätte, dass Ahara schon schneller war .... (aber hätte ich mir ja schon denken können  )


----------



## ahara (26. August 2007)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ...dass Ahara schon schneller war .... (aber hätte ich mir ja schon denken können  )



...wie meinstn das?
grrr

Aber ich gebe dir Recht, wenn du von einem tollen WE sprichst. Schade nur, dass es Cristina nicht so gut ging. Fotos stelle ich demnächst mal ins Netz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (26. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> ...wie meinstn das?
> grrr



ich hatte nur meinen post vor deinem begonnen und dann meine Tochter durch die Wohnung getragen. Als ich ihn dann fertig geschrieben hatte, war das mit dem TOH-Veschiebungswunsch nicht mehr ganz so aktuell - und das hätte ich mir ja eigentlich schon denken können. So als laxe Yen meisternde und so!


----------



## GFreude (27. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Servus @all,
> 
> wir wollen uns mal wieder spontan ohne Helm treffen. Nächsten Freitag, 31.08.07 in Bergedorf. Treffpunkt gegen 20 Uhr im *BelAmi *http://www.belami-hamburg.de/.
> Ich stelle den Termin mal ins LMB. Tragt euch bitte hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5046 ein, damit ich die Tischreservierung entsprechend organisieren kann. Um zahlreiche Teilnahme wir gebeten





Servus @ahara,

hast du (ihr) extra einen Termin ausgesucht, an dem ich voraussichtlich nicht kann? Vielen Dank! 

Nee mal ehrlich. Falls ich erst am Samstag zu meiner Herrentour aufbreche, nehme ich natürlich teil und trage ich mich im LMB ein! Ansonsten weine ich eine große Träne und trinke in Bremerhaven ein paar Bier auf euch! 

Bis dahin


----------



## gnss (27. August 2007)

Dann verschieb es doch um sieben Tage.


----------



## Stemmel (27. August 2007)

*Eingetragen! *

*@Cyclon*
Schade! 

*@Martin*
dann sind wir auf Urlaub... 

Daggi


----------



## gnss (27. August 2007)

ah ja da war ja was.


----------



## Cristina (27. August 2007)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Cristina, das war ein ganz tolles Wochenende im Harz! Vielen Dank für deine Einladung!
> Das waren echt tolle Strecken, fantastisches Wetter, eine tolle Hütte und ganz besonders tolle Leute!!! Wenn ich wieder mal dabei sein darf, brauch ich nur einen kleinen Hinweis (und ein bißchen Zeit natürlich) und ich bin dort.



Danke,
bring doch beim nächsten Mal deine beiden Damen mit  

@All
sorry das ich schwächeln mußte, manchmal ist das eben so 

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (27. August 2007)

Darf man auch als Nicht-Escheburger und Nicht-GT-Besitzer am ToH teilnehmen?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Manni1599 (27. August 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Darf man auch als Nicht-Escheburger und Nicht-GT-Besitzer am ToH teilnehmen?
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Ja, aber man muss ein T-Shirt mit dem Aufdruck: "Ich habe leider kein richtiges Mountainbike" tragen und ein trauriges Gesicht machen. 

Nein, natürlich ist die Harburger Gang auch herzlich willkommen, wie immer!


----------



## gnss (27. August 2007)

Mittwoch gegen 1700 oder 1800 TmH ab Escheburg sofern das Wetter mitspielt? Aber zieht lieber Winterklamotten an.


----------



## Cyclon (27. August 2007)

huii, jetzt hab ich mich grad für 18:00 für die HaBes verabredet...


----------



## biker_tom (28. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Servus @all,
> 
> wir wollen uns mal wieder spontan ohne Helm treffen. Nächsten Freitag, 31.08.07 in Bergedorf. Treffpunkt gegen 20 Uhr im *BelAmi *http://www.belami-hamburg.de/.
> Ich stelle den Termin mal ins LMB. Tragt euch bitte hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5046 ein, damit ich die Tischreservierung entsprechend organisieren kann. Um zahlreiche Teilnahme wir gebeten



Moin,

bin auch mal wieder hier....

Werde wohl auch mal wieder zum ToH kommen. Mal sehen ob Monika auch mit/nachkommt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (28. August 2007)

@all: wer zum ToH kommen will sollte sich eintragen, damit ich ungefähr weiß, für wie viele personen ich reservieren muss....

ach ja.....die jeweiligen partner sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen.


----------



## ahara (28. August 2007)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ... So als laxe Yen meisternde und so!



is klaa.....du Rocky Maid...


----------



## GFreude (29. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> @all: wer zum ToH kommen will sollte sich eintragen, damit ich ungefähr weiß, für wie viele personen ich reservieren muss....
> 
> ach ja.....die jeweiligen partner sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen.



Ich trage mich dann mal auf Verdacht ein. Nicht das ich nachher keinen Platz mehr bekomme! Es besteht bei mir jedoch nur eine 20%ige Chance das ich teilnehmen kann. 

Ciao bella


----------



## Beppo (29. August 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ich trage mich dann mal auf Verdacht ein. Nicht das ich nachher keinen Platz mehr bekomme! Es besteht bei mir jedoch nur eine 20%ige Chance das ich teilnehmen kann



Moin Moin, 
da kann´ ich über: ich sach mal 50%  

Sodenn, bis dann
Beppo


----------



## biker_tom (30. August 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> da kann´ ich über: ich sach mal 50%
> 
> Sodenn, bis dann
> Beppo



Moin,

habe mich auch mal eingetragen, weiß aber nicht ob ich/wir endgültig auch kommen, entscheidet sich erst heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (30. August 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Hab auch erst überlegt, mich einzuklinken.
Allerdings muss ich Freitag arbeiten und weiß nicht, wie lange. Und danach 2x ne 3/4 Stunde bis Stunde mit der Bahn durch die Gegend zu gondeln wird mir dann glaub ich doch etwas viel.
Euch viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten Mal, dann vielleicht mal irgendwo auf halber Strecke?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Stemmel (30. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Hab auch erst überlegt, mich einzuklinken.
> Allerdings muss ich Freitag arbeiten und weiß nicht, wie lange. Und danach 2x ne 3/4 Stunde bis Stunde mit der Bahn durch die Gegend zu gondeln wird mir dann glaub ich doch etwas viel.
> ...



Schade...  Könntest Du Dich nicht zumindest für den Rückweg bei hoedsch einklinken?  

Halbe Strecke ist für das nächste Mal aber auch okay!  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (30. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> ...Allerdings muss ich Freitag arbeiten und weiß nicht, wie lange. Und danach 2x ne 3/4 Stunde bis Stunde mit der Bahn durch die Gegend zu gondeln wird mir dann glaub ich doch etwas viel.



...tststs diese Jugend....jetzt ist schon Bahn fahren zu viel....  wo soll das bloß enden?


@manni: Fährst du eigentlich am 3.10. nach Münster?


----------



## Stemmel (30. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> @manni: Fährst du eigentlich am 3.10. nach Münster?



Andrea ist jetzt voll mit dem Rennvirus infiziert!   

Daggi


----------



## ahara (30. August 2007)

Du doch auch....deshalb fährst du ja auch in Münster den Giro mit....NÄ


----------



## ahara (30. August 2007)

@all: Tisch für ToH ist reserviert  Wer nicht erscheint, gibt beim nächsten Mal einen aus....


----------



## Stemmel (30. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Du doch auch....deshalb fährst du ja auch in Münster den Giro mit....NÄ



Schade schade... Ich bekomme die Woche leider nicht frei...  Zum einen ist der 01.10. mein erster Arbeitstag und zum anderen hat bereits eine Kollegin frei...    

Und wenn wird ja sicherlich auch ein Startnummernbesorger, Taschen- und Jackenhalter benötigt...  

Daggi


----------



## John Rico (30. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> ...tststs diese Jugend....jetzt ist schon Bahn fahren zu viel....  wo soll das bloß enden?



Du hättest ja meinen Vorschlag von vor zwei Wochen einbeziehen können, sich auf halber Strecke zu treffen.  
Dann hätte man das gleich mit der Triathlon WM verbinden können (erst gucken, dann selber trainieren - wenn auch nur die Leber).

@Stemmel:
Ich denke das wird nichts. Kann passieren, dass ich morgen bis abends bei BOC bin, dann bin ich auch froh, wenn ich irgendwann nicht mehr los muss.
Sollte es mich noch überkommen, müßt ihr notfalls etwas zusammenrücken, aber rechnet nicht mit mir.


----------



## Manni1599 (31. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> @manni: Fährst du eigentlich am 3.10. nach Münster?



Ja, habe mich für die 100 Km Runde angemeldet.....

Jetzt *muss* ich den Urlaub zum Training nutzen.

 *ÜBRIGENS, HEUTE LETZTER ARBEITSTAG!!* 

Drei Wochen Urlaub, herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (31. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> @all: Tisch für ToH ist reserviert  Wer nicht erscheint, gibt beim nächsten Mal einen aus....



OK!


----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> B]ÜBRIGENS, HEUTE LETZTER ARBEITSTAG!![/B]
> 
> Drei Wochen Urlaub, herrlich



Ja, für mich auch letzter Arbeitstag. Allerdings darf ich VIER WOCHEN URLAUB haben! 

Da kommt das ToH heute abend genau richtig um "runter zu kommen"... 

Daggi


----------



## biker_tom (31. August 2007)

Moin,

können heute doch nicht kommen, habe eine Einladung vergessen....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (31. August 2007)

War klar Günni, dass du deiner Männergesellschaft den Vorrang gibst....Wir sind wohl nur mit Helm interessant...  
Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir    und bring 'nen dicken Fisch mit, den wir dann bei dir auf den Grill legen können  

horido ach nee waidmannsheil (schreibt man das so) 


@biker_tom: tsts

@all: Bis nachher


----------



## Manni1599 (31. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> War klar Günni, dass du deiner Männergesellschaft den Vorrang gibst....Wir sind wohl nur mit Helm interessant...
> Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir    und bring 'nen dicken Fisch mit, den wir dann bei dir auf den Grill legen können
> 
> horido ach nee *waidmannsheil* (schreibt man das so)
> ...



Das schreibt man PETRIHEIL, es sei denn, er angelt einen Hirsch.....


----------



## ahara (31. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das schreibt man PETRIHEIL, es sei denn, er angelt einen Hirsch.....



   Da kannst du mal sehen wie wenig Ahnung ich davon habe...


Nimmst du mich am dritten mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (31. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> War klar Günni, dass du deiner Männergesellschaft den Vorrang gibst....Wir sind wohl nur mit Helm interessant...
> Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir    und bring 'nen dicken Fisch mit, den wir dann bei dir auf den Grill legen können
> 
> horido ach nee waidmannsheil (schreibt man das so)
> ...



Tradition ist Tradition! Seit 26 Jahren (davon konnte ich dreimal nicht teilnehmen) wird diese Herrentour gelebt! Und dieses Jahr ist die Abschlussfahrt. Da die Motoryacht verkauft wird, darf ich dieses Jahr auf gar keinen Fall fehlen. Ich gehöre schließlich zum Gründungsteam! Angeln wollen wir eigentlich aber nicht, es sei denn in Oldenburg auf dem Stadtfest, bietet sich die Gelegenheit.  Uns reicht Campari-O zum Frühstück bis zum Mittag, 'ne Menge Bier zum Spülen zwischendurch, zum Mittagessen Labskaus nach Original Bremerhavener Art (von Möchtegernköchen zubereitet  ) und zur Kuchenzeit nen Snickers, natürlich mit Bier. Abends auf dem Stadtfest in Oldenburg, geht es, wie immer zum Italiener (jetzt gibt es Wein, Pasta und Pizza) und danach wird auf dem Stadtfest rumgetobt mit noch mehr Bier ... Und das Ganze in 'ner Lautstärke, die man sich eigentlich - nüchtern - nicht freiwillig antun würde. Also nichts für zarte Gemüter (wie du es bist)

Aber so ist halt das Leben! Bedauert mich doch ein bisschen   

Ich wünsche euch für heute aber viel viel Spaß und ich trinke dann morgen ein paar Bierchen für jeden von euch!


----------



## ahara (31. August 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Angeln wollen wir eigentlich aber nicht, es sei denn in Oldenburg auf dem Stadtfest, bietet sich die Gelegenheit.


Am besten sind ja Junghühner, Schnepfen oder Wachteln...  



GFreude schrieb:


> Uns reicht *Campari-O *zum Frühstück bis zum Mittag, 'ne Menge *Bier *zum Spülen zwischendurch, zum Mittagessen Labskaus nach Original Bremerhavener Art (von Möchtegernköchen zubereitet  ) und zur Kuchenzeit nen Snickers, natürlich mit *Bier*. Abends auf dem Stadtfest in Oldenburg, geht es, wie immer zum Italiener (jetzt gibt es *Wein*, Pasta und Pizza) und danach wird auf dem Stadtfest rumgetobt mit noch mehr *Bier *...
> ... Bedauert mich doch ein bisschen


      

Oh ja....du bist zu bedauern....vor allem am Sonntag...:kotz: :kotz: 

Trotzdem viel Spaß..


----------



## ahara (1. September 2007)

Das war doch mal wieder ein nettes ToH. Wir waren zu sechst: gnss, manni, beppo, ahara, stemmel und hoedsch. 
Das nächste wird dann irgendwo in der City stattfinden, damit es für John Rico keine Ausreden mehr gibt  ....

Geht heute noch jemand zur Triathlon WM?


----------



## John Rico (1. September 2007)

Hätte ich eh nicht gemschafft, war bis kurz nach 20 Uhr bei BOC und nach 10 Std auch froh, einfach mal die Beine hochlegen zu könnne.
Man wird halt alt ...  
Gegen einen zentralen Treffpunkt beim nächsten Mal habe ich aber trotzdem nichts.  

Werde(n) wahrscheinlich morgen mal zum Triathlon gucken, heute wird's auf jeden Fall nichts.

Gruß
Sven

PS: Wann laßt ihr euch eigentlich mal wieder in den HaBe's blicken?
Oder fahrt jetzt alle nur noch Asphalt-Trennscheiben in 28 Zoll?


----------



## Stemmel (1. September 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Man wird halt alt ...



Erstmal älter, das andere wissen wir ja nicht...  

Komme erstmal in mein Alter, dann sprechen wir uns wieder  (wenn ich dann noch kann...)  

Ja, nächstes Mal gibt es einen zentralen Treffpunkt, das haben wir gestern schon mit Clemens abgemacht  

Daggi


----------



## gnss (5. September 2007)

Der Trail unten von der B5/Bistal in Richtung Geesthacht ist wieder befahrbar.


----------



## Catsoft (5. September 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Der Trail unten von der B5/Bistal in Richtung Geesthacht ist wieder befahrbar.


----------



## GFreude (6. September 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Der Trail unten von der B5/Bistal in Richtung Geesthacht ist wieder befahrbar.



Super! Ist er denn auch einigermaßen wieder in Ordnung oder stark in Leidenschaft gezogen worden?


----------



## gnss (6. September 2007)

Er ist so breit wie man ihn mit einem Unimog macht und es gibt ein bis zwei Schlammlöcher.


----------



## ahara (6. September 2007)

@gnss: Fährst du Sonntag in Wedel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (6. September 2007)

"Mit dem MTB durch die Hölle" vom ADFC bringt mich eher in Versuchung.


----------



## gnss (7. September 2007)

An der Dirtstrecke am Heidbergring wird Holz gefällt und die Bäume sind in rot mit "Weg gesperrt" angemalt.


----------



## GFreude (13. September 2007)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

viele Grüße aus der Fränkischen Schweiz. Ich mache hier seit ein paar Tagen die Gegend unsicher und wenn ihr meint, dass unsere Wege schon Sch***e sind, dann schaut euch mal das Bild an.
Ich musste den Matsch dreimal abstreifen und hab mir nachher auch noch den Zahnkranz (kleinsten Gänge = größten Ritzel) verbogen. Wie das geht? Keine Ahnung. Die Tour war aber trotzdem ganz nett, obwohl ich die Hälfte der Tour ohne die beiden kleinsten Gänge auskommen musste.

Bis die Tage


----------



## gnss (13. September 2007)

Pass auf, dass sich nicht noch mehr Schlamm an der Stelle einkeilt, sonst passiert dem Hinterbau noch etwas.


----------



## Manni1599 (18. September 2007)

Moin!

Daggi und ich waren ja auch in der Fränkischen Schweiz, einige Wege waren so wie von Günther beschrieben:



Der Matsch klebte übrigens wie Kaugummi!
Andere Wege waren wiederum trocken und super befahrbar.






Morgen mehr!


----------



## Cyclon (18. September 2007)

Walberla?


----------



## Manni1599 (18. September 2007)

Na, Biergärtla vom Schlenkerla auf Bamberch!






(Nach dem zweiten wirds erst lecker!)


----------



## Cyclon (19. September 2007)

und beim zweiten Mal erst


----------



## GFreude (20. September 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Daggi und ich waren ja auch in der Fränkischen Schweiz, einige Wege waren so wie von Günther beschrieben:
> Der Matsch klebte übrigens wie Kaugummi!
> Andere Wege waren wiederum trocken und super befahrbar.Morgen mehr!



Ja, da hat der Manni recht!

Die Wege habe ich zum Glück auch noch gefunden. Ganz in der Nähe unseres Quartier war nämlich der Tiergarten in einem riesigen Waldgebiet und da habe ich mich die letzten beide Tage so richtig ausgetobt! In diesem Waldgebiet sind jede Menge schöner Singletrails, Northshore-Einlagen und Dirtstrecken. Da das Wetter auch noch mitspielte konnte ich mich dort so richtig austoben.
Guckst du hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (20. September 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ganz in der Nähe unseres Quartier war nämlich der Tiergarten in einem riesigen Waldgebiet und da habe ich mich die letzten beide Tage so richtig ausgetobt! In diesem Waldgebiet sind jede Menge schöner Singletrails, Northshore-Einlagen und Dirtstrecken. Da das Wetter auch noch mitspielte konnte ich mich dort so richtig austoben.
> Guckst du hier:



Wo genau seid Ihr denn gewesen? 

Daggi


----------



## ahara (20. September 2007)

@manni

klappt alles mit dem 3.10.?


----------



## Manni1599 (20. September 2007)

@ahara: sieht gut aus, geht alles klar. Ich melde mich dann nächste Woche mal bei Dir.

LG


----------



## John Rico (21. September 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Daggi und ich waren ja auch in der Fränkischen Schweiz, einige Wege waren so wie von Günther beschrieben:
> 
> ...



Wußte gar nicht, dass jetzt schon MTB-Zeitreisen angeboten werden.
So jung möchte ich in 70 Jahren auch aussehen!  


Hab übrigens irgedendein Problem mit meiner Lampe, hab von der Materie aber nicht so viel Ahnung, gerade weil Martin beim Basteln abgesehen von "Löte das zusammen, mach da ein Loch rein" keine Informationen preisgegeben hat.
Und bals soll's ja mal wieder mit Licht losgehen.

Kann mir einer von euch da weiterhelfen? Hab irgendwie Angst, dass der teure Akku nicht mehr so richtig will ...  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (21. September 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wo genau seid Ihr denn gewesen?
> Daggi



Hi Daggi,
wir waren ganz genau in Nürnberg Stadt (südliche Altstadt). Nicht weit vom Reichtagsgelände entfernt (5 Gehminuten) und 10 Minuten Bikezeit zum Tiergarten. Die ersten Tage habe ich jedoch Touren aus dem Bike Guide Fränkische Schweiz gefahren (Homersdorf, Ottensoos, Igensdorf, Gräfenberg ...) um mir ein bisschen die Gegend anzugucken. Nachdem ich am Donnerstag dann ne Schlammschlacht hatte und die letzten ca. 20 km mit einer völlig verdreckten Kette und einer knirschende und knackenden Schaltung fahren musste, habe ich mich entschlossen mal locker am Freitag im Bereich Tiergarten auszuradeln. Dabei habe ich dann wunderschöne (trockene) Trails und Singletrails gefunden  . Ein echt Klasse Bikerevier, wenn man nicht gerade darauf bedacht ist, Höhenmeter zu sammeln. Und weil es so schön war, habe ich mir am Samstag dann gleich noch mal die Gegend gegönnt.
Wenn ich mal wieder in der Nähe von Nürnberg bin, werde ich auf alle Fälle für 3-5 Stunden noch mal anhalten und ne Runde biken.

Viele Grüße


----------



## gnss (21. September 2007)

Wahrscheinlich sind die Zellenspannungen auseinander, was dazu führt, dass nicht mehr alle voll geladen werden können. Abhilfe: Die vier Zellenpakete von der Platine trennen, für einige Zeit parallelschalten und hinterher wieder dranlöten. Da mir das zu aufwendig ist habe ich bei Ebay eine andere Platine bestellt, die das zusätzlich zur Ladungsüberwachung automatisch macht, allerdings ist sie noch nicht hier, der Versand aus China braucht bis zu zwei Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (21. September 2007)

Und wie kriege ich raus, ob es an dem Zellspannungen liegt?
Und dann parallelschalten und normal übers Notebook-Netzteil laden, oder wie?
Hast du die Platine nur für dich zum testen bestellt oder gleich mehrere?

Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal treffen und uns das angucken, da ich wie gesagt nicht 100 %ig weiß, wie das Ganze funktioniert und mir die Zellen nicht zerlegen will.
Wie sieht's zum Beispiel mit Sonntag aus? Dann könnte man das gleich mit ner netten Tour verbinden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ahara (22. September 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @ahara: sieht gut aus, geht alles klar. Ich melde mich dann nächste Woche mal bei Dir.
> 
> LG




  super....freu mich schon....haben auch schon ein Zimmer gebucht...

@gnss: Apropos Akku - liegt meiner eigentlich noch bei euch?


----------



## gnss (24. September 2007)

Ja der Akku steht hier rum.



John Rico schrieb:


> Und wie kriege ich raus, ob es an dem Zellspannungen liegt?


Akku volladen und zwischen denk Kontakten wo die einzelnen Akkupacks der Platine angelötet sind nachmessen.


> Und dann parallelschalten und normal übers Notebook-Netzteil laden, oder wie?


Die einzelnen Akkupacks von der Platine trennen, und für einige Zeit parallelschalten, nicht laden.


> Hast du die Platine nur für dich zum testen bestellt oder gleich mehrere?


Für mich zum gucken.


> Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal treffen und uns das angucken, da ich wie gesagt nicht 100 %ig weiß, wie das Ganze funktioniert und mir die Zellen nicht zerlegen will.


Es wäre wohl das einfachste, wenn du mir den Akku irgendwie zukommen lassen würdest, aber erstmal würde gerne die neue Schaltung ausprobieren, eventuell könnte man dann gleich umlöten. Sie dürfte irgendwann diese Woche kommen.


> Wie sieht's zum Beispiel mit Sonntag aus? Dann könnte man das gleich mit ner netten Tour verbinden.


Schlecht, ich war erst recht spät wieder daheim und die nächsten Wochenenden sind auch mehr oder weniger verplant.


----------



## John Rico (24. September 2007)

OK, hilft mir erstmal etwas weiter, danke.

Dann werde ich mal versuchen, die einzelnen Packs auszumessen.
Den Rest bekomme ich dann hoffentlich auch hin, aber erst mal gucken was die Zellen sagen.

Sollte es nicht daran liegen oder ich nicht weiterkommen, melde ich mich nochmal, dann können wir immer noch gucken, ob wir uns mal treffen.

Wo kamen die Akkus eig. her? Waren die von Reichelt oder woanders her?

GRuß
Sven


----------



## gnss (24. September 2007)

Von irgendeinem Ebay-Händler, der laut Forum zu dieser Zeit Akkus geliefert hat, die recht ok waren.


----------



## ahara (24. September 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Ja der Akku steht hier rum.



...kannst du ihn am WE mitbringen? Dann läge er wenigstens bei mir rum und euch nicht mehr im Weg...*g

@cristina: wann machen wir denn mal mit der Lampe weiter? Wird ja jetzt wieder früher dunkel....

@stemmel: fährst du auch mit?


----------



## Stemmel (24. September 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> @stemmel: fährst du auch mit?



Nein, diesmal nicht. Ich habe schon vor langer Zeit einer Freundin die organisatorische Hilfe bei einer Hundesportveranstaltung zugesagt. Und dann möchte ich auch mal ein paar Tage Ruhe haben, bevor ich nächsten Montag wieder anfange zu arbeiten. Wir sind ja bisher entweder ständig auf Achse gewesen  oder es musste sich um die Wäsche für die nächste Reise gekümmert werden . 

Aber am 03.10. werden wir uns vermutlich in Münster sehen!  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (24. September 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Nein, diesmal nicht.


Schade...



Stemmel schrieb:


> Aber am 03.10. werden wir uns vermutlich in Münster sehen!
> Daggi



...auf dem Rad oder als Kofferkuli...?


----------



## Stemmel (24. September 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> ...auf dem Rad oder als Kofferkuli...?



Als Startnummernbesorger, Taschenhalter und was halt sonst noch so gebraucht wird...  Ausserdem kann ich Manni ja nicht alleine in den Harz fahren lassen und zwei Tage später sind wir dann schon wieder getrennt . Nee, dat geit nu wirklich nich...   

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo   und vielen Dank noch mal an alle, die uns so freundlich vom 29.09.-30.09. im Harz aufgenommen haben. Obwohl es den Samstag ja nur gregnet hat, hat es uns sehr gut gefallen  . 
Bis dann mal Insa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (3. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo   und vielen Dank noch mal an alle, die uns so freundlich vom 29.09.-30.09. im Harz aufgenommen haben. Obwohl es den Samstag ja nur gregnet hat, hat es uns sehr gut gefallen  .
> Bis dann mal Insa



Ja, da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es war ein sehr nettes WE und ich habe es noch nie so genossen im Regen und im fließenden Wasser zu fahren! Habe mich auch sehr gefreut euch kennen zu lernen! Aber nächstes mal wird die Nachtruhe eingehalten! 

See you

guckst du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/423161/cat/20074


----------



## ahara (3. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo   und vielen Dank noch mal an alle, die uns so freundlich vom 29.09.-30.09. im Harz aufgenommen haben. Obwohl es den Samstag ja nur gregnet hat, hat es uns sehr gut gefallen  .
> Bis dann mal Insa



Ja, das WE war wirklich schön mit euch.....vielleicht passt es ja mal, dass ihr wieder mit kommt....und ganz vielleicht ist das Wetter dann auch besser...


----------



## mountymaus (4. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Ja, das WE war wirklich schön mit euch.....vielleicht passt es ja mal, dass ihr wieder mit kommt....und ganz vielleicht ist das Wetter dann auch besser...




Wir würden uns riesig freuen , wenn wir noch mal erscheinen dürfen.
Dann wird aber die Nachtruhe eingehalten


----------



## Catsoft (9. Oktober 2007)

Moin!
Uns kam heute bei N8Ride eine Gruppe zwischen Bergedorf und Börnsen entgegen. Wer wart ihr?

Robert


----------



## Cyclon (10. Oktober 2007)

waren die taubstumm?


----------



## Catsoft (10. Oktober 2007)

Wohl nicht, aber wir sind aneinander vorbei gerauscht...


----------



## Stemmel (11. Oktober 2007)

*Mal was ganz anderes...*

Nachdem wir schon die erste Einladung für Sylvester bekommen haben , erinnerte ich mich an unseren letztjährigen *Adventsbrunch*. Besteht bei Euch wieder Interesse an so einer ToH-Veranstaltung?  Dann würde ich sagen, dass wir einfach mal den dritten Advent ins Auge fassen. Und hinterher wieder auf den schönen im Wald gelegenen Weihnachtsmarkt?

@John Rico
Das nächste ToH sollte ja etwas zentraler gelegen sein.  Hast Du nicht Lust, den Brunch "in die Hand zu nehmen"?  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (11. Oktober 2007)

Super Idee.  .........Ja, ich nehme gerne wieder daran teil. Habe bloß keine Zeit, mich darum zu kümmern. Wäre schön, wenn JohnRico das übernehmen würde ... vorausgesetzt er nimmt überhaupt daran teil...


----------



## GFreude (12. Oktober 2007)

Adventsbrunch
 ToH

kommt aber immer auf den Termin an!

Steht jetzt eigentlich die Sylvesterparty bei C aus G?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (14. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Adventsbrunch
> ToH
> 
> kommt aber immer auf den Termin an!
> ...



Du meinst K aus G? Der ziert sich noch ein bisschen


----------



## John Rico (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute!

Dann melde ich mich doch auch mal, wenn hier schon so um meine Organisation gebettelt wird.  

Kann das gerne in die Hand nehmen, wir müßten dann nur absprechen, was ihr euch vorstellt und in welchem Preisbereich.
Wg. des genauen Termins muss ich die nächsten Tage nochmal Rücksprache mit meiner Familie halten, da in dieser Zeit z.B. noch ein paar Geburtstage anstehen.

Anderes Thema: Gibt's bei euch eig wieder einen Nightride?
Dann müßte ich ja mal wieder vorbeischauen um der guten alten Zeit willen.

@Martin:
Was macht die neue Platine? Schon da und getestet?

GRuß
Sven


----------



## biker_tom (16. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melde. Bin momentan im Lern- und Renovierungsstress. Wir würde auch gern mal wieder bei einem ToH teilnehmen und auch der Weihnachtsbrunch hört sich klasse an.

Irgendwie ist diese Jahr der Wurm bei mir drinn, komme wenig zum radl. (Es geht mir momentan auch nicht so klasse)

Bis dann 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## ahara (17. Oktober 2007)

Fährt eigentlich jemand am Sonntag die CTF in Ratzeburg mit?


----------



## John Rico (17. Oktober 2007)

Wenn meine Zeit und das Wetter es zulassen, würd ich gern wieder fahren, hat letztes Mal viel Spaß gemacht.
Allerdings bräuchte ich zusätzlich wieder ein Taxi, mit der Bahn würd ich's mir nicht antun...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Am Sonntag wollen wir eine schöne, ruhige Runde am Geesthang oder durch den Sachsenwald fahren. Evtl. sind ein paar "neue" Leute aus meiner Betriebssportgruppe dabei. Dauer ca. 2,5-3 Std., Tempo bestimmt die Gruppe.

Termin steht im LMB, tragt euch bitte ein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (19. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...
> Termin steht im LMB, tragt euch bitte ein ...



Hab ich!!!


----------



## John Rico (19. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Am Sonntag wollen wir eine schöne, ruhige Runde am Geesthang oder durch den Sachsenwald fahren.
> ...



Das heißt, von euch Escheburgern fährt keiner die CTF mit?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ahara (21. Oktober 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Das heißt, von euch Escheburgern fährt keiner die CTF mit?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus....bin nach einer Erkältung auch noch nicht wieder so richtig fit....


----------



## GFreude (22. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *Mal was ganz anderes...*
> Nachdem wir schon die erste Einladung für Sylvester bekommen haben , erinnerte ich mich an unseren letztjährigen *Adventsbrunch*. Besteht bei Euch wieder Interesse an so einer ToH-Veranstaltung?  Dann würde ich sagen, dass wir einfach mal den dritten Advent ins Auge fassen. Und hinterher wieder auf den schönen im Wald gelegenen Weihnachtsmarkt?
> 
> @John Rico
> ...





John Rico schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Dann melde ich mich doch auch mal, wenn hier schon so um meine Organisation gebettelt wird.
> 
> ...



Moin Daggi, moin Sven, moin @all,

habe ich das richtig verstanden? 

Geplant sind zwei Treffen?
1. ToH?
2. Adventsbrunch mit anschließenden Besuch eines Weihnachtsmarktes im 
    Wald?

Sven organisiert den *ToH *in der nächsten Zeit? 
Falls ja; was mich betrifft ist mir die Location so ziemlich egal. Preisbereich suche einfach was aus, was dir auch entgegen kommt. Wir kommen vom Land und sind da nicht so verwöhnt. Hauptsache sauber und es gibt was zu trinken (Bier, Wein, Sekt ... ). Die Mädels (mind. zwei der Mädels) trinken übrigens lt. bestätigten Berichten ganz gerne Jägermeister (piewarm aus Schnapsgläsern  ) Aber ich hab das nicht verraten 

Ich kann mich gerne um den *Adventsbrunch *kümmern. Ich hab Zeit und muss nur viel arbeiten Daggi müsste mir nur verraten, auf welchen Weihnachtsmarkt im Wald ihr gewesen seit. Wenn wir da wieder hin wollen, sollten wir uns auch um eine Location in der Nähe umschauen und nach Möglichkeit sollte diese dann mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln oder mit dem Radel erreichbar sein! Und vor allem sollte der Termin passen. Nicht das wir ohne Radel ganz allein im Wald stehen!

Hiho und bis die Tage

@Manni: Falls du noch einen gebrauchten XT-Umwerfer für das Bike von Heike(?) brauchst, könnte ich bei mir mal auf die Suche gehen. Irgendwo müsste ich noch einen liegen haben.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Jeder, der gestern nicht mitgefahren ist, hat definitiv eine tolle Ausfahrt verpasst! Schönstes Wetter, nette Leute, und, tatsächlich, eine schöne, ruhige Runde. Chrissie, Daniela, Heike, Günther und ich sind am Geesthang bis zum Aussichtspunkt Krümmel gefahren. Schade, dass nicht mehr Leute dabei waren.

@GFreude: wenn, dann brauche ich einen E-Type Umwerfer für Danielas Rad.
                Hast Du so einen?


----------



## GFreude (22. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Jeder, der gestern nicht mitgefahren ist, hat definitiv eine tolle Ausfahrt verpasst! Schönstes Wetter, nette Leute, und, tatsächlich, eine schöne, ruhige Runde. Chrissie, Daniela, Heike, Günther und ich sind am Geesthang bis zum Aussichtspunkt Krümmel gefahren. Schade, dass nicht mehr Leute dabei waren.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht!  Hast aber recht, der sah irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## Stemmel (22. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Moin Daggi, moin Sven, moin @all,
> 
> habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> 
> ...



 



GFreude schrieb:


> Die Mädels (mind. zwei der Mädels) trinken übrigens lt. bestätigten Berichten ganz gerne Jägermeister (piewarm aus Schnapsgläsern  ) Aber ich hab das nicht verraten



*brrrr* 



GFreude schrieb:


> Ich kann mich gerne um den *Adventsbrunch *kümmern. Ich hab Zeit und muss nur viel arbeiten Daggi müsste mir nur verraten, auf welchen Weihnachtsmarkt im Wald ihr gewesen seit. Wenn wir da wieder hin wollen, sollten wir uns auch um eine Location in der Nähe umschauen und nach Möglichkeit sollte diese dann mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln oder mit dem Radel erreichbar sein! Und vor allem sollte der Termin passen. Nicht das wir ohne Radel ganz allein im Wald stehen!



Ja gerne! Der Weihnachtsmarkt war in Hamwarde/Hamfelde???  Insofern wird es wohl notwendig sein, die Anreise mit dem Auto zu planen.
Jedenfalls sagt Herr K. aus G. dass es ein *Muss* ist, dort am dritten Advent aufzutauchen. Vielleicht können wir das ja auch zu einer kleinen Tradition ausweiten?


----------



## GFreude (22. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ja gerne! Der Weihnachtsmarkt war in Hamwarde/Hamfelde???  Insofern wird es wohl notwendig sein, die Anreise mit dem Auto zu planen.
> Jedenfalls sagt Herr K. aus G. dass es ein *Muss* ist, dort am dritten Advent aufzutauchen. Vielleicht können wir das ja auch zu einer kleinen Tradition ausweiten?



Also Hamwarde ist bei Geesthacht und locker mit dem Bike (jedenfalls nüchtern) zu erreichen!
Hamfelde ist die grobe Richtung Kasseburg/Kuddewörde (Gut Basthorst ca. 20 km ==>> da hat doch Vicky Leandros mal gewohnt; oder?). Der Weihnachtsmarkt müsste eigentlich Eintritt gekostet haben und ist auf dem Gut Basthorst. Oder? Guckst du hier: http://www.gut-basthorst.de/?pid=53&sub=40

Aber wo denn nun?

Hiho


----------



## Stemmel (22. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hiho



Hamwarde

Nee, nicht Basthorst. Da wollten wir einmal hin und uns hat da schon das organisierte Parkchaos abgeschrecht! 

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (23. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Hamwarde
> Nee, nicht Basthorst. Da wollten wir einmal hin und uns hat da schon das organisierte Parkchaos abgeschrecht!
> Daggi



OK!

ich stelle somit fest:

Adventsbrunch am 3 Adventswochenende (16.12.07) mit anschlieÃendem Besuch der Weihnachtsbude  (Weihnachtsmarkt?) in Hamwarde! http://www.hamwarde.de/start.php?AnbieterNr=5 ==> dann: Die Gemeinde - Veranstaltungen - Dezember). 
Naheliegend ist dann ja auch den Brunch in Geesthacht zu machen. Oder? Kennt hier jemand eine gute Location? Z. B. Cup&Cino ->FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksbufett fÃ¼r ca. 7 â¬ mit einem HeiÃgetrÃ¤nk!

Wer mÃ¶chte denn alles teilnehmen (16.12.07)?

Hiho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (23. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> ich stelle somit fest:
> 
> ...



Eine Frage? Ist an diesem WE nicht im Harz was angesagt???


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Oktober 2007)

Kekse backen ist ein WE vorher....


----------



## ahara (23. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Wer möchte denn alles teilnehmen (16.12.07)?
> 
> Hiho



Ich weiß noch gar nicht, ob ich an diesem WE Zeit habe.....


----------



## GFreude (23. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch gar nicht, ob ich an diesem WE Zeit habe.....



Ja, dann kannst du wohl nicht zusagen!   Oder aber später noch absagen! 
Brauche die Teilnehmerzahl nur Pi mal Daumen. Aber wer schon jetzt weiß, dass er nicht kann oder was anderes (besseres) vor hat, sollte erst gar nicht zusagen, bevor er/sie dann gar nicht kommt!!! 
Der Termin stammt aber auch nicht von mir. 3. Adventswochenende war gegeben und ich habe genommen.

Ich denke aber, wir haben noch ein wenig Zeit mit dem zu- oder absagen!


----------



## Stemmel (24. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> ich stelle somit fest:
> 
> ...



Daggi möchte teilnehmen. 

Nachdem wir im letzten Jahr inen (Fast-)Reinfall  mit der Location hatten, möchte ich mich in diesem Jahr da raushalten...  

Und ich denke, das es einfach besser ist, einen Termin fest vorzugeben, als wenn jeder sagt "da kann ich nicht" und er nächste sagt "an dem WE kann ich nicht". So kann jeder schon mal fest planen. 

So wie unser erstes Advents-WE auch schon immer mit einem Brunch verplant ist  

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Oktober 2007)

Morgen möchte ich mit ein paar Freunden eine *eher gemütliche* Tour in den HaBe's fahren. Treffen an der Kärntner Hütte um 12.00 Uhr. Ich fahre um 10.30 Uhr ab Escheburg los, wenn also noch jemand mitwill..... 

(mus noch kurz im Büro vorbei, dauer aber nur 10 min.)

Stelle den Termin mal ins LMB, dort auch meine Tel.Nr.!


----------



## hoedsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Ja da bin ich doch dabei.  

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

War eine schöne Tour heute, 6 Leute waren wir, 2,5 h Fahrzeit, 32 Km und 514 Hm standen auf meinem Tacho. Gute Wetter und nette Leute, was will man mehr?

Danke nochmal an Clemens für's guiden, schöne Strecke hast Du ausgesucht.

@all: Weihnachtsbrunch steht an, meldet euch zahlreich!


----------



## micki260 (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte ich ja fast (Meine Fresse war das geil) gesagt. 

Ne mal ehrlich,war einfach klasse und hat richtig Spaß gemacht,ob rauf oder runter,einfach ein Traum.

Ja der Clemens, der wusste genau womit er uns was Gutes tuen konnte.
Sehr gut geführt,klasse Mix aus Up- und Downhill. 

Viele Grüße André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (30. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> ...Naheliegend ist dann ja auch den Brunch in Geesthacht zu machen. Oder? Kennt hier jemand eine gute Location? Z. B. Cup&Cino ->Frühstücksbufett für ca. 7  mit einem Heißgetränk!
> 
> Wer möchte denn alles teilnehmen (16.12.07)?
> 
> ...



*Noch mal zu Brunch:    *

Falls auch der ein oder andere HaBe-Biker (Sven, Hoedsch ...) teilnehmen möchte, kann ich mich natürlich auch in Bergedorf nach einer Location für den Brunch umsehen! Noch bin ich da flexibel, so langsam sollte ich bloß die Anzahl der Teilnehmenden wissen und auch welcher Location-Standort mehr Zuspruch findet! Also äußert euch mal. 
Ansonsten gehe ich mit Daggi alleine Brunchen 

HiHo


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Noch mal zu Brunch:    *
> 
> Falls auch der ein oder andere HaBe-Biker (Sven, Hoedsch ...) teilnehmen möchte, kann ich mich natürlich auch in Bergedorf nach einer Location für den Brunch umsehen! Noch bin ich da flexibel, so langsam sollte ich bloß die Anzahl der Teilnehmenden wissen und auch welcher Location-Standort mehr Zuspruch findet! Also äußert euch mal.
> Ansonsten gehe ich mit Daggi alleine Brunchen
> ...




also ich sage dann mal zu....aber nur, damit du nicht mit Daggi alleine gehen kannst...nene...   kommt Anja eigentlich auch wieder mit?

Geesthacht finde ich persönlich nicht ganz sooo toll....wollte Sven sich nicht mal umsehen???


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Noch mal zu Brunch:    *
> 
> Falls auch der ein oder andere HaBe-Biker (Sven, Hoedsch ...) teilnehmen möchte, kann ich mich natürlich auch in Bergedorf nach einer Location für den Brunch umsehen! Noch bin ich da flexibel, so langsam sollte ich bloß die Anzahl der Teilnehmenden wissen und auch welcher Location-Standort mehr Zuspruch findet! Also äußert euch mal.
> Ansonsten gehe ich mit Daggi alleine Brunchen
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
sind wieder im heimlichen Escheburg, erholt und mit Sonne betankt.
Freue mich auf den 16.12, wenn es dabei bleibt.

@ Günther 
Simon, Martin und ich sind bei dem Brunch dabei.

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Cyclon (30. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> Wer möchte denn alles teilnehmen (16.12.07)?
> 
> Hiho



ich sag auch mal vorsichtig: ja!


----------



## hoedsch (30. Oktober 2007)

Ja, dabei.

Bergedorf hat eindeutig Präferenz vor Geesthacht.


----------



## Stemmel (31. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> *
> Ansonsten gehe ich mit Daggi alleine Brunchen
> 
> HiHo*


*

Schade, danach sieht es jetzt ja nicht mehr aus...  

Daggi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (31. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> ...
> Falls auch der ein oder andere HaBe-Biker (Sven, Hoedsch ...) teilnehmen möchte, kann ich mich natürlich auch in Bergedorf nach einer Location für den Brunch umsehen!
> ...



OK, Hoedsch hat sich für Bergedorf geäußert und Gästewünsche werden gerne berücksichtigt: 

Ich könnte in Bergedorf im *November *(ehemals October, Preis: 6,50) noch zum Frühstücksbrunch reservieren. Allerdings gibt es hier folgende Einschränkung:

Brunch ab 10 Uhr: Ab 12 Uhr wird der Tisch neu vergeben und wir müssen *aufstehen*!
Brunch ab 12 Uhr: Wir können solange sitzen bleiben wie wir wollen, allerdings wird nicht ewig das Frühstücksbufett bereitstehen!

Oder aber im *Belami *(Preis ab 7,40) ohne Zeitbgrenzung! Da einige ja schon mal zum ToH dort waren, könnt ihr besser beurteilen ob die Location gut oder schlecht ist! http://www.belami-hamburg.de/brunch.htm Von der "Brunchkarte" klingt das schon ganz gut! 

Beide Location sind auch gut zu Fuß vom Bahnhof zu erreichen (November ca. 5 Min oder 1 Bushaltestelle, Belami ca. 8,5 Min  oder 2 Bushaltestellen)

_*Als Teilnehmer habe ich derzeit:*_
Daggi & Manni
Hoedsch
Cyclon
Andrea
Cristina, Simon und Martin
meinereiner & evtl. Anja

Was ist mit Carsten (beppo), Tobi, bikertom, Robert, Chrissie, noch ein Mädel von der Girlsgang ...?


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hatten wir nicht ein ToH *UND* den Weihnachtsbrunch geplant?

Ich frag ja nur mal....

ToH sollten doch evtl. die Harburger Jungs in die Hand nehmen, Weihnachtsbrunch wollten wir planen.

Mir persönlich wäre so ein ToH ganz lieb, bis zum WB ist noch so lange hin....

Man kann sich ja auch mal in der Woche treffen, muss ja nicht mit einem Absturz enden .


----------



## ahara (31. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> OK, Hoedsch hat sich für Bergedorf geäußert und Gästewünsche werden gerne berücksichtigt:
> 
> Ich könnte in Bergedorf im *November *(ehemals October, Preis: 6,50) noch zum Frühstücksbrunch reservieren. Allerdings gibt es hier folgende Einschränkung:
> 
> ...



Im Belami ist es so verqualmt 

@ manni: ich wäre auch für beides...


----------



## Stemmel (31. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> @ manni: ich wäre auch für beides...



*BEIDES! *  Jungs aus Harburg, ihr seid gefragt! 

Belami fand ich auch verqualmt und laut. Das mit dem "aufstehen" im Oktober ist doof... Aber eine bessere Idee habe ich auch nicht  

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (31. Oktober 2007)

*Wie jetzt?*

Ich bin doch auch für beides!!! Nichtsdestotrotz lautete meine Frage doch einfach nur, ob man *den Brunch (WB)* nicht evtl. im Belami machen könnte. Das hat also nichts mit dem ToH zu tun, außer vielleicht, dass in der Location schon mal ein ToH statt gefunden hat! Das verqualmte merkt man doch gar nicht mehr nach einer Flasche Sekt zum Frühstück!!!

Den *ToH *plant Sven!!!

Den Brunch habe ich, mangels Bereitschaft und/oder weil ich auch mal dran bin, übernommen!

Also immer schön locker bleiben


----------



## Stemmel (31. Oktober 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Wie jetzt?*
> 
> Ich bin doch auch für beides!!! Nichtsdestotrotz lautete meine Frage doch einfach nur, ob man *den Brunch (WB)* nicht evtl. im Belami machen könnte. Das hat also nichts mit dem ToH zu tun, außer vielleicht, dass in der Location schon mal ein ToH statt gefunden hat! Das verqualmte merkt man doch gar nicht mehr nach einer Flasche Sekt zum Frühstück!!!
> 
> ...



Ja, das *ToH* sollte unabhängig vom WB stattfinden. 
Da das nächste ToH zentraler sein sollte, hatte ich gehofft, dass die Jungs aus Harburg das mal in die Hand nehmen.  Und: Ja, das letzte ToH fand - mit Teilnahme aus Harburg - im Belami statt. Leider für meine Begriffe wirklich zu verqualmt (das werde ich auch nach zwei Flaschen Sekt noch merken ) und noch ein wenig unangenehmer fand ich den Lärmpegel. Da litt die Kommunikation dann doch ein sehr... 

Ich finde es super, dass Du die Planung des *WB* übernommen hast.  Letztes Jahr hatten Manni und ich es ja versucht und - Du weißt es - fast wäre es ein Reinfall geworden.   

Daggi


----------



## John Rico (31. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem jetzt schon mehrfach kleine Anstöße in meine Richtung gab, melde ich mich mal wieder.

Mir geht's momentan mal wieder ziemlich bescheiden, deshalb habe ich mich noch nicht drum gekümmert und mich nicht gemeldet.
Wenn jemand möchte, kann er/sei die Planung gerne übernehmen. Ansonsten werde ich versuchen, das demnächst mal in Angriff zu nehmen, kann aber nichts versprechen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Stemmel (1. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ansonsten werde ich versuchen, das demnächst mal in Angriff zu nehmen, kann aber nichts versprechen.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



  

... und gute Besserung! 

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (1. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Nachdem jetzt schon mehrfach kleine Anstöße in meine Richtung gab, melde ich mich mal wieder.
> 
> Mir geht's momentan mal wieder ziemlich bescheiden, deshalb habe ich mich noch nicht drum gekümmert und mich nicht gemeldet.
> Wenn jemand möchte, kann er/sei die Planung gerne übernehmen. Ansonsten werde ich versuchen, das demnächst mal in Angriff zu nehmen, kann aber nichts versprechen.
> ...



Hi Sven,

mach dir keinen Streß!!! Kümmere dich zuerst um dich! *T*rinken *o*hne *H*elm können wir überall und jederzeit!

Kurzfristig machbar könnte zum Beispiel ein Treffen in der Ständigen Vertretung in der Hamburger City sein! Auch wenn ich kein "Grubenpolly" (Rheinländer) bin, finde ich es dort eigentlich sehr angenehm. Das Bier ist zwar klein, dafür wird es aber ständig nachgefüllt und ist somit kalt!!! http://www.staev.com/framesethamburg.html

Und einige von uns, haben es nach der Arbeit gar nicht so weit  



Stemmel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich finde es super, dass Du die Planung des *WB* übernommen hast.  Letztes Jahr hatten Manni und ich es ja versucht und - Du weißt es - fast wäre es ein Reinfall geworden.
> 
> Daggi



Na, so schlimm war es nun auch nicht und letztendlich hat alles geklappt!  
Fast Reinfälle zählen nicht, genauso wenig wie fast Stürze!!! 

Hiho oder so


----------



## Stemmel (1. November 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Kurzfristig machbar könnte zum Beispiel ein Treffen in der Ständigen Vertretung in der Hamburger City sein! Auch wenn ich kein "Grubenpolly" (Rheinländer) bin, finde ich es dort eigentlich sehr angenehm. Das Bier ist zwar klein, dafür wird es aber ständig nachgefüllt und ist somit kalt!!! http://www.staev.com/framesethamburg.html
> 
> Und einige von uns, haben es nach der Arbeit gar nicht so weit
> 
> ...



Stimmt, da wollte ich schon immer mal hin! Günni, Du hast doch SuperIdeen! 
Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen Termin!  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (1. November 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Und einige von uns, haben es nach der Arbeit gar nicht so weit


----------



## GFreude (4. November 2007)

Jemand Lust und Zeit heute um 17 Uhr auf einen kleinen Nightride???

Muss meinen neuen Akku mal ausprobieren und hoffe, dass bis dahin schon die Wege ein wenig abgetrocknet sind!

Guckts du auch LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5427


----------



## John Rico (4. November 2007)

Was denn für einen neuen Akku? Was ist mit dem alten passiert?

Kennt jemand von euch eigentlich ne günsitge Bezugsquelle für IRC Lampen? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Martin die damals irgendwo hier in Harburg besorgt hat, weiß aber nicht mehr wo.
Und wenn ich schon halbwegs flach liege und nicht biken kann, kann ich mich zumindest drum kümmern, dass meine Lampe bald wieder läuft.

Wg. ToH muss ich mal sehen, momentan könnte ich nichtmal für ein paar Stunden in ner Kneipe sitzen.
Aber ich hoffe mal, dass sich das bald wieder ändert.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (4. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Was denn für einen neuen Akku? Was ist mit dem alten passiert?



Hi Sven,

mein  alter gibt den Geist nach ca. 1,5 Stunden auf! Aus die Maus und stockdunkel!!!
Die Experten meinen, dass wohl einige Zellen hinüber sind.
Ich habe mir deshalb noch mal 20 Akkuzellen bei ebay besorgt, ne Platine von Bradbeck und mir dann einen neuen zusammen gebruzelt! Die alten Zellen muss ich jetzt irgendwo mal durchmessen lassen, um die defekten zu identifizieren. Leider weiß ich nicht wer die dementsprechende Technik dafür besitzt!!! Der Haustest mit dem neuen Akku hat ergeben, dass dieser ca. 4,5 Stunden mit ner 35 Watt Lampe läuft. Aufgrund fehlender Kühlung wird das Ding zuhause aber so heiß, dass das Innenleben schmilzt (inkl. der Plastikummantelung der Cinchbuchse!!! ). Ich musste somit nach dem Test erst mal einen neue Buchse anlöten, da die alte aufgrund fehlender Platikabschirmung einen Kurzschluss verursacht hat  Man lernt halt nie aus!



John Rico schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch eigentlich ne günsitge Bezugsquelle für IRC Lampen? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Martin die damals irgendwo hier in Harburg besorgt hat, weiß aber nicht mehr wo.



Ich habe mir damals Lampen bei easy bestellt http://www.elektroteile-deutschland.de. 5,49 für eine Lampe zzgl. 5,80 Versand!

Bis die Tage und gute Besserung

Hiho


----------



## GFreude (4. November 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Jemand Lust und Zeit heute um 17 Uhr auf einen kleinen Nightride???
> 
> Muss meinen neuen Akku mal ausprobieren und hoffe, dass bis dahin schon die Wege ein wenig abgetrocknet sind!
> 
> Guckts du auch LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5427



Sodele,

dann war ich eben alleine los! 
War echt nett so alleine im Wald und der Akku hat auch bestens durchgehalten!!! So macht nightbiken spaß!!! Dank der Helmlampe hat man übrigens auch immer einen warmen Schädel und der Lichtkegel ist auch dort wo man hinguckt. Sozusagen adaptives Kurvenlicht!!! Und das beste ist, bei der 35 Watt Lampe werden selbst die wildesten Hunde "nachtblind". Sobald man vorbei ist und die Wauwi's nicht mehr geblendet werden, muss man allerdings Gas geben!

Wenn das Wetter hält fahre ich höchstwahrscheinlich am Dienstagabend wieder! Evtl. jedoch in den HaBe.

Hiho und schönen Abend


----------



## hoedsch (4. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch eigentlich ne günsitge Bezugsquelle für IRC Lampen?



Jop, denn der neue Bauhaus am Bahnhof Harburg hat jetzt auf.  In diesem Konsumtempel für emsige Handwerker gibt es auch ein großes Regal mit den Decostar Lampen. Die IRC heißen jetzt wohl ES (wie Energy Saver) mit dem Hinweis, dass ja 20 W in Wirklichkeit 35 W sind. So ähnlich stand es auch auf dem Karton vom IRC.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (5. November 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Jop, denn der neue Bauhaus am Bahnhof Harburg hat jetzt auf.  In diesem Konsumtempel für emsige Handwerker gibt es auch ein großes Regal mit den Decostar Lampen. Die IRC heißen jetzt wohl ES (wie Energy Saver) mit dem Hinweis, dass ja 20 W in Wirklichkeit 35 W sind. So ähnlich stand es auch auf dem Karton vom IRC.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Die hab ich da schon gesehen und in nem Thread hier gleich nachgefragt, ob es die "neuen" IRCs sind. Laut Osram haben die Energy Saver die IRC Technik, entspricht also der alten IRC.

Hast du im Bauhaus auch drauf geachtet, ob es die richtigen Abstrahlwinkel gibt? Häufig gibt es nur 36°, ich habe leider beim letzten Mal nicht geguckt, ob es auch andere Winkel gibt.
Preislich wären die im Bauhaus mit 5,49  auf jeden Fall super interessant!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## biker_tom (5. November 2007)

Moin,

so wieder online und mit Wohnung renovieren mit neuen Möbeln fertig....

Wir werden beim WB dabeisein.

Mal eine Frage zum Bau einer Lampe, was für Teile braucht man dafür und was an Kohle? Bin mir immer noch am Überlegen selberbauen oder Sigma Mirage kaufen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (5. November 2007)

Schlag dir das mit der Mirage aus dem Kopp! Wenn schon solltest du die neue Karma nehmen, erscheint mir besser. Aber am besten ist: Selbstbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (5. November 2007)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so wieder online und mit Wohnung renovieren mit neuen Möbeln fertig....
> 
> ...



Guckst du hier: http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Tobias.Hahn/frameset_home.htm

HiHo


----------



## biker_tom (6. November 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Tobias.Hahn/frameset_home.htm
> 
> HiHo



Moin,

geniale Lampe, aber gibt es da nicht auch was günstigeres als die 265 euronen? Denn die habe ich leider nicht über, habe doch immer noch keinen neuen Job....

Thomas


----------



## mountymaus (6. November 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Tobias.Hahn/frameset_home.htm
> 
> HiHo



Hallöle Günni,
was kostet der Spaß denn?? Auf der Seite habe ich auf die Schnelle keine Preisangabe gefunden.


----------



## John Rico (6. November 2007)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> geniale Lampe, aber gibt es da nicht auch was günstigeres als die 265 euronen? Denn die habe ich leider nicht über, habe doch immer noch keinen neuen Job....
> 
> Thomas



Mit nur einem Leuchtmittel, 16 statt 20 Zellen und wenn man einige Sachen wie z.B. die Spannungsanzeige wegläßt, kommt man auf etwa 100-120 Euro. Praktisch ist es immer, wenn man nicht alleine baut, da sich die (nicht unerheblichen) Portokosten dann entsprechend verringern.

@Catsoft:
Hast du die Karma schon mal live in Betrieb gesehen? Finde die Lampe auch spannend und relativ günstig, leider gibts bisher scheinbar null Erfahrungsberichte (was wohl daran liegt, dass sie immer noch nicht lieferbar ist  ).

Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (6. November 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallöle Günni,
> was kostet der Spaß denn?? Auf der Seite habe ich auf die Schnelle keine Preisangabe gefunden.



Na Klene,

das was John Rico schreibt ist ungefähr OK! Das war damals (im letzten Jahr) so ungefähr der Preis, als Martin ne Sammelbestellung aufgenommen hat. Als Einzelbestellung düfte da aber noch ein bisschen mehr rauskommen.

Derzeit gibt es eine Zelle für ca. 5 bei ebay (plus Porto), Lampengehäuse 20 , Bradbeck-Platine 20, Werkzeugbox, Leuchtmittel. Ich denke so 150 mauss man schon rechnen.

Das ist aber ein nettes (geiles) Fahrgefühl mit ner ordentlichen Lichtquelle in stockdunkler Nacht! Kann ich nur empfehlen!!! 

Bis die Tage
Hiho


----------



## gnss (6. November 2007)

Die gÃ¼nstige Bleiakku-Variante des Selbstbaus kommt auf unter 50â¬, leuchtet genauso lange, genauso hell, sorgt mit 2,5kg fÃ¼r zusÃ¤tzlichen Trainingseffekt und ist weniger kompliziert und somit auch weniger anfÃ¤llig und arbeitsintensiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (6. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> @Catsoft:
> Hast du die Karma schon mal live in Betrieb gesehen? Finde die Lampe auch spannend und relativ günstig, leider gibts bisher scheinbar null Erfahrungsberichte (was wohl daran liegt, dass sie immer noch nicht lieferbar ist  ).
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Nein. Ich hab mir eine L&M Stella geleistet


----------



## biker_tom (7. November 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nein. Ich hab mir eine L&M Stella geleistet



Moin,

hier sind die neuen Leuchter von Sigma mal im Vergleich:
http://www.sigma-sport.de/de/produk...karma_pro/?punkt=features&gesamt=1&position=0

Und hier sind die Preise:
wobei es sich mir bisher nicht erschließt, mit mit welchen Accu die Karma ausgestattet ist.

http://www.sigma-sport.de/de_media/produkte/allgemein/visuals/preisliste.pdf


Auch interessant ist das hier:
http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Tobias.Hahn/frameset_night.htm


Hier ist noch die Einkaufsliste für die Bauversion. Wer kennst sich denn aus und kann sagen was man wie noch einsparen kann.

http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Tobias.Hahn/frameset_lux.htm

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## John Rico (7. November 2007)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier sind die neuen Leuchter von Sigma mal im Vergleich:
> ...


Naja, Herstellerangaben sind so ziemlich null aussagekräftig da meistens eh übertrieben.
Interessant wird's erst, wenn die ersten Vergleiche hier im Forum auftauchen!



> Auch interessant ist das hier:
> http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Tobias.Hahn/frameset_night.htm
> ...


Das ist doch genau die Lampe bzw. Seite, die Günni dir vorher empfohlen hat?!?  

@Catsoft:
Was ist an der Lampe nun so toll?
Wenn ich mir im Moment ne fertige Lampe kaufen würde, würde ich ja nur noch LED kaufen. Aber das kann jeder selber entscheiden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Manni1599 (7. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> @*Catsoft:
> Was ist an der Lampe nun so toll?*
> Wenn ich mir im Moment ne fertige Lampe kaufen würde, würde ich ja nur noch LED kaufen. Aber das kann jeder selber entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Moin Sven, ich war vorgestern mit Robert zum Nightride, die Stella bringt für ihre Größe enormes Licht. Und ist übrigens eine LED.
Imho ideal als zusätzliche Helmlampe, da sehr leicht. Leider auch sehr teuer!


----------



## John Rico (7. November 2007)

Hi Manni!

Hast recht, mein Fehler! Hatte in Roberts Gallerie geschaut und die Lampe dort ist eine HID von L&M.
Kann ja keiner ahnen, dass er zwei von der Firma hat! 

Überlege ja auch schon lange, mir eine zusätzliche LED zu kaufen.
Dann aber wieder im klassischen Eigenbau!  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Manni1599 (8. November 2007)

Hi Sven,

wenn Du eie LED Lampe planst, plan mich gleich mal mit ein. 



Plan aber auch gleich ein, das ich beim Basteln nur zur allgemeinen Belustigung beitragen kann.


----------



## gnss (9. November 2007)

Fährt jemand die Schlammctf am Sonntag in Tappendorf mit?


----------



## John Rico (13. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> wenn Du eie LED Lampe planst, plan mich gleich mal mit ein.
> 
> ...



Hi Manni!

Hab dein Post irgendwie nicht gesehen.
Spannend finde ich das Thema schonÂ´, aber bevor ich nicht wieder fit bin und biken kann, werde ich wohl keine Zeit und vor allem kein Geld in ein neues Projekt investieren.
Das einzige, was ich mir bauen werde, ist der AkkuwÃ¤chter von JÃ¼rgen. Der zeigt Ã¼ber eine zweifarbige LED an, wieviel Saft der Akku noch hat und gibt zumindest eine relativ genaue EinschÃ¤tzung Ã¼ner die Restlaufzeit des Akkus. Kostet dabei nur 3-4 â¬, also deutlich billiger als dieses programmierbare Teil hier aus dem Forum.
Wenn jemand an sowas Interesse hat, kann er hier nachlesen, was geplant ist und sich ggf. melden, ich werde in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen bei Reichelt bestellen.

Sollte Ã¼brigens jemand demnÃ¤chst IRCs bestellen, ich wÃ¤r dabei. Bei Bauhaus haben sie leider doch nur 36Â° und die 24Â° wÃ¼rden auf Bestellung 8,36 â¬ kosten.
Vielleicht kann ja Martin seine Quelle von unserem Bau nochmal nennen, ich brauche auf jeden Fall ein neues Leuchtmittel.

GruÃ
Sven


----------



## GFreude (13. November 2007)

Moin Sven,

wenn du bestellst, bestelle mir doch bitte die Teile für den "Akkuwächter von Jürgen" gleich mit. Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, ob ich diese auch wirklich verbauen kann, denn mein Akkubehälter ist schon verdammt voll. Aber für die paar Euronen bin ich dabei. 
Schicke mir doch per PN einfach deine Bankverbindung und den Betrag und ich überweise dir dann die Kohle.


VG
Günther



John Rico schrieb:


> Hi Manni!
> ...Das einzige, was ich mir bauen werde, ist der Akkuwächter von Jürgen. Der zeigt über eine zweifarbige LED an, wieviel Saft der Akku noch hat und gibt zumindest eine relativ genaue Einschätzung üner die Restlaufzeit des Akkus. Kostet dabei nur 3-4 , also deutlich billiger als dieses programmierbare Teil hier aus dem Forum.
> ...
> Gruß
> Sven


----------



## Manni1599 (13. November 2007)

Für mich bitte 2 mal, Sven!

(Gebe Günni das Geld, dann kann er es mit überweisen!)

Gruß,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (13. November 2007)

die lampen hatte ich von www.eas-y.de


----------



## ahara (13. November 2007)

@gnss: wann kann ich denn meinen Akku mal bei euch abholen? Liegt ja nun schon seit einem Jahr so da rum...


----------



## John Rico (13. November 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Moin Sven,
> 
> wenn du bestellst, bestelle mir doch bitte die Teile für den "Akkuwächter von Jürgen" gleich mit.





Manni1599 schrieb:


> Für mich bitte 2 mal, Sven!



Alles klar, ich bestelle dann drei Sets mehr!
Nur um sicherzugehen: Es handelt sich nicht um SMD Bauweise sondern um klassische "große" Bausteine. SMD ist meiner Meinung nach ohne professionelle Ausrüstung und viel Erfahrung von Hand eh nicht zu löten.
Nur dass sich hinterher keiner wundert, aber ich denke mal, ihr habt eh mal in den verlinkten Thread geschaut.
Und Günni, du kannst die Form und Größe der Platine relativ beliebig wählen und die Diode über ein Kabel mit dem Rest verbinden. Daher sollte es auch mit deinem Akku keine Probleme geben.

Wollt ihr das denn in den Akku einsetzen oder extern verbauen? Für die Akku Variante müßte ich noch eine Einbau-Fassung für die LED mitbestellen. Wobei man die beim externen Gehäuse eig. auch braucht, ich bestell einfach welche mit.
Und wegen des Geldes macht euch mal keinen Kopf, bei den paar Euro kann ich das auch erstmal auslegen. Ich bestell erstmal und wir rechnen dann später ab.

Wenn's mir bald mal wieder besser geht, können wir uns ja auf eine nette Bastelrunde treffen und zusammen unser Glück versuchen!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## John Rico (13. November 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> die lampen hatte ich von www.eas-y.de



Hattest du mir damals nicht erzählt, dass es hier in Harburg in der Nähe der Außenmühle einen Shop gibt, der die recht günstig verkauft?
Oder hab ich da was falsch in Erinnerung?

Ansonsten können wir ja vielleicht eine Sammelbestellung bei dem Shop von MArtin starten, oder habt ihr alle noch Leuchtmittel / Ersatz?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (16. November 2007)

*Weihnachtsbrunch*  

Moin,

so der Ort für den Weihnachtsbrunch steht jetzt auch fest!

*Am 16.12.2007 im BeLaMi in Bergedorf, ab 10:30 Uhr*

Nach langem hin und her (zu laut, zu verqualmt, nach 2 Stunden aufstehen, keine Plätze mehr ...) habe ich mich entschieden im BeLaMi zu reservieren. Wir bekommen einen Tisch, der ein wenig separat gestellt wird, da es im Belami noch keinen reinen Nichtraucherbereich gibt. Der Brunch dort soll lt. Aussage eines Kollegen ganz gut sein und wir haben kein Zeitlimit. Können also klönen und essen was das Zeug hält.

Die Preise sind moderat und ab 7,40 kann man/frau brunchen!!!

Die Adresse lautet: BeLaMi, Holtenklinker Str. 26, 21029 Hamburg Bergedorf
Hier noch mal der Link: http://www.belami-hamburg.de/brunch.htm

Kurz vorher werde ich noch mal genau abfragen, wer teilnimmt.

Hiho


----------



## Stemmel (16. November 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Weihnachtsbrunch*
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...


----------



## ahara (18. November 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Weihnachtsbrunch*
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...




Bin dabei 


Und was ist jetzt mit dem ToH in der Ständigen Vertretung??


----------



## gnss (18. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hattest du mir damals nicht erzählt, dass es hier in Harburg in der Nähe der Außenmühle einen Shop gibt, der die recht günstig verkauft?
> Oder hab ich da was falsch in Erinnerung?




das ist der shop, die kann man biem elektriker vor ort abholen.


----------



## biker_tom (21. November 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Weihnachtsbrunch*
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...



Moin,

wir sind auch dabei....


wegen einer Lampe sind mir auch schon verschiedene Ideen gekommen.

z.b.
Kann man nich in eine Sigma cubelight eine noch stärge Lampe einsetzten und einen exterenen Accu verwenden?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (21. November 2007)

Sagt mal was zum ToH in der Ständigen Vertretung.

So langsam wirds nämlich eng dieses Jahr....


UND: Tom, alles was Du da über dein geplantes Licht schreibst, ist für "richtiges" Fahren im Wald ungeeignet.

Kauf Dir einfach ein Evo-EvoX Set mit NiMH Akku, das gibbet zur Zeit fast überall recht günstig, damit kannst Du zumindest über Feld und Waldwege sicher fahren. Irgendwelche Batterieleuchten tunen bringt außer Arbeit und Ärger nichts.


Im übrigen habe ich noch eine Nightpro Expert im Besitz, die würde ich Dir auch gegen kleines Geld überlassen. 
Ist noch sehr gut, hat aber bei voller Leistung eine für mich zu kurze Leuchtdauer (ca. 1,5 Std.)


----------



## gnss (22. November 2007)

falls jemand auf der suche nach einem neuen rucksack ist sollte er bei intersport sporthÃ¼tte an der mÃ¶nckebergstraÃe vorbeischauen, dort gibt es zahlreiche deuter-rucksÃ¤cke gÃ¼nstig wegen umbaus, z.b. cross bike fÃ¼r 30â¬, bike 1 hÃ¤ngen auch noch rum, trans alp sind leider schon weg.


----------



## biker_tom (22. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Sagt mal was zum ToH in der Ständigen Vertretung.
> 
> So langsam wirds nämlich eng dieses Jahr....
> 
> ...



Hi Manni,

was möchtest du denn dafür haben?

Habe bei einigen i-net-Händlern gesehen, das die fast das gleiche kostet wie die Mirage, ist die denn besser?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2007)

Hi Tom,

von der Lichtleistung her ist die schon Klasse! Meines Erachtens nach deutlich besser (12W/12W) als die Mirage (5W/10W).

Leider ist, wie schon gesagt, die Akkulaufzeit bei voller Leistung (beide Brenner an) relativ kurz mit 1 - 1 1/4 Stunde. Bei nur einem eingeschaltetem Brenner kannst Du sicher von 2,5 Std. ausgehen.

Manni


----------



## John Rico (23. November 2007)

Habe heute von Reichelt die VersandbestÃ¤tigung bekommen, das Paket sollte also Montag ankommen.
Grob Ã¼berschlagen kostet der WÃ¤chter irgendwas zwischen 4 und 5 Euro, den genauen Betrag sehen wir dann.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob wir das alles zusammengebraten kriegen.
Zur Not kaufen wir ein Sixpack und versuchen Martin damit zu bestechen!  

Hab mir heute bei BOC die Powerled Black angesehen.
Sieht optisch wirklich gut aus, leider konnte ich noch keinen Leucht-Test im Dunkeln machen. Aber der folgt bald, und dann auch der Vergleich zu meiner IRC.

Ãbrigens IRC: Will noch jemand mitbestellen? Habe einen Shop gefunden, der die fÃ¼r 3,89 â¬ anbietet, dazu kommen noch 5,50 â¬ Porto. Wenn wir fÃ¼nf Lampen, sprich zu zweit oder dritt bestellen, kostet eine Lampe unter 5 Euro, das finde ich einen sehr guten Preis.
Also meldet euch mal, ein paar Leuchtmittel in Reserve kÃ¶nnen nicht schaden!

GruÃ
Sven


----------



## John Rico (24. November 2007)

Reichelt Paket ist da, also meldet euch mal, wie wir das machen wollen.

IRCs werde ich wohl spätestens Anfang nächster Woche bestellen, sollte da doch noch jemand Interesse haben, einfach bescheid sagen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (26. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob wir das alles zusammengebraten kriegen.
> Zur Not kaufen wir ein Sixpack und versuchen Martin damit zu bestechen!



Martin trinkt jetzt lieber Tequilla! 



John Rico schrieb:


> ...
> Übrigens IRC: Will noch jemand mitbestellen? Habe einen Shop gefunden, der die für 3,89  anbietet, dazu kommen noch 5,50  Porto. Wenn wir fünf Lampen, sprich zu zweit oder dritt bestellen, kostet eine Lampe unter 5 Euro, das finde ich einen sehr guten Preis.
> Also meldet euch mal, ein paar Leuchtmittel in Reserve können nicht schaden!
> Gruß
> Sven



Moin Sven,

hast du irgendwo noch eine Bastelanleitung für den Wächter, dann schaue  ich mir die vorher gerne mal an. Guten Lötkolben, Lötzinn und ... habe ich auch zu Hause. Wir können das ganze dann meinetwegen gerne wieder bei mir machen. Wie viele sind wir denn? 

Bzgl. der IRC würde ich gerne mitbestellen. Ich habe zwar noch welche auf Reserve, aber sicher ist sicher. 1* 35 W 10 Grad, 1* 20 W > 10 Grad 

Bist du jetzt eigentlich beim Brunchen dabei?

Hiho


----------



## Stemmel (26. November 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Martin trinkt jetzt lieber Tequilla!
> 
> Hiho



Günni aber auch!  Wobei der wohl ziemlich vergesslich macht, oder?  

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (26. November 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Günni aber auch!  Wobei der wohl ziemlich vergesslich macht, oder?
> 
> Daggi



Nee, nee nicht vergesslich und von mögen kann keine Rede sein


----------



## John Rico (26. November 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Moin Sven,
> 
> hast du irgendwo noch eine Bastelanleitung für den Wächter, dann schaue  ich mir die vorher gerne mal an. Guten Lötkolben, Lötzinn und ... habe ich auch zu Hause. Wir können das ganze dann meinetwegen gerne wieder bei mir machen. Wie viele sind wir denn?


Die "Anleitung" findest du hier, wobei es nur ein Schaltplan und keine direkte Anleitung gibt. Ein Vergleichsbild gibt's leider auch nicht, da Jürgen das Ding damals in SMD-Bauweise gebastelt hat. Habe aber genug Platinen, Schrumpfschlauch & co, außerdem ein paar Teile in Reserve (zur Sicherheit).  
Wir sind zu dritt, außer Manni brint noch jemanden für seinen zweiten AW mit. Zum Thema "wo" hätte ich mich auch angeboten, da ich mittlerweile auch genug Platz in der neuen Wohnung habe, Werkzeug ist eh reichlich vorhanden. Dann könnte man das vielleicht mit ner kleinen Ausfahrt verbinden, wobei ich auch da schauen muss, wie's mir geht. Außerdem habe ich Bus und Bahn direkt vor der Tür, ich finde daher, dass viel mehr für Harburg spricht.   
Wir können die Bastelei auch gerne wieder mit einem kleinen Frühstück verbinden, an meinen Tisch passen problemlos 6-7 Leute.



> Bzgl. der IRC würde ich gerne mitbestellen. Ich habe zwar noch welche auf Reserve, aber sicher ist sicher. 1* 35 W 10 Grad, 1* 20 W > 10 Grad


Also eine 35 W 10° und eine 20 W 24°.
Wir sind jetzt zu dritt, damit liegen wir bei zwei Leutmitteln p.P. bei ~ 4,50  pro IRC, ich denke das ist ein guter Kurs!
Werde wohl heute Abend bestellen.



> Bist du jetzt eigentlich beim Brunchen dabei?


Kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, da meine liebe Gesundheit sich mal wieder nicht entscheiden kann, was sie will und ich außerdem die Familienplanung zwecks Adventskaffee o.ä. noch nicht kenne. Sprich generell gerne (ggf. auch zu zweit), aber ich muss mir das leider etwas offen halten. Sollte dann kein Platz mehr sein, habe ich halt Pech gehabt, das muss ich in Kauf nehmen!

GRuß
Sven


----------



## Manni1599 (26. November 2007)

Hallo Sven,

für mich bitte auch 2 IRC's je 35 W, 24°.

Ich schnack mal mit Günni, vielleicht können wir Dich ja mal besuchen...


----------



## GFreude (26. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich schnack mal mit Günni, vielleicht können wir Dich ja mal besuchen...



Jo Sven,

dann kommen wir dich mal besuchen. Termin? Ich habe derzeit viel um die Ohren. Aber das kriegen wir schon kurzfristig hin. Während der Woche am Abend wäre mir allerdings lieber. Die WE sind schon ziemlich voll und biken will ich ja auch noch ein bisschen.

Beim Brunch habe ich derzeit noch sind ein paar Plätze frei, also keine Panik. Ggf. kann ich sogar selbst nicht teilnehmen, aber das entscheidet sich die nächsten Tage. 

Ich bestelle mir in den nächsten Tagen übrigens ein intelligentes Ladegeraät von simprop. Da kann man angeblich defekte Zellen mit identifizieren und wehe nicht. Ausserdem sind hat das Ding jede Menge elektroschickemicke-Funktionen, welche vielleicht den Akku länger leben lassen. Das Ding ist zwar irre teuer, aber wenn es funktioniert rentiert sich die Investition.


----------



## John Rico (26. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> für mich bitte auch 2 IRC's je 35 W, 24°.
> 
> Ich schnack mal mit Günni, vielleicht können wir Dich ja mal besuchen...



Ja super, dann wird's ja doch noch richtig günstig!
Mach das, kann aber auch nach Escheburg kommen, wenn ihr gar keine Lust habt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## biker_tom (26. November 2007)

Moin zusammen,

wer kommt denn nun alles zum Brunchen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## John Rico (26. November 2007)

So, IRCs sind bestellt und Ã¼berwiesen ist auch schon. Macht fÃ¼r euch beide je 8,65 â¬.
Aber das kÃ¶nnen wir mit dem Reichelt-Kram gleich zusammen machen, den hab ich allerdings noch nicht ausgerechnet.

Wg. Basteln:
Wir kÃ¶nnen uns gerne in der Woche treffen, sofern Manni das auch schafft.
Diese Woche wird's bei mir aber nichts mehr. Ich kÃ¶nnte den 4.12. (aber nicht vor 19:00 Uhr) oder den 6.12. (Zeit egal) anbieten. Ansonsten die Woche drauf, da habe ich noch gar nichts. Falls doch am WE, sieht der kommende Sonntag sehr gut aus, oder ggf. Samstag gegen Abend.

Hat einer von euch eigentlich ne Ahnung, wie die Bauteile verbaut werden (Richtung/Belegung)? Habe hier schon angefragt, allerdings noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Ich bin ja echt mal gespannt, wie das alles so klappt!

GruÃ
Sven


----------



## GFreude (27. November 2007)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wer kommt denn nun alles zum Brunchen?
> 
> ...



Bis jetzt habe ich

Stemmel & Manni1599​ahara​bikertom & Monika​hoedsch​cyclon​Cristina & gnss & Simon​
und es sind noch Plätze frei! Also sind noch genügend Plätze für Biker und Partner frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (27. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> ...
> Wg. Basteln:
> Wir können uns gerne in der Woche treffen, sofern Manni das auch schafft.
> Diese Woche wird's bei mir aber nichts mehr. Ich könnte den 4.12. (aber nicht vor 19:00 Uhr) oder den 6.12. (Zeit egal) anbieten. Ansonsten die Woche drauf, da habe ich noch gar nichts. Falls doch am WE, sieht der kommende Sonntag sehr gut aus, oder ggf. Samstag gegen Abend.
> ...



Moin Sven,

ich kann weder am 4.12. noch am 6.12.2007. Die Woche drauf kann ich am 10.12 und 11.12.2007 leider auch nicht! Wenn Manni (Manni sagt mal was) nicht unbedingt dabeisein möchte, könnten wir uns evtl. doch auf dieses WE (Sonntag) verständigen!?

Bzgl. des Zusammenbaus schaue ich heute Abend mal in deine Links rein. Aber der Elektrotechnikheld/-durchblicker bin ich auch nicht. Für die Hauselektrik reicht es noch, aber dieser ****elinscher Fummelkramm ... 
Schaun wir mal.

Gruß
Günther


----------



## Manni1599 (27. November 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> (Manni sagt mal was)
> Gruß
> Günther



*WAS!*

Büdde schön!


Nee, im Ernst, ich muss da nicht unbedingt bei sein. Machen kann ich sowiso nix, Ihr wisst ja, 2 linke Hände mit 10 Daumen.....


----------



## John Rico (27. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nee, im Ernst, ich muss da nicht unbedingt bei sein. Machen kann ich sowiso nix, Ihr wisst ja, 2 linke Hände mit 10 Daumen.....



Dann sollen wir deine beiden Modelle verbraten, damit wir dann bei unseren wissen, wie's geht?  
Außerdem muss doch jemand für frischen Kaffee, Handlangertätigkeiten und zur Stimmungs-Hebung da sein!

Ich habe Sonntag Zeit, wann ist mir relativ egal (sofern nicht ab 8:00 Uhr). Vielleicht kannst du dir auch schonmal Gedanken machen, wie wir das Ganze auf der Platine ordnen. Habe heute schon mal etwas überlegt, aber ich glaube das wird noch ganz schön schwierig. Schließlich kann man (leider) nicht 1:1 nach Schaltplan arbeiten.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Manni1599 (27. November 2007)

Ich kann diesen Sonntag erst am späten Nachmittag oder frühen Abend. 
Zuschauen würde ich schon gerne.

Bei Dir, Günni?

Oder fahren wir zu Sven?


----------



## John Rico (27. November 2007)

Wollen wir dann gleich Sonntag, gegen Nachmittag in der Bremer Straße 39 in Harburg festhalten?
Oder gibt es irgendwelche Einwände?

Bin übrigens schon fleißig am Layout zeichnen, aber die Top-Lösung habe ich (leider) noch nicht gefunden.
Falls einer von euch noch diesen großen transparenten Schrumpfschlauch vom Lampenbau hat oder zufällig bei Conrad vorbeikommt, bringt den bitte mit. Der war bei Reichelt ausverschämt teuer und ich hab da ehrlich gesagt am Ende auch nicht dran gedacht.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (28. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wollen wir dann gleich Sonntag, gegen Nachmittag in der Bremer Straße 39 in Harburg festhalten?
> Oder gibt es irgendwelche Einwände?


 Jo, späten Nachmittag (ab 17 Uhr)



			
				John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> ...Falls einer von euch noch diesen großen transparenten Schrumpfschlauch vom Lampenbau hat oder zufällig bei Conrad vorbeikommt, bringt den bitte mit. ...
> Gruß
> Sven



Wie groß, wie lang. Ich versuche dann in der Wandsbeker Zollstrasse 67 noch welche zu besorgen. Wenn er geht eine Artikelnummer!

Dann bis Sonntag!

Hiho
Günni


----------



## John Rico (28. November 2007)

Alles klar, dann richte ich bis dahin alles her.
Ein zweiter (+dritter)  Lötkolben wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht und ggf. etwas Lötzinn, ich habe nur eine Rolle und der ist relativ dick. Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich alles da, was wir brauchen.

Der Schrumpfschlauch wäre Art.Nr. 223239-LN, Schrumpfschlauch transparent 48, 1 m, kostet 1,94 .
Ich hoffe der reicht vom Durchmesser, einen größeren habe ich nicht gefunden bzw. ist dann ausverschämt teuer.
Sollte aber eigentlich passen, dann müssen wir halt schön klein bauen!  

Übrigens könnten wir dann hinterher kurz auf'n Weihnachtsmarkt bei mir vor der Tür, um auf den Erfolg anzustoßen (oder den Frust runterzuspülen).

Dann bis Sonntag!
Sven


----------



## GFreude (29. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann richte ich bis dahin alles her.
> Ein zweiter (+dritter)  Lötkolben wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht und ggf. etwas Lötzinn, ich habe nur eine Rolle und der ist relativ dick. Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich alles da, was wir brauchen.
> 
> Der Schrumpfschlauch wäre Art.Nr. 223239-LN, Schrumpfschlauch transparent 48, 1 m, kostet 1,94 .
> ...



Alles klar.

Lötstation und dünneres Lötzinn kann ich noch mitbringen. Ich versuche morgen mal den Schrumpfschlauch zu besorgen. 

Und die Idee mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt ist super  Schön 'nen heißen Glühwein schlürfen und 'ne Runde klönen. Hoffentlich ist es so richtig kalt, dann schmeckt der Glühwein umso besser 

Hiho
Günni


----------



## GFreude (1. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Sagt mal was zum ToH in der Ständigen Vertretung. ...





ahara schrieb:


> ...Und was ist jetzt mit dem ToH in der Ständigen Vertretung??



Good morning gentlewoman and -men,

Immer ich!!! 
Da ja kein anderer was sagt, schlage ich einfach mal vor, wir nutzen die kuscheligen Weihnachtsmärkte in der HH-City und gehen Glühwein trinken. Wenn es noch ein bisschen kälter wird, schmeckt der Glühwein bestimmt noch viel besser und für den einen oder die andere, ist das auch gut zu erreichen. Was haltet ihr davon?

Folgende Termine habe ich zur Auswahl:

6.12. (Do.)
7.12. (Fr.)
13.12. (Do.)
14.12. (Fr.)
20.12. (Do.)
21.12.  (Fr.)

Zeit und genauer Treffpunkt wird dann noch gepostet.

Wer kann und Lust hast, ist hiermit aufgefordert, mir den Daumen zu zeigen (   ). Lebenspartner natürlich wie immer willkommen! Auch oder gerade wenn sie keine Biker sind!

Hiho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (1. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Good morning gentlewoman and -men,



Gepostet um 14.00 Uhr...  Wann stehst Du denn auf?  



GFreude schrieb:


> Folgende Termine habe ich zur Auswahl:
> 
> 6.12. (Do.)
> 7.12. (Fr.)
> ...



Am liebsten alle Termine, aber da kommt es dann doch zu terminlichen Überschneidungen und somit zu Konflikten.  

Der 07.12. fällt flach wegen Keksebacken und Weihnachtsfeier,am 14.12. kommt ja evt. Besuch aus NRW. 

Ich würde sagen, der Termin, für den die Meisten stimmen, gewinnt. Nicht, dass es wieder zu langen Diskussionen kommt. Manni und ich haben uns daher für den 13.12. oder 20.12. entschieden.

Da wir zu zweit sind mache ich mal zwei Daumen 

  

Daggi
die die Idee Weihnachtsmarkt auch toll findet 
(vermutlich werden wir dann wohl alle mit der Bahn in die Stadt fahren, oder  ?)


----------



## GFreude (1. Dezember 2007)

Good morning gentlewoman,   



Stemmel schrieb:


> Gepostet um 14.00 Uhr...  Wann stehst Du denn auf?




Um 8 Uhr! Musste zum Friseur die Matte abschneiden lassen! 
Und nachdem ich gepostet habe, ging es biken  Mal wieder ein bisschen Kondition anfahren, nachdem ich gestern schon einen verregneten, einsamen Nightride gestartet hatte, wollte ich mir heute die Strecke mal im hellen angucken. Und hatte sogar Glück, es blieb trocken (von oben) 



			
				Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> am 14.12. kommt ja evt. Besuch aus NRW.



Der kann doch mit. Damit würde das Abendprogramm schon mal feststehen Schaun wir mal ...

  *zwei *Daumen haben wir schon mal, mit meinem  *drei*

Meine Sigma Evo / Evo X Pro ist auch schon da. Jetzt kann ich es nachts richtig krachen (@Manni: k*r*ac*h*en nicht knacken ) lassen! Falls doch mal ein Baum im Weg ist, und die Selbstbaulampe sich abmeldet, habe ich wenigstens ein "Heimkomm-Licht". Oder aber gleich der besondere Kick = *dark *Nightride!!! ) Getreu dem Motto: _Im hellen kann jeder fahren._

Hiho


----------



## ahara (1. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> ..... nachdem ich gestern schon einen verregneten, *einsamen *Nightride gestartet hatte, .....




hast mich wohl vermisst, nachdem du mich am Mittwoch beim nightride so quälen konntest?!


----------



## GFreude (1. Dezember 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> hast mich wohl vermisst, nachdem du mich am Mittwoch beim nightride so quälen konntest?!



*Ja, habe ich!!!*
Ich habe dich nicht gequält. Ich war wirklich lieb zu dir  Denk an das Knacken im Gehölz  beim Tonteich? Du Schisser

Kriege ich von dir eigentlich auch einen Daumen?


----------



## ahara (1. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Kriege ich von dir eigentlich auch einen Daumen?*


*

ich kann momentan nicht absehen, wann ich zeit habe....donnerstags kann ich gar nicht und freitags auch nur einen einzigen der angebotenen....
grundsätzlich bin ich immer für solche ToH's.... kann aber in diesem fall nur spontan resp. kurzfristig zusagen....
aber den   bekommst du dennoch.... *


----------



## Beppo (5. Dezember 2007)

Tach Post...

gibt´s  nu schon ´nen Termin??

Gruß Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (5. Dezember 2007)

Ach, da isser ja wieder  

Am 16.12. findet der alljährliche escheburger-biker-brunch statt   im BelAmi ab 10.30Uhr. Kommst du?


----------



## GFreude (5. Dezember 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> Tach Post...
> 
> gibt´s  nu schon ´nen Termin??
> 
> Gruß Beppo





ahara schrieb:


> Ach, da isser ja wieder
> 
> Am 16.12. findet der alljährliche escheburger-biker-brunch statt   im BelAmi ab 10.30Uhr. Kommst du?



Hi Beppo,

schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören!!! 

Ja, wie ahara schreibt ist am 16.12. Brunch. danach ist eigentlich noch geplant, wieder zu dem Weihnachtsmarkt zu gehen/fahren, wo du die Horde letztes Jahr hin "geschleppt" hast. Hamwarde lt. Aussagen von Stemmel.

ToH ist derzeit noch offen. Außer Stemmel und Manni hat sich niemand genau über einen Termin geäußert. Mir persönlich passt auch der 13. oder 20.12.07. Wie sieht es da bei dir aus? Ahara kann oder kann nicht und wird sich wohl erst kurzfristig entscheiden. Also sach was, ich bin dabei und habe gestern schon mal geübt!  Dafür bin ich dann aber auch gleich heute Abend wieder auf's Bike und hab nen kleinen Nightride abgerissen.

Beim Weihnachtsbrunch sind noch Plätze frei und wir würden uns alle riesig freuen, wenn du auch teilnehmen kannst. Habe mir gestern vorsichtshalber auch noch mal die Tischreservierung schriftlich bestätigen lassen  

Bis dahin


----------



## Stemmel (6. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern vorsichtshalber auch noch mal die Tischreservierung schriftlich bestätigen lassen



Besser ist das...  

Daggi


----------



## John Rico (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

@manni und GFreude:
Die Lampen sind Anfang der Woche gekommen, hatte nur noch keine Zeit mich zu melden.
Wg. des Weihnachtsbrunchs habe ich mal meine bessere Hälfte gefragt, sie hätte Zeit und Lust. Wenn ich also an dem WE nicht wieder gesundheitlich ausfalle, werden wir wohl zu zweit teilnehmen, sofern noch Platz ist. Genaue Zusage kann ich aus o. genannten Gründen aber erst ein paar Tage vorher machen.

Die IRCs könnte ich dann natürlich mitbringen. Oder einer von euch holt die hier ab, falls ihr demnächst in den HaBes unterwegs seid, das wäre ja nur ein Mini-Umweg. Wenn ihr sie eilig braucht, kann ich sie natürlich auch per Post schicken, ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das lohnt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (6. Dezember 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> @manni und GFreude:
> Die Lampen sind Anfang der Woche gekommen, hatte nur noch keine Zeit mich zu melden.
> Wg. des Weihnachtsbrunchs habe ich mal meine bessere Hälfte gefragt, sie hätte Zeit und Lust. Wenn ich also an dem WE nicht wieder gesundheitlich ausfalle, werden wir wohl zu zweit teilnehmen, sofern noch Platz ist. Genaue Zusage kann ich aus o. genannten Gründen aber erst ein paar Tage vorher machen.
> ...



Hi Sven,

Platz beim Weihnachtsbrunch ist noch vorhanden! Ich habe großzügig reserviert  Ich drücke dir dann mal die Daumen, dass es gesundheitlich bergauf geht und wir euch daumen: ) am 16.12. sehen.

Bei mir hat es den IRC's noch Zeit. Habe noch ein paar 20 Watt IRC's liegen! Von mir aus kannst du diese also mitbringen. Falls ich vorher doch nochmal in den HaBe fahre, melde ich mich. Adresse und Telefonnummer habe ich ja. 

Bis dahin alles Gute


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Dezember 2007)

Kein Problem, Sven, bring die Sachen ruhig zum Brunch mit! Dann hast Du jedenfalls einen Grund uns zu besuchen!

Wäre schön wenn ihr kommen könntet.


----------



## Stemmel (6. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn ihr kommen könntet.




Volle Zustimmung! 

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (6. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich
> 
> Stemmel & Manni1599​ahara​bikertom & Monika​hoedsch​cyclon​Cristina & gnss & Simon​
> und es sind noch Plätze frei! Also sind noch genügend Plätze für Biker und Partner frei!



Hy,

da wären noch zwei mit der weitesten Anreise 


mountymaus
gt-heini

 Spielverlegung hat geklappt. Wenn jetzt nichts anderes dazwischen kommt, sind wir in HH


----------



## Stemmel (7. Dezember 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> da wären noch zwei mit der weitesten Anreise
> 
> ...



      

Daggi


----------



## gnss (7. Dezember 2007)

So wie es aussieht könnt ihr die Räder daheim lassen, bringt stattdessen ein Kanu oder sowas mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (7. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht könnt ihr die Räder daheim lassen, bringt stattdessen ein Kanu oder sowas mit.



Du weißt, wovon Du sprichst, oder?  








Daggi


----------



## Kruko (7. Dezember 2007)

Wie, noch schlimmer als das Harz-WE?


----------



## Beppo (7. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin,
..ich bin dabei, wenn noch ein Schemel frei ist...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## GFreude (7. Dezember 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ..ich bin dabei, wenn noch ein Schemel frei ist...
> 
> Gruß, Beppo



Good morning gentleman,

16.12. BeLaMi ein Schemmel für Beppo reserviert  !

Schön dich mal wieder zu sehen!

Somit haben wir dann:
Stemmel & Manni1599
ahara & Julian  
bikertom & Monika
John Rico & ?
Insa & Jörg
Cristina & gnss & Simon
hoedsch
cyclon
Beppo
und der Günni ​
Ergibt *17*!!! Überbucht . Ich order also nach. Dürfte kein Probelm sein.


----------



## Stemmel (7. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Schön dich mal wieder zu sehen!



*michanschließ*  

Daggi


----------



## John Rico (11. Dezember 2007)

So,
neues von der Akkuwächter-Front!

Modell Nummer zwei hat nur knapp 3 Stunden gedauert 
Sieht dafür deutlich besser aus als der Prototyp und ist mit ca. 3 x 2 cm auch ziemlich klein geworden.  
Die LED leuchtet auch, leider fehlt mir ein Test-Akku wie Manni's oder eine regelbare Spannungsquelle um endgültig zu testen, ob das Teil richtig funktioniert.
Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alles in Ordnung ist.

Hier mal ein Bildchen und ein Vergleich der beiden fertigen:










Bei der Größe sollte das Teil in so ziemlich jede Dose passen. Ich hoffe nur, dass die restlichen jetzt etwas schneller gehen, sonst muss ich bis Sonntag noch mehr Nachtschichten einlegen...

Jetzt geht's erstmal ins Bett, ist schon wieder reichlich spät.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (11. Dezember 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> So,
> neues von der Akkuwächter-Front!
> 
> Modell Nummer zwei hat nur knapp 3 Stunden gedauert
> ...



Morgen Sven,

das sieht ja echt super aus! Gratulation, du Meister des Lötkolbens 

Von mir aus, mach dir keinen Streß. Mein Akkuwächter hat Zeit und wird sowieso erst im nächsten Jahr verbaut werden.

Vorher finde ich keine Zeit mich darum zu kümmern. Derzeit genieße ich einfach die schöne Zeit (auf Weihnachtsfeierrn, -märkten, netten Abenden ...) mit guten Freunden und Familie.

Also immer schön locker bleiben und öfter mal an sich selbst denken.

Bis Sonntag 
Günni


----------



## Kono (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Allerseits,

Sollte es wieder erwarten zu eng für den Akkuwächer in der einen oder anderen Dose werde, hätte ich hier sonst noch einen alternativen Bauvorschlag. Siehe PDF im Anhang. Oben links auf dem Papier sieht man den "Verdrahtungsplan" für die Lochrasterplatine von oben gesehen. Wobei die vollen Kreise die Anschlüsse für die Zuleitungen darstellen, die leeren Kreise sind Bauteilpins, die grauen Linien Verbindungen auf dem Lochraster und schwarze (volle) Linien Bauteile.
Die Schaltschwellen sind so gewählt, dass bei 20W Last am Akku gelb eine Stunde, rot halbe Stunde bis "Licht aus" bedeuten.
Ich habe mit Clemens (Hoedsch) auch den Luxilus-LiIon Akku nachgebaut. Die ersten Lade- und Entladeversuche waren schon erfolgreich, jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Praxistest.
Gruß
Arne
Anhang anzeigen 20071211100217043.pdf


----------



## John Rico (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Arne!

Dein Schaltplan bzw. deine Skizze entspricht ziemlich genau dem AkkuwÃ¤chter von JÃ¼rgen H. und somit auch unserem WÃ¤chter. Clemens meinte gestern, dass du den Plan hier aus dem Forum hast, such einfach mal nach "Spannungskontrolle / Steckverbindungen" oder klick den Link weiter oben an, dann wirst du ein Dejavue haben.  

Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, wie man "deinen" WÃ¤chter kleiner bauen kann, es sei denn du verwendest SMD-Bauteile. Und (auch wenn ich sie noch nie in der Hand hatte) da traue ich mich mit mÃ¤Ãigen LÃ¶tkenntnissen und vor allem nur einem normalen LÃ¶tkolben nicht ran.

Bei normalen Bauteilen kann's eigentlich nicht sein, da bei mir die Bauteile die GrÃ¶Ãe angeben. Wenn ich deine LÃ¶cher nachzÃ¤hle, komme ich allerdings auf nur 7x6 LÃ¶cher, bei mir sind es 7x10. Wobei ich zum Beispiel nicht verstehe, wie du einen Widerstand in zwei benachbarte LÃ¶cher bekommst, es sei denn, du lÃ¤Ãt ihr ziemlich weit nach oben vorstehen.  

Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren! Vielleicht kannst du ja mal ein Foto von deinem WÃ¤cher einstellen und die MaÃe mit angeben.  

GruÃ
Sven

PS: @ GÃ¼nni: Danke fÃ¼r die Blumen!
Das sieht auch nur so gut aus, weil ich mir Daddi's Weller-LÃ¶tstation ausgeliehen habe!
Mit meinem 5,99 â¬ Teil wÃ¤re das nix geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (11. Dezember 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Bei normalen Bauteilen kann's eigentlich nicht sein, da bei mir die Bauteile die Größe angeben. Wenn ich deine Löcher nachzähle, komme ich allerdings auf nur 7x6 Löcher, bei mir sind es 7x10. Wobei ich zum Beispiel nicht verstehe, wie du einen Widerstand in zwei benachbarte Löcher bekommst, es sei denn, du läßt ihr ziemlich weit nach oben vorstehen.



Die Widerstände müssen stehen, nicht liegen. Dann passt´s auch mit den 2 Löchern.  SMD-Bauteile sind nicht erforderlich, die lassen sich auch so schlecht auf Lochraster aufbauen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kono (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Sven,

wie Clemens schon schreibt, die Widerstände 'stehen'. Damit ist der Wächter nicht mehr so flach, aber kompakt  Anbei mal ein paar Einblicke in unsere Dose. Der Akkuwächter ist das kleine Ding im schwarzen Schrumpfschlauch im Deckel 
>_Dein Schaltplan bzw. deine Skizze entspricht ziemlich genau dem Akkuwächter von Jürgen H._
Ist ja unglaublich, da hat dieser Jürgen schon vor einem Jahr mir meine Schaltung geklaut  ... Ne, Scherz beiseite... zwei Trottel eine Lösung, schon cool irgendwie, aber dann bin ich wohl dicht am Optimum.  
Gruß 
Arne


----------



## John Rico (11. Dezember 2007)

OK, mit stehenden Widerständen geht's natürlich, dafür wird's halt höher. Ich denke mal, vom Platzbedarf liegen wir nicht sooo weit auseinander. Werde mir beim nächsten Modell aber mal überlegen, ob ich die Senkrecht-Variante verwende.
Ich wunder mich eh, wie ihr noch Platz für die zig Klemmen, Stecker u.ä. in der Dose habt, zumal ihr laut Clemens 20 Zellen verbaut habt.

Der Akkuwächter von Jürgen taucht hier im Forum das erste Mal übrigens 2004 auf, hast also leider verloren!   

Aber nochmal ne andere Frage: Passte in eure LED-Fassung die LED ohne Probleme rein? Ich habe Innenreflektoren bestellt, und in die passen die LEDs nicht rein, genauer gesagt ist dieser kleine Rand am unteren Teil der LED zu viel. Eigentlich komisch, dass ich erstmal die LED bedremeln darf, um sie in die Fassung zu bekommen...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (11. Dezember 2007)

Je nach Wetterlage möchte ich am Donnerstag abend nach Timmendorf und habe noch ein bis drei Plätze frei, falls jemand mitkommen möchte.


----------



## GFreude (11. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Je nach Wetterlage möchte ich am Donnerstag abend nach Timmendorf und habe noch ein bis drei Plätze frei, falls jemand mitkommen möchte.



Kann leider nicht! Muss die Bude für den Besuch aufräumen und noch ein paar Besorgungen machen.

War dafür aber heute Abend biken 

Bis Freitag


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Dezember 2007)

Wie schauts mit heute Abend aus?

Ich möchte den Marschbahndamm bis Zollenspieker und zurück fahren (Mit dem MTB).

Start etwa 18.00 Uhr bei mir.

So denn,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (12. Dezember 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich eh, wie ihr noch Platz für die zig Klemmen, Stecker u.ä. in der Dose habt, zumal ihr laut Clemens 20 Zellen verbaut habt.


Es klappert auch nix mehr in der Dose... die ist voll !



John Rico schrieb:


> Aber nochmal ne andere Frage: Passte in eure LED-Fassung die LED ohne Probleme rein? Ich habe Innenreflektoren bestellt, und in die passen die LEDs nicht rein, genauer gesagt ist dieser kleine Rand am unteren Teil der LED zu viel.


Ähm, ja, die passte ohne Probleme. Das ist auch wirklich etwas schräg, dass die LED nicht in die Fassung passt. Manche LED-Fassungen haben einen Kunstoffeinsatz, der muss natürlich erstmal raus. Unsere Fassung habe ich mit 2 Komponentenkleber ausgegossen, nu ist's Wasserdicht und die LED kann nicht mehr raus.
Die Wasserdichtigkeit unseres Lichtsystems (Watt Satt) haben Clemens und ich gestern noch in den HaBes und der Fischbeker Heide praxisnah überprüft. System hält und macht fett Licht ! Auch ein ungeplanter Abflug konnte dem System grundprizipiel nichts anhaben. Nach 2 Stunden Nightride (20W ständig an + 20W gelegentliches extra Licht) war der Akku gerade mal zu 1/4 - 1/3 entladen.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Kruko (12. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht! Muss die Bude für den Besuch aufräumen und noch ein paar Besorgungen machen.
> 
> War dafür aber heute Abend biken
> 
> Bis Freitag



KEINEN Stress bitte


----------



## GFreude (12. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit heute Abend aus?
> 
> Ich möchte den Marschbahndamm bis Zollenspieker und zurück fahren (Mit dem MTB).
> 
> ...



Leider oder zum Glück keine Zeit! 

Bin die Strecke gestern Abend und am letzten Mittwoch und Samstag gefahren. Gestern war's schon recht trocken und da es heute nicht regnen soll, ist die Strecke schön und sauber zu fahren. 
Falls es doch regnen wird, pass auf die Brücke in Voßmoor auf. Die ist arschglatt! Mittwoch habe ich mich da schön langgemacht 

Bis Freitagabend dann. Falls ich außer den Stühlen (wie viele?) noch was mitbringen soll (Bier, Tequilla ...?), lass es mich wissen.



gt-heini schrieb:


> KEINEN Stress bitte



Kein Stress, nur vorgezogener Wochenendhausputz. Wir wollen ja Samstag biken und außerdem, was denkt sonst Raika der Wauwi von uns. Der muss ja schließlich auf dem Boden liegen!


----------



## Stemmel (12. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Bis Freitagabend dann. Falls ich außer den Stühlen (wie viele?)



wir benötigen 4 zusätzliche Sitzmöglichkeiten 



GFreude schrieb:


> noch was mitbringen soll (Bier, Tequilla ...?), lass es mich wissen.



"gängige" Getränke wird es geben, für Sonderwünsche bitte selbst sorgen. Danke. 

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (12. Dezember 2007)

Raika auf den Boden schlafen 

Ihr Schlafplatz ist selbstverständlich dabei


----------



## Catsoft (12. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Leider oder zum Glück keine Zeit!
> 
> Bin die Strecke gestern Abend und am letzten Mittwoch und Samstag gefahren. Gestern war's schon recht trocken und da es heute nicht regnen soll, ist die Strecke schön und sauber zu fahren.
> Falls es doch regnen wird, pass auf die Brücke in Voßmoor auf. Die ist arschglatt! Mittwoch habe ich mich da schön langgemacht



Ach, dann bist du mir gestern entgegen gekommen... Holzbrücken sind eh bei Nässe mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## gnss (12. Dezember 2007)

habt ihr alle angst vor dem bischen matsch?


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Dezember 2007)

Nö, aber NOCH habe ich keinen Keller.....

Und stell Dir mal vor, Du kommst mit so einem Rad nach oben in die Wohnung:




Gibt bestimmt ein dickes Lob!


----------



## GFreude (12. Dezember 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ach, dann bist du mir gestern entgegen gekommen... Holzbrücken sind eh bei Nässe mit Vorsicht zu genießen.



Jo, dass kann ich gewesen sein, wenn du mir am Anfang des Marschbahndammes entgegen gekommen bist! Ich hatte die Helmlampe dran und habe mich noch gewundert, dass ich nicht der einzige Wahnsinnige bin, der unterwegs ist. Warst du mit dem Crosser unterwegs? Verdammt hell deine Lampe, so Xenon-artig! Welches Fabrikat hast du denn gerade ausgeführt?



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nö, aber NOCH habe ich keinen Keller.....
> 
> Und stell Dir mal vor, Du kommst mit so einem Rad nach oben in die Wohnung:
> ...
> Gibt bestimmt ein dickes Lob!



Wieso? Das ist doch nicht dreckig. So sieht mein Bike aus, wenn es sauber ist!


----------



## Catsoft (12. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Jo, dass kann ich gewesen sein, wenn du mir am Anfang des Marschbahndammes entgegen gekommen bist! Ich hatte die Helmlampe dran und habe mich noch gewundert, dass ich nicht der einzige Wahnsinnige bin, der unterwegs ist. Warst du mit dem Crosser unterwegs? Verdammt hell deine Lampe, so Xenon-artig! Welches Fabrikat hast du denn gerade ausgeführt?
> 
> 
> 
> Wieso? Das ist doch nicht dreckig. So sieht mein Bike aus, wenn es sauber ist!



Der freundlich grüßende Radfahrer war ich. Das war der Abblendmodus meiner L&M ARC (=HID). Da geht noch was, aber tut auf der Straße nicht nötig...

Komm im Moment nicht dazu meinen Zweitcrosser aufzubauen und der Erstcosser wird wegen der Breifung (->TUFO) nur im Rennen ausgeführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (12. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Wieso? Das ist doch nicht dreckig. So sieht mein Bike aus, wenn es sauber ist!



Tja, ich pflege meine Schätzchen halt. MIR ist auch noch keins durchgebrochen, noch kein Hinterbau verreckt, die Gabeln funktionieren noch alle.............. 
DABEI FAHRE ICH NICHT MAL MIT SCHUTZBLECHEN!!


----------



## mountymaus (12. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> DABEI FAHRE ICH NICHT MAL MIT SCHUTZBLECHEN!!


----------



## GFreude (12. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Tja, ich pflege meine Schätzchen halt. MIR ist auch noch keins durchgebrochen, noch kein Hinterbau verreckt, die Gabeln funktionieren noch alle..............
> DABEI FAHRE ICH NICHT MAL MIT SCHUTZBLECHEN!!



Du fährst ja jedes deiner Räder auch nur 30 km im Monat!


----------



## mountymaus (12. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> .
> 
> Kein Stress, nur vorgezogener Wochenendhausputz. Wir wollen ja Samstag biken und außerdem, was denkt sonst Raika der Wauwi von uns. Der muss ja schließlich auf dem Boden liegen!



Und, musstest Du große Überzeugungsarbeit bei Deiner Frau leisten, dass ein Wauwi zu Besuch kommt    ?? 

Wie schon geschrieben, Wauwi Raika bringt ihren Schlafplatz mit.


----------



## gnss (12. Dezember 2007)

Hat jemand noch einen Karton daheim rumstehen, in den ein Rahmen größe L reinpasst und der sowieso nur Platz wegnimmt?


----------



## GFreude (12. Dezember 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Und, musstest Du große Überzeugungsarbeit bei Deiner Frau leisten, dass ein Wauwi zu Besuch kommt    ??
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben, Wauwi Raika bringt ihren Schlafplatz mit.



*Nee, gar nicht!!!*

Wir lieben Hunde und sind beide auch mit Hunden groß geworden. Wenn wir die Zeit hätten, würden wir uns sofort auch einen zulegen!

Dann könnt ich jetzt noch mit dem Hund schön spazieren gehen und müsste mich nicht noch auf machen zum späten Nightride!

Noch schnell Essen, dann geht es los!


----------



## ahara (12. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Karton daheim rumstehen, in den ein Rahmen größe L reinpasst und der sowieso nur Platz wegnimmt?




*ICH* da passt sogar ein ganzes Rad rein....


----------



## mountymaus (12. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Karton daheim rumstehen, in den ein Rahmen größe L reinpasst und der sowieso nur Platz wegnimmt?



Wir haben keinen Karton und ins Auto würde der auch nicht mehr passen


----------



## Catsoft (12. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Karton daheim rumstehen, in den ein Rahmen größe L reinpasst und der sowieso nur Platz wegnimmt?



Für ein ganzes Rad hab ich einen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (12. Dezember 2007)

Kleiner machen ist kein Problem. Bei wem kann ich den wann abholen?


----------



## ahara (12. Dezember 2007)

ich würde ihn dir sogar Freitag mitbringen....  bin froh, wenn ich das Ding los bin....


----------



## gnss (13. Dezember 2007)

danke


----------



## GFreude (13. Dezember 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> ich würde ihn dir sogar Freitag mitbringen....  bin froh, wenn ich das Ding los bin....



Da hat jetzt aber jemand einen Grund gefunden, die paar Meter mit dem Auto zu fahren


----------



## biker_tom (13. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

mal ne Frage, weiß jemand wo man hier in der gegend zu Silvester gut Essen gehen kann?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mountymaus (13. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Da hat jetzt aber jemand einen Grund gefunden, die paar Meter mit dem Auto zu fahren



Je nach dem wie weit, kann man das Teil auch unter den Arm klemmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (13. Dezember 2007)

In die andere Richtung könnte man sich wenigstens draufsetzen und den Berg runterrutschen, aber so rum geht das natürlich nicht.


----------



## ahara (13. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Da hat jetzt aber jemand einen Grund gefunden, die paar Meter mit dem Auto zu fahren




Könntest uns ja auch abholen   mich und den Karton....


----------



## Cristina (13. Dezember 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Könntest uns ja auch abholen   mich und den Karton....



Ist vielleicht eine bessere Idee   
Bevor du auf die Idee kommst, daß dein Auto den Weg alleine nach Hause findet...


----------



## Stemmel (14. Dezember 2007)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne Frage, weiß jemand wo man hier in der gegend zu Silvester gut Essen gehen kann?
> 
> ...



Nein, da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen... Ich würde allerdings auch nicht auf die Idee kommen, Sylvester essen gehen zu wollen. Dann doch schon eher eine "abendfüllende" Veranstaltung buchen. 

Schön gemütlich Raclette oder Fondue zu Hause ist doch auch was tolles! 

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (14. Dezember 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Könntest uns ja auch abholen   mich und den Karton....



Das könnte ich machen. Ich würde allerdings trotzdem zu Fuß kommen und den Karton tragen  Außerdem hast du doch schon einen starken Mann dabei


----------



## biker_tom (14. Dezember 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Nein, da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen... Ich würde allerdings auch nicht auf die Idee kommen, Sylvester essen gehen zu wollen. Dann doch schon eher eine "abendfüllende" Veranstaltung buchen.
> 
> Schön gemütlich Raclette oder Fondue zu Hause ist doch auch was tolles!
> 
> Daggi



Hallo Daggi,

Das hatten wir auch eigentlich vor, aber jetzt ist der Paln geplatzt, weil unsere Bekannten doppelt zugesagt haben.....

Und eine Komplette abendveranstalltung schlägt ja direkt ein riesen Loch in die Geldbörse, zumindest was ich so bisher gefunden habe mit 70-80  aufwärts...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2007)

hat jemand noch einen ahead-steuersatz rumliegen, den er günstig abgeben würde? ganz normal, also weder integriert noch semi-integriert. kein pinpscheiß.


----------



## mountymaus (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo an alle,
vielen Dank für das nette Wochenende in Escheburg und Umgebung  
Es war einfach mal wieder schön, so einen "verrückten Haufen" Biker incl. Anhang zu treffen und kennen zu lernen.
Raika ist erst mal platt und schläft nach der laaaangen Reise und dem aufregenden Wochenende.

PS.: @ Günni, denk bitte an die Rezepte incl. LECKER NACHTISCH !!!!


----------



## gnss (16. Dezember 2007)

Habt ihr die Rezepte mitgenommen, die ich beim Wegbringen der Stühle auf der Ablage im Flur hinterlassen habe?


----------



## mountymaus (16. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Rezepte mitgenommen, die ich beim Wegbringen der Stühle auf der Ablage im Flur hinterlassen habe?



Ähm, das konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass sie für uns sind. Wir kommen da sicherlich auch noch dran. Günni wird das schon machen. ODER Günni????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe ganz vergessen das zu erwähnen.


----------



## GFreude (17. Dezember 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ähm, das konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass sie für uns sind. Wir kommen da sicherlich auch noch dran. Günni wird das schon machen. ODER Günni????



Ja, ja. Der Günni macht das schon!!!

Ich habe die Rezepte auch erst gestern Abend nach der Rückkehr von Anja's Weihnachtsfeier gesehen! Da war ich denn nämlich auch noch mal mit!  Wir scannen die jetzt noch mal ein, packen unser dazu und schicken dir diese zu!

Noch mals DANKE  an alle für das schöne WE, das leckere Essen und die nette Gesellschaft!

Jetzt muss ich mich erstmal für die morgige Weihnachtsfeier erholen! 

@gnss, @cristina: Falls ihr mal bei uns vorbeifahrt, wäre es nett, wenn ihr uns die Schüssel vor die Tür oder ins Carport stellen würdet.


----------



## gnss (17. Dezember 2007)

Wir müssen die erstmal leer machen.


----------



## Stemmel (17. Dezember 2007)

*@Günni: *
Wir möchten bitte auch das Nachtisch-Rezept  
Und Dir und Anja noch einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Stellung der Übernachtungsmöglichkeit und der Orga des Brunch. Ich finde, da können wir noch einmal hingehen  

*@Anja: *
beim nächsten Mal wird das gemeinsame Frühstück nicht so überfallmäßig sein...  

*@all: *
Ja, ein schönes aber auch anstrengendes WE  Jetzt ist erstmal "Schmalhans-Küchenmeister" angesagt, damit zu Weihnachten und Sylvester wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen werden kann!  

*@Raika: *
beim nächsten Mal kommen neue Eindrücke auf Dich zu!  

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (17. Dezember 2007)

Auch von meiner Seite ein ganz, ganz großes Kompliment in den hohen Norden. 


@ Cristina, Daggi, Manni & Martin

Vielen Dank für die Gastfreudlichkeit und das wirklich tolle Wochenende an der Elbe.

@ Anja und Günni

Euch beiden ganz besonderen Dank. 

@ all

Freuen uns schon jetzt auf ein Wiedersehen


----------



## gnss (17. Dezember 2007)

Das Nachtisch-Rezept brauchen wir natürlich auch.


----------



## mountymaus (17. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Das Nachtisch-Rezept brauchen wir natürlich auch.



Und?? habt Ihr die Schüsseln denn schon leer???


----------



## gnss (17. Dezember 2007)

Vorhin leer geworden, somit können wir sie morgen wieder abgeben.


----------



## mountymaus (18. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Vorhin leer geworden, somit können wir sie morgen wieder abgeben.



Wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn sie auf Wunsch wieder aufgefüllt werden würde  oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (18. Dezember 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn sie auf Wunsch wieder aufgefüllt werden würde  oder???



Ja, dann kauf ich auch so eine Schüssel!


----------



## Stemmel (18. Dezember 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn sie auf Wunsch wieder aufgefüllt werden würde  oder???



Ich gehe heute nachmittag zum shoppen in die Stadt! Da werde ich mich doch gleich mal um eine ganz ganz große neue Schüssel kümmern!  

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (18. Dezember 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich gehe heute nachmittag zum shoppen in die Stadt! Da werde ich mich doch gleich mal um eine ganz ganz große neue Schüssel kümmern!
> 
> Daggi



Na dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß dabei, wenn Du das alles wieder abtrainieren willst, was da so in den letzten Tagen verzehrt worden ist. (SPAß)


----------



## gnss (18. Dezember 2007)

Wie war das jetzt mit ToH? Wir brauchen ein eigenes Escheburg-Forum.


----------



## Stemmel (19. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> ToH ist derzeit noch offen. Außer Stemmel und Manni hat sich niemand genau über einen Termin geäußert. Mir persönlich passt auch der 13. oder 20.12.07.





gnss schrieb:


> Wie war das jetzt mit ToH? Wir brauchen ein eigenes Escheburg-Forum.



siehe oben... Es kann also nur noch der 20.12.2007 in Frage kommen. Wobei ich aufgrund meines Gesundheitszustandes wohl ausfallen werde... 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (19. Dezember 2007)

Vorschlag:
ToH auf nächstes Jahr verschieben.
Ist doch etwas stressig so kurz vor Weihnschten noch etwas daziwschen zuquetschen.

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (19. Dezember 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> ToH auf nächstes Jahr verschieben.
> Ist doch etwas stressig so kurz vor Weihnschten noch etwas daziwschen zuquetschen.
> 
> Cristina



Also ICH werde da sein....dann eben mit Günther alleine... 

Und nächstes Jahr machen wir ja eh wieder mehrere


----------



## GFreude (19. Dezember 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Also ICH werde da sein....dann eben mit Günther alleine...
> 
> Und nächstes Jahr machen wir ja eh wieder mehrere



Ich bin sowieso in der City auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt  Noch mal ein bisschen Gas vor Weihnachten geben mit ein paar Kollegen und Kolleginnen  

Nächstes Jahr im Januar kann ich mal einen Tisch in der Ständigen Vertretung reserBieren  Dann machen wir einen netten ToH!

Rezept für Nachtisch kommt heute Abend noch per PN geflogen!


----------



## mountymaus (19. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Rezept für Nachtisch kommt heute Abend noch per PN geflogen!



Juhuuuu das Weihnachtsfest ist gerettet


----------



## John Rico (20. Dezember 2007)

JEtzt muss ich doch mal nachfragen, um was für einen Nachtisch es hier die ganze Zeit geht?!?
So wie hier geschwärmt wird, wär ich am Rezept auch interessiert!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (20. Dezember 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> JEtzt muss ich doch mal nachfragen, um was für einen Nachtisch es hier die ganze Zeit geht?!?
> So wie hier geschwärmt wird, wär ich am Rezept auch interessiert!
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Ich schick dir das Rezept mal, dann kannst du ja selbst entscheiden! Ich habe nämlich nur die Früchte vom Nachtisch gegessen, den Rest kann ich nicht beurteilen!


----------



## Stemmel (20. Dezember 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Also ICH werde da sein....dann eben mit Günther alleine...



Ich bin definitiv raus weil krank zu Hause... Obwohl da heißer Glühwein ja eigentlich Wunder helfen soll, oder? Gott sei Dank habe ich noch welchen von letztem Jahr zu Hause  



ahara schrieb:


> Und nächstes Jahr machen wir ja eh wieder mehrere



Gott sei Dank! 

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (20. Dezember 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv raus weil krank zu Hause...
> Daggi



Na, dann wünsche ich Dir doch mal gute Besserung aus dem tiefgefrohrenen Weserbergland und sieh zu, dass Du wieder auf die Beine kommst.


----------



## Stemmel (20. Dezember 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Na, dann wünsche ich Dir doch mal gute Besserung aus dem tiefgefrohrenen Weserbergland und sieh zu, dass Du wieder auf die Beine kommst.



Danke! Ist dank Paracetamol nicht allzu schlimm. Aber wenn man ehrlich ist: Eigentlich wollen die Kollegen mich nur nicht, weil sie Angst haben, dass ich sie anstecke. 

Wie geht es Dir denn zwischenzeitlich? Schon wieder auf der Arbeit? 

Daggi


----------



## John Rico (20. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Ich schick dir das Rezept mal, dann kannst du ja selbst entscheiden! Ich habe nämlich nur die Früchte vom Nachtisch gegessen, den Rest kann ich nicht beurteilen!



Danke!
Also ein Tiramisu, ja, dass ist meistens lecker.
Wobei ich wohl weiterhin bei meinem Rezept und der klassischen Zubereitung bleibe.



Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv raus weil krank zu Hause... Obwohl da heißer Glühwein ja eigentlich Wunder helfen soll, oder? Gott sei Dank habe ich noch welchen von letztem Jahr zu Hause



Ihr habt mich wohl alle angesteckt, was?! Kämpfe hier seit zwei Tagen mit Halsschmerzen, Husten und ner leichten Triefnase, ich befürchte mal die kalten Füße in Hamwarde waren schuld.
Passt ja auch wieder super, so kurz vor Weihnachten...  


Dann allen gute Besserung und fleißiges Nachtisch machen!
Gruß
Sven

PS: War wirklich nett letzten Sonntag, und nochmal vielen Dank an die beiden Spender! Ich hoffe, die Wächter funktionieren, wenn nicht, wisst ihr ja, wo ihr meckern müßt!


----------



## mountymaus (20. Dezember 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Danke! Ist dank Paracetamol nicht allzu schlimm. Aber wenn man ehrlich ist: Eigentlich wollen die Kollegen mich nur nicht, weil sie Angst haben, dass ich sie anstecke.
> 
> Wie geht es Dir denn zwischenzeitlich? Schon wieder auf der Arbeit?
> 
> Daggi



Ich wurde auch noch nicht wieder losgelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (20. Dezember 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> ...... aus dem tiefgefrohrenen Weserbergland ....



 Und hier mal unsere frostige Magnolie vor dem Haus  





Und dann noch mal ganz nah......






Sieht doch recht  aus oder???


----------



## Stemmel (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja, das ist Winter  Hier ist es zwar auch knapp unter 0 Grad, aber für so schöne Sachen haben die hier kein Geld... 

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (21. Dezember 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ja, das ist Winter  Hier ist es zwar auch knapp unter 0 Grad, aber fÃ¼r so schÃ¶ne Sachen haben die hier kein Geld...
> 
> Daggi



Wie Geld??? Hat Insa fÃ¼r den Raureif an dem Busch bezahlt??? 


Gerade noch reingekommen die letzte Warnmeldung fÃ¼r Frauen ...

_Oh ,du schÃ¶ne Weihnachtszeit
bist gut fÃ¼r einen Ehestreit.

In der Ecke sitzt der Vater,
hat von gestern einen Kater,
heutÂ´ noch vÃ¶llig durch den Wind
und vom Alkohol halb blind.
Abwesend und kaum anzusprechen,
im Kopf ein DrÃ¶hnen und ein Stechen.

Mein Gott, wo ist der Mann geblieben,
den ich immer wollte lieben,
der, wenn es von oben grollte
mir zur Seite stehen wollte.
Schaut nur her, wie er dort sitzt
und den Alkohol ausschwitzt.

In der schÃ¶nsten Zeit im Jahr
ist er im Kopfe selten klar.
Er zieht von Weihnachtsmarkt zu Weihnachtsmarkt,
obwohl er doch schon sehr betagt.
Da reizen Wurst ihn nicht und Schinken,
nein, - ein, zwei GlÃ¼hwein muss er trinken.
Am liebsten drei und dann mit Schuss,
weil man die Drehzahl erhÃ¶hen muss.

Die vielen Feiern sind auch nicht zu verachten,
das kann man von zweierlei Seiten betrachten.
AtmosphÃ¤re und Geschenke sind nichts fÃ¼r den Herrn,
einen halben Liter Wein hÃ¤tte er erst einmal gern.
Auch den Grappa mÃ¶chte er mal probieren,
nun darf ich ihn wieder nach Hause kutschieren.

Bei dieser KÃ¤lte, Eis und Schnee
Wo ich doch im Dunkeln gar nichts sehÂ´,
da brauche ich all meine Kraft,
Herr, wofÃ¼r werde ich nur bestraft.

Auf dem Weg zum Auto nur ein Schwanken,
der Tank ist leer, ich muss auch noch tanken.
Wie wir so durch die Gegend brettern,
fÃ¤ngt er an zu schimpfen und an zu wettern.
Mal fahr ich zu langsam mit seinem Schinken,
das nÃ¤chste Mal soll ich frÃ¼her blinken,
dann sagt er, ich fahre zu dicht auf,
hÃ¤ngÂ´ auf dem Vordermann schon drauf,
den ich ganz ehrlich gar nicht sehÂ´,
ich sehÂ´ nur Dunkelheit und Schnee.

So gehtâs mir, es ist nicht zum Lachen,
wie soll sich da Vorfreude auf Weihnacht entfachen?

Schwankend kommt er zur HaustÃ¼r rein,
er trank wieder alles, Bier, Schnaps und Wein,
ich bind mir noch auf die Schuh,
da hat er schon die Augen zu.

HeutÂ´ schlÃ¤ft der Gute mal zur Probe,
im Sessel an der Flur â Garderobe,
schnarcht das sich die Balken biegen
das hÃ¶ren nur die Stubenfliegen.
Ich mach das Licht aus und deckÂ´ mich zu,
im Ehebett herrscht heute Ruh!

Erholsame Feiertage!​_ _Gudrun Nagel-Wiemer_

*...also behauptet nicht, wir haben euch nicht vorgewarnt *


----------



## Stemmel (21. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Wie Geld??? Hat Insa für den Raureif an dem Busch bezahlt???



Ach, wird das nicht von der Gemeinde gestiftet? 



GFreude schrieb:


> ...also behauptet nicht, wir haben euch nicht vorgewarnt [/B]



  Hattest Du ein Glück, dass Du letzte Woche doch im Bett und nicht auf dem Sofa schlafen durftest...   

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (21. Dezember 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Hattest Du ein Glück, dass Du letzte Woche doch im Bett und nicht auf dem Sofa schlafen durftest...
> 
> Daggi


----------



## gnss (21. Dezember 2007)

Die Bäume hier sehen doch ganz schick aus.


----------



## Stemmel (22. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Die Bäume hier sehen doch ganz schick aus.



Ja, schon. Aber nicht zu vergleichen mit dem was in Beverungen zu sehen ist. 

Übrigens: Heute wird der superlecker Nachtisch gemacht!  Mal sehen, wie er beim Besuch ankommt  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (22. Dezember 2007)

apropos Baum.....ich muss gleich noch einen Weihnachtsbaum kaufen und anschließend ins Büro.... 

ich wünsche allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und reichlich    zum auspacken....


Ach ja.....ab morgen habe ich Urlaub *freu* dann kann ich endlich wieder biken....wenn also jemand Zeit und Lust hat nach den Feiertagen die Gans und den Rotkohl wieder abzufahren.....ich stehe bereit...!


----------



## Kruko (22. Dezember 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ja, schon. Aber nicht zu vergleichen mit dem was in Beverungen zu sehen ist.
> 
> Übrigens: Heute wird der superlecker Nachtisch gemacht!  Mal sehen, wie er beim Besuch ankommt
> 
> Daggi



Wie ? Wir kommen heute schon weder nach Escheburg??? 

Lasst es Euch schmecken.

@ ahara

Du Arme. Heute ist doch Samstag. Denk daran, dass Du noch Geschenke kaufen musst. Trotzdem viel Spaß bei der Arbeit.

@ all

Wir wünschen Euch auch frohe Festtage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (23. Dezember 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja.....ab morgen habe ich Urlaub *freu* dann kann ich endlich wieder biken....wenn also jemand Zeit und Lust hat nach den Feiertagen die Gans und den Rotkohl wieder abzufahren.....ich stehe bereit...!



Ich habe auch Urlaub bis zum 7.1.08!!!

Wenn es zeitlich und wettermäßig passt, bin ich gerne dabei und freu mich schon dich durch den Wald zu hetzen


----------



## gnss (23. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich nach Harburg, aber das Wetterradar meint ich soll lieber nicht. Möchte heute jemand eine kleine, entspannte Runde drehen?


@Günther Wie heißt dein Ladegerät/Balancer?

Falls jemand mit LED-Lampen experimentieren möchte kann ich die MX Power aus China wärmstens empfehlen. Tech Talk -> Triple SSC fast fertig Lösung. Meine habe ich mit den Wurstfingern leider schon kaputtgespielt, zum Glück sind die LEDs noch heil.


----------



## GFreude (23. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Günther Wie heißt dein Ladegerät/Balancer?
> ...



Hi Martin,

Intelli-BiPower special von simprop. Ich warte derzeit nur noch auf das PC-Interface (funktioniert aber auch ohne)! Dann kann es losgehen und ich prüfe mal den alten Akkupack durch.


----------



## Stemmel (23. Dezember 2007)

*Wir wünschen allen ruhige und besinnliche Weihnachten!*

Manni & Daggi


----------



## John Rico (24. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir Frohe Weihnachten mit vielen  und ein paar  

Und rutscht beim Jahreswechsel nicht aus, es wird ja langsam kalt und glatt!


Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## mountymaus (24. Dezember 2007)

Auch aus dem Weserbergland frohe und besinnliche Weihnachtsfeiertage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (26. Dezember 2007)

Möchte morgen jemand fahren?
Und um 20:00 ist Badminton.


----------



## ahara (26. Dezember 2007)

bin rechtzeitig krank geworden    wird wohl nix werden mit mir


----------



## Cristina (26. Dezember 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> bin rechtzeitig krank geworden    wird wohl nix werden mit mir



Gute Besserung, tritt mal kürzer...
Ich weiß wovon ich schreibe 

Cristina


----------



## ahara (26. Dezember 2007)

Danke.....
sach das mal den chefs....   Urlaub im Januar ist auch schon wieder gestrichen... 

Fahre morgen ganz vielleicht eine Rollrunde auf der Straße.... Grundlage sozusagen...


----------



## Cristina (27. Dezember 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Danke.....
> sach das mal den chefs....   Urlaub im Januar ist auch schon wieder gestrichen...
> 
> Fahre morgen ganz vielleicht eine Rollrunde auf der Straße.... Grundlage sozusagen...



Wir gehen Heute zum Badminton um 20:00 Uhr,
komm doch mit


----------



## gnss (28. Dezember 2007)

Samstag um 11 geht es nach Lauenburg, flach.


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Dezember 2007)

DABEI!


----------



## gnss (28. Dezember 2007)

Start ist beim Bäcker.


----------



## GFreude (28. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Samstag um 11 geht es nach Lauenburg, flach.



flach??? So flach wie letztes mal nach dem Chili-Abend?

Kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich das hinkriege. Erstmal ist ein Friseurtermin angesagt, dann gemütlich frühstücken und eigentlich bin ich auch mit Einkaufen dran. 
Wartet also nicht auf mich! Falls ich das irgendwie hinkriege, bin ich pünktlich da. Ansonsten bin ich *nicht *da  

War allerdings auch schon gestern und heute *unflach *biken und muss mal schaun, was die alten Beine sagen.

@gnss: Habe dir ne PN bzgl. Akkuzellen geschrieben.


----------



## Stemmel (28. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> flach??? So flach wie letztes mal nach dem Chili-Abend?



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war Martin von allen Männern noch der, der nicht flach lag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (29. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Erstmal ist ein Friseurtermin angesagt, dann gemütlich frühstücken und eigentlich bin ich auch mit Einkaufen dran.


??? Hi Günni,
ich dachte Du wärst ein Hardcore-Votec-Biker?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## GFreude (29. Dezember 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war Martin von allen Männern noch der, der nicht flach lag...



Moment mal; ich lag auch nicht flach. Der einzige der sich ein bisschen übernommen hatte, war, glaube ich, dein Männle!!! 

Alle anderen haben ja auch den nächsten Abend bei Cristina länger ausgehalten 



hoedsch schrieb:


> ??? Hi Günni,
> ich dachte Du wärst ein Hardcore-Votec-Biker?
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Nee, nee, nee ==> *Voitl*-Biker!!!

Die Gemütlichkeit und sonstigen Termine dürfen aber auch nicht zu kurz kommen  und da ich schon Donnerstag und Freitag (*im trockenen*) biken war und nicht mehr der Jüngste bin, muss ich mit meinen Kräften haushalten!

Heute ist dann mal lieber wieder die Mucki-Bude angesagt. Bisschen dicke Arme machen und ein paar Hals- und Nackenmuskeln zum Mildern des nächsten Sturzes trainieren. Immer schön kräftig bleiben   

Bis dahin


----------



## Kruko (29. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Moment mal; ich lag auch nicht flach. Der einzige der sich ein bisschen übernommen hatte, war, glaube ich, dein Männle!!!
> 
> Alle anderen haben ja auch den nächsten Abend bei Cristina länger ausgehalten



Das kann ich nur bestätigen 

Ich brauchte am Samstag morgen kein Aspirin


----------



## Stemmel (29. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Moment mal; ich lag auch nicht flach. Der einzige der sich ein bisschen übernommen hatte, war, glaube ich, dein Männle!!!
> 
> Alle anderen haben ja auch den nächsten Abend bei Cristina länger ausgehalten



Du musst aber auch ein wenig an unser Alter denken... Irgendwann muss man auch anfangen, eher ins Bett zu gehen.  

By the way: Wann sind wir und wann seit ihr aufgestanden an dem Samstag?  Wir konnten uns jedenfalls noch an die verabredete Frühstückszeit erinnern!  

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (29. Dezember 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ...By the way: Wann sind wir und wann seit ihr aufgestanden an dem Samstag?  Wir konnten uns jedenfalls noch an die verabredete Frühstückszeit erinnern!  ...
> Daggi



09:15 Uhr und das reichte ja auch noch locker aus. Wenn ihr morgens so lange braucht um _hübsch _zu sein und für den Fußweg von 3 Minuten mitten in der Nacht aufsteht, könnt ihr doch nicht von früh aufstehen reden. Und außerdem ist das doch bei alten Menschen so, dass die nicht mehr so lange schlafen können.  Oder? 

 Ich konnte mich doch auch noch an die verabredete Zeit erinnern. Zehn_oder _halb elf, oder so ... 
*Passt doch!*


----------



## Stemmel (29. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> 0
> Und außerdem ist das doch bei alten Menschen so, dass die nicht mehr so lange schlafen können.  Oder?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ob wir alt werden, dass wissen wir nicht.  Zunächst werden wir erstmal älter.


----------



## gnss (29. Dezember 2007)

Sonnatg gegen 13:30 irgendwo hin?


----------



## Stemmel (30. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Alle anderen haben ja auch den nächsten Abend bei Cristina länger ausgehalten



Heute gehts besser mit dem 'aushalten'...  Aber jetzt wünsche auch ich ein GUT'S NÄCHTLE!


----------



## Stemmel (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2008 und hoffe, dass all Eure wünsche in Erfüllung gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (31. Dezember 2007)

Wir wünschen auch allen einen guten Rutsch in Jahr 2008 und das alles gesund bleiben....

Thomas


----------



## ahara (31. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir @all einen guten Start ins Jahr 2008

Es kann immer nur noch besser werden   Und wenn nicht bleibt einem eben mehr Zeit zum biken


----------



## GFreude (31. Dezember 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Auch von mir @all einen guten Start ins Jahr 2008



*Da können wir uns nur anschließen. Einen guten Drift ins  neue Jahr! Auf dass das Hinterrad immer rollt! * *Außer beim Driften  *
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/3482]
	
[/URL]



ahara schrieb:


> Es kann immer nur noch besser werden  *Und wenn nicht bleibt einem eben mehr Zeit zum biken*



Der ist wohl für Insider    Aber das wird schon   Guckst du hier:


​
"... mehr Zeit zum Biken ..." => Da musst du nur mal deinen inneren Schweinehund überwinden. Die 1,5 Stunden Grundlagentraining mit 'nen fetten Schnupfen (!) meinerseits hättest du heute sicherlich auch einschieben können.  

*Wie sieht es eigentlich morgen mit 'ner flachen "ich hatte gestern zuviel Caipi"-2008-Eröffnungstour aus?* Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und die Zeit (13:30 Uhr) stimmt, könnte ich mich glatt für 'ne lockere Tour aufraffen! Hab auch noch Glühwein


----------



## GFreude (31. Dezember 2007)

*... und wo wohnt eigentlich Beppo*. Ich weiß ja gar nicht, wo ich heute Abend hinfahren muss???


----------



## Beppo (31. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin,

ich wünsche Euch auch allen einen guten Rutsch in Richtung neues Jahr, für 2008 alles Gute und von Allem nur das Beste!

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## gnss (31. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> 13:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (31. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


>


----------



## mountymaus (31. Dezember 2007)

An alle:

Häppie Nju Jier!!!


----------



## GFreude (31. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


>





Manni1599 schrieb:


>



*13:30 Uhr!!!* bei meiner einer! Andrea; bist du dann auch schon wach


----------



## Cristina (31. Dezember 2007)

auch von uns:

nicht ausrutschen beim Rutschen   und ein schoenes Neues Jahr!!!!!


----------



## gnss (31. Dezember 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> *13:30 Uhr!!!* bei meiner einer! Andrea; bist du dann auch schon wach



13:15


----------



## GFreude (1. Januar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> 13:15




*Ja, dann eben 13:15 Uhr bei meiner einer!*
Muss allerdings ne lockere Runde werden, denn mein Schnupfen hat sich nicht gerade gebessert!


----------



## ahara (1. Januar 2008)

GFreude schrieb:


> *13:30 Uhr!!!* bei meiner einer! Andrea; bist du dann auch schon wach



Jetzt ja...


----------



## GFreude (1. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,

das war doch eine schöne Neujahrstour und der Glühwein am Aussichtspunkt (Sandkrug/Schnakenbek) war echt lecker!!! Nächstes Jahr bringe ich dann auch noch Kekse mit! 

Vielen Dank an Beppo, gnss und manni für die schöne lockere Runde!

@manni: Wo bleibt denn das Fodo???


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Januar 2008)

Zu Befehl, Foddo!





Noch eins:




Schöne Ausfahrt war das!!


----------



## gnss (6. Januar 2008)

Altpapiersammlung 2: Hat jemand einen mindestens 75cm langen Karton über, in dem man eine Federgabel versenden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2008)

Jede Menge


----------



## gnss (7. Januar 2008)

kann ich mir heute abend einen abholen?


----------



## Catsoft (7. Januar 2008)

Bin aber wohl erst ab 21 Uhr daheim. Morgen wohl früher...


----------



## gnss (7. Januar 2008)

Ok, dann morgen.


----------



## GFreude (8. Januar 2008)

Moin zusammen,

nächster ToH steht an!

Auf vielfachen Wunsch wurde diesmal als Location die Ständige Vertretung gewünscht! Guckst du hier: http://www.staev.com/framesethamburg.html

Wer kommen mag, suche sich bitte einen oder mehrere der u.g. Termine aus und zeigt mir einen Daumen daumen: ) . Die Mehrheit entscheidet, an welchen Termin der ToH stattfindet und ich versuche einen Tisch für diesen Termin zu reservieren.

Zur Auswahl stehen:


21.01.,
22.01.,
23.01. und der
24.01.2008

Zeitlich schreibt mal, was euch so genehm ist! 18 Uhr, 19 Uhr oder 20 Uhr?

Hiho, oder so...


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Januar 2008)

GFreude schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> nächster ToH steht an!
> 
> ...



Gibbet da auch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten??


----------



## gnss (8. Januar 2008)

Wie Manni.

Heute 20:00 gibt es wieder Badminton.


----------



## Stemmel (8. Januar 2008)

GFreude schrieb:


> Wer kommen mag, suche sich bitte einen oder mehrere der u.g. Termine aus und zeigt mir einen Daumen daumen: ) . Die *Mehrheit entscheidet*, an welchen Termin der ToH stattfindet und ich versuche einen Tisch für diesen Termin zu reservieren.
> 
> Zur Auswahl stehen:
> 
> ...



Hm, wenn alle für alle Termine einen Daumen geben, dann ist das ja irgendwie keine Entscheidungshilfe, oder  

Am 22.01. und 24.01. ist Badminton bzw. Paartanz... Die fallen dann doch eigentlich schon mal weg.

Also: von mir bekommst Du einen  für den 21.01. und als Uhrzeit schlage ich 18 Uhr vor. Meiner einer könnte auch schon ab 17 Uhr! 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (8. Januar 2008)

GFreude schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> nächster ToH steht an!
> 
> ...



Gruß Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (8. Januar 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Hm, wenn alle für alle Termine einen Daumen geben, dann ist das ja irgendwie keine Entscheidungshilfe, oder
> 
> Am 22.01. und 24.01. ist Badminton bzw. Paartanz... Die fallen dann doch eigentlich schon mal weg.
> 
> ...



Moin,

wo gibts was zum tanzen??? Monika und ich suchen noch wo man hin und wieder Tanzen gehen kann??

Und Badminton hört sich auch gut an... Habe früher (von 98-2000) fast jede Woche gespielt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## John Rico (8. Januar 2008)

22.01.  
23.01.  

Uhrzeit immer  

GRuß
Sven


----------



## Stemmel (8. Januar 2008)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wo gibts was zum tanzen??? Monika und ich suchen noch wo man hin und wieder Tanzen gehen kann??
> 
> ...



Die sportlichen toben sich hier aus http://escheburgersportverein.com/


----------



## John Rico (9. Januar 2008)

Übrigens:

Sollte einer von euch demnächst bei Reichelt oder Rose bestellen, sagt mir bitte kurz bescheid.
Ich bräuchte noch ein paar Kleiningkeiten, für eine eigene Bestellung reichts aber bei weitem nicht.
Oder hat zufällig noch jemand eine Rose-Werkzeugdose über?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (9. Januar 2008)

Hi Sven,

da sind wir ja schon 2!

Ich bräuchte nämlich auch ne Werkzeugdose von Rose! Ich bin somit auf alle Fälle bei der Bestellung mit dabei!
Von Reichelt benötige ich derzeit aber nichts. Habe noch ein wenig Vorräte.




John Rico schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> 
> Sollte einer von euch demnächst bei Reichelt oder Rose bestellen, sagt mir bitte kurz bescheid.
> Ich bräuchte noch ein paar Kleiningkeiten, für eine eigene Bestellung reichts aber bei weitem nicht.
> ...


----------



## hoedsch (10. Januar 2008)

Wer braucht was von Rose? Ich bestelle am Wochenende mal wieder was.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (10. Januar 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wer braucht was von Rose? Ich bestelle am Wochenende mal wieder was.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Hi Clemens,

das ist ja super! Ich nehme dann:

2 * Werkzeugdose groß ArtNr. 498664-1 á 2,10

Bzgl. Geld melde dich doch einfach mal PN.

Danke
Günther


----------



## gnss (11. Januar 2008)

Sonntag flach nach L. 11:30


----------



## hoedsch (11. Januar 2008)

Sach mal, was macht eigentlich alle mit den Dosen? Jeder will 2 Stück haben. Soviel Lampen kann man doch überhaupt nicht bauen?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Januar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Sonntag flach nach L. 11:30







Vielleicht mit neuem alten Zaskar.


----------



## GFreude (12. Januar 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Sach mal, was macht eigentlich alle mit den Dosen? Jeder will 2 Stück haben. Soviel Lampen kann man doch überhaupt nicht bauen?
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Dosen kann man doch nie genug haben 

Nee mal im Ernst, ich benötige eine Dose für meinen alten Akku, da ich den neuen in die alte Dose gebaut habe und eine lasse ich mal auf Verdacht liegen.  



gnss schrieb:


> Sonntag flach nach L. 11:30



Mal schaun. Wenn ich um 11:30 Uhr nicht da bin, fahrt los. Treffpunkt?


----------



## gnss (12. Januar 2008)

Beim Bäcker. Sonst lieber 12?

Wollen wir das ToH zum SfdW erklären und gucken wer noch kommt?


----------



## hoedsch (12. Januar 2008)

GFreude schrieb:


> 21.01.
> 22.01.,
> 
> 20 Uhr


Zu den Terminen könnte ich.


----------



## GFreude (12. Januar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Beim Bäcker. Sonst lieber 12?
> 
> Wollen wir das ToH zum SfdW erklären und gucken wer noch kommt?



Ich werde weder um 11:30 Uhr noch um 12 Uhr kommen können. Fahrt ohne mich!

Wenn du magst, erklärst erklär das gerne mit dem ToH. Im moment verstehe ich den Zusammenhang ToH zum SfdW auch nicht.


----------



## John Rico (13. Januar 2008)

GFreude schrieb:


> Dosen kann man doch nie genug haben
> 
> Nee mal im Ernst, ich benötige eine Dose für meinen alten Akku, da ich den neuen in die alte Dose gebaut habe und eine lasse ich mal auf Verdacht liegen.



dito  

Schön, dass es mit der Tasche noch geklappt hat.

Und falls hier irgendwer ne Möglichkeit hat mir sagen kann, wie ich Zellen testen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Ich kenne das defekte Vierer-Pack, will aber ungerne alle entsorgen.
Kann man nicht z.B. an jede Zelle einzeln einen Verbraucher dranhängen und gucken, welche dann frühzeitig einbricht?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (13. Januar 2008)

Schade  Wir fahren so oder so um 12.
Eigentlich ist SfdW das gleiche wie ToH, nur dass SfdW immer von mehr Teilnehmern aus dem Norddeutschlad-Forum besucht wurden. 
z.B.: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=205817


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (13. Januar 2008)

Bei welchem Bäcker war Treffpunkt oder hatten wir nur die falschen 12 Uhr?


----------



## gnss (13. Januar 2008)

Beim Escheburger Bäcker und da sind wir etwa drei Minuten nach zwölf vorbeigefahren.


----------



## ahara (13. Januar 2008)

GFreude schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> nächster ToH steht an!
> 
> ...




habe bis jetzt nichts weiter vor....Uhrzeit ist auch egal....obwohl ich 19 Uhr am besten finde, da wir alle am nächsten Tag wieder arbeiten müssen...

ToH oder SfdW?


----------



## Beppo (13. Januar 2008)

GFreude schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl stehen:
> 
> 
> 21.01.,
> ...


----------



## John Rico (13. Januar 2008)

Was haltet ihr denn davon, den 22.01. festzumachen? Vorrausgesetzt, Stemmel könnte einmal auf ihre Sporteinheit verzichten (?), könnten an dem Termin sonst alle, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.

Wir können gerne versuchen, aus dem ToH ein SfdW zu machen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob sich in der Woche da so viele für begeistern lassen. Das lette Mal war doch auch an einem WE, oder nicht?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Stemmel (14. Januar 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn davon, den 22.01. festzumachen? Vorrausgesetzt, Stemmel könnte einmal auf ihre Sporteinheit verzichten (?),



Hi Hi, ich bin die einzige, die an diesem Tag KEINEN Sport macht...  Cristina, Martin und Manni sind hier die Badminton-Spieler!  

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (14. Januar 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Hi Hi, ich bin die einzige, die an diesem Tag KEINEN Sport macht...  Cristina, Martin und Manni sind hier die Badminton-Spieler!
> 
> Daggi



Könnt ihr *drei *denn mal schaun, ob ihr einen Tag ohne Federball  auskommen könnt. Zur Not steigt ihr eine Station eher aus, trinkt ihr ein bisschen mehr (dann könnt ihr öfter zur Toilette gehen ) oder plant den Tag mal als Ruhetag ein. Wäre das so i.O. für euch? Bitte kurze Rückmeldung bis heute Abend!

Dann hätten wir einen Termin am 22.01. gefunden und wäre alle dabei!!! Ich reserviere dann ab 18:30 Uhr!


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Januar 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bei welchem Bäcker war Treffpunkt oder hatten wir nur die falschen 12 Uhr?



Daggi hat Chrissie gesehen, als sie beim Kindergarten hochgefahren ist: CHRISSIE IST DA IM SITZEN HOCHGEFAHREN, GANZ EINFACH SO!!


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Januar 2008)

@Günni : an mir solls nicht liegen, dann werde ich beim Badminton mal pausieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (14. Januar 2008)

Moin,

werde mich auch mal zum ToH "eintragen"

kann auf dem Rückweg auch noch jemanden mit nehmen.

Noch mal ne Frage, wie reinigt und pflegt ihr eure Ketten(vorallem mit WAS)?


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gnss (14. Januar 2008)

Dann verzichte ich auch mal auf Badminton.


----------



## ahara (14. Januar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Daggi hat Chrissie gesehen, als sie beim Kindergarten hochgefahren ist: CHRISSIE IST DA IM SITZEN HOCHGEFAHREN, GANZ EINFACH SO!!



  Orr NEEEE NÄ.....und ich hechel mir da einen ab im niedrigsten Gang *rotenkopfkriegundherzrasen*


@Günni: dann stell den Termin mal ins LMB....da kann sich dann ja jeder eintragen und man braucht nicht immer seitenweise zurückzublättern oder dumm nachzufragen wer denn nun so alles kommt 

@gnss: ab wann ist morgen Badminton? Ich habe jetzt wieder mehr FREIzeit....


----------



## Cristina (14. Januar 2008)

GFreude schrieb:


> Könnt ihr *drei *denn mal schaun, ob ihr einen Tag ohne Federball  auskommen könnt.



Geht klar, dann am Dienstag 22.01. 

Cristina


----------



## gnss (14. Januar 2008)

Badminton ist morgen um 20:00, aber ich dank Schnodderseuche weiß ich noch nicht ob ich teilnehme. Aber Manni und Cristina gehen vielleicht hin.


----------



## ahara (14. Januar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> ... aber ich dank Schnodderseuche weiß ich noch nicht ob ich teilnehme.




schnickschnack.....wo soll es noch hinführen, wenn die Jugend schon wegen son büschen Schnuppen den sterbenden Schwan macht... 
..also...raff dich auf   ich tu es auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissie (14. Januar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Daggi hat Chrissie gesehen, als sie beim Kindergarten hochgefahren ist: CHRISSIE IST DA IM SITZEN HOCHGEFAHREN, GANZ EINFACH SO!!



Danke für die Blumen  ,  
aber alles ist relativ, zum Glück für mich wurde Robert wohl nicht auch gesehen - der hatte schon sein bike geputzt als ich nach hause kam


----------



## GFreude (15. Januar 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> @Günni: dann stell den Termin mal ins LMB....da kann sich dann ja jeder eintragen und man braucht nicht immer seitenweise zurückzublättern oder dumm nachzufragen wer denn nun so alles kommt



Mach ich! Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5718

Vielen Dank noch mal den Dreien für die Bereitschaft auf das Federball  spielen zu verzichten.

Termin: 22.01.2008, 19 Uhr in der STÄNDIGE VERTRETUNG HAMBURG, Stadthausbrücke 1- 3 Fleethof, 20355 Hamburg.
Reservierung auf meinen Nachnamen! Ab 18 oder 18:30 Uhr ist der Tisch aber sicherlich auch schon frei!


----------



## Cristina (15. Januar 2008)

*Neues aus Escheburg:*

Trotz vieler Behauptungen, sie ziehen um, musste jetzt festgestellt werden, dass dieses wohl nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.
Obwohl sich schon viele auf eine Entspannung der Augmuskeln gefreut haben und nun endlich gehofft haben ein etwas netteres Erscheinungsbild der Straße in der sie wohnen der Außenwelt präsentieren zu können ist nun alle Hoffnung 
zerstört und entschwunden, weil:

_Die Flodders bleiben!!!_

nach einem Brandschaden musste die Wohnung komplett saniert werden, und bald werden sie wieder den Anwohnern den gewohnten Anblick nicht länger vorenthalten.
Es gibt auch schon Anwohner, die dieses gemütliche Plätzchen verlassen.
Rollt jetzt die Umzugswelle an?

   

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (15. Januar 2008)

Oh, Tannenbraum-Brand? Letztes Jahr war der doch bis in den Februar hinein an... 

Das ist ganz rechts. Ganz links sieht es auch so leer aus (nix vor den Fenstern...) 

Daggi


----------



## Beppo (15. Januar 2008)

> Ab 18 ... Tisch ?



Wie jetzt?

Ich bin dabei... 

Beppo


----------



## Stemmel (15. Januar 2008)

GFreude schrieb:


> Termin: 22.01.2008, 19 Uhr in der STÄNDIGE VERTRETUNG HAMBURG, Stadthausbrücke 1- 3 Fleethof, 20355 Hamburg.
> Reservierung auf meinen Nachnamen! Ab 18 oder 18:30 Uhr ist der Tisch aber sicherlich auch schon frei!



Puh, das ist für Leute, die spätestens um 7 Uhr anfangen zu arbeiten, arg spät... Dank Arbeitszeitschutzgesetz darf ich nicht solange arbeiten... 

Habe mich zwar eingetragen, muss ich dann aber an dem Tag kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich noch so lange in der Stadt rumdödeln will oder nicht...

Wer erklärt sich diesmal freiwillig bereit, zurück zu fahren?

Daggi


----------



## John Rico (15. Januar 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Hi Hi, ich bin die einzige, die an diesem Tag KEINEN Sport macht...  Cristina, Martin und Manni sind hier die Badminton-Spieler!


Ach so, dabei hat Manni doch bei allen Terminen einen Daumen hinterlassen.
Naja, klappt ja trotzdem!  



Stemmel schrieb:


> Wer erklärt sich diesmal freiwillig bereit, zurück zu fahren?


Im Zweifel der HVV  

Dann bis zum 22.1, der Termin ist im Kalender vermerkt!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ahara (15. Januar 2008)

biker_tom schrieb:


> kann auf dem Rückweg auch noch jemanden mit nehmen.
> Gruß
> Thomas



MICH bitte...


----------



## biker_tom (16. Januar 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> MICH bitte...



Hallo, 

somit wären wohl noch zwei Plätze frei, wenn ersten Monika nicht noch mit kommt, oder sie mich ansteckt....

bis dann
Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (16. Januar 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ach so, dabei hat Manni doch bei allen Terminen einen Daumen hinterlassen.



Mit meinem Hinweis wollte ich nur die Badminton-Spieler an ihre Termine erinnern...  

Du weißt doch: Frauen haben alle Termine im Kopf, die brauchen keinen Kalender (jedenfalls meistens nicht...)  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (19. Januar 2008)

Moin,

Rose hat geliefert. Ich bringe dann alle Dosen am Dienstag mit.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (19. Januar 2008)

Super!  

Ist meine Tasche auch mitgekommen, der Status war ja auf gelb, was auch immer das heißt?

Bis Dienstag!
Sven


----------



## ahara (20. Januar 2008)

GFreude schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: *http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5718*




Mal wieder hoch holen, damit ihr nicht vergesst euch einzutragen


----------



## GFreude (21. Januar 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Rose hat geliefert. Ich bringe dann alle Dosen am Dienstag mit.
> 
> ...



Ja, super. 

Vielen Dank schon mal!

@John Rico: Bringst du auch die Lampen mit?


----------



## John Rico (22. Januar 2008)

Klar, stehen schon im Flur, damit ich drüber stolper!  

Bis morgen (oder nachher)
Sven


----------



## GFreude (22. Januar 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> ...
> Bis morgen (oder nachher)
> Sven



@John Rico; @All:
Mir ist leider heute Abend was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen! *Ich kann somit nicht kommen! *Tschuldigung, aber es geht leider nicht anders.
Andrea ist aber so nett und vertritt mich standesgemäß  Die Sachen nimmt sie auch mit und bezahlt diese, falls noch nicht geschehen.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und beim nächsten ToH, bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## biker_tom (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Sven,

Kannst du Mal schauen was dieser hier für dich kosten würde?

http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles.storefront/DE/Product/125810

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Cristina (3. Februar 2008)

Wer hat lust bei diesem ehrlichen Sonnenschein eine Runde zu drehen?
Um 12:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt:Bäcker in Escheburg

I.a.von gnss


----------



## ahara (11. Februar 2008)

@all: am 16.02. fahren die Jungs aus dem HBT-Forum von Bergedorf nach Lauenburg....ca. 80km mit 800hm....

Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?

Hier mal der Link: http://foren.tomcon.de/apboard/thread.php?id=812


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (11. Februar 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> @all: am 16.02. fahren die Jungs aus dem HBT-Forum von Bergedorf nach Lauenburg....ca. 80km mit 800hm....
> 
> Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?
> 
> Hier mal der Link: http://foren.tomcon.de/apboard/thread.php?id=812



Was fahren die, MTB oder RR ?


----------



## ahara (11. Februar 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> Was fahren die, MTB oder RR ?



Mtb natürlich 


Morgen Badminton??


----------



## gnss (12. Februar 2008)

Wollt ihr eine Revanche?


----------



## ahara (12. Februar 2008)

diesmal schaffen wir euch


----------



## Cristina (12. Februar 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> diesmal schaffen wir euch



...und zwar zu null


----------



## Beppo (13. Februar 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> @all: am 16.02. fahren die Jungs aus dem HBT-Forum von Bergedorf nach Lauenburg....ca. 80km mit 800hm....
> 
> Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?
> 
> Hier mal der Link: http://foren.tomcon.de/apboard/thread.php?id=812



Moin Moin,
schade, ich hab´ keine Zeit. Bin auf den schmalen Reifen unterwegs.

Viel Spaß, 
Gruß Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (13. Februar 2008)

Beppo schrieb:


> ... Bin auf den schmalen Reifen unterwegs.




ach nee....


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Februar 2008)

Wie siehts bei euch fürs Wochenende aus?

Wollen wir mal wieder in größerer Gruppe fahren?

Samstag oder Sonntag?
Meldet euch mal.


----------



## gnss (19. Februar 2008)

Wenn dann Samstag.


----------



## gnss (19. Februar 2008)

Die m&m's konnten sich wie erwartet erneut gegen C&A durchsetzen und sind somit weiterhin ungeschlagen.


----------



## hoedsch (19. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch fürs Wochenende aus?
> 
> Wollen wir mal wieder in größerer Gruppe fahren?
> 
> ...



Schreibt auf jeden Fall mal wann und wo die Tour startet. Ggf. komme ich auch mit.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## ahara (19. Februar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Die m&m's konnten sich wie erwartet erneut gegen C&A durchsetzen und sind somit weiterhin ungeschlagen.




  wir sehen uns Donnerstag.... dann gibt es eine Revanche


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2008)

Ich schlage mal vor:

HEUTE, 23.02.2008, 14.00 UHR TREFFPUNKT BEIM BÄCKERLADEN IN ESCHEBURG.

WIRKLICH ruhige Tour ca. 2-3 Stunden, möglichst Waldautobahn. Möchte mein neues Schätzchen ausführen 




Manni


----------



## gnss (26. Februar 2008)

heute 19:30 in der turnhalle?


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Februar 2008)

Ja!


----------



## ahara (26. Februar 2008)

bin da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (26. Februar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> heute 19:30 *in* der turnhalle?



Steigt ihr bei dem schlechten Wetter etwa auf Hallen-Biken um?


----------



## ahara (26. Februar 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Steigt ihr bei dem schlechten Wetter etwa auf Hallen-Biken um?



  Nein, aber wir wollen unseren Körper "ganzheitlich stählen" (nicht nur die Oberschenkel *g*)... deshalb betreiben wir noch andere Sportarten...


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Februar 2008)

M & M = 6
C & A = 1

:d


----------



## ahara (26. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, sollen die einzelnen Sätze ja nur ganz knapp gewonnen worden sein...


----------



## gnss (27. Februar 2008)

z.B. 21:12


----------



## Stemmel (27. Februar 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, sollen die einzelnen Sätze ja nur ganz knapp gewonnen worden sein...





gnss schrieb:


> z.B. 21:12





   

I


----------



## ahara (27. Februar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> z.B. 21:12



dar war auch was mit 28:29 und 19:21...


----------



## Cristina (28. Februar 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> dar war auch was mit 28:29 und 19:21...



Als wir anfingen zu gewinnen, da wurde gekniffen
ja, ja....

Cristina


----------



## Kruko (29. Februar 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> 28:29



 Der Satz ist eigentlich bei 21 Punkten gewonnen. Bei 20 beide gewinnt man mit zwei Punkten Unterschied, maximal werden aber 30 Punkte gespielt.

Also entweder haben sie Euch besch.... oder jemand hat aufgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (29. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Also entweder haben sie Euch besch....



...dachte ichs mir doch...


----------



## biker_tom (29. Februar 2008)

Moin,

Speziell für Manni:

Kannst Du noch einen Satz RaceFace Turbine in sibler in 175mm länge gebrauchen? Oder alternative DX-Kurbeln in schwarz? 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (29. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn ich nicht Manni bin:

In welchem Zustand sind die Turbine? Was solls kosten? Manni hat natürlich das Erstrecht und wirklich brauchen tu ich sie auch nicht


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Februar 2008)

@ Biker Tom = PN!

@ Catsoft: schaun mer mal...


@ all: Ich war heute 2,5 Std mit dem MTB im Sachsenwald unterwegs. Heftiger Windbruch. Speziell auf der schönen 6 siehts schlimm aus.
Durch die Haevester sieht der Wald dort aus wie ein Kriegsschauplatz.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Februar 2008)

Die 6 kannste im Moment vergessen


----------



## John Rico (1. März 2008)

Mal eine Frage an die Jäger und Sammler unter euch:

Hat einer zufällig eine Hinterradnabe rumliegen, die er loswerden oder günstig abgeben will. Brauche ein neues Hinterrad für mein Gelbes, was aber möglichst wenig kosten soll. Und ich hab heut günstig ne Felge bei BOC geschossen.
Irgendwas in Richtung XT oder ähnliches, ob Disc oder Felgenbremse ist fast egal.

Wenn einer von euch irgendwas rumliegen hat, sagt einfach bescheid.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (3. März 2008)

Da so Einige Interesse haben an der Kontrolle ihres Rades und nicht andersrum  
Hier ein paar Termine der MTB-Schule Bikeride in Witten:

10.05.- 11.05.  *BIKERIDE in Hamburg *
- 2-Tageskurs  
Sa 12-18h, So 10-16h  
â¬ 169,- 

und das zergeht auf der Zunge  

12.07.- 13.07.  *Singletrail Camp Harz * 
Sa 12-18h, So 10-16h  
â¬ 199 ,-


21.09.  *Bikeride in Hamburg  *
10.30-17.00  
â¬ 89,-

Weitere InfoÂ´s unter http://www.bikeride.de/
An einem Kurs wÃ¼rde ich schon teilnehmen wollen, weitere Interessenten?

GruÃ
Cristina


----------



## biker_tom (4. März 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht Manni bin:
> 
> In welchem Zustand sind die Turbine? Was solls kosten? Manni hat natürlich das Erstrecht und wirklich brauchen tu ich sie auch nicht




Hi,

Ich habe Bilder eingestellt.... Noch sind sie montiert.... Ich würde den Zustand als optimal für das Alter bezeichnen....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## biker_tom (4. März 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> Da so Einige Interesse haben an der Kontrolle ihres Rades und nicht andersrum
> Hier ein paar Termine der MTB-Schule Bikeride in Witten:
> 
> 10.05.- 11.05.  *BIKERIDE in Hamburg *
> ...



Hi, 

cih hätte auch Interesse, vorallem am Pfingstkurs... aber leider sind wir erst am 11. aus dem Urlaub zurück, somit bliebe für mich dann der September, aber da habe ich den zweiten Teil meiner Bilanzbuchhalter Prüfung. Somit für mich nix....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## biker_tom (4. März 2008)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Speziell für Manni:
> 
> ...



Ich muß mich korrigieren in Bezug auf die DX-Kurbeln, es sind NUR LX Kurbeln. Sie sind aus dem Jahr 1993.

Thomas


----------



## biker_tom (10. März 2008)

Alle ausgeflogen?

Thomas

PS: Kurbeln sind demontiert...


----------



## Catsoft (11. März 2008)

Also ich bin auf Malle und Manni hat sowieso den Vortritt....


----------



## biker_tom (12. März 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß auf Malle....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Manni1599 (20. März 2008)

Moin,

jemand am WE lust auf ene Tour?

Evtl. Morgen? (wenns Wetter so einigermaßen passt...)

Manni


----------



## Kruko (20. März 2008)

Holst Du mich ab???


----------



## biker_tom (20. März 2008)

Moin,

hier das Wetter für eure Tour:

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=7000&type=WORLD&name=Escheburg&id=45493

Gruß
Thomas

PS: ich werde weiter lernen, nur eine Woche Zeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (21. März 2008)

war ich halt alleine los. fast 3 1/2 Stunden, schön schlammig und teilweise sehr tief, dafür aber fast immer trocken von oben.
Mal sehen, wie es Sonntag oder Montag wird.

Wenn eine(r) mitfahren möchte, bitte melden.

So denn,

Manni


----------



## Catsoft (24. März 2008)

War heute auf Verwandtenbesuch  Ganz schöne Sauerei...





Robert


----------



## mountymaus (25. März 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> War heute auf Verwandtenbesuch  Ganz schöne Sauerei...



Ähnlich oder schlimmer sahen wir letzten Samstag aus......


----------



## Manni1599 (26. März 2008)

Moin!

Am WE Kommen Insa und Jörg (GT-Heini & Mountymaus) aus dem Weserbergland zu Besuch. Aus diesem Anlass soll am *SAMSTAG, 29.03.08 *eine schöne Runde gefahren werden. Zeitansatz ca.3-4 Std. sag ich mal. Strecke werden wir vor Ort entscheiden, ist auch ein wenig Witterungsabhängig. Es wird eine eher ruhige Runde, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. Start um ca. 11.30 Uhr oder nach Absprache.

Wäre schön, wenn ihr euch anschließen könntet.

Manni

Termin im LMB.


----------



## Catsoft (26. März 2008)

Schaun wir mal...


----------



## Kruko (26. März 2008)

Krieg ich denn auch einen Preis für die weiteste Anreise


----------



## Manni1599 (26. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Krieg ich denn auch einen Preis für die weiteste Anreise



Weiteste Anreise = Freier Eintritt in den Keller.


----------



## ahara (26. März 2008)

@ manni: Gibt es eine Frauenrunde?


----------



## mountymaus (26. März 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> @ manni: Gibt es eine Frauenrunde?



Wie Frauenrunde???
Stell Dich nicht so an wie ien Mädchen??  Sorry Du bist ja eins.
Ab auf's Rad und *G*u*T*. Die Jungens werden schon auf uns warten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (27. März 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> @ manni: Gibt es eine Frauenrunde?




sei nicht so ein Softegg! 

Mit mir kannst Du problemlos mithalten.


----------



## Beppo (27. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Am WE Kommen Insa und Jörg (GT-Heini & Mountymaus) aus dem Weserbergland zu Besuch. Aus diesem Anlass soll am *SAMSTAG, 29.03.08 *eine schöne Runde gefahren werden. Zeitansatz ca.3-4 Std. sag ich mal. Strecke werden wir vor Ort entscheiden, ist auch ein wenig Witterungsabhängig. Es wird eine eher ruhige Runde, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. Start um ca. 11.30 Uhr oder nach Absprache.
> 
> ...



Moin Moin,
ich habe leider keine Zeit. Habe Notdienst. So´n Schei***
Wünsche Euch aber ganz viel Spaß, die Geesthachter Trails sind wie immer 
"voll fahrbar" ... 

Internette Grüße, Beppo


----------



## Manni1599 (27. März 2008)

Schade, Karsten!

Vielleicht demnächst nochmal?


----------



## mountymaus (27. März 2008)

So, Räder sind verstaut.
Jetzt nur noch Koffer packen und dann können wir morgen in aller Ruhe die Reise antreten.
 freuenunsschonaufdasschönstenestindernähevonhamburg


----------



## gnss (27. März 2008)

Geschätzte Ankunftszeit? Wird morgen noch eine Runde gedreht?


----------



## Kruko (27. März 2008)

Ich dachte Ihr seid schon im Urlaub 

Wir fahren morgen Vormittag los. In Hamburg bei einem bekannten Händler noch ein paar Bike-Teile kaufen und spätestens zum Feierabend von Manni sind wir vor Ort.

Bike-Sachen haben wir zu genüge mit. Von uns uns also gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (28. März 2008)

Moin!

Ich denke, so gegen 16.30-17.00 Uhr könnten wir noch eine Runde Fahren.

Treffen bei mir. 

Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (9. April 2008)

Moin!

Wer hat Zeit und Lust *HEUTE, 09.04.2008 so gegen 16.30 Uhr* noch eine gemütliche Runde zu fahren?

Treffen bei mir / beim Bäcker.

Gruß,
Manni


----------



## Catsoft (9. April 2008)

Da muß ich noch arbeiten.....


----------



## Manni1599 (9. April 2008)

Ist doch bei Deiner Fitness nicht schlimm. Wenn du Dich um 1800 Uhr aufs Rad setzt, wirst Du mich um 18.30 Uhr ein-und millisekunden später überholt haben. 

Damit das nicht passiert, werde ich Dir nicht sagen, wo ich lang fahre.


----------



## gnss (9. April 2008)

dabei


----------



## Manni1599 (11. April 2008)

Nächster Versuch.

*SAMSTAG, 12.04.2008, 13.30 Uhr* (oder nach Absprache) eher gemütliche Runde, Strecke wird vor Ort beschlossen.

Trage die Tour mal im LMB ein, hoffe auf ein paar Mitfahrer. 
M.


----------



## gnss (12. April 2008)

dabei


----------



## Catsoft (12. April 2008)

Wir auch...


----------



## Manni1599 (12. April 2008)

DAS war eine schöne Runde heute. Schade für die, die nicht dabei waren.
Super Wetter, gut 50 Km und doch um 400 Hm.

Mann, bin ich kaputt...

Danke an Robert und Chrissie fürs langsam fahren.


----------



## gnss (12. April 2008)

Ist morgen etwas geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (12. April 2008)

Vielleicht vormittags, so gegen 11 Uhr?


----------



## chrissie (12. April 2008)

Hallo Manni,

mir hat die Tour heute viel Spaß gemacht! Gerne bald mal wieder...

Liebe Grüße,
Chrissie


----------



## gnss (13. April 2008)

Kultur am 26.04.2008

Dann ist wieder die lange Nacht der Museen in Hamburg. Cristina und ich waren letztes Jahr da und es war sehr interessant, vor allem die Sternwarte in Bergedorf, wo man bei gutem Wetter den Saturn samt Ringen bestaunen kann. Dieses Jahr wollen wir wieder hin, noch jamand?

www.langenachtdermuseen-hamburg.de


----------



## Cristina (13. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> DAS war eine schöne Runde heute. Schade für die, die nicht dabei waren.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Die, die nicht dabei waren, aben auch eine schöne Runde gehabt nur etwas später...


----------



## Stemmel (14. April 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Kultur am 26.04.2008
> 
> Dann ist wieder die lange Nacht der Museen in Hamburg. Cristina und ich waren letztes Jahr da und es war sehr interessant, vor allem die Sternwarte in Bergedorf, wo man bei gutem Wetter den Saturn samt Ringen bestaunen kann. Dieses Jahr wollen wir wieder hin, noch jamand?
> 
> www.langenachtdermuseen-hamburg.de



Und bei schlechtem Wetter? Was kann man da sehen?  

Muss ich spontan entscheiden, denn am 27.04. bin ich eigentlich schon morgens um 8.00 Uhr in Langenhorn zu einer Hundesportveranstaltung verabredet... 

LG
Daggi


----------



## gnss (14. April 2008)

Die tolle Bibliothek der Sternwarte und die anderen Museen.


----------



## Manni1599 (16. April 2008)

Bevor ichs vergesse: Gestern waren wir mal wieder zum Badminton.

*C & A: 0

M & M: 3*


----------



## Cristina (16. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Bevor ichs vergesse: Gestern waren wir mal wieder zum Badminton.
> 
> *C & A: 0
> 
> M & M: 3*



Wenn du das Andere auch noch soo fett schreiben würdest, würde ich meine Brille nicht mehr aufsetzen brauchen.


----------



## mountymaus (17. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Bevor ichs vergesse: Gestern waren wir mal wieder zum Badminton.
> 
> *C & A: 0
> 
> M & M: 3*



Männlein gegen Weiblein?? Wie gemein  

@ahara
Wie geht's?? Lange nichts gehört. Müssen mal wegen Frankfurt schnacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (21. April 2008)

am dienstag mal für zwei stunden? so zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 start.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. April 2008)

Schnodderseuche hat mich erwischt, kann leider nicht. 

Badminton auch nicht.


----------



## mountymaus (22. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schnodderseuche hat mich erwischt, kann leider nicht.
> 
> Badminton auch nicht.



War es zu windig auf dem Berg??
Hättest Dich auch richtig zudecken lassen müssen.....


----------



## gnss (22. April 2008)

na dann gute besserung.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. April 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> War es zu windig auf dem Berg??
> Hättest Dich auch richtig zudecken lassen müssen.....




Die Zudeckerin wollte ja lieber mit Hundebabies kuscheln....
Und jetzt:


----------



## Stemmel (22. April 2008)

Wer kann dazu schon nein sagen? 





und Dienstag fahren wir schon wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (26. April 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Kultur am 26.04.2008
> 
> Dann ist wieder die lange Nacht der Museen in Hamburg. Cristina und ich waren letztes Jahr da und es war sehr interessant, vor allem die Sternwarte in Bergedorf, wo man bei gutem Wetter den Saturn samt Ringen bestaunen kann. Dieses Jahr wollen wir wieder hin, noch jamand?
> 
> www.langenachtdermuseen-hamburg.de



JA....wir...


----------



## Stemmel (26. April 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> JA....wir...


----------



## hoedsch (29. April 2008)

Tach beisammen,

gibt es eigentlich eine Escheburger Himmelfahrtstour?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## ahara (29. April 2008)

Ich bin "leider" nicht da.... aber am Samstag wollen wir fahren....Manni und ich...


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Mai 2008)

Genau.

Morgen, also Samstag, 03.05.2008. Zeit und Strecke nach Absprache, meldet euch mal. 

Gruß,
Manni


----------



## ahara (3. Mai 2008)

Am *15.Juni.08 *findet wieder die alljährliche *Sternfahrt *statt. Ist mal wieder eine Gelegenheit über die *Köhlbrandbrücke *zu fahren.

Hat jemand Lust? Dachte an ein Treffen in Harburg. Abfahrt dort ca. 10.45Uhr...

Ich setze den Termin ins LMB. Also---------> *eintragen*


----------



## gnss (6. Mai 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wer kann dazu schon nein sagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir waren am Wochenende auch Hunde knuddeln:


----------



## Stemmel (7. Mai 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Wir waren am Wochenende auch Hunde knuddeln:



Das ist doch nur EIN Hund  

Ich konnte letzte Woche wegen KRANK weder am Dienstag noch am Donnerstag Hunde knuddeln...    Aber ein Wurf liegt noch in Norderstedt, vielleicht frage ich da noch mal an


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Mai 2008)

Moin!

Am Samstag wollen wir (Martin, Cristina und ich) an die Ostsee zum Radfahren. Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust?
Meldet euch mal.

Manni


----------



## Catsoft (8. Mai 2008)

Also wir haben keine Zeit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (19. Mai 2008)

Donnerstag in Bergedorf Indy gucken? Ihr könnt auch am Mittwoch packen.


----------



## ahara (19. Mai 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Donnerstag in Bergedorf Indy gucken? Ihr könnt auch am Mittwoch packen.



Wenn du Kino meinst so kann ich dir sagen, dass der Film voll schlechte Kritiken erhalten hat...


----------



## Stemmel (19. Mai 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Donnerstag in Bergedorf Indy gucken? Ihr könnt auch am Mittwoch packen.



Da sich ja nur die Männer den Film anschauen, können die Frauen zumindest ihre eigenen Sachen auch am Donnerstag packen...


----------



## Cristina (19. Mai 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Da sich ja nur die Männer den Film anschauen, können die Frauen zumindest ihre eigenen Sachen auch am Donnerstag packen...



Ne, nicht nur die Männer...
Ich muß aber auch nicht packen


----------



## Stemmel (20. Mai 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ne, nicht nur die Männer...



Okay, aber das hatte ich letzten Freitag anders verstanden...  



Cristina schrieb:


> Ich muß aber auch nicht packen



Wolltet ihr nicht auch am Freitag weg? Nun ja, ich packe lieber am Donnerstag, dann habe ich am Freitag damit keinen Streß mehr.


----------



## GFreude (30. Mai 2008)

Jemand heute oder morgen in den Abendstunden (gegen 18 Uhr) auf dem Rad mit dicken Reifen unterwegs?

Morgen aber eher gegen 14 Uhr!


----------



## gnss (30. Mai 2008)

Heute habe ich vor nach Timmendorf zu fahren, Abfahrt hier wäre zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr, Platz ist noch da.


----------



## GFreude (30. Mai 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute habe ich vor nach Timmendorf zu fahren, Abfahrt hier wäre zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr, Platz ist noch da.



Danke für das Angebot! Timmerndorf ist sicherlich reizvoll, dauert mir vom zeitlichen Aufwand aber zu lange. Trotzdem vielen Dank für das Angebot!


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Mai 2008)

Ich will noch los.

Günni, nichts für ungut, aber mit Dir nicht! 

Du bist mir zu schnell, das halt ich nicht durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (30. Mai 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich will noch los.
> 
> Günni, nichts für ungut, aber mit Dir nicht!
> 
> Du bist mir zu schnell, das halt ich nicht durch.



Was????
Was ist schnell? 

Heute habe ich allerdings wirklich nicht so viel Zeit.  Vielleicht morgen gegen 14 Uhr ne gemütliche Runde? Du kannst dann gerne das Tempo bestimmen!


----------



## biker_tom (10. Juni 2008)

Moin,

wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem ToH?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (10. Juni 2008)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem ToH?
> 
> ...



Wenn der Termin passt, dabei!  

Einfach bekannt geben, dann wird das was!


----------



## ahara (10. Juni 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wenn der Termin passt, dabei!
> 
> Einfach bekannt geben, dann wird das was!




Wäre dann auch dabei  

Fährt morgen jemand eine lockere Runde mit mir?


----------



## gnss (14. Juni 2008)

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine längere Tour? Gerne auch woanders, z.B. Lüneburger Heide.


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Da man ja nicht jünger wird, habe ich mir auch mal was gemütliches gebaut:




Und jetzt sollen die Räder auch wieder regelmäßiger genutzt werden.

Wollen wir wieder einen "festen" Tag in der Woche ausmachen, wo dann gemeinsam eine Feierabendrunde (ca. 2 Stunden Fahrzeit) gedreht wird, alle zusammen, langsam-schnell, Männlein-Weiblein?

Meldet euch doch mal, gerne auch bei mir (vor Ort).

Dann gab es doch auch noch den Wunsch für ein ToH, hat da schon jemand eine Idee?

Gruß,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (9. Juli 2008)

Ah, die guten Mountain-King. Pack Dir schon mal Flickzeug ein.


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Juli 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ah, die guten Mountain-King. Pack Dir schon mal Flickzeug ein.



Moin Clemens,

habe ich schon des öfteren gehört. Ich fahre die an 3 Bikes, schon fast ein Jahr lang, inkl. Harz und so weiter. Bis jetzt noch keine einzige Panne.

Vermutlich fängt die Pannenserie jetzt an, wo ich den Reifen so gelobt hab.


----------



## GFreude (9. Juli 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin Clemens,
> 
> habe ich schon des öfteren gehört. Ich fahre die an 3 Bikes, schon fast ein Jahr lang, inkl. Harz und so weiter. Bis jetzt noch keine einzige Panne.
> 
> Vermutlich fängt die Pannenserie jetzt an, wo ich den Reifen so gelobt hab.


Hi Clemens,

das sehe ich ähnlich wie Manni! Flickzeug habe ich für den, allerdings fetten 2.4, MK nicht benötigt. Gehalten hat er jedoch nur ca. 10 Tage bei meinen Aufenthalt auf der Winklmoosalm im letzten Jahr. Dann waren etliche Noppen ausgefallen.  Waren halt ordentlich Schottertrails und etliche verblockte, mit Steinen übersehte Trails vorhanden.


----------



## GFreude (9. Juli 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> ...
> Und jetzt sollen die Räder auch wieder regelmäßiger genutzt werden.
> ...



Melde mich hiermit!

Bin gerne bei 'ner regelmäßigen Feiertagsrunde dabei.
Am ToH wird auch immer gerne teilgenommen

Übrigens schönes Bike, auch wenn es nicht schwarz ist!


----------



## ahara (9. Juli 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...
> Wollen wir wieder einen "festen" Tag in der Woche ausmachen, wo dann gemeinsam eine Feierabendrunde (ca. 2 Stunden Fahrzeit) gedreht wird, alle zusammen, langsam-schnell, Männlein-Weiblein?
> 
> Meldet euch doch mal, gerne auch bei mir (vor Ort).
> ...



Ich würde auch gerne mal wieder mitfahren...langsam/Weiblein 

..und einem ToH auch nicht abgeneigt...


----------



## biker_tom (15. Juli 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Da man ja nicht jünger wird, habe ich mir auch mal was gemütliches gebaut:
> 
> ...



Moin,

schickes Bike, sag mal wie breit hast du den Lenker?  Bin jetzt mal wieder mit meinem Fully gefahren und nach der langen Zeit immer nur mit dem "Reisehobel" komme ich mir wie auf eine Streckbank vor...

Weiß jemand wie man den winkel eine Vorbaus mißt? will mir eventuell einen Kürzeneren kaufen und gleichzeitig den lnker vonn 660mm auf 600 kürzen....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Juli 2008)

Moin Tom,

schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu hören.

Der Lenker ist ein Truvativ XC Rizer, gekürzt von 680 auf 650 mm.

Vorbau ist ein Ritchey WCS mit 100 mm und + 5°.

Das Rad macht echt Spaß, ich war letztes WE im Harz zum Probieren, und wie Martin bereits befürchtet hat, ist das Rad auf Kaiser- und Märchenweg klar die bessere Wahl gegenüber dem Hardtail.

Manni


----------



## gnss (15. Juli 2008)

Das freut mich zu hören. 

Wie wäre es am Mittwoch gegen 18 Uhr mit einer Escheburg-Runde?


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Juli 2008)

Hört sich gut an, wenn ichs pünktlich aus dem Büro schaffe, bin ich dabei.


----------



## biker_tom (15. Juli 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin Tom,
> 
> schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu hören.
> 
> ...




Moin,

hast du einen Rohrschneider zum kürzen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (15. Juli 2008)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hast du einen Rohrschneider zum kürzen?
> 
> ...



Ja, ich beherberge immer noch den von Günni....


----------



## gnss (16. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht doch lieber morgen? Heute passt es doch nicht so gut.


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juli 2008)

OK. Passt mir auch besser.


----------



## biker_tom (16. Juli 2008)

Kurze Frage Manni, 

wieviel Bike hast Du denn jetzt? der kell noch nicht voll?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juli 2008)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Kurze Frage Manni,
> 
> wieviel Bike hast Du denn jetzt? der kell noch nicht voll?
> 
> ...



Leider schon wieder übervoll....

Manni : 9 x GT + 1 Rahmen Drössiger ER 05

Daggi : 2 x GT + 1 Kinesis (Sine) + 1 x Wilier und die Stadtschlampe


----------



## biker_tom (30. Juli 2008)

Moin,

wollte auch mal was Positives verkünden:

Habe endlich einen neuen Job, nicht "besonderes", also nichts was mit meiner Bisherigen Ausbildung und Studium zu tun hat, aber immerhin wieder im Arbeitsleben....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (30. Juli 2008)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte auch mal was Positives verkünden:
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## ahara (1. August 2008)

fährt jemand dies WE?


----------



## Beppo (10. August 2008)

Moin Moin,
wer ist denn schon wach und hat auf eine "...ich-fahr´-auch-gern-mal-spontan-´ne -120min-Runde- ..." Lust und Zeit?
Sozusagen, heute 10.08.2008 14.45Uhr an der "Multifunktionshalle" in Eschebursch...

Müde Grüße, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torin23 (10. August 2008)

...ich bin wach und gerne dabei  
lieben Gruß
torin23


----------



## ahara (10. August 2008)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wer ist denn schon wach und hat auf eine "...ich-fahr´-auch-gern-mal-spontan-´ne -120min-Runde- ..." Lust und Zeit?
> Sozusagen, heute 10.08.2008 14.45Uhr an der "Multifunktionshalle" in Eschebursch...
> 
> Müde Grüße, Beppo




fährt Uta mit?


----------



## torin23 (10. August 2008)

Hallo Andrea,

ich bin Uta und fahre gerne mit  Somit ist das Tempo entsprechend 

Liebe Grüße torin23 (Uta)


----------



## ahara (10. August 2008)

torin23 schrieb:


> ...ich bin wach und gerne dabei
> lieben Gruß
> torin23



jetzt hab auch ich es verstanden  

ab und zu mal Profile angucken kann nie schaden...


----------



## ahara (10. August 2008)

torin23 schrieb:


> Hallo Andrea,
> 
> ich bin Uta und fahre gerne mit  Somit ist das Tempo entsprechend
> 
> Liebe Grüße torin23 (Uta)



siehe oben


"Das Rad kann das"  Ja, das kenne ich irgendwoher


----------



## Assgart (24. August 2008)

So da ahara mich hier her gelockt hat bin ich ab Sep. auch mit dabei!Wenn ich darf!
Am besten immer am wochenende (Sa-So)

Grüsse aus Gessthacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (25. August 2008)

Moin,

wie war das noch mal mit einem OHT????

mir wäre es an einem Freitag am liebsten, denn momentan muß ich um 6:30 anfangen, was ende der nacht um 4:15Uhr bedeutet....



Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ahara (25. August 2008)

Hi tom,

....im Moment steht noch nichts an....kannst ja mal was organisieren


----------



## ahara (25. August 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag

Cristina​


----------



## Cristina (25. August 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag
> 
> Cristina​



Danke.

Critina


----------



## torin23 (25. August 2008)

@ christina dem kann ich mich nur anschließen 

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag und ich freue mich Dich am Wochenende kennzulernen

Liebe Grüße

Uta


----------



## Assgart (25. August 2008)

Och dann mal auch alles gute zum Geburtztag aus der nachbarschaft!


----------



## hoedsch (25. August 2008)

Hallo Christina,

alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag wünschen wir Dir aus den Harburger Bergen. Feiert schön am Wochende und ich trinke in den Alpen ein Bier für euch mit.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Stemmel (25. August 2008)

biker_tom schrieb:


> mir wäre es an einem Freitag am liebsten, denn momentan muß ich um 6:30 anfangen, was ende der nacht um 4:15Uhr bedeutet....



Herzlich Willkommen in der Realität... 4:15 Uhr ist schon herb, aber mit 4:30 Uhr kann ich auch dienen. Doch Du weißt ja: Wer früh anfängt kann früh gehen 

Und auch wenn es OT ist: Noch 8 Arbeitstage, dann habe ich *vier Wochen* Urlaub!


----------



## ahara (25. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ...Und auch wenn es OT ist: Noch 8 Arbeitstage, dann habe ich *vier Wochen* Urlaub!




das ist ja schon unverschämt lange


----------



## Stemmel (25. August 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> das ist ja schon unverschämt lange



Das behaupten meine Kollegen auch...  Aber es ist nichts gegen die 5,5 Wochen am Stück vor 2 oder 3 Jahren!  Allerdings finde ich auch, dass ich lange genug auf Urlaub gewartet habe und es daher auch verdient habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (25. August 2008)

Verdient hast du ihn ganz bestimmt 

Ich habe diese Woche Urlaub...


----------



## Cristina (25. August 2008)

Danke für die Glückwünsche

Bei 4 Wochen Urlaub läuft man Gefahr nicht wiederzukommen zu wollen, spreche da aus Erfahrung

@ ahara
jetzt fängt das Training für die Cyclassics wohl an, was

Werde als Zuschauer dabei sein und anfeuern

Cristina


----------



## madbull (25. August 2008)

Heute schon? Alles Guuuuuuute!


----------



## Cristina (25. August 2008)

madbull schrieb:


> Heute schon? Alles Guuuuuuute!



Danke


----------



## Cristina (25. August 2008)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie war das noch mal mit einem OHT????
> 
> ...



Mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen....

* TOH für Escheburg und Umgebung *

am 26.09 oder 03.10.08 im "Alte Försterei" in Geesthacht.
Ein gemütlichesein Beisammensein mit leckerem Essen (wurde mir empfohlen)
http://www.altefoersterei-geesthacht.de/html/lage.html

Bitte Rückmeldung bezüglich Termine,
Gruß Cristina


----------



## Assgart (25. August 2008)

Wenn ich darf würde ich gerne kommen ,Fr.26.9 wäre für mich ok!Alte Försterei ist auch super dann kann ich zu fuss kommen!

gruss pascal

P.s aber was ist ein TOH ?


----------



## Stemmel (26. August 2008)

Assgart schrieb:


> Wenn ich darf würde ich gerne kommen ,Fr.26.9 wäre für mich ok!Alte Försterei ist auch super dann kann ich zu fuss kommen!
> 
> gruss pascal
> 
> P.s aber was ist ein TOH ?



*T* reffen* O* hne *H* elm ! 

26.09. passt uns auch, da sind wir schon zurück aus dem Urlaub!  
Am 03.10. ist Münsterlandgiro....


----------



## GFreude (26. August 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> Mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen....
> 
> * TOH für Escheburg und Umgebung *
> 
> ...



Hi Cristina,

war schon soweit??? ... mal wieder verpennt!
Auch von mir alles GUTE zum Geburtstag und viel viel Gesundheit im neuem Lebensjahr!

ToH ist super. Mir passt der 26.9. besser!

Wie sehen uns


----------



## ahara (26. August 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> @ ahara
> jetzt fängt das Training für die Cyclassics wohl an, was
> 
> Werde als Zuschauer dabei sein und anfeuern
> ...




Wenn ich jetzt erst anfangen würde, bräuchte ich nicht mitzufahren  Mal sehen, ob ich den Schnitt von Berlin noch toppen kann. Wenn nicht auch gut 

Freue mich auf euch als Zuschauer 




Cristina schrieb:


> TOH für Escheburg und Umgebung
> 
> am 26.09 oder 03.10.08 im "Alte Försterei" in Geesthacht.
> Ein gemütlichesein Beisammensein mit leckerem Essen (wurde mir empfohlen)
> ...



Also der 26.9. passt mir auch besser. Wie Daggi schon sagt, am 3.10. ist der Münsterlandgiro, obwohl ich noch nicht genau weiß, ob ich mitfahre.

@Assgart: Klar darfst du kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (26. August 2008)

Hi Cristina!

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!!! 


Gebt's zu, ihr wollt bei euren TOHs keine Ortsfremden dabei haben, deshalb geht ihr immer weiter von Hamburg weg! 
Würd zwar auch gerne teilnehmen, Geesthacht ist aber leider völlig "Hamburger-unfreundlich". Solltet ihr euch doch noch für einen Treffpunkt dichter an der City entscheiden, wäre ich gern dabei (ggf. auch zu zweit), aber ob ich/wir es nach Geesthacht schaffen, glaube ich eher nicht.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Cristina (26. August 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Gebt's zu, ihr wollt bei euren TOHs keine Ortsfremden dabei haben, deshalb geht ihr immer weiter von Hamburg weg!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Hallo Sven,

das wir keine Ortsfremden dabei haben wollen stimmt nicht, für uns liegt Geesthacht einfach näher...
Wie wäre es mit einem SFW in Hamburg mobilisier mal die Leute 

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Cristina (26. August 2008)

Das ging aber fix ...

Es hat sich eindeutig der folgende Termin herrauskristalisiert:

* TOH für Escheburg und Umgebung *

am 26.09.08 im Restaurant "Alte Försterei" in Geesthacht um 19:00 Uhr?!.
Ein gemütlichesein Beisammensein mit leckerem Essen.

http://www.altefoersterei-geesthacht.de/html/lage.html

Bitte Rückmeldung bezüglich Anzahl der Teilnehmer ( Familie, Freund, Freundin, Hund) wegen Tischreservierung.
Das Treffen ist nicht nur für die Eschis, es sind Alle gern gesehen...

*Zur Zeit:*
Assgart
Dagmar
Manni
GFreude
Anja ?
Ahara
Martin
Simon 
Critina

Wer noch?
Gruß Cristina


----------



## John Rico (26. August 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> das wir keine Ortsfremden dabei haben wollen stimmt nicht, für uns liegt Geesthacht einfach näher...
> Wie wäre es mit einem SFW in Hamburg mobilisier mal die Leute
> ...



Näher als was? Selbst Bergedorf o.ä. wäre für Hamburger/Harburger deutlich besser zu erreichen und sollte für euch noch dichter sein als Geesthacht.
Aber egal, ich werd mal schauen, ob wir trotzdem vorbeikommen.

Eigentlich wollte sich Andrea doch schon vor längerer Zeit um ein SfdW "in der Mitte" kümmern. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob sich eure Ecke nach Geesthacht so schnell wieder für ein Treffen motivieren lässt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Cristina (26. August 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte sich Andrea doch schon vor längerer Zeit um ein SfdW "in der Mitte" kümmern. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob sich eure Ecke nach Geesthacht so schnell wieder für ein Treffen motivieren lässt.
> Gruß
> Sven



Ich kann natürlich nicht für Alle sprechen...
Aber zu einem Treffen in Netter Runde sind wir (2) immer zu haben.
Das Problem ist die Orga, da sich Niemand bereit erklärt 

Ich könnte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit bieten von HH nach Geesthacht am Freitag um 18:00 Uhr.
Wenn sich dann noch Jemand aus der Ecke findet (na wie wäre es Hamburger her )für den Rückweg...
Bitte melden

Cristina


----------



## Assgart (26. August 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Näher als was? Selbst Bergedorf o.ä. wäre für Hamburger/Harburger deutlich besser zu erreichen und sollte für euch noch dichter sein als Geesthacht.
> Aber egal, ich werd mal schauen, ob wir trotzdem vorbeikommen.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte sich Andrea doch schon vor längerer Zeit um ein SfdW "in der Mitte" kümmern. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob sich eure Ecke nach Geesthacht so schnell wieder für ein Treffen motivieren lässt.
> ...



Es wäre ja recht einfach für geesthachter nach bergedorf zukommen !nur wo sollte man sich da treffen?
Da gibt es doch immer nur das schweinske?
oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (27. August 2008)

Es gibt sicher mehr als das Schweinske in Bergedorf, auch wenn ich mich da nicht wirklich auskenne. Aber alleine im Bereich der Fußgängerzone sind doch einige Kneipen/Restaurants, da ist bestimmt was dabei.

Davon abgesehen hab ich völlig verpeilt, dass der 26. ein Freitag ist. Somit fällt Imke (und das Auto) eh raus, ob ich mich dann mit Bahn und Bus auf den Weg mache, möchte ich mal stark beweifeln.
Sollte jemand mit Auto kommen, der in Richtung Hamburg fährt, würd ich's mir überlegen, ansonsten viel Spaß und dann bis zum nächsten ToH in der City o.ä.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (27. August 2008)

Fährt heute einer durch den Matsch?


----------



## gnss (27. August 2008)

...


----------



## Cristina (27. August 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher mehr als das Schweinske in Bergedorf, auch wenn ich mich da nicht wirklich auskenne. Aber alleine im Bereich der Fußgängerzone sind doch einige Kneipen/Restaurants, da ist bestimmt was dabei.
> 
> Davon abgesehen hab ich völlig verpeilt, dass der 26. ein Freitag ist. Somit fällt Imke (und das Auto) eh raus, ob ich mich dann mit Bahn und Bus auf den Weg mache, möchte ich mal stark beweifeln.
> Sollte jemand mit Auto kommen, der in Richtung Hamburg fährt, würd ich's mir überlegen, ansonsten viel Spaß und dann bis zum nächsten ToH in der City o.ä.
> ...



Diesen Verlauf bezüglich einem Treffen hatten wir schon mal und zwar letztes Jahr...
es ist wohl wirklich so, man wir es nicht Jedem recht machen können
Nichts für ungut Sven, aber dann mal los mit der Orga eines SfdW 

Steht der 26.09.08 in Geesthacht?
Da ich nix vernünftiges in Bergedorf kenne und mit das Restaurant in Geesthacht empfohlen wurde, würde ich gerne dabei bleiben!

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (27. August 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> * TOH für Escheburg und Umgebung *
> 
> am 26.09.08 im Restaurant "Alte Försterei" in Geesthacht um 19:00 Uhr?!.
> Ein gemütlichesein Beisammensein...




Habe gerade gesehen, dass die nur bis 22.00 Uhr geöffnet haben. Da wird das gemütliche Beisammensein dann jäh abgebrochen... Ich kenn uns doch: Wir bleiben bestimmt länger. Habe allerdings auch gehört, dass man dort gut essen kann, wobei es m.M. nach eher ein Restaurant ist. 

In Bergedorf gibt es zwei Schweinske: Einmal direkt an der B5, Ecke Vierlandenstr. (?) und in der Alten Holstenstr. am Ende der Fußgängerzone (beim Reha-Zentrum), das nennt sich allerdings schon Lohbrügge. 
Beide wären auch für die Bahnfahrer aus Norditalienzu erreichen. 

Ansonsten: Klasse Cristina, dass Du Dich erbarmt hast, das in die Hand zu nehmen!  

Vermissen tue ich noch: 
Beppo
torin23
biker tom + Monika

Was ist mit: 
Catsoft
Chrissie
hoedsch
und allen anderen?


----------



## Assgart (27. August 2008)

Für alle die mal wissen wollen wie der Laden ausschaut

http://www.altefoersterei-geesthacht.de/index.html

Zum essen ,ist ganz gut nicht ungemein günstig und wie gesagt bis 22 oder auch mal 23 uhr geöffnet!


----------



## Cristina (27. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Klasse Cristina, dass Du Dich erbarmt hast, das in die Hand zu nehmen!
> 
> Vermissen tue ich noch:
> Beppo
> ...



Wenns ins Schweinke geht, bin ich defenitiv nicht mit dabei.
Den Laden mag ich nicht...
Gebe gerne hiermit die Orga ab, nichts für ungut, vielleicht ein nächstes mal.

Cristina


----------



## Assgart (27. August 2008)

Warum willst Du sie denn nun abgeben!

Der link war ja nur für die da die den laden in geesthacht nicht kennen!

Also weiter machen!


----------



## Stemmel (27. August 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wenns ins Schweinke geht, bin ich defenitiv nicht mit dabei.
> Den Laden mag ich nicht...
> Gebe gerne hiermit die Orga ab, nichts für ungut, vielleicht ein nächstes mal.
> 
> Cristina



 *Was'n jetzt los?  * 

Zum einen wurde hier gefragt, ob es in Bergedorf das Schweinske noch gibt, was ich mit den beiden Ortsangaben bejaht habe. Kein Mensch hat gesagt, dass es auf Schweinske umgeändert werden soll/muss! 

Zum anderen hat keiner etwas gesagt, dass Du die Orga abgeben sollst/musst. Ich hatte lediglich noch ein paar Namen ins Spiel gebracht, die ja auch aus Escheburg und Umgebung kommen bzw. bei vorangegangenen ToH dabei waren. 

Und dann wollte ich mit der Aussage "Klasse Cristina, dass Du Dich erbarmt hast, das in die Hand zu nehmen " meinen ehrlichen Respekt ausdrücken, dass Du es in die Hand genommen hast, da vorher ja nun wirklich immer nur ein "man müsste... sollte man nicht mal wieder..." im Raum stand. 

Ich sage nichts mehr dazu, außer dass mir der 26.09.08 passt. Wo und wann auch immer.


----------



## Cristina (27. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *Was'n jetzt los?  *
> 
> Zum einen wurde hier gefragt, ob es in Bergedorf das Schweinske noch gibt, was ich mit den beiden Ortsangaben bejaht habe. Kein Mensch hat gesagt, dass es auf Schweinske umgeändert werden soll/muss!
> 
> ...



Oje, das war nicht gegen dich oder gegen Jemand...
Das ich Schweinske nicht mag, ist auch kein Affront an dich oder sonst Jemanden .
Es gab ein Anstoss und nun weiter, inzwischen mache ich mir Gedanken über das kommende WE.

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (27. August 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> Diesen Verlauf bezüglich einem Treffen hatten wir schon mal und zwar letztes Jahr...
> es ist wohl wirklich so, man wir es nicht Jedem recht machen können
> Nichts für ungut Sven, aber dann mal los mit der Orga eines SfdW
> 
> ...



Klar kann man es nicht jedem Recht machen, gar keine Frage. Und meine Einwände waren auch nicht böse gemeint!
Ich finde es - gerade nach ein paar im Sande verlaufenen Vesuchen - einfach nur schade, wenn sich nun schon jemand erbarmt und dann eine Location ausgesucht wird, die z.B. ohne Auto kaum zu erreichen ist. Zumal bei den SfdWs/ToHs "früher" alle Biker aus dem Raum Hamburg angesprochen waren und sich viele auf dem Bike schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen haben.
Wie zum Beispiel beim Treffen in Harburg, das war für euch zwar auch weit, aber immer noch besser zu erreichen als für uns Harburger Geesthacht.
Das soll jetzt wirklich kein erneutes Meckern sein, ich wollt dir nur versuchen zu erklären, warum ich Geesthacht etwas unglücklich finde. Aber da ich bisher eh der einzige Ortsfremde bin und noch nichtmal weiß, ob ich an diesem Tag kann, ist zumindest von dieser Seite kaum ein Argument vorhanden, das Treffen zu verlegen.

Wie gesagt, sollte sich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ergeben, bin ich gerne dabei, ansonsten ergibt sich über kurz oder lang sicher ein neues Treffen. 

Gruß
Sven

PS: Gibt's das Rodizio in Bergedorf eigentlich noch? Was vor vielen Jahren mal da und hab schon überlegt, ob ich da mal wieder hingehe. Und nein, das soll kein versteckter Wink für einen Location-Wechsel sein.


----------



## ahara (27. August 2008)

Hi Sven....

versuch doch mal das SfdWf zu organisieren. Ganz egal ob es dort laut ist. Darf nur keine Eckkneipe sein (so von wegen rauchen und so  ....komme dann auch gerne nach Harburg.

Ich hol den Fred mal wieder rauf...


----------



## John Rico (27. August 2008)

Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass der Kelch an mir vorübergeht, da in bei zwei der letzten drei Treffen involviert war.

Aber ich werd schauen, dass ich meine Termine ordne und dann eine neue Anfrage starte. Hier in Harburg gibt es einige Möglichkeiten, diese auch rauchfrei. Ich hätte auch nichts gegen einen Treffpunkt in der City, wäre dann für alle gleich weit. Aber ich kenne dort nicht so viel, gegen das Alex hatten einige von euch was und ständig in die StäV finde ich auch blöd. Eigentlich hätte sich das Weinfest angeboten, aber da war ich durch meine Unfall noch nicht in der Lage/Stimmung, sowas anzuleiern.

Ihr könnt ja schonmal Vorschläge machen und ich werd mich dann in absehbarer Zeit kümmern.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Cristina (27. August 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich finde es - gerade nach ein paar im Sande verlaufenen Vesuchen - einfach nur schade, wenn sich nun schon jemand erbarmt und dann eine Location ausgesucht wird, die z.B. ohne Auto kaum zu erreichen ist. Zumal bei den SfdWs/ToHs "früher" alle Biker aus dem Raum Hamburg angesprochen waren und sich viele auf dem Bike schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen haben.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Ich glaube das TOH auch als *Escheburg *und Umgebung genannt zu haben. Zu dem natürlich auch die Hamburger gerne gesehen sind.
Du hast natürlich das letzte Wort, ist nicht böse gemeint

Dann mal ran an das SfdW ich komme gerne auch nach Harburg.

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (27. August 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> PS: Gibt's das Rodizio in Bergedorf eigentlich noch? Was vor vielen Jahren mal da und hab schon überlegt, ob ich da mal wieder hingehe. Und nein, das soll kein versteckter Wink für einen Location-Wechsel sein.



Ich bin zwar auch kein Bergedorfer und nur ein zugereister Escheburger, aber das Rodizio in Bergedorf sagt mir rein nix... Da kann ich Dir also leider nicht behilflich sein. Aber in HH im Portugiesen-Viertel gibt es einen, der recht gut sein soll 

http://www.panthera-rodizio.de/home.htm


----------



## Assgart (27. August 2008)

Ich glaube gehört zu haben von einem Kollegen das es das Rodizio nicht mehr so gibt!
Aber das war früher auch immer mega voll,war eher so rein essen und wiedr raus!
Da war nix mit gemütlich abhängen!

Aber nun Treffen wir uns am 26.9 in der AltenFörsterei und gut ist!

Müssen wir das Essen vorbestellen oder geht das da ohne?


----------



## hoedsch (27. August 2008)

Moin beisammen,

am 26.9. passt mir (uns) gut. Die Lokation ist unwesentlich, alles zwischen Bergedorf, Geesthacht oder sonstwo wird akzeptiert.
Sylke kommt auch mit, vorausgesetzt wir finden jemanden, der aufs Kind aufpasst.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## gnss (27. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch kein Bergedorfer und nur ein zugereister Escheburger, aber das Rodizio in Bergedorf sagt mir rein nix... Da kann ich Dir also leider nicht behilflich sein. Aber in HH im Portugiesen-Viertel gibt es einen, der recht gut sein soll
> 
> http://www.panthera-rodizio.de/home.htm



Im Portugiesen-Viertel kennen wir "A Varina" oder so als sehr lecker, aber das ist reserviert für ein anderees Kapitel. 

Wir waren eben unten beim Italiener in Escheburg und finden, dass er für ein TOH auch gut wäre, vor allem die Pizza ist sehr lecker.


----------



## John Rico (27. August 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Moin beisammen,
> 
> am 26.9. passt mir (uns) gut. Die Lokation ist unwesentlich, alles zwischen Bergedorf, Geesthacht oder sonstwo wird akzeptiert.
> Sylke kommt auch mit, vorausgesetzt wir finden jemanden, der aufs Kind aufpasst.
> ...



Kann ich schon mal vorsichtig nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit fragen? Sofern ich Zeit habe und ihr noch einen Platz frei, hätte ich auch ne Möglichkeit teilzunehmen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (28. August 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Wir waren eben unten beim Italiener in Escheburg und finden, dass er für ein TOH auch gut wäre, vor allem die Pizza ist sehr lecker.



Das können wir ja schon mal für Weihnachten festhalten


----------



## mountymaus (28. August 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Im Portugiesen-Viertel kennen wir "A Varina" oder so als sehr lecker, aber das ist reserviert für ein anderees Kapitel.
> 
> Wir waren eben unten beim Italiener in Escheburg und finden, dass er für ein TOH auch gut wäre, vor allem die Pizza ist sehr lecker.



Da gibt es aber bestimmt nicht "Pizza Döner türkisch".....


----------



## Stemmel (29. August 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber bestimmt nicht "Pizza Döner türkisch".....



... ist ja auch ein Italiener...  Die machen nicht so komische Experimente!  2


----------



## biker_tom (1. September 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen, dass die nur bis 22.00 Uhr geöffnet haben. Da wird das gemütliche Beisammensein dann jäh abgebrochen... Ich kenn uns doch: Wir bleiben bestimmt länger. Habe allerdings auch gehört, dass man dort gut essen kann, wobei es m.M. nach eher ein Restaurant ist.
> 
> In Bergedorf gibt es zwei Schweinske: Einmal direkt an der B5, Ecke Vierlandenstr. (?) und in der Alten Holstenstr. am Ende der Fußgängerzone (beim Reha-Zentrum), das nennt sich allerdings schon Lohbrügge.
> Beide wären auch für die Bahnfahrer aus Norditalienzu erreichen.
> ...



Moin,

ohne dass ich bisher mit monka gesprochen habe sage ich jetzt mal für uns beide zu...

Da ich ja wieder arbeite und auch quasi mitten in der Nacht aufstehe, und ich versuchen muß auch noch den Rest für meinen Bilanzbuchhalter zu lernen, ist meine Zeit online zugehen sehr gering, geschwiege denn mal das Rad zu bewegen....

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## biker_tom (20. September 2008)

Moin,

was ist denn nun? wo treffen wir uns? 


LG Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (23. September 2008)

Wir müssen uns abmelden... Die Urlaubskasse ist geplündert...  Aber schön war es - wenn auch kalt - !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (23. September 2008)

Wie wäre es am Sonntag mit einer kleinen Ausfahrt in der blühenden Lüneburger Heide?


----------



## Manni1599 (24. September 2008)

Wenns denn *keine* Heizer-Runde wird, wäre ich gerne dabei.

Meld Dich mal, wir sind ja wieder da.


----------



## gnss (24. September 2008)

Die Runde vom letzten mal, vielleicht ein paar kleine Änderungen, Tempo für jeden, Start und Ziel ist diesmal Undeloh, nur bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter, Abfahrt in Escheburg, gegen 10:30 oder 11:00?


----------



## Manni1599 (24. September 2008)

Ja, gerne!

Habe noch Platz für Räder und evtl. 2 Mitfahrer im Auto.


----------



## Beppo (25. September 2008)

Moin Moin Ihr Rabauken,
die Einen haben Ihren Urlaub beendet, die Anderen stecken mittendrin`. Was aber lustig ist, ist das identische Erlebnis mit der begrenzt Haltbaren Kohle; die ist immer wech
Wir haben Freitag leider auch keine Zeit, stecken wir doch in den letzten Umzugvorbereitungen. 
Die Heidetour um Undeloh herum haben wir vor ca. 4 Wochen gemacht, etwa 1,5 Tage *vor* der Heideblüte, es war wirklich schön
Leider ist ein Familienbike beinahe auf dem Weg in die ewigen Cubegründe...Uta ist glücklicherweise wohl auf und das doofe Auto wird´s wohl auch schaffen

Sodenn, wir wünschen Euch weiterhin viel Spaß
Bis bald im Wald
Beppo
Uta


----------



## Manni1599 (25. September 2008)

Beppo schrieb:


> *Leider ist ein Familienbike beinahe auf dem Weg in die ewigen Cubegründe...Uta ist glücklicherweise wohl auf und das doofe Auto wird´s wohl auch schaffen*
> 
> Sodenn, wir wünschen Euch weiterhin viel Spaß
> Bis bald im Wald
> ...



WAS IST PASSIERT? 



Wo es Leihräder gibt, wisst ihr ja.


----------



## Stemmel (25. September 2008)

Beppo schrieb:


> Leider ist ein Familienbike beinahe auf dem Weg in die ewigen Cubegründe...Uta ist glücklicherweise wohl auf und das doofe Auto wird´s wohl auch schaffen


----------



## ahara (25. September 2008)

Beppo schrieb:


> Leider ist ein Familienbike beinahe auf dem Weg in die ewigen Cubegründe...Uta ist glücklicherweise wohl auf und das doofe Auto wird´s wohl auch schaffen
> 
> Sodenn, wir wünschen Euch weiterhin viel Spaß
> Bis bald im Wald
> ...




Oh mann.....Gute Besserung an Uta....*maleinpaarblumenreinreich*


----------



## ahara (25. September 2008)

Ich muss leider auch absagen. Bei mir wars kein Auto sondern ein Bordstein


----------



## GFreude (25. September 2008)

Beppo schrieb:


> ...
> Wir haben Freitag leider auch keine Zeit, stecken wir doch in den letzten Umzugvorbereitungen.
> ...Beppo
> Uta



Falls ihr Hilfe benötigt, meldet euch. Habe zwei schwache Arme und linke Hände zu bieten . Ach ja und einen Schraubendreher habe ich auch noch irgendwo liegen.
Ich hoffe, nur das Bike und das Auto haben gelitten und nicht einer von euch!

Wer kommt jetzt morgen eigentlich und steht der Termin eigentlich noch?

Bis die Tage
Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (25. September 2008)

Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## hoedsch (26. September 2008)

Also ich bin inzwischen davon ausgegangen, dass am heutigen Freitag nichts stattfindet. Von daher werde ich auch nicht kommen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## biker_tom (26. September 2008)

Moin,

leider auch von meiner Seite nichts gutes zu berichten, bin jetzt gerade mal 20 min zuhause.... war also nichts mit um 17:30 Feierabend.. und mOnika liegt mit Fieber im Bett....

Ich hoffe es wird ein neuer Termin gefunden. Beppo, wo ziehst Du hin, nur in Geesthacht um? (sprich ihr beide zusammen?)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## torin23 (27. September 2008)

Moin, moin,

mir geht es ganz gut, habe gottseidank einen " Dickschädel" ( mir geht es besser als der Autotür) leuchte jetzt aber in ganz vielen bunten Farben, die aber hoffentlich auch bald wech gehen. Cube sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick ganz ok aus, aber keiner kann sagen was wirlich alles kaputt ist und so ist cube erstmal ein Versicherungsfall.

@Manni und Daggi: Gerne komme ich auf Euer Angebot eines Leihbikes zurück ( bitte bitte Sine  )
wir rufen nachher mal durch, wenn das für Euch ok ist

trotz Umzugsstress hätten wir total Lust Euch morgen in die Lüneburger Heide zu begleiten und werden heute ganz fleissig sein um uns die Zeit morgen zu gönnen  aber fest zusagen können wir es heute noch nicht.

So jetzt wird weiter gepackt ( wo kommen bloß all diese Sachen her ?????)

Liebe Grüße

Uta 
++Beppo


----------



## Stemmel (27. September 2008)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Beppo, wo ziehst Du hin, nur in Geesthacht um? (sprich ihr beide zusammen?)
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Nein, leider nicht Geesthacht. Für mich "ans andere Ende der Stadt"... Aber ja, beide zusammen in eine Wohnung! 



torin23 schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> mir geht es ganz gut, habe gottseidank einen " Dickschädel" ( mir geht es besser als der Autotür) leuchte jetzt aber in ganz vielen bunten Farben, die aber hoffentlich auch bald wech gehen. Cube sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick ganz ok aus, aber keiner kann sagen was wirlich alles kaputt ist und so ist cube erstmal ein Versicherungsfall.
> 
> ...



Man man man, was macht ihr denn alle? MTB's gehören doch nicht auf die Straße! Schön, von Dir zu lesen. Wollte heute auch mal anrufen. 

Ja, man wundert sich wirklich, woher die ganzen Sachen so kommen. Aber es ist auch ein willkommener Anlass, mal auszumisten! Wir hatten 9 Jahre lang im dritten Zimmer noch zwei Umzugskartons mit Klamotten stehen *schäm*, aber vermisst wurde daraus nichts. Trotzdem wurde vorher noch einmal nach evt. vergessenen 100 DM-Scheinen gesucht, leider nichts gefunden...  Hat die Sache mit dem Maler geklappt?

Sine steht noch im Keller und würde gerne einen Ausflug machen 

Wir hören!


----------



## John Rico (27. September 2008)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!
Ich hoffe, du hast mehr Glück gehabt als ich und deine Blessuren sind schnell wieder weg!

Das mit dem Rad ist wirklich schwierig. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was genau passiert ist (bist du einem Auto frontal in die Seite gefahren?), aber gerade bei Rahmen und Gabel kann man kaum sagen, ob die noch OK sind. Übrigens kann man (je nach Unfall) Lenker und Vorbau mit in Rechnung stellen, auch wenn nichts zu sehen ist.

Naja, wie gesagt, ich hoffe du bist bald wieder OK und wenn ihr ein paar Infos / Tipps zur Abwicklung braucht, meldet euch einfach. Ich hab den ganzen Mist ja gerade hinter mir und weiß mittlerweile, was man beachten muss.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Beppo (28. September 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Die Runde vom letzten mal, vielleicht ein paar kleine Änderungen, Tempo für jeden, Start und Ziel ist diesmal Undeloh, nur bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter, Abfahrt in Escheburg, gegen 10:30 oder 11:00?




Moin Moin, 
wir werden morgen / nachher dabei sein können / wollen / dürfen...
Nur wo gehts denn los und vor allem wann??
wer kommt denn nu` noch so mit?

Sodenn, denn dann
Gruß  Beppo


----------



## gnss (28. September 2008)

Abfahrt in Escheburg ist zwischen halb elf und elf, wir fahren nach Undeloh. Von der A7 kommend fährt man durch den Ort durch und kann danach irgendwo rechts auf einem Wiesenparkplatz parken. Ungefähr da: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...076&spn=0.009872,0.027895&t=h&z=16&iwloc=addr


----------



## Manni1599 (29. September 2008)

Moin!
War das eine schöne Tour gestern! 
Es war zwar nicht ganz so sonnig wie vorausgesagt, aber trocken war es ja. Fast 45 KM sind wir durch die Heide gefahren, sehr schöne Trails und doch einige HM waren dabei. Eine Einkehr in Wilsede gab es auch noch, mit lecker Kaffee und Kuchen. So muss eine Sonntagstour sein.
Danke an Martin fürs Führen, an Uta und Karsten fürs Retten vorm Verdursten, und, wie immer, an alle fürs gelegentliche Warten...

Ich freue mich schon auf ein nächstes mal.

So denn,

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (4. Oktober 2008)

Morgen vielleicht eine Runde vor der Haustür, wenn es nicht die ganze Zeit regnet?


----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag gegen 10 oder 10:30 wenn esnicht allzusehr regnet, vielleicht malnach Lüneburg.


----------



## ahara (27. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen Leute 

Es ist mal wieder soweit. Der Termin für unser *Weihnachts-ToH *steht fest. Wie in den letzten beiden Jahren soll es am *3. Adventsonntag *stattfinden. Brunch im BelAmi. Ich werde versuchen den hinteren Raum zu bekommen. 

Im Anschluss wollen wir wieder auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in .... (fällt mir grad nicht ein), um uns dort am Feuer auch innerlich mit einem Glühwein zu wärmen.

Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung und freue mich darauf euch alle zu sehen.

Eintragen könnt  ihr euch *HIER*


----------



## Stemmel (27. Oktober 2008)

eingetragen! 

Weihnachtsmarkt kann ich mir auch immer nicht merken, Hamwarde oder Hamfelde...


----------



## ahara (27. Oktober 2008)

Hab heute im BelAmi angerufen und wollte reservieren....ist frühestens 4Wochen vorher möglich


----------



## Stemmel (27. Oktober 2008)

Wie doof ist das denn?  Nun ja, dann eben zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt. 

Übrigens: Letzten Freitag dockte die QueenMary2 wieder ein und das ist der Blick aus dem Bürofenster (14. Stock, Ludwig-Erhard-Str., gegenüber vom Michel):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (27. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Foto! 

Hat Manni die Fotos schon erhalten? Hab ne PN geschickt


----------



## Stemmel (28. Oktober 2008)

Nun ja, hätte schöner sein können, war nur mit dem Handy... 

Ja, die Fotos vom WE sind angekommen , ich habe aber noch nicht geschaut. Manni hat unsere auch runtergeladen, aber die sind noch nicht aussortiert und geschaut habe ich auch noch nicht. War gestern erst spät zu Hause.


----------



## gnss (1. November 2008)

Will jemand am Sonntag die Wälder um Mölln unsicher machen?


----------



## gnss (1. November 2008)

harz jemand nächstes we?


----------



## GFreude (2. November 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> harz jemand nächstes we?




Ich kann leider nicht!!! Echt zum Heulen gerade das WE bekommen wir mal wieder besuch. 

Dabei finde ich die Hütte, das Bikerevier und die Abende so klasse!!! Habe mir extra schon einen alten Bundeswehrschlafsack mit Ärmeln für die nächtliche Kissenschlacht zugelegt. 

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und ich weine euch schon jetzt ein paar Tränen nach!


----------



## ahara (2. November 2008)

@Günni: Hast du mich vorhin nicht erkannt? Die zwei Mädels auf den Rennern, die dir entgegenflogen?


----------



## gnss (2. November 2008)

schade günther. bisher bin ich der einzige teilnehmer.


----------



## Manni1599 (2. November 2008)

Würdest Du auch einen gaaaanz langsamen Fahrer mitnehmen?

Ich hätte echt Lust.


----------



## gnss (2. November 2008)

klar. findet natürlich nur bei einigermaßen erträglichem wetter statt.


----------



## mountymaus (2. November 2008)

Au ja, leider ist ein Badmintonspiel .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (2. November 2008)

zwei hütten weiter ist ein kleiner ebener fußballplatz, tragt das doch da aus.


----------



## GFreude (3. November 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> @Günni: Hast du mich vorhin nicht erkannt? Die zwei Mädels auf den Rennern, die dir entgegenflogen?


*
Jein!* Flogen??? Die Mädels beim Klönschnack auf dem Bike???
So 20 Meter weiter habe ich noch gedacht, dass du das gewesen sein könntest. War mir aber unsicher, da du Langfinger-Handschuh anhattest und ich deshalb nicht sehen konnte, ob die langen Krallen (Fingernägel) lackiert sind.  ... und mit Helm sehn "sie" alle irgendwie gleich aus!

Mach die aber nichts draus, ich habe letzte Woche, glaube ich, auch Robert und Chrissi nicht im Dunkeln erkannt! Sorry noch mal dafür! Aber mit den hellen Lampen erkennt man die entgegenkommenden Biker nun gar nicht mehr. Obwohl eigentlich klar sein müsste, dass die Nightbiker eigentlich aus unserer Ecke kommen müssten.


----------



## Catsoft (3. November 2008)

Wir haben uns auch schon so was gedacht, aber bei dem Licht.....


----------



## biker_tom (3. November 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute
> 
> Es ist mal wieder soweit. Der Termin für unser *Weihnachts-ToH *steht fest. Wie in den letzten beiden Jahren soll es am *3. Adventsonntag *stattfinden. Brunch im BelAmi. Ich werde versuchen den hinteren Raum zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Moin,

Monika und ich werden teilnehmen... damit ist dann der letzte Adventsonntag auch verplant.... man ist das ein Streß vor Weihnachten.....

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## mountymaus (3. November 2008)

Juhuu ein Weihnachts- ToH im Norden. So wie es aussieht werden wir in diesem Jahr auch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## ahara (3. November 2008)

Das ist super!

 Habe mal vorsichtig für 15Personen reserviert....Er merkt den hinteren Raum für uns vor....kann er aber nicht versprechen...


----------



## ahara (3. November 2008)

@all: Weiß jemand ob Cristina und Martin zum ToH kommen? Und was ist mit Catsoft und Chrissy?


----------



## Cristina (6. November 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> @all: Weiß jemand ob Cristina und Martin zum ToH kommen? Und was ist mit Catsoft und Chrissy?



Hallo Andrea,

Am 3 Advent ist eigentlich ein Treffen in BS mit meinen Mädels geplant. Wenn ich bis dahin noch nicht Auto fahren kann   komme ich gerne...

Cristina


----------



## John Rico (7. November 2008)

Wir kommen auch!
(Hab mich bereits eingetragen, aber denk dran, dass meine bessere Hälfte dazukommt)

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (10. November 2008)

Moin Moin Ihr Rabauken,

habt ihr Zeit und Lust am Sonnentag den 07.12.2008 eine kleine große Glühwein und Punsch-Runde durch den Klövensteen zu drehen? 
Danach, mit sauberem Schuhwerk, gibt´s  noch ´nen Kaffee und ´nen Kuchen  aus unserem neuen Backofen

Schnelle müde Grüße
Beppo & Torin23


----------



## Stemmel (11. November 2008)

Hatte ich Uta schon geschrieben: Wir haben an dem WE leider schon was vor. Also, Manni auf jeden Fall, ich muss evt. arbeiten... Selbstgemachte Leiden...


----------



## gnss (11. November 2008)

Lust ist vorhanden, aber das Wochenende ist bei uns auch schon verplant.


----------



## ahara (12. November 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> Hallo Andrea,
> 
> Am 3 Advent ist eigentlich ein Treffen in BS mit meinen Mädels geplant. Wenn ich bis dahin noch nicht Auto fahren kann   komme ich gerne...
> 
> Cristina



Das wäre aber schade, wenn du nicht kämst....natürlich wünsche ich dir, dass du bis dahin wieder fahren kannst.....aaaaaaaber 

Gute Besserung


@Beppo: Ich bin gerade noch am planen, würde aber gerne mitfahren .... bin allerdings am 6.12. auf einer Paadi - das geht u.U. etwas länger.... Wie früh wolltet ihr denn los?

@Stemmel: Wir könnten ja sonst gemeinsam dorthin fahren....falls du nicht arbeiten musst.


----------



## John Rico (12. November 2008)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin Ihr Rabauken,
> 
> habt ihr Zeit und Lust am Sonnentag den 07.12.2008 eine kleine große Glühwein und Punsch-Runde durch den Klövensteen zu drehen?
> Danach, mit sauberem Schuhwerk, gibt´s  noch ´nen Kaffee und ´nen Kuchen  aus unserem neuen Backofen
> ...



Hallo ihr beiden!

Ich hoffe, es geht euch gut!
Ich / wir wären gerne dabei (sofern Nicht-Escheburger auch angesprochen sind), leider können wir Sonntag (auch) nicht.
Dann vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Stemmel (12. November 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> @Stemmel: Wir könnten ja sonst gemeinsam dorthin fahren....falls du nicht arbeiten musst.



Wenn ich arbeite, dann am Samstag... Und wenn ich arbeite, muss ich sehen, ob ich nicht Manni nachfahre... 

Meinst Du mit 'dorthin' nach Schnelsen? Das würde ich eher ausschließen, denn wenn ich arbeite und Manni nicht nachfahre, dann werde ich einen Couching-Tag einlegen. Schießlich ist bis einschließlich Neujahr schon jedes Wochenende verplant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (12. November 2008)

dann wird es bei mir wohl auch nichts.....

@all: Wir sehen uns am 3.Advent....


----------



## Stemmel (12. November 2008)

wieso? Du kannst doch auch ohne mich fahren...


----------



## ahara (12. November 2008)

Klar....könnte ich...aber ich sitze als Single ungern allein zwischen zwei Turteltäubchen


----------



## torin23 (13. November 2008)

...wat soll denn das heißen Turteltäubchen  ????

Aber ich glaube aufgrund der hohen Teilnehmerzahl verschieben wir die Fahrt auf Januar, da schmeckt der Glühwein ja auch 

...und natürlich sind nicht Escheburger auch herzlich willkommen, wir freuen uns. 

Termin überlegen wir uns noch mal neu.

Lieben Gruß 
torin23 & Beppo


----------



## Stemmel (13. November 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> Klar....könnte ich...aber ich sitze als Single ungern allein zwischen zwei Turteltäubchen



Hm, da gab es in meinem Leben Zeiten, da wäre ich dann ja gar nicht vor die Tür gekommen...  Wenn ich als Single nicht da hingehen mag, wo Paare sind... 

Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Turteltäubchen Dich zwischen sich lassen


----------



## gnss (15. November 2008)

sonntag?


----------



## Stemmel (19. November 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute
> 
> Es ist mal wieder soweit. Der Termin für unser *Weihnachts-ToH *steht fest. Wie in den letzten beiden Jahren soll es am *3. Adventsonntag *stattfinden. Brunch im BelAmi. Ich werde versuchen den hinteren Raum zu bekommen.
> 
> ...




*nochmalnachobenschubs*


----------



## mountymaus (20. November 2008)

Juhuu, gestern habe ich meinen genehmigten Urlaubsantrag erhalten.
Jetzt steht dem Weihnachts ToH erst mal nichts im Weg.


----------



## Stemmel (21. November 2008)

Das ist doch klasse!  

Aber ich kann auch etwas tolles vermelden: Ich muss zwar am 06.12. arbeiten - nein, das war nicht das Tolle - aber Cristina würde mit mir am Samstag nachmittag gemeinsam fahren, so dass auch ich zu Euch kommen kann . Die Männer reisen dann allerdings schon am Freitag an. 

Mal was ganz anderes: Hier ist es weiß! Der Winter ist da...


----------



## gnss (26. November 2008)

Harz nächstes Wochenende falls der Schnee erhalten bleibt? Ein wenig langlaufen. Aber nur kurz, Abflug Freitag und Samstag zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (26. November 2008)

.. die nächsten drei Samstage ruft die Arbeit...


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Dezember 2008)

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung, am Sonntag ist unser Weihnachtbrunch im Bel Ami in Bergedorf.

Bitte fleissig eintragen im LMB!

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## Cyclon (13. Dezember 2008)

ich muss grad feststellen, dass wir morgen schon um 10:00 nachts in der Frühe verabredet sind und ich daher ein massives Terminproblem habe.
Um halbzehn bin ich noch auf der Bramfelder Winterlaufserie und werde dort wohl gegen 11:00 fertig sein. Duschen und Anreise nach Bergedorf - ich schätze 12:00 ist ne realistische Ankunftszeit.

Ist da von euch noch jemand da oder seid ihr dann schon beim Glühweintrinken?


----------



## ahara (13. Dezember 2008)

Keine Panik.....da sind wir noch beim Brunchen......


----------



## Stemmel (15. Dezember 2008)

Das war gestern ein sehr schöner Tag! 

Spätestens am 3. Advent 2009 (ab 11 Uhr) sehen wir uns wieder, dann mit Julklapp.... 

@ahara: Gibt es Fotos per PN oder stellst Du sie hier rein?


----------



## John Rico (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte auch nochmal sagen, dass es wieder richtig schön war und mir/uns viel Spaß gemacht hat!
Hoffentlich schaffen wir es, auch vor dem nächsten Adventsbrunch wieder eine so nette Runde zusammen zu bekommen, entweder in der Kneipe oder mal wieder auf dem Bike!

@ahara:
Die Bilder würden mich auch interessieren, es müsste ja alleine von uns gefühlte 100 Stück geben.


----------



## ahara (15. Dezember 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch nochmal sagen, dass es wieder richtig schön war und mir/uns viel Spaß gemacht hat!
> Hoffentlich schaffen wir es, auch vor dem nächsten Adventsbrunch wieder eine so nette Runde zusammen zu bekommen, entweder in der Kneipe oder mal wieder auf dem Bike!
> 
> @ahara:
> Die Bilder würden mich auch interessieren, es müsste ja alleine von uns gefühlte 100 Stück geben.




In der Kneipe würde mir gefallen  Organisier doch schon mal was 

mit 100 kommst du ungefähr hin....Julian hat ordentlich geknipst....


----------



## mountymaus (15. Dezember 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> In der Kneipe würde mir gefallen  Organisier doch schon mal was



Jetzt schon??? Dann könnte man doch gleich sagen, 3. Advetssonntag im Belami....

Übrigens hat es uns auch wieder sehr gut gefallen und wir möchten uns bei unseren Gastgebern recht herzlich bedanken....

Ach ja, FOTOS......


----------



## torin23 (15. Dezember 2008)

...auch von uns, es war ein toller dritter Advent und unser neuer Hausgast ( danke noch mal für das spontane Voting vor Ort) hat sich auch schon eingelebt und lernt gerade die Terrasse und deren Bewohner kennen 

@ ahara: danke für die rechtzeitige und schöne Organisation und wir wollen natürlich auch Bilder sehen

Wir werden im Januar/Februar einen zweiten Anlauf für das Glühweintrinken/ biken und Wohnungsbesichtigung wagen und freuen uns jetzt schon auf rege Beteiligung. 

einen schönen Abend wünschen 

Beppo und torin23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (23. Dezember 2008)

*Wünsche Allen schöne und erholsame Feiertage
Laßt Euch reichlich Beschenken*


----------



## Stemmel (24. Dezember 2008)

Auch von uns ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest!

Manni & Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (24. Dezember 2008)

Aus dem Weserbergland:
*Frohe Weihnachten und alles erdenklich Gute für das Jahr 2009!!
*





Wünschen Insa und Jörg mit Raika​


----------



## John Rico (24. Dezember 2008)

Auch wir wünschen euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein paar erholsame Tage am Weihnachtsbaum!
(Wir haben gestern doch noch spontan zugeschlagen und uns einen kleinen aber feinen Baum gegönnt ).

Liebe Grüße von
Imke und Sven


----------



## Stemmel (25. Dezember 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> (Wir haben gestern doch noch spontan zugeschlagen und uns einen kleinen aber feinen Baum gegönnt ).


----------



## Stemmel (1. Januar 2009)

Wir wünschen allen ein 
*
FROHES NEUES  JAHR 2009 ! *

Manni  & Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (10. Januar 2009)

Moin zusammen,

erstmal frohes "neues"   Jahr! War lange Zeit nicht mehr online!

Hat jemand von euch zufällig noch einen Karton in der Mindestgröße
(L, B, H) 90,55, 22 cm
rumliegen, den er nicht mehr benötigt???

Falls nicht, müsste ich den fetten Bikekarton von ahara (canyon-Bike-Versendung) opfern, der bei mir "eingelagert" ist.

Hinweis für Manni: Nein, die Voitl-Bikes sind noch völlig in Ordnung!!! Wurden aber auch seit über einen Monat nicht mehr benutzt! 

Bis dahin
Günni


----------



## ahara (10. Januar 2009)

Wir haben dich beim Brunch vermisst!


----------



## GFreude (10. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich euch auch 
Musste mich kurzfristig wieder austragen. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen


----------



## ahara (10. Januar 2009)

War aber trotzdem schön....


----------



## GFreude (10. Januar 2009)

ahara schrieb:


> War aber trotzdem schön....



Oder gerade deshalb!


----------



## ahara (10. Januar 2009)

Man weiß es nicht - würde Dittsche sagen


----------



## Stemmel (2. Februar 2009)

Um dem Namen des Threads mal wieder ein wenig Bedeutung zu geben: 

"Hallo aus Escheburg! !"


----------



## Cristina (2. Februar 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Um dem Namen des Threads mal wieder ein wenig Bedeutung zu geben:
> 
> "Hallo aus Escheburg! !"




Lang, lang ist es her...
Freue mich auf die kommende Saison, mit neuem Bike und gesunde Füße
Zur Zeit kommt aber die zweite Schonzeit

Grüße
Cristina


----------



## mountymaus (2. Februar 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Lang, lang ist es her...
> Freue mich auf die kommende Saison, mit neuem Bike und gesunde Füße
> Zur Zeit kommt aber die zweite Schonzeit
> 
> ...



Hast du dein neues Bike??


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo 

Die Saison ist gerade erst vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (3. Februar 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hast du dein neues Bike??



Nein leider nicht mehr....
Der Rahmen hatte lange tiefe Dellen am Oberrohr, da hat Jemand zu viel Kraft gehabt.
Ist schon wieder bei der ehem. Besitzerin, jetzt geht es zum Händler.
Aber zuerst ist mein Fuß an der Reihe.

Aber die passende Gabel ist schon zu mir unterwegs es wird eine Magura Laurin FCR 130 mm mit einstellbarem Federweg

Und wenn mein Fuß wieder rank und schlank ist, habe ich hoffentlich alles zusammen

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## mountymaus (4. Februar 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Und wenn mein Fuß wieder rank und schlank ist, habe ich hoffentlich alles zusammen
> 
> Gruß
> Cristina



Hast du jetzt den 2. Fuß machen lassen? Na dann, gute Besserung.


----------



## ahara (8. Februar 2009)

@cristina: Gute Besserung. Melde dich mal wenn alles wieder "rank und schlank" ist...könnten dann mal wieder ne kleine Runde fahren.

@all: einen schönen Wochenstart


----------



## Stemmel (9. Februar 2009)

ahara schrieb:


> @all: einen schönen Wochenstart




Danke sehr! 

Wir haben immer noch ein kleines Tütchen aus Haarbrück bei uns für Dich liegen... 2 Kühlakkus und einmal Duschgel...


----------



## thorak (23. Februar 2009)

Moin
Ich suche noch einen Biketreff. Fahre oft den Geesthang von Bergedorf nach Geesthacht. Kennt jemand einen Treffpunkt in Bergedorfer Umgebung.


----------



## gnss (6. April 2009)

Ist jetzt vielleicht ein wenig spät: Jeden Sonntag fahren ein paar Leute immer um 1200 vom Billtalstadion los, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Hat noch jemand für den Rahmenversand geeignete Behältnisse auf Zellstoffbasis über, die er nicht mehr braucht? Ich brauche zwei Stück.


----------



## gnss (13. Mai 2009)

21-24 ist Harz angesagt.


----------



## hoedsch (13. Mai 2009)

Wer fährt denn alles von der Escheburger Fraktion?


----------



## gnss (14. Mai 2009)

bisher noch niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (15. Juni 2009)

Ich sach mal:

 Happy Birthday "alter Sack "  

Lass dich reichlich "b_(ik)_eschenken" und halt die Ohren steif! 

Bis die Tage im Wald ...


----------



## Cristina (15. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir:

Happy Birthdayund viele

Cristina


----------



## biker_tom (5. August 2009)

Moin moin,

langsam aber sicher stirb der thread....


Gruß Thomas


----------



## anherm (5. August 2009)

Ebenfalls moin moin,

gibt es feste Termine an denen ihr im Sachsenwald fahrt?
Kenne nur die HaBe´s und würde mich sonst mal anschließen.
Kann ja wahrscheinlich bis Reinbek mit der S21 fahren und von dort aus weiter.

Viele Grüße. Antje


----------



## gnss (13. August 2009)

Gibt es nicht, bis REinbek mit der S21 wird schwierig, die ist derzeit zwischen Beliner Tor und Billwerder Moorfleet unterbrochen.


----------



## GFreude (13. August 2009)

Moin zusammen,

langsam sind wohl alle aus dem Urlaub wieder zurück 

Bin mir derzeit gar nicht so sicher, ob hier noch jemand regelmäßig fährt!

gnss hat aber recht. Die S-Bahn fährt derzeit wohl nicht ganz durch.
 "...S21, S2 vom 10. bis 27. August werden die Züge zwischen Berliner Tor und Billwerder Moorfleet durch Busse ersetzt. Ausserdem werden zusätzliche Regionalbahnen auf der Linie R20 zwischen Hauptbahnhof und Bergedorf eingesetzt. Die Linie S2 fällt ganz aus! ..."

Ist morgen zufällig jemand auf dem Rad und hat Lust auf ne kleine Runde? Ich muss meine Wanderstelzen mal wieder ans Bike gewöhnen. Können bei Bedarf auch in die HaBe fahren. Habe noch Urlaub und ein bisschen Zeit 

Bis dann
Günni





anherm schrieb:


> Ebenfalls moin moin,
> 
> gibt es feste Termine an denen ihr im Sachsenwald fahrt?
> Kenne nur die HaBe´s und würde mich sonst mal anschließen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anherm (18. August 2009)

Moin, bin auch grad vom Wandern in den Alpen zurück. Wir fahren mit 4 Leuten an diesem Sonntag in den HaBe´s. Vielleicht möchte sich ja jemand anschließen?


----------



## Stemmel (18. August 2009)

... dieses Wochenende sind fast alle bei 

"We can feel the Harz-Beat!"


----------



## GFreude (19. August 2009)

Kann leider am Sonntag nicht, da ich auf einem über 70jährigen Geburtstag bin! Schade

Bin heute Abend aber in den HaBe unterwegs 

Viele Grüße



anherm schrieb:


> Moin, bin auch grad vom Wandern in den Alpen zurück. Wir fahren mit 4 Leuten an diesem Sonntag in den HaBe´s. Vielleicht möchte sich ja jemand anschließen?



Aber auch nur fast alle!  GT und so ...- *Voitl *ist daheim! 





Stemmel schrieb:


> ... dieses Wochenende sind fast alle bei
> 
> "We can feel the Harz-Beat!"


----------



## Stemmel (19. August 2009)

GFreude schrieb:


> Aber auch nur fast alle!  GT und so ...- *Voitl *ist daheim!



 Cube, Scott, NoName... Fast alles ist im Harz vertreten... Nicht jeder ist GT-Besitzer. Aber das macht uns ja auch so sympathisch, oder?  Andere wiederum werden vermutlich dafür mehrere GT mitbringen. 

Viel Spaß am Sonntag! Wir waren vor zwei Jahren auch auf einem 70. Geburtstag, das war richtig klasse! Motorradfahrer. Seine Gang war auch dabei. Richtig klasse Mucke und überhaupt nicht langweilig.


----------



## GFreude (19. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *Cube, Scott, NoName... Fast alles ist im Harz vertreten... Nicht jeder ist GT-Besitzer. Aber das macht uns ja auch so sympathisch, oder?  *Andere wiederum werden vermutlich dafür mehrere GT mitbringen.



*Das hört sich ja richtig tollerant an! *Nur gut das ich vorher kurz in den Thread geschaut habe. Da könnte der eine oder andere doch -evtl., vielleicht, bei genaueren Lesen und länger drüber nachdenken, 'ne Nacht drüber schlafen und so... - einen anderen Eindruck bekommen haben. NICHT AUFREGEN!!! Gemeint sind nicht die Veranstalter und ich will hier auch keinen neuen Kriegsschauplatz aufmachen. 

Euch viel Spaß, viel Erfolg und vor allem schönes Wetter!

VG


----------



## Stemmel (20. August 2009)

GFreude schrieb:


> *Das hört sich ja richtig tollerant an! *Nur gut das ich vorher kurz in den Thread geschaut habe. Da könnte der eine oder andere doch -evtl., vielleicht, bei genaueren Lesen und länger drüber nachdenken, 'ne Nacht drüber schlafen und so... - einen anderen Eindruck bekommen haben. NICHT AUFREGEN!!! Gemeint sind nicht die Veranstalter und ich will hier auch keinen neuen Kriegsschauplatz aufmachen.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß, viel Erfolg und vor allem schönes Wetter!
> 
> VG




Hm, scheint falsch rübergekommen zu sein, habe mich nicht aufgeregt...  Wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass auch *Voitl* gerne gesehen wird und dass der GT-Besitzer im allgemeinen auch andere Marken duldet.  

Wetter wird bestimmt super!  Bei mir geht es erst morgen los.


----------



## Cristina (20. August 2009)

Habe Gestern eine kleine Runde um Escheburg gedeht, nach dem langen Stillstand tat das echt gut.

Wir sollten unsere kleine Runde wieder zum Leben erwecken, was meint Ihr?

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (20. August 2009)

aaaah, Radfahren statt Italiener?   Ich war gestern auch fleissig und habe alles weggebügelt!  Kurz nachdem wir aufgelegt haben bin ich angefangen und dann bis 20.30 Uhr  Aber nun habe ich auch wieder 3-4 Wochen Ruhe...


----------



## GFreude (20. August 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Habe Gestern eine kleine Runde um Escheburg gedeht, nach dem langen Stillstand tat das echt gut.
> 
> Wir sollten unsere kleine Runde wieder zum Leben erwecken, was meint Ihr?
> 
> ...



Gerne!  Wenn ich es einrichten kann, bin ich dabei!

VG


----------



## Stemmel (20. August 2009)

Günni, Deine Signatur ist ja zum  
Aber nicht wieder das abgelaufene, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (20. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Günni, Deine Signatur ist ja zum
> Aber nicht wieder das abgelaufene, oder?


*
Nee, das abgelaufene Bier ist doch für Manni und Martin!*

Ich habe mir allerdings wirklich bei sommerlichen Temperaturen angewöhnt, ein alkoholfreies Weizen nach dem Biken auf der Terrasse zu trinken. Habe meiner Meinung nach dadurch weniger Probleme mit der Waden! Und führe einen Brauch von dem Mtb-Urlaub auf der Winklmoosalm wieder ein!  
Darf aber auch mein ein alkoholhaltiges sein


----------



## Cristina (20. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> aaaah, Radfahren statt Italiener?  ...



Ich dachte ich bereite Susi so langsam auf den Einzug von "Lisa" vor, indem ich Sie die nächsten Tage verwöhne.
Apropo am Montag geht es los und Dienstag findet der Aufbau statt, dann eine kurze Probefahrt in Neustadt an der Weinstrasse bei Freunden mit anschließender Weinprobe und am Mittwoch dann zurück.
Donnerstag stelle ich dann ein Foto rein, setz schon mal die Sonnenbrille auf

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (20. August 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich bereite Susi so langsam auf den Einzug von "Lisa" vor, indem ich Sie die nächsten Tage verwöhne.
> Apropo am Montag geht es los und Dienstag findet der Aufbau statt, dann eine kurze Probefahrt in Neustadt an der Weinstrasse bei Freunden mit anschließender Weinprobe und am Mittwoch dann zurück.
> Donnerstag stelle ich dann ein Foto rein, setz schon mal die Sonnenbrille auf
> 
> Cristina



Mit einem Foto gebe ich mich nicht zufrieden. Hoffe doch, dass ich Lisa auch live sehen kann. Sind ja schließlich nur geschätzte 70 Meter Luftlinie!


----------



## Stemmel (20. August 2009)

GFreude schrieb:


> *
> Nee, das abgelaufene Bier ist doch für Manni und Martin!*
> 
> Ich habe mir allerdings wirklich bei sommerlichen Temperaturen angewöhnt, ein alkoholfreies Weizen nach dem Biken auf der Terrasse zu trinken. Habe meiner Meinung nach dadurch weniger Probleme mit der Waden! Und führe einen Brauch von dem Mtb-Urlaub auf der Winklmoosalm wieder ein!
> Darf aber auch mein ein alkoholhaltiges sein



Das alkoholfreie ist auch lecker! Das leckerste alkoholfreie ist das von Kapuziner, habe ich leider hier in Norddeutschland noch nicht gefunden. Wir haben es letztes Jahr im Urlaub geschafft, die von uns bevorzugte Gaststätte damit leer zu trinken... 

Das alkoholhaltige können wir ja mal wieder gemeinsam ohne biken trinken  Man, ich bekomme jetzt direkt Appetit!


----------



## Manni1599 (29. August 2009)

Wollen wir für das nächste Wochenende (05./06.09.) mal eine Ausfahrt im Sachsenwald oder am Geesthang planen? 
Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

So 4-5 h, gemäßigtes Tempo, Traillastig?

Meldet euch mal.
Vielleicht zeigt uns Cristina ja mal "LISA" in freier Natur

Manni
(Der in einer Stunde in den Harz aufbricht...)


----------



## Stemmel (30. August 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wollen wir für das nächste Wochenende (05./06.09.) mal eine Ausfahrt im Sachsenwald oder am Geesthang planen?
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus?
> 
> So 4-5 h, gemäßigtes Tempo, Traillastig?
> ...



06.09. fällt leider flach, da haben wir schon etwas vor.... 

Und LISA ist wunder wunder schön!!!


----------



## Cristina (31. August 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wollen wir für das nächste Wochenende (05./06.09.) mal eine Ausfahrt im Sachsenwald oder am Geesthang planen?
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus?
> 
> So 4-5 h, gemäßigtes Tempo, Traillastig?



Gerne am 05.09, da der 06.09 schon verplant ist..
und bitte bitte gerne nur Traillslastig alles Andere ist für Luschen



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Vielleicht zeigt uns Cristina ja mal "LISA" in freier Natur?



Lisa freut sich schon


----------



## Cristina (31. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Und LISA ist wunder wunder schön!!!



Dankeschön, find ich auch


----------



## Cristina (1. September 2009)

Auf der Suche nach Dagmars Runde waren wir, Martin und ich, Gestern so ca. 18 Km unterwegs.
War eine Schnupperrunde für die "Neue", aber Heute soll es etwas mehr werden.

Wer hat Lust sich uns um 17:45 Uhr bei einer kleine Ausfahrt ca. 2 Stunden, gemäßigtes Tempo anzuschließen?

Zur Zeit sind wir zu zweit:
Martin
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (1. September 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach Dagmars Runde waren wir, Martin und ich, Gestern so ca. 18 Km unterwegs.



Ich merk schon: Da muss ich dann wohl doch mal mitfahren bzw. selbst alleine versuchen, die Runde wieder zu finden... 

Wenn ihr heute fahrt (ich selbst muss leider bis mindestens 17 Uhr arbeiten ), dann macht doch bitte mal Lisa-Fotos in freier Wildbahn!


----------



## Cristina (1. September 2009)

Die MTB-Saisson in Escheburg ist eröffnet...
Kleine Runde nach Geesthacht und zurück ca. 29 km, 130 hm und 111 min Fahrzeit.
Teilnehmer: Manni, Martin und ich.
Am Ende gab es eine kleine Abkühlung von oben

Hat echt Spaß gemacht und das Liteville ist einfach nur geil !!!
Bilder kommen bald

@Manni
Was ist mit Samstag?
Eine längere und gemütliche Runde nach Lauenburg oder in die Heide?
So gegen 10:00 oder 10:30 Uhr?

Magst du es im LMB eintragen?

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Cristina (4. September 2009)

Nun endlich die kleine Dame im 6019 :





Zur Ausstattung:
Rahmen:    MK 6 ? in XS
Gabel:       Magura Laurin FCR 130
Laufräder:  DT Swiss Laufradsatz 240 S -XR4.2 
Bremsen:   Avid Elixir RC

Shimano XT Komponenten bald auch die Kurbel
Cockpit bald komplet syntace 

Und es fährt sich wie von Alleine


Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (5. September 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Und es fährt sich wie von Alleine
> 
> 
> Cristina



Aber treten muss man doch auch, oder? 

Habe es Dir ja schon mal persönlich gesagt: Sehr schickes Rad und die Farbentscheidung ist einfach nur top!  Viel Spaß damit und allzeit sturzfreie Fahrt!


----------



## Manni1599 (8. September 2009)

Heute Abend mal wieder eine schöne Runde?

Start um 17.45 Uhr beim Bäcker in Escheburg (Stubbenberg), siehe auch im LMB!


----------



## Cristina (9. September 2009)

Schöne Runde Gestern, leider fiel das GPS aus und somit kann ich nur sagen:
Aumühle, die wilde 13 und die 6 dann zurück nach Escheburg
Zu Zweit (Manni und ich) und ruck zuck war es dunkel...
Es waren ca. 30 km und eine schöne Runde.

Leider hat mit Lisa einmal abgworfen und nun blühen beide Oberschenkel in lila und blau 

Wie ist es am WE?
Samstag um ca. 10:30 Uhr, dann Richtung Lauenburg?

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (10. September 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> ...
> Wie ist es am WE?
> Samstag um ca. 10:30 Uhr, dann Richtung Lauenburg?
> 
> Cristina



Sorry, ist mit zu früh! Am WE ist erstmal ausschlafen, gemütlich frühstücken und dann die Wochen(end)einkäufe erledigen angesagt.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß
Günni


----------



## Cristina (10. September 2009)

GFreude schrieb:


> Sorry, ist mit zu früh! Am WE ist erstmal ausschlafen, gemütlich frühstücken und dann die Wochen(end)einkäufe erledigen angesagt.
> 
> Wünsch euch viel Spaß
> Günni




Dann schlag mal was vor...


----------



## Stemmel (10. September 2009)

GFreude schrieb:


> Sorry, ist mit zu früh! Am WE ist erstmal ausschlafen, gemütlich frühstücken und dann *die Wochen(end)einkäufe erledigen* angesagt.
> 
> Wünsch euch viel Spaß
> Günni



Treffen wir uns wieder vor dem Pfandautomaten?


----------



## Manni1599 (10. September 2009)

GFreude schrieb:


> Sorry, ist mit zu früh! ........
> Günni


----------



## Manni1599 (11. September 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wie ist es am WE?
> Samstag um ca. 10:30 Uhr, dann Richtung Lauenburg?
> 
> Cristina



Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!

(Auch gerne etwas später, wenns sein muss...)


----------



## Cristina (11. September 2009)

Kleine Runde Heute um 17:45 Uhr ?
Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (11. September 2009)

Meiner einer trifft sich nachher in Wandsbek mit einer Freundin (vermutlich muss ich gleich losfahren um um 18 Uhr dort zu sein, die Stadt soll wegen so einer Demo völlig dicht sein) und isst lecker S U S H I!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Dafür habe ich heute auch den Tag über gedarbt und keine Mittagspause gemacht....


----------



## Catsoft (11. September 2009)

Die Stadt ist völlig dicht! Mal sehen, ob ich nachher hier noch wegkomme.... Die Jungs in Blau stehen direkt unter meinem Fenster 
Da wird die Randale bald nicht mehr weit weg sein....


----------



## Stemmel (11. September 2009)

Also: ich habe vom Michel bis zum Wandsbek-Quarree eine Stunde benötigt! Bin natürlich schlauerweise NICHT am ZOB vorbei, sondern hinten rum über die Nordkanalstr. 

Ich muss nicht sagen, dass diese Idee mindestens 1 Mio andere Autofahrer auch hatten. Und ich kriege die Krise und fange an zu schreien, wenn sie alle schön in die Kreuzungen reinfahren, damit gar nichts mehr vorwärts geht. 

DAS sind die Tage, an denen ich doch überlege, eine Proficard zu nehmen...


----------



## Manni1599 (12. September 2009)

Das war eine sehr schöne Runde heute! 

Start um 11.30 Uhr in Escheburg mit Cristina, Chrissie, Robert, Martin und mir.
Zur Halbzeit in Lauenburg dann ein leckerer Milchkaffee und ein frisches (natürlich alkoholfreies, wir sind ja schließlich Sportler!) Weissbier.
Auf dem Rückweg haben wir dann so manchen Aufstieg genommen und waren um und bei 16.00 Uhr wieder zurück. ca. 55 Km und 460 Hm standen zumindest auf meinem Tacho.
*
Wenn das Wetter es zulässt könnten wir morgen ja mal den X-Trail....*

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (12. September 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das war eine sehr schöne Runde heute!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Den XTrail kann ich derzeit nur empfehlen. Hatte heute erst das Vergnügen . Lässt sich sehr gut fahren. Der komplette Trail ist befahrbar, die Bäume und Sträucher aus dem letzten Jahr wurden entfernt. Selbst die "Halfpipe" kann man durchqueren. Unten in der Senke liegt aber ein großer Stamm, man kann aber gut und mit genügend Schwung für den Uphill dran vorbeifahren. Auch die Brücke Richtung Witzhave ist wieder aufgebaut. Somit steht einem gutem Trail-Riding nichts mehr entgegen. Bin den Trail heute "von hinten", also aus Richtung Witzhave (A24)- nach Aumühle, gefahren. Auch sehr interessant


----------



## Cristina (16. September 2009)

Erholt von den vielen Stürzen, kann es wieder weitergehen...
Freitag eine kurze Runde am Nachmittag so um 17:00 Uhr?

Am WE wird es hier nichts mit dem Biken, dafür werde ich im Pott umso mehr....
:kotz:Hügel rauf, Hügel runter :kotz:

Cristina


----------



## GFreude (18. September 2009)

Wo geht es los?

Günni



Cristina schrieb:


> Erholt von den vielen Stürzen, kann es wieder weitergehen...
> Freitag eine kurze Runde am Nachmittag so um 17:00 Uhr?
> 
> Am WE wird es hier nichts mit dem Biken, dafür werde ich im Pott umso mehr....
> ...


----------



## Cristina (18. September 2009)

GFreude schrieb:


> Wo geht es los?
> 
> Günni



Treffpunkt beim Bäcker

Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (28. September 2009)

Morgen soll die Nightride-Saison eröffnet werden.

Start 18.30 Uhr, Treffpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben. Lichtpflicht!

Ich bringe übrigens Elli mit:






(Ja, ihr seht richtig, es ist kein GT...)


----------



## Stemmel (29. September 2009)

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen für besseres Wetter. Zwischen typischen Landregen und Weltuntergang war bisher alles vertreten. Zur Zeit ist es aber nur ein ganz feiner Staubregen....


----------



## Stemmel (29. September 2009)

Trocken!


----------



## Manni1599 (30. September 2009)

War eine schöne Runde gestern Abend! Trocken, zumindest von oben. Der China-Kracher ist wirklich ein Kracher (Die neue LED-Lampe von DX) und ist dem Vorbild durchaus ebenbürtig was die Leistung angeht.

Gefahren sind wir übrigens gut 33 km mit knapp 20Km/h Schnitt, gar nicht schlecht für den ersten Nightride! 

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste mal!

Manni

PS: Elli hat die erste Ausfahrt mit neuem Herrchen sehr gut überstanden!


----------



## Catsoft (30. September 2009)

Und das Herrchen war schnell wie schon lange nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (30. September 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und das Herrchen war schnell wie schon lange nicht...



Und das aus berufenem Munde.....

Werde weiter üben.


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Oktober 2009)

So, am Wochenende werden wir mal wieder den Harz unsicher machen. Sogar ein Brockenbesuch ist geplant. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

Nächste Woche dann auf jeden Fall wieder einen Nightride, vielleicht sind wir dann ja mal wieder mehr Leute. Termin folgt.

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und dem Rennfahrer viel Erfolg und bleib heile!

Manni


----------



## Catsoft (2. Oktober 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und dem Rennfahrer viel Erfolg und bleib heile!
> 
> Manni




Bin leider ein wenig erkältet


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Oktober 2009)

So, übermorgen, Dienstag, 13.10.09, 19.00 uhr werden wir wieder zum Nightride starten. Stelle den Termin auch in LMB.

Manni


----------



## Catsoft (11. Oktober 2009)

Soooo spät?

Arbeit nervt :kotz:


----------



## Catsoft (14. Oktober 2009)

War doch totz der späten Stunde mal wieder eine nette Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (14. Oktober 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> War doch totz der späten Stunde mal wieder eine nette Runde



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen  Nette Runde, nette Biker/in 
Und wir waren gerade rechtzeitig wieder daheim. 5 Minuten später fing es an zu regnen! Das nenn ich timing!


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja, war wie immer sehr schön. Leider hat mich im Moment die Schnodderseuche fest im Griff. 

 
Am WE wirds mit mir wohl nichts werden. Ich hoffe, dass ich nächsten Dienstag wieder fit bin, freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Oktober 2009)

Moin!

Ich hoffe du konntest diese Woche raus.....

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Oktober 2009)

War heute das erste mal wieder unterwegs. Geht schon wieder ganz gut. Am Samstag ist um 10 Uhr eine schöne Runde durch die HaBes geplant:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9313
Wird bestimmt eine klasse Runde. 

Und wie ist es in Italien?


----------



## Catsoft (22. Oktober 2009)

Endlich mal Urlaub  Schön leer diesmal.


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Oktober 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schön leer diesmal.



Wäre also Platz für mich gewesen, Mist!


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2009)

Wir klopfen hier schon alle Touren nach "mannitauglichkeit" ab  Ja, du solltest das wirklich mal in Angriff nehmen! Haben gerade Laghel, das Biotopo und die Cavedinetrails unsicher gemacht. 60 Km und keine Sau unterwegs. Lieder waren die Trails teils feucht, daher an manchen Stellen eine Mutprobe. Aber Cavedine geht immer! Morgen soll die Sonne scheinen und die 20 Grad geknackt werden.

Robert


----------



## GFreude (31. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit Robert, 

bist du mir gestern Abend auf dem Marschbahndamm entgegen gekommen??? Sorry hätte gerne gegrüßt, aber man sieht ja nichts bei dem hellen Licht . Und bevor ich einen RR-Fahre Grüße, sag ich mal lieber nichts.  

Und wie ich gerade gesehen habe, seit ihr heute schon wieder los! Ging es Richtung Lauenburg? Wenn ja, wie sind die Wege nach dem Sauwetter?

Viele Grüße



Catsoft schrieb:


> Wir klopfen hier schon alle Touren nach "mannitauglichkeit" ab  Ja, du solltest das wirklich mal in Angriff nehmen! Haben gerade Laghel, das Biotopo und die Cavedinetrails unsicher gemacht. 60 Km und keine Sau unterwegs. Lieder waren die Trails teils feucht, daher an manchen Stellen eine Mutprobe. Aber Cavedine geht immer! Morgen soll die Sonne scheinen und die 20 Grad geknackt werden.
> 
> Robert


----------



## Catsoft (31. Oktober 2009)

Moin Günni,

ja das war wohl ich, aber ich konnte auch nix erkennen 

Wir waren bis nach Lauenburg unterwegs, Wege sind gut 

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem Ausflug nach Tappendorf am nächsten WE?
Dort findet eine CTF statt, ich werde wohl hinfahren.

Hier nachschauen: http://www.rbc1894.de/


Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (2. November 2009)

@catsoft: 

Für gestern noch einmal ein  !!!


----------



## Catsoft (2. November 2009)

Danke! War nett von euch  Und ich muß mich bis Weihnachten noch erheblich steigern


----------



## Manni1599 (4. November 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Ausflug nach Tappendorf am nächsten WE?
> Dort findet eine CTF statt, ich werde wohl hinfahren.
> 
> Hier nachschauen: http://www.rbc1894.de/
> ...



So, wie siehts nun bei euch aus? 

Oder vielleicht andere Ideen?


----------



## GFreude (4. November 2009)

Nichts für mich! Außerdem bin ich am Vorabend auf 'nem Königsball!

Euch viel Spaß
Güüni


Manni1599 schrieb:


> So, wie siehts nun bei euch aus?
> 
> Oder vielleicht andere Ideen?


----------



## Stemmel (4. November 2009)

Günni, Du bist irgendwie aber auch immer auf Achse. Beim letzten Mal war es doch irgendeine Housewarming-Party am Karl-Muck-Platz (oder wie heißt es jetzt dort gleich?)... 

Besteht eigentlich wieder Interesse an einem Weihnachtsbrunch? Ggfs. könnten wir ja - wie fast schon historisch gewachsen - am 3. Advent wieder im Bel Ami...


----------



## Manni1599 (16. November 2009)

Moin Moin!

Dienstag Abend Night Ride, Treffpunkt 1845 Uhr (Oder nach Absprache)Bäckerei.

Vermutlich Marschenbahndamm bis Zollenspieker und zurück.

Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten!

Siehe auch LMB


----------



## Catsoft (18. November 2009)

Moin Manni!

War wieder eine nette Runde! Mach ich nachher gleich noch mal 

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (19. November 2009)

Ja, macht wirklich Spaß, die Runde. Auch heute wieder!

Mal sehen, was am Wochenende geht.


----------



## Catsoft (19. November 2009)

Abba der Bock sieht wieder aus wie sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (23. November 2009)

Leider bin ich für diese Woche raus, bin schon wieder erkältet, wieder Antibiotika........

Sone Kacke


----------



## Catsoft (24. November 2009)

Sone Kagge  Aber bei dem Wetter....


----------



## gnss (24. November 2009)

Dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## Stemmel (24. November 2009)

Die Frage ist ja auch, wer wen angesteckt hat... Wir stehen zur Zeit beide unter Quarantäne...


----------



## biker_tom (28. November 2009)

Moin,

melde mich auch mal wieder...

Was Krankheiten angeht, bin ich diese Jahr mehr als gut bedient... muß wohl mal hier geschriehen haben... seid August insgesamt bestimmt 4 Wochen krank gewesen, bisher. Aktuell eine Lungenentzündung, komme nicht mal in einem Zug aus dem Keller, ohne kurz zu verschnaufen, so schmerzhaft ist das Athmen...

Allen angeschlagegnen gute Besserung.

Weihnachtsbrunch hört sich gut an, muß jetzt allerding abwarten was der Doch am Montag zu meinen Lungen sagt, denn wenn ich noch länger krank geschrieben werde, feiert Monika ihre Geburtstag an dem WE (mit Übernachtung) mit Eltern und Schwiegerelten

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (28. November 2009)

Thomas, auch mal wieder da! 

Das mit dem Brunch hat sich erledigt. Nachdem Du nun der Erste bist, der darauf reagiert, haben wir uns auch schon etwas anderes vorgenommen. Aber vielleicht nimmt es ja im nächsten Jahr jemand anderes in die Hand? 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (28. November 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Das mit dem Brunch hat sich erledigt. Nachdem Du nun der Erste bist, der darauf reagiert, haben wir uns auch schon etwas anderes vorgenommen. Aber vielleicht nimmt es ja im nächsten Jahr jemand anderes in die Hand?



Ups, habe deinen Aufruf zum Brunch völlig übersehen!
Schade, wir fanden es die letzten Jahre immer nett, erst zu brunchen und dann noch zum Weihnachtsmarkt in den Wald (vergess den Namen von diesem Kaff immer  ).

Vielleicht wird's ja zu einem anderen Termin in diesem Winter noch was.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Stemmel (28. November 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ups, habe deinen Aufruf zum Brunch völlig übersehen!



Menno....  



John Rico schrieb:


> Schade, wir fanden es die letzten Jahre immer nett, erst zu brunchen und dann noch zum Weihnachtsmarkt in den Wald (vergess den Namen von diesem Kaff immer  ).



Ich finde den Namen auch immer erst im zweiten Anlauf. Hier gibt es genauere Infos! 




John Rico schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird's ja zu einem anderen Termin in diesem Winter noch was.
> Gruß
> Sven



Weihnachtsmarkt ist aber nur am 3. und 4. Advent... Aber spätestens zum SfdW treffen wir uns wieder, okay?


----------



## John Rico (28. November 2009)

Schade, dann gibts dieses Jahr wohl keinen Glühwein und Weihnachtsbaum im Wald... 

Beim SfdW bin ich dabei, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass Imke da mitkommt.


----------



## gnss (28. November 2009)

Oh, das mit dem Brunch habe ich auch übersehen.


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ein frohes Fest euch allen und kommt gut ins neue Jahr. Vielleicht schaffen wir ja 2010 öfters mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt. 

Übrigens ist am 26.12. der Weihnachtscross in Harburg mit Escheburger Beteiligung, ich werde auf Jeden Fall hinfahren. Wer mitmöchte, melde sich bitte per PN, es sind noch Plätze im Auto frei....

Bis bald,
Manni


----------



## Catsoft (24. Dezember 2009)

Hey Manni,

du alter Drückeberger. Ich dachte du müsstest zu Besuch  Wir waren noch bei besten Bedingungen unterwegs....


Robert


----------



## hoedsch (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

dieses Jahr sehen wir uns leider nicht beim Weihnachtscross, da wir nach Dresden fahren. Euch allen noch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.

Gruß
Hoedsch


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Februar 2010)

So, da neue Jahr ist fast schon wieder alt, Zeit, unseren Escheburger Thread mal wiederzubeleben. In letzter Zeit ist ja recht wenig los hier, ok, das Wetter hat uns das Leben hier auch nicht grade leicht gemacht. Aber nun Regnet es ja, und der Schnee wir wohl hoffentlich bald weg sein. Dann aber soll es endlich wieder losgehen. Wie wäre es mit einem möglichst fixen Termin einmal die Woche? Zunächst noch als Nightride, sagen wir DIENSTAGS, 18.30-19.00 Uhr Start, dann ca. 2 Stunden fahren? Wenn es zu matschig ist, kann man ja auf den Marschbahndamm o.ä. ausweichen. 
Wäre schön wenn wir das mal wieder hinbekommen können.

und nun noch ein paar neue Mitglieder in Mannis und Daggis Fahrradfamilie:

Peppermint Patty, genannt Patty:



Elli:



Bo Borrego:




Bo ist übrigens eingängig und das soll er auch bleiben, er fährt fantstisch. Bremsen mag er anscheinend aber nicht so gerne, immer wenn ich das tun will, schreit er ganz doll! Vielleicht weiss da ja jemand Rat. (Und er gehört übrigens Daggi...)


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2010)

So, heute erster Versuch,
1815 uhr, Start beim Bäcker, Richtung Marschbahndamm. Singlespeed. Zumindest ich.


----------



## John Rico (23. Februar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Bremsen mag er anscheinend aber nicht so gerne, immer wenn ich das tun will, schreit er ganz doll! Vielleicht weiss da ja jemand Rat. (Und er gehört übrigens Daggi...)



Hi Manni!

Wie viele Garagen habt ihr mittlerweile denn dazugemietet? 
Schicke Bikes, vor allem Patty ist dir mal wieder sehr gut gelungen!

Bezüglich Qietschen kann ich dir auch nur die Klassiker empfehlen:
- andere (weichere) Beläge (bloß kein Shimano, ich finde die zweifarbigen Koolstop am besten)
- Winkel der Beläge leicht verändern
- Beläge anschleifen (falls Öl o.ä. drauf ist)
- Flanke mit Bremsenreiniger o.ä. behandeln (s.o.)

Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du als alter Bikebauer das alles schon probiert hast, oder?

Gruß
Sven

PS: Wir fanden es schade, dass wir auf dem SfdW überhaupt nicht zusammengekommen sind. Es waren nur noch Plätze am anderen Ende der Tafel frei und auf einmal wart ihr weg (haben wir gar nicht mitbekommen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (23. Februar 2010)

Moin Manni!

An den Marschenbahndamm glaub ich noch nicht  Ich bleib im Keller. 

Aber ein paar Tage weiter könnte es was werden.

Robert


----------



## Stemmel (23. Februar 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hi Manni!
> 
> Wie viele Garagen habt ihr mittlerweile denn dazugemietet?
> Schicke Bikes, vor allem Patty ist dir mal wieder sehr gut gelungen!



Keine! Zum einen ist der Keller ja groß genug  und zum anderen - man glaubt es nicht - wurden drei Rahmen verkauft! Dazu gekommen sind dann allerdings Elli und Bo... 



John Rico schrieb:


> Ja, ich fand das auch schade. Aber bei dem Wetter hatten wir dann doch gedacht, dass es besser ist den Heimweg anzutreten. Was uns ja eigentlich nicht daran hindern sollte, noch einmal so ein ToH in Angriff zu nehmen. Man ja ja gesehen: Willy rief und alle kamen!


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Februar 2010)

Marschenbahndamm ist noch nicht fahrbar. Das dauert wohl auch noch ein paar Tage. 

Aber auf dem Deich und auf den Nebenstrassen gehts ganz gut.

Wie siehts aus fürs Wochenende?


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Februar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> So, da neue Jahr ist fast schon wieder alt, Zeit, unseren Escheburger Thread mal wiederzubeleben. In letzter Zeit ist ja recht wenig los hier, ok, das Wetter hat uns das Leben hier auch nicht grade leicht gemacht. Aber nun Regnet es ja, und der Schnee wir wohl hoffentlich bald weg sein. Dann aber soll es endlich wieder losgehen. Wie wäre es mit einem möglichst fixen Termin einmal die Woche? Zunächst noch als Nightride, sagen wir DIENSTAGS, 18.30-19.00 Uhr Start, dann ca. 2 Stunden fahren? Wenn es zu matschig ist, kann man ja auf den Marschbahndamm o.ä. ausweichen.
> Wäre schön wenn wir das mal wieder hinbekommen können.
> 
> ......
> ...




Hallo Manni ,

bez. der kreischenden Bremsen kann ich Dir auch die rot-schwarzen Koolstop-Beläge ( dual compound ) empfehlen. Montiert mit dem Tacx-BrakeShoe Tuner sollte dann Ruhe einkehren.

Gruss aus Reinbek ( Sachsenwaldpioniere )

chrischan


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Februar 2010)

Moin,
danke für die Tips mit der Bremse, hab natürlich schon die Beläge gewechselt und die Anpresswinkel auch schon ein wenig variiert. Trotzdem noch ein Höllenlärm, jedoch nur Vorne. Werde weiterprobieren.

@chrischan: Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zum gemeinsamen biken.


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Februar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin,
> danke für die Tips mit der Bremse, hab natürlich schon die Beläge gewechselt und die Anpresswinkel auch schon ein wenig variiert. Trotzdem noch ein Höllenlärm, jedoch nur Vorne. Werde weiterprobieren.
> 
> @chrischan: Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zum gemeinsamen biken.



Hallo Manni,

welche Bremse ist denn vorne verbaut ? 
Bei mir hat 'ne nagelneue XT auch gekreischt, bis eben die Koolstop Beläge drin waren und mit Tacx-Tool eingestellt.

Wir sollten wirklich mal gemeinsam Biken. Mir scheint, Eure Truppe ist auch nicht ganz klein...
Unser Nightride in Reinbek war auch schon bis zu 6 Leute stark, obwohl erst im Sommer 2009 gegründet. Wir könnten ja sporadisch die Nightrides, oder auch mal Touren bei Tageslicht, zusammenlegen. In einer richtig Großen Gruppe macht es sicherlich noch mehr Spass. 
Kennst Du auch Michael S. aus Escheburg, u.a. auch Windsurfer ? Fährt er auch mit Euch ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Februar 2010)

Die Bremse ist eine Avid SD7, Beläge ebenfalls Avid und noch eine andere Sorte, weiss den Namen grade nicht. Habe gestern noch mal Anstellwinkel verändert, werde spätestens Freitag probieren ob es etwas gebracht hat.

Michael S. Kenne ich nicht, letztes Jahr waren Catsoft, Chrissie, gnss, cristina, gfreude und ich öfters unterwegs. Ich bin auch ab und an in den HaBes unterwegs. Eure Nightrides sind mir allerdings zu spät, sonst hätte ich mich da schon mal eingeklinkt.

So denn,
Manni


----------



## John Rico (25. Februar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist eine Avid SD7, Beläge ebenfalls Avid und noch eine andere Sorte, weiss den Namen grade nicht. Habe gestern noch mal Anstellwinkel verändert, werde spätestens Freitag probieren ob es etwas gebracht hat.



Hast du mal die Felge richtig entfettet und ggf. leicht angeschliffen? (Ich trau mich eig. gar nicht zu fragen, da ich mir sicher bin, dass du alles durch hast)

Ansonsten wie gesagt die "Kool Stop Dual Compound" Beläge, kenne nichts besseres (die Avid sind zwar deutlich besser als Shimano, kommen an die rot-schwarzen KS aber mMn nicht heran).


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Februar 2010)

So, da ich dieses WE Strohwitwer bin und heute FREI habe, werde ich gleich (so gegen 09.00 Uhr) mal eine Runde Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (28. Februar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist eine Avid SD7, Beläge ebenfalls Avid und noch eine andere Sorte, weiss den Namen grade nicht. Habe gestern noch mal Anstellwinkel verändert, werde spätestens Freitag probieren ob es etwas gebracht hat.
> 
> Michael S. Kenne ich nicht, letztes Jahr waren Catsoft, Chrissie, gnss, cristina, gfreude und ich öfters unterwegs. Ich bin auch ab und an in den HaBes unterwegs. Eure Nightrides sind mir allerdings zu spät, sonst hätte ich mich da schon mal eingeklinkt.
> 
> ...



Hi, unsere Nightrides sind so spät, weil viele von uns es beruflich nicht eher schaffen und dann auch die Zwerge noch ins Bett begleiten wollen...

Sonst würden wir "evening-ride" schreiben 

Gruss
chrischan


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Februar 2010)

Bin heute 2 Stunden allein durch den Regen geradelt. 3 Mountainbiker habe ich gesehen, war einer von den Pionieren dabei?


----------



## plattsnacker (1. März 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Bin heute 2 Stunden allein durch den Regen geradelt. 3 Mountainbiker habe ich gesehen, war einer von den Pionieren dabei?


Hi,
soweit ich es beurteilen kann, war kein Pionier unterwegs. 
Aber versuch's doch mal in dem Thread der Sachsenwaldpioniere selbst 
<http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397222&page=12>

Normal treten wir nur ab 20 Uhr im Rudel mit Chinakracher-Flutern auf... 


Gruss
chrischan


----------



## Manni1599 (1. März 2010)

Neuer Versuch!

Dienstag, 02.03.2010, 1830 Uhr, Teffpunkt beim Bäcker. 
Marschenbahndammrunde.

Bitte LMB beachten.
Manni


----------



## GFreude (1. März 2010)

Kann leider nicht! 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch!
> 
> Dienstag, 02.03.2010, 1830 Uhr, Teffpunkt beim Bäcker.
> Marschenbahndammrunde.
> ...


----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2010)

Abba ich wohl. Mal sehen was das Wetter so sagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (18. März 2010)

Ich hab morgen frei!

Möchte gerne eine Runde fahren, noch jemand Interesse?

2-3 Stunden sollten es schon werden.

Heute Abend fahre ich auch, so gegen 17.30-17.45 Uhr ab Bäcker.
Wenn jemand mag, gerne. Licht nicht vergessen!

Manni


----------



## Catsoft (18. März 2010)

Moin Manni!

Morgen geht leider noch nicht, hab gerade einen langen Tag mit 2500 Hm in den Beinen. Da werden das nur ein paar KM flach. Könntest aber auch den Flieger nehmen, dann treffen uns Mittags in der Tango Bar.


Aber nächste Woche greife ich wieder an 

Robert


Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (19. März 2010)

Wird auch Zeit dass ihr wieder nach Hause kommt. Alleine fahren ist laaaaangweilig. Heute habe ich gute 40 Km geschafft. Habe mich und das Rad total eingesaut, aber Spaß hats gemacht. 6 und so weiter schon gut fahrbar.Vielleicht will Günni morgen mitfahren. Irgendwie ist sonst keiner unterwegs, owohl ich heute frische Reifenspuren gesehen habe.

*Wenn jemand morgen mitfahren möchte, bitte hier melden.*

Noch ein Bild:








Wer genau hinschaut, sieht die Frühlingsboten.


----------



## Catsoft (19. März 2010)

Moin!

Gestern noch die Schneereste am Putsch, aber heute im Fachen echt gutes Wetter, Irgendwie schon zu warm 

Robert


----------



## gnss (19. März 2010)

Morgen kommt angeblich ganz viel Wasser vom Himmel, dabei waren die Wege größtenteils schon recht trocken.


----------



## GFreude (20. März 2010)

Ich nutze das schlechte Wetter und kuriere meinen Hintern und meinen großen Zeh aus. Gestern das erste mal wieder nach 2,5 Monaten auf den harten Sattel, da schwächelte das alte Fleisch ;-)
Bin für heute also raus!



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wird auch Zeit dass ihr wieder nach Hause kommt. Alleine fahren ist laaaaangweilig. Heute habe ich gute 40 Km geschafft. Habe mich und das Rad total eingesaut, aber Spaß hats gemacht. 6 und so weiter schon gut fahrbar.Vielleicht will Günni morgen mitfahren. Irgendwie ist sonst keiner unterwegs, owohl ich heute frische Reifenspuren gesehen habe.
> 
> *Wenn jemand morgen mitfahren möchte, bitte hier melden.*
> ...
> QUOTE]


----------



## Manni1599 (21. März 2010)

Heute war ich mit dem Singlespeeder unterwegs. Ziel war der Aussichtspunkt Schnakenbek Sandkrug. Wetter war klasse, hier und da sicher etwas nass, aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker. Ging prima mit einem Gang, habe alles recht locker geschafft. Es wird...



@Chrissie und Robert: Willkommen zurück!


----------



## Catsoft (21. März 2010)

Back home 


Was geht diese Woche?

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (22. März 2010)

DIENSTAG, 18.30 Uhr, Start bei Chrissie und Robert.


----------



## "Joker" (23. März 2010)

Sofern ihr noch jemanden mehr dabei haben wollt, werde ich es demnächst mal einrichten, mitzufahren, wenn ich wieder ein bisschen fitter bin. Ich würde dann aus Altengamme dazustoßen.

Ich habe diese Saison erst zwei Touren hinter mir und merke, dass ich noch nicht so ganz 'drin bin...mal sehen, wie es in einer Woche ausschaut. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (23. März 2010)

Du bist natürlich herzlich willkommen!
Melde Dich ruhig mal, unser Tempo ist auch nicht allzu hoch.


----------



## Catsoft (23. März 2010)

Und ich dachte wir machen ein paar intensive Einheiten als Vorbereitung auf den Höllenritt


----------



## "Joker" (23. März 2010)

Ja cool - das klingt gut 

Wo trefft ihr euch denn immer so? Das mit der Mehrzweckhalle habe ich hier schon häufiger gelesen. Wo genau ist das? Wenn ich es auf der Karte sehe, weiß ich wahrscheinlich direkt bescheid. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## gnss (23. März 2010)

das runde neben dem großen roten:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...0749,10.311983&spn=0.002906,0.008245&t=h&z=18



Catsoft schrieb:


> Und ich dachte wir machen ein paar intensive Einheiten als Vorbereitung auf den Höllenritt


Intensiv im Wald oder auf dem Marschbahndamm?


----------



## Manni1599 (23. März 2010)

*WALD!*


----------



## "Joker" (23. März 2010)

Achda, ja das habe ich mir gedacht  Dann bis nächste Woche oder so! Ich gebe mein bestes, bis dahin wieder wenigstens bei 80% zu sein 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Manni1599 (23. März 2010)

War eine sehr schöne Runde heute!

Nächste Gelegenheit: DONNERSTAG, 25.03.2010, 18.30 UHR,
Treffpunkt: Bäcker (am Stubbenberg). Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## Manni1599 (1. April 2010)

Wollen wir denn Karfreitag eine große, gemeinsame Runde drehen?
Wer wäre dabei?

Ich sag mal lockeres Tempo, dafür etwas länger, vielleicht Richtung Lauenburg?

Meldet euch mal, ansonsten fahre ich alleine.


----------



## plattsnacker (1. April 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wollen wir denn Karfreitag eine große, gemeinsame Runde drehen?
> Wer wäre dabei?
> 
> Ich sag mal lockeres Tempo, dafür etwas länger, vielleicht Richtung Lauenburg?
> ...



Hallo,

wenn deinerseits Interesse besteht, kommen vielleicht einige aus "unserem" Thread "Sachsenwaldpioniere" mit. Dazu müsstest Du dort die Anfrage reinstellen. Wird auch von einigen Hamburger Jungs gelesen, die außer den HaBes auch mal über die Tellerrand "Geestkante" gucken wollen. Ich selbst kann leider nicht. 

Gruss aus Reinbek + schöne Ostertage in die (fast) Nachbargemeinde
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. April 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn deinerseits Interesse besteht, kommen vielleicht einige aus "unserem" Thread "Sachsenwaldpioniere" mit. Dazu müsstest Du dort die Anfrage reinstellen. Wird auch von einigen Hamburger Jungs gelesen, die außer den HaBes auch mal über die Tellerrand "Geestkante" gucken wollen. Ich selbst kann leider nicht.
> 
> ...



Nee, nee, bleib mal in Escheburg


----------



## plattsnacker (1. April 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nee, nee, bleib mal in Escheburg



Sorry, wollte die Dorfgemeinschaft nicht stören.


----------



## Manni1599 (1. April 2010)

Also, morgen 10.50 Uhr beim Bäcker, Stubbenberg, Escheburg. Es geht nach Lauenburg, 2 X Singlespeed sind am Start

Bis dann!


----------



## Catsoft (1. April 2010)

Moin Manni!

Das mit dem Singlespeeder entscheidet sich bei mir kurzfristig...

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (1. April 2010)

Ooooch komm, ich warte auch auf Dich.......


----------



## gnss (1. April 2010)

War der schon vorher da oder ist das ansteckend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (1. April 2010)

Ich befürchte ansteckend, hochgradig!


----------



## GFreude (2. April 2010)

Hi Manni,

dieses Jahr komme ich nicht so richtig in schwung. Habe mir letzte Woche irgendwie das Knie verdreht und schone nun schon seit 1,5 Wochen das Knie. Allerdings ohne Erfolg  Teste heute mal ne kleine Asphaltrunde an, mal sehen, ob es schlimmer wird, so bleibt, oder besser wird. 

Bis dahin
Günni


Manni1599 schrieb:


> Also, morgen 10.50 Uhr beim Bäcker, Stubbenberg, Escheburg. Es geht nach Lauenburg, 2 X Singlespeed sind am Start
> 
> Bis dann!


----------



## Manni1599 (5. April 2010)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Heute, 12.50 Uhr treffen beim Bäcker in Escheburg, Stubbenberg. Singlespeed taugliche Runde

Manni


----------



## Catsoft (5. April 2010)

War ne nette Runde. Leider hat sich bei meiner DT 240 der übliche Riss im Nabenkörper eingestellt  Aber ein neues HR (Hope) ist geordert.

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (7. April 2010)

Heute Abend, 18.15 Uhr, Bäcker in Escheburg, Stubbenberg.

Licht nicht vergessen.


----------



## Catsoft (7. April 2010)

Isch habe abba gar keine Singlespeeder


----------



## Manni1599 (7. April 2010)

Auf Wunsch eines einzenen Herrn heute mit Schaltung!


----------



## Manni1599 (12. April 2010)

Morgen, Dienstag, 13.04.2010, 18.15 Uhr beim Bäcker. 
Etwa 2 Std fahren wir, Licht zur Sicherheit mitbringen.

Bis dann!


----------



## Catsoft (12. April 2010)

SSP ist fertig


----------



## Manni1599 (13. April 2010)

manni1599 schrieb:


> morgen, dienstag, 13.04.2010, 18.15 uhr beim bäcker.
> Etwa 2 std fahren wir, licht zur sicherheit mitbringen.
> 
> Bis dann!



singlespeed taugliche runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (13. April 2010)

Moin Manni!

Dann machen wir uns nachher mal wieder zum Affen 

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (14. April 2010)

Der eine Affe ist tot, gekillt von den neuen Trainingsreizen.  In der einen Sekunde treten wie Hulk und in den nächsten wie ein Duracell Hase. Das kann nicht gesund sein 

Robert


----------



## Stemmel (14. April 2010)

... es gibt ja noch eine Steigerung...


----------



## Catsoft (14. April 2010)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... es gibt ja noch eine Steigerung...


----------



## Manni1599 (16. April 2010)

Daggi meint, die Steigerung sei dann wohl FIXED!


----------



## Catsoft (16. April 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Daggi meint, die Steigerung sei dann wohl FIXED!



Dafür bin ich echt nicht mehr jung genug


----------



## Stemmel (16. April 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Daggi meint, die Steigerung sei dann wohl FIXED!



genau! 



Catsoft schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich echt nicht mehr jung genug



Ausprobieren!


----------



## Manni1599 (19. April 2010)

Morgen Abend, 19.00 UHR beim Bäcker, ich stell den Termin mal ins LMB.


----------



## gnss (20. April 2010)

Beim bäcker waren nur die Autos, die an der Ampel warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (21. April 2010)

Hi Martin,

tut mir leid, aber es hatte sich niemand gemeldet, da habe ich mal einen Sofa-Abend gemacht. 
Hättest ja mal kurz rumkommen können, war ja nicht allzu weit.


----------



## Manni1599 (21. April 2010)

Morgen, donnerstag, 22.04.2010 neuer Versuch. 19.00 Uhr beim  Bäcker. Ich werde wohl mit dem Singlespeeder fahren.

Termin im LMB.
Wenn sich keiner meldet, fahre ich evtl. etwas früher los.


----------



## Catsoft (21. April 2010)

Früher klingt gut. Kurzfristige Abstimmung!


----------



## gnss (21. April 2010)

Ich kann morgen nicht.


----------



## Catsoft (22. April 2010)

Moin!

Hier mal Bilder von unserem Sunsetride...









Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (24. April 2010)

Morgen, Sonntag, 25.04.2010, 13.00 Uhr Treffen beim Bäcker, nach Lauenburg auf einen Kaffee. Tempo eher langsam, Singlespeedtauglich, erste Ausfahrt mit Carla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (25. April 2010)

Bis dann! 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Morgen, Sonntag, 25.04.2010, 13.00 Uhr Treffen beim Bäcker, nach Lauenburg auf einen Kaffee. Tempo eher langsam, Singlespeedtauglich, erste Ausfahrt mit Carla.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. April 2010)

Wer mag, Morgen, Dienstag, 27.04, gegen 18.30 Uhr, Singlespeedtaugliche Runde

Bei mir oder beim Bäcker.

Manni


----------



## gnss (27. April 2010)

dabei


----------



## Manni1599 (27. April 2010)

Schöne Runde heute!

Nächster Termin: Donnerstag, 29.04.2010, 18.30 Uhr, Treffpunkt beim Bäcker, Stubbenberg, Escheburg.

Bis dahin,
Manni


----------



## Cristina (27. April 2010)

.


----------



## gnss (27. April 2010)

oops, falscher account. ssp oder normal?


----------



## Manni1599 (27. April 2010)

Egal. Wolltest Du nicht mit dem Würfel....
Dann nehme ich Elli.


----------



## gnss (27. April 2010)

ok würfel.


----------



## GFreude (29. April 2010)

wahrscheinlich OK; VOITL MC VIII, was sonst ...


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Mai 2010)

Nächste Runde: Dienstag, Treffen 18.30 Uhr beim Bäcker, Stubbenberg!

Eingangradtauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. Mai 2010)

Mal schauen, ob die Beine noch was hergeben....

Edit: Holst du uns bitte ab?


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Mai 2010)

Ja,ja.....

Spätestens an der Rampe des Grauens werden wir es wissen...


----------



## gnss (4. Mai 2010)

dabei


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2010)

Wenn es morgen, Samstag, 08.05.2010 Wettertechnisch nicht allzu gruselig ist, werde ich eine Runde drehen. So ab 11.00 Uhr, Bäcker, Stubbenberg.
Manni


----------



## gnss (22. Mai 2010)

Wird hier nicht mehr gefahren? Morgen nach lauenburg? Als berlin-vorbereitung zum lübecker ortsschild, oder will heute nachmittag jemand mit zu meich fliegen?


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Mai 2010)

Rennradfahren ist DOOF!

Willst Du zu Meich und dort fahren oder mit dem Renner zu Meich?

Ich muss bis 14.00 Uhr arbeiten, danach werde ich auch fahren (On One)

Morgen gerne nach Lauenburg, Singlespeed!


----------



## gnss (22. Mai 2010)

Dort radfahren


----------



## madbull (22. Mai 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> Dort radfahren


Red nicht, eigentlich kommst du doch immer nur wegen Niedereggers Pflaume-Zimt-Eis!


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Mai 2010)

@gnss: Wann willst Du los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (22. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich so auf die uhr gucke hoffe ich auf 15:30


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Mai 2010)

Ach, so spät?

Ich will ja heute mit Daggi grillen, da bleibe ich doch lieber in Escheburger Umgebung.

Aber morgen Lauenburg geht klar!





PS: Meich, ich ess ne Wurst für Dich mit!


----------



## Stemmel (22. Mai 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ach, so spät?
> 
> Ich will ja heute mit Daggi grillen, da bleibe ich doch lieber in Escheburger Umgebung.



Mir knurrt jetzt schon der Magen... Noch nix gegessen... 




Manni1599 schrieb:


> Aber morgen Lauenburg geht klar!



Ja, morgen müsst ihr eine laaaange Tour machen. Außer 'Klar-Schiff' muss ich unbedingt noch eine Seife machen!


----------



## madbull (22. Mai 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> PS: Meich, ich ess ne Wurst für Dich mit!


Pass du ma lieber uff, dass du den Grashüpfer nicht im Wald verlierst! Stell dir vor, du gehst pinkeln, drehst dich wieder um - und findest dein Rad nicht wieder, bei DER perfekten Tarnung!


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Mai 2010)

Morgen nach Lauenburg *MUSS* allerdings eine *WIRKLICH* gemütliche Ausfahrt werden. Schulter und Arm sind noch nicht wieder voll einsatzfähig. Es geht zwar ganz gut, aber ich will es nicht übertreiben.

Das On One ist der Hammer!

Wann wollen wir los? 
So gegen 13.00 Uhr?


----------



## GFreude (22. Mai 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Morgen nach Lauenburg *MUSS* allerdings eine *WIRKLICH* gemütliche Ausfahrt werden. Schulter und Arm sind noch nicht wieder voll einsatzfähig. Es geht zwar ganz gut, aber ich will es nicht übertreiben.
> 
> Das On One ist der Hammer!
> 
> ...



OK, bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (22. Mai 2010)

Ok


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Mai 2010)

War wieder einmal eine sehr schöne Runde gestern. Knapp 54 Km und 350 Hm in gut 3 Stunden Fahrzeit. Dazu ein kühles Alster und ein leckerer Milchkaffee in Lauenburg.
Martin, stell doch mal ein paar bilder ein, damit uns die nicht-Mitfahrer beneiden können...

Heute siehts ja nicht so prickelnd aus. 
Ich werde jetzt erstmal im Keller zum aufräumen und zerlegen des Zaskars verschwinden.


----------



## gnss (24. Mai 2010)

Nachher soll das Wetter besser werden, Bilder muß ich mal gucken, da ist überall nur ein Grashüpfer drauf.


----------



## madbull (24. Mai 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt erstmal im Keller zum aufräumen und zerlegen des Zaskars verschwinden.


*G*eheil*T*?


----------



## Stemmel (24. Mai 2010)

madbull schrieb:


> *G*eheil*T*?



... man kann mehrere Götter nebeneinander haben...


----------



## Stemmel (24. Mai 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> Nachher soll das Wetter besser werden,



Na, kann ja eigentlich auch nur besser werden (gerade von wetter.com geklaut): 

Amtliche WARNUNG vor GEWITTER mit STURMBÖEN und STARKREGEN
für den Kreis Herzogtum Lauenburg

gültig von: Montag, 24.05.2010 11:00 Uhr
bis: Montag, 24.05.2010 13:00 Uhr

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
am: Montag, 24.05.2010 10:53 Uhr

Einzelne Gewitter, dabei örtlich Starkregen mit Mengen zwischen
10 und 20 Litern pro Quadratmeter in kurzer Zeit und Windböen
bis 60km/h (Bft 7) aus West.


DWD RZ Hamburg


----------



## GFreude (24. Mai 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> Nachher soll das Wetter besser werden, Bilder muß ich mal gucken, da ist überall nur ein Grashüpfer drauf.



Ich bin für heute raus  Die Gefahr schmutzig zu werden ist einfach zu groß  
Nee, mal im Ernst. Ich nutze das mäßige Wetter und arbeite lieber ein bisschen und mach "Überstunden", damit ich bei schöneren Wetter frei nehmen kann.

War aber wirklich eine schöne Tour, auch wenn meine Bierreserven vernichtet wurden.  Somit beläuft sich die Gefahr beim nächsten Mal abgelaufenes Bier zu trinken gegen Null!

Melde mich per PN sobald die MK angekommen sind.

Bis die Tage
Günni


----------



## Catsoft (24. Mai 2010)

Was ein sche** Wetter  Wir wollten nach dem Hammer in der Rhön heute nur ein wenig ausrollen. Extrem Couching ist jetzt auch eine Alternative 

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (26. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter schaut ja richtig gut aus  Mal schau ob ich schon wieder auf  dem RR sitzen will. 210 Km hinterlassen doch so ihre Spuren  Ansonsten wird´s halt MTB.


----------



## gnss (26. Mai 2010)

Ist heute wieder Geheimtraining?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (26. Mai 2010)

Unser geheimes Geheimtraining für die Berge haben wir ja schon WE gemacht. Und ich kann sagen, dass ich zu alt werde um 18% mit ´ner Männerkurbel am RR zu treten. Aber für son´ paar Alpenpässe würd´ es schon reichen


----------



## 2RadChaot (29. Mai 2010)

servus nach escheburg!  ich bin auf der suche nach gleichgesinnte, verrückte biker aus reinbek und umgebung! lasst uns demnächst mal gemeinsam im sachsenwald fahren.


----------



## Catsoft (30. Mai 2010)

Moin, moin!

Das Wetter ist ja echt grausam. Das läßt sich doch nur mit Drogen aushalten  Aber da wird man mit den Baustellen fertig..













Robert


----------



## Stemmel (30. Mai 2010)

Du weißt ja: Zum Fahren viel zu schade! Wenn da Kratzer rankommen... Nee, nee, nee...


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich finde das Rad auch Klasse! Aber - nätürlich muss das bewegt werden. Das kann ja durchaus mal sehr behutsam passieren.


----------



## gnss (30. Mai 2010)

geil


----------



## Catsoft (26. Juni 2010)

Moin!

Bevor das Thema untergeht. War mal wieder unterwegs bei dem schönen Wetter. Vorher noch ein wenig gebastelt..





Robert


----------



## Catsoft (18. Dezember 2010)

Moin!

Ich war vorhin unterwegs. Ging´ soweit ganz gut. War zwar kalt und kräfteraubend, aber nur dort problematisch wo Fußgänger den Schnee zertrampelt haben. Im tiefen Schnee oder auf Fahrspuren ging´s unerwartet gut! Morgen gibt´s dann hoffentlich auch Bilder.


Robert


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Dezember 2010)

Moin Robert

Ganz alleine?
Wo warst genau unterwegs?Direkt am Geesthang?
Heut hatt ich endlich die"richtigen"Reifen drauf....gottseidank!
Aber selbst damit waren trotz geringen Luftdrucks(v 1,6/h 1,8) auch die kleinsten Anstiege fast unmöglich.....Spassig ists trotzdem,grad bei dem Wetterchen,gell?

Grüße zuhause

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin!

Wer nicht unterwegs war hat echt was verpasst  Unsere Schneehasen...





Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Dezember 2010)

Schicke Bikes!

Beim nächsten mal werden es 3 Schneehasen

Manni


----------



## Stemmel (21. Dezember 2010)

Bei den Temperaturen!!!!!!!!!  Aktuell haben wir MINUS 10,2 Grad Celsius! 

Ihr seid doch


----------



## Catsoft (21. Dezember 2010)

Das Bild ist bei -9 entstanden. War trotzdem schön.

Robert


----------



## Deleted 15311 (21. Dezember 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das Bild ist bei -9 entstanden. War trotzdem schön.
> 
> Robert



Alles ne Frage der Klamotten(und Technik)....
Wo warn das?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Catsoft (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Nils,
das ist in Escheburg Richtung B207. Ein paar hundert Meter von unseren letzten Treffen entfernt.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (21. Dezember 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hallo Nils,
> das ist in Escheburg Richtung B207. Ein paar hundert Meter von unseren letzten Treffen entfernt.
> 
> Robert



Moin Robert

Ok,hab mich schon gefragt wo dieser Baumstumpf ist...(Tu ich aber irgendwie immernoch)

Grüße zuhause und euch schöne Feiertage

Nils


----------



## Catsoft (22. Dezember 2010)

Moin!

Heute waren die Bedingungen schwieriger als am WE. Wo die Wege festgefahren waren, ging es einigermassen. Wo nur getrampelt war, ging´s nicht vorwärts. Durch den Neuschnee war auch der Untergrund nicht mehr einzuschätzen.

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (4. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Kann jemand einen Zustandsbericht für den Marschenbahndamm geben?

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Januar 2011)

Am Wochenende wird wohl Eingängiger Besuch aus Timmendorf in Escheburg sein. Wollen wir mal versuchen, eine Runde zu fahren?
Samstag vielleicht?

Manni


----------



## Catsoft (5. Januar 2011)

Ich bin dabei wenns paßt! Hoffentlich wird mein Eingänger fertig


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Januar 2011)

Oh, ich sehe grade in Deinem Album dass er da ist! 
Da kündige ich doch gleich mal einen Kurzbesuch an!

Glückwunsch!

(Reba ist auf dem Weg....)


----------



## madbull (9. Januar 2011)

Äschebuach - ich komme wieder!  






Escheburg by My brain hurts! on Flickr


----------



## Catsoft (10. Januar 2011)

War nett mit euch durch den Frühling zu radeln


----------



## biker_tom (25. Januar 2011)

Nur mal ein Lebenszeichen in Richtung Escheburg schickt...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Januar 2011)

Tom, schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören.

Fährst Du noch Rad?

Bei uns hier ist zwar das Forenleben nicht mehr so dolle, aber wir fahren  regelmäßig. Auch in der Woche Abends (Nightrides, zur Zeit eher auf dem Marschenbahndamm, der Witterung geschuldet), sonst an den Wochenenden immer, dann auch gerne Wald.
Melde Dich doch gerne mal, das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen "Verschollenen".

Gruß,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Manni,

MTB bin ich jetzt gut 1,5 Jahre  nicht merh gefahren, seid dem meine Frau und ich uns neue Trekkingräder zugelegt haben.

Spiele allerdings mit dem gedanken meine beiden MTB's umzubauen. das eie als "Speedrad" (schmale Pellen und Gepäckträger) um damit entweder Morgens zur Arbeit oder Abends zurück zu fahren. Und das Fully etwas modernisieren. Vorallen die Gabel ändern und einen anderen Dämpfer hinden.

Kennst du jemanden, der sich mit Votec-Gabeln auskennt?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## madbull (26. Januar 2011)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Kennst du jemanden, der sich mit Votec-Gabeln auskennt?


Günni!

;-)


----------



## Tracer (26. Januar 2011)

Cristina schrieb:


> Nun endlich die kleine Dame im 6019 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gnss (26. Januar 2011)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Kennst du jemanden, der sich mit Votec-Gabeln auskennt?


www.steinerdesign.net

Wirtschaftlich wird das wahrscheinlich wenig Sinn machen.



Tracer schrieb:


> schönes bike!
> gibts ein aktuelles bild?



Da Cristina sich gerade aus dem Forum ausgesperrt hat mache ich das mal:


----------



## biker_tom (27. Januar 2011)

Wer kennt sich denn mit Gabel und Dämpfern aus...

Kann man diese auch in der Bucht kaufen, ohne auch die Nase zu fallen?

Thomas


----------



## GFreude (27. Januar 2011)

Hi Tom,

versuch es einfach bei Steinerdesign. Der hat die Gabel schließlich auch mal erfunden und kennt sich bestens damit aus.
Herr Steiner bietet auch an, ihm die Gabel zu schicken damit er einen Vorschlag machen kann, was sinnvoll zu machen ist. Er macht dir dann auch einen Kostenvoranschlag und du kannst entscheiden, ob du es machen lassen willst oder auch nicht. Ruf ihn doch einfach mal an. Herr Steiner ist bekannt für besten Service für kleines Geld!

Der Link steht ja oben schon.

Normalerweise ist die Gabel doch unkaputtbar! Ich fahre in meinen Hardtail eine Classic die über 10 Jahre ist. Ausser ein paar neue Elastomere und ein wenig Gabelfett hat die noch keine großartige Wartung benötigt.

Im Fully fahre ich die neue Generation von Herrn Steiner die "MC AIR" mit DLS, SLS, Absenkfunktion, stufenlosen wieder Hochfahren während der Fahrt und verstärkten Standrohren. Natürlich mit Lockout alles bequem fernbedienbar während der Fahrt durch Schalter am Lenker. Also jede Menge Komfort um nicht schickimicki zu sagen ;-))) Fehlt nur noch die Funkfernbedienung ))

Bin sehr zufrieden und würde immer wieder bei Hr. Steiner kaufen. Wenn doch mal was sein sollte, wie zum Beispiel, wenn dicke Finger die Gabel auseinanderbauen ohne vorher den Druck abzulassen und das halbe Gabelleben umher fliegt, repariert Hr. Steiner schnell die Gabel für kleine Geld. 

Also ruf den Meister einfach mal an, kann ja nicht schaden! Er nimmt sich garantiert Zeit für dich.

Viele Grüße
Günni



biker_tom schrieb:


> Hallo Manni,
> 
> MTB bin ich jetzt gut 1,5 Jahre  nicht merh gefahren, seid dem meine Frau und ich uns neue Trekkingräder zugelegt haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Januar 2011)

Morgen vielleicht mal eine schöne Geestkanten-Runde Richtung Lauenburg oder so?

Start nicht so spät, so gegen 11.30-12.00 Uhr?

Wer kommt mit?

Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Februar 2011)

Wie wäre es am SONNTAG mit einer kleinen Ausfahrt?

Ich habe mir das fest vorgenommen, werde wohl die 46Km in moderatem Tempo fahren.

Wer Kommt mit?


----------



## Catsoft (7. Februar 2011)

Moin Manni,

dein Vorhaben ist löblich 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (13. Februar 2011)

3cm Schnee waren wohl zuviel?


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Februar 2011)

Heute waren Martin und ich mal Richtung Lauenburg unterwegs. War wirklich schön, teilweise sogar mit Sonne.

Wollen wir Samstag oder Sonntag nochmal eine Runde fahren?

Heute:


----------



## Catsoft (12. Juli 2011)

Sonntags in Escheburg:





Schön siehts aus 

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Juli 2011)

Aus dem rechten Glas schmeckt übrigens alles. Bestimmt!


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juli 2011)

Aus dem rechten habe ich gerade meinen Latte getrunken. Geht also auch was anderes als isotonische Getränke   Das Linke ist aber auch sehr lecker....


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Juli 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Aus dem rechten habe ich gerade meinen Latte getrunken. Geht also auch was anderes als isotonische Getränke   Das Linke ist aber auch sehr lecker....



Hast Du etwa schon wieder Urlaub?

Hat sich da Ibismäßig schon etwas getan bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (14. Juli 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hat sich da Ibismäßig schon etwas getan bei euch?



Du hist aber "etwas" begrifftsstutzig


----------



## biker_tom (16. September 2011)

Moin moin,

@ Manni:

Geht ihr noch regelmäßig zu dem Tanzen im Gemeindehaus?

Monika und Ich haben Rückenprobleme und jetzt sagte meine Physiotherapeutin, das Tanzen der Rückenmuskulatur helfen soll....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## GFreude (17. September 2011)

MANNI, du alter Tanzbär.

Das wusste ich ja noch gar nicht! 





biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> @ Manni:
> 
> ...


----------



## Stemmel (17. September 2011)

...  und mir erzählt er immer, dass es zum Nightride geht...


----------



## Manni1599 (18. September 2011)

GFreude schrieb:


> MANNI, du alter Tanzbär.
> 
> Das wusste ich ja noch gar nicht!



Mist. Erwischt.

Dabei wolte ich bei der nächsten Staffel von dieser hervorragenden Tanz-Casting-Show mal mit Heide Simonis oder Maite Kelly (aber nur wenn Sie sich gewaschen hat) ein Tänzchen wagen.

Dann eben nicht!

@Biker Tom: Tanzen tue ich nur mit Blutalkoholgehalt ü.2 Promille oder bei vorgehaltener Schusswaffe.


----------



## Catsoft (27. September 2011)

Moin!

Wie schau´n die Trails rund um Escheburg aus? Hier ist 27 Grad warm und trocken 





Film gibt's z.B. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8751846&postcount=2079

Haltet die Trails frei!

Robert


----------



## GFreude (2. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

die Trails schauen gut aus! Irgendwas zwischen 23 und 27 Grad haben bzw. hatten wir auch die Tage. Also bestes Bike-Wetter hier im Lande.

@ALEX: Falls du das liest; hier bist du richtig. Ich hoffe, ich habe dich nicht allzu sehr angetrieben  Bis zum nächsten Mal auf einem Trail rund um Escheburg!


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Wir waren mal mit etwas anderen Lenkern unterwegs....





Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Dezember 2011)

Heute waren wir mal wieder mit Richtigen Fahrrädern unterwegs. In Anlehnung an "Uns Uwe", der ja öfters mit den "Schneeforschern" unterwegs ist, nenne ich unsere Gruppe mal die "Schlammforscher...."

Trotzdem wars sehr schön.





Ja Ja, putzen macht Spaß!




 

ÜBRIGENS: Wir fahren mindestens 3 mal die Woche, wer also mal mitfahren will, gerne hier melden oder per PN.


----------



## Catsoft (4. Dezember 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> In Anlehnung an "Uns Uwe", der ja öfters mit den "Schneeforschern" unterwegs ist, nenne ich unsere Gruppe mal die "Schlammforscher...."



*EUCH* Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (4. Dezember 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> *EUCH* Uwe



WIR hatten heute übrigens ein ERSTLIGA-Spiel (welches selbstverständlich gewonnen wurde!)

Hattet IHR nicht gestern ein ZWEITliga-Spiel?


----------



## Catsoft (4. Dezember 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> WIR hatten heute übrigens ein ERSTLIGA-Spiel (welches selbstverständlich gewonnen wurde!)
> 
> Hattet IHR nicht gestern ein ZWEITliga-Spiel?



Es geht um viel mehr als die Liga oder einen Sieg


----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Ich war heute in Richtung Börnsen, Bergedorf, Reinbek unterwegs. Die Wege gehen gar nicht, selbst bergab muss man treten. Gegen das letzte WE wo es fast staubig war 

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (14. März 2012)

Moin Jungs!

War mal wieder eine schöne Runde durch die Nacht! Auch wenn der "Umweg der Qualen" im Programm war 

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (15. März 2012)

Ja, war echt schön. 

Auch wenn wir die Rampe des Grauens ausgelassen haben.....

Robert & Chrissie : Viel Spaß auf Malle!

Martin und mir: Viel Spaß im Harz!


----------



## GFreude (16. März 2012)

Euch allen viel Spaß!

Ich habe mich heute, bei dem bomben Wetter, in den Harburger Bergen amüsiert und die Strecke vom letzten Sonntag nachgefahren! Schön war's 


Bis die Tage ...




Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, war echt schön.
> 
> Auch wenn wir die Rampe des Grauens ausgelassen haben.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Stemmel (18. März 2012)

@Robert
Denk nicht, die Aktion mit dem Scheibenwischer war heimlich. Nein, Du wurdest genau beobachtet! 

Die Nachbarin hat mich abgefangen und mich nach Dir ausgefragt... Sie hat sich Dein Gesicht genau gemerkt, damit sie Hinweise geben kann falls es nicht rechtens war!


----------



## Manni1599 (18. März 2012)

Getern bei superschönem Wetter im Harz konnten wir allerlei Untergründe befahren:

Schnee, gibt es in den höheren Lagen noch reichlich:



Wasser, fließend:



schön glatt mit Flow:



Und natürlich schön holprig:


----------



## gnss (18. März 2012)

es war schei$$e wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (20. März 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Ich will heute Abend eine Runde (Crosserkompatibel) fahren, wer möchte, darf gerne mitkommen. ca. 18.15 Uhr beim Bäcker.

Wenn ich nichts höre, starte ich individuell.

*MORGEN, 21.03.2012 um 18.30 Uhr Nightride, auch ab Bäcker, MTB, ca.35 Km, Lichtpflicht, ca. 1,5-2 Stunden. *


----------



## gnss (21. März 2012)

1830 geht klar, sonst kaufe ich wieder irgendwelche fahrradteile. wetterradar sieht auch gut aus und ich hoffe, dass es bedeckt bleibt.


----------



## gnss (21. März 2012)

perfekt, erst im hellen einrollen, dann im dunkeln trails schreddern, froschslalom, dank wolkendecke bis zum schluß frühlingshafte temperaturen und nichts gekauft.


----------



## Catsoft (24. März 2012)

Moin!

Wir stehen im Moment auf diese Variante





Grüße 
Chrissie und Robert


----------



## Stemmel (24. März 2012)

Bei uns sieht es aktuell SO aus...


----------



## Manni1599 (24. März 2012)

Vor dem Grillen war ich mit Agent Orange gut 60 Km unterwegs:




Morgen fahren wir in die Lüneburger Heide (Martin, Günni, Günnis Kumpel und ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (24. März 2012)

Und wie läuft der so?


----------



## Manni1599 (24. März 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und wie läuft der so?



Prima. Ist ja ein klein wenig länger als der Vortrieb, passt mir sehr gut. Ich fühle mich sehr wohl darauf!


----------



## Catsoft (25. März 2012)

Na dann guten Vortrieb


----------



## Catsoft (26. März 2012)

Guten Abend Escheburg!

Ich hoffe der Ausflug in die Heide war gut.

Wir haben heute unsern obligatorischen Ausflug in die Tango-Bar gemacht.
Die Schinken-Käseplatte und der Kuchen war mal wieder die Reise Wert.

Bis in Kürze
Robert


----------



## gnss (26. März 2012)

Wenn ihr noch mehr Erdbeerkuchen mit Sahne in euch reinstopft müssen wir demnächst noch länger auf euch warten.


----------



## Catsoft (26. März 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch mehr Erdbeerkuchen mit Sahne in euch reinstopft müssen wir demnächst noch länger auf euch warten.



Da macht euch mal keine Hoffnung. Ein Stück Torte auf 140 Km ist nicht wirklich viel


----------



## Manni1599 (28. März 2012)

Heute Abend treffen um 18.15 Uhr bei mir / Bäcker.

MTB


----------



## Catsoft (30. März 2012)

So, die letzte Torte ist verspeist


----------



## Catsoft (1. April 2012)

Moin!

Was ist den auf der 6 passiert?  Kaum ist man mal 14 Tage nicht da...


Robert


----------



## gnss (1. April 2012)

Am Mittwoch war sie noch gut. Erzähl mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. April 2012)

Wenn mann von Bismarcks kommt, hat jemand  sich viel Mühe mit Ästen auf dem Weg gemacht. Kurz vor Ende sind dann ein paar Bäume gefällt worden und die "Rest" liegen auf dem Weg.


----------



## gnss (1. April 2012)

Da hättet ihr ein wenig alternativen Kraftsport machen können.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. April 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wenn mann von Bismarcks kommt, hat jemand  sich viel Mühe mit Ästen auf dem Weg gemacht. Kurz vor Ende sind dann ein paar Bäume gefällt worden und die "Rest" liegen auf dem Weg.



Moin

Toll,denn hab ich den meisten Kram wohl umsonst weggeräumt!
Ist doch jedes Jahr dasselbe:Kaum steigen die Temperaturen wieder regelmäßig über die 10Grad Marke schon kommen die Leute mit zu viel Zeit und Langeweile wieder aus ihrem Bau und wollen unsereins erzählen bzw.zeigen was sie von uns halten...
Die Begegnung mit dem Stöckchenleger(Männliches Wesen mittelaltem Semesters)war"vorsichtig ausgesprochen"wenig sachlich nachdem er mich angefasst hatte und ich ihm daraufhin klargemacht habe was passiert,wenn er dies nochmal täte!
Auch vorher war ein sachliches Gespräch nicht möglich,als ich ihn höflich,aber bestimmend und deutlich darauf ansprach,was das denn solle,da sich ja durchaus nicht nur meine Spezies der Mountainbikerowdys,wie er sich ausdrückte,sondern auch andere auf dem Weg bewegen!
Wenig gesprächsbereit und aggressiv,also obacht....
Am besten ignorieren drum rumfahren und garnicht erst anhalten,pure Zeitverschwendung!  

Grüße und schöne dicke Eier zu Ostern

Nils


----------



## Catsoft (24. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen aus Escheburg: Ich war gestern alleine auf NR unterwegs. Manni du hast echt was verpaßt! Der Boden ist einfach toll! Nur ein Karnickel und ein Bambi auf meiner Runde getroffen. Wer die Möglichkeit hat, sollte raus!

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (24. Januar 2013)

War auch heute ganz schön einsam. Bin auf der ganzen Tour nur einem Bambi begegnet...





Robert


----------



## GFreude (6. Februar 2013)

Moin,
einmal benutzter Bikeguard-Karton von Canyon kostenlos abzugeben. Hat jemand Bedarf?

Abholung in Escheburg!

Bei Bedarf einfach melden; sonst geht das Teil am Freitag ins Altpapier 

Viele Grüße
Günni


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Februar 2013)

GFreude schrieb:


> Moin,
> einmal benutzer Bikeguard-Karton von Canyon kostenlos abzugeben. Hat jemand Bedarf?
> 
> Abholung in Escheburg!
> ...



Moin !
Frag doch nochmal in unserem Thread. Da sind einige Canyon-Fahrer...

Gruss aus Reinbek
Chrischan


----------



## Catsoft (6. Februar 2013)

Welche Maße hat der Karton?


----------



## GFreude (6. Februar 2013)

Moin,

groß! ;-)  Habe ich nicht im Kopf. Der Karton ist aber so groß, dass ein Fully mit ausgebauten Rädern der Länge nach reinpasst, wobei der Lenker abgebaut und der Sattel versenkt werden muss.

Canyon listet folgende Maße auf:
Abmessungen BikeGuard
"Der Canyon BikeGuard schützt Dein Bike zuverlässig beim Transport. Er hat folgende Abmessungen:

Bikeguard Normal: 1295 x 295 x 790 mm

Bikeguard Groß: 1304 x 265 x 682 mm"

In einem Forum finde ich noch folgende Größenangabe:

Abmessungen: 1160 x 310 x 760 mm


Was soll ich sagen? Ich messe heute Abend einfach mal nach. Dann wissen wir mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (6. Februar 2013)

Nee, nee reicht schon. hatte nur keine Zeit selber zu suchen. Mir ist er zu groß


----------



## Manni1599 (16. April 2013)

So, mal wieder einLebenszeichen aus Escheburg.

Sonntag waren wir zu Viert unterwegs, 2 x 29er und 2 x 26er.
Immer schön an der Geestkante entlang nach Lauenburg, Dort dann Kaffee und Kuchen, es soll sogar Bier konsumiert worden sein (Hörensagen)



In Schnakenbek an der Elbe




Mangroventrail kurz vor Lauenburg




auf dem Heimweg wurde auch noch zünftig ein Reifen geflickt....
(weils so schön war, gleich 2 mal!)

Immer wieder eine schöne Runde!

Heute war ich (KEUCH!!) dann mit Robert ("Ich will mir heute nur ein bisschen die Beine vertreten") im Sachsenwald unterwegs.





Bis bald!


----------



## Catsoft (18. April 2013)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Heute war ich (KEUCH!!) dann mit Robert ("Ich will mir heute nur ein bisschen die Beine vertreten") im Sachsenwald unterwegs.
> Bis bald!



War aber auch ein schei** Gegenwind. Ansonsten hatten wir doch die perfekte Tempokontrolle: Sollange wir uns Unterhalten konnten ist alles gut, wenn die Unterhaltung stockt sind wir zu schnell 

P.S.: Das Zauberwort ist "Piano"....


----------



## Catsoft (19. April 2013)

Moin!

Wie ist der Zustand des Geesthanges bis Lauenburg? Wo haben Waldarbeiter gewütet?

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (19. April 2013)

Wie sieht es aus am Wochenende?
Wollen wir wieder eine längere Tour fahren?


----------



## GFreude (20. April 2013)

Bin dabei!

Wann und wo?

Ich hätte auch noch ein paar abgelaufene Bier im Keller! ;-) Natürlich nur was für Geniesser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (20. April 2013)

Wollen wir wieder so gegen 11.00 Uhr los? Vielleicht mal den X-Trail nach Kuddewöhrde?


----------



## GFreude (20. April 2013)

OK, ich komm zu Dir.

Sonst noch mal posten!

Gute Nacht


----------



## Catsoft (8. September 2014)

Moin!

Es geht leider wieder auf die dunkle Jahreszeit zu. Das Gute ist: Es gibt wieder NightRides 

Wie schaut es diesen Winter aus? Irgendwer Interesse an einer einfachen Runde, so ca. 1,5 Std. ohne große Schwierigkeiten?

Robert

P.S.: Und ja, den Termin der Pioniere kenn ich. Aber Reinbek ist eben nicht Escheburg....


----------



## Dodger79 (8. September 2014)

Moin!

Ich bin neu hier und ein blutiger MTB-Anfänger. Mein aktuelles Hardtail habe ich mir 2012 zu Reha-Zwecken zugelegt, aufgrund des Jobs bin ich aber kaum zum fahren gekommen. Nun bin ich Neu-Escheburger und würde mich freuen, wenn mir hier mal jemand mit der nötigen Geduld für einen Anfänger die Gegend zeigen könnte.


----------



## Stemmel (8. September 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Es geht leider wieder auf die dunkle Jahreszeit zu. Das Gute ist: Es gibt wieder NightRides
> 
> ...




Robert, was hast Du mich erschreckt! 
Aber schön, dass Du den Thread wieder belebst 

@Dodger79 
Willkommen in Escheburg!


----------



## plattsnacker (11. September 2014)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und ein blutiger MTB-Anfänger. Mein aktuelles Hardtail habe ich mir 2012 zu Reha-Zwecken zugelegt, aufgrund des Jobs bin ich aber kaum zum fahren gekommen. Nun bin ich Neu-Escheburger und würde mich freuen, wenn mir hier mal jemand mit der nötigen Geduld für einen Anfänger die Gegend zeigen könnte.



Hi Dodger !   Melde dich gern per PN bei mir, wenn du fahren willst. 
Gruß Christian ( aus Reinbek )


----------



## Catsoft (19. Oktober 2014)

Moin!

Ich habe eine neuen Helm abzugeben. Leider passt er mir nicht. Zurückschicken ist nicht, also biete ich ihn erst mal hier an.

Endura SYNPE in M/L. Der Helm ist "ungetragen" und es liegt ein zweiter Satz Pads bei. Sehr leichter und schöner Helm. Ich hätte gerne € 39,95 bei Abholung.













Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hier, ich bitte. 
Ich täte gleich mal vorbei kommen, wenn es recht ist.


----------



## Catsoft (19. Oktober 2014)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hier, ich bitte.
> Ich täte gleich mal vorbei kommen, wenn es recht ist.



Alles klar!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Oktober 2014)

Darf ich euch nach dem großartigen Sieg des großen HSV aufsuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (19. Oktober 2014)

Wann ist das? In 6 Monaten? . Ja klar....

Edit: Helm ist wohl wech....


----------



## ExilHarzer (4. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen! Komme auch aus Escheburg und wollte mal fragen, ob die Runde hier noch aktiv ist?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Dezember 2014)

Hi Mike,
die Runde ist durchaus aktiv.
Wir schreiben halt eher selten hier.

Wohnst Du schon länger in Escheburg?
Gruß
Manni


----------



## ExilHarzer (5. Dezember 2014)

Moin Manni,

wohne schon seit 2006 in Escheburg (oben am Grüppental), wusste aber zunächst gar nicht, wie viel MTB-freundliche Natur um einen herum vorhanden ist. Also hab ich mal seit Anfang diesen Jahres damit begonnen die nähere Umgebung, den Sachsenwald und den Billetrail bis Boberg umzupflügen. Also möglichst auch alles an Info zu sammeln, was nach eingehender Recherche aus dem Internet MTBfähig erscheint.
Mit den Sachsenwaldpionieren (durch Recherche im Internet auf diese Gruppe gestossen) hab ich auch schon mal Kontakt aufgenommen und einen Nightride mitgemacht. Durch die bin ich zumindest das erste Mal überhaupt auf das Thema Nightride gekommen (war für mich völlig neu), was ich auch sehr spannend finde. 
Wenn sich in Escheburg natürlich auch die Möglichkeit ergibt, quasi mit dem "Nachbarn" kurz mal einen Feierabend-Trail oder überhaupt irgendwelche Touren zu fahren - warum nicht?

Gruß

Mike

Anmerkung der Redaktion: Also nicht, dass ich an die 8 Jahre brauchte zu checken, wo ich wohne - nein - ich hab mich auch erst Ende 2013 dazu entschlossen, wieder in die Pedale zu treten - mit steigender Begeisterung.


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Januar 2015)

Moin! 
Endlich war mir der Wettergott wohlgesonnen und die erste längere Ausfahrt des Jahres konnte stattfinden. 48 Km in gut 4 Stunden standen zum Schluss auf dem Tacho. Nicht gerade Rekordverdächtig,aber sehr schön. Heute waren es dann bei der Brötchen Beschaffungs Runde nochmal 2 Stunden mit knapp 30 Km.
Ich habe unterwegs auch den ein oder anderen Biker gesehen. Leider alles unbekannte Gesichter.... 
Hier dann auch noch ein paar Bilder :


----------



## hoedsch (19. Januar 2015)

Schön, mal wieder was aus Escheburg zu hören. Für ein Saupark sieht die Karre aber noch viel zu sauber aus.


----------



## John Rico (19. Januar 2015)

Ebenfalls Grüße nach Escheburg! Aber Manni, seit wann fährst du denn was anderes als GT?


----------



## Catsoft (19. Januar 2015)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Schön, mal wieder was aus Escheburg zu hören. Für ein Saupark sieht die Karre aber noch viel zu sauber aus.


 
Manni hat wohl da ein besonderes Talent. Meine Karre sieht nach 30 Km Gelände im Moment anders aus 

Robert


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Januar 2015)

Moin! 
GT eigentlich nur noch klassisch.... 
Und beim neuen KONA "schluckt " die Farbe den Dreck.... 
Äußeren habe ich ja auch Augen im Kopf und muss nicht jede Schlammpackung mitnehmen..... 
Schön mal wieder von den "alten" Harburgern zu hören! 
Los Robert, poste mal ein Foto von Deinem neuen Schatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (19. Januar 2015)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Los Robert, poste mal ein Foto von Deinem neuen Schatz!



Mach ich am WE, muss noch mal umbauen


----------



## Catsoft (25. Januar 2015)

Feddich.... Gegen einen 35+ immer noch zierlich


----------



## Stemmel (25. Januar 2015)

Schöne Farbe (und nun doch mit weißer Gabel?)


----------



## Catsoft (25. Januar 2015)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Schöne Farbe (und nun doch mit weißer Gabel?)





Catsoft schrieb:


> Mach ich am WE, muss noch mal umbauen


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Januar 2015)

Sehr schön! 
Viiiieeeel schöner mit der weißen Gabel.


----------



## Catsoft (25. Januar 2015)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Viiiieeeel schöner mit der weißen Gabel.



Und demnächst machen wir eine Cotic Ausfahrt mit Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (4. Februar 2015)

Heute beim Sheldon Brown Memorial Ride:



Der Gerät:


----------



## hoedsch (5. Februar 2015)

Beim Foto hinter der Tanne sieht es auch fast so aus als hättest Du den Sheldon Brown Geier auf dem Helm.


----------



## Catsoft (5. Februar 2015)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Heute beim Sheldon Brown Memorial Ride:


 
Und ich war in Hangover  Schei** Arbeit.


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Februar 2015)

Da fragt sich der ungebildete Reinbeker: "wer war eigentlich Sheldon Brown ??"  -->  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheldon_Brown


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Februar 2015)

Am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden. Wie wäre es mit einer ruhigen Ausfahrt? 
Vielleicht Geestkante Richtung Lauenburg? 
Gerne auch etwas woanders hin, so 3-4 Stunden sollten in ruhigem Tempo mit ein paar Päuschen machbar sein. 
Grüße 
Manni


----------



## Catsoft (5. Februar 2015)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden. Wie wäre es mit einer ruhigen Ausfahrt?
> Vielleicht Geestkante Richtung Lauenburg?
> Gerne auch etwas woanders hin, so 3-4 Stunden sollten in ruhigem Tempo mit ein paar Päuschen machbar sein.
> Grüße
> Manni



Geestkante und ruhig


----------



## gnss (5. Februar 2015)

parallel, nich im zickzack. 
wäre mir recht, wettervorhersage ändert sich halbtäglich.


----------



## Catsoft (6. Februar 2015)

Wann?


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Februar 2015)

So gegen 11 Uhr? 
Oder wann könnt oder wollt ihr? 
Ich bin da flexibel...


----------



## Catsoft (6. Februar 2015)

Wie schaut es mit Samstag um 13 Uhr aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (6. Februar 2015)

Soll mir auch recht sein. 
Martin?


----------



## gnss (6. Februar 2015)

für mich ok.


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Februar 2015)

Ok, dann um 13 Uhr bei Robert. 
Ich werde Günni nochmal ansprechen. 
Bis dann!


----------



## Catsoft (6. Februar 2015)

Und wer nicht weiss wo das ist -> PM

Hier gibt es ja noch neue Mitleser


----------



## Catsoft (7. Februar 2015)

Hoffentlich wird's Wetter noch besser...


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Februar 2015)

Das Wetter hat uns zwar im Stich gelassen, aber es war trotzdem eine schöne Ausfahrt! 
Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder!


----------



## Catsoft (7. Februar 2015)

Mal schauen wie es nächsten Samstag aussieht....


----------



## gnss (7. Februar 2015)

war scheisse! danke für die motivation, ohne hätte mich heute niemand vor die tür bekommen.


----------



## Catsoft (8. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand das Entlüftungsset "One Way" von Shimano?

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (8. Februar 2015)

hab nur so einen gelben trichter und eine große flasche öl. meinst du tl-bt03 mit der katheterflasche?


----------



## Catsoft (12. Februar 2015)

Ja, Trichter und Spritze...


----------



## gnss (14. Februar 2015)

Wenn dich der Trichter weiterbringt kannst du den gern geliehen haben, Manni hat so weit ich mich erinnern kann auch einen. Wird heute gefahren?


----------



## Stemmel (14. Februar 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> ....  Wird heute gefahren?



Ja, ein Uhr bei Robert - soll ich von Manni ausrichten...


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Februar 2015)

Das war schön heute! 
An der Geestkante bis nach Sandkrug bei schönstem Sonnenschein mit Martin, Robert und Chrissie.


----------



## Stemmel (14. Februar 2015)

Schönes Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (14. Februar 2015)

Ja, schön wars...


----------



## Stemmel (14. Februar 2015)

Noch ein schönes Foto!


----------



## gnss (14. Februar 2015)




----------



## Stemmel (14. Februar 2015)

Immer mehr schöne Fotos!


----------



## Catsoft (16. Februar 2015)

Es soll ja nächstes WE wieder gutes Wetter geben....


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Februar 2015)

Au ja! 
Vorher bitte noch von der Dame des Hauses ein Bild des durchaus ansehnlichen Kohlefaserfahrrades,Danke Sehr!


----------



## Catsoft (16. Februar 2015)

Im Auftrag....


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Februar 2015)

Schön! 
Und das Gewicht erst....


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Februar 2015)

Günni?!


----------



## Catsoft (17. Februar 2015)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schön!
> Und das Gewicht erst....


 
Viel zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balancetistisch (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe letztes Wochenende eine Tour durch Escheburg gemacht. Es hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## gnss (21. Februar 2015)

Wo ist das versprochene gute Wetter?


----------



## Catsoft (21. Februar 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Wo ist das versprochene gute Wetter?




Jedenfalls nicht hier


----------



## gnss (21. Februar 2015)

Gleich zieht ein wenig Regen durch, danach ist erstmal wieder gut. Fährt jemand?


----------



## Catsoft (21. Februar 2015)

Nee, wir sind nicht gefahren. Habe wie Manni im Keller ein wenig aufgeräumt....

Morgen dann noch ein paar Fotos von den Sachen die ich verkaufen will ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2015)

Jemand zufällig einen Rahmen oder Laufradkarton über?


----------



## Bulldogge65 (22. Februar 2015)

Ich habe noch 2 Rahmenkartons und ein LRS-Karton in Geesthacht gegen Abholung abzugeben!
Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## Catsoft (23. Februar 2015)

Danke Dietmar! Hat sich damit erledigt...


----------



## Bulldogge65 (23. Februar 2015)

Bitte, gern geschehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (26. Februar 2015)

Samstag soll es ja Wettertechnisch so einigermaßen werden. 
Wollen wir dann wieder eine Runde drehen?


----------



## gnss (26. Februar 2015)

dabei.


----------



## gnss (27. Februar 2015)

schmale oder ganz schmale reifen?


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich würde gerne das Cotic nehmen, das hat ein neues Cockpit welches ich ausprobieren möchte. So mit 100mm Vorbau und,man möge mir verzeihen, OnOne Fleegle. 
Vielleicht ohne uns total einzusauen......  
Weißt Du da vielleicht eine schöne Runde?


----------



## gnss (27. Februar 2015)

Also schmale Reifen. Fleegle ist toll. Ohne Einsauen wird nach dem heutigen Tag schwer.


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ja ein Schutzblech zumindest für hinten. 
Und eine Regenhose, unbenutzt und nagelneu. 
Kann also losgehen. 
Chrissie, Robert, Günni? 
Vielleicht noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. Februar 2015)

Wann, wo, was?


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2015)

So gegen 13 Uhr? 
2-3 Stündchen? (ruhig, mit ein paar kurzen Päuschen)


----------



## gnss (27. Februar 2015)

passt mir, bin flexibel


----------



## Catsoft (28. Februar 2015)

Wir schaffen es heute nicht....


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Februar 2015)

So, frisch geduscht Fußball gucken. 
Martin und ich waren heute allein unterwegs. Geestkante, Boberger Dünen und Segelflugplatz, zurück an der Bille und der Bahnlinie entlang. 
Das Wetter war heute ein Traum! 


 



 
Schön wars!


----------



## gnss (28. Februar 2015)

Und fast kein Matsch. Im Sachsenwald gab es eine amtliche Fangopackung.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. März 2015)

Heute wieder Geestkante mit Chrissie, Robert und Martin. 
Inklusive der Naturhalfpipe bei Sandkrug.
Schön wars!


----------



## Catsoft (8. März 2015)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schön wars!


----------



## gnss (14. März 2015)

Wie immer?


----------



## gnss (21. März 2015)

heute ist das wetter wieder bäh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. März 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> heute ist das wetter wieder bäh.



Da hast du Recht. Wir haben erbärmlich gefroren


----------



## Manni1599 (22. März 2015)

Heute war das Wetter wieder Geil :


----------



## Catsoft (22. März 2015)

Hier war die zweite Tageshälfte auch OK. Die Sonne kam um 13 Uhr als ich im Cafe Apollo einen Don Camillo gegessen habe. Lecker sag ich euch


----------



## Catsoft (28. März 2015)

So, wir sind vom Ausflug mit den Dackelschneidern wieder zurück. Definitiv vermissen werden wir die Pausen 




Aber Vorrat für zwei Tage haben wir mitgebracht


----------



## gnss (28. März 2015)

wurden da die blumen gegossen oder hat es geregnet?


----------



## Catsoft (28. März 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> wurden da die blumen gegossen oder hat es geregnet?



Es hat leider (gefühlt) rast jeden Tag geregnet...


----------



## gnss (3. April 2015)

wo ist das neue 29er fully? findet morgen ein geheimtraining statt?


----------



## Stemmel (3. April 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> wo ist das neue 29er fully? findet morgen ein geheimtraining statt?



Das kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Aber am Abend wollen wir mal die Würstchen und das Bier beim Escheburger Osterfeuer testen...


----------



## Manni1599 (3. April 2015)

Wäre schön wenn wir eine schöne lockere Runde zusammenbekommen. So gegen 13 Uhr? 2-3 Stunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. April 2015)

finde ich gut.


----------



## Mestro (3. April 2015)

Moin in die Runde,

wollte mal anfragen, ob ich mich morgen bei euch anschließen dürfte? 
Bin sonst meistens mit den Sachsenwaldpionieren unterwegs, woher ich auch Martin kenne. 
Würde mich freuen! 

Schönen Abend 
Gruß Micha


----------



## Manni1599 (3. April 2015)

Klar kannst Du mitfahren! 
Bei mir um 13 Uhr. 
Micha: treffen beim Bäcker in Escheburg (Stubbenberg) 
Ich freu mir!


----------



## Mestro (3. April 2015)

Super, dann bis morgen ...☺


----------



## Mestro (4. April 2015)

War ne schöne Runde heute! Gerne wieder! 
Nochmal Dankeschön Manni für das "Sportgetränk";-) und Martin fürs guiden!

Micha


----------



## Catsoft (8. April 2015)

Heute meinen ersten DayRide an einem Arbeitstag gemacht. So einige Bäume liegen ja noch quer, aber nicht zu viele.





Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. Mai 2015)

Wie schaut es morgen (Sonnabend) ab 13 Uhr aus?


----------



## gnss (2. Mai 2015)

Wird gefahren?


----------



## Catsoft (2. Mai 2015)

Wird leider nix


----------



## Catsoft (9. Mai 2015)

Erledigt....


----------



## Catsoft (20. Mai 2015)

Moin!

Hat jemand eine 20mm Maxle die ich mal leihen könnte? Ich bekomme die Endkappe von meiner DT240 nicht ab. da soll man die Achse damit fixieren können.

Oder (besser)

Hat noch jemand ein paar olle Lenkerhörnchen mit Innenklemmung rumliegen?

https://www.boc24.de/shop/lenkerhoernchen/bar-end-mit-innenklemmung-123029--3?campaign=criteo

Robert


----------



## gnss (20. Mai 2015)

Maxle und Maxle Light vorhanden, auf die erste kann ich eine Woche, auf die zweite bis ich die Gabel wieder brauche verzichten. Manni hat zumindest eine Maxle. Alles in 20mm natürlich.


----------



## Catsoft (20. Mai 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Maxle und Maxle Light vorhanden, auf die erste kann ich eine Woche, auf die zweite bis ich die Gabel wieder brauche verzichten. Manni hat zumindest eine Maxle. Alles in 20mm natürlich.



Danke, ich komme bei Bedarf darauf zurück


----------



## Catsoft (30. Mai 2015)

Und weg...


----------



## gnss (30. Mai 2015)

Seh nix.


----------



## Catsoft (30. Mai 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Seh nix.



Und weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. Juni 2015)

Der Sonnabend soll ja gut werden....


----------



## Manni1599 (10. September 2015)

Moin. 
Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus Oberfranken. 
Hier kann man echt toll biken. 
Abends gibt es dazu noch bestes Bier und sehr leckere Verpflegung. 



 


 


 
Morgen geht es weiter nach Pottenstein. 
Dort findet das diesjährige GT-TREFFEN statt. 
Bis bald!


----------



## Manni1599 (13. September 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus der Fränkischen Schweiz 
Trail zwischen Trägweis und Gößweinstein 


 
Typische Felsformation


 


 
Ab morgen hat uns die Heimat wieder. 
Nächstes Jahr kommen wir wieder, versprochen!


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2015)

Schöne Bilder! Sieht nach Spaß aus....


----------



## ExilHarzer (24. September 2015)

Moin Moin! Bin hier schon mal reingestolpert... Da ich (immer noch) aus Escheburg komme, frag ich einfach mal rum, wer am WE bock auf biken hat. Sachsenwald oder HaBe?
Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich aus dieser Gruppe immer noch keinen kennen gelernt habe ? Ansonsten bin ich noch bei den Sachsenwaldpionieren zu finden oder mach die Trails allein / zu zweit unsicher . Fahrer Nr. 2 wird erst am 01.11. zum Escheburger..
Gruß
Mike


----------



## Manni1599 (26. September 2015)

Doof, hatte Deinen Beitrag nicht gelesen.... 
Heute unterwegs im Sachsenwald


----------



## ExilHarzer (28. September 2015)

@Manni: kein Problem. Mein Bike ist eh grad "unpässlich". Bowdenzug der Schaltung gerissen und das neue installierte Ritzelpaket läßt mein Schaltwerk rumzicken, obwohl dieses damit gerühmt wurde, für Megarange kompatibel zu sein. Versuch das Bike bis zum Wochenende wieder fahrbereit zu bekommen. Bowdenzug ist bestellt und das neue Ritzelpaket fliegt hinten wieder raus. Schaltung neu einstellen - fertig. Bald kommt (hoffentlich) ein vernünftiges Fully ins Haus - mit guten Komponenten!


----------



## ExilHarzer (20. Oktober 2015)

Am Samstag oder auch Sonntag wollte ich eine kleine Tour machen, jenachdem, was das Wetter so sagt. Geplant ist von Escheburg, Sachsenwald an Dassendorf vorbei, Aumühle, Billetrail bis Reinbek und dann nach Escheburg oder Krähenwald, Bergedorfer Gehölz, Geestkante, Dalbekschlucht zurück nach Escheburg. Sind so 35 - 40 km. Start 10.00 Uhr oder später (für später ab 10 Uhr bin ich immer flexibel). Kein Rennen - nur schön die Trails surfen und hoffentlich gutes Wetter genießen. Wer hat Böcke?


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, bin schon anderweitig unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (29. Oktober 2015)

Wer hat denn gestern auf dem Weg nach Dassendorf so geblendet?
Und Vorsicht in der Lohe, die wildgewordenen Naturschützer haben viele Wege mit Maschendrahtzaun dicht gemacht, den sieht man in der Dunkelheit hervorragend...


----------



## Catsoft (30. Oktober 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Wer hat denn gestern auf dem Weg nach Dassendorf so geblendet?
> Und Vorsicht in der Lohe, die wildgewordenen Naturschützer haben viele Wege mit Maschendrahtzaun dicht gemacht, den sieht man in der Dunkelheit hervorragend...



Wann war das? Auf dem Wirtschaftsweg vom Forsthof zum Golfplatz? War Di. und Mi. so ab 18:30 unterwegs. Nächste Tour ist nachher ;-)

Ja, in der Lohe sind die grünen Spaßbremsen losgelassen. Überall Zäune und Verbotsschilder. Echt zum


----------



## Mestro (30. Oktober 2015)

Fangen die hier auch schon so an ...
Also demnächst Drahtschere in den Rucksack.


----------



## Catsoft (30. Oktober 2015)

Hier gibt's übrigens Infos: https://www.facebook.com/Wentorfer-Lohe-161778730502560/

Ich schäme mich dafür früher Sympathien für Grün gehegt zu haben...


----------



## ExilHarzer (30. Oktober 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Wer hat denn gestern auf dem Weg nach Dassendorf so geblendet?
> Und Vorsicht in der Lohe, die wildgewordenen Naturschützer haben viele Wege mit Maschendrahtzaun dicht gemacht, den sieht man in der Dunkelheit hervorragend...


 Also ich bin unschuldig - wir haben Dienstag den Wald zwischen Escheburg und Geesthacht (Geesthang) ausgeleuchtet und auch nur einen Hasen in die Flucht getrieben .

Heute ist noch mal Nighride angesagt (so ca. 19.00 Uhr - Escheburg-Bistalschlucht-Geesthang-zurück und vielleicht noch mal die Dalbek surfen) und Sonntag ab 10.00 (Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest) ne größere Runde.


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2015)

Dann warst du das wohl Robert.

Das geht gleich im Hellen in einer riesengroßen Schleife mit dem Rad heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (19. Mai 2016)

Moin!

Wer ist mir da denn heute in Aumühle am Teich entgegen gekommen? Ich hatte doch alles richtig gemacht, Bergauffahren geht vor Bergabfuhren, also habe ich gestoppt ;-)

Robert


----------



## casualshh (20. Mai 2016)

hi, ich wohne in Wohltorf und bin noch am erkunden Ne runde kann man bestimmt mal drehen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## casualshh (22. Mai 2016)

ca 18:20 jemand mit nem schwarzen Carver am Wohltorfer Bahnhof vorbei? Hab telefoniert ohne Bike sonst hätte ich den angequatascht^^

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Catsoft (22. Mai 2016)

casualshh schrieb:


> ca 18:20 jemand mit nem schwarzen Carver am Wohltorfer Bahnhof vorbei? Hab telefoniert ohne Bike sonst hätte ich den angequatascht^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Also ich nicht....


----------



## Catsoft (25. Mai 2016)

Moin!

Hat jemand einen Karton zum verschicken eines Rahmens über. Ich hab nur noch Laufradkartons :-(

Robert


----------



## casualshh (25. Mai 2016)

Ich gucke nacher mal 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## casualshh (25. Mai 2016)

Leider nix @Catsoft :-/ Suche aber nochmal aufm Dachboden beim Nachbarn. melde mich morgen 



Leider nichts brauchbares gefunden:-(

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Catsoft (26. Mai 2016)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat jemand einen Karton zum verschicken eines Rahmens über. Ich hab nur noch Laufradkartons :-(
> 
> Robert



Hat sich durch Zeitablauf erledigt. Kannst in Hamburg nicht mal was kaufen, weil du wg. Stau nicht hinkommst :-(


----------



## casualshh (29. Mai 2016)

-.-

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ExilHarzer (16. September 2016)

Escheburg ist wohl noch nicht klein genug, um sich zu finden...
Ich rocke nun schon seit ein paar Jahren und seit nun fast 1 Jahr mit Jo (Neu-Escheburger aus Vossmoor) zusammen durch die Gegend. Mal mit den Sachsenwaldpionieren, mal  oder meistens im Duo. Die (seltenen) Besuche hier im Forum erinnern mich dann hin und wieder mal daran, dass es auch eine Escheburger Gruppe zu geben scheint. Und wieder hegt man den Gedanken: "Wäre ja mal schön, auch mal Touren von Escheburg aus zu starten und nicht immer nach Reinbek anzureisen oder auch mal die lustigen Gesellen mit dicken Reifen aus der Umgebung kennen zu lernen". Ein bissel Lokal-Patriotismus besteht ja dann auch . Zudem sind spontane Touren natürlich auch von Escheburg aus viel besser möglich, als von Reinbek (wg. Anreisefaktor).
Zu uns:
Jo ist seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren dabei und hat zumindest schon mal seit seinem Einstig kontinuierlich Kondition aufgebaut, so dass die Feierabendrunde schon mal über 30km beträgt. Mittlerweile hat er auch ein vernünftiges Bike ( GIANT Reign in gelb/blau).
Ich - Mike - hab erst wieder vor 3 Jahren angefangen und warte meistens auf Jo .  Wer ein CANYON Spectral in chromered (bisher scheints einzigartig in der Region zu sein) oder ein CUBE Nutrail Fatbike (auch einzigartig in der Region)  in schwarz/orange und fetten 4,8 " Reifen vorbeizischen sieht - that´s me.
Fatbike fahre ich seit Anfang des Jahres mit steigender Begeisterung - am liebsten im Schnee, aber auch sonst hat das Fatty auf dem Trail mehr Spaß zu bieten als man meinen möchte..  Wer mich erkennt, darf mich gerne ansprechen aber nicht umfahren  !

Ansonsten geht´s mit Pionieren oder ohne auch mal in die diversen Bikeparks im Harz. Touren mache ich dort auch - neuerdings mit meinem "persönlichen" Guide, ein Bekannter meiner Eltern, der auch die interessanteren Trails abseits von "Volksbank Arena" kennt. Bis ich den Harz aber "neu" entdeckt habe, wirds wohl noch dauern.
Hin und wieder räumen wir auch mal unsere Hometrails in der näheren Umgebung auf, wenn mal wieder "Sturmschäden" in Form von querliegenden Bäumen etc. den Spaß am biken gerade dort vermiesen, wo irgendwelche Zweibeiner vermuten, den Tiefflieger auf 2 Rädern am meisten zu ärgern oder zu schaden.

Soviel dazu. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit - wie bei den Pionieren - mithilfe einer WhatsApp-Gruppe Gleichgesinnte für Touren zusammen zu trommeln.
Ich hinterlass mal was für eine eventuelle Kommunikation: Null-eins-sieben-sechs / vier-sieben-sechs-fünf-neun-neun-null-eins.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (18. September 2016)

ExilHarzer schrieb:


> Escheburg ist wohl noch nicht klein genug, um sich zu finden...
> Ich rocke nun schon seit ein paar Jahren und seit nun fast 1 Jahr mit Jo (Neu-Escheburger aus Vossmoor) zusammen durch die Gegend. Mal mit den Sachsenwaldpionieren, mal  oder meistens im Duo. Die (seltenen) Besuche hier im Forum erinnern mich dann hin und wieder mal daran, dass es auch eine Escheburger Gruppe zu geben scheint. Und wieder hegt man den Gedanken: "Wäre ja mal schön, auch mal Touren von Escheburg aus zu starten und nicht immer nach Reinbek anzureisen oder auch mal die lustigen Gesellen mit dicken Reifen aus der Umgebung kennen zu lernen". Ein bissel Lokal-Patriotismus besteht ja dann auch . Zudem sind spontane Touren natürlich auch von Escheburg aus viel besser möglich, als von Reinbek (wg. Anreisefaktor).
> Zu uns:
> Jo ist seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren dabei und hat zumindest schon mal seit seinem Einstig kontinuierlich Kondition aufgebaut, so dass die Feierabendrunde schon mal über 30km beträgt. Mittlerweile hat er auch ein vernünftiges Bike ( GIANT Reign in gelb/blau).
> ...




Moin!

Wart ihr vorhin um kurz nach 9 unterwegs?

Robert


----------



## ExilHarzer (20. September 2016)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wart ihr vorhin um kurz nach 9 unterwegs?
> 
> Robert


Nein, diesen Sonntag waren wir mal nicht unterwegs.
Kommenden Donnerstag findet evt. wieder ein Nightride ab Reinbek statt (ca. ab 19.30 / 20.00 Uhr: Reinbek, Bgd. Gehölz, Geestkante, Dalbekschlucht). Ich starte natürlich wieder von Escheburg aus. Wer mag.... kann ja mal mitkommen.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Catsoft (20. September 2016)

Ich hab frühestens ab Mitte Oktober wieder Zeit...


----------



## Catsoft (1. Oktober 2017)

Moin!
Hat jemand zufällig einen Fahrradkarton über? Min. Größe für einen Rahmen...

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (7. Januar 2018)

Moin!

War jemand heute am Geesthang unterwegs? Wie ist der Zustand? Morgen soll es ja nochmal trocken sein und ich würde gern am Abend....

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (31. Dezember 2021)

Moin!

Ich wünsche allen Bikern in Escheburg einen guten Rutsch, Gesundheit  und viele schöne Trails im neuen Jahr!

Lg. Robert


----------



## hoedsch (16. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank  
Ansonsten ist in diesem Thread ja eher wenig los. Ich habe das ja auch erst heute gefunden.


----------

